#ubuntu-se 2011-08-01
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Då har du nog inte avinstallerat alla paket så som jag skrev, men, men...
<realubot> Problemet med att göra som du gör nu är att du får en blandning av allt till slut och det blir omständigt att avinstallera rätt paket som hör till rätt skrivbordsmiljö utan att sabba någon annan.
<Numn> gillar inte tema mässigt lubuntu, men bra ifall man har en gammal dator och vill ha en som ganska lik ubuntu :P
<realubot> Jo, men skiler ju bara typ 100 MB i RAM mellan Gnome och LXDE så om man använder ubuntu med Lubuntus program så kommer man ju ner i samma låga anväsning av RAM.
<realubot> Numn: Det bästa med Lubuntu är inte LXDE utan att Lubuntu har mer resurssnåla program som t.ex. Chromium istället för Firefox.
<Numn> jasså så själva lxde är inte resursnålt eller?
<realubot> Så Lubuntu drar mindre RAM när systemet används p.g.a. mer resurssnåla program. Det är ju inget som hindrar att man installerar samma program i Ubuntu och avinstallerar Ubuntus standardprogram.
<realubot> Numn: Nej, LXDE drar inte mycket mer RAM än Gnome.
<realubot> Det skiljer bara 200MB i RAM mellan KDE och LXDE. Gnome ligger mellan LXDE och KDE i RAM-förbrukning.
<realubot> Det som gör det fördelaktigt med Lubuntu är att distron har många resurssnåla program som sagt.
<Numn> xfce och LXDE?
<realubot> Det är programmen som fixar biffen och inte Skrivbordsmiljön.
<Numn> hehe :)
<realubot> Numn: LXDE drar mindre RAM än Xfce4.
<realubot> LXDE drar minst, KDE mest.
<realubot> Men det skiljer som sagt bara några hundra MB.
<Numn> jag tyckte xfce. kördes rätt snabbt
<Numn> till skilnad från LXDE.. jag vet inte riktigt.. kanske inte upplevt ännu hur LXDE är
<realubot> Numn: Om du vill ha en resurssnål Ubuntu-distro så ska du använda resurssnåla progra, t.ex. lära dig använda CLI-program eftersom grafiska program generellt är mer resurskrävande...
<Numn> jo, det är bara så att jag använder mig av gui oftare än CLI
<realubot> Numn: Mm. Det är mycket möjligt att Xfce är snabbare än LXDE men jag snackar om hur mycket RAM dom drar. Inte vilket som är snabbast.
<realubot> Numn: Jo, men allteftersom så kanske du går över mer och mer till CLI. Det är en vanesak. I början är GUI mer användarvänligt.
<Numn> efter all testande tyckte jag iaf att xfce snabbaste. jag vet inte själv hur jag ska märka skillnad på att den är resurs snål
<realubot> Jag menar om din dator har 4GB i RAM så spelar det inte någon roll vilken Skrivbordsmiljö du använder. Det är mycket möjligt att KDE är snabbare än Gnome t.ex. men Gnome drar ändå mindre RAM men det spelar ju ingen roll om man har RAM så det räcker och blir över.
<realubot> Numn: Du ser hur mycket ledigt RAM du har med kommandot: free -m
<Numn> jag 1gb
<Numn> har*
<realubot> Kolla på buffers/cache-raden.
<realubot> Där ser du hur mycket fritt minne du har.
<realubot> Eller så kollar du med kommandot: top
<Numn> hälften typ
<realubot> SÃ¥ ser du hur ditt system belastas.
<realubot> Du avslutar med Q.
<realubot> Numn: Det är helt klart idé att byta från Firefox till Chromium om du vill hålla RAM-minnetsförbrukningen nere. Firefox drar ganska mycket RAM särskilt om du har många flikar öppna samtidigt.
<Numn> jo, det är dock så jag inte använder så apps så rätt ofta så mycket
<Numn> tänkte så för bara ganska liten och klen dator jag har. så försöker jag leta nåt som jag kan spara en del på använda om du förstår
<Numn> tyckte att rätt konstigt att firefox ladda rätt snabbt på xfce
<Numn> än va den gör här på LXDE
<Numn> äsch. men tack för hjälpen
<realubot> Vad då?
<realubot> Firefox finns ju i LXDE om du har ubuntu-desktop installerat.
<realubot> Eftersom Firefox ligger i ubuntu-desktop.
<realubot> Numn: Om du ska göra det här från scratch så får du installera Ubuntus base system och sedan bygga upp ett eget Skrivbord med Gnome eller KDE eller Xfce eller vad du nu föredrar och sedan får du installera alla program som du vill ha i systemet.
<Numn> jo
<realubot> Numn: Det är dock omständigt och jag rekommenderar att du kör Ubuntu 10.10 med inaktiverade 3d-effekter eller 11.04 i Classic mode med inaktiverade skrivbordeseffekter. Det är det som jag tycker fungerade bäst på min netbook.
<realubot> Och Chromium istället för Firefox.
<Numn> oki, tycker gnome är rätt jobbig.. så lxde xfce passar mig bättre :P
<realubot> Numn: Då tycker jag att du ska satsa på Xfce eller LXDE. :D
<realubot> Numn: Som sagt. Lubuntu, Kubuntu, Ubuntu och Xubuntu bygger alla pp Ubuntu base system. Det som är olika är vilka program som ingår och vilken skrivbordsmiljö som ingår, t.ex. Gnome, KDE, Xfce eller LXDE.
<realubot> I grund och botten är det samma system men med olika utseende.
<Numn> oki :)
<Numn> ska kolla bara hur att köra lubuntu :)
<realubot> Mm, Jag tyckte Lubuntu var ganska nice när jag testade det.
<realubot> Xubuntu och Kubuntu gillade jag inte så bra.
<realubot> Numn: Hur kom det sig att du började med Linux då?
<Numn> tröttnade på windows
<Numn> :D
<realubot> Numn: Ok. Jag gillar grejen med Open Source. Att källkoden som bygger upp programmen är fri och att vem som helst får modda koden efter eget huvud s.a.s.
<realubot> brb
<Numn> precis. det som är nice med linux
<einand> vad är  det som är så nice med linux?
<Numn> einand, öppen källkod
<einand> är det så bra då?
<Numn> japp verkligen ;)
<einand> kollar du på källkoden någon gång?
<Numn> no, men rätt ny till linux.. själv då?
<Numn> det är nice att kunna modifiera sig sin egen typ av app du nu kör :P
<Numn> eller vad det nu handlar om
<Numn> kan man skaffa themes till lxde?
 * realubot går ett varv i kanalen och kollar så att allt är lugnt.
<einand> vad hittar du då?
<realubot> einand: Dig.
<realubot> einand: Vem är du?
<realubot> einand: Är det Windows jag ser där på din dator? Spionerar du?
<realubot> einand: Varför sover du inte på nätterna pöjk?
<einand> realubot: varför sover du inte själv?
<einand> är vardag nu, så jobbar
<realubot> einand: Jag vet inte. Jag gick inte och la mig i tid och nu börjar det ljusna.
<einand> ok
<realubot> Jag borde ha lagt mig för flera timmar sedan.
<einand> sedan, hur vet du att jag inte har sovit?
<realubot> einand: Jobbar du med det intelligenta hemmet?
<einand> faktiskt så gör jag det
<realubot> einand: Det vet jag inte men jag antar att du inte har gjort det.
<einand> kanske precis gick upp
<realubot> Du "brukar" ju sitta uppe och pilla på nätterna, tycker jag.
<einand> då det är lung och skönt
<realubot> einand: Det kanske du gjorde.
<einand> windows och windows, jag kör för närvarande 4 os
<realubot> einand: Det är inte hälsosamt att vara uppe på nätterna. Det ökar risken för massor av sjukdomar.
<realubot> einand: Vilka os då?
<realubot> Virtuellt då?
<einand> Linux, Freebsd, Windows och 3gOS
<realubot> 3gOS?
<realubot> Vad är det?
<einand> mitt egna
<realubot> Jaha, länk?
<einand> finns ingen
<einand> är det som körs på hårdvaran för det intelligenta hemmet
<realubot> Vad är det för speciellt med 3gOS då?
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Hur går det med det intelligenta hemmet då?
<einand> är för microprocessorer, arv för att vara mera exakt
<einand> jodå
<realubot> Det låter som ett stort projekt.
<einand> sådär
<realubot> Hur vet du att du får pröjs för det då?
<einand> dhl kommer med resterande komponenter i morgon
<einand> så får se
<einand> då kan jag börja bygga om mitt egna hem som prototyp
<realubot> Har du någon kund då?
<einand> Två
<realubot> Personer eller företag?
<einand> förutom mig själv då
<einand> En förening och en privatperson
<realubot> Vad ska du göra med det då?
<einand> rätt lätta grejer
<einand> en skall jag bygga en väderstation åt
<einand> vilket är föreningen
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Jag kör också fyra os: Ubuntu, Ubuntu, Ubuntu och Ubuntu. :)
<realubot> Jag är Mr Ubuntu.
<realubot> Eller det kanske det är Skyttelvärd som är?
<einand> själv tycker jag ubuntu är rätt dåligt
<realubot> einand: För att?
<einand> dom slängt in för mycket otestad kod, och orsakar mig problem
<realubot> einand: Exempel?
<einand> curl
<realubot> Ok. Annars så ligger ju Ubuntu ofta lite efter när det gäller programversioner och sådant.
<realubot> Så man tycker att Ubuntu borde vara stabilt efter några månader efter release.
<einand> ubuntu ligger ju före
<einand> på ett dålgigt sätt
<realubot> Eller också är det det som är problemet. Att gamla buggiga programvaror inte ersätts med nya bättre versioner.
<einand> sedan har dom ju andra cp grejer
<einand> svårt att få in ny mjukvara
<einand> tex, firefox
<einand> minns när version 2 släppts, typ samtidigt som ubuntu
<einand> man fick vänta 9 månder tills det gick att installera i ubuntu
<realubot> einand: Det har fungerat ok med PPA för mig.
<einand> jo, ppa har väl börjat lösa det
<einand> fanns inte på den tiden
<realubot> I.o.f.s så vill inte Ubuntu gå med på Fx 5. Däremot fungerade det att installera Fx 4 från Mozillas PPA.
<realubot> einand: Utan PPA blir det knivigt. Varför kompilerade du inte ihop verionen då?
<einand> realubot: ja du, varför bygger jag inte en bil själv i stället för att köpa en färdig
<realubot> Vad händer om man kompilerar, måste man då också kompilera om programmet varje gång en uppdatering kommer eller klarar Fx att uppdatera sig självt som i Windows, typ?
<einand> om du kompilerar själv måste du ju kompilera om varje gång det kommer en uppdatering
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Det blir omständigt ju.
<einand> japp
<realubot> Ubuntu kanske borde bli en rolling release men fördelen med det systemet dom har nu är att det blir mycket skriverier när en ny version släpps och bra reklam.
<realubot> Måste man verkligen kompilera om hela programmet då? Jag menar när en uppdatering till FX släpps så byts ju inte hela programmet ut? Det är väl bara vissa filer som uppdateras?
<realubot> Normalt alltså. Så varför måste man kompilera om rubbet för en vanlig uppdatering?
<realubot> Nähä, det passar inte att svara.
<einand> jag var upptagen
<einand> snacka i telefonen
<einand> men iaf
<einand> självklart så måste du kompilera om
<einand> bara du rättar ett stavfel måste du ju kompilera om ditt program
<einand> sedan kan du självklart göra binär patchar på det
<einand> och bara skicka ut ändringen till dina kunder
<realubot> Mm, så det är binär-patchar som Ubuntu laddar ner när programmen uppdateras om inte hela programmet byts us?
<realubot> *ut
<realubot> Och hur påverkar en binär-patch prestandan av programmet jämfört med att kompliera om hela programmet inkl. uppdateringen?
<einand> ingen skillnad, eftersom det är samma sak
<einand> realubot: varför är du inte i #ubuntu-se-offtopic ?
<realubot> man eval
<realubot> Äsch.
<realubot> einand: NÃ¥gon snubbe kickade ut mig.
<einand> det var jag
<realubot> :(
<realubot> Elakt.
<realubot> Jag blev faktiskt väldigt ledsen.
 * mrphonk kramar om realubot och lovar att allt blir bättre
<realubot> Huh?!?
<realubot> mrphonk: Vem är du då?
<mrphonk> Äh, jag bara delar ut kramar? :)
<realubot> Ok, tack då. ;)
<mrphonk> Träffade faktiskt på några som stod med "Free hugs"-skyltar på gatan för några veckor sedan. Intressant initiativ :)
<realubot> Frågan är vilket programspråk man ska ta och lära sig ordentligt.
<realubot> Alla säger olika, Java, Python, PHP, o.s.v.
<realubot> JAg tycker PHP verkar bra. Webbigt och allt.
<mrphonk> Beror ju på vad du vill uppnå med ditt kodande iofs
<realubot> Mjo.
<mrphonk> Eller vill du bara kunna flasha på krogen?
<mrphonk> Då är du nog fel ute ändå... :)
<realubot> Det är väl mest för att impa på krogen. Klart det skadar ju inte att kunna programmera heller om man skulle få lust att skriva ett program eller något. ;)
<einand> visa en sträng php kod och brudarna faller som käglor
<mrphonk> ...eftersom brudar rent generellt är ormar så skulle jag föreslå Python
<realubot> En undergiven tjej som föredrar en dominant kille faller säkert för en sträng PHP kod men annars vet jag inte...
<realubot> Det var enklare att lära sig programmera förr. Då räckte det med att se till nyttan av programeringsspråket. Nu måste man ta hänsyn till vad som går bäst hem hos tjejerna. *suck*
<realubot> Java, Python, C, PHP, vilket språk är störst brudmagnet?
<realubot> Python är ju inte fel för det finns ju videoföreläsningar i det från MIT.
<realubot> Vad tror ni om java-gtk förresten?
<realubot> http://java-gnome.sourceforge.net/
<realubot> java-gnome heter det visst.
<realubot> Jag fattar inte vad man ska ha java-gnome till när Glade sägs vara programming-language-independent.
<realubot> Jag tror jag tar och blir ett Python-proffs. Det är lika bra.
<realubot> Jag gillar Python. Det går snabbt att skriva program i Python. Det är en syntax som är rakt på sak, tycker jag.
<realubot> Nähä, inte det.
<yeager> nu blir det oneiric..
<Nafallo> realubot: kan du borja lasa vem du skickar till innan du skickar texten?
<realubot> Nafallo: Det har blivit något fel på Tab-funktionen sedan mappade om tangenterna med xmodmap. Jag ska fixa det senare idag.
<Nafallo> realubot: SBT? :-P
<Da^Ms7> NÃ¥gon vaken?
<coobra> nej
<Coffe> lite ibland , men knappt
<coobra> dax för kaffe intag av masiva volymer
<Coffe> aldrig fel
<Da^Ms7> Har problem med vad jag gissar på är rättigheter när jag ska skapa ftp-konto åt användare (använder Ubuntu 11.04 Server).
<Da^Ms7> Listning vägras för användaren
<Da^Ms7> Detta efter att jag försökt tillåta använadern att skriva till servern via ftp
<Da^Ms7> NÃ¥gra tips?
<Coffe> kommer anv in i sin hemma map ?
<Da^Ms7> Nej har skapat en specifik mapp för användaren under /var/www
<Coffe> har dom rättigheter dit då ?
<Da^Ms7> "drwxr-xr-x 2 dev dev 4096 2011-07-31 12:49 dev/"
<Coffe> heter anv dev ?
<Da^Ms7> Japp
<Coffe> eller är dom med i gruppen dev ?
<Coffe> det kan vara apparmour som stoppar det.
<Coffe> vad säger syslog ?
<Da^Ms7> ska kolla
<Da^Ms7> inget vad jag kan se
<Coffe> kan du skriva i mappen om du testat via ssh ?
<Da^Ms7> Aug  1 09:35:48 eyesx-server vsftpd: pam_sm_authenticate: Called
<Da^Ms7> Aug  1 09:35:48 eyesx-server vsftpd: pam_sm_authenticate: username = [dev]
<Da^Ms7> Listningen gör time out efter 20sec
<Coffe> så du kan logga in ?
<Da^Ms7> Japp
<Coffe> ok.
<Coffe> men logga in som dev på maskinen via ssh ..
<Coffe> gå sedan till mappen
<Coffe> testa ls
<Da^Ms7> ok
<Da^Ms7> Funkar
<Da^Ms7> FÃ¥ upp index-filen jag lagt upp'
<Coffe> ok. så med andra ord så är det då vsftp som strular på något sätt.
<Da^Ms7> Jopp verkar så
<Da^Ms7> Inge fel i vsftp.log
<Coffe> ok.  jag skulle gissa på apparmor
<Da^Ms7> apparmor mappen för logs är tom : |
<Coffe> ja,  jag har ingen direkt ide just nu på vad annars det kan vara
<Da^Ms7> Mappen dev/ har ägare/grupp root först och då kunde inte användaren skriva till mappen men lista filer. Ändrade rättigheterna så att jag skulle skriva till mappen, men då uppstår alltså detta istllet
<Coffe> sätt grupp till root då , sätt grupprättigheterna rätt
<Da^Ms7> Har försökt blir ingen skillnad
<Coffe> kolla vad vsftp har för olika inställningar
<Da^Ms7> Mmm får lusläsa de
<Coffe> testa stoppa apparmor .
 * Da^Ms7 testar
<Da^Ms7> Nope ingen skillnad
<coobra> gör om
<coobra> gör rätt
<coobra> ;D
<Da^Ms7> Göra om vad :P
<coobra> det du gör :p
<Da^Ms7> Problemet uppstår när jag ska sätta skrivrättigheter så antagligen gör jag det galet
<Da^Ms7> Det jag gör då är att använda chgrp
<Coffe> så om jag har fattat det rätt ? så kan du logga in via ftp ? men inte skicka upp filer ? eller lista de som finns ?
<Da^Ms7> Precis
<Coffe> det måste vara vsftp som då inte har rättigheter att lista de.
<Da^Ms7> Kontentan blir: Error:	Failed to retrieve directory listing
<Kimmen> anting fel rättigheter på mappen för den användaren som loggat in eller så har du fel inställningar i configen till vsftpd
<Kimmen> inloggad på maskinen med rätt användare så kan du köra en 'chmod u+rwx' på mappen så har du rätt rättigheter på den iaf
<Kimmen> eller chmod g+rwx om det är en gemensam grupp som äger den
<Da^Ms7> ok
<raztafari> Är det många av er som bytt ut unity i senaste ubuntu?
<phnom> raztafari: Jag har.
<raztafari> phnom: vad har du bytt till?
<phnom> julle_: i3, det är en tiling wm.
<phnom> Så jag har bara bytt wm, annars kör jag classic gnome
<julle_> okey, ska nog också göra det, unity känns inte smidigt
<phnom> julle_: Jag har iofs aldrig gett unity en chans heller...
<Coffe> jag kör gnome3 å älskar det
<drmegahertz> julle_: icke, det känns betydligt mer polerat än gnome shell imo, men å andra sidan så kör jag ju DWM på mitt "riktiga" system :)
<drmegahertz> fast då är det ju inte ubuntu heller
<DoeNietWil> Hello Ubuntu user, I came to this irc to ask you a question. We are trying to release a new version of OpenTeacher, and because it is a tool that is very language specific I was wondering if any of you would like to take a couple of minutes and translate it. It really isn't that much work but it would help us a lot. https://translations.launchpad.net/openteacher
<andol> DoeNietWil: Might want to try contacting these people. If nothing else, they might be able to point you in the right direction - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-sv
<realubot> ru is here.
<DoeNietWil> if you have questions about the project or the translation please go to http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=openteacher
<Mraen> DoeNietWil: Yes, i've started translating OpenTecher to swedish, just so you know. But it would be good if someone else that know swedish could help and review.
<DoeNietWil> mraen maybe someone in this channel?
<Mraen> yeah that would be good.
<einand> Urk, dumma post alltså
<Philip5> kodein: har du fått ditt paket? var allt i sin ordning och du är nu en lyckligare människa??
<einand> Då skall vi testa hur posten hanterar ett ärende när dom skrivit fel namn på avin
<kodein> Philip5: ja
<Philip5> kodein: ja på båda?! :D
<Philip5> woohoo
<Philip5> jag vill nu ha pocketwizards
<kodein> jaha, mer konsumtion
<Philip5> precis! det stärker bnp
<Philip5> sämre för handelsbalansen
<kodein> fast inte sveriges
<Philip5> jodå så länge man köper från svenskt företag
<Philip5> leverans och butik/orderpersonal får att göra. bra för bnp
<maxjezy> wb Philip5
<Philip5> tack
<Philip5> maxjezy: görs?
<maxjezy> sitter och kollar runt efter inspiration
<maxjezy> du då?
<Philip5> kan vara svårt ibland
<Philip5> jag har satt på lite kaffe som jag ska ta som inspiration för att komma igång och städa i köket sedan
<maxjezy> =)
<Philip5> sånt som är skittråkigt men måste göras ibland
<maxjezy> ja vet inte, har nog diskat 2 ggr i år som max
<maxjezy> om ens någon
<maxjezy> senaste 3 åren kan jag nog räkna på händerna
<maxjezy> brukar dock plocka undan saker från bordet
<Philip5> alltid nått
<Philip5> är det tjejen som gör resten?
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> vi lever under såna gamla värderingar
<maxjezy> kvinnan sköter hemmet
<maxjezy> mannen jagar och lagar maten
<maxjezy> dvs, handlar och lagar maten
<realubot> Är det någon som har erfarenhet av att ha en pivot-skärm? En skärm som går att ställa på högkant?
<kodein> ja?
<realubot> jag läste precis lite om det. Är det något som är smart?
<kodein> om man har ips-panel, ja.
<realubot> Varför?
<realubot> Varför enbart IPS?
<kodein> har man tn så får man ögoncancer av högkant
<realubot> Vad är det bra för, webbsidor?
<realubot> Ögoncancer?!?
<kodein> koda också
<realubot> Mhm, intressant.
<kodein> ja, alltså, man blir väldigt trött i ögonen fort pga hur ljuset är polariserat i TN-paneler
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Jag har läst lite om TN, VA och IPS.
<kodein> de är optimerade för att tittas på en ledd, och i fel ledd så får man ögoncancer
<realubot> Dessutom finns det ju massa varianter, MVA, e-IPS o.s.v.
<realubot> cIPS och jag vet inte allt.
<realubot> kodein: Vad då ögoncancer?
<realubot> kodein: Är du seriös?
<kodein> prova själv så får du se hur skönt det är för ögonen
<realubot> Jo, men ögoncancer är väl att ta i?
<realubot> Det beror kanske på att TN-panelerna har sämre betraktningsvinklar?
<kodein> delvis, men som jag sa är de optimerade för att tittas på i en ledd, inte den andra
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Då har dom nog inte pivot heller om dom nu inte är gjorda för det.
<kodein> jodå, det finns de som har det.
<realubot> Ok.
<kodein> det är ju mer en egenskap hos stativet, ju
<realubot> Vad gör pivot mer än att bara rotera bilden?
<realubot> Om man har en vanlig skärm på högkant och roterar X, blir det samma sak då?
<realubot> Det borde väl gå att rotera X 90 grader?
<realubot> Och om skärmen sitter på en monitorarm så är det inte så svårt att vinkla skärmen 90 grader också?
<kodein> inget mer än att rotera bilden
<yeager> sådär.. då är man uppe på oneiric
<kodein> det är vad de menar med "pivot"
<realubot> Jag tänkte att det kanske var något med panelen som en icke-pivot inte klarar, typ att bakgrundsbelysningen eller bildpunkterna "modifieras".
<realubot> När pivot-bildskärmen roteras.
<kodein> nä
<realubot> Så det som skiljer en pivot-skärm från en vanlig är alltså stativet då i princip?
<kodein> det betyder "ett stativ där du kan vrida skärmen 90°"
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Skärmen borde väl vrida bilden också?
<kodein> det är ju en mjukvarugrej
<realubot> Ok, tänkte att det var något i skärmen som tolkade signalen från grafikkortet annorlunda hos en pivot-skärm när man vrider den.
<realubot> Typ en gyro eller något som känner av skärmens position och vänder bilden därefter.
<realubot> Det hade varit coolt och samtidigt en tangentbordskombination för att blixsnabbt vrida skärmen 90 frader.
<realubot> *grader
<realubot> Så att man med SuperKey+R roterar skärmen automatiskt utan att behöva göra det manuellt.
<realubot> på 1 sek, typ.
<realubot> Och håller man inne SuperKey+R så har man en fläkt.
<realubot> 500 rpm.
<kodein> varsågod: xrandr --output DVI1 --rotate left
<realubot> Aha, så enkelt.
<realubot> 16:9 är ju ett konstigt format egentligen.
<realubot> Men en pivot-skräm borde ha bättre betraktningsvinklar i höjdled än en icke-pivot-skärm. Annars blir det ju dåliga betraktningsvinklar i sidled när man roterar skärmen 90 grader?
<realubot> Eller det kanske är därför du menar att det ska vara IPS?
<kodein> ja
<kodein> men det ska ju vara IPS ändå. ;)
<realubot> kodein: Varför?
<kodein> för att det är bra mycket trevligare att stirra på 8+ timmar om dagen än TN
<realubot> IPS-skärmar verkar inte så prisvärda och VA-paneler verkar inte mycket sämre?
<realubot> Ja, jämfört med TN ja. Jag jämför med VA.
<kodein> VA har en del problem med färgäktheten
<kodein> därför går de bort för min del (amatörfotograf som jag är)
<realubot> kodein: Jaha.
<maxjezy> någon som har en samsung I9000 Galaxy?
<coobra> nej
<coobra> ge mig
<coobra> såå har jag med en
<maxjezy> fick erbjudande om att köpa
<maxjezy> 1500 helt ny
<maxjezy> så undrar om det är en bra telefon
<coobra> kanske
<Philip5> maxjezy: inte så bra som min htc sensation :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, men näst intill?
<gorgo> Philip5: har fått till ett fint tema jag med, med oxygen :D
<gorgo> på firefox
<Philip5> gorgo: där ser man
<Philip5> gorgo: så din firefox ser lite mer QT ut :)
<gorgo> ja, :)
<gorgo> med lite firefox 4 stil med backknapparna
<Philip5> umm
<gorgo> som de ser ut i windows
<Philip5> hoppla
<Philip5> jag packade precis nya amarok 2.4.3 också :)
<gorgo> ska se vilken ajg har
<Philip5> bara nytt, modernt och fräscht här :D
<gorgo> jag
<gorgo> e det något nytt i den?
<Philip5> jo, och buggfixar
<Philip5> http://amarok.kde.org/en/releases/2.4.3
<Philip5> små ändringar i gränssnittet
<gorgo> hehe, de har ju screenshot på windows
<gorgo> :P
<Philip5> jepp
<gorgo> skulle ju varit i KDE miljö
<gorgo> tycker jag
<Philip5> de kanske bara vill visa att det går att köra den på windows också
<gorgo> jo det förståss
<Philip5> snart färdigbyggd på min ppa om du vill ha
<gorgo> e det bara att göra update? har nog din ppa i mitt förråd
<Philip5> du behöver min kubuntu-backports ppa då för jag har bara byggt den mot kde 4.7 än
<Philip5> och den ligger i den ppan
<gorgo> aha
<gorgo> har lagt till den repon nu
<gorgo> men den e inte där än?
<Philip5> nä, snart
<Philip5> kör du i386 eller amd64?
<gorgo> amd64
<Philip5> då är den nog klar men inte publicerad än. i386 är inte klar och ibland så väntar de på varandra innan de publiceras
<Philip5> och min build har stöd för några extragrejer som inte finns stöd för i kubuntus amarok
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> så går det när de är styrda av ubuntu policys tror jag
<gorgo> aha, så snart klar med amd64? :P
<Philip5> borde vara klart inom 10 min
<gorgo> nice :D
<realubot> Hur mycket påverkar grafikkortet hur mycket man får ut av prestandan på en skärm?
<realubot> Jag menar om man ska få maximal användning av en skärm så bör väl grafikkortets drivrutiner visa en bra bild också?
<Philip5> att du får inte ut bättre än grafikkortet klara av
<einand> beror väl på vad du vill rita upp
<realubot> Det känns lite som att man får inte bättre bild än vad skärmen+grafikkortet+drivrutinerna klarar?
<Philip5> så är det så klart
<einand> tror det yttestst sällan är grafikkortet idag
<Philip5> tror inte jag heller
<realubot> Gör grafikkortet bara skillnad när det kommer till bild/video-redigering och spel eller gör ett bra grafikkort att Skrivbordet ser bättre ut också?
<realubot> Om man jämför ett lågbudget-grafikkort för några hundralappar med ett som kostar 1000+ kr?
<Philip5> de flesta moderna skrivbordsmiljöer använder ju olika effekter och de kan ju vara beroende av drivisar och hårdvara
<realubot> Kommer man märka någon skillnad i Skrivbordet utseende?
<Philip5> så upplevelsen kommer ju skilja mer än kanske en screenshot av samma
<realubot> Så Skrivbordet i Windows ser bättre ut än Skrivbordet i Ubuntu? Om Windows har bättre stöd för grafikkorten än Linux och om det påverkar även Skrivbordets utseende?
<Philip5> grafikkort skiljer ju oftas på hur den ritar i 2d och 3d men det överlappar också
<realubot> Mm.
<Philip5> du får köra kde så ser det bättre ut :P
<realubot> Jag funderar på hur mycket sämre t.ex. ett textdokument eller en webbsida ser ut om man använder Ubuntu istället för Windows.
<Philip5> det brukar väl handla mer om AA och fonts
<realubot> Mm.
<Philip5> sånt beror ju mer på xorg skulle jag tro än gnome eller kde
<realubot> jag tänker nu på grafikkortet+drivrutiner+skärm?
<Philip5> tror annat påverkar mer där även om drivisarna kan vara sunkiga
<realubot> Klart typsnittet spelar in men jag tänker mer på själva hårdvaran.
<Philip5> om hårdvaran är samma på linux och windows så är det ju bara mjukvaran kvar som påverkar
<realubot> Det är ju inte bra om en Linux-user hela tiden ser wbbsidor, dokument, pdf-filer, FOTOGRAFIER e.t.c. sämre än en Windows-user.
<realubot> Folk använder Windows för avancerade datorspel men Windows kanske är bättre även för att bara titta på fotografier? :S
<Philip5> bilder borde väl knappt skilja. dokument och webbgrejs är väl mer att de oftast är gjorda för att visas för windowsfolks och optimeras därefter
<realubot> Philip5: Jo, men jag tänker enbart på drivrutinerna när det kommer till mjukvaran, inte fonts och andra saker.
<Philip5> klart det fortfarande kan skilja
<Philip5> beror ju på hur bra drivisar som skrivits
<phnom> När det gäller sånt är det nog mer skärmens fel att det ser dåligt ut. Man måste ha riktigt taskiga drivers om det ska vara deras fel.
<realubot> Jo. Bilder på webben är väl ofta så lågupplösta att det kanske inte spelar så stor roll men om man ska spela upp ett bildspel för familjen t.ex. Kommer bilderna då att se märkbart sämre ut i Ubuntu än i Windows? :S
<Philip5> så kan man ju inte säga
<Philip5> det finns för många parametrar som påverkar
<realubot> Det här är ju ganska intressant, tycker jag. Att Ubutnu står sig i konkurrens med Windows när det gäller datorspel, bildredigering (PHotoshop) är ju en sak men är Windows även bättre på vanlig bildvisning, visning av Skrivbordet o.s.v.?
<realubot> Philip5: Mm, det är nog många parametrar som spelar in.
<realubot> T.ex. upplever nog en del att Mac visar bilder bättre eftersom dom tror att Mac:en gör det oavsett hur det är rent vetenskapligt.
<realubot> Det är ju subjektivt också. Jag undrar mer om det finns en vetenskaplig undersökning av bildkvalitén (standardkonfiguration) i Windows/Mac/Ubuntu.
<Philip5> gorgo: nu ska den finnas där
<gusnan> en "standard" Mac är rätt mycket dyrare än en "standard" PC.
<gorgo> ok, låter bra :D
<realubot> gorgo: Jo.
<realubot> Äsch.
<realubot> gusnan: Jo.
<gorgo> så nu installerasr jag den nya
<Philip5> gorgo: spännande :)
<gorgo> sådär, man ser ingen ändring på utseendet
<gorgo> hehe
<maxjezy> Philip5, hur stor skärm har din htc?
<gorgo> Philip5: varför funkar flash lite dåligt i firefox men superbra i chrome?
<Philip5> gorgo: känner du dig modern nu då med senaste amarok?!?! :P
<gorgo> ja, väldans modern :D
 * coobra tar på gorgo 
<gorgo> med kde kan man nog skryta på sina kompisar :P
<Philip5> :P
 * gorgo tittar konstigt på coobra o undrar varför han tafsar
<gorgo> ;)
<coobra> 20:57 < gorgo> ja, väldans modern :D
<Philip5> gorgo: för att du är så het med senaste amarok :D
<coobra> :D
<gorgo> haha
<coobra> då tar vi på folk
<Philip5> maxjezy: sensation har en 4.3'' skärm
<Philip5> maxjezy: och upplösning på 540 X 960
<maxjezy> ok
<Philip5> rätt fet med andra ord
<gorgo> sensation e jag inne på, men får se vad det finns för någon het telefon i december när jag kan uppgradera
<Philip5> gör sig jääättebra bredvid nya kde ;)
<coobra> hahaha
<coobra> Philip5:  :D
<Philip5> :P
<gorgo> hehe
<Philip5> små och gamla mobiler gör sig bättre med gnome ;)
<gorgo> hehe som desire då? :P
<coobra> film
<coobra> bbl
<Philip5> coobra: ska du se?
 * spacebug- såg Rango förut, helt ok
<Philip5> mintlars_: vad händer?
<mintlars_> det står att libkdcraw inte är installerat
<Philip5> mintlars_: avinstallerade du libkdcraw-20?
<mintlars_> provade även köra apt-get -f, men det fungerar inte heller
<mintlars_> nåt har kört fast
<Philip5> vad svarar den med apt-get -f ?
<Philip5> använd pastebin om det blir mycket
<Philip5> mintlars_: ska bara ner i tvättstugan och hänga lite tvätt. tillbaka om 10 min
<mintlars_> hmm...är det kdcraw-9 som är konfliktpaketet?
<mintlars_> oki
<mintlars_> http://pastebin.com/2TnHtU3K
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> mintlars_: har du lagt till min kubuntu-backports ppa också?
<Philip5> och inte bara extra?
<mintlars_> nej, har du en sån också :P?
<Philip5> ja den måste du köra om du kör kde 4.7
<Philip5> då är det kanske det som är problemet
<mintlars_> är det ppa:Philip5/backports ?
<Philip5> ppa:philip5/kubuntu-backports
<Philip5> den innehåller digikam2 byggd mot kde 4.7
<mintlars_> jepp, nu fungerar det som det ska (y)
<mintlars_> tack för hjälpen
<Philip5> mintlars_: najs
<HakanS> Philip5: Hur uppgraderar man till Digikam2 ?
<Numn> älskar ubuntu nu. blev strul efter jag stängde av datorn igår. nu när jag körde en uppdatering via usb sticka så fick jag tbx mina grejer.. trodde jag skulle bli av med allt :)
<Numn> dött?
<Philip5> Numn: kanske bara paus
<Numn> hehe, har aldrig varit med att en chatt är så här tyst. kolla in #ubuntu rullar som #%"%
<CasperN> Philip5: !!!! vi sa ju att alla skulle vara tysta när Numn kommer in!
<Numn> hahah
<Numn> är väll nåt seriöst som har hänt irl antar jag? ;)
<CasperN> Numn: alla är väl på pride
<Numn> -.O
<Philip5> är det ens pride nu?
<Numn> du menar en boxningmatch va?
<coobra> Philip5: ja starta idag
<CasperN> den sporten ser iaf ut att höra hemma på festivalen
<Numn> http://www.pridefc.com/
<Numn> :D
<coobra> ufc.com <3
<CasperN> tycker det är en ganska tråkig sport att se på
<coobra> vilken  ?
<CasperN> någon kan ta ett grepp på den ena redasn efter 5 sekunder, sen ger den andra upp
<CasperN> pride
<Numn> idk vad som gör hemsidan snabb att gå in på tar ju några milisekunder komma in på.. eller så är det lubuntu?
<Numn> kind of läskigt.. :S
<realubot> Chromium är ju snabbare än Fx.
<realubot> Det var det innan Fx 4/5 kom ut i.a.f.
<realubot> Kör du med Adblock i Fx eller Chromium så får du ner laddningstiden ännu mer (trro jag).
<realubot> *tror
<Philip5> Kurdistan: kör du amarok 2.4.3 nu då?
<Philip5> har du det senaste?!?! :P
<Numn> jo okej. realubot nu när jag har uppdaterat efter ett strul.. så tycker jag att datorn går snabbt med lxde.. men är det någon stor skillnad som man märker?
<Kurdistan> :) jag har inte uppdaterat systemet, men nej jag tror inte.
<Kurdistan> :) den kommer tids nog.
<Kurdistan> du har nog fixat dep paket. :)
<Kurdistan> :) jag har inte haft några uppdateringar sedan 28 juli
<Philip5> så går det när man kör en dist som ligger lite efter ;)
<Kurdistan> Numn: lxde går alltid snabbt.
<Numn> Kurdistan, jag fick ett strul så att jag fick uppgradera med ett usb-stick och sen fick jag massa updates tycker datorn går snabbare än vad den gjorde tidigare :S
<Kurdistan> Philip5: jag har inte brådska. :) Numn: kernel uppdateringar kan sega ner första ggr.
<Kurdistan> efter andra boot brukar det gå undan
<Numn> nu har jag svårt att bestämma mig ifall jag vill ha lubuntu elr xubuntu :S
<Numn> men tror du att är nåt man kommer märka av??
<realubot> Jag vet inte. Du får testa själv. Jag tror inte det är någon större skillnad mellan Xubuntu och Lubuntu.
<realubot> Xfce och LXDE.
<Numn> ifall det inte är så stor skillnad som man märker av så tror jag fixar xubuntu då :D
<Numn> jag tror inte ens windows skulle kunna gå såhär snabbt som lubuntu göra med fönstrerna.. men iaf ciao nu ska det fixas xubuntu :D
<Kurdistan> realubot: det är stor skillnad i boot-tid och hur lättviktad distarna är.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Mellan Xubuntu och Lubuntu?
<Kurdistan> realubot: yes.
<maxjezy> kan man dualboota ubuntu 10.04 och 11.04?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: :) ja.
<realubot> Nemi|: Jag tyckte också att Lubuntu var väldigt snabbt när jag testade det.
<realubot> Nemi|: Oj, fel.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, krävs det 2 partitioner då?
<realubot> Vart tog Num vägen? :|
<Kurdistan> :) du kan ju inte ha samma root-partition
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag trodde dom låg på samma nivå, typ.
<maxjezy> ok
<Kurdistan> realubot: nej det gör dem inte. man märker ganska stor skillnad faktiskt.
<maxjezy> så jag behöver skapa en partition då?
<Kurdistan> däremot finns det saker med xfce med nya xubuntu som slår lubuntu
<Kurdistan> däremot går man efter lättviktad och snabb dist är lubuntu snabbare än xubuntu. det är märkbart.
<Kurdistan> typ jämföra kde med :) gnome
<realubot> maxjezy: Varför ska du dualboota 10.04 och 11.04?
<maxjezy> realubot, för att 11.04 är stabilt till vissa saker
<maxjezy> men 10.04 till andra
<realubot> Ok.
<maxjezy> gillar hur snabbt 11.04 är
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är väl bara att använda olika versioner av programmen?
<maxjezy> men ogillar det att jag inte kan surfa med kabel
<maxjezy> och internet bryts helatiden
<maxjezy> när jag laddar lagliga torrents
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: vad hade du igen för drivrutiner för ditt nätvkertskort?
<Kurdistan> vart det ath
<maxjezy> ja mins inte
<realubot> Varför säger du att det är lagliga torrent? Det är väl ingen som tror du laddar ner något annat? Överskottsinformation.
<maxjezy> realubot, det är ett statement som är nödvändigt tycker jag
<realubot> maxjezy: Det måste ju vara någon bugg som gör att kabeln inte fungerar.
<maxjezy> som att säga opensource
<maxjezy> realubot, yes
<maxjezy> och den buggen finns inte i 10.04
<maxjezy> därför vill jag kunna dualboota
<realubot> maxjezy: GÃ¥r det inte att fixa buggen?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: ta en titt på nm-tool.
<Kurdistan> där bör drivrutiner listat när du kör kommandot
<realubot> maxjezy: Du får skapa en partition till och lägga 10.04 där.
<Kurdistan> tydligen ska den senaste buntu uppdateringen fixa saker för de med atheros drivrutiner.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, http://www.pasteall.org/23625
<maxjezy> jag har inte uppdaterat
<maxjezy> ska se vad som finns i uppdateringsmanagern
<Kurdistan> yes. då bör senaste uppdateringen fixat ditt problem.
<Kurdistan> om inte så går det fixa.
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad har du för nätverkskort då? sudo lshw -c network
<x_link> realubot: Jobbar du som support
<x_link> realubot: Du har börjat bli duktig måste jag säga.
<realubot> x_link: Jag har alltid varit duktig x_link.
<x_link> Om man jämför med när du kom innan som ny, är bra.
<maxjezy> ja ska grilla en korv med bröd
<maxjezy> så får uppdateringen sköta sitt
<realubot> x_link: Mm.
<maxjezy> brb
<realubot> x_link: Var håller du hus? Du tittar ju bara in 00:00 men knappt annars?
<x_link> Ja jag vet, gått upp ännu mer med jobbandet.
<x_link> Så sitter bara här om kvällarna typ.
<x_link> 07:30-17:00 jobbar jag, sen åker jag hem..äter lite, duschar och vilar lite. Sen sitter jag och jobbar hemifrån ett tag.
<Kurdistan> Öppna terminalen kopiera/klistra in följande kommando: 1. sudo -s 2. echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" > /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf 3. hur man inaktiverar ipv6. http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/05/how-to-disable-ipv6-under-ubuntu.html
<Kurdistan> 4. Starta om datorn
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: var riktad till dig.
<Kurdistan> punkt 3. är alltså ingen kommando :). läs på och det kommer fixa sig.
<Kurdistan> tror inte du kommer behöva dualboota mellan lucid och natty
<realubot> x_link: Du jobbar för mycket låter det som.
<realubot> x_link: Är det samma jobb som förut?
<joel135> hej alla! jag kom att tänka på en sak. om man har ett nätaggregat på 500 watt, är det 500 in eller 500 ut till komponenterna då?
<realubot> 500W ut väl?
<realubot> Det är ju vad nätagget ger till datorn som står på specifikationen?
<realubot> Eller?
<joru> det klarar att lev 500w till komponenterna
<joru> om så behövs
<realubot> Mm.
<joel135> det har jag alltid antagit, men samtidigt har jag aldrig läst det specifikt
<joru> i realiteten varierar det beroende på vad du har instoppat
<x_link> realubot: Ja
<x_link> Det är vad nätagget klarar, inte bara ger.
<max_> Kurdistan, jag gjorde  som du sa
<max_> uppdaterade och skrev i allt det där
<max_> och följde instruktionerna i länken
<max_> men fortfarande inget trådbundet nät eller stabilt att ladda utan att kopplas ner
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Kurdistan> max_: hmm. det där var mer för trådlös.
<Kurdistan> sorry missuppfattade ditt problem
<max_> jaja, jag drar ner 10.04 nu
<max_> hoppas det funkar att dra ner hela utan att kopplas från
<max_> annars får jag göra det på en annan maskin
<realubot> max_: wget -c
<realubot> Så återupptar du hämtningen om det bryts.
<joel135> torrent funkar också
<max_> realubot, jag använder chromium
<max_> men om det inte lyckas
<max_> så drar ja med torrent
<max_> 240mb av 699 nere!
<realubot> max_: Eller torrent.
<max_> 350 nere!
<max_> fan va seeegt de går
<max_> de här ska gå på två minuter men känns som de tar tio
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: wb. :)
<maxjezy> thnx
<maxjezy> nu blir det till att installera ubuntu 10.04 :)
<maxjezy> ska bara hitta ett usbminne
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: du kan ju alltid buggrapportera så utvecklarna vet att din trådbundna anslutning går segt.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, jag har svårt att se att inte det är rapporterat
<maxjezy> många där ute har ju samsung netbooks
<maxjezy> uhm, nu vill inte skapa startdisk programmet starta
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: :) då är det bara söka i launchpad
<maxjezy> börjar kännas som en windowsmaskin att arbeta med helt plötsligt
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: buggen är inte ubuntus, utan en kärnbugg.
<Philip5> maxjezy: du kan ju annars köra kärnan från maverick i natty
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: du kan ju köra de senare kärnorna?
<Kurdistan> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Kurdistan> Philip5: det är kärnan i lucid som fungerar för honom.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: du kan ju testa 2.6.39.3 eller 3.0-rc7. det kan vara så att de senare kärnorna kan fixa ditt problem.
<Kurdistan> tar mindre tid än :) installation
<einand> någon som vill se en söt lödspets?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: vilken kärna kör du med?
<einand> Varför man inte skall köpa billiga lödar från claesolsson, denna är 2h gammal
<einand> http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/4e37289cc9348_IMG_20110801_230208.jpg
<einand> eller vänta på den bilden är det bara 10 pinnar, löda lite efteråt med
<maxjezy> vad löder du?
<realubot> maxjezy: Varför har du så seg uppkoppling? Du hade väl 100 MBit/s?
<maxjezy> ja, det som stör mig
<einand> maxjezy: http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/4e372ad5b4d53_sonar.jpg
<maxjezy> einand, dom där lödsugarna är skoj
<einand> ja
<einand> men inte lödkolven
<maxjezy> bbl!
<maxjezy> nu drar jag in gamla ubuntu
<maxjezy> sådärja, inne i lubuntu 10.04 nu
<maxjezy> och trådbundet fungerar finfint här
<maxjezy> dock via live än så länge
<Numn> så :D
<maxjezy> installerar dem sida vid sida så jag har kvar skiten till produktion, för ja måste säga att ubuntu 11.04 va mycket stabilt som operativsystem och blir säkert bättre när det är åtgärdat alla buggar jag upplevt
<maxjezy> är linux operativsystemet eller ubuntu?
<maxjezy> linux är kärnan
<maxjezy> men ubuntu är distron
<maxjezy> vad är då operativsystemet?
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<maxjezy> Philip5, vad köpte du din HTC för?
<maxjezy> hur mycket dvs.
<realubot> maxjezy: Operativsystemet = Linux + Gnome + program
<realubot> där ubuntu-desktop = Gnome + program
<maxjezy> så om någon frågar vilket operativsystem jag kör
<realubot> Så kör du Ubuntu.
<maxjezy> då säger jag typ "linux med ubuntu" ?
<realubot> 11.04 eller 10.10.
<realubot> *10.04
<realubot> maxjezy: Nej, operativsystemet heter ju Ubuntu.
<realubot> That's it.
<maxjezy> varför deter det distro då?
<realubot> Eller: Ubuntu/Linux.
<maxjezy> heter
<realubot> distribution.
<realubot> Det är ju en utgåva.
<realubot> Det är ju bara vad linuxfolket kallar det ju.
<maxjezy> ok
<realubot> Det hade lika gärna kunnat kallas linuxtjofräs.
<realubot> Vilken linuxtjofräs kör du? Du svara: Ubuntu eller Arch.
<realubot> Nu kallar dom det distro istället för det låter kanske lite tuffare än linuxtjofräs.
<maxjezy> så vista är inte en distro
<realubot> Om man vill så.
<realubot> Men MS kallar väl det version istället.
<realubot> Det är ju lättare med Ms för dom har ju bara ett operativsystem så dom kommer ju undan med versioner.
<maxjezy> vad är kärnan i windows numera?
<maxjezy> förr va det ju dos
<realubot> Jag vet inte.
<realubot> Den är väl insmetad i skiten så den kanske inte heter något alls?
<Numn> se hur länge jag har xubuntu :P
<realubot> maxjezy: dos var ju ett operativsystem.
<realubot> Som dom byggde ett GUI på eller bågot.
<maxjezy> så om man bara kör kärnan i linux
<maxjezy> utan gui
<realubot> *något
<maxjezy> är det ett operativsystem då?
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> Det tror jag inte.
<maxjezy> så linux är inget operativsystem
<realubot> Du måste ju ha några program?
<realubot> Så fort du har ett program utöver kärnan så har du ju ett os.
<maxjezy> linux, är väl det där mörka
<realubot> Det är klart att ett extremt avskalat os skulle kanske kunna bestå av enbart kärnan.
<maxjezy> innehåller inte kärnan några program då?
<realubot> maxjezy: Linux är väl den del av systemet som sköter kontakten med hårdvaran, typ.
<maxjezy> den operativa delen av systemet?
<realubot> Kärnan är väl länken mellan programmen och hårdvaran?
<maxjezy> kärnan är väl där drivrutinerna ligger?
<realubot> Programmen kommunicerar med hårdvaran genom kärnan.
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, typ.
<realubot> SÃ¥ har jag fattat saken. :)
<maxjezy> kan man ta linux kärnan och döpa om den?
<maxjezy> och ändra lite
<maxjezy> hörde ni att firefox ska släppa sitt operativsystem snart?
<Numn> maxjezy, nää!?
<realubot> maxjezy: http://www.makelinux.net/system/new
<maxjezy> jo :)
<maxjezy> dom ska göra något liknande chrome
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, jag hörde det om Mozillas os. Det blir nog som Chrome os.
<realubot> maxjezy: Du kan ju bygga en egen kärna ju.
<maxjezy> så om ja bygger en kärna optimerad för min dator
<realubot> maxjezy: Linux licensen kanske bestämmer vad du får kalla kärnan för. Den kanske måste heta Linux? :S
<maxjezy> då blir den stabilare och snabbare
<realubot> maxjezy: Det borde den bli ja.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det tycker jag. Framförallt kan du ju skala bort allt som inte behövs på ditt system.
<realubot> Jag vet inte om den blir bättre, men tror helt klart den blir mindre.
<maxjezy> hur stor är kärnan idag?
<realubot> maxjezy: Den är inte stor, 50MB?
<maxjezy> så linuxdistros som tinycore och andra små
<maxjezy> de har skalat ner kärnan?
<realubot> Jag kommer inte ihåg hur stor den är.
<maxjezy> tänkte då operativsystemet bara är 10mb
<maxjezy> borde guit vara minst halva
<realubot> Mhm, jag vet faktiskt inte.
<realubot> Jo, den måste vara custom.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag överdrev nog storleken på kärnan.
<realubot> Den är nog mindre än så.
<realubot> maxjezy: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/kernel-baking.html
<realubot> Du ser fördelar med en egen kärna där i början.
<maxjezy> reboot
<maxjezy> brb
<Numn> realubot, har du loggen där du beskrev om pekaren? :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Nej. :S Det verkar ju som om operativsystemet enbart är Linux: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operativsystem
<realubot> "Ett operativsystem är ett datorprogram eller en samling datorprogram som syftar till att underlätta användandet av en dator, genom att utgöra länken mellan datorns maskinvara och de tillämpningsprogram som användaren vill köra på datorn. Operativsystemet är ansvarigt för hanteringen av central maskinvara, koordinationen av datorns aktiviteter och för fördelandet av resurser på datorn. Det kan ses so
<realubot> Länken mellan maskinvara och tillämpningsprogram?
<realubot> Då är ju Linux operativsystemet och Ubuntu en... distro?
<realubot> maxjezy: Det var kanske så du menade?
<realubot> Numn: wget http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/07/26/%23ubuntu-se.html -O ubuntu-se-$(date +%Y%m%d).html
<realubot> Kör det kommandot så har du loggen från 26/7 på hårddisken.
<realubot> Numn: Eller bättre: wget http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/07/26/%23ubuntu-se.html -O ubuntu-se-110726.html
<realubot> Det här är ju faktiskt bra bild ju: http://www.makelinux.net/system/new
<joru> realubot: excellent bild hållermed
<Numn> vad betyder det ovan realubot
<einand> realubot: men isf är inte Windows ett operativsystem heller, utan en distro med?
<realubot> einand: Jag vet inte. Jag blir snurrig av att tänka på det. :)
<realubot> einand: Vad heter "kärnan" i Windows?
<einand> i brist på bättre kunskap från mig så bör den kallas WindowsNT kernel
<einand> på den finns ju Windows XP Home/Pro/Media edition
<einand> sedan windows vista
<einand> med home/media/homemedia/home pro/bussnies pro/ultimate
<einand> samma med win7
<einand> alla dom bör ju vara olika distros med "samma" kärna
<joru> natt
<realubot> einand: Är det samma kärna i XP/Vista/7 då?
<realubot> "samma"
<realubot> Eller är det omgjord så mycket mellan XP och Vista att vi snackar en ny kärna?
<realubot> Vi snackar ju ändå 8 år mellan XP och Vista eller något?
#ubuntu-se 2011-08-02
<realubot> Numn: Welcome back.
<Numn> haha hi
<Numn> är filezilla nåt att ha?
<einand> realubot: nya version bara
<realubot> Nemi|: Det är en ftp-klient.
<realubot> Nemi|: Äsch. Fel igen.
<realubot> Num drog... igen.
<realubot> einand: Ok.
<Numn> är det en bra idé att installera program som är gjorda för gnome till xfce?
<realubot> Nemi|: Ja, det ska fungera fint.
<realubot> Numn: Ja, det ska fungera fint.
<realubot> Nemi|: :|
<Numn> ok
<Numn> vilka schyssta fake bilder :D
<Numn> http://www.fourandsix.com/photo-tampering-history
<realubot> Numn: Eller nu pratar jag nog i nattmössan.
<Numn> va?
<realubot> Numn: "Xubuntu runs the XFCE desktop by default, which is built using GTK+ 2, so Xubuntu comes with GTK+ 2."
<realubot> Jo, Ubuntus program ska fungera fint i Xubuntu. :)
<realubot> Nu har jag velat klart.
<Numn> oki tänkte bara :P
<Numn> men..  kommer de inte se ut som dom gör i xfce? alltså GNOME
<realubot> Numn: Dom kommer att se ut som alla andra program i Xubuntu.
<realubot> Tror jag i.a.f.
<realubot> Det är bara Kubuntus program som inte passar in i Lubuntu, Xubuntu och Ubuntu och tvärtom.
<Numn> aha
<realubot> Numn: Här ser du en bild på hur Firefox ser ut i Xubuntu t.ex: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-XmHg0Em2kGI/TcFRcGOKYQI/AAAAAAAAAVU/AD3a-oUlAQg/s1600/xubuntu.png
<realubot> Firefox är i.o.f ett lite dåligt exempel eftersom Fx i Ubuntu har ett plugin installerat som gör att Fx smälter in bättre i just Ubuntu.
<Numn> okej
<realubot> Testa att installera något progra, t.ex. gnome-mplayer: sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer
<realubot> Så ser du hur det ser ut. Om du inte gillar det så är det bara att ta bort det med kommandot: sudo apt-get purge gnome-mplayer
<Numn> jo, men jag är trött nu så kan testa det imornn ;)
<realubot> Mhm, samma här.
<realubot> Gid natt!
<realubot> *God
<Numn> nn :D
<einand> I just made the most non usefull tool for my desktop, it uses a sonar to detect if i'm in front of the monitor, if not the power is cut :)
<bittin`> http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/4e378ce538d77_2011-08-02-073603_1280x960_scrot.png
<dwep> bittin`: trevlig konfig :3
<bittin`> dwep, jag jag gillart
<bittin`> och då är nästan allt standard
<bittin`> standardconf i massa program och wmen
<dwep> ah, kör något liknande själv, undviker pill vad gäller det grafiska i den mån det är möjligt och försöker att hålla mig till en standardkonfig
<bittin`> har typ kört lite apt-get och snott andras saker enda jag skrivit själv är scriptet som sätter bakrunden
<bittin`> annars är det standard pekwm och tint2
<bittin`> och conky med en snodd conf
<dwep> ah :3
<bittin`> är Debian testing på min eMac jag fick av en snubbe
<dwep> kör själv debian stable, skulle kunna ta ett scrot lite snabbt
<bittin`> det får du gärna göra
<bittin`> altid skoj att se folks desktops
<dwep> ah, hittade en som bara är någon dag gammal
<dwep> http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/4e37c15a29872_scrot.png
<bittin`> gillar fonten
<dwep> http://www.proggyfonts.com/
<bittin`> tackar
<Da^Ms7> Erfarenhet, LCDproc vs. LCD4linux? Vad ska jag välja?
<Coffe> host 2001:9b0:112:abba::2 kan någon testa ?
<kodein> Host 2.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.a.b.b.a.2.1.1.0.0.b.9.0.1.0.0.2.ip6.arpa not found: 2(SERVFAIL)
<Coffe> okey , tack .. måste kolla vad som e fel på min dns då
<Coffe> kodein,  ping6 2001:9b0:112:1800:1001:1001:1001:1001 ?
<coobra> helvetes långa ipnummer
<coobra> ;D
<kodein> 7 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 6005ms
<Coffe> kodein,  tack .. får undersöka vart de fail .. traceroute om du orkar ?
<kodein> Coffe: http://pastebin.com/8BWdvaDE
<joru> Hej, jag sitter och pillar lite med cron och anacron. Jag tänker mig en körning av ett script från dator A till dator B på daglig basis, men om dator B inte är online vill jag trigga en omexekvering av "cron.daily" scriptet från dator A, hur gör jag detta? finns det smartare sätt?
<Coffe> kodein,  okey. det är min maskin som strular då
<kodein> :/
<Coffe> om man gör ändringar med sysctl.. hur får man dom aktiva utan att boota om ?
<Coffe> kodein,  ping6 2001:9b0:112:abba::2
<andol> Coffe: sysctl -p
<joru> Coffe: sker inte det direkt?
<joru> Coffe: man sysctl
<joru> "sysctl is used to modify the kernel parameters at runtime"
<rical> sysctl -w skriver till sysctl.conf och sysctl -p laddar den
<Coffe> tack andol
<kodein> Coffe: nädu
<delhage> sysctl -w ändrar inte sysctl.conf
<Coffe> kodein,  har nog flera problem .
<Coffe> för min ipv6 fw kan inte pinga ner .. men jag kan pinga upp
<Coffe> å har ju uppenbarligen anslutning med
<rical> delhage: men -p laddar den?
<delhage> rical: ja
<rical> så då lär Coffe inte köra -p för då skriver han väl över det han ändrat med -w med info från filen?
<rical> "-p Load in sysctl settings from the file specified or /etc/sysctl.conf "
<Coffe> kodein,  ping6 2001:9b0:112:1001:1001:1001:1001:1002 ?
<delhage> jag vet inte vad Coffe har gjort
<Coffe> ändrat ipv6 forwardning
<delhage> jo, nmen det framgick inte om du ändrade i sysctl.conf eller om du gjorde på nåt annat sätt
<rical> delhage: han lär gjort sysctl -w foo=bar
<delhage> ingen aning
<rical> Coffe: ?
<delhage> med sysctl -w blir det ju aktivt med en gång, dock inte permanent över omboot
<kodein> Coffe: nä
<rical> ok, i så fall ska du inte köra -p Coffe, då skriver du tillbaka med info från conf filen.
<Coffe> rical, ok, tack
<Coffe> kodein, nu då ?
<kodein> nä
<Coffe> va fan ,, jefla brandvägg :)
<Coffe> kodein,  nu då ?
<kodein> nu
<Coffe> :)
<Coffe> kodein,  ping6 2001:9b0:112:abba::2
<kodein> jorå
<Coffe> kodein,  ping6 2001:9b0:112:1800:1001:1001:1001:1001 ?
<kodein> japp
<Coffe> då är de bara magiska  host 2001:9b0:112:abba::2 kvar då
<kodein> SERVFAIL
<Coffe> ok
<Coffe> då får man försöka lista ut vad som är strul då :)
<Coffe> kodein, orkar du testa igen ?
<tunnblo> Happ. Knorr är inte ens lite svenskt. :(
<kodein> sammalika
<Coffe> så då måste de vara att den inte får fram dns frågan
<Coffe> kodein, host coffe.ipv6.sto.alatest.se
<kodein> Host coffe.ipv6.sto.alatest.se not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<Coffe> undrar vad det är nu jag gjort trasigt för min reverse inte fungerar
<Coffe> host coffe.ipv6.sto.alatest.se 2001:9b0:112:1800:1001:1001:1001:1001
<tunnblo> Den där IPv6-adressen är ju för fan från 2001.
<tunnblo> Gammal.
<kodein> coffe.ipv6.sto.alatest.se has IPv6 address 2001:9b0:112:abba::2
<Coffe> bra
<Coffe> då ska den snart kunna .. köra reverse för det är servern som har hand om den zonen
<raztafari> tjena coobra
<coobra> ;D
<maxjezy> :D
<maxjezy> :P
<maxjezy> :C
<raztafari> nu så
<maxjezy> raztafari, ajli helassi i'n ei!
<raztafari> maxjezy: jah man! respect
<maxjezy> respect!
<raztafari> =)
<maxjezy> rabadabb!
<raztafari> styllleee
<maxjezy> skämt å sido, är du rasta?
<coobra> hahaha
<coobra> ja
<coobra> :D
<raztafari> inte lägnre
<raztafari> ;)
<maxjezy> varför inte?
<maxjezy> rasta är nog en av de tio bästa religionerna
<coobra> raztafari: <--- är så jävla rastafari man kan bli hahhaa
<julle_> hehe true true... =)
<maxjezy> jag är nog lite rasta
<maxjezy> 50% rasta 32% kristen
<maxjezy> 18% jude
<julle_> nice mix
<coobra> dock ser han mer ut som en proper kille nu
<coobra> ser ut som han ska på galamidiagar  :p
<coobra> på jobbet
<maxjezy> jobbar ni på samma jobb?
<coobra> nej
<maxjezy> coobra, du är väl arbetslös?
<coobra> haha
<coobra> nä
<maxjezy> du är ju alltid här
<coobra> jobbar på skola
<coobra> haha
<coobra> sommarn är man ledig
<maxjezy> vad gör du på skolan?
<maxjezy> går i specialklass?
<maxjezy> :P
<coobra> lånar ut pingisrack ++++
<coobra> :D
<coobra> fritidsknas
<coobra> typ
<maxjezy> aha, nice
<maxjezy> slappt?
<coobra> nja
<coobra> när det kommer 200 ungdomar och ska ha allt på en gång blir man lite stressad
<julle_> nån som har erfarenhet av Zotac barbones burkarna?
<julle_> Funderar på en sån med ubuntu server i, ett bra val?
<maxjezy> du får visa auktoritet bland ungdomarna och säga åt dem att de får stå i kö och visa farbror coobra lite respekt då han är en gammal gubbe och behöver vila mellan pingisbollarna som delas ut
<coobra> hahahah
<coobra> ja
<kodein> julle_: det lär väl funka. beror väl förstås på vad du förväntar dig, åas
<kodein> det är väl inte helt troligt att de har nån sorts lom, t.ex., men för hemmabruk lär det ju funka fint
<julle_> kodein: jag behöver inget rymdskepp, men typ lägga upp egen dropbox lösning, NAS funkti ungefär.
<kodein> borde ju funka
<Kimmen> julle_: är det prestandan du oroar dig över?
<julle_> Kimmen: kompatibiliteten mer =)
<Kimmen> kompabiliteten med vad? =)
<julle_> att hårdvaran stödjs
<julle_> ubuntu server
<julle_> men det bör väl inte vara några problem
<Kimmen> skulle inte tro det men vad är det för hårdvara?
<julle_> http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=623428#extra
<Kimmen> den är nog nice men lämpar sig nog bättre som htpc om man får till hårdvaruaccelereringen
<julle_> Kimmen: ahh det känns lite som det
<julle_> är ute efter nått i så liten storlek som mäjligt och gärna strömsnålt
<Kimmen> jag har ett intel d945gclf2 mini-itx kort i en htpc låda med passivt 150w nätagg
<Kimmen> den är tyst och hörs inte ens =)
<Kimmen> Beroende på vars den ska stå så kan det vara bättre att bygga ihop nåt eget. Så kan man få plats med mer disk med =)
<julle_> Ja den kommer stå undangömd i ett smalt men ganska högt utrymme i lghn
<Kimmen> finns ju en hel del mini-itx lådor att välja på, gäller bara hitta en då som är tillräckligt smal
<Coffe> vart sparas defaul ip6tables reglerna ?
<andol> Coffe: Där du väljer att skriva ner dem med hjälp utav ip6tables-save? Alternatvt är det något context jag missar?
<Coffe> andol,  jag har inte skrivit några, men jag skrev nya nu .. å körde sedan en save på dom .. så nu är det nog löst.
<Kimmen> nån som kör/kört AMD Fusion i linux/XBMC och fått till hårdvaruaccelerering? Sitter och funderar på om jag ska byta från min nuvarande burk som iofs funkar bra men är lite stor och lite för högljudd.
<Da^Ms7> Någon som fått igång lcd4linux eller lcdproc?
<Kimmen> lcdproc kör jag
<Kimmen> aldrig testat lcd4linux
<Da^Ms7> Med vad för lcd?
<Kimmen> hd44780 baserad
<Da^Ms7> usb?
<Kimmen> ja men har en lcd2usb
<Kimmen> http://www.harbaum.org/till/lcd2usb/index.shtml
<Da^Ms7> Oh jag också
<Da^Ms7> Men jag får tusan inte lcdproc att lira
<Kimmen> den version av lcdproc som finns i repositories funkar inte
<Da^Ms7> http://www.eio.com/p-18963-lcdmod-u204fba1-usb-4x20-lcd-pc-modding.aspx <-- min
<Kimmen> du måste kompilera lcdproc för att få igång den
<Da^Ms7> Vilken ligger i resp.?
<Kimmen> den du får om du installerar med apt-get
<Da^Ms7> Jag har kompilerat från http://softlayer.dl.sourceforge.net/project/lcdproc/lcdproc/0.5.3/lcdproc-0.5.3.tar.gz
<Da^Ms7> Men tycks inte få kontakt med displayen
<Kimmen> vad har du i din konfig till lcdproc?
<Da^Ms7> "Starting LCDproc system status monitor: sock_connect: connect failed"
<Kimmen> lägg din konfig på pastebin så kan jag kolla
<Da^Ms7> ok
<Da^Ms7> Har följt http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=79433
<Kimmen> testa köra sudo lcdproc
<Kimmen> är förmodligen din LCDd.conf som inte stämmer iaf
<Da^Ms7> Jopp antagligen :P
<Da^Ms7> http://pastebin.com/pfqi2pAw
<Kimmen> har du en device under /dev/ som heter usbmon0?
<Kimmen> eller ja det har du nog men det är förmodligen inte displayen
<Da^Ms7> Det har jag, har testat lite olika
<Da^Ms7> Den är kopplad till den interna usb-porten
<Kimmen> jag minns tyvärr inte hur jag satt upp det och är inte hemma nu =/
<Da^Ms7> ok :(
<Kimmen> annars om du kör tail -f /var/log/syslog och sen pluggar in LCD'n så borde du se vilken device den blir
<Kimmen> eller messages / dmesg
<Kimmen> Da^Ms7: ska tydligen inte vara inskrivet någon port eller device i config filen
<Kimmen> kan lägga upp min konfig sen ikväll om jag minns det
<Da^Ms7> Kimmen, testat utan också
<Da^Ms7> Det märkliga är att jag får samma felmess om port även om jag kommenterar ut det :|
<Da^Ms7> Är som om lcdproc inte läser rätt config
<Coffe> smidigaste sättet att byta ut TEMPLATE mot hej i en fil ? finns på flera ställen ?
<kodein> sed?
<kodein> eller ed, t.o.m.
<phnom> sed -i 's/TEMPLATE/hej/g' $fil
<Coffe> tack Philip5
<Coffe> phnom,
<Philip5> vassego ;)
<phnom> Vassego, lärde mig det för fem minuter sen ungefär ;)
<kodein> är det inte fint när ny kunskap kommer till nytta?
<phnom> Jopp
<Coffe> sed -i == gör så man kan köra de man gör i vi
<phnom> Nä, -i gör så att den ersätter det direkt i filen, annars så skiter den ut det modifierade till stdout
<Coffe> phnom,  ja .. men försökte göra så jag minns det själv :)
<phnom> Jahaaaa
<phnom> Förlåt om jag förstörde det då, muahaaha
<Coffe> lungt.. tänkl  om jag mindes hur jag stoppade ett script om $1 var tomt.
<kodein> typ if [[! -s "$1"]]; then; echo "$1 inte satt"; fi
<Philip5> om någon brukar använda Firewall Builder (fwbuilder) så laddade jag precis upp sprillans nya version 5.0.0.3568 på min ppa med lite nytt godis
<kodein> s/]]/\ ]]/
<phnom> Hmph, får broken pipe på min ssh hela tiden...
<kodein> gaffatejp?
<phnom> Har försökt men det hjälper inte :(
<Squarism> Vad ska man skaffa för router?
<phnom> Squarism: Beror väl på vad du har för krav på den...
<Squarism> Känns som om det inte finns ngn router kung nuförtiden.. ingen WRT54GL
<Squarism> phnom, giglan, N-Wlan... gärna opensource
<Squarism> eller "öppen"
<phnom> Jag har en WNR3500L och den är riktigt bra tycker jag. Samt precis allt du just nämnde
<Squarism> det är linksys eller?
<Squarism> eller asus?
<Squarism> nej, netgear ser jag
<burrburr> I have removed the linux mint window frame in using '(any) & !class=Chromium-browser' in compizconfig settings manager. is there any way I can get the original google chrome buttons. my screen is rather small
<burrburr> oops. fel kanal. sorry
<Squarism> alla nya routers verkar lida av stabilitetsproblem
<kodein> man får köpa rejäla doningar
<kodein> extreme, cisco, juniper, ...
<phnom> Jag har inte märkt av något iaf...
<tunnblo> Finns det någon här inne som sysslar med datoranimationer?
<maxjezy> tunnblo, menar du att animera datorer?
<maxjezy> eller animera med hjälp av datorer?
<Laban> Animera datorer vore rätt fräsigt
<maxjezy> tunnblo, svar ja btw
<tunnblo> Är detta svårt att göra? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wnkxnYBFAI
<tunnblo> Jag kunde inte ens göra en box i Blender. Typ.
<tunnblo> Som inte ens rörde på sig.
<maxjezy> tunnblo, ska bara installera flash
<tunnblo> Har du inte Flash?
<maxjezy> nu har jag :)
<maxjezy> tunnblo, ja det där är ganska svårt att göra
<tunnblo> Man känner sig helt handikappad.
<maxjezy> men låten är nog svårare att göra
<tunnblo> Givetvis.
<tunnblo> Den här högkvalitativ och ett resultat av många års förfinande.
<tunnblo> s/här/är/
<maxjezy> är det säkert att det inte är du som gjort videon?
<tunnblo> Ja.
<tunnblo> I wish.
<maxjezy> känner du skaparen?
<tunnblo> I wish igen.
<tunnblo> Däremot "känner jag till" skaparen. Och han har hållit på länge.
<maxjezy> några tekniker som krävs för att genomföra ett så stort och avancerat projekt är
<maxjezy> 1. modellering
<maxjezy> 2. animation
<maxjezy> 3. riggning
<tunnblo> Det värsta är att de flesta troligen skrattar åt animationen. Fast det är asjobbigt att göra. Man undrar ju om det är lättare eller svårare att bara teckna ruta för ruta...
<maxjezy> det är lättare
<maxjezy> men jobbigare
<maxjezy> men även där krävs ju att man kan rita
<CasperN> man ritar fortfarande animationer i konceptstadiet
<tunnblo> Jo...
<CasperN> snabbskisser är ofta effektivare än simpla blockouts
<tunnblo> Och kameragrejs blir såklart enklare i datoranimering.
<tunnblo> När jag såg Toy Story 3 nyligen kändes det nästan hemskt att inte uppsupa varenda bildruta.
<tunnblo> För det är ju så sjukt detaljerat och avancerat.
<maxjezy> jag titta en film igår som va nice
<maxjezy> ska se va den heter
<maxjezy> idiots and angels
<tunnblo> Amatörer verkar nuförtiden (sedan ett antal år, faktiskt) kunna göra EXTREMT fotorealistiska stillbilder datorrenderat.
<tunnblo> Men så fort det ska röra på sig klarar ingen, ens proffs, att göra så det ser ut som en film.
<tunnblo> Om jag inte missat något.
<maxjezy> tunnblo, grejen är nog att det tar sån tid att rendera
<maxjezy> för amatörer
<tunnblo> Fast proffs?
<maxjezy> har renderfarmar stora som grisfarmar
<tunnblo> Jo... men de tycks inte göra sådant?
<maxjezy> även där är det helt onödigt
<tunnblo> Visserligen ska väl Toy Story 3 vara som de föregående filmerna som av tekniska skäl hade "tecknade figurer"-liknande människor...
<maxjezy> vill man åt realism så varför inte göra vanlig spelfilm?
<tunnblo> Ja... förstås... men som för att visa upp vad man kan tekniskt.
<maxjezy> har du sett transformers?
<tunnblo> Nej.
<maxjezy> specialeffekter har ju varit ganska verklighetstrogna bra länge
<tunnblo> Transformers (2007)?
<maxjezy> men man använder nog inte datorer för att efterlikna det som finns
<maxjezy> mer sci-fi osv.
<maxjezy> skapa miljöer som bara finns i fantasin
<tunnblo> Hade ändå varit coolt att se en teknikdemo.
<maxjezy> bilreklam tex
<tunnblo> Där en helt datoranimerad människa ser ut exakt som riktigt.
<maxjezy> oftast är bilarna datorgenererade
<maxjezy> och man tror det är real thing
<maxjezy> och det är animerat
<maxjezy> de som vill ha realism och feta animationer måste dock kunna betala för sig
<maxjezy> CasperN, har du sett idiots and angels?
<tunnblo> Ja... fast objekt och sådant verkar vara oändligt mycket enklare att göra.
<maxjezy> att modellera bilar är ganska svårt
<maxjezy> tycker jag iaf
<CasperN> nej
<maxjezy> tidskrävande
<tunnblo> "Angel is a selfish, abusive, morally bankrupt man who hangs out as his local bar, berating the other patrons. One day, Angel mysteriously wakes up with a pair of wings on his back. The wings make him do good deeds, contrary to his nature. He desperately tries to rid himself of the good wings, but eventually finds himself fighting those who view the wings as their ticket to fame and fortune."
<tunnblo> De har väl en färdig modell redan av sin bil?
<tunnblo> Kan lika gärna använda den för animationering?
<maxjezy> det är ju inte så att den bara kom till från universums mörker dock
<tunnblo> Nej, men den ska ju ändå användas för att "fotas" för stillbilder?
<tunnblo> Och de har antagligen designat den i en dator redan för produktion. Så antagligen kan de nästan bara konvertera den.
<maxjezy> priset blir nog endå ganska högt för en reklamfilm
<tunnblo> :[
<tunnblo> :/
<tunnblo> Jävla rygg att vara totalt mörbultad.
<tunnblo> Man vaknar upp som en jävla åldring.
<tunnblo> Kan inte röra sig.
<tunnblo> Fast man inte ens gjort något förutom att suttit vid en pinnstol framför datorn i X månader.
<tunnblo> Snacka om bräcklig den mänskliga ryggen är.
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<Da^Ms7> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=215&t=54519&p=441200#p441200
<edion> jag behöver någon som är en gud på hur fan man får ut lud via hdmi  när alsamixer säger 00 på det kortet
<edion> ingen vaken här :(
<maxjezy> när man googlar bilder på namn
<maxjezy> så får man upp massa halvnaket på tjejers namn
<maxjezy> men på killars är det mer sällsynt
<maxjezy> how come?
<maxjezy> fråga numero 2
<maxjezy> http://cdnstatic.expressen.se/polopoly/bilder/2007/10/15/1.882642TS1297934417993_defaultImage.jpg
<maxjezy> är det ett montage tror ni?
<maxjezy> och som svar på alla funderingar angående mig.
<maxjezy> ja jag har tråkigt.
<DanielHolm> jag skulle vilja packa upp en fil efter att den har laddats ned, men med ett enda kommando. brukar köra. wget http://paket och sen tar -xvf paket. detta måaste ju gå?
<Mandrew> hej medborgare
<Numn> är gigilo nåt att ha?
<Numn> Gigolo
<Mandrew> ja det tror jag
<Mandrew> hur tänker du?
<Numn> idk, försöker ta bort onödiga. som jag tycker är :)
<maxjezy> sitter här och läser lite kommentarer angående en samsung galaxy  telefon
<maxjezy> det skrivs att den bara spelar wav i musikspelaren
<maxjezy> kan man ladda ner mp3spelare till android?
<Numn> testa googla :)
<x_link> maxjezy: Vad menar du?
<x_link> Du kan ju bara lägga in låtarna på din Android och spela upp med befintlig spelare som medföljer.
<maxjezy> den ska visst inte spela säger en kommentator
<Mandrew> Numn, sorry sitter o läser på om thunar vs pcmanfm och glömde bort att jag pratade här oxå :D
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<coobra> x_link: vids or you liar
<realubot> maxjezy: Klart det finns mp3-players till Android.
<realubot> Upp och hoppa kanalen!
<Kurdistan> :) folk sover
<Numn> ner och hoppa i sängen kanalen!
<Numn> realubot, hello :D
<joru> vilket ös =)
<joru> en dag till lill-lördag...
<Numn> hehe, gigolo elr FileZilla?
<Numn> vad tycker ni är ett bra ftp program
<joru> jag har mest pillat med filezilla själv
<joru> så för mig har det funkat bra
<amelia> woho! så var man hemma i civilisationen igen!
<maxjezy> jag hittade precis youtuberepeat.com
<maxjezy> nu är helgen räddad
<amelia> Numn: jag gillar lftp men det är cli.
<maxjezy> jag kör lubuntu nu och är ganska nöjd
<maxjezy> nätet blev dubbelt så snabbt trådlöst
<maxjezy> så slipper man dom där onödiga officeprogrammen
<Numn> jag hoppades jag inte gjorde ett misstag och tog installerade xfce.. tyckte att datorn gick ultrasnabbt när jag körde lubuntu tidigare :S
<Numn> konstigt
<Numn> kanske borde byta ;)
<maxjezy> mint och lubuntu är nog mina favoriter
<maxjezy> ubuntu hade varit en favorit om det inte strulade med nätet
<Numn> maxjezy, jag gillar xfce meny.. men gillar hur snabb lubuntu är.. så svårt.. xD
<maxjezy> Numn, skiljer det sig så märkvärt?
<maxjezy> båda är ju lättviktare
<Numn> vet inte, men tidigare när jag körde så gick lubuntu riktigt snabbare än xfce vet inte nog vad det beror på :S
<Numn> få köra det imorrn.. grejern jag vill är att datorn ska vara snabb och smidig :O
<realubot> Nemi|: Hej hej. :)
<realubot> Nemi|: Äsch. :(
<realubot> Num stack.
#ubuntu-se 2011-08-03
<realubot> maxjezy: Fungerar nätet bra i Lubuntu 11.04 men inte i Ubuntu 11.04?
<einand> Bluetooth: http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/4e3893d4efdda_IMG_20110803_021324.jpg
<realubot> Finns det något bra sätt att felsöka ett moderkort på?
<K350> realubot: Gjort en livecd på usb någong gång?
<realubot> K350: Vad menar du med det?
<realubot> K350: Skapat ett bootbart USB-minne?
<realubot> K350: Eller installera på ett USB minne istället för en hdd?
<K350> realubot: Jag bjorde en licecd som jag installerade på en usb-sticka. Verkar ha gått bra. Men min kubuntu 11.04 har problem med usb. Den kopplar ifrån hela tiden
<realubot> K350: Vad försöker du göra då?
<K350> realubot: flytta filer till/från usb-stickan..
<realubot> K350: Vad menar du med att du "gjorde en livecd som jag installerade på en usb-sticka"? Har du skapat ett bootbart USB-minne med Unetbootin eller med Ubuntus program för att skapa bootbara USB-minnen?
<K350> realubot: Då gör anslutningen till stickan ner heal tiden..det är liksom inte riktigt tätt
<realubot> K350: Har du testat olika USB-portar på datorn?
<K350> realubot: Ja , två. De fungerade fin fint innan jag uppgraderade till 11.04
<K350> Men på min laptop där jag också har 11.04 fungerar allt jättebra
<realubot> Mm, kanske är något med 11.04 och ditt moderkort?
<realubot> Har du installerat Kubuntu 11.04 från USB-minnet eller vad har "livecd" på USB:t med saken att göra?
<K350> realubot:Livecdn på USB pinnen har inte med saken att göra. Nej, min 11.04 är en upgradering från 10.10 som är en reguljär installation på hårdisken.
<realubot> K350: Varför frågade du om jag hade gjort lived på USB-minne då?
<K350> realubot: Det var bara en annan fråga. Inte relaterat till mitt problem med usb :-)
<realubot> K350: Ok.
<realubot> K350: Då så.
<realubot> K350: Så vad händer? Du stoppar i minnet, du börjat föra över filer och minnet avmonteras automatiskt efter ett tag?
<realubot> Vad händer om du inte för över filer till minnet utan bara låter det sitta i? Avmonteras det då också?
<K350> realubot: minnet mountas lite segt och efter "eget behag" ibland mountas den ibland inte. Väl mountad så avmounteras den efter ett tag
<K350> realubot: Jag har ställt in i inställningarna att alltid automounta alla flyttbara enheter.
<realubot> K350: Mm. Och exakt samma minne fungerar utan problem på din andra dator?
<realubot> K350: Det låter ju som om kontakten bryts?
<realubot> K350: Har du kollat vad loggarna säger när minnet avmonteras?
<K350> realubot: Ja samma minne-n fungerar felfritt på en annan maskin som kör samma OS
<K350> realubot: Det fungerade fint innan uppgradering. Jag tror inte att det blivit något "mekaniskt" fel på själva maksinen efter uppgraderingen
<K350> realubot: Nä, hur kollar ja gloggarna - var - vilka/vilken log - vad ska jag leta efter?
<realubot> K350: Titta i: tail -50 /var/log/messages
<realubot> Du får kolla i loggen precis efter att minnet har avmonterats.
<realubot> Du kanske ser ett meddelande där när minnet "hoppar ur".
<realubot> Jag vet inte hur du ska lösa det. Det kanske är någon bugg i 11.04 så om det fungerade innan uppgraderingen eller också så blev det något fel när du uppgraderade.
<K350> Tror inte på bugg eftersom den andra datorn kör 11.04 och har inte detta problem
<K350> ja, troligare att något gick tokigt under upgraderingen av just den här maskinen
<einand> K350: inget säger förstås att det inte blev mekaniskt fel efter updateringen, då du stoppa i minnet
<realubot> Sova nu. Natti.
<K350> reuteras: ok..catch u later:-)
<haffe> Hallå.
<kodein> hej haffe
<madbear> 7 am waking up in the morning
<madbear> gotta be fresh?
<phnom> madbear: Nu är du väl lite tidigt ute?
<haffe> Så insiktsfull analys den här låttexten bjuder på.
<madbear> hehehe
<kodein> front seat iraq and backseat afghanistan?
<haffe> 'Det är bättre vara vacker än vara klok, är du vacker så kan du vara en idiot'.
<kodein> peace is impossible, no matter what it seems, someone's killing someone, even in your dreams
<haffe> 'We haven't seen the light in uncountable days, the only light we've seen is the fire of burnt bodies. Our skin stained black by dust and by coal'.
<phnom> STOP! Hammer time.
<Da^Ms7> Kimmen, kör du någon egenskapad klient i LCDproc eller standardklienten?
<Kimmen> Da^Ms7: jag kör XBMC som är sin egen klient, annars har jag bara testat standardklienten
<Da^Ms7> Kimmen, ok
<Da^Ms7> Tänkte försöka mig på att skapa en egen oO
<Da^Ms7> Min lilla kompis http://www.flickr.com/photos/eyesx/6004355355/in/photostream
<Kimmen> nice
<Da^Ms7> Fel tid på året att sitta i ett rum med 3st datorer :P
<Kimmen> hehe, man ska ha en bärbar som mest den här årstiden
<haffe> Eller en riktigt stor fläkt.
<Da^Ms7> Har en riktigt stor fläkt i taket tack och lov ;)
<raztafari> god morgon
<madbear> eller så har man sommarlov som .. vart fan är den där killen nudå
<madbear> och inga namn, men han är väl på kollo idag
<madbear> istället för att trolla här
<madbear> realubot heter han ja! :P
<Da^Ms7> Om jag valt att kryptera mappar under /home/ kan jag göra undantag för krypteringen i specifika undermappar då?
<Coffe> ping6 2001:9b0:112:1002:1001:1001:1001:1002 någon tack :)
<Kimmen> network is unreachable
<Kimmen> tror dock det är lite problem med ipv6 på min burk =P
<Coffe> någon med ipv6. som har tid några min att hjälpa mig testa en sak ?
<Kimmen> testat test-ipv6.com?
<Kimmen> http://www.subnetonline.com/pages/ipv6-network-tools/online-ipv6-ping.php
<Coffe> ja, men jag tror inte dom har lust att lägga en ipv6 adress i hosts filen å testa besöka våran webplats så jag ser om de går
<Kimmen> funkar bra att pinga från senaste jag länkade till
<Coffe> Tack, slarvat bort den sidan.
<Kimmen> np
<Coffe> sätter upp ny lastbalanserare  för ipv6.
<Kimmen> aha
<Coffe> lastB inte ping :P
<Coffe> BTW hur tusan vet man om man surfar FB  ipv6 eller ipv4 ?
<kodein> jag har ett plugin till fajerfocks som berättar om jag är inne på en ipv6-adress eller en ipv4.
<andol> Tittat efter med netstat, tcpdump eller så?
<Coffe> okay vad för plugin ?
<kodein> showip heter det visst
<Coffe> kodein,  lust att testa en sak åt mig  ?
<kodein> beror på, vad?
<Coffe> dunka in en rad i hosts . å kolla om du kan surfa på den adressen sen
<kodein> nä, vill inte peta i min hosts
<Coffe> ok
<Coffe> http://2001:9b0:112:1002:1001:1001:1001:1002.
<Coffe> oj en . i slutet där
<kodein> du vill göra http://[2001:9b0:112:1002:1001:1001:1001:1002] snarare.
<kodein> annars tolkar den : som att du vill ange portnummer
<Coffe> såg ett fel i FW, ändrat nu.
<Coffe> ok, tack
<Coffe> kodein, kan du testa göra en reload ? så jag ser om de kommer genom FW nu
<Coffe> tack :)
<kodein> page blocked
<Coffe> ja, du måste komma in via namn .. därför
<Coffe> kodein,  de jag tänkte var  alatest.se 2001:9b0:112:1002:1001:1001:1001:1002 i hosts . å sedan testa gå in på alatest.se
<kodein> ahau
<yeager> oneiric funkar riktigt bra faktiskt.. till och med unity-2d
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/varldens-storsta-hackerattack-upptackt_6366254.svd
<yeager> "Buggen har sedan dess legat och samlat på sig hemlig information utan att bli upptäckt"
<yeager> hehe
<lothlorien> hejsan någon vaken ?
<lothlorien> ingen vaken här?
<julle_> jo då
<lothlorien> vet du hur man ska göra för att få till ljud ut via hdmi i ubuntu 11.04
<julle_> lothlorien: oj tyvärr inte. jdå jag aldrig testat det
<lothlorien> fan va synd  håller verkligen på att slita mitt hår med detta
<Kimmen> lothlorien: använd alsamixer och se till att kanalen inte är mutead först
<Kimmen> förutsatt att "ljudkortet" känns igen
<lothlorien> har gjort det och det är inte det som är problemet tyvärr  som jag verkar förstå att dom flesta har
<Kimmen> vad har du för kort?
<lothlorien> Kimmen:  kan du kika på mitt inlägg på forumet och se om du blir nå klokare där ligger det en bild från alsa samt lite data från aplay -l
<Kimmen> kan kika
<lothlorien> hdmi ljud från asrock ion 3d  heter tråden  och ligger under ljud
<lothlorien> kör mitt andra nick där så  du inte blir förvirrad om det inte stämmer
<tunnblo> "Med Thinkpad X1 slår Lenovo hål på myten om deras businessbärbara som bra men tråkiga. Det här är både bra och riktigt elegant."
<tunnblo> "businessbärbara" <--
<Kimmen> hittar inte åt den tråden, länka om du har
<tunnblo> Tråd?
<tunnblo> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.394315/lenovo-thinkpad-x1-slimmad-barbar-med-eleganta-former
<Kimmen> lothlorien =P
<lothlorien> Kimmen:  ?
<Kimmen> lothlorien: hittar inte åt den tråden, länka om du har
<lothlorien> http://ubuntu.se/showthread.php/17869-hdmi-ljud-från-asrock-ion-3d
<Kimmen> testa: "speaker-test -D plughw:1,7 -c2"
<Kimmen> se om du får testljud då
<lothlorien> ok
<phnom> lothlorien: Jag var tvungen att köra det Kimmen föreslog på alla kanaler tills jag gissade rätt för att få ut ljud ur min hdmi. Fast jag har inte ion.
<lothlorien> ska testa nu och hoppas på det bästa
<Kimmen> jag har inget konto på forumet så jag kunde inte kolla hur det ser ut i alsamixer tyvärr
<lothlorien> Kimmen:  jag slänger upp den bilden på min server så ska du få adressen
<Kimmen> ok
<lothlorien> Kimmen:  får ljud vf hf   med ditt kommando
<Kimmen> kanon, behöver du få ljud från något annat än hdmi?/när vill du ha ljud via hdmi?
<lothlorien> Kimmen:  nä det e bara hdmi
<Kimmen> ok gör då så här: skapa en fil som heter asound.conf i mappen /etc/ (/etc/asound.conf)
<lothlorien> Kimmen:   http://edion.se/orre/alsamixer.png
<Kimmen> mm det ser bra ut
<Kimmen> i filen asound.conf ska du sen lägga in: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/657937/
<Kimmen> efter en reboot eller omstart av alsa så borde det funka
<Kimmen> tror jag
<Kimmen> eller kan du ha: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/657938/ i din asound.conf
<lothlorien> hur startar jag om alsa?
<tunnblo> lothlorien: Säg inte att du är "ett litet djur" på IDG?
<lothlorien> ?
<Kimmen> sudo alsa force-reload
<Kimmen> ska åka hemåt nu, ljudkortet funkar då som det ska för dig, gäller bara att få alsa att välja rätt kort att spela upp via. Som default väljer alsa kort nr 0, hdmi för dig är kort nr 1
<lothlorien> ok  tack Kimmen   du hjälpte mig sjukt mycket    hare bra
<tunnblo> Har du äntligen uppgraderat till Sound Blaster 16?
<kodein> GUS >> SB16
<haffe> Jag tror han tog steget fullt ut.
<haffe> GUS >> AWE32
<Coffe> försöker anv wireshark . för att se vad min dhcp client skickar för data.., någon som har några bra tips ?
<kodein> titta efter UDP?
<julle_> Någon som vet vad det kan vara för hårdvarufel på en bärbar dator, när den startar men under tiden den ska boota upp totalt fryser allt, under uppstarten, händer samma i windows som i ubuntu. Man kommer alltså inte ens in i operativsystemet innan den fryser!?
<tunnblo> Hmm. Tror ni att det kan vara skadligt att äta Dextrosol som godis?
<tunnblo> Alltså "Dextro Energy"... tror de bytte namn någon gång.
<Mandrew> vet i fan
<Mandrew> det ska ju "bara" vara druvsocker som jag kommer ihåg det
<kodein> du bör nog vara lite försiktig
<kodein> det är ju helt okej att äta lite sånt om man har lågt blodsocker
<kodein> men att äta som godis låter nog lite dumt, man blir ju inte direkt rolig av en blodsockerkrasch
<Mandrew> hehe man bör vara försiktig med allt om inte kan räknas som hälsosam konsumtion
<tunnblo> Jag typ... känner som att det är "lite nyttigare" än vanligt godis.
<tunnblo> Känns inte som frätande socker för tänderna. :P
<tunnblo> Fast känns dumt att tugga dem nära "läggdags".
<tunnblo> Inte för att jag tycks känns mig så mycket piggare alls av dem.
<Mandrew> tunnblo, du får inte problem med kistan när du äter mkt?
<tunnblo> Pja... vet inte riktigt. Man äter så mycket annat "olämpligt"...
<Mandrew> så du är konstant kass i kistan? ;)
<tunnblo> Ett-tre paket Dextro Energy på en dag... men naturligtvis inte varje dag. Men det händer.
<tunnblo> Mandrew: Mer eller mindre.
<Mandrew> hahaha
<Mandrew> en annan sitter o äter godis och dricker öl, så jag vet inte om jag är så mkt mer hälsosam :P
<kodein> öl är bröd, så det är nyttigt
<Mandrew> lol
<tunnblo> Öl = bröd? :S
<phnom> Öl innehåller ju en massa b-vitaminer, så man blir intelligent också.
<tunnblo> Är öl eller Coca-Cola värre?
<tunnblo> Öl innehåller väl sjukt mycket socker?
<Mandrew> dricker mörkt öl så det borde vara ännu nyttigare
<tunnblo> Mörk öl = grovt bröd?
<Mandrew> så va min tanke
<kodein> punköl gör din middag lat, ty öl är bröd och bröd är mat
<tunnblo> Ett sexpack ringmunkar och Coca-Cola om da'n, håller doktorn på sta'n.
<kodein> ser man till ingredienserna är öl mer eller mindre bara flytande bröd
<kodein> vatten, jäst, spannmål
<Mandrew> det kan jag hålla med om kodein
<Mandrew> fast det är roligt bröd
<tunnblo> Fast doktorerna nuförtiden skiter i sina patienter hälsa. Annat var det på 40-talet då de bokstavligen följde upp folks leverne på fritiden.
<Mandrew> nästan lika bra som muffina dom har i holland
<haffe> tunnblo: Jag tror att det har att göra med att man håller hårdare på rätten till integritet nuförtiden.
<kodein> holländsk föda? då tänker jag på Duvel
<cahoot> belgiskt?
<kodein> som ju iofs är belgiskt, ja
<kodein> men namnet är ju uppenbart holländskt
<tunnblo> haffe: Doktorn i 91:an är dock alltjämt som en hök på major Morgonkröök.
<haffe> tunnblo: Jag har inte läst 91:an.
<haffe> Det är inte min typ av humor.
<tunnblo> Aldrig?!
<tunnblo> Nej, humorn läser man inte 91:an för...
<cahoot> plattyskt? inte franskt?
<haffe> Jag har väl läst ett exemplar.
<tunnblo> Man läser 91:an för att man alltid läst den.
<tunnblo> Bara därför. :P
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> DÃ¥ vet jag.
<tunnblo> Mysig liten fantasivärld.
<Da^Ms7> Vad blir motsvarigheten till "mount --bind /home/user/public_html/ /var/www/" i fstab?
<spacebug->                      /olddir /newdir none bind
<spacebug-> man mount
<lothlorien> varf rö ska det alltid krånga i nästa seg när det första e löst
<tunnblo> fstab låter våldsamt.
<tunnblo> fdisk skrev jag alltid fel som fisk
<spacebug-> ;)
<Da^Ms7> spacebug-, ah tack, var kanske en "none" jag missat. Ville inte mounta innan vid boot
<tunnblo> Montera vid uppstart heter det.
 * tunnblo smiskar Da^Ms7 hårt på fingrarna med en linjal.
 * Da^Ms7 slaps tunnblo around a bit with a large trout
<tunnblo> Har inte sett det på 10 år...
<tunnblo> Hmm.
<tunnblo> Fanns det alltså bandinspelare utan "raderhuvud" som inte kunde radera/spela över? :S
<lothlorien> nån här som kör xbmc och vet hur fanken man får till ljudet
<tunnblo> XBMC är ju stenålder?
<lothlorien> trots det är det många som verkar köra det
<tunnblo> Ja, det finns många knäppbollar.
<lothlorien> vad ska man köra istället då?
<tunnblo> VLC eller något skit.
<cahoot> uttömmande analys
<lothlorien> ok
<Coffe> xbmc 4 live <3
<lothlorien> men om man nu kör xbmc  hur fanken får man ut ljudet via hdmi  tro?
<Coffe> lothlorien,  du måste då välja rätt output.. men jag har aldrig testat med hdmi
<tunnblo> Trodde du menade på Xbox.
<lothlorien> Coffe:  har testat alla som finns tycker jag  måste man start om xbmc efter varje gång man byter output
<Coffe> på xbox höger tummknapp uppåt
<Coffe> lothlorien,  har du fått det att fungerar utan xbmc då ?
<Coffe> så de ens fungerar i systemet ?
<lothlorien> det e inte xbox
<lothlorien> Coffe:  funkar i ubuntu
<tunnblo> Öböntö.
<Coffe> lothlorien,  ok . har inte läst något om hdmi stödet faktiskt ..
<Coffe> när/ om jag får mitt nya gfx att fungera. så kan jag ju då testa.
<lothlorien> Coffe:  men om man har en film igång i xbmc och byter källa borde inte ludet komma när man hittat rätt eller ?
<Coffe> lothlorien,  tycker jag .. men ingen aning ..
<lothlorien> Coffe:  ok  då tycker vi lika
<cahoot> lothlorien, vad säger: aplay -l om vilka outputs du har att välja?
<lothlorien> ska kika vad det stog
<lothlorien> var ska jag paesta resultatet
<lothlorien> http://paste.ubuntu.com/657996/ här är det resultatet men som sagt ljudet fungerar i systemet
<Coffe> Dagens routing fråga :)  idag har jag ett /48 nät .. jag kan ju då i min router sätta att ska man komma åt vissa nät. så ska man gå via en annan router.. men ! hur kan man få den "routen" att sprida sig ? så inte all trafik går via min router först utan tar den kortaste vägen ?
<cahoot> lothlorien, det här är taget ur ubuntu's howto: Go to XBMC Audio output settings and choose custom for the Audio output device. Set it to: plughw:0,3 Do the same thing for Passthrough output device.That's it, you should have sound over HDMI!
<lothlorien> kan det vara ice958 i mitt fall ?
<cahoot> plugwh:0,3 verkar ju vara ett de 4 alternativ du har
<lothlorien> ser det nu sorry
<cahoot> iec958 är väl diigtalt output av/på?
<cahoot> plughw:0,3
<lothlorien> ska starta om xbmc och testa
<lothlorien> fungerar dåligt
<lothlorien> körde plughw 1,7 i systemet och det fungerade men kör man det i xbmc så fungerar det inte
<cahoot> 1,7? inte 0,7?
<lothlorien> nix 1,7
<cahoot> det skulle ju motsvara card1
<lothlorien> mend et står abra failed to initilate audio device
<cahoot> och din paste visade ju bara card0
<lothlorien> precis
<lothlorien> ska testa med 0,7
<lothlorien> samma fel då
<cahoot> samma m 8 o 9?
<lothlorien> yes
<cahoot> lothlorien, speaker-test -t wav -c2 -Dplughw:3 (7,8,9) inget napp?
<cahoot> plughw:0,3
<lothlorien> ska testa
<Mandrew> hur skriver jag för att döda en app?
<cahoot> pgrep <app>
<Coffe> en X app eller en annan  ?
<Mandrew> x
<cahoot> pkill <app>
<Mandrew> tint2
<Coffe> xkill ger dig en killer muspekaer
<Coffe> muspekare even
<Mandrew> så det är inte kill all........
<Coffe> finns flera alternativ
<Mandrew> men det ni gav tog livet av den ;)
<Coffe> ja å nu har man jobbat klart för idag , Ciao
<lothlorien> cahoot:  den säger att filen inte finns men det borde den väl göra
<cahoot> jag  rättade ett skrivfel plughw:0,3
<lothlorien> jo men tror det e wav den hakar upp sig på
<cahoot> nej - vad skrev du
<cahoot>  speaker-test -t wav -c2 -Dplughw:0,3
<lothlorien> speaker precis
<lothlorien> det e kanske inte så bra
<spacebug-> lothlorien: på min eeebox fick jag lägga till/ändra detta i min /etc/pulse/default.pa     http://pastebin.com/WvRV8jb0  sen funakde hmdi-ljud i xbmx (och hela systemet).
<lothlorien> den filen var stor
<spacebug-> jag har bara lagt till de raderna längst ner
<spacebug-> dock beror det ju på hårdvaran vilket device det är osv
<lothlorien> fan vad svårt det vart nu
<spacebug-> problemet är om jag fattat det rätt att pulse inte vet vilken device den ska använda då systemet säger sig ha flera
<lothlorien> hatar att editera saker jag inte vet vad det är
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> har precis installerat ubuntu 11.04
<Peyam> på min hp mini 2133
<Peyam> men det ser inte ut som på bilderna jag såg på ubuntu11.04
<Peyam> och jag problem med wireless connection
<Peyam> går inte att hita ngn wireless
<Peyam> sover alla
<Peyam> ?
<Markslap> Hur ser det inte likadant ut? :P
<Peyam> asså den högra vodräta menyn finns ju inte
<Peyam> det ser ut som 10. versionen
<spacebug-> lothlorien: sen i XBMC har jag ljudutgång 'Analog' och ljudenhet 'Standard'
<Markslap> Jaha, inte rätt grafikdrivrutiner.
<Peyam> ja men va fan
<Peyam> va gör man då
<Markslap> Du ska ha fått upp en ruta om att installera drivrutiner för det.
<Peyam> ja men jag läste inte noga
<Peyam> va gör jag? e ganska ny
<Peyam> blev så kåt när jag såg bilderna
<lothlorien> spacebug-:  men du kör via hdmi ändå ?
<phnom> Peyam: System -> Administration -> Additional drivers
<Peyam> Markslap:  det står att inga derivitur används
<Peyam> det e bara blank
<spacebug-> lothlorien: ja
<lothlorien> hmm   verkar svårt
<spacebug-> lothlorien: vad är det för dator du grejar med?
<lothlorien> en asrock ion 3d
<phnom> Nån här med hybridgrafik som lyckats stänga av den? Hittar inte switcheroo i /sys/kernel/debug =/
<spacebug-> lothlorien: http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=93129
<spacebug-> lothlorien: kolla oxå så det inte är muteat http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=91828
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> det funkar inte
<tunnblo> Fett störigt att stoljäveln rullar bakåt.
<tunnblo> Borde inte alla kontorsstolar ha ett lås?
<tunnblo> SÃ¥ di icke rullar?
<phnom> tunnblo: Hugg av hjulen.
<tunnblo> Mje... då rullar den ju inte överhuvudtaget.
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> det ser inte ut som på ubuntu 11.04
<Peyam> jag har inga derivitur activerade förutom wireless
<Peyam> vad gör jag
<lothlorien> spacebug-:  intressanta trådar ska ta mig igenom dom snart
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> javla linux
<Peyam> allt stanar p[ datorn efter 3 minuter
<lothlorien> får inte till det ändå någon annan som hr förslag på hur man frå hdmi ljud i xbmc
<Peyam> f stannar alltid
<Peyam> vf
<Peyam> nu e jag inne med live cd
<Peyam> kan ngn s'ga va jag ska g;ra
<Peyam> snella
<Peyam> hjelp ngn
<itmannen> test
<Philip5> funka
<coobra> hest
<Philip5> fest
<tunnblo> Jääääääävla ryyyyyyyyyyyyyyygg...
<Philip5> sudo aptitude purge ryggont
<coobra> haha
<madbear> the following packages will be REMOVED: sPINE, make-sex, cron-pee, cron-poop
<itmannen> Är lernid på gång att starta ?
<Christoffer> itmannen jo
<Christoffer> har du installerat Lernid
<itmannen> Självklart. Den är igång
<tunnblo> Väldigt mycket flumm ni håller på med.
<itmannen> Och jag startade enligt anvisning via terminalen den enligt anv
<Christoffer> hmm för du har inte hamnat i rätt chat kanal
<itmannen> ILernid ?
<Christoffer> mmm precis
<Christoffer> hur många står det att det är i "chatroom" för dig i lernid?
<itmannen> Jag startade enlig länken du gett. Det står 72 dt
<Christoffer> jag tror du har hamnat i #ubuntu-classroom-chat som är default
<Christoffer> såg du mitt priv message?
<fqva_> finns det någon som är duktig på ljud via hdmi?
<fqva_> kör 11.04
<haffe> Denon?
<itmannen> Japp. men enligt länken som Peetra skicka så skulle man komma till rätt kanal via terminalen
<Christoffer> itmannen När du startar Lernid vad får du välja på för "Event"?
<Christoffer> i första pop-uppen
<Christoffer> det bör vara "Ubuntu-se Medlemsmöten"
<itmannen> Inga val alls
<itmannen> Och längst upp så står det Classroom-Ubuntu Wiki
<fqva_> jag skulle bli helt galet tacksam och skänka hela min kapsylsamling om någon kunde hjälpa mig
<itmannen> Vid anslutning så stpr det medlemsmöte. men jag hamnar tydligen ändå fel
<Christoffer> itmannen Vilken version av ubuntu kör du?
<itmannen> Jag kör 11.04
<Christoffer> ok, borde fungera
<itmannen> Japp Lernid är uppe snyggt och fint. men tydligen fel ställe :)
<Christoffer> mmm det var irriterande
<Christoffer> om du går till "Session" vad ser du då för hemsida?
<itmannen> Hm. Det finns inget som heter session
<Christoffer> Session / Schedule / Terminal är de tabbar du kan välja på uppe till vänster
<Christoffer> under menyraden
<itmannen> Jo nu ser jag. UbuntuCloudDays
<itmannen> Är det bara jag som har problem
<Christoffer> itmannen mjo, verkar som det just nu
<Christoffer> jag funderar....testat att byta namn till någon galen tecken kombination så som a4h9hgsdfghu
<Christoffer> se om du kommer online då
<Christoffer> eller heter du itmannen_online via lernid?
<itmannen> Rätt så
<Christoffer> itmannen hoppa in i #ubuntu-se-test-chat så kan du iaf hänga med i vårat chatrum
<itmannen> Ok
<fqva_> Har en asrock htpc, är trött på stummfilm
<fqva_> säkert att ingen kan eller vet något som kan hjälpa?
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
<rolfblidborg> Oi!
<rolfblidborg> Long time no see!
<larsemil> har roat mig med att sätta upp nagios på kvällen här. oh the headaches innan man förstår hur det hänger ihop
<tunnblo> Nachos.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: OI!
<ulsak_> join #ubuntu-se-classroom
<K350> Vad behöver jag - minimum - för att kunna köra en KDE applikation i Ubuntu  som ju har GNOME?
<spacebug-> K350: vet inte, men drar du inte programmet så kommer det ju installera alla kde-paket som behövs automagiskt
<K350> speakman: äsch, grejjen är bara den att jag inte kan zooma i gnome-terminalen..så tänkte prova ngt annat
<K350> Men om någon vet hru man zoomar in/ut i gnome-terminalen?
<tunnblo> Ctrl + skrollhjul?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Hallå roffe!
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Hur är läget?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Hallå där eller!
<rolfblidborg> Jora, fifan, det är mysQ
<rolfblidborg> !
<rolfblidborg> Själv
<rolfblidborg> ?
<rolfblidborg> Fan, jag kan inte skriva :(
<realubot> Det är helt ok. Jag kom just in från en långpromenad.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Mysigt där också alltså? =)
<realubot> Mm, typ. :)
<K350> va f-n..går ju inte att zomma in/ut i gnome-terminalen
<spacebug-> det går ju visst att zooma i gnome-terminalen
<tunnblo> Gnöm.
<Philip5> kdeeee
<tunnblo> KÃ¥dis.
<haffe> Mjau^2^3
<larsemil> vad heter det där layoutprogrammet som finns till ubuntu. inte scribus... fan jag glömmer det alltid
<realubot> larsemil: InkScape?
<larsemil> nej
<realubot> larsemil: Scribus heter motsvarigheten till inDesign?
<larsemil> det är inte inkscape och inte scribus och inte indesign jag är ute efter. det är ett annat som jag använt mycket förut
<realubot> Bluefish?
<larsemil> aja jag kan köra scribus nu. det funkar nog
<larsemil> tack ändå
<larsemil> någon som har en kul nagiosplugin som man inte vill missa?
<realubot> larsemil: LyX?
<realubot> larsemil: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_desktop_publishing_software
<realubot> Passepartout?
<realubot> itmannen: Vad var det för snack om lernid?
<realubot> I forumet?
<itmannen> jag det är ett nytt sätt att ha online möten på
<Philip5> har fakiskt inte förstått förträffligheten med lernid mot vanlig irc och och webläsare
<CasperN> personligen tycker jag lernid är riktigt dåligt
<itmannen> Man behöver då inte ha en IRC-klient igång
<CasperN> lernid baseras ju på irc
<Philip5> nej men lernid är ju typ som en irc-klient
<CasperN> och man kan lika gärna köra det i sin vanliga ircklient
<itmannen> Men har ni testat Lernid då ?
<Philip5> jag har provat det
<Philip5> det är ju typ en chatt med ett extra fönster för punkter  eller annat
<itmannen> Ok. men det lär utvecklas eftersom
<CasperN> jag har också provat, men av andra system jag använt så föredrar jag när man har skärmdelning och microfon
<Hoxx> irssi! ;)
<itmannen> Nja. Vid ett medlemsmöte så kanske det kan bli lite rörigt med mic
<itmannen> Varför ska man ha skärmdelning vid ett medlemsmöte ?
<CasperN> de system jag varit med och använt så har en som håller i lektionen haft möjlighet att slå på och av micar när någon ställer en fråga i textchat
<CasperN> så man ställer fråga, och får ordet
<itmannen> Ok. ja det kanske kan funka det också
<CasperN> han som håller i lektionen har haft skärmdelning, men även en medhjälpare har haft möjlighet att styra visningarna
<CasperN> något kommersiellt system, vet inte vad det heter, men man laddade ned ett litet program som var direktlänkat till just den session man skulle vara med på
<CasperN> funkade väldigt bra iaf
<CasperN> kan ha varit denna http://www.gotomeeting.com/fec/
<itmannen> irssi!. vad är det för något ?
<coobra> bästa skiten ere
<CasperN> irc program i terminalen
<Peyam> hej
<maxjezy> Philip5, hallå i stugan!
<Peyam> Jag instalerade om ubuntu och  nu harjag fått et nytt problem. Softwaremanager har ingen connection och Update manager fungerar inte
<maxjezy> har du tips på andoid-appar?
<Peyam> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/se.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages, E:Paketlistan eller statusfilen kunde inte tolkas eller öppnas.'
<maxjezy> Peyam, http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=233&t=53588
<Mandrew> någon som har klämt lite på Tint2?
<Numn> vad är det som gör att lubuntu är snabbare eller vad man ska säga?
<Mandrew> Numn, den använder en miljö som inte använder så mkt resurser
<Numn> vad betyder det? är det appsen elr vad?
<Mandrew> det är rätt mkt som binder ihop det du ser på datorn
<Mandrew> dels "programen" men oxå miljön
<Numn> jag vill veta så jag kan bestämma för en jag gillar mkt :)
<Mandrew> vad är det du vill bestämma dig över?
<Numn> Vilken jag ska använda mig av. Xubuntu Lubuntu osv..
<Mandrew> det kommer inte att skilja sig så mkt i utseende, så jag är inte riktigt med på vad du menar
<Mandrew> så här ser mitt skrivbord ut just nu http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-08032011-105937pm.php
<Numn> nej, det inte utseendet, jag menar ifall lubuntu mer minnesnål än Xubuntu och alla sorts skillnader?
<Mandrew> har du slö hårdvara så att du behöver ett lätt OS?
<Numn> jag vet inte ifall jag har slö hårdvara..
<Mandrew> låga specs typ
<Numn> jag vill veta ungefär hur det ligger till bland Xubuntu och Lubuntu
<Mandrew> lubuntu kräver mindre än xubuntu
<Numn> för att?
<Numn> :)
<Mandrew> men openbox kräver mindre än lxde
<Mandrew> dom använder komponänter för att bygga upp OSet som är mer resurssnåla
<Numn> grejern är jag syftar på ifall det har med mina apps eller appsen jag får med.. eller kommer använda?
<Numn> ifall lubuntu är snabbare än Xubuntu utan apps igång så är det ok med mig
<Mandrew> jag har inga benchmark siffror på dom olika komponenterna, så det är svårt att säga med hundra % vad som drar vad
<Mandrew> så du är ute efter ett OS som drar så pass lite som möjligt?
<CasperN> sålänge du har hårddisk så kan du ju installera flera olika skrivbordsmiljöer och prova
<Mandrew> och är blixtrande snabbt?
<CasperN> behöver ju inte en ny dist för det
<Mandrew> +!
<Mandrew> +1
<Numn> hehe okej, ungefär. :p men inte så överdrivet.. men då är lubuntu ett bra val vA?
<Mandrew> visst, om det är vad du är ute efter
<CasperN> om du gillar LXDE så
<Kurdistan> Numn: ja, lubuntu är snabbare än xubuntu.
<CasperN> personlig smaksak
<Kurdistan> tar dessutom mindre ram
<Kurdistan> lubuntu är nog den snabbaste disten av de erkända inom ubuntu-familjen. lubuntu kommer nog bli erkänd snart.
<CasperN> verkar så iaf
<Numn> erkänd?
<CasperN> som har något av en officiell status av Canonical
<Numn> oki :D
<Numn> då ska jag byta om en stund :)
<CasperN> finns ju 15åringar som skapar nya ubuntu distar varje dag genom att kompilera skiten och sätta sin logo på det
<Mandrew> Numn, är du ny med linux, eller har du meckat ett tag?
<CasperN> knappast så de blir erkända som nya distar då
<Numn> Mandrew, jag är rätt ny
<Philip5> Numn: du blir snart ubuntu member du också ;)
<Mandrew> ok då kanske mitt nästa tips är för avancerat
<Mandrew> Numn, släng in slitaz linux på en usb sticka och testa ngt som är pyte litet till storlek och riktigt snabbt
<Numn> Jag vill hitta det som passar mig från ubuntu-familjen :P
<CasperN> det gör man bara efter lång tids testande och mekande
<Numn> jag kommer ju byta dist sen eller göra egen när jag blivit ubersmart Linuxuser!!?!
<Philip5> jag har hittat mitt iaf
<Numn> haha men tack.. :
<Mandrew> Numn, *buntu är ju bara basen sen så kommer du förmodligen modda som fan själv
<Philip5> Numn: ska du inte satsa på sånt här då? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Mandrew> Numn, kollade du länken jag postade på mitt skrivbord?
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> så du blir en kille att räkna med ;)
<maxjezy> Philip5, känns som du undviker mig :(
<Philip5> maxjezy: nej vadå då??
<maxjezy> jag hejjade på dig förut
<Philip5> på stan? ;P
<maxjezy> nej, i kanalen
<Philip5> måste jag ha missat
<maxjezy> vet inte hur du ser ut ännu
<maxjezy> så på stan blir svårt
<Philip5> hårt
<maxjezy> nå, ge mig lite app-tips?
<Philip5> jag ser ut som en liten räka
<Philip5> en tigerräka
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> ska hålla utkik
<Philip5> app för att göra vad?
<maxjezy> irca
<maxjezy> och gratis spel
<maxjezy> vad kan man mer behöva?
<Philip5> brukar inte irca så mycket från mobilen
<maxjezy> jag hade irk på min nokia men det va värdelöst
<Philip5> spel kör jag mest angry birds, ordsvall, patience och vampire live
<Philip5> maxjezy: annars om du har tråkigt kan du ju kolla på det här: http://www.g4tv.com/videos/54513/candace-plays-with-more-guns-at-ofasts/
<Philip5> amerikaner som har kul
<maxjezy> hon såg ut att ha skoj iaf :)
<Philip5> yupp
<maxjezy> hur skickar jag in film på min android?
<maxjezy> den dyker inte upp som en enhet
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad är det för Android du har
<realubot> ?
<maxjezy> galaxy s
<Numn> Mandrew, japp det gjorde ja.. Gjorde par mackor :]
<Mandrew> vad tyckte du om panelen/ dockn jag har?
<Mandrew> dockan*
<Numn> Mandrew, den rätt nice, men inget i min smak
<Mandrew> finns i en massa olika teman
<Numn> Philip5, varför skulle man ge mig en anledningen? är det bra?
<Numn> hehe jo, men det är väll crunchbang va?
<Mandrew> nupp detta är xubuntu ;)
<Numn> men det spelar väll ingen stor roll vilken man har ifall jag skulle ta ditt tema example?
<Numn> på.. xubuntu eller lubuntu..
<realubot> Har Ubuntu Sverige säckat ihop totalt eller? Forumet är ju helt dött nästan.
<Mandrew> Numn, precis
<Mandrew> du kan nästan modda allt Numn
<Numn> så jag kan få menyn att se ut som xubuntu i lubuntu då också elr?
<Mandrew> jupp
<Numn> nice.. jag gillar inte dock. hur lubuntu har en meny där man har lagt massa grejer i en lista.. kommer inte ihåg vad det hette
<Mandrew> en "start meny"?
 * realubot tittar på x_link när han knyter dansskorna.
<realubot> Snart är det dags. Lets Dance - the Ubuntu Edition!
 * rolfblidborg väntar ivrigt 
<Numn> haha jo, men .. vänta ska jag visa vad jag menar
 * Mandrew hämntar en påse chips
 * realubot värmer upp inför dansen.
<realubot> Det gäller att stretcha så man inte skadar sig.
<Numn> Mandrew, i menyn så finns ett proggram mapp där det innehåller massa genvängar till saker från någonstans.. som program som jag har installerat och random.. det gillar jag inte :P skulle vara glad ifall någon vet hur jag tar bort de
<Numn> från menyn
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
 * realubot dansar järnet med x_link.
<realubot> Woho!
<rolfblidborg> WOOOOOOH!
<realubot> Fest!!!
<rolfblidborg> Första 00.00-dansen på riktigt länge för mig :)
<realubot> Let's shake it!
<rolfblidborg> Lets twist again
<rolfblidborg> !
<rolfblidborg> Like we did last summer!
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Hehe.
<x_link> =)
 * Mandrew gör stående ovationer
<realubot> Puh, det var svettigt.
<Mandrew> Numn, är inte med på vad du menar, kan du göra en prt scr
 * realubot kliver av dansgolvet och går och tar ett glas vatten.
<realubot> x_link: Mycket bra dansat. Tack ska du ha.
<x_link> Tack själv =)
<realubot> ;)
<Numn> jag använder inte det nu men
<Mandrew> ok
<Numn> jag tror mappen kallas other.
<Numn> visa dig via en youtube video istället :P
<Mandrew> jag?
<Numn> aa, men Jag tror faktiskt det är other mappen där
<Mandrew> ok
<Mandrew> blev pisse trött. så jag funderar på att hoppa i bingen rätt snart
<Numn> okej, men förstår du vad jag menar? :)
<Mandrew> nja ine riktigt
<Mandrew> det var riktigt längesen jag pillade med lubuntu
<Numn> okej, vi gör såhär så.. jag installerar nu.. lubuntu.. sen visar jag dig imorgon vad jag menar :)
<Mandrew> låter som en plan
<Mandrew> jag skriver snart med näsan oxå hehe :P
<Mandrew> nn gott folk
<CasperN> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! jag missade dansen!
<CasperN> hatar att behöva se scrolla för att se reprisen
<maxjezy> CasperN, det är live imorgon igen
<maxjezy> samma tid, samma kanal.
<maxjezy> det va nästan fyndigt :)
<CasperN> men det är ju ett helt år tills nästa gång det är natten till 4e augusti :(
<CasperN> och 2011 kommer aldrig tillbaks
<maxjezy> fatta vad jobbigt när det blir år 213481221
<maxjezy> tur man slipper den skiten
<maxjezy> helt sjukt att vi går efter en snubbes födelse med
<CasperN> äh kommer säkert en ny tidräkning innan dess
<maxjezy> ja, det lär ju födas en del nya vinskapare genom åren
<CasperN> har inte flygande spagettimonstret någon tidräkning då?
<realubot> CasperN: Hehe. Grymt med han som fick rätt att ha durkslag på huvudet på passfotot.
<CasperN> justeja
<realubot> På körkortet var det.
<realubot> http://www.teknikensvarld.se/nyheter/110714-pastafari-korkort/index.xml
<realubot> Det är så man ska se ut på ett körtkort.
<CasperN> tänk att man alltid ska lyckas skruva isär allt, men aldrig få ihop det
<Peyam> hej igen
<Peyam> Nu har jag installerat om ubuntu
<Peyam> laddat ner unity 2d
<Peyam> och undrar vad jag ska göra näst
<Kurdistan> Peyam, hmm vart kommer du ifrån? :)
<Peyam> E svensk
<Kurdistan> :) peyam är fin nick.
<Kurdistan> har en kurdisk innebörd.
<Peyam> Tack
<Peyam> Det löser inga problem just nu
<Kurdistan> :) vad är ditt problem?
<Peyam> suttit vid min nya minipc sen imorse och ej lyckats få samma tema som på ubuntu11.04 bilderna
<Peyam> Installerade unity 2D
<Peyam> och vet ej va jag ska göra näst
<Kurdistan> har du loggat ut och valt skrivbordsmiljö?
<Peyam> det finns Ubuntu
<Peyam> bara
<Peyam> och classic
<Peyam> och utan effekter
<Peyam> vilken ska jag välja
<Peyam> den första?
<Kurdistan> finns inte 2d-unity?
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> inte va jag sett
<Kurdistan> då har du inte installerat rätt. kör du 11.04?
<Peyam> jag kör 11.04  på en mini pc
<Peyam> hp 2133
<Peyam> men fick problem när jag installera den. stog att jag borde använda classic resten kome rjag inte ihåg
<Kurdistan> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/unity-2d-qt-now-available-in-ppa-for.html
<Peyam> det fanns flera unity
<Peyam> place
<Peyam> application
<Kurdistan> Peyam: klarar inte din grafikkort unity 3d?
<Peyam> kan du kolla på den
<Peyam> jag e kass på sånt
<Peyam> hp 2133
<realubot> Peyam: Unity 2d är ju inte samma som Unity 3d.
<realubot> Och Unity 3d fungerar nog inte på din netbook.
<Peyam> så vad ska jag göra
<realubot> Peyam: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:unity-2d-team/unity-2d-daily && sudo apt-get update
<realubot> Peyam: sudo apt-get install unity-2d-default-settings
<Peyam> japp
<realubot> Körde du dessa kommandon?
<Peyam> provade den
<Peyam> ska jag logga ut och kolla om det fungerar
<Peyam> ?
<Kurdistan> Peyam: öppna terminalen och kopiera/klistra in: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<Kurdistan> Peyam: kommandot kommer säga om ditt kort klarar av 3d-unity
<realubot> Peyam: Fick du något felmeddelande nu då?
<madbear> maxjezy: du glömde offtopic
<CasperN> vilken grym förbättring på min 50kronors mus när jag tog bort fjädern som spärrar scrollhjulet, samt all smuts som lagrats där sedan dess födsel i fabriken, nu känns den som en sån där steglös logitech mx mus:)
<Philip5> maxjezy: hej
<einand> mörrn
#ubuntu-se 2011-08-04
<lothlorien> någon vken som kan vara på en enkel fråga
<lothlorien> hur kan man ha ljud när man kör youtube men inte ljud när man kör en film ?
<Unk1> Det bottnar nog i formatet på filmen.
<lothlorien> går jag in under volymkontrollen så pumpar den på bra med ljud men det hörs inget
<lothlorien> somnade alla här
<lothlorien> här var det lungt
<Unk1> 99% sover säkert.
<lothlorien> troligen  själv sitter man och svär över hur fan man kan ha ljud i vissa delar av systemet och inte andra
<Kimmen> synd att h*n inte är kvar, vet nog vad problemet är
<Hund> Förmodligen PA som får ljudet att krångla. :)
<Kimmen> jepp, men bör funka om man sätter plughw:1,7 i xbmc
<orgaZmo> yo! all you homies
<orgaZmo> so anyone here? i need some help with basic scripting, but im quite new to ubuntu, therefor i need help about it
<orgaZmo> hmm.. jag ser ju nu att det är på svenska.. lol
<madbear> SUP DAWG?
<orgaZmo> im in the middle of ripping my hair.. here.. u then?
<madbear> men vafan
<madbear> sluta vara en dawg och ut med problemen
<madbear> :P
<orgaZmo> snackar alla lite svenska och lite engelska ? lol
<Markslap> Det är en svensk kanal.
<orgaZmo> jag har installerat noip2 på min ubuntu server 10.10
<madbear> ja faktiskt, det är bra att kunna engelska
<Markslap> Ja, det är det.
<Markslap> Men fortfarande en svensk kanal.
<Markslap> :)
<madbear> nej inte om det handlar om tjejer
<Markslap> :D
<orgaZmo> och om jag skriver "noip2 -Sd" i console, så får jag status om när den uppdaterade och om den uppdaterade..
<orgaZmo> hur kan man få den att skriva det i en logfil.?
<orgaZmo> eller det är överkurs? lol
<madbear> nej det är inte överkurs
<madbear> du vill alltså trycka det den matar ut till en fil?
<orgaZmo> japp.. det är tanken.. till en log-fil, såp man kan se i efterhand vad som gick fel
<Kirill^> Morrn morrn
<orgaZmo> gomorron kirill
<madbear> såhär "noip2" -Sd > loggfil"
<orgaZmo> pigg å vaken?
<orgaZmo> jaså.. det var ju skitlätt.. haha tack för hjälpen
<madbear> orgaZmo: men du vill ju oxå sätta ett cronjob på det
<orgaZmo> med andra ord, tex: noip2 -Sd > /usr/log/noip.log
<orgaZmo> ?
<madbear> jepps
<orgaZmo> okej..
<orgaZmo> madbear ?
<madbear> vadå orgaZmo
<orgaZmo> <madbear> orgaZmo: men du vill ju oxå sätta ett cronjob på det
<madbear> jaha
<orgaZmo> :)
<madbear> ja alltså så det görs automatiskt då
<madbear> låt oss säga en gång i timmen
<orgaZmo> ok.. men skall filen startas 1 gång/timme?
<orgaZmo> kan inte filen vara igång hela tiden.. via rc.local ?
<madbear> vilken fil!
<madbear> alltså har du testat det där kommandot? det skriver ju det du får till terminalen till fil istället
<orgaZmo> jag menade skriva kommandot i rc.local.. tex: sudo noip2 -Sd > /usr/log/noip.log
<madbear> i dont get it, kör du igång programmet så och sen står det och matar?
<orgaZmo> jaha.. hmm..
<madbear> testa kommandot! bbl!
<orgaZmo> ok.. testar
<orgaZmo> den skrev ut det i consolen 1 gång, sen var det klart.. hmm
<orgaZmo> hmm.. den skrev inte det till logfilen. :(
<madbear> nej för du får inte skriva till den filen?
<madbear> eller
<orgaZmo> chmod 666 noip.log
<orgaZmo> jag kör som root, och har satt chmod 666 på noip.log
<orgaZmo> eller det behövs annan chmod på den?
<orgaZmo> nu hänger jag inte med.. jag provade chmod 755 med, men ingen skillnad
<orgaZmo> :(
<whomee> orgaZmo: är noip.log tom?
<orgaZmo> ja
<orgaZmo> size: 0
<whomee> och du får en output på skärmen när du kör: sudo noip2 -Sd > /usr/log/noip.log
<phnom> Morrn
<orgaZmo> jadå.. den skriver ut på skärmen. :)
<phnom> DÃ¥ skriver den inte ut via stdout, kanske stderr? sudo noip2 -Sd 2>&1 1>/usr/log/noip.log
<orgaZmo> provade:  sudo noip2 -Sd 2>&1 1>/usr/local/etc/noip.log
<phnom> och är du inloggad som root behöver du inte sudo...
<orgaZmo> men inget i logfilen. :(
<orgaZmo> ok.. - sudo. :)
<orgaZmo> -bash: 1/usr/local/etc/noip.log: tvetydig omdirigering
<orgaZmo> det var jag som skrev fel, ser jag nu..
<orgaZmo>  noip2 -Sd 2>&1 1>/usr/local/etc/noip.log
<orgaZmo> men inget i logfilen :(
<orgaZmo> inget annat man kan prova med?
<phnom> Skriver den fortfarande ut till skärmen?
<orgaZmo> jadå
<phnom> :S
<orgaZmo> vad innebär det om man kör med 2 > tex:  noip2 -Sd >> /usr/local/etc/noip.log
<orgaZmo> har sett folk som använder det, men jag är en newbie på ubuntu, men börjar lära mig
<phnom> Då kommer den appenda till filen istället för att skriva över den. Prova det istället för 1> (Så det blir 1>>)
<orgaZmo> ok
<orgaZmo> inget i log, men fortfarrande på skärmen
<orgaZmo> lite skumt..
<orgaZmo> det var såhär du menade: noip2 -Sd 2>&1 1>>/usr/local/etc/noip.log
<phnom> Ja, fast nu har du bytt namn på logfilen :P
<phnom> Säkert att du kollar på rätt fil när du säger att den är tom?
<orgaZmo> jadå. den är tom..
<orgaZmo> och logfilen ligger där
<orgaZmo> noip2 -Sd 2>&1 1>>/usr/local/etc/noip.log
<Peyam> hej komer ni ihåg mig=
<Peyam> nu vet jag när alting stoppas och står stilla
<Peyam> precis efeter att den ansluter sig til trådlösa så stannar alting stilla
<Peyam> men ansluter jag med kabel istället så funkar allting
<phnom> orgaZmo: Då har jag slut på idéer...
<orgaZmo> det är skumt
<orgaZmo> men men.. tack ändå för visat intresse.. ;)
<phnom> orgaZmo: Jag hittade det här iaf, titta under sista rubriken: http://www.coulterfamily.org.uk/pages/PCs/Linux/FAQ-LINUX-NO-IP-CLIENT.php
<phnom> Det är nog rätt utdaterat, fast den sista biten borde fungera...
<Coffe> RP Dagens routing fråga :)  idag har jag ett /48 nät .. jag kan ju då i min router sätta att ska man komma åt vissa nät. så ska man gå via en annan router.. men ! hur kan man få den "routen" att sprida sig ? så inte all trafik går via min router först utan tar den kortaste vägen ?
<Pasha> Hej
<Pasha> Jag har ett problem
<Pasha> det gäller WLAN
<Pasha> jag försöker ladda ner drivrutiner men
<Pasha> jag vet inte vad en Windows .inf file är
<Pasha> kan nån hjälpa mig???
<Pasha> hej
<Coffe> har du kollat så systemet inte redan startart det ?
<orgaZmo> Phnom: jag provade lägga in sista stycket i en sh fil, och körde det, då kommer det i en logfil.. :D
<orgaZmo> så nu funakr det..
<Pasha> jag är just där jag skulle välja en windows .inf fil, men jag vet inte vad det är
<einand> _test_
<einand> *test*
<einand> *test*
<einand> *test*
<orgaZmo> spam?
<phnom> orgaZmo: monitor-scriptet?
<einand> *japp*
<orgaZmo> Monitoring the Status of noip2
<orgaZmo> :)
<einand> confar irrsi, tok första bästa kanal att spamma i
<orgaZmo> ok.. lol
<Pasha> kan nån hjälpa mig???
<orgaZmo> einand: /nick Mr_SpamAlot
<orgaZmo> :)
<einand> ;)
<Pasha> jag är nybörjare
<Pasha> ser nån det jag skriver eller???
<einand> kan någon highlighta mig
<Markslap> einand: Mm
<Markslap> Pasha: Mm
<einand> fungera inte
<Markslap> Illa
<orgaZmo> einand: såhär?
<Pasha> Hej Markslap!
<einand> lust att prova higlighta mig igen?
<Markslap> einand:
<einand> fungera inte det heller
<einand> prova nu
<Pasha> mitt problem är att WLAN slatade fungera hos mig efter jag installerade ubuntu.
<Markslap> einand:
<einand> urk
<einand> tja, får lösa detta senare
<Pasha> jag försöker ladda ner drivrutiner, men jag måste spara dem i en Windows .inf fil   VAD ÄR DET???
<Markslap> einand: Vad gör du?
<einand> Markslap: försökte få audiobell att fungera
<Markslap> Pasha: .inf-filer används inte i Ubuntu mig veterligen.
<Markslap> einand: Ah
<einand> kör ju med bitlbee, så försöker lura putty att plinga när någon skicka med xampp och msn medelande
<Markslap> ah, du kör så.
<Markslap> kör med bitlbee också.
<Coffe> varför väljer FF att gå på ipv4 över ipv6 ?
<einand> Coffe: för att djävlas
<Coffe> ja , den pluginen jag har .. säger ipv6 men jag ser den kör ipv4a :/
<Mandrew> Pasha, är det första gången du testar linux på den datorn?
<einand> så, nu fungerar det kanske
<orgaZmo> einand: ?
<orgaZmo> einand: funkar det?
<einand> orgaZmo: få irssi att låta över en ssh session
<orgaZmo> einand: funkar det då?
<einand> tja, nästan screen fångar iaf upp det
<orgaZmo> ok.. då är du en bit på vägen. :)
<phnom> einand: Säg till screen att skicka ut en bell character som putty får fånga då :P
 * orgaZmo is goin for a smoke
<einand> phnom: japp
<larsemil> jag hade helt pltsligt ljud på mina mentions märkte jag.
<larsemil> blev smått besviken när jag hade google+ uppe och det var jabbermention på googlekontot och webben som plingade.
<einand> kan någon hilighta mig nu
<Markslap> einand:
<einand> jess
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Najs
<einand> vilket hemskt ljud jag har då
<einand> så
<einand> dresserat putty till att bara ljuda max en gång per minut
<maxjandroid> hej
<einand> hej maxjandroid
<Pasha> jag det är första gången och jag har redan tröttnat
<maxjandroid> va  har du tröttna på?
<phnom> Pasha: Vad är det du försöker göra? Installera drivrutiner för wlan? Och varför windowsdrivisar?
<Pasha> Jag vet inte vad jag ska göra, jag vill bara att Wlan ska fungera
<phnom> Det funkar inte automatiskt? Du har inte bara stängt av kortet?
<einand> urk, var så dyrt att köpa ett ossciloskop, så jag fick bygga mig ett själv
<einand> visst, inte så hög pressition, men fungerar nu iaf
<phnom> einand: Tänkte köpa en sån byggsats, vad kostar de?
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6L3TSn0IEO4
<einand> jag gjorde typ så bara
<einand> gick på 130kr ;)
<einand> phnom:
<Pasha> Hej phnom
<phnom> Pasha: Hej?
<phnom> einand: Hah, coolt. :)
<maxjandroid>  hehe
<Da^Ms7> Vilken ssh-klient tycker ni är bäst?
<phnom> Da^Ms7: Whut? Till Windows eller?
<Da^Ms7> Japp, sorry till win
<phnom> Putty
<Da^Ms7> Ok, det jag kör med nu. Dock inte blivit kompis med alla funktioner än
<Markslap> Den fungerar, men den är inte ultimat. :p
<Markslap> Men man har inte så möe till alternativ.
<Coffe> någon med ipv6 som har lust att testa surfa på http://alatest.co.nz ?
<kodein> es fungiert
<Coffe> sweet
<coobra> heh
<antii> hoh
<coobra> nz
<coobra> :D
<Kimmen> Da^Ms7: jag kör Kitty, byggd på putty men lite bättre funktioner
<Da^Ms7> Ok, får kolla in
<lothlorien> kan någon här förklarar hur det kan komma sig att man endast ha ljud i safari men inte i övriga oset
<coobra> safaris is evil
<lothlorien> sory fel ska såkllart stå firefox
<coobra> zhughuujaa stava e bra som fan
<coobra> det är ju inte bra
<coobra> :/
<Coffe> i postfix ? finns det något man kan pipa för att se vad den jobbar med ? vill få lite koll på flödet
<tunnblo> Shit. 1495 Rally-MP3:or. Jag trodde det var typ 200 som absolut max. Men de höll på i sju år och hur mycket guld som helst...
<lothlorien> någon här som vet varför jag får ljud i flash men inte om jag kör speaker-test -D plughw 1.3 (7.8.9) -r 44100
<lothlorien> ingen vaken här?
<kodein> nä, det är ju arbetstid
<coobra> alla kdefiskar
<coobra> It is worth remembering that Linus Torvalds was a KDE user before KDE 4 happened. After KDE 4, he ditched KDE for GNOME
<coobra> :p
<coobra> nu ska ha köra annat igen  :p
<kodein> man får ju också komma ihåg att innan han använde kde använde han gnome också
<realubot> Hejsan tjejer!
<realubot> Vilket är det bästa sättet att visa två flikar sida vid sida samtidigt i Fx?
<realubot> Fox Splitter?
<realubot> Tile View?
<realubot> Jävla sovkanal.
<kodein> jag visste inte ens att sånt var önskvärt
<realubot> kodein: Varför skulle det inte vara önskvärt?
<kodein> om jag skulle vilja ha nåt sånt så hade jag nog brytit ut ena fliken i en ny frame istället och låtit fönstermanglaren tajla dem
<realubot> kodein: Så du hade kört två instanser av Fx?
<kodein> nä
<realubot> Nehe, hur hade du brutit ut fliken i en ny frame då?
<kodein> högerklickat och valt "move to new window", kanske?
<realubot> kodein: Och sedan använt något tiling WM för att fästa fönstren bredvid varandra?
<kodein> även icke-tilande fönsterhanterare kan tila fönster
<realubot> kodein: Det här håller inte kodein. Då får man hoppa mellan fönstret med Alt+Tab istället för Ctrl+Tab som är standard för att hoppa mellan flikar i Fx. Dessutom startar man väl en ny instans av Firefox när man öppnar en flik i ett nytt fönster?
<realubot> kodein: Du menar lägga två fönster bredvid varandra manuellt eller vad?
<kodein> det är ju bara en instans oavsett mängd fönster, svjv
<realubot> Eller hur lägger man två olika fönster bredvid varandra i Ubuntus gamal metacity WM?
<realubot> svjv?
<kodein> men om det inte funkar för dig så får du väl prova nån av pluginsen?
<kodein> "så vitt jag vet"
<realubot> Jaha.
<kodein> ffs, det är en av de simplaste frkrtningarna
<kodein> men som sagt, du får väl prova pluginsen och bestämma själv vad som är bäst
<kodein> för egen del kör jag ju redan en twm, så...
<Kirill^> Mors! ;D
<Coffe> härlig dag.. utv gör fel igår .. varje api call genererar 5 mail.. tog 12h innan du märkte det.. sweet.
<kodein> räcker väl med ett mail per call
<Coffe> kunde man tycka :)
<Coffe> får se när mailservern processat klart alla
<realubot> Jag kör mer och mer tiling så det börjar kanske bli dags att köra tiling WM fullt ut. Problemet är att Ion3 inte var bra. Jag måste kunna resiza fönstren fritt. Ion3 är för låst.
<realubot> Jag har även testat Awsesome, men blev inte så imponerad av det heller. Det var väl där dom skrev om koden så mycket mellan versionerna att man inte kunde köra med samma konfiguration när versionen upgraderades?
<realubot> Vad får man om man kombinerar kodein och Coffe?
<realubot> Jo, koffein. och det är precis vad jag ska ta mig lite nu. Så det så!
<Coffe> saft
<peyam> hej
<peyam> Jag laddade ner ubutnu 10.04 istället så slapp jag allt strull med wifi och osv osv
<peyam> nu har jag laddat ner matlab .iso och eftersom min dator inte har ngn cd room så vet jag inte hur jag ska mounta och installera det
<peyam> någon som vet hur man gör?
<peyam> mount -o loop /home/peyam/Hämtningar/matlab2010b_32.iso
<peyam> säger att det e fel
<peyam>  only root can do that
<haffe> peyam: sudo
<haffe> sudo mount -o
<peyam> mount: can't find /home/peyam/Hämtningar/matlab2010b_32.iso in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<peyam> hur skriver jag adressen då
<haffe> Pröva att skriva "/home/peyam"
<peyam> mount: can't find /home/peyam/ in /etc/fstab or /etc/mta
<peyam> mount: can't find /home/ in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<haffe> Du behöver ange en monteringspunkt också.
<peyam> hur gör ja
<peyam> kan du var snäll o hjälpa med
<peyam> j
<haffe> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<peyam> ag har ingen cd room
<peyam> det e väl inte ngt måste
<haffe> Nej.
<realubot> peyam: Lugn nu.
<peyam> realubot: ;)
<realubot> peyam: Skapa först en katalog i /media/ som du kallar matlab: sudo mkdir /media/matlab
<realubot> peyam: Därefter monterar du iso-filen där: sudo mount -o loop filnamn.iso /media/matlab
<realubot> peyam: När du ska "ta ut skivan igen" så skriver du: sudo umount /media/matlab
<urban51> hej vill någon hjälpa en gammal man?
<realubot> !ask | urban51
<ubot2> urban51: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<realubot> ubot2: What's the problem man?
<ubot2> realubot: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<realubot> Äsch.
<realubot> urban51: Vad är det då?
<urban51> Okey. Jag har installerat 11.04 på min Acer 3100 men han hittar inget trådlöst nätverk. körde med 9.10 innan o det funkade hur bra som helst. vad kan man göra?
<realubot> urban51: Det var nog samma problem som peyam hade...
<realubot> urban51: Det verkar som om trådlöst nätverk inte alltid drar jämt med 11.04.
<peyam> ubuntu 11.04 var sämst
<realubot> urban51: Det intressant för att felsöka ditt wifi är att ta reda på lite saker om ditt system, t.ex. vilket nätverkskort du har.
<urban51> men måste ha det trådlösa pga arbetet.
<urban51> det är nåt inbyggt i den bärbara.
<realubot> urban51: Vad får du om du kör dessa kommandon: sudo lshw -c network; ifconfig
<realubot> !pastebin | urban51
<ubot2> urban51: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<urban51> hur kommer jag åt teminalen i 11.04?
<realubot> peyam: Du råkar inte ha likadan dator som urban51 ?
<peyam> det en mini dator
<peyam> hp2133
<peyam> jag kör version tio nu
<peyam> och anledningen var att jag inte visste hur man installerar win 7
<peyam> utan dvd
<realubot> urban51: Vad får du om du kör det här kommandot: rfkill list
<peyam> så jag blev tvungen att använda mig av  ubunu 9
<urban51> ska kolla
<realubot> urban51: Jag vet inte. :S Jag använder inte nya Unity. :S I värsta fall får du logga ut och logga in i Classic-läget vid inloggningsfönstret för att få "gamal" Ubuntu.
<urban51> soft block no hard block no
<realubot> *gamla
<realubot> urban51: Jag vet inte var Terminalen ligger i Unity och Alt+F2 och sedan gnome-terminal fungerar väl inte heller i Unity?
<urban51> hur ska jag kuna skicka till ubuntupaste när jag inte kommer åt internet ?
<urban51> kom åt terminalen
<peyam> nu försvann filen jag skulle mounta
<peyam> tackk asså :S
<realubot> peyam: Har inte Windows 7 ett inbyggt program för att skapa installations-USB eller har jag fel?
<realubot> urban51: Du är ju här?
<phnom> peyam: Det finns massor av guider på nätet för att installera win7 från usb-sticka
<realubot> urban51: Hur är du det utan Internet?
<urban51> ja men det e på min sons dator
<peyam> hade iongen så stort usb som rymer  så mkt
<urban51> jag sitter nu
<realubot> urban51: Har du USB så kan du alltid lägga det på en textfil och lägga över på datorn du använder nu och sedan i pastebin? Eller så kopplar du in en kabel till datorn där wifi inte fungerar?
<realubot> urban51: Du kanske inte ska plugga in USB-minnen till höger och vänster i jobbdator och sonens dator.
<urban51> ska testa me att ansluta me kabel... är du kvar om 5 min
<realubot> Man vet aldrig var din sons dator har råkat ut för (virtus m.m.)
<tunnblo> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/4H <-- Kan detta verkligen stämma? 40 gårdar bara i Sverige?
<realubot> urban51: Jag är kvar. Kabel har stor sannolikhet att fungera. Gör ett försök.
<urban51> sant sant.. men  återkommer om 5 min
<lothlorien> någon här som vet varför jag får ljud i flash men inte om jag kör speaker-test -D plughw 1.3 (7.8.9) -r 44100
<peyam> asså
<peyam> jag försökte mounta skiten
<peyam> men filen försvann
<urban51> du får nog vänta en liten stund till... hittar inte kabeln
<realubot> urban51: Det är lugnt.
<realubot> peyam: Fungerade internet med kabel för dig?
<realubot> peyam: Försvann filen? :S
<realubot> peyam: Leat upp den då: find $HOME -iname '*.iso'
<realubot> *Leta
<peyam> ja det gjorde det.  men jag gjorde så här. anslöt till internet med kabeln sen gick jag in på administrator och sedan hårdwara
<peyam> och installeta
<peyam> aktivera
<peyam> realubot: okej
<realubot> peyam: Du monterar med: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/matlab
<realubot> Men först måste du skapa katalogen matlab med: sudo mkdir /media/matlab
<peyam> ja men filen finns inte kvar
<realubot> peyam: Det var välldigt konstigt.
<realubot> peyam: Har du råkat radera filen då eller?
<peyam> sudo mv /home/peyam/Hämtningar/matlab2010b_32.iso ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/
<peyam> det e vad jag skrev
<realubot> peyam: Vadför skrev du det?
<realubot> peyam: DÃ¥ har du ju flyttat filen till katalogen: .gnome2/nautilus-scripts/ i din Hemkatalog.
<realubot> peyam: Du får upp dolda kataloger i Nautilus med Ctrl+H.
<peyam> ja men det stod så i länken ni skicka
<realubot> Där ska katalogen .gnome2 ligga-
<peyam> hu rgör ja d
<realubot> peyam: Vad får du om du gör så här: find $HOME/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/ -iname '*.iso'
<realubot> peyam: sudo ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/file.iso /home/peyam/file.iso
<realubot> sudo mv
<peyam> vavänta
<realubot> ska det stå såklart.
<realubot> peyam: FLytta tillbaka filen.
<phnom> peyam: Du kanske skulle ta reda på vad kommandon gör innan du blint skriver in dem i terminalen...
<realubot> Du gjorde det med sudo framför så det är mycket möjligt att du har flyttat filen till roots katalog. gnome2. Jag vet inte.
<peyam> Try `mv --help' for more information.
<lothlorien> någon som e bra på ljud i ubuntu 11.04
<phnom> Nä, grejen med sudo är att den gör allt med användarens home och inställningsfiler, det är därför man ska använda gksudo för att starta grafiska program. Det blir knöligt om t.ex. root helt plötsligt äger dina firefox-inställningar. (Varför man nu skulle vilja starta firefox med sudo vet jag inte)
<realubot> peyam: Steg ett är att hitta iso-filen. Den borde ju ligga någonstans i.a.f.
<urban51> nu funkar internet ska fixa o skicka va det stod till dig
<realubot> urban51: Ok.
<peyam> hur söker jag den
<realubot> urban51: Hämtar en kaffe bara, brb.
<peyam> eller hu lägger ja tillbaka den
<urban51> okey
<realubot> peyam: find / -iname '*.iso'
<realubot> Så söker du igenom hela systemet. Det tar nog lite tid, men, men...
<realubot> Jag har ingen aning om vad filen har hamnat.
<realubot> peyam: sudo före find också.
<peyam> nu minns ja inte va filen hette
<Urban52> http://paste.ubuntu.com/658708/
<Urban52> menar du så här :S
<peyam> peyam@peyam-laptop:~$ sudo find /-iname 'matlab'
<peyam> find: `/-iname': No such file or directory
<realubot> urban51: Kör: rfkill list
<realubot> urban51: Pch posta output på det också.
<realubot> *Och posta
<Urban52> okey... kan jag lägga in det i föregående post?'
<phnom> peyam: Du missade ett mellanslag. Och prova först med ~ istället för /
<Urban52> http://paste.ubuntu.com/658712/
<Urban52> så nu har jag lagt till det
<einand> energimynmdigheten har 100 system och 400 användare
<einand> känns inte 4 användare per system extremt dåligt?
<realubot> urban51: Jag tror det här är lösningen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=239c66f9aa1aafa9d809f5f73a6b4990&p=10760406&postcount=7
<Urban52> addititional driver downloading ?!? va e det?
<peyam> skitsama
<peyam> jag skiter i det här
<peyam> men den här lilla skärmen får man bara huvudvärk
<realubot> urban51: Du har wifi-kortet AR2413 och det ska tydligen vara någon bugg i drivrutinen till det kortet i 11.04 om jag har fattat saken rätt.
<Urban52> realubot:  ska jag bara kopiera in allt i terminalen?
<realubot> Urban52: Var ser du additional driver downloading?
<Urban52> okey är en sådan liten ruta på skrivbordet som har kommit halvvägs :S'
<Urban52> bara dök upp från ingen stans
<realubot> Urban52: Det är flera som har fått wifi att fungera med AR2413 genom att följa guiden. Jag vet inte om det fungerar men det är värt ett försök.
<realubot> Urban52: Frågan var vad det var för additional driver som laddades ner?
<realubot> Om du har tur kanske buggen är fixad och följer med en uppdatering?
<Urban52> det står nåt me index
<realubot> Urban52: Har du uppdaterat systemet?
<Urban52> nej har installerat en blank kopia
<realubot> Urban52: Så här uppdaterar du ditt system: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<dagon_> kan man få cmus att hoppa i listan till aktuell låt?
<dagon_> som i typ 99% av alla andra musikspelare?
<realubot> Urban52: Innan du ger dig på guiden jag länkade till så rekommenderar jag att du först testar att uppdatera systemet.
<realubot> Urban52: har du tur så löser det problemet annars får vi följa guiden istället så ska det (nog) lösa sig.
<Urban52> jaha.. e det som det var innan sudo upgrade?
<realubot> Urban52: Vad menar du?
<Urban52> man skrev nåt sånt i terminalen när man updatera har jag för mig
<realubot> Du skriver så här i Terminalen för att uppdatera systemet: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Urban52> så var det. skriver det en gång =)
<realubot> apt-get update kontrollerar om förråden som finns i sources.list innehåller nya versioner av paket och apt-get upgrade laddar ner och installerar i.s.f. paketen.
<realubot> Du slår två flugor i en smäll med raden jag skrev till dig.
<Urban52> schyst
<Urban52> 168 mb :(
<realubot> Urban52: Vi frå se hur det går. Det verkar inte omöjligt att få wifi:t att fungera på din dator i.a.f.
<realubot> Urban52: Har du långsam uppkoppling?
<Urban52> ok testar... kör på 30 kb/s nerladdning så detta kommer ta ett år eller två
<realubot> Urban52: Aj då.
<realubot> Urban52: Kör du via mobilt internet eller vad? :S
<Urban52> Nej... Ett begränsat arbetsnätverk :/ hemma har jag 100/100
<realubot> phnom: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountIso
<realubot> phnom: Nej, inte till dig. Sorry.
<Urban52> det e för att alla satt o glodde på youtube förr... o spela onlinespel
<realubot> Jaha. peyam stack. :S
<realubot> Urban52: Aha. Ok.
<realubot> Urban52: Uppdaterar ni inte era system eller släpper IT-gänget på begränsningen då?
<Urban52> realubot: vi uppdaterar systemen men dom som sitter här inne sitter på såna dära jädra tunnclienter som inte funakr alls
<Urban52> realubot:  o jag e trött på dom så jag kör me den bärbara.
<realubot> Urban52: Ok.
<Urban52> realubot:  har juh inget av det sekritess belagda materiallet i datorn.. utan allt ligger på en av dom där stora sörvrarna eller va dom kallar dom'
<realubot> Urban52: Det är ju inte bra om det tar så lång tid för systemet att hämta uppdateringarna. :(
<Urban52> Ne det håller jag med om... Men tunnclienterna har en begränsning på 250 kb/s
<Urban52> medans trådlösa 30
<Urban52> 2 timmar till allt e nedladdat
<realubot> Nu kör du ju med lina, men det är också en begränsning på 30 kbit/s?
<realubot> Urban52: Ska du vänta 2h? :o
<Urban52> japp för den där rotern e anslutet till wan som e trådlöst..
<Urban52> kan man rycka ur kablen ur en klient o sätta i min bärbara? utan att jag saboterar något?
<Urban52> som du kanske märker e jag urkass på det här med nätverk.
<realubot> Urban52: Jag är inte så bra jag heller. Och mig tar du råd av. ;)
<realubot> Urban52: Jag tror inte du skadar någon klient om du rycker ur sladden men däremot kommer ju inte klienten att fungera och kontakten bryts.
<realubot> Men vad ska du ha kablen till?
<realubot> Urban52: Det är väl en vanlig nätverkskabel? Det värsta som händer är väl att den som administrerar allt ser att en klient har dött samt att dina kollegor inte kan använda just den klienten?
<Urban52> 250kbs istället för 30
<realubot> Det är det värsat som jag tror kommer att hända.
<urban51> får sitta me denna istället så testar jag..
<urban51> drog ut sladden o det börja tjuta som fan ifrån sörver rummet :S
<urban51> satt tillbaka kablen
<urban51> ibland så hatar jag vekligen detta statliga jobb
<lothlorien> var hittar jag xorg.conf i ubuntu 11.04
<haffe> Den finns väl inte.
<lothlorien> ok hur hittar jag vilken modul som kör ljudet umra då
<realubot> Urban52: Haha, tjuta som fan. :)
<realubot> Urban52: Där gick larmet. Nu har du 10 minuter på dig att lämna byggnaden innan den sprängs.
<urban51> haha
<realubot> Urban52: Du borde ju uppdatera systemet hemme på en vettig lina för det här är ju sjukt att sitta i 2h och vänta.
<urban51> det kom 3 tekniker springandes o undra va jag gjorde
<realubot> Urban52: Alternativet är att skita i uppdateringen och istället testa guiden.
<urban51> 1 h 23m kvar
<haffe> lothlorien: lsof/lsmod ?
<urban51> hur avbryter man updateringen då?
<realubot> Urban52: Eller så får du vänta, gör som du vill. Det är ju inte säkert att uppdateringen löser problemet men jag tycker ändå att det är rätt ordning att göra det på. Först testa om det löser sig med en uppdatering av systemet och sedan testa att installera drivrutinen som guiden länkar till.
<lothlorien> haffe:  mmed lsof  så kom det en jävla massa text
<realubot> Urban52: Du trycker Ctrl+C i Terminalen för att avbryta.
<realubot> Om du vill avbryta, d.v.s.
<Urban52> jag avbryter sen kör uppdateringen hemma'
<realubot> Mm, förstår dig.
<Urban52> jag håller mig kvar här
<Urban52> o berättar om jag får fel eller nåt
<realubot> Mm, gör det.
<Urban52> hahaha fel direkt
<realubot> Urban52: I värsta fall så kommer din uppdatering där hemma att samma det du gör i guiden men då får du göra om den efter uppdateringen också.
<realubot> Urban52: Vad får du för felmeddelnde då?
<Urban52> http://paste.ubuntu.com/658725/
<realubot> Urban52: Jag tror att det beror på att du inte har root-rättigheter.
<realubot> Körde du sudo su innan?
<Urban52> kopierat rad för rad
<realubot> Ok, men jag tror det gick fel vid sudo su. Jag har för mig att sudo su inte används i Ubuntu.
<realubot> Tror det är sudo -i som gäller, men vänta...
<Urban52> okey
<realubot> Mhm, testa att skriva: sudo -i
<urban51> ops.. den starta om :S
<urban51> när jag skrev det
<realubot> Urban52: Ja. Det kan hända att du inte kan bli root eftersom root-kontot inte är aktiverat i Ubuntu som standard och det rekommenderas inte att man gör det heller.
<realubot> Urban52: Kom du in i Ubuntu igen då? Det var skrivbordet som startade om kanske eller vad hände?
<urban51> nu funkar det trådlösa ?!?!?!
<realubot> Öh.
<realubot> Jaha.
<urban51> skrivbordet startades om
<realubot> Vad får du om du skriver: pwd
<urban51> så jädra sjukt
<realubot> i Terminalen.
<urban51> vänta skriver från den
<realubot> Urban52: Det kanske beror på att din vanliga användare inte har tillåtelse att använda wifi:t men att du har det när du byter till root. Det är en gissning bara.
<urban51>  /home/urban
<realubot> urban51: Ok, då är du inte root.
<realubot> Det är väl din vanliga användare?
<urban51> japp det e det
<urban51> kommer inte starta om denna igen
<urban51> sist så hade jag igång 9.10 i 1 år utan omstart
<realubot> urban51: Ja, just det. Jag läser ju att den kan fungera ibland men att det är instabilt.
<realubot> Wifi:t alltså.
<realubot> Så det kanske inte är så konstigt.
<urban51> ok... fan va glad jag e nu... tack realubot !! du e bäst på detta
<realubot> urban51: Hahaha.
<realubot> urban51: Jag vet inte varför det började fungera. Jag tror inte vi har löst problemet men jag tror att det går att lösa problemet.
<urban51> finns det nåt skoj man kan skriva i terminalen som bara ser tufft ut :P
<urban51> okey
<realubot> urban51: Jag tror att det fungerar lite som det vill faktiskt. Men det återstår att se om wifi:t börjar krångla eller om det löper på fint.
<realubot> urban51: top
<realubot> Det ser väl tufft ut. ;)
<realubot> Eller vad menar du med att det ska se tufft ut?
<urban51> ja nån skymd funktion typ
<realubot> urban51: Om du skriver top i Terminalen och vill avbryta det så trycker du på Q.
<urban51> men @ najs
<urban51> najs
<realubot> urban51: Det kanske finns sådant där matrix-utseende eller något. Det skulle inte förvåna mig. Bokstäver som trillar ner över skärmen.
<urban51> @ funkar inte i ubuntu :(
<realubot> Vad då inte fungerar?
<urban51> hitta felet... inställd på engelska
<realubot> Alt Gr + 2 så har du @.
<urban51> hehe
<realubot> Ok.
<urban51> jag e värdelös på detta som sagt var
<realubot> urban51: Det är lugnt. :) Vi lär oss för varje dag.
<realubot> Så nu flyter wifi:t på som det ska då?
<urban51> jajjemen... men vad e compiz i top?
<realubot> urban51: Compiz är avancerade skrivbordseffekter.
<urban51> jaha=)
<realubot> Det är det som gör att du har skuggor på fönster o.s.v.
<urban51> men då e detta löst =) tackar realubot ... skylldig dig en kopp kaffe nu
<realubot> urban51: Mm, men jag vet inte om vi har löst det. Jag är tveksam.
<urban51> joho... så länge det funkar e allt löst
<realubot> Du får komma tillbaka om wifi:t ballar ur.
<urban51> finns det nåt schyst program till camen?
<urban51> det kommer jag göra
<realubot> Det är väldigt konstigt att sudo -i skulle starta om datorn och så fungerar wifi:t. Jag fattar inte varför det skulle ha löst problemet, men visst, fungerar det så fungerar det.
<realubot> urban51: Cheese
<urban51> ost?
<realubot> Är ett program för webbkamera.
<realubot> urban51: sudo apt-get install cheese
<realubot> urban51: Vad då?
<realubot> ost?
<realubot> urban51: Aha, ja, just det. :D
<urban51> det va inget..
<urban51> heheh
<urban51> fan va jobbigt det e o få fram terminalen
<urban51> finns det kort komando?
<realubot> urban51: Du får lära dig tabba. Du skriver första bokstäverna i kommandot och trycket på Tab-tangenten så fyller systemet i resten automatiskt.
<realubot> urban51: Du kan använda Ubuntu Software Center när du installerar istället om du föredrar GUI.
<realubot> GUI = Graphical User Interface
<realubot> CLI = Commnand Line Interface
<realubot> CLi brukar vara enklare när man har fått lite kläm på det.
<urban51> okey... ska testa det... fast jag vill lära mig CLI finns det bra guider?
<realubot> urban51: Mhm, börja här: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<realubot> urban51: Om du nu hade fått använda youtube så hade du hittat lite videoguider som går igenom grunderna där också.
<urban51> det kan ja göra hmma sen
<urban51> slutar om 7 timmar :/
<realubot> 7h. :(
<urban51> mmm... cheese hittar ingen cam
<realubot> DÃ¥ hinner du ju uppdatera ditt system med: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<urban51> då gör jagdet =)
<realubot> urban51: Det är det som kan vara problemet att Ubutnu inte har stöd för din webbkamera. Är det den inbyggda i datorn eller?
<urban51> japp
<realubot> urban51: Ok, men vi kan ju felsöka problemet lite.
<realubot> Om du vill.
<urban51> jätte gärna...men bara om du har tid...
<realubot> urban51: Jo, vi börjar lite i.a.f.
<urban51> hoppas du har en bra timpenning för att hjälpa sånna som mig
<realubot> urban51: Om du vill får du gärna posta dina hårdvara i pastebin: sudo lshw > hardware.txt
<realubot> urban51: Om du sedan öppnar och kopierar in innehållet i filen hardware.txt som ska ligga i din Hemkataliog i pastbin så ser jag vad du har för utrustning.
<realubot> Vänta!
<realubot> Det är säkrare om du kör: sudo lshw -short hardware.txt
<realubot> Det är säkrare om du kör: sudo lshw -short > hardware.txt
<realubot> Så ska det stå.
<realubot> -short utelämnar "känaliga" uppgifter som kanske gör din dator sårbar för angrepp. Står det om lshw i.a.f.
<urban51> ja försvars makten gillar inte att vi lämnar ut skit :P
<realubot> urban51: Nej, jag skriver fel. Så här: sudo lshw -sanitize > hardware.txt
<realubot> Så utelämnar du IP-adress, serienummer m.m.
<realubot> urban51: Aja, strunta i det då om det är känsligt. Kolla bara efter webbkameran om du kör: sudo lshw | less
<realubot> Du avslutar less med Q.
<urban51> lägger upp på paste
<urban_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/658740/
<urban_> så enklast om jag kör från denna
<urban_> är det denna info du ville ha?'
<einand> lsusb är väl bättre?
<realubot> einand: Det är ju en inbyggd webbkamera. Syns den i lsusb?
<einand> ja
<urban_> nej den syns inte
<einand> kör garanterat usb även om den är inbyggt
<einand> iaf, brb
<realubot> urban51: Jag hittar inte din webbkamera i infon du postade där. I värsta fall detekteras den inte av systemet ö.h.t.
<realubot> einand: Ok, då så.
<realubot> urban51: Testa om du ser kameran i: lsusb
<realubot> Om du kör det kommandot.
<urban_> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<tunnblo> Är Ubuntu lika bja som Mac OS X Lion?
<realubot> Nej, jag ser ingen webbkamera där.
<realubot> urban51: Jag kollar på nätet. Du hade ju en Acer 3100 sa du.
<urban_> inte jag heller
<urban_> Acer Aspire 3100
<realubot> tunnblo: Ubuntu är ett fritt operativsystem. Mac OS X är ett stängt operativsystem.
<tunnblo> Svarar ej frågan.
<realubot> tunnblo: Det om något är ju mycket bättre.
<tunnblo> Fritt/stängt har ingen betydelse för 99.999999999999% av alla människor.
<realubot> tunnblo: Det går nog inte att säga vilket som är bäst. Du generaliserar ju grovt.
<realubot> Det beror på användningsområde. Om du ska redigera fotografier så är inte Ubuntu bättre eftersom Photoshop finns till Mac och är bättre än Gimp vad jag förstår.
<urban_> tunnblo: jag gillar inte lion. Pga att det e riktigt begränsat. Men det är inte Ubuntu.'
<EAG> 99.999999999999% är cirka 0.006 människor
<EAG> resterande del alltså
<andol> tunnblo: Jorå, och 87.3% utav all presenterad statistisk är helt tagen ur luften :P
<EAG> som bryr sig
<maxjezy1> endast användaren bakom spakarna kan avgöra vilket OS som är det bästa!
<realubot> tunnblo: Om man ska generalisera och hårddra det så har inte demokrati betydelse för 99,999... % av alla människor heller då?
 * EAG undrar när luften ska gå ur apple
<realubot> tunnblo: Du har ju inget att säga till om när du använder ett proprietärt os?
<urban_> asså du kan köra nästan alla windows program i ubuntu... det går inte i macOS. Men du kan juh oftast installerara ett gäst operativsystem i macOS. O även det går i Ubuntu
<urban_> Så mitt svar på din fråga från min synvikel så är Ubuntu bättre... Färre begränsningar
<realubot> Mm. Så frågan är då kanske vilket os är bäst som host resp. guest?
<tunnblo> realubot: Har inget att säga till om i Ubuntu heller.
<realubot> tunnblo: klart du har.
<tunnblo> Bara illusionen om det.
<tunnblo> Precis som i demokrati.
<tunnblo> Så som de flesta vill, så blir det.
<realubot> tunnblo: Du har ju rätt att bygga en egen dist av Ubuntu?
<urban_> tunnblo: vad är du ute efter när du kör ett operativ system=?
<realubot> Ändra program, sprida ditt moddade program e.t.c.
<Da^Ms7> Om jag lägger till en användare med "useradd -s /bin/false -d /var/www/sida1 -m -g webb webb" borde jag inte kunna logga in via ftp (vsftp) då eller sätter -s stopp för det?
<tunnblo> urban_: Inte säker längre.
<realubot> Ta Windows Starter som finns på netbooks. Du har inte ens rätt att ändra bakgrundsbilden. Ms har låst bakgrundsbilden på Skrivbordet. Hur kul är det?
<maxjezy1> tunnblo, vad använder du din  dator till?
<realubot> Eller som dom först var inne på att man bara skulle få multitaska två-tre applikationer. Helt sjukt ju.
<maxjezy1> realubot, källa på det?
<realubot> Det sista gav dom väl med sig på men att dom ens kommer på idén är ju skrämmande.
<realubot> maxjezy1: Du hadeju problem med det? Och ja, jag har källa på det.
<urban_> tunnblo: Okey. Kan berätta att jag har en dator me xp en me 7 en me ubuntu o sen en mac hemma... O alla datorer har olika användnings områden... Den mest stabila som inte slöar ner är ubuntu... därav så använder jag den till arbetet.
<maxjezy1> det sämsta med windows och mac är ju att ägarna äter barn
<urban_> macen används till photoshop o webside redigering.
<realubot> maxjezy: "Windows 7 Starter edition comes with one desktop background, which can't be changed or customized."
<realubot> maxjezy: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Personalize-your-computer
<realubot> Där har du din källa.
<maxjezy> realubot, källa på att dom tänkte bara ha 3 multitasks?
<urban_> XP används till spel.. windows 7 andvänds till inget alls... pga att det systemet innehåller allt för många buggar hittils
<maxjezy> det med bakgrundsbild har jag redan erfarat
<realubot> Kul operativsystem.
<realubot> maxjezy: Aha, ok.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det blev aldrig av men jag vet att MS hade planer på att lägga in en spärr för multitask men att dom backade innan release.
<maxjezy> realubot, låter som en myt tills det är bekräftat dock
<realubot> maxjezy: http://www.pcworld.com/article/165789/microsoft_ditches_windows_7_starter_app_limit.html
<realubot> Där har du annars en källa på det.
<realubot> maxjezy: Knappast en myt. MS har ju skrivit att dom överger idén själva.
<tunnblo> realubot: Jag trodde Starter bara medgav en enda applikation åt gången och att det var för typ u-länder.
<urban_> Vilken release kör ni av ubuntu?
<urban_> och vilken tycker ni har vart bäst?
<tunnblo> När man endast har en dator samt en "HTPC" blir det i denna värld Windows 7 av olika anledningar. Men vore kul att mer ofta ha att göra med Mac OS X, äldre Macar och Ubuntu m.m.
<realubot> "For the first time, we will be making Windows 7 Starter available worldwide on small notebook PCs. We are also going to enable Windows 7 Starter customers the ability to run as many applications simultaneously as they would like, instead of being constricted to the 3 application limit that the previous Starter editions included."
<realubot> Generöst av MS att låta användarna köra hur många applikationer dom vill samtidigt... NOT.
<realubot> urban51: Jag kör 10.10.
<realubot> urban_: Jag kör 10.10.
<urban_> är det föregångaren till denna?' mer stabil?
<maxjezy> jag kör ubuntu, lubuntu 10.04 och ubuntu 11.04
<maxjezy> urban_, i vissa maskiner är det stabilare, eller funkar bättre.
<realubot> Windows 7 är bra för 1. Datorspel 2. Tillverkarna av USB-enheter skickar med drivrutiner till Win7 3 ...
<urban_> maxjezy: lubuntu?
<tunnblo> Jag spelar aldrig spel...
<tunnblo> Speciellt inte på PC.
<realubot> Vissa program kräver ju såklart Win7, t.ex. nya MS Office fungerar väl inte i Wine?
<realubot> Eller gör det det?
<realubot> tunnblo: Jag spelar heller inte datorspel.
<tunnblo> Det sista bra spelet gjordes ändå runt 1997.
<tunnblo> För PC.
<realubot> Så mig gör det inget, men det är en nackdel för en del avnändare att Ubuntu inte har samma spelmöjligheter som Win.
<urban_> realubot: win7 är inte bra för spel... inte om du lanar... pga att den inbyggda brandväggen krånglar om du inte har sp1
<urban_> jag körde CS 1.6 i 9.10 o det funka perfa
<realubot> urban_: Ok.
<realubot> urban_: Men många spel är gjorda för Windows och fungerar därför bäst i Windows även om många går att få att fungera i Wine också.
<urban_> Och jag tycker att Ubuntu sköter lan trafiken bättre än windows
<urban_> realubot: tex överförning mellan datorer samt spel...
<realubot> urban_: http://lubuntu.net/about
<realubot> urban_: Det är samma bassystem som Ubuntu, d.v.s. base system men det använder LXDE som skrivbordsmiljö istället för Gnome/Unity.
<realubot> urban_: Jag har testat Lubuntu och tycker det var ganska nice.
<realubot> urban_: Det är mycket möjligt att du har rätt om LAN-trafiken.
<urban_> ja nu kom vi till det jag funderade på för ett tag sen... det finns juh KDE o massa andra skrivbordmiljöer... E det nåt speciellt man måste tänka på om man installerar nåt när det gäller dom olika miljöerna? Jag borde väl fortfarande ha KDE eller?
<realubot> urban_: 10.10 är föregångaren till 11.04 ja. Canonical kommer ut med en ny version av Ubuntu var 6:e månad. 10.10 kom ut år 2010, månad 10 och 11.04 kom ut 2011, månad 04, d.v.s. ett halvår efter 10.10.
<urban_> realubot:  okey.. det förklarar en hel del
<realubot> urban_: Jag tror inte att 10.10 är mer stabilt. Det är i.s.f. om Unity har gjort 11.04 mindre stabilt. Jag kör 10.10 för att jag inte har orkat uppgradera till 11.04 plus att jag inte gillar att utseendet Unity i 11.04 kräver att Ubuntu har stöd för 3d-effekter hos grafikkortet.
<realubot> urban_: Jag kör med Compiz avsätngt för jag tycker min Skrivbordet blir rappare utan avancerade skrivbordseffekter aktiverade. Jag kan inte köra utan avancerade skrivbordseffekter om jag ska använda utseendet Unity i nya 11.04.
<urban_> ok...måste tyvärr avvika en stund. pga arbetet... hörs om en stund.
<realubot> urban_: Och Unity 2d ingår inte i 11.04 och har inte varit tillräckligt stabilt förut heller.
<urban_> realubot: okey... du sitter på massa nyttig information juh...det gillas
<realubot> urban_: Nja, det finns många här som har tusen ggr bättre koll än mig. :)
<urban_> fast jag har fastnat för dig... du förklarar på ett bra sätt.. o inte massa facktermer =)
<realubot> urban_: Ja, ja, det är ju bra i.a.f.
<phnom> Oh the irony... Unity, som skulle passa så bra på en netbook men inte går att köra på väldigt många netbooks...
<realubot> urban_: Jag glömde svara på din fråga om skrvbordsmiljöer.
<phnom> Och vem är miffot som inte tyckte att gnome-terminal skulle ha stöd för urgency-hinten? :(
<realubot> urban_: Du ska inte blanda ubuntu-desktop med kubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-desktop o.s.v. för då kommer du få menyer där allt ligger hulle rom buller om varannat.
<realubot> urban_: Däremot så kan du installera paketet lxde, kde, xfce4 o.s.v. och vid inloggning välja skrivbordsmiljö.
<realubot> urban_: Men om du installerar lubuntu-desktop eller kubuntu-desktop i Ubuntu så kommer du inte bara få LXDE och KDE utan alla program och annat som ingår i Lubuntu resp. Kubuntu.
<realubot> urban_: Gnome, LXDE, KDE, Xfce är olika skrivbordsmiljöer. Lubuntu, Kubuntu och Ubuntu har samma base system men olika utseende och program. kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-desktop m.m. innehåller skrivbordsmiljöerna + programmen som utmärker varianterna.
<realubot> Jaha ja.
<realubot> phnom: Vilken är urgency-hinten? Alt+F2?
<phnom> realubot: Nä, så att den sätter urgency hint på fönstret när den får en bell... Så att det blinkar fint när nån petar på mig i ircen.
<realubot> phnom: Aha.
<einand> jag tänkte lära mig koda drivrutiner för linux
<realubot> einand: Hm, finns en sådan kurs ju. Umeå universitet.
<realubot> distans
<einand> hum. intressant
<realubot> einand: http://www.umu.se/utbildning/program-kurser/kurs/?code=5EL151
<realubot> einand: Jag undrar om inte madbear har läst den? :S
<einand> ndra om jag kommer in, då jag inte har offiella betyg
<einand> Förkunskapskrav: För tillträde till kursen krävs kurserna Datorteknik I, 7,5hp, (5EL003), Linux som utvecklingsmiljö, 7.5hp (5EL142) eller Systemprogrammering för ingenjörer, 7,5hp (5DV004) eller motsvarande kunskaper.
<realubot> Verkar bara gå på vårterminen tyvärr.
<phnom> Synd att den inte ger A-poäng :(
<einand> nja, jag har ingen av de kurserna
<einand> A-poäng?
<realubot> einand: Mhm, det kanske går att snacka sig till en plats? Du är ju inte helt grön på Linux om man säger så?
<einand> tja, oftast är det lättare att plugga själv än på högskolan
<einand> vad jagm enar med det, är att pluggar jag själv, lär jag mig det jag behöver kunna, inte en massa grundläggande skit man lägger på hatthyllan sedan
<phnom> einand: Avancerade poäng, så jag kan räkna med den kursen i min examen, saknar bara såna poäng... Det finns tre nivåer, Grundnivå 1 & 2 och Avancerade.
<realubot> einand: Det ligger mycket i det. Och i värsta fall så missar man lite teoretsik förståelse.
<realubot> einand: Det kan dock vara intressant att se vad som ingår i kursen. Det kanske ger lite tips om hur du ska lägga upp inlärningen.
<einand> det stämmer förstås, men teorin kommer när den behövs
<phnom> Eftersom jag inriktat mig på inbyggda system så skulle nog den kursen vara rätt nyttig...
<einand> eftersom jag utvecklar system byggda på avr så
<einand> dvs inbyggda )
<phnom> :)
<realubot> Jag har dessutom fått svårare och svårare för att lära mig saker jag inte är intresserad av. Jag skulle aldrig orka plugga in massa tyska glosor och grammatik nu.
<realubot> Jag hade kanske inte klarat gymnasiet om jag hade gått om det. :|
<einand> men varför skall man göra det?
<realubot> Tja, på många utbildningar har man inget val.
<einand> när du är vuxen menar jag
<realubot> Det ingår ju obligatoriska kurser som man bara måste läsa om man ska ha en examen.
<realubot> einand: Nej, inte tyska. Men ett universitetsprogram innehåller också mycket "skit".
<einand> iaf på gymnasienivå tycker jag man lär sig på tok för mycket
<realubot> Ja, som att springa 100 m och kasta kula och grejer.
<realubot> i gymnastiken.
<einand> tja, tänkte mer tex på att en snickare inte behöver läsa hela vägen till matte d tex
<einand> räcker med att dom lär sig räkna tum
<einand> ok, lite överdrift, men tror det är viktigare med lärningubildning i stället
<einand> iaf för dom praktiska yrkerna
<realubot> Det är sjukt bredd på gymansiet ändå. Ena lektionen sitter man och tecknar, nästa räknar man matematik för att lektionen därpå hänga i romerska ringar i en gymnastiksal.
<realubot> einand: Dom är väl inne på det nu också tror jag. Politerna.
<einand> sedan tycker tror att man skall göra som högskolan, koncentera sig på en sak åt gånge, inte ha 5 olika ämnen på samma dag
<realubot> Det var ju så förr innan den gamal borgerliga regeringen började med en ny skolpolitik och linje blev program.
<einand> kanske det
<realubot> Då tror jag att yrkesutbildningarna blev mer teoretiska och med mycket mindre praktik. Nu tror jag att pendeln har svängt tillbaka.
<einand> skall av bussen nu iaf
<realubot> einand: Jag tror ändå det finns mycket bättre möjligheter att bli något på gymansiet idag. Jag gick ju Natur med teknisk inriktning, d.v.s.s det mest teknik-orienterade programmet som fanns på skolan och jag läste datorkunskap A, en liten kurs i Turbo Pascal-programmering och en kurs i digitalteknik. That't it. Jag tror man får bra mycket mer kött på benen om man läser på ett IT-gymansie nu.
<realubot> Hela samhället har ju IT-utvecklats sedan jag gick gymansiet men ändå.
<peyam> hej igen
<peyam> ska ladda ner matlab igen
<peyam> sp ska jag se
<realubot> phnom: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountIso
<peyam> vil bara programmera
<realubot> phnom: Nej.
<realubot> peyam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountIso
<realubot> peyam: Kolla under: "From the Command Line (Normal Superuser Mount)"
<realubot> phnom: Fel igen.
<peyam> hur kan man ha sama tema som man har 11.04 utan att uppgradera
<realubot> Sorry.
<realubot> peyam: Tema? Unity? Med alla ikoner till vänster?
<peyam> ja
<realubot> peyam: Kör du 10.10 nu?
<peyam> vet ej
<peyam> 10.04 tror ja
<peyam> lts versionen
<realubot> peyam: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/install-the-new-ubuntu-10-10-netbook-interface-unity-screenshots/
<peyam> en fråga
<realubot> peyam: Vänta. Det är för 10.10 inte 10.04.
<peyam> vad e det fpr skiillnad på suspend och hyber..
<realubot> peyam: Kolla i Terminalen med: lsb_release -a
<peyam> jag vill spara så mkt ström som möjligt på baterin
<realubot> peyam: Jag tror den största skillnaden är hur datan lagras innan dator startas upp igen.
<peyam> 10.04.3 LTS
<realubot> peyam: Hibernate är suspend to disk, men suspend är nog suspend to RAM. Jag är dock inte säker.
<realubot> peyam: Ok, då ska du inte följa länken.
<peyam> men hur sparar jag högst ström
<peyam> nu laddar jag ner matlab igen
<peyam> idag var jag på arbetsintervju
<peyam> gick så jävla dåligt
<phnom> som realubot sa så är hibernate susp till disk och suspend är till RAM, mest ström sparar du givetvis med hibernate men då tar det längre tid att sparka igång den igen
<peyam> vad betyder suspend
<peyam> flåt min skärm e så liten att jag inte orkar googla
<peyam> det e 9.8 tum
<peyam> 8.9 flåt
<phnom> Att du söver datorn, suspend är som en knockout medans hibernate är narkos
<burrburr> någon här som kör mobilt internet i linux? har lite frågor om usb-modeswitch
<peyam> så vad rekommenderas?
<peyam> när man viker ner skärmen
<realubot> peyam: Jag hinner inte titta på det nu men det är möjligt att det finns ett PPA som man addar med sudo add-apt-repository och som gör att det går att installera Unity i 10.10. Det gäller att du har koll på vad du addar för PPA och att det kommer från en pålitlig källa och att det är till 10.04 och inte till 10.10.
<peyam> ska den gå till suspend eler hibe..
<realubot> peyam: http://www.ord.se/oversattning/engelska/?s=suspend&l=ENGSVE
<realubot> suspend = tills vidare avstänga
<phnom> peyam: Hibernate sparar mest ström, men det tar ett tag för den att vakna igen, med suspend vaknar den direkt. Jag använder suspend.
<peyam> realubot:  tack men jag tror jag struntar i det. vill inte spendera så mkt tid på en grej som kanske inte fungerar ordenrligt
<burrburr> peyam: jag har ställt in att enbart skärmen släcks. vettigt när man behöver flytta en bärbar dator
<peyam> burrburr:  nice jo
<burrburr> phnom: använder också mest suspend. drar inte våldsamt mkt ström. tror det ligger på 0.3 W
<realubot> peyam: Du verkar behöva investera i en extern skärm?
<realubot> !ask | burrburr
<ubot2> burrburr: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<peyam> nej fan. jag har en till bärbar som jag kör win 7 med
<peyam> den här ska jag ha bara i skolan eftersom den andra är aldelles för tung
<realubot> peyam: Ok.
<realubot> peyam: Kör Firefox i fullscreen (F11) så är det inte lika jobbigt att använda Internet på en netbook.
<peyam> ja smart
<burrburr> försöker få switchandet mellan wlan och HDSPA (mobilt internet) att gå snabbare än det gör nu. har ett MF110 (modem) och kör Mint 11 (baserat på Ubuntu 11.04). som det är nu öppnas SD-enheten och det tar rätt lång tid innan jag kan mata in PIN
<realubot> peyam: Adressfältet når du med Ctrl+L. Sökfältet med Ctrl+K.
<peyam> ja det vet jag. tack :)
<coobra> ghha
<coobra> Hund: där ?
<burrburr> realubot: någon idé?
<realubot> burrburr: Inte direkt faktiskt.
<peyam> burrburr:  vf skriver du så många ??
<burrburr> realubot: utgått från http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/
<realubot> burrburr: Det är möjligt att du skulle kunna växla läge med ett Terminalkommando och att du matar in PIN samtidigt och lägger allt i ett bash-skript som du startar med ett klick på en skrivbordsikon eller något. Det är bara en vild gissning.
<burrburr> realubot: antagligen. eller så tar det helt enkelt tid för stickan att upprätta en förbindelse via PPP. trotsallt ett modem :P
<burrburr> realubot: inget reellt problem i den bemärkelsen att den hindrar mig inte. mest nyfiken på hur det funkar
<realubot> burrburr: Ja. Det kanske har med drivrutinen till modemet att göra och att den inte fungerar bättre helt enkelt. Jag vet inte.
<realubot> burrburr: Jag misstänker modemet+drivrutinen.
<peyam> för 6 år sen så körde jag datorer med ram 256 men kändes snabare än den här
<realubot> Att det är där som problemet ligger.
<peyam> hmm
<burrburr> realubot: jepp. klart en config-grej i usb-modeswitch. överflödigt att sd-katalogen visas. dess enda egentliga funktion är att innehålla installationsfilen för win7 ;)
<realubot> burrburr: Jag vet inte vad problemet är, tyvärr. Jag vet att när jag använde mobilt internet så var det lite segt innan systemet fick kontakt med modemet.
<burrburr> realubot: samt en .ini-fil för autostart i win ;)
<burrburr> realubot: oki. tackar. antagligen inget problem. trodde den kunde koppla upp lite snabbare. en struntsak trotsallt. kommer upp i 7 Mbps nu med ett abonnemang specat för 6 Mbps, så jag är nöjd
<realubot> burrburr: Så problemet är mest att SD-katalogen öppnas? Att Ubuntu öppnar katalogen som om det var ett USB-minne typ?
<realubot> burrburr: I värsta fall kan du ju stänga av att Nautilus poppar upp ett fönster när du pluggar in ett USB-minne (modem).
<burrburr> realubot: vill inte autoconnecta. ska vara möjligt att få den att koppla upp automatiskt när man sätter i usb-stickan
<realubot> burrburr: Det borde gå att ställa in i Network Manager.
<burrburr> realubot: nu sätter man in den, väntar ca. 1 min, varpå ett fönster med förfrågan om PIN-kod poppar upp. matar in det, varvid den upprättar en uppkoppling via PPP. därefter får man ansluta med networkmanager
<realubot> burrburr: Ev. får du sätta SIM-kortet i en mobiltelefon och ta bort PIN-koden från SIM-kortet så Ubuntu inte behöver det. Alt. går det att lagra PIN-koden i Ubuntu så du slipper ange den manuellt.
<burrburr> realubot: testat mata in det i networkmanager, men hindrar inte fönstret från att poppa upp.. well well ;)
<realubot> burrburr: Det går nog att ställa in så Network Manager ansluter automatiskt. Det finns alternativ för sådant i Network Manager.
<burrburr> kul att det funkar åtminstone. skönt att jobba mer utomhus i sommar ;)
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-novacut
<peyam> en fråga till alla
<maxjezy> it's a(live)
<realubot> burrburr: Att det tar tid innan du kan ansluta förvånar mig inte direkt. Jag tyckte mitt mobila bredband tog misstänkt lång tid från det att jag pluggade in modemet till det var surfklart.
<peyam> vad e er definition av ordet " nörd"
<burrburr> realubot: det går välja att den autoconnectar (via NM), men löser inget. försöker koppla upp innan modemet upprättat modemlänken
<realubot> peyam: En person med ett särintresse, typ.
<peyam> men är en nörd en tönt också
<maxjezy> självklart
<realubot> peyam: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/N%C3%B6rd
<realubot> "Nörd kommer från engelskans slangord nerd och är en stereotypisk, oftast negativ benämning på en person som har ett fixerat intresse eller intresseområde."
<peyam> realubot:  men jag menar er individuella definition
<realubot> Jag tycker i.o.f.s inte att det är så negativt, men men.
<maxjezy> peyam, kolla valfri amerikans film så får du den sanna bilden av nörd
<peyam> ngn sa på jobbet att en nörd är en sakkunnig tönt
<maxjezy> (collagefilm)
<burrburr> peyam: en person som går djupare in på ämnen som vanliga (dvs icke-nördar) ignorerar. tex. att försöka trimma sitt usb-modem så det kopplar upp sig några sek snabbare. hoho :D
<realubot> peyam: Jag håller med om den definitionen bortsett från att det skulle vara negativt.
<peyam> hmm
<peyam> så en vältränad snubbe som har stort intresse för datorer är inte en nörd
<peyam> ?
<peyam> han måste vara en tönt typ
<realubot> peyam: Nja, en nörd kan väl ha mer än exakt ett intresse, men i princip så är det nog tveksamt.
<burrburr> peyam: alltså, en person som sitter och analyserar fotboll hela dagarna är också en nörd. djupet är det viktiga i sammanhanget
<realubot> En nörd kan säkert ha två intressen, typ StarTrek och datorer. ;)
<realubot> burrburr: En snubbe som gymmar järnet är ju gymnörd.
<realubot> peyam: Det var till dig.
<peyam> hmm
<peyam> nörd är inte negativt men i de flesta samanhang så är det inte positivt
<peyam> hur många här anser sig vara nörd tönt
<burrburr> realubot: en alternativ definition: den som använder tmpfs för att spara loggar på ramminnet och därmed minska "slitaget" av SSD:n är en nörd :D
<realubot> En normal person har 1000 intressen som han/hon fördelar tiden mellan. En nörd har 1-3 som han lägger 90-99% av tiden på. Det är så jag ser på nörd-begreppet.
<peyam> hmm
<realubot> Det hör väl till sedan också att personen är lite bakom när det gäller mode och annat.
<peyam> ja precis
<peyam> och det gör honom till en tötn
<realubot> Det blir ju en indirekt konsekvens av särintresset.
<maxjezy> men nu är det ju inne att vara ute
<peyam> hehe
<realubot> maxjezy: Man är aldrig inne när man är ute. Det är omöjligt.
<peyam> det e inne med nördar
<burrburr> nja. nördar brukar ha både bredd och djup i sina intressen. märk väl att nördar kan vara välanpassade. det behöver alltså inte handla om ett fetto med startrek-t-shirt som dricker litervis med cola
<peyam> resten say gay ut
<realubot> maxjezy: Test att gå ut och in genom ytterdörren så ser du?
<maxjezy> jag hamnar i trapphuset?
<realubot> Ett annat ord för nörd är nog fackidiot.
<peyam> hahaha
<maxjezy> brb!
<burrburr> sitter på ett café utomhus just nu och har druckit min optimerade kopp americano. är jag en nörd?
<peyam> snusar alla nördar?
<realubot> peyam: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fackkunskap
<realubot> "Fackidiot är en nedlåtande och något föråldrad benämning på en expert med ett snävt kunskapsområde. En sådan person är kunnig inom sitt eget ämnesområde men har bristfälliga kunskaper inom andra områden och kan därför uppfattas som dåligt allmänbildad."
<realubot> Fackidiot ligger nära nörd, tycker jag.
<realubot> Det är nog inte så svårt att kombinera.
<burrburr> realubot: tänker mig en byråkrat på f-kassan som kan överdrivet mycket om regler för sjukersättning :P
<realubot> Om man nu ska vara fördomsfull.
<peyam> hmm
<realubot> maxjezy: Testa inte det där med dörren. Det var bara ett skämt. ;)
<peyam> hur säger man fördomsfull på engelska
<realubot> peyam: http://www.ord.se/oversattning/engelska/?s=f%C3%B6rdomsfull&l=ENGSVE
<maxjezy> beforejudgefull?
<peyam> hatar den här skärmen
<realubot> bias?
<burrburr> peyam: prejudiced, biased
<burrburr> tycker biased oftast funkar bäst
<peyam> mm
<realubot> Nej, bbl.
<peyam> hmm
<burrburr> peyam: hm?
<peyam> tack burrburr
<peyam> ska vi prata om annat
<peyam> typ svenska tjejer
<burrburr> på #ubuntu-se ? :P
<peyam> jag e 23 år och aldrig haft en svensk tjej
<peyam> burrburr:  så länge inga frågor dykt upp så kan man passa på och småprata
<burrburr> är 31 och är gift. ett tag sen man var ute och härjade :)
<peyam> hahah
<peyam> när gifter du dej
<peyam> och vad har du för jobb
<peyam> gifte*
<burrburr> kvinnan jag älskar. är inte religiös så det beror inte på det ;)
<peyam> va menar du
<peyam> nej nej hahahaa
<peyam> jag tänkte inte alls på det
<peyam> nu har jag laddat ner matlab igen
<peyam> vad ska jag göra. kan ni säga här så jag slpper göra fel igen
<peyam> flåt råkade stänga
<peyam> så vad göra nu
<peyam> steg 1)
<haffe> peyam: Jag tror att det här är vad du letar efter http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/install-furius-iso-mount-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<peyam> jag kör uburnu 10
<peyam> ubutnu har nbyggd mounter
<einand> realubot: jag ser it som teoretisk kurs, så a
<einand> ja
<einand> men de praktiskta tror jag är svårare
<peyam> vadå för kurs
<coobra> hah
<coobra> ja e så korkad
<coobra> :D
<Philip5> maxjezy: hej
<burrburr> hemma igen. skönt att bo centralt ;)
<einand> burrburr: orättvist
<peyam> vad ska jag välja för mount point
<peyam> ngn som kan hjälpa
<tunnblo> Varför tänker jag på Medison när jag ser peyam?
<peyam> vet ej
<tunnblo> Hette inte han något sådant?
<peyam> Kan ni hjälpa mig istället
<peyam> mount point
<haffe> peyam: Använd guiverktygen.
<haffe> Det är enklare för både dig och för oss.
<peyam> laddade ner Gmount
<peyam> jag valde /media/ so mount point
<haffe> Ok.
<peyam> men det hände inget
<peyam> sen då
<peyam> va gör man
<tunnblo> Alltid massa problem med allting in Lajjnucks. T.o.m. att montera saker.
<haffe> Ja.
<haffe> Det är en del av charmen.
<peyam> men nu har jag mountat
<haffe> Nu skriver jag iofs det här på en macbook som kör Snow Leopard.
<peyam> vad e näst
<haffe> Öppna katalogen, tuta och kör.
<peyam> jag öppnat det
<peyam> sen
<peyam> vilken fil ska jag välja
<tunnblo> Snöläpard.
<tunnblo> Varför inte Läjjon?
<haffe> Jag är för snål för att köpa Läjjon just nu.
<peyam> kan ngn hjälpa
<peyam> nu har jag katalogen va gör ja
<phnom> peyam: Tror det finns en fil som heter setup, kör den.
<haffe> Du vill installera matlab?
<peyam> nej
<peyam> det finns ingen
<phnom> Nähä, install då?
<peyam> det finns install.
<peyam> ja men det händer inge när jag dubbel klicker på den
<peyam> This file is uknown...
<tunnblo> Mitt mat-labb är köket.
<phnom> peyam: Högerklicka på filen -> egenskaper -> mittentabben (heter permissions här) och klicka i att du vill göra den körbar
<haffe> peyam: Starta en terminal, cd:a in till rätt katalog och kör /setup
<peyam> The permisson of "install" could not be determined
<peyam> haffe vet ej hur man gör
<maxjezy> Philip5, hej!
<peyam> hej igen
<peyam> nu kund ejag köra installationen
<peyam> men den kan inte skapa mappen
<peyam> /usr/local/R2010s
<phnom> Hur startade du installationen?
<Philip5> bara root/sudo har rätt att skapa mappar och kopiera in filer där
<peyam> det går inte
<peyam> den skapar ingen mapp
<peyam> va fan
<peyam> hållit på i två dygner nu
<peyam> /usr/local/MATLAB/R2010b
<peyam> det går inte att ändra premission heller
<peyam> det går inte att ändra premission på install filen heller
<maxjezy> Lena Philip5son?
<maxjezy> hur länge håller ditt batteri?
<peyam> nu har jag laddare
<peyam> men hur kör jag den här
<peyam> asså snälla kan ngn bara hjälpa
<larsemil> dalayoga: vad är det du ska köra?
<larsemil> haha
<larsemil> oj
<larsemil> peyam: vad är det du ska köra?
<peyam> jag vill instalera matlab
<peyam> Jag mountade och när jag går och dubbelklicker på install så händer det ingenting
<tunnblo> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/4H <-- Kan detta verkligen stämma? 40 gårdar bara i Sverige?
<larsemil> prova i terminalen
<peyam> vad skriver jag
<larsemil> peyam: vart monterade du det?
<peyam> den ser ut som en inmattad cd skiva
<peyam> på vänstra menyn
<larsemil> måste gå, har lite annat. sorry
<peyam> pff
<einand> urk
<einand> urk
<einand> varför är  det så få banker som stöder att man uppnar dollar och euro konton
<einand> som privatperson
<peyam> vad ska jag göra
<peyam> hur installerar jag den där jävla matlab instal filen
<phnom> peyam: Vilken mapp monterade du den i?
<peyam> den ser ut som inmatad cd skica
<peyam> det ser ut som de på vänstra menyn
<maxjezy> peyam, jag är noob men har du testat gksu nautilus
<maxjezy> och sen tagit dig till filen
<peyam> jag mountera det med archive
<peyam> mounter eller ngt
<maxjezy> och sen gett den permission den vägen
<peyam> jag har filen öppnat men det händer inget med install. går inte at ändra premission
<maxjezy> peyam, går det inte installera matlab via någon repository istället då?
<haffe> :)
<maxjezy> jag är noob, förlåt.
<haffe> maxjezy: Vet du vad en licens för matlab kostar?
<maxjezy> haffe, nej :)
<haffe> Mycket pengar.
<peyam> det e skolan som betalat
<haffe> Mycket Mycket pengar.
<einand> inte ett piss
<EAG> matlab är lite krångligt att installera faktiskt
<maxjezy> ja vet inte ens vad det är!
<einand> mattlab-licens är gratis för högskolestudenter
<peyam> jag instalerade det för länge sen på ubutntu 9 eler 8
<peyam> och det tog lika lång tid
<einand> när jag installera mab-lab i arch körde jag bara deras installations-binär
<phnom> peyam: Öppna en terminal, och skriv "sudo ~/.gvfs/install" utan fnuttarna, tryck enter, skriv in ditt lösenord. Det kommer inte synas att du skriver något men det funkar ändå. Tryck enter. profit.
<phnom> Eventuellt är det en mapp till efter .gvfs
<phnom> JAg laddar ner det själv nu och kollar vart archive mounter monterar skräpet.
<peyam> dne säger att den inte kan skapa ngn mapp
<peyam> en mapp där matlab lägger sina  filer
<peyam> /usr/local/MATLAB/R2010b
<peyam> den här mappen kan inte skapas av ngn anledning
<phnom> för att du inte är sudo/root. Du har inte rättigheter att skapa något där.
<peyam> hur fixar jag det
<peyam> vad skriver jag i terminalen
<phnom> peyam: aight, vad exakt heter isofilen?
<phnom> matlab_r2010a.iso?
<peyam> ja
<peyam> nej
<phnom> 2011?
<maxjezy> b
<maxjezy> ?
<peyam> matlab2010b_32.iso
<phnom> ok, då öppnar du en terminal, och skriver det här: sudo ~/.gvfs/matlab2010b_32.iso/install
<phnom> sen skriver du in ditt lösenord, det kommer att se ut som att du inte skriver något men det ska vara så.
<phnom> och tryck enter emmelan såklart
<phnom> emellan*
<einand> är det bara jag, men jag tycker min senaste kompilation är riktigt, riktigt COOL-LÖJLIG
<einand> när jag får en kommentar på facebook, så tänds lampan på skrivbordet
<maxjezy> släcks den när du läst kommentaren?
<einand> Japp
<einand> Lampa = slarvigt utryck för LED
<peyam> bash: sudo~/.gvfs/matlab2010b_32.iso/install: No such file or directory
<phnom> peyam: det ska vara ett mellanslag mellan sudo och  ~
<peyam> sudo: /home/peyam/.gvfs/matlab2010b_32.iso/install: command not found
<peyam> sudo ~/.gvfs/matlab2010b_32.iso/install
<phnom> peyam: och filen hette install? inte install.sh?
<einand> har något utanför natulus tillgång till .gvfs?
<peyam> ska se
<phnom> einand: Provade att mounta en iso och jag kan pilla i den via terminalen
<peyam> samma
<einand> ok
<phnom> peyam: ok... skriv ls ~/.gvfs, vad står det?
<peyam> händer inget
<phnom> peyam: Och du har den monterad, via archive mounter?
<peyam> ja
<peyam> ska jag unmuntera
<einand> prova montera i terminalen då
<peyam> hur gör ja det
 * phnom ger stafettpinnen till einand och fortsätter dricka öl...
<einand> mount -o loop /sökvägentill.iso /sökvägenTillVartMapp
<einand> tror dock du måste göra det som root
<einand> vet inte hur ubuntu är confat
<peyam> nej iongen fara
<maxjezy> är det bara jag som får chromium att crasha varje gång någon ger en kommentar på facebook?
<peyam> jag tror jag struntar i det här
<maxjezy> peyam, +2
<einand> maxjezy: när Chrome 13 kom gjorde den det också för mig, tills jag starta om datorn
<maxjezy> 5.0.342.9 (43360) Ubuntu
<maxjezy> den versionen kör jag
<phnom> maxjezy: Du tycker inte att det är dags att uppgradera? :P
<maxjezy> phnom, ska se om det finns någon uppgradering
<maxjezy> 241 uppdateringar tillgängliga
<phnom> femman är ju riktigt gammal...
<maxjezy> ska bli intressant och se om det blir någon förbättring när det här är klart!
<maxjezy> hoppas den inte bara uppdaterar kerneln nu också
<maxjezy> sådärja
<maxjezy> version 12 nu :)
<phnom> \o/
<maxjezy> nu krashar det inte längre :)
<phnom> Du kan inte ha uppdaterat på väldigt länge om du fortfarande körde femman...
<maxjezy> jag körde ju in ubuntu 10.04 som gästoperativsystem till min 11.04
<maxjezy> så jag kan använda trådbundet internet igen :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: kan du inte köra kärnan från 10.04 i 11.04 då om den funkar för dig?
<phnom> Funkar inte ditt snöre i 11.04? :O
<Philip5> eller köra in senaste drivisarna av den som du har
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag vet inte
<maxjezy> jag vill ju inte hålla på och hacka och dona
<maxjezy> förstår bara inte varför något som fungerar slutar fungera
<Philip5> låter ju lite jobigt
<Philip5> vad har du för krets som sköter nätet då?
<maxjezy> hur ser jag det?
<Philip5> har väl uppdaterats drivisar som introducerat någon bugg
<Philip5> lspci
<maxjezy> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<maxjezy> kan det vara det?
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> eller kanske det här ? Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Philip5> det är den trådlösa
<maxjezy> både det trådlösa och trådbunda sturlar ju
<maxjezy> trådlösa fungerar ju dock
<maxjezy> men kopplar ner efter att jag laddat ner lite fil
<maxjezy> och är skitsegt
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du en Samsung N130?
<maxjezy1> sådärja, startade om datorn och trådlösa fungerar fortfarande iaf :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du en Samsung N130?
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du en Samsung N130?
<maxjezy> n140
<maxjezy> N140
<maxjezy> har en NC10 med
<maxjezy> men den har inte senaste ubuntu't
<maxjezy> om ja inte mins fel.
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du kollat om det här funkar för dig? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1744668
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag har ju wireless men inte wire
<maxjezy> och om jag inte laddar tunga filer
<maxjezy> så kopplas jag inte ner alls
<maxjezy> däremot när jag laddar ner en ubuntu iso tex
<maxjezy> på torrent
<maxjezy> i hög speed
<maxjezy> då dör det
<maxjezy> fast jag är fortfarande uppkopplad enligt networkmanagern
<maxjezy> men inte enligt något annat
<maxjezy> trådbundet däremot vore nice om det fungerade :)
<maxjezy> well, jag har ju ett fungerade operativsystem nu iaf
<maxjezy> 10.04 is the shit!
<einand> Vem av er snodde mina 50 zener dioder
<Philip5> chees: extra har nästan allt men om man kör kde 4.7 så finns det några paket som är ombyggda speciellt för det i den andra
<chees> hej
<chees> och för unity?
<Philip5> bara extra
<chees> ok
<coobra> nice
<realubot> coobra: Och för Unity?
<realubot> coobra: Äsch.
<realubot> chees stack.
<einand> http://t.co/ysARlNw
<realubot> What?
<einand> funderar på att utöka mitt osoclisop att köras på mobilen
<einand> realubot: http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/4e3b0f7e678f7_IMG_20110803_014743.jpg
<realubot> Det kallar jag utveckling: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.392069/12000--for-det-dar!?showGallery=true&allimages=true
<Numn> kan man skaffa sig lubuntu fast man har xubuntu va?
<realubot> einand: Vad är det där?
<Numn> dumt att det inte finns nåt snabbt sätt att byta ifall jag hade känsla att göra det :)
<einand> realubot: det är min sonar
<einand> hemmabyggd
<realubot> Numn: Du ska nog inte blanda lubuntu-desktop med xubuntu-desktop. Däremot så borde det gå bra att installer LXDE i Xubuntu och välja skrivbordsmiljön vid inloggning.
<realubot> einand: Vad ska du ha den till?
<einand> avstånd
<Numn> realubot, jag kunna testa det snabbt och kolla men när jag kör så failar den i virtualbox
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Numn> cmon.. nej inte 00;00-dansen!!?
<Numn> hellu?
 * realubot gör en golfapplåd åt x_link.
<Numn> realubot, vet inte vad ska ta mig till. hmm. gör det nån skillnad ifall jag kör lubuntu tsm som en skrivbordskjafs
<realubot> Numn: Vad menar du? Lubuntu tillsammans med?
<realubot> Numn: Du ska inte kombinera lubuntu-desktop med xubuntu-desktop för då får du massa saker huller om buller i menyerna.
<Numn> uhm lxde.. för det är väll lubuntu?
<Numn> annars kan jag väll ha två st sidan om varandra.. det gör väll ingen skillnad va'?
<David-A> Numn: paketet lubuntu-desktop drar med sej en massa program som man kanske inte vill ha tillsammans med xfce. prova isåfall paketet lxde och installera fler lx-program (beroenden i lubuntu-desktop) efterhand om det behövs. (varning: bara ett försök till förklaring, har ej provat själv)
<Numn> David-A, jag tänkte mig installera lubuntu på sidan om. men det påverkar väll inte varandra va?
<David-A> Numn: "på sidan om"?
<Numn> ja. typ som ifall jag skulle installera ubuntu på sidan om som window xp
<Numn> eller windows menar jag :o
<David-A> Numn: dual-boot! det blir ingen påverkan mellan installerade program på olika system på olika partitioner. (om man inte öppnar partitionen och mixtrar med den från ett annat system förståss, eller om antivirusprogrammet i windows gör det)
<Numn> okej, så då kan jag installera lubuntu och testa det medans jag kör xubuntu här också
<Numn> jag kan väll ta bort det sen när jag känner för vilken det jag vill ha typ?
<David-A> Numn: har du en dator från 2000-talet kan du testa i en virtuell maskin, så behöver du inte dual-boota el logga ut för att testa.
<Numn> jag vet, men jag har liten "klen" dator
<maxjezy> Numn, min dator klarar att köra flera operativsystem samtidigt
<maxjezy> den har 1,6 ghz
<maxjezy> 1 gb ram
<Numn> jo, men jag menade typ i virtuellt.
<David-A> Numn: jag har ca 4 linuxsystem i olika partitioner på hårddisken, men numera använder jag bara ett. När jag bestämt mej för att jag inte behöver de andra kan jag slå ihop de partitionerna och ladda ner filmer där. Var det så du tänkte?
<maxjezy> Numn, kolla den här videon
<maxjezy> första minuten
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/dammagrus#p/u/51/hLjN9EbJlY8
<maxjezy> jag har gjort den med min dator
<maxjezy> en netbook
<Philip5> x_link: bra du sköter dig även när jag inte är här ;)
<Numn> jag tänkte ha två olika typer på en dator :P
<Numn> jag vet inte om det är på samma
<x_link> Philip5: Hehe ja =)
<fqva> någon som kan hjälpa mig med följande guide: http://openelec.tv/find-help/documentation/howtos/sound/item/47-sound-over-hdmi-on-ion2
<x_link> Dags att sova
<x_link> God natt!
<Philip5> x_link: det är bäst
<Philip5> x_link: bollibompa är slut för länge sedan ;)
<fqva> jag är helt grön och har ingen aning om hur jag ansluter med ssh till att börja med
<fqva> någon?
<Philip5> fqva: först kan man ju undra om du är inloggad på den datorn som har ion2 eller om det är på en annan burk som du ska ställa in det på?
<Numn> David-A, jag ska testa att göra det
<fqva> annan burk. sitter med telefonen
<David-A> fqva: där man ssh-ar från ska ha en ssh-client (borde finnas i ubuntu), där man ssh-ar till ska ha en ssh-server (t.ex openssn-server). har du dem?
<Philip5> fqva: ska du configa den andra burken från din mobil?
<David-A> ssn>ssh
<fqva> inte den blekaste
<Philip5> hehe
<fqva> nej det är inte tanken
<Philip5> inte lätt för oss att veta då om du inte ens vet vad du har för burk, dator eller loggar in på den
<fqva> är det terminalen dom vill.att jag ska in i enligt guiden?
<Philip5> du ska bara komma åt en fil verkar det som och det kan man göra på många sätt
<fqva> om jag gör inställningarna i ubuntu, kommer dom funka i openelec?
<maxjezy> fan vad det suger batteri från datorn när man laddar mobilen via usb
<David-A> :)
<fqva> filen finns inte svarar terminalen
<joru> någon som är haj på mailserver när man går från authpam till authmysql och ställer in användare via sql? jag har problem med Mailbox-position.
<David-A> fqva: vilken fil? vilket kommando?
<fqva> http://openelec.tv/find-help/documentation/howtos/sound/item/47-sound-over-hdmi-on-ion2
<fqva> det löste sig till sist, har tagit mig 3dagar att få ordning på hdmi ljud
<fqva> fortfarande inget i xbmc menyn dock
<realubot> net-split: Jag tror det går bra att ha KDE, LXDE, Xfce o.s.v. installerade parallellt på samma system men du ska inte ha ubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-desktop o.s.v på samma system för paketen innehåller mycket mer än bara skrivbordsmiljön LXDE, KDE eller Gnome.
<realubot> *suck*
<realubot> maxjezy: Kan tänka mig att det suger batteri.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är ju vansinnigt egentligen att ladda ett batteri med energin ur ett annat batteri. Det vekrar ologisk s.a.s.
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Oavsett dist............hur lång tid ska det normalt ta att göra en rebuild av xulrunner av src-paketet?
<Umeaboy> Det tar ju hur lång tid som helst det här.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Kompilerar du?
<realubot> Umeaboy: Det beror väl på hur snabb processor du har i.s.f. också misstänker jag.
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Min är dubbelkärnig.
<Umeaboy> 2,1 Ghz per styck.
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Jag vet inte hur lång tid det borde ta.
<Umeaboy> Ser hur som helst en massa varningar under processen.
<Umeaboy> Det kan inte vara bra.
<realubot> Nej. Det låter ju inte bra.
<Umeaboy> Oanvända variabler plus rv-fel.............
<Umeaboy> Varför gör inte de som bygger paketen så att de testar med paketinstalleraren först för att hitta fel för att kunna rätta till dem innan det släpps som stabil version?
<Umeaboy> Jag vet till exempelvis att man kan testa genom att skriva urpmi --test paketnamn
<Umeaboy> DÃ¥ visar den om det finns konflikter.
<Umeaboy> urpmi ska kunna visa verbose-mode också.
<Umeaboy> Eller om det är rpm.
<Umeaboy> Hur som helst............skumt.
#ubuntu-se 2011-08-05
<realubot> Kasst att Lubuntus Update Manager bara stänger ner helt utan felmeddelande om man skriver fel lösenord när man ska uppdatera systemet.
<einand> kassst att du skriver in fel lösenord
<realubot> einand: Den ska inte bara stänga utan att säga något.
<einand> tycker jag nog
<einand> rätt säker på att det är en säkerhets design
 * joru svär åt squirrelmail
<einand> joru: blir det bättre då?
<joru> einand: man kan ju hoppas
<joru> hoppet är det sista som överger mig
<joru> fast det är väl inkompetens som spökar
<joru> =)
<David-A> klockan är snart 3 på natten och nån sa "spökar"
<David-A> uh
<maxjezy> räknas språktillägg som appar?
<David-A> appar? pratar vi telefoner el ubuntu?
<maxjezy> telefoner
<joru> David-A: :)
<joru> näe nu får det vara nog
<joru> gonatt.
<David-A> ingen aning
 * realubot har ingen smartphone.
<maxjezy> realubot, vad har du då?
<maxjezy> kobra?
<David-A> offtopic: sist jag köpte telefon gick jag in i en affär o bad om en som kunde sända sms. o så fick jag en med kamera o blåtand också trots att jag inte bett om det. :)
<maxjezy> nokia 1616 är nog den simplaste telefon på marknaden
<maxjezy> har typ telefon och sms och radio
<maxjezy> radio är inte fy skam
<maxjezy> 540 timmar standby också
<maxjezy> såhärdags är nog inte lite offtopicprat förbjudet
<maxjezy> så länge man inte pratar helt åt skogen offtopic
<realubot> maxjezy: En E 610i.
<realubot> *SE
<realubot> Den är flera år gammal.
<maxjezy> så länge telefon funkar så why not
<maxjezy> min gamla dog vid 2 minuter samtal
<maxjezy> om inte ja hade laddare i
<realubot> Problemet med smartphones är batteritiden. Det ser jag som en stor nackdel faktiskt.
<maxjezy> nokia n82
<maxjezy> realubot, standby är ju bra
<realubot> maxjezy: Hur länge håller batteriet innan du måste ladda om du använder telefonen "normalt"?
<maxjezy> batteritiden går ju ner när man lyssnar musik osv
<maxjezy> har bara haft min en dag
<maxjezy> har laddat den en gång
<maxjezy> men ja har ju spelat, lyssnat på mp3 i ganska många timmar osv
<maxjezy> youtubat endel
<maxjezy> lärt mig telefonen helt enkelt
<realubot> Ok. Jag har fått uppfattningen att smartphones har betydligt sämre batteritid än en vanlig telefon. Det stör mig. En telefon ska man inte behöva ladda varje dag.
<maxjezy> om man använder den som telefon tror ja de håller en vecka iaf
<maxjezy> Standby: Upp till 750 timmar (GSM) / 625 timmar (3G)
<maxjezy> Samtalstid: Upp till 12,9 timmar (GSM) / 6,5 timmar (3G)
<maxjezy> på min lur dvs
<maxjezy> de skiljer väl sig endel mellan lurarna kan ja tänka mig
<maxjezy> Kapacitet: 1500 mAh
<maxjezy> http://www.samsung.com/se/consumer/mobil/mobil/mobilephones/GT-I9000HKDXEE/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&tab=specification
<maxjezy> den har jag
<maxjezy> htc sensation tex har bara 350 timmar på gsm tex
<maxjezy> tror samsung är snäppet bättre på batterier och skärmar än sina konkurrenter
<realubot> maxjezy: Mhm. Det som drar batteri är ju skärmen. Eller om telefonen får jobba mycket också kanske.
<realubot> Prollen.
<realubot> maxjezy: Den ligger nr 1 på prisjakt?
<maxjezy> vilken?
<realubot> Förr eller senare får man skaffa en Android-lur.
<realubot> maxjezy: Din?
<maxjezy> ja vet inte?
<maxjezy> gör den?
<maxjezy> på batteritid eller?
<realubot> Nej, rank. Populärast, typ.
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> ja, det är helt klart en fet telefon
<maxjezy> jag är nöjd med priset jag betala
<realubot> maxjezy: http://www.prisjakt.nu/kategori.php?k=v1436&o=lokal_rank#prodlista
<realubot> Galaxy S II?
<realubot> Vad betalade du då?
<maxjezy> nej, samsung galaxy s i9000
<realubot> Aha.
<maxjezy> den som ligger först är 9100
<maxjezy> nya :)
<realubot> Plats 13. Det är inte så illa det heller.
<maxjezy> ja, den är fetaste androiden iaf
<maxjezy> min är ju 1 år gammal
<maxjezy> modellen
<maxjezy> jag betala 1100
<realubot> Mm. Jo, men ska du ha en ny så får du punga ut med 4500 kr eller så.
<realubot> maxjezy: Ok. Ja, för 1100 kr får du inte ens en Blade.
<realubot> ZTE
<realubot> Ny då.
<maxjezy> min är ny
<realubot> maxjezy: Kör du med det där tangentbordet som många gillar?
<maxjezy> men modellen är ju inte så ny
<maxjezy> nej, jag gillade inte det så mycket
<maxjezy> kanske man kan lära sig gilla det
<realubot> maxjezy: Hur fick du den för 1100 om den är ny?
<maxjezy> en kompis fick den från sitt jobb
<maxjezy> så fick ja köpa den
<realubot> Jag kommer inte ihåg vad det heter.
<realubot> maxjezy: Hyggligt.
<maxjezy> swipe
<maxjezy> tror jag
<realubot> Mm, kanske det. Det låter bekant.
<realubot> maxjezy: Nej. SwiftKey, heter det.
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> Det var en prisvärd telefon din polare köpte till dig i.a.f.
<realubot> *sålde
<realubot> Den kostar ju minst 2800 kr ny.
<realubot> maxjezy: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=609185
<realubot> Kompispris.
<maxjezy> ja, typ 3000 i affär :)
<maxjezy> skulle dock aldrig betala 3000 för en telefon annars
<maxjezy> tusenlappen är typ gränsen för mig
<realubot> Varför har surfplattor Tegra och inte Intel Atom eller om man vänder på det - varför har netbooks Intel Atom och inte Tegra?
<realubot> maxjezy: Mhm, min SE kostade 2000 kr ny för några år sedan. Jag tror man får gå upp till 2000 kr faktiskt. En ZTE Blade ligger bra i pris på 1400 kr eller så.
<maxjezy> man kan få en riktigt bra telefon för 299 kr
<maxjezy> men ja ville ha mp3 samtidigt
<maxjezy> därför tycker jag 1000 kr kan vara värt det
<maxjezy> annars hade ja köpt för 299
<maxjezy> jag har ju dator som ja kan se film och allt annat på så smartphone är inget måste
<maxjezy> men mp3'n är så pass bra på telefonen så de va värt det här köpet
<maxjezy> hörlurarna va dåliga dock
<maxjezy> gillar inte såna man stoppar i öronen
<maxjezy> har ett par sony sen tidigare som jag gillar och de funkar fint till telefon med så inga problem
<maxjezy> intressant att läsa på prisjakt
<maxjezy> kommentarer angående butikerna
<maxjezy> elgiganten verkar sälja mycket begagnade prylar
<maxjezy> till nypris
<realubot> maxjezy: Inte Android.
<realubot> Man får räkna med minst 1000 kr för en ny Android-lur.
<realubot> Jag skulle aldrig köpa en beg. Android-lur eftersom jag inte vill ha beg. batteri och en manipulerad hårdvara.
<maxjezy> den för 299 är en nokia med inga funktioner typ
<Unk1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8cHcvzDzuM
<realubot> elbiljardaro har lämnat oss i sticket inatt.
<coobra> GODMORGON !!!!
<bartzan> tjena, jag har precis installerat ubuntu 11.04 har en laptop med bluetooth på och som ni alla vet drar bluetoth en heldel batteri när den är igång! vid boot så slås bluetooth på i 11.04 undrar ifall någon här vet hur man får den avstängd?
<Kimmen> bartzan: brukar inte bluetooth gå att slå på/av med en knapp på datorn?
<bartzan> jo, jag kan stänga av den i unity interfacet också, vad jag undrade över var ifall man kan ställa in så att den per default inte är på vid boot
<bartzan> så slipper man behöva tänka på att stänga av den helatiden
<Kimmen> som de skriver i den här tråden: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1333221 kanske funkar
<bartzan> ska kolla in den, kom faktiskt på att man kanske kan göra det i bios också. men i alla fall skulle vara skönt att veta hur man gör det i OS'et
<Kimmen> kan ju vara smut att ha de avstängt när den bootar så kan man ju faktiskt slå igång det om det behövs
<Kimmen> istället för att ha de helt av
<Nafallo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOnwleQKlzA
<haffe> Action.
<yeager> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/167032
 * Nafallo heads to Millbank for handling RMAs
<Nafallo> -ECHANNEL, DOH
<nc10> Hello i stugorna!
<haffe> Hej.
<nc10> finns det googletalk för linux?
<nc10> på sidan hittar jag bara exe
<nc10> vill använda funktionen "call"
<nc10> inte text dvs.
<Jarulf> Pidgin har stöd för Google talk men jag är osäker på om det också innefattar voice call
<Squarism> Hur installerar man ett program i wine o startar det?
<Squarism> ok.. nu förstår jag
<Squarism> man kör dom med "wine loader"
<Philip5> Squarism: ska du installera CoH i wine!!?? :D
<Philip5> Squarism: i så fall tror jag inte det går att köra en vanlig install utan man får först installera på windows och patcha och sedan kopiera över hela CoH-mappen till wine och sedan kan man köra det
<Philip5> Squarism: installern och framför allt patchningen brukar knasa
<Squarism> Philip5, hej
<Squarism> Philip5, nej .. jag försöker köra warcraft 3
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> tycker du ska köra in CoH i wine också och testa. funkar riktigt bra
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<Coffe> kanske skulle köra min ipv6 fråga igen
<Coffe> nej routing fråga
<Coffe> Dagens routing fråga :)  idag har jag ett /48 nät .. jag kan ju då i min router sätta att ska man komma åt vissa nät. så ska man gå via en annan router.. men ! hur kan man få den "routen" att sprida sig ? så inte all trafik går via min router först utan tar den kortaste vägen ?
<maxjezy> woho, nu ringer man gratis via skype
<Coffe> till ?
<maxjezy> andra skypers
<maxjezy> men, jag har ett konto på datorn och ett på mobilen
<Coffe> har man ju alltid gjort
<maxjezy> så ja ringer hem gratis
<Coffe> du å ET kan bilda klubb :P
<tunnblo> Alltså... vad är grejen med svenska filmer och att vara totalt värdelösa och efterblivna? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knxZ4bco9XE
<haffe> De efterblivna amerikanska filmerna tar sig inte hit.
<haffe> På samma sätt som de efterblivna danska, franska, tyska och så vidare.
<tunnblo> Mjae...
<tunnblo> Jägarna var ju bra, t.ex. Eller?
<tunnblo> Vissa var bra, men väldigt få.
<tunnblo> Och det är aldrig budgeten som är problemet enligt mig.
<haffe> LÃ¥ter precis som film i stort.
<tunnblo> Roy Andersson gör vackra filmer, dock.
<haffe> En del bra, det mesta skräp.
<tunnblo> Jag förstår dock inte hur de tänker när de enda filmerna som numera släpps som är svenska är helt osebara.
<haffe> Skiten är redan betald och gjord. Lika bra att släppa den och försöka tjäna tillbaka lite pengar.
<tunnblo> Mannen på Taket = bra.
<tunnblo> De första Jönssonligan-filmerna = bra.
<tunnblo> På senare år vet jag inte en enda film som varit ens sevärd som kommit från Sverige. Varför?
<tunnblo> (Och jo, jag lyssnar på det du skriver och uppskattar det.)
<kodein> kognitiv bias.
<tunnblo> kodein: ?
<haffe> Han säger att du har bestämt dig för att svensk film är dålig, så du ser bara dåliga filmer från sverige.
<tunnblo> Faktiskt har jag, till skillnad från de flesta andra, aldrig tyckt så tidigare.
<tunnblo> Först på senare tid har jag själv insett detta.
<haffe> Det är nog för att du har blivit äldre.
<tunnblo> Och förstår inte varför.
<tunnblo> Kanske...
<haffe> När du var barn så var det roligt i timmar med någon som halkade på ett bananskal och fick en tårta i ansiktet.
<haffe> Nu gråter du lite inombords över att sådan kallas humor.
<tunnblo> Men Bröderna Fluff tyckte jag var skitkul som barn och det håller än idag. Men Kommisarie Späck kunde jag inte ens se klart... för första gången någonsin, nästan. Brukar alltid ge filmer en chans.
<tunnblo> Och det var ändå bara en lågbudgetserie för barn.
<haffe> Ibland så fungerar lågbudgetserier.
<tunnblo> Kanske enbart beror på nostalgi...
<haffe> Nästa stadie blir att du blir så bitter att du inte kan skratta.
<tunnblo> Om någon säger något roligt så...
<tunnblo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtC9xFS_3RU
<kodein> haffe: just. vi två är ju redan där
<kodein> var eddie murphy nånsin rolig?
<haffe> kodein: Jag kommer ihåg att du skrattade när jag gjorde ambulansljud för att illustrera nintendos nya konsoll.
<tunnblo> Wiiiiiii-uuuuu-wiiiiiiii-uuuuuuuu!
<kodein> haffe: ja, men det var ju flera veckor sedan
<haffe> Jo.
<haffe> Det var väl det roliga vi kommer att ha i år.
<tunnblo> Ungefär på den här nivån är svensk film idag: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_U4cthFCLs&feature=player_detailpage#t=124s
<haffe> tunnblo: Glöm inte Colin Nutley.
<tunnblo> :S
<haffe> Fast Göta Kanal 2 och Göta Kanal 3 var inte direkt svenska cineastiska höjdpunkter.
<tunnblo> Göta Kanal 3 är som ett skämt. Jag kan utan att ens ha sett den säga med säkerhet att den är skit.
<haffe> Nåväl.
<haffe> Det är tur att ingen behöver titta på den.
<tunnblo> Säg inte det...
<tunnblo> A, B or C? A = http://www.example.com/somepage (example.com/whatever redirects to the www. version) B = http://example.com/somepage (www.example.com/whatever redirects to the non-www. version) C = Both work and none redirect to the other, but simply stick like it was typed in or as constructed in the link.
<tunnblo> Orkar inte översätta.
<Coffe> Skål
<coobra> alkis
<realubot> Coffe: Cheers!
 * realubot sveper ett glas starkvatten.
<Coffe> coobra, luder :P
<coobra> lätt
<coobra> ja e billig
<Coffe> me like
<coobra> kaffe är skiten
<realubot> Jag är uppe i ratio 211 nu på Lubuntu 11.04.
<thina> är det värt o använda 11.04?
<haffe> Beror på om du gillar unity.
<coobra> Hund: :D
<Hund> coobra: :P
<Hund> Nu ica. afk
<coobra> mehh
<maxjezy> någon som kan förklara vad fjärrskrivbord är till för?
<kodein> för att skrivborda från fjärran?
<coobra> maxjezy: om du ska nå ditt skrivbord hemma eller på jobbet
<Coffe> kan ip 2001:9b0:112.abba.caba.daba.faba.gaba vara mi .. känns lite rolig.
<maxjezy> coobra, underlättar det inte om bilden uppdateras ibland också?
<virtuald> nej, bara 0-f
<maxjezy> bara musen som är aktiv, resten är ju i princip en bild bara
<coobra> maxjezy: jag sshar mer och mer så förstår inte vad man ska med det till
<maxjezy> klickar man på startmenyn så hängder ju inget på fjärrdatorn
<Coffe> jag kör nx varje dag...
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du satt väldigt tunga inställningar i förhållande till din uppkoplling då eller?
<Philip5> låter som du antingen har långsam uppkopppling eller dåliga inställningar på remote grejen
<maxjezy> jag har ju 100mbit
<maxjezy> använder ubuntus remote grej
<maxjezy> http://www.skype.com/intl/sv/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/downloading.ubuntu32
<maxjezy> förlåt, den skulle inte in där
<kodein> jag har hört att det är fiber som gäller för hemmabruk nu
<kodein> det finns visst kit för det nu
<Philip5> maxjezy: om du skaffar riktigt långt hår och skägg någon gång och sedan funderar på att raka bort det så kanske du också kan göra en sådan här video?! :)  http://vimeo.com/27315673
<amelia> *gäsp*
<kodein> godmorgon
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<kodein> fiffan, snart är det iaf semester igen
<Philip5> amelia: har du semestrat lite? har inte sett dig så aktiv senaste dagarna/veckan
<amelia> Philip5: japp. varit nere i skåne, i göteborg och sen haft svärmor på besök några dagar.
<Philip5> amelia: skönt med lite omväxling även om det brukar vara ännu skönare att komma hem igen
<amelia> Philip5: skönt att vara hemma i lugn och ro. svärmor åkte idag så nu blir det semester på allvar.
 * phnom svär långa ramsor om hybridgrafik
<Philip5> amelia: låter skänt
<burrburr> finns det något vettigt sätt att optimera boot-tiden i 11.04? 40 sek med en SSD är rätt dåligt.
<Philip5> burrburr: du kan ju kollla vad det är som tar tid och sedan inaktivera eller avinstallera sånt du inte behöver eller kanske inte starta vid boot
<burrburr> Philip5: försökte installera bootchart, men verkar vara något problem med dependencies
<burrburr> boottiden var märkligt nog bättre precis efter installationen, men blev långsammare efter en uppdatering
<Philip5> det borde funka. jag har kört det förrut iaf
<Philip5> funkar för mig
<Philip5> burrburr: har du kollat här? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootCharting
<burrburr> Philip5: får pröva igen. dock osäkert om jag har kunskapen att gå vidare med den informationen ;)
<Philip5> visar sig. om inte annat kanske du lär dig lite på en gång :)
<burrburr> jepp. installerat igen nu. testar att boota
<burrburr1> Philip5: hade nog fel. 21 sek enl. bootchart
<burrburr1> lust att hjälpa mig tolka grafen?
<phnom> Kör Natty, har kollat så att kerneln har stöd för switcheroo, men https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics vägrar fungera. /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo finns inte. Har en ul30vt. Några tips?
<Philip5> om du kan lägga upp den någonstans
<burrburr1> Philip5: tips på tjänst som inte skalar ner bilder? tinypic gör den tiny ;)
<Philip5> imageshack.us brukar jag visst köra via shutter
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> aha, du kör mint också
<Philip5> längst tid verkar den endå ta för att slå upp och confa ditt nät
<burrburr1> Philip5: hur länge mäter bootchart egentligen? tills dess att desktop visas, eller tills allt laddat färdigt?
<burrburr1> känns lite onödigt att börja ladda nätet innan allt är klart eller?
<Philip5> tills de processer i listan är klara
<Philip5> smågrejer men om du inte använder bluetooth så kan du stänga av det
<Philip5> samma sak med wifi om du kör kabel
<burrburr1> Philip5: sant. du menar att stänga av i autostart?
<burrburr1> kör inte BT, men däremot wifi
<Philip5> vet inte om det hjälper i tid också kanske att inte köra med plymouth om man är ute efter att optimera starttid
<Philip5> att istället köra med klassisk bild eller kanske ingen
<burrburr1> hur funkar plymouth?
<Philip5> det är bootsplashen med ubuntu och övergång till inloggningsbilden
<Philip5> kosmetisk alltså
<Philip5> du använder troligen inte heller avahi
<burrburr1> ok. borde vara marginell. inte så nu att den väntar lång tid på svar?
<Philip5> nä jag tror att du på sin höjd kan optimera en 5 sek
<Philip5> om du nu har 20 sek
<burrburr1> ok. mest nyfiken på hur det fungerar. det finns inget verktyg för att optimera boottid? liknande ubuntu-tweak
<Philip5> den verkar ju sanna upp och vänta på att ditt trådlösa ska ansluta mot din router och få ipadress
<Philip5> stanna till för 1-2 sek
<Philip5> eller stanna och stanna. vänta på processen och så görs annat samtidigt
<burrburr1> funkar inte att fördröja nätverksaccessen till efter allt annat är klart?
<Philip5> vet inte riktigt vad som beror av den
<Philip5> då kommer den ju göra det senare istället.
<Philip5> när du typ ska starta något program
<burrburr1> det har du rätt i
<Philip5> allt det där är ju tid som ska göras någon gång
<Philip5> vid boot eller senare när du behöver det
<burrburr1> köpet av ssd har flyttat flaskhalsarna till andra ställen ;)
<Philip5> delvis men samtidigt så lär den boota mycket snabbare än vanlig hdd
<burrburr1> sant. har du koll på vad de första 2 sekundrarna är? visar inget i bootchart
<Philip5> det är nog innan bootchart själv hinner laddas och logga
<burrburr1> borde stämma
<Philip5> verkar ju lite som din cpu är en flaskhals också
<burrburr1> helt klart. intel atom är rätt slö
<Philip5> den går i taket i några sekunder. en snabbare cpu hade gjort saker fortare
<burrburr1> borde köpa en ny bärbar, men osäkert på vilken ;)
<Philip5> jag tror knappt det är värt besväret för dig att jaga optimering av boot för att kanske vinna 1-3 sek
<einand> hur ofta starta man om datorn
<einand> tar det 30min att spara 3 sekunder
<burrburr1> sant. intressant som sagt att lära sig ett nytt verktyg
<burrburr1> brb
<burrburr> 21 sek. en lite högre throughput på SSD:n. 227 MB/s
<maxjezy> Philip5, är du där?
<Philip5> lite
<maxjezy> okej :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: var det något särskilt eller bara sällskapssjuk?
<maxjezy> jag tänkte bara prata lite
<maxjezy> vad gör du då?
<Philip5> käkar en macka och städar lite
<D0minat0r> PAAAARTY PARTTY
<maxjezy> ska du ha besök?
 * D0minat0r lever igen...
<Philip5> nä
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> du sitter inte på några bra filmtips då?
<Philip5> D0minat0r: i uppsala är det visst reggeafestival. kanske något för dig att gå och flumma lite?! ;)
<D0minat0r> donnie darko!
<D0minat0r> Philip5:  w000t :D
<HakanS> Philip5: Hur uppgraderar jag Digikam till version 2
<D0minat0r> ne ska dra på bastu kväll me nå brudar ;)
<Philip5> HakanS: kör du natty?
<Philip5> HakanS: i så fall är det bara att bygga det själv eller ladda det från en ppa som t ex min
<HakanS> Philip5: Ja, och jag har lagt till ditt ppa.
<Philip5> HakanS: då installerar du digikam2
<Philip5> HakanS: och kipi-plugins2 men det åker nog med på en gång
<HakanS> Philip5: försvinner den befintliga Digikam då?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> man får köra antingen eller
<HakanS> Philip5: varför blir det inte en vanlig uppgradering? Som med andra program.
<Philip5> för att jag packat det som egen paketserie för alla inte vill ha den uppdaterad automatiskt
<Philip5> särskilt innan den blev final. men även den som är final nu har några buggar som gör att den inte är helt stabil
<Philip5> buggarna är mest kopplade till face detection/recognition
<HakanS> Ska kanske vänta då?
<Philip5> beror på
<Philip5> jag använder inte face detection så mycket och då är det ingen fara
<Philip5> myckat annat som är bättre
<Philip5> HakanS: antar att du inte köra kde 4.7
<Philip5> för då behöver man min andra ppa också
<HakanS> Jag kör den senaste.
<Numn> hur formaterar man en usb via linux?
<Philip5> använd t ex gparted, stoppa i usb:n och formatera
<Numn> jahapp det finns inget via terminalen man kan göra typ?
<Philip5> jo
<Numn> uhm. hur?
<Philip5> om den redan är partitionerad så kan du bara formatera med mkfs
<Numn> gparted är väll lättare antar jag?
<Philip5> det är grafiskt
<Numn> mm
<Numn> vad ska man formatera den till? :S
<Numn> ntfs används av allt va? borde bara den man borde formatera till? :)
<maxjezy> vad kan det bero på om min dator inte hittar min telefon (bt)
<maxjezy> hittar alla mina andra grejer
<Philip5> maxjezy: att du inte satt din mobil som synlig
<maxjezy> Philip5, haha, smart :)
<HakanS> Philip5: Jag gör kde 4.7
<Philip5> HakanS: då måste du köra mitt kubuntu-backports ppa också med digikam 2 byggd mot kde 4.7
<Philip5> alltså ha båda
<HakanS> Philip5: menar du både kubuntu-backports och extra?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> extra har några paket den är beroende av och kubuntu-backports paket byggda emot kde 4.7 istället mot kde 4.6
<phnom> Någon som vet hur man får ut t.ex. Inconsolata-fonten som sån här deklaration: -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--13-120-75-75-C-70-iso10646-1
<maxjezy> hur säkert är det att installera appar från appmarket?
<phnom> maxjezy: Bara kolla så den inte har skumma rättigheter så borde det vara lugnt...
<phnom> s/har/vill ha/
<Numn> varför går det inte att göra stickan till fat32?
<maxjezy> vilka rättigheter är dom skumma?
<maxjezy> tex den här appen : Sexiga badkläder flickor
<maxjezy> den har Fullständig internetåtkomst, tillåter att en app skapar nätverksuttag.
<maxjezy> is it safe?
<Numn> haha. kolla in facebook appen då :P
<maxjezy> :)
<phnom> Jag brukar bara mest bry mig om de "allvarliga" permissionen, d.v.s de som kommer upp utan att man behöver säga till den att visa.
<phnom> Brukar iofs inte försöka installera en massa skumma appar heller...
<Numn> någon som vet varför jag får error när jag försöker fixa fat32?
<phnom> Numn: Nä, men kanske om du berättar vad det är för error och vad exakt du gör?
<Numn> står inget än.. att ett fel inträffades?
<Philip5> HakanS: fick du ordning på digikam 2 eller avvaktar du?
<phnom> Numn: Va?
<Numn> phnom, precis
<phnom> ...
 * phnom har en häftig bash-prompt med git status i :>
<Numn> det står precis som jag skrev ovan..
<phnom> Att ett fel inträffade?
<HakanS> Philip5: beroende-problem med libopenni
<Philip5> HakanS: den finns i min "extra" ppa
<Numn> mm
<Philip5> wb johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Philip5> :)
<HakanS> Philip5: Får fortsätta i morgon.
<phnom> Numn: Och hur gör du när du formaterar det?
<johanbr> kernel panic den här gången... inte taskigt  wifi ;)
<Philip5> johanbr: var länge sedan jag fick
<johanbr> misstänker iofs wlan-drivrutinen
<johanbr> så på sätt och vis wifi ändå :)
<Philip5> jo
<Numn> skapa ny tabell bla bla
<Numn> sen ny
<Numn> och sen väljer jag fat32 och sen dyker det upp
<realubot> Tja brudar!
 * Barre sitter i provence och dricker gött vin =)
<Philip5> Barre: att man inte har en gilla-knapp här på irc...
<phnom> +1
<phnom> ;)
<coobra> nilecyty hahaah
<phnom> Hopp, nu har jag dresserat ubuntu till att göra som jag vill... Nu finns det inget kvar att laga :(
<kodein> dags att uppgradera!
<Barre> Philip5: =)
<coobra> till
<Barre> det ä'r inte världens bästa uppkoppling hör i bergen dock..
<coobra> bergen  ?
<Philip5> Barre: det vore ju illa för oss om du bara hade bra med allt
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> sitter han på ett berg och irkar ?
<Barre> det är nu 26 grader och rosevinet har en temperatur på 11 grader... me like
<coobra> Barre: är du i eller på Bergen ?
<Philip5> Barre: då kan du gott ha taskig uppkoppling!
<Barre> coobra: jupps... http://www.tourrettessurloup.com
<coobra> Barre: nu vart du jävligt jobbig :p
<Barre> ;)
<coobra> Barre: nä stryk ska du fanemig ha
<Barre> åker hem i morgon dock... efter två veckor
<coobra> fan gör du på irc då :p
<coobra> myyys på någon skumm krog
<Barre> retas
<Barre> har varit på resturang, krog, hajk, vingård, etc... har kylskåpstömmning ikväll eftersom vi åker i morgon.. passar på att kolla systemen och irka lite
<coobra> ;o
<Barre> sitter på altanen på detta hus http://www.franskbostad.com/v2/se/fiches/1860002.html
<haffe> Lyxigt.
<Barre> vi är 13 pers, men fint är det
<Barre> natti på er
<itmannen> Är detta lugnet före stormen :)
<Kurdistan> hej itmannen :).
<itmannen> Hojtan på dig Kurden :)
<Kurdistan> trevliga guider du har.
<itmannen> Tack så mycket men det är bara amatörförsök
<Kurdistan> itmannen: nejdå, det finns säkerligen många som drar nytta av dina guider.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: linus t., var inte snäll mot gnome3.
<itmannen> Jag får hoppas att någon kanske har lite glädje av dom. Är det alltid så här lugnt här ?
<itmannen> Vad gäller Gnome3 så finns det 2 läger. Som mig som avgudar det och så tvärtom
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ja, det brukar vara lungt såhär tids. Philip5 gömmer sig nog.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ja, det finns alltid folk som gillar/ogillar.
<itmannen> Undrar varför din text inte har Svenska tecken ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: hur menar du?
<maxjezy> itmannen, har min töxt svänska täcken?
<Kurdistan> öäå fungerar inte?
<itmannen> Din text här hos mig saknar Svensk åäö
<Kurdistan> konstigt.
<itmannen> ääåöö Syns detta rätt
<Kurdistan> hos mig syns det
<itmannen> Ok. ja det verkar märkligt
<Kurdistan> kan du ta skärmdump?
<itmannen> japp
<Kurdistan> itmannen: är det samma problem när du läser det jag skriver på forumet?
<itmannen> Nope. I forumet är det ok
<Kurdistan> är det någon annan som upplevar samma problem?
<itmannen> Men hur bifogar jag en dump här ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) du kanske bör ladda upp bilden.
<Kurdistan> http://imgur.com/
<Kurdistan> sedan är det bara direktlänka
<itmannen> Men infoga bild är nedgråad
<itmannen> Aha
<itmannen> Jag länkar till min egen server
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, nej
<maxjezy> itmannen, vilken klient använder du?
<itmannen> http://itmannen.se/pictures/ubuntu/pidgin.png
<Kurdistan> http://imgur.com/X3LX4
<itmannen> Jag anväder Pidgin
<maxjezy> kan vara därför
<Kurdistan> itmannen: det är nog därför.
<maxjezy> vi använder riktiga irc klienter
<Kurdistan> itmannen: kolla in länken jag skicka.
<maxjezy> såsom xchat eller irssi
<itmannen> Ok. tack för tips. Ska försöka :)
<Kurdistan> xchat är den jag använder.
<Kurdistan> har aldrig brytt mig om att testa något annat.
<itmannen> Kurdistan. menar du länken till imgur
<maxjezy> xchat är det bästa!
<Kurdistan> itmannen: yes: http://imgur.com/X3LX4
<maxjezy> alternativt använda webchat
<Kurdistan> :) då ser du hur det ser ut hos mig.
<itmannen> Men vad är bättre med den än att länka till sin egen server
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, har du inga tidsstämplar?
<maxjezy> :)
<itmannen> Aha. Ja där ser man Svenska tecken
<Kurdistan> nej det har jag inte. :)
<maxjezy> iofs, dum fråga :)
<maxjezy> forgive me for my stupidness
<itmannen> Finns inga dumma frågor. Då vore jag avlivad :D
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: menar du skärmpdumpen eller menar xchat?
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, xchat
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: okej då har jag inte.
<Kurdistan> :) det är ju lätt att aktivera.
<Kurdistan> så nu är det aktiverad
<Kurdistan> Inställningar ->Inställningar
<Kurdistan> :) haha
<Kurdistan> :) nu gone.
<itmannen> Jag har startat Xchat. men det blir okänd värd. Och när jag kikar på egenskaper så står det newserver/6667
<Kurdistan> itmannen: jag kör inte för närvarande inte buntu.
<maxjezy> skriv i irc.freenode.org
<Kurdistan> men det bör finnas debian något.
<Kurdistan> där finns också buntu.
<maxjezy> eller klicka fönstret och skriv /server irc.freenode.org
<maxjezy> sen skriver du /j #ubuntu-se
<maxjezy> byter nick gör du såhär /nick itmannen
<Kurdistan> Server ->Kanallista...-->>Skriv in ubuntu och någontsans bör ubuntu-se finnas.
<maxjezy> woho!
<maxjezy> åäö..
<itmannen_online> Funkar detta. Använder Xchat
<maxjezy> japp det funkar :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: :) välkommen tillbaks.
<Kurdistan> sedan kan du högerklicka på kanalen och välja den som favorit
<itmannen_online> Tackar. Nu är det som det ska med Svenska. tack för hjälpen :)
<Kurdistan> så kommer den upp när du startar igång xchat
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: är din pidgin på svenska eller engelska?
<itmannen_online> Pidgin är på Svenska
<trevliggrunka> Tidigare idag pratade vi om svenska filmer och hur de oftast suger. Kom på att Galenskaparna i alla fall gjorde bra filmer både på 1980- och 1990-talet. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKep1nG7f28
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: oki. kanske finns någon plugin för att få xchat utseende när du startar igång den från pidgin.
<Kurdistan> har inte kollat upp det.
<itmannen_online> Jag håller på med en SUN VM och installerar 11.10 Alpha 3.
<Kurdistan> :) svenska filmer suger rent generellt, det är inte konstigt att danskar gör film mycket bättre.
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: oracels virtualbox är nog bäst.
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan. Men detta funkar bättre så jag skippar Pidgin
<trevliggrunka> Usch för danska.
<Duckfd> svenske filmer suger? Sett norske?
<maxjezy> trevliggrunka, har du sett himlen är oskyldigt blå
<Kurdistan> Duckfd: :) nej.
<itmannen_online> hur gör man för att få mottagarens användarnamn före texten ?
<trevliggrunka> maxjezy: Nej.
<maxjezy> itmannen_online, skriv första bokstaven och tab
<Duckfd> bah, mange skandinaviske filmer er bra. du finner perler i a skiten
<maxjezy> Duckfd, norsk film är bättre än svensk
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: ovanför caps hos mig.
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan, Ok. tack
<maxjezy> trevliggrunka, se den :)
<trevliggrunka> Socialdemokraterna inför nästa val: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovsmdv_tXkg&feature=player_detailpage#t=22s
<maxjezy> bästa svenska filmen :)
<trevliggrunka> maxjezy: Mja...
<Duckfd> maxjezy, svensk film er i en bølgedal nå ja, men kommer til å ta seg opp igjen..
<maxjezy> jag ger den 8 av 10
<Kurdistan> Duckfd: nice med norskar här på svenska buntu kanalen.
<Duckfd> hva med døda flickan ?
<Duckfd> Kurdistan, sett ubuntu-no? stille som i graven :)
<Kurdistan> Duckfd: :) jaså? så det är mer liv här.
<Duckfd> Kurdistan, yup
<Kurdistan> Duckfd: har ni i norge ubuntuforum också?
<Duckfd> Kurdistan, selvsagt. men har ikke vært der på år, skal ta en titt.
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: är det inte buggigt köra gnome3 med natty?
<itmannen_online> Snacka om att jag läste totalt fel på ett nickname :D
<Kurdistan> allt har väl inte riktigt portats ännu.
<trevliggrunka> itmannen_online: ?
<Kurdistan> Duckfd: kollade in norska forumet. intressant dem har istället grupper med skrivbord.
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan,  Gnome3 går som tåget hos mig iaf. Och det är det riktiga Gnome3. Inget fusk som finns
<itmannen_online> trevliggrunka,  No comments :D
<Duckfd> gnome 3 med unity? Jeg hopper heller av nærmeste bro...
<Kurdistan> :) itmannen_online haha fusk?
<itmannen_online> Duckfd, Passa så du inte slår dig :)
<Duckfd> Kurdistan, yup... glad jeg kan engelsk ;)
<Kurdistan> unity lär bli stabil och bra fram till lts.
<Kurdistan> då kan jag överväga köra buntu
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan, Jan man kan gena utan att installera fullt ut nämligen
<Duckfd> itmannen_online,  lol   ;)
<Kurdistan> fram till dess blir det kde och en annan dist.
<Kurdistan> Duckfd: haha är det så illa på den norska ubuntu forumet? itmannen_online: hur menar du gena?
<itmannen_online> Men det är ju så att man kör det man trivs med. En styrka i  Ubuntu
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: yes det är en styrka med ubuntu och linux i allmänt.
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan,  ja det finns sätt att köra en en light-version som inte riktigt använder hela konceptet som följer med "riktiga" Gnome 3
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: oki, du menar så.
<Duckfd> Kurdistan, test ut forumet selv... Men ey!  vi har svensker på norske forum som ikke finner ett sted å være på det Svenske nettet  ;D
<Kurdistan> Duckfd: :) min norska är inte det allra bästa.
<Duckfd> Kurdistan, din norsk er som min svensk ..
<Kurdistan> Duckfd: :) svenska ubuntu forumet är härlig. trevligaste ubuntu forumet i sverige.
<itmannen_online> Det tog bara ett par dagar för mig att kasta ut Unity och köra in Gnome3. Upplägget passar mig bättre
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: :) personligen kan jag inte köra unity och ska jag köra blir det legacy drivrutiner.
<Duckfd> Kurdistan, ubuntuforums.se?
<Kurdistan> då kommer min burk gå segt.
<trevliggrunka> Varför skulle jag lyssna på introt till Turtles-serien? Nu kommer jag ju lyssna på detta en miljard gånger de kommande veckorna... tills öronen blöder... :(
<Kurdistan> Duckfd: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/index.php?support
<trevliggrunka> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avHVOHsN3T0
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan, Jag fattar inte vad  du menar. men det blir nog bra det :D
<Kurdistan> trevliggrunka: gamla minnen. :)
<trevliggrunka> :(
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: min grafikkort och unity spelar inte bra.
<Duckfd> KungFredda, avancerad forum er terminalen? bah!
<Kurdistan> då blir det fallback till gnome2.
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan, Aha. Då förstår jag.
<Duckfd> Kurdistan, gå mint 11 for gnome 2
<Duckfd> samme som meg
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: det är ingen specifik buntu bugg utan baserad på xorg och nvidia drivrutinerna som jävlas med opengl.
<Kurdistan> Duckfd: jag är inte förtjust av mint för personlig bruk.
<itmannen_online> Ni har nog för vräkiga och nya maskiner för Gnióme3
<Kurdistan> men kan rekommendera till nybörjare.
<trevliggrunka> Gnióme? Är det franska Gnome?
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: :) min bärbara är gammal.
<itmannen_online> Opps. fel på tangentbordet :D
<Duckfd> gnome er troll i skogen
<coobra> du kan vara troll i skogen
<Kurdistan> :) kör kde för närvarande, men kan bli en lättviktad DE vid sidan om.
<Duckfd> Inte tid, jag er troll på interneetet
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan,  Ok. jag försökte köra in Gnome3 i min hustrus dator. men det gick inte alls. troligen för nya grejor i den
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: du bör buggsöka.
<coobra> Kurdistan: är det Philip5 som kört in i din skalle :p
<Kurdistan> coobra: haha nej. jag börja gilla kde tack vare en annan dist jag kör nu.
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan, Jag ids inte greja något mer med hennes. Unity får duga åt henne :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: fungera unity men inte gnom3?
<coobra> Kurdistan: vilken  ?
<Kurdistan> menar du verkligen gnome3 eller menar du gnomeshell?
<Kurdistan> coobra: kör pclinuxos.
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan, Japp. Unity går galant
<Duckfd> coobra, du kjør tin foil hat linux regen jag med?
<coobra> haha
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: det kan vara problem med mutter och hennes kort.
<Kurdistan> eller så är stödet för de öppna drivarna och hennes kort inte det bästa.
<coobra> Kurdistan: fan ede
<Kurdistan> coobra: :) en bra kde dist.
<coobra> "en bra kde dist" ?
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan, Jo det kan säkert vara som du beskriver. jag har inte engagerat mig något mer i det. Annars så ska hon ha allt som jag har :)
<Kurdistan> coobra: du kan ju söka på nätet. :)
<Duckfd> kde e en tung stein å bære,,
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: :) tror unity går hem hos henne.
<coobra> Kurdistan: kubuntu finns ? vad är det för fel på den  ?
<Kurdistan> Duckfd: japp kde är allmänt tyngre än flesta DE.
<coobra> tyngre ?
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan,  Nope. Hon tjatar varje dag att det ska se ut som hos mig :D
<Kurdistan> coobra: :) inget är egentligen fel på kubuntu, bara att pclinuxos gör bättre kde dist.
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: haha okej.
<coobra> Kurdistan: lär dig mer om kde och funktionerna bakom
<Duckfd> coobra, kde er kjemprtungt, holk en kde distro i ene handen og en gnome distro i andre...
<Kurdistan> coobra: :) okej lär mig.
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan, Det gäller att visa sitt oberoende. och vem som bestämmer :)
<coobra> Kurdistan: ta en sak i taget och i lugn och ro :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: haha jag är ingen förespråkare av patriakal ordning.
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan, Jag bara skämtade
<Kurdistan> coobra: :) har du testat kubuntu och jämfört med pclinuxos?
<coobra> Kurdistan: nej ja e gnomeneerd :p
<Kurdistan> coobra: blir det buntu för mig i framtiden blir det en lts.
<Kurdistan> gnome2 gillar jag.
<Duckfd> unity blæææ
<coobra> ja kör LTS på min burk här
<Kurdistan> körde maverick fram tills jag var tvungen välja
<itmannen_online> Duckfd, Rätt :)
<coobra> Duckfd: det kan du stänga av
<realubot> Det var många frågor i Ubuntu-forumet idag. :)
<Kurdistan> antingen maverick till kommande lts eller testa någon annan dist. blev sistnämnda.
<realubot> Det tog sin lilla tid att försöka svara på alla nya frågor.
<Kurdistan> realubot: ja, det var det.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ja, jag såg att du var där också. :)
<realubot> Och hjälpte till.
<Kurdistan> realubot: du gjorde bra arbete och det gör du alltid.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag försöker hjälpa till och svara på lite nybörjarfrågor när jag har tid.
<Kurdistan> ibland undrar man om medlemmar ens söker på forumet.
<realubot> Ja, precis. Eller på Google.
<coobra> nej
<coobra> han är jobbig
<Kurdistan> realubot: jag lär mig personligen mer på att först söka och sedan fråga om hjälp.
<Duckfd> Mitt spørsmål er om gnome team i det hele tatt lystnar på oss...   :  /
<Kurdistan> tror nog jag lärt mig mer på hjälpa andra än :) något annat.
<realubot> coobra: Vem är jobbig?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jo, det är väl så. Men många vill nog ha snabba svar och då frågar dom utan att söka först.
<itmannen_online> realubot, han menar nog mig :)
<realubot> itmannen_online: Jaha ja. :) Jag trodde han menade mig. ;)
<itmannen_online> realubot, :D
<Duckfd> jag er kjempe inte jobbig
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: du är ny på svenska buntu forumen va?
<Kurdistan> har inte tidigare sett ditt nick.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) kde suger. :P nu lär man få fart på honom.
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan, helt rätt. men jag har grottat i Ubuntu sen 5 år tillbaka
<Duckfd> wow, utfrysning på ett nytt nivå..
<Kurdistan> Duckfd: nejdå :) här utfryser vi inte någon.
<itmannen_online> Duckfd, Vad menar du ?
<Duckfd> lol ;)
<Duckfd> jag bare tullar..
<Philip5> Kurdistan: närru
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: oj, du har kört buntu länge.
<Philip5> vart är den lata x_link då??
<itmannen_online> Duckfd, Tulla inte för mycket på flaskan bara :D
<Kurdistan> Philip5: kde suger :).
<Philip5> snart är tiden ute
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan, Tiden går när man har roligt
<Kurdistan> Philip5: du har rätt angående att kde 4.7 verkar vara rappare än 4.6.5
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jasså, du har äntligen också fått 4.7 till din dist
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: :) ju bästa jag gjort när det kommer till operativsystem var när jag installerade ubuntu och slängde iväg windows.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) nej. hos den dist jag använder så testar endast dem som vill.
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan, En ny värld öppnade sig. Tyvärr så envisas min hustru att köra dubbelboot med w7 (urk)
<Philip5> så är det ju med kubuntu också
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) jag kör den när den väl anses vara redo.
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: lungt. det är hennes val. jag har inga problem med att andra kör windows, men jag vill helst undvika.
<Philip5> tsss
<Kurdistan> det jag har problem är windows-skatten och att pc kommer förinstallerad med skiten.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) låter dig få trampa på alla minor. sedan när det är rent, då kör jag kde 4.7.
<Philip5> hade du bara testat då men inte kör eller?
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan, Jag lyckades hitta en ny ren dator utan något OS till mig själv. varför betala för något som man kastar ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: oftast brukar sådana datorer vara dyrare än en burk med windows förinstallerad.
<Kurdistan> sedan spelar det ingen roll man får ändå betala sin windows-skatt.
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan,  Japp. men inte i detta fallet. Då hade jag inte köpt den
<Kurdistan> Philip5: jag har inte testat. då jag inte har untable/test repot aktiverad här hos mig.
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan, Jag är en fattig församlingsmedlem. Så det gäller att spara på utgifterna :)
<Philip5> "untable/test" låter som debian men det kör du väl inte
<maxjezy> helt offtopic men http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFVmFBd3oG0&NR=1
<maxjezy> helt grym video
<Philip5> itmannen_online: har du precis börjat upptäcka linuxvärlden då eller?
<Numn> nice, dom verkar inte ha dom grejerna på lubuntu.. måste kolla in lxde nu
<Urban51> hej fick hjälp av realubot eller va han hette häomdagen. Skulle behöva ha hjälp igen. Kopplat in den externa disken som vi sparar all info om stratigi på o 11.04 hittar inte disken tror jag'
<itmannen_online> Philip5, Nja. Allt är realtivt. jag har kört Ubuntu i 5 år
<spacebug-> hum, inget sätt att sätta egen screensaver eller ens stänga av skärmnedsläckningen i Oneiric. Verkar som det bara skalas av mer och mer från systemet till det snart är en surfplatta av det. Funderar allvarligt på att kolla mer på Kubuntu igen.
<Philip5> itmannen_online: nä då räknas man inte som någon färsking längre
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: helt rätt, du ska vara glad att du slipper ha skiten förinstallerad.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: nej, men det går fixa det i root-partitionen. :)
<Philip5> aha
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan, Pris Gud. Här kommer skatteåterbäringen :D
<Philip5> Urban51: vad händer när du pluggar i disken då? är det en usb-disk?
<Urban51> japp det e usb. ingenting.. den kommer inte upp som den gjorde i 9.10
<itmannen_online> Philip5, men man lär sig något mest varje dag. Och nya möjligheter. Så man får aldrig nog av att testa. Iaf inte jag
<Philip5> Urban51: nu kör inte jag gnome/unity så jag vet inte riktigt vart ni har era media
<Philip5> kanske någon gnomare kan visa vart mediaenheter bör dyka upp
<itmannen_online> Philip5, Under mappen media syns diskarna man har
<Philip5> itmannen_online: du får säga det till Urban51 som inte hittar sin disk där
<Urban51> var hittar jag den mappen?
<Kurdistan> Urban51: vilken format är den på externa disken?
<itmannen_online> Urban51, Under filsystemet
<realubot> x_link: Varför dansade du inte? Va? Va?!?
<Urban51> NTFS tror jag
<Kurdistan> Urban51: det säger allt. ntfs-3g behövs vara installerad.
<itmannen_online> UrnbanDet beror på vad du formaterat dom till
<Kurdistan> om den inte är så installera.
<Urban51> i media mappen finns ingenting
<realubot> Urban51: Där är ju du.
<realubot> Urban51: Fungerar wifi:t fortfarande?
<Urban51> ja wifi:n funkar utan problem...
<Numn> vad är ntfs-3g?
<Urban51> ntfs 3g ska asså installeras
<Kurdistan> Urban51: yes.
<realubot> Urban51: Jag vill att du dubbelkollar att du inte kör som root efter vårat fiffel med sudo -i: whoami
<itmannen_online> Urban51,  DÃ¥ har du nog inte monterat din extra diska. ntfs-3g
<Kurdistan> Numn: sök på synaptic och du kommer få det förklarat.
<Urban51> sudo apt-get ntfs-3g install?
<Philip5> Numn: ntfs-drivisar som gör att man kan skriva till ntfs och inte bara läsa. plus bättre ntfs-stöd
<Kurdistan> byt plats på install och ntfs-3g.
<itmannen_online> Urnab Rätt
<Urban51> Måste bli bättre på CLI
<Kurdistan> Urban51: varför inte göra det från synaptic?
<Kurdistan> eller programcentral
<Kurdistan> :)
<realubot> Urban51: Kör kommandot: whoami
<Philip5> Kurdistan: eller från pclinux ;P
<Urban51> ne har sagt att jag vill bli lika bra som realubot påCLI =)
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan,  ää. det är klart han ska använda terminalen :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) du är avund på att jag inte behöver leta efter saker utanför repot. inga ppa.
<Philip5> Urban51: inte bättre??!! :P
<Urban51> realubot: fick fram massa info med den strängen paste'ar den
<Philip5> Urban51: du siktar lågt du
<realubot> Urban51: för att kolla att du kör systemet som din user och inte som root eller något. Jag tycker det var konstigt att sudo -i startade om systemet och så var wifi-problemet löst. :|
<Urban51> Philip5: räker me lika bra =)
<Philip5> hehe
<realubot> Urban51: whoami
<realubot> Du ska inte få mycket mer än en user?
<Urban51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/659567/
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) realubot är kunnig. han kör inte kubuntu. :P. typ som internet expl. användare har lägre IQ.
<Numn> Philip5, coolt :D
<Urban51> körde sudo -i: whoami
<realubot> Urban51: Nej.
<realubot> Urban51: Bara: whoami
<realubot> Inte sudo -i innan. :)
<Urban51> ok
<Urban51> vänta 2 sek
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) kde krascha. haha.
<Urban51> Urban säger han
<Kurdistan> samma eviga krasch tur nog är det inte allvarlig bugg.
<realubot> Urban51: Ok, bra.
<Urban51> men körde jag sudo -i så vart det roor
<Urban51> root
<Urban51> är root som windows administratörläge?
<realubot> Urban51: Ja.
<Urban51> ntfs-3g är redan den senaste versionen. står det n'r jag försökte installera det
<realubot> Urban51: Alltså. Om du kör: sudo -i -u urban så ska du logga in som user urban. Vi körde sudo -i och så startade ditt system om. Jag tror inte vi har gjort annat än startar om ditt system men det är så konstigt att wifi.t började fungera efter det så jag blev lite orolig att du körde systemet som root.
<realubot> Urban51: Det verkar ju inte så nu när du kör whoami så det är nog lugnt.
<Urban51> realubot: ska jag köra första strängen? sudo -i -u
<itmannen_online> Så där ja. Nu var en 11.10 Alpha3 igång via SUN VM.
<realubot> Urban51: Nej, nej.
<realubot> Urban51: Släpp det där med sudo -i. :)
<realubot> Urban51: Kör: lsusb
<realubot> Urban51: För att se om systemet hittar USB-minnet du har kopplat in i datorn.
<Kurdistan> Urban51: gksu ntfs-config
<Urban51> realubot: det stod samma som det gjorde när vi kolla camen
<Urban51> Kurdistan: va händer om jag gör det?
<Urban51> realubot: hitta den inte
<Kurdistan> Urban51: :) testa.
<Urban51> Kurdistan: det sabbar inget va? har ganska känslig info på datorn
<Kurdistan> Urban51: :) nej. det är lungt.
<Urban51> det hände juh inget alls :/
<Kurdistan> Urban51: prova då montera den med. sudo mount -a
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ubuntu har väl stöd för NTFS som standard så vad ska han göra i ntfs-config?
<realubot> Urban51: Är det ett USB-minne eller en USB-hårddisk?
<Urban51> blev bara en ny rad... inget mer
<Kurdistan> realubot: det är sant.
<itmannen_online> Urban51,  Så här syns det hos mig. toni@Master~ $ lsusb
<itmannen_online> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<itmannen_online> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<itmannen_online> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 046d:c225 Logitech, Inc. G11/G15 Keyboard / G keys
<itmannen_online> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:c221 Logitech, Inc. G11/G15 Keyboard / Keyboard
<itmannen_online> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c223 Logitech, Inc. G11/G15 Keyboard / USB Hub
<Urban51> hdd
<itmannen_online> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<itmannen_online> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c03f Logitech, Inc. UltraX Optical Mouse
<itmannen_online> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<itmannen_online> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 05e1:0408 Syntek Semiconductor Co., Ltd
<itmannen_online> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 058f:6377 Alcor Micro Corp. Multimedia Card Reader
<itmannen_online> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 05e3:0608 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB-2.0 4-Port HUB
<itmannen_online> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 03f0:7b11 Hewlett-Packard
<itmannen_online> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Kurdistan> Urban51: startade du om från windows eller stängde du av och sedan starta ubuntu?
<realubot> !pastebin
<ubot2> pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: använd istället pastebin.
<realubot> itmannen_online: ;)
<Urban51> Kurdistan: installerat en ren kopia på en ren disk.
<Kurdistan> Urban51: så du har inte windows alls?
<Urban51> nej nej nej.. inte på denna.'
<Urban51> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Kurdistan> Urban51: oki.
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan,  Ska man skriva Pastebin här ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: bäst att göra det.
<realubot> Urban51: Testa några andra USB-portar.
<Urban51> testat alla
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan,  men ska man skriva Pastbin för det jag klistrar in ?
<itmannen_online> före
<Kurdistan> Urban51: ta en titt: http://linuxconfig.org/How_to_mount_partition_with_ntfs_file_system_and_read_write_access
<Urban51> Kurdistan: ska ta en titt
<Urban51> ska jag kopiera dom grå zonerna?
<realubot> itmannen_online: Det finns ett program som heter pastebinit: apt-cache show pastebinit
<realubot> itmannen_online: lsusb | pastebinit
<Kurdistan> Urban51: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<Kurdistan> kanske är bättre att du läser igenom innan.
<itmannen_online> realubot,  Aha. tackar
<realubot> itmannen_online: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pastebinit
<realubot> itmannen_online: Där har du info om du är intresserad.
<Urban51> enklare o ge upp det där me extern disk. asså lära en gammal hund o sitta är inget problem.. men förstå engelska e ett helvete
<Kurdistan> Urban51: har du kollat fdisk
<itmannen_online> realubot,  Ok. Det ska jag köra
<Urban51> Kurdistan: vilken disk?
<Urban51> har inte f: :S
<realubot> Urban51: Är det ett USB-minne då?
<realubot> Urban51: Är du säker på att det är NTFS-filsystem på minnet? Det brukar ju vara FAT32 eller något annat FAT-filsystem.
<Urban51> realubot: en extern hårddisk i kabbinett
<Urban51> kan koppla in den i den stationära
<realubot> Urban51: Fungerar andra USB-enheter om du stoppar in dom i någon USB-port på datorn?
<realubot> Urban51: Aha, en extern hdd. Då är det nog NTFS.
<Urban51> usb modemet blinka iallafall
<realubot> Urban51: Gör så här:
<Urban51> ntfs på disken'
<itmannen_online> Test. http://paste.ubuntu.com/659579/
<Kurdistan> och fstab?
<Kurdistan> sudo fdisk -l
<Kurdistan> cat /etc/fstab
<Kurdistan> Urban51: kör dessa två kommandon.
<Kurdistan> kopiera svaren och posta med pastebin
<Kurdistan> Urban51: du måste ha externa hårddisken/usb ikopplad.
<Kurdistan> Urban51: efter du kopplat  kör då de två kommandon.
<Kurdistan> realubot: min externa hdd fungerar out of the box.
<Kurdistan> både i buntu och nuvarande dist jag testar
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: :) du lär dig.
<realubot> Urban51: 1. Kör det här kommandot och posta resultatet i pastebin när hdd:n INTE är inkopplad: ls /dev/sd*
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan,  Ja visst är det otroligt :D
<realubot> Urban51: 2. Kör samma kommando 10s efter att du har kopplat in den externa hårddisken och posta output i pastebin.
<realubot> Urban51: Ser du någon skillnad när disken är i och inte när du kör kommandot: ls /dev/sd*
<Kurdistan> realubot: bra tips.
<Urban51> nej samma 4 saker står där
<Urban51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/659581/
<Kurdistan> annars bör hans fstab/fdisk också visa det när den är kopplad.
<itmannen_online> Det börjar bli grus i en gammal mans ögon. har haft fullt upp idag att titta på när hustrun städat bilen :D
<realubot> Urban51: Det verkar ju helt klart som om systemet inte hittar hdd:n.
<realubot> Urban51: Testa Kurdistan tips också. Kör: fdisk -l
<Urban51> realubot: vi hoppar över den så länge,, ska banka vett i den senare
<realubot> Urban51: När disken är inkopplad och när den INTE är inkopplad och se om du ser någon skillnad.
<Kurdistan> Urban51: kör de två kommandon jag skrev tidigare. :)
<Kurdistan> sudo fdisk -l
<Kurdistan> cat /etc/fstab
<Urban51> realubot: inte en skillnad
<realubot> Urban51: Jag antar att du har adaptern inkopplad om den kräver extern strömkälla?
<Urban51> Kurdistan: visas inte där heller...
<realubot> :=
<realubot> :)
<Kurdistan> Urban51: kan du posta resultaten?
<Urban51> realubot: jajjemensan.... ja må va gammal men inte så gammal :P
<realubot> Urban51: Och att du har tryckt på power on på din externa hårddisk. :)
<itmannen_online> Så mao så måste jag tacka för mig denna afton. Trevligt att skrivas med er
<realubot> Urban51: Det skadar inte att fråga om dom mest grundläggande sakerna. Det är lättare än man tror att missa en sladd. :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: detsamma.
<Urban51> realubot: hahaha den lyser
<Urban51> realubot: sant
<Urban51> Kurdistan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/659583/
<Kurdistan> Urban51: :) får jag svaren från de två kommandon?
<realubot> itmannen_online: Tack själv.
<Kurdistan> Urban51: thx-
<itmannen_online> See you. Off
<Urban51> Kurdistan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/659584/
<Kurdistan> Urban51: det där är bara fdisk -l.
<Numn> hehe vad har hänt med lubuntu.. kan ju inte använda gamla sorts sättet dom har ju :/
<realubot> Urban51: Vad heter hårddisken? Vad är det för tillverkare och modellnr.?
<Kurdistan> Urban51: din ntfs finns inte med.
<Kurdistan> mysko
<Urban51> realubot: maxtor har jag för mig
<Urban51> realubot: den e från säkerhetsavdelningen. så inga lappar på den eller nåt
<Kurdistan> Urban51: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009 . dem beskriver ifall det inte finns med.
<Urban51> kanske en dum fråga men lika bra o fråga... kan man inte bara installera om usb drivrutinerna?
<Kurdistan> Urban51: läs härifrån: locate the line of your NTFS partition. If they are there, just change them so it looks like that
<Kurdistan> If your partition is not there, you'll have to first create a directory where you would like to mount it :
<Kurdistan> Code:
<Kurdistan> sudo mkdir /media/<the name you want>
<realubot> Urban51: Är det statshemligheter du har på hårddisken? ;)
<Urban51> realubot: det kan man säga.
<realubot> Vem som sköt Palme o.s.v.
<Urban51> mestadels strids-stratigi
<realubot> Att Reinfeldt är ett UFO.
<Urban51> realubot: det var kurt olsson som gjorde..
<Urban51> realubot: det visste allmänheten redan om
<realubot> Urban51: Jasså. ;)
<Kurdistan> realubot: haha ufo grejen var rolig. han ser ut som en.
<Urban51> Kurdistan: han är från ur-anus
<Kurdistan> Urban51: haha.
<realubot> Urban51: Vad säger IT-gänget på jobbet då? Dom kanske har spärrat disken på något konstigt sätt?
<Kurdistan> Urban51: läste du det jag skrev om att du kan skapa, med sudo mkdir.
<realubot> För att den inte ska gå att koppla in i vilka datorer som helst?
<Urban51> kommer åt den me xp o 7
<Kurdistan> läs därifrån jag bad.
<realubot> Urban51: Ok, då så.
<Kurdistan> Urban51: om du vill så kan jag posta pastebin.
<Kurdistan> om inlägget är för rörigt
<Urban51> Kurdistan: gör gärna det...
<realubot> Philip5: Vad gör du Philly?
<Kurdistan> Urban51: http://paste.ubuntu.com/659588/
<Urban51> realubot: mitt arbete går ut på va vi ska göra om det blir krig i sverige. vet om alla utposter där vi har "gömt" vapen ammo drivmedel
<Urban51> Kurdistan: så ska jag skriva sudo mkdir /media/fms
<Urban51> så finns disken där?
<Kurdistan> Urban51: jepp enligt beskrivningen.
<Kurdistan> sedan gör du in i fstab och skriver det som står i rad 3
<Urban51> Kurdistan: ok
<Urban51> Kurdistan: your partition? va ska jag skriva där?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Men har han en NTFS då?
<Urban51> NTFS?
<realubot> Kurdistan: fdisk -l visade väl inget? Inte ls /dev/sd* heller?
<Kurdistan> Urban51: du kan prova blkid för se om den fångar UUID eller inte.
<realubot> Urban51: NTFS är Windows filsystem.
<Urban51> vart bara en ny rad av blkid
<realubot> Urban51: Det är troligt att din externa hårddisk är formaterad i NTFS.
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) ja, det bör han ha. annars borde den visa det utan problem.
<Urban51> ska jag byta filsystem på den?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Nu hänger jag inte med.
<realubot> Urban51: Nej!
<Urban51> har ExFAT FAT FAT32 NTFS o välja på
<Kurdistan> realubot: jag menar hade det var fat eller något annat så hade han inte haft samma problem.
<realubot> Urban51: Vad då att välja på? Var väljer du det?
<Numn> realubot, nu har jag svårt att välja mellan xubuntu och lubuntu :/
<realubot> Kurdistan: Nej, men hur ska du hitta hans hårddisk genom att modda fstab?
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) det var så det stod i guiden.
<realubot> Numn: Haha. Det är ett evighetsproblem du har där. ;)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<realubot> amelia: Det är drag i kanalen idag. Händ med.
<realubot> amelia: Dig har jag inte sett på länge?
<Numn> realubot, jo jag vet tycker är lika bra dem..
<realubot> Numn: Mm. Lubuntu ska vara lite mer resurssnålt, tror jag. Jag tror jag gillar Lubuntu mest men det är en smaksak.
<amelia> realubot: nehe.
<Urban51> hmm... åter till min lösning... kan man inte bara installera om drivisarna till usb:n?
<realubot> amelia: Nej. Just det.
<Kurdistan> Urban51: :) det fungerar inte så med buntu.
<Kurdistan> däremot kan det vara lättare byta filformat till fat32 eller ext4.
<Urban51> Kurdistan: inte? :S
<Urban51> men hur fungerar det me drivrutinerna då? asså... kan inte dom bytas ut?
<Urban51> eller är det kerneln som sköter det?
<realubot> Urban51: Jo, det går säkert att byta ut någon modul, blacklista o.s.v. men det känns som lite desperat försök just nu.
<Numn> realubot, jag får fundera lite mer på det.. börjar ju bli trött då man inte kan tänka ordenligt ;)
<realubot> Urban51: Vi vet ju inte vad vi ska byta ut eller mot vad.
<Urban51> realubot: sant sant
<Urban51> =)
<realubot> Numn: Openbox är annars mer resurssnålt tror jag. Om du nu vill ha ett minimalt system. Testa CrunchBang Linux.
<realubot> Numn: Det använder Openbox.
<Urban51> realubot: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/acer-aspire-3100-usb-problem-368055.html
<realubot> Urban51: Saken är ju den att Ubuntu ska ju se din disk i lsusb ändå även om filsystemet inte går att montera och så.
<Numn> realubot: jo, men det gör lubuntu också
<Urban51> realubot: ok...
<Numn> :D
<Kurdistan> realubot: det är just det som problemet inget kommando visar något.
<Numn> använder ju det just nu :D
<realubot> Urban51: Du. Gör så här. Dra ur USB-sladden ur datorn. Vänta några sekunder, plugga i den igen och kör det här kommandot: dmesg | tail -50
<realubot> Urban51: Och posta output i pastebin.
<Kurdistan> http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com/2011/06/how-to-install-ntfs-config-in-ubuntu.html
<realubot> dmesg | tail -50
<Kurdistan> kan detta vara något?
<Numn> haha http://lolpics.se/12247-the-roof-is-on-fire
<Kurdistan> realubot: ta en titt på länken jag skicka.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag tror inte det för hans system ser ju inte ens att något pluggas in i USB-porten?
<Kurdistan> kan det lösa Urban51 problem?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag kollar på den.
<Kurdistan> realubot: det är sant, men värt ett försök.
<Urban51> realubot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/659597/
<realubot> Kurdistan: "This program allow you to easily configure all of your NTFS devices to allow write support via a friendly gui.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det skadar ju inte att prova. Man vet aldrig...
<realubot> Kurdistan: "For that use, it will configure them to use the open source ntfs-3g driver. You'll also be able to easily disable this feature.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Kurdistan: apt-cache show ntfs-config
<Kurdistan> Urban51: din pastebin ser inte bra ut.
<Kurdistan> realubot: kolla Urban51 pastebin.
<Urban51> Kurdistan: bara massa kinesiska enligt mig...
<realubot> Urban51: Byt USB-kabel mellan hårdisken och datorn.
<Kurdistan> Urban51: har du fler usb ingångar?
<Urban51> 3 st
<realubot> Urban51: Cannot enable port 5.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?
<Kurdistan> Urban51: har du testat alla dessa?
<realubot> Urban51: Det ser inte bra ut, som Kurdistan sa.
<Urban51> realubot: oj
<Urban51> japp testat alla
<Urban51> ska jag göra om alla o skriva det i terminalen?
<realubot> Massa errors. Det är inte konstigt att du inte få upp disken i fdisk -l, Nautilus, /dev/sd*, lsusb o.s.v.
<Kurdistan> realubot: exakt.
<Urban51> Cannot enable port 7.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?
<realubot> Urban51: Ja. Maybe.
<Urban51> o samma på sista porten
<Kurdistan> Urban51: du kan ju prova.
<Urban51> kabeln är död?
<realubot> Urban51: Maybe.
<Kurdistan> Urban51: ja det kan vara kabeln.
<Urban51> letar efter en annan
<realubot> Urban51: Helt klart så klarar inte Ubuntu av att ansluta, MEN samma kabel fungerar i Windows?
<Kurdistan> Urban51: :) gör det.
<Urban51> vänta 2 min
<Urban51> japp
<Kurdistan> Urban51: gör så. se om det hjälper byta kabel.
<realubot> Den borde inte fungera i Windows då, tycker man. Om kabeln är kass.
<Kurdistan> mysko att kabeln ska strula.
<realubot> Ja, mysko.
<realubot> Jag har aldrig varit med om att en USB-kabel strular så.
<Kurdistan> realubot: samma här. man lär sig alltid något.
<Kurdistan> :)
<realubot> Det här är annars något kanske: http://www.absolutelytech.com/2010/04/18/solved-unable-to-enumerate-usb-device-disabling-ehci_hcd/
<realubot> Kurdistan: Felen börjar ju efter den här raden i loggen: "new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 42"
<Kurdistan> realubot: sparar den sista länken.
<Kurdistan> var intressant.
<Urban51> hittar inte den andra sladden
<realubot> Urban51: Det är nog inte kabeln men det skadar ju inte att testa en annan i.a.f.
<realubot> Urban51: Fungerar samma kabel i Windows?
<Urban51> realubot: japp
<realubot> Urban51: Det är knappast kabeln det är fel på. Det kan vara ehci.
<Urban51> realubot: ehci?
<realubot> Urban51: Det är efter raden om ehci som error-meddelandena dyker upp.
<Urban51> realubot: är ehci nåt viktigt?
<realubot> Urban51: Du kan försöka att temporärt stänga av USB 2.0 och köra på USB 1.0 men då kommer kommunikationen att gå långsammare.
<realubot> Urban51: Det går ev. att göra i BIOS t.o.m.
<Urban51> ska jag testa o se om det går o göra?
<Urban51> men då måste jag juh starta om datorn :( undrar om wifi funkar då :P
<maxjezy> hur gör man mplayer till fullskärm
<Kurdistan> nu måste jag till sängs folk jag önskar dig lycka till Urban51. ha det bäst realubot.
<realubot> Urban51: Ja, why not. Du får leta runt i BIOS menyer och se om det finns någon inställning för att stänga av/på USB 2.0/1.0.
<Urban51> tack Kurdistan o sov gott
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: :) testa umplayer eller någon vettig mplayer gui.
<Urban51> realubot: kommer tillbaka om 5
<Urban51> ses snart
<realubot> Kurdistan: Detsamma. Sov gott!
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, men om jag kör detta i terminalen : mplayer output.avi
<maxjezy> så startar filmen i en ruta
<maxjezy> måste väl gå att få den rutan fullskärm?
<realubot> maxjezy: Varför använder du inte gnome-mplayer
<realubot> maxjezy: Testa: mplayer -zoom file.avi
<urban51> realubot: nepp inget om usb i bioset.. ganska begränsat utbud där
<realubot> urban51: Ok.
<Numn> realubot, har du det "gamla" temat du? jag har något som ska likna ubuntu fast till lubuntu xD
<realubot> urban51: Det går i Ubuntu också.
<realubot> Numn: Jag använder Ubuntu 10.10 standardtema. :)
<urban51> sudo -kill usb2.0 =)
<realubot> maxjezy: "Then you can press the [F] button to fullscreen and the window should also fullscreen."
<realubot> urban51: Nej, tyvärr inte. ;)
<realubot> urban51: Jag kollar på hur man gör... hold on.
<urban51> realubot: ingen stress...
<Numn> realubot, så du har inte lubuntu?
<realubot> urban51: Dra ur USB-kabeln ur datorn och kör det här kommandot för att stänga av USB 2.0: sudo rmmod ehci_hcd
<realubot> urban51: Vänta någon minut efteråt och plugga sedan in USB-kabeln igen och kör: dmesg | tail -50
<urban51> ERROR: Module ehci_hcd does not exist in /proc/modules
<realubot> urban51: och posya output i pastebin.
<realubot> *posta
<urban51> ok
<realubot> Numn: Jo, i VirtualBox.
<Numn> hehe :)
<realubot> Numn: Och där använder jag Lubuntus standardtema.
<realubot> urban51: Ok, missade att du testade sudo rmmod ehci_hcd.
<urban51> new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 14
<realubot> urban51: Då behöver du inte köra dmesg igen.
<realubot> urban51: Ja, men sedan kommer felen?
<urban51> japp
<realubot> urban51: Jag tror dom har byggt in echi i kärnan så man måste göra på ett annat sätt nu för att diable USB 2.0.
<urban51> aha
<realubot> urban51: Det kommandot jag gav dig fungerar nog inte i nyare versioner av Ubuntu.
<urban51> ok'
<realubot> urban51: Modul är förresten Linux motsvarighet till drivrutiner i Windows.
<Numn> hur ser den ut? blå?
<Numn> ljusblå*
<urban51> realubot: modul=drivrutin =)
<urban51> skriver upp allt
<realubot> urban51: Jag försökte ta bort drivrutinen för USB 2.0 med kommandot men modulen finns inte längre som en separat modul i Linux utan är nog inbyggd i kärnan nu.
<realubot> Numn: Ljusblå ja.
<urban51> kärna=os
<realubot> urban51: "ehci_hcd is now built into the kernel and cannot be load/unloaded using modprobe. To revert a connected device from (failing) high-speed to full-speed. "
<realubot> Linux=kärna
<realubot> Linux är kärnan.
<realubot> Linux+Gnome+program=Ubuntu.
<urban51> ok..'
<urban51> men va e då den där kerneln?
<realubot> Linux+LXDE+program=Lubuntu och Linux+KDE+program=Kubuntu
<urban51> uppdaterade den förut
<realubot> urban51: mm, vänta jag kollar upp lite saker.
<Numn> realubot, oki då är det samma.. jag tänkte på den "tidigare"
<Numn> http://www.lathund.nu/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/screenshot15.png
<realubot> urban51: Ja, det är bra att du uppdaterade kärnan. Det ska man göra om man inte vet att en uppdatering kommer att ställa till problem. Du kan boota med gamla kärnor om du väljer det i Grub-menyn när datorn startar (efter BIOS).
<urban51> starta upp me gamla kärnan nu
<urban51> för jag var rädd att inte wifi skulle funka på den andra eller att det skulle se anorlunda ut
<realubot> urban51: Det här är anledningen till varför vi använder kommandot dmesg: "When you encounter problems with USB devices, the first thing to do is to check the latest debug information generated from the kernel just after you plug in your device and/or just after you encounter the problem."
<realubot> urban51: Jag tror wifi:t fungerar i nya kärnan också.
<urban51> ok.. så om jag startar om me nya kärnan så funkar kanske usb:N?
<realubot> urban51: Jag tror inte det hjälper att du använde en gammal kärna. Det är nog något annat som är knas med wifi:t.
<realubot> urban51: Har du alltid startar med en gammal kärna+
<realubot> ?
<realubot> *startat
<urban51> japp
<realubot> urban51: Ok, varför?
<urban51> inte vågat me nya
<realubot> urban51: wifi:t fungerade väl inte med den gamla heller förr?
<urban51> nej men den fungera efter sudo -i
<realubot> urban51: Testa den nya. Det skadar inte. Det är bara att starta om med den gamla annaras.
<realubot> *annars
<realubot> urban51: Ja, det är konstigt att sudo -i löste wifi-problemet.
<urban51> okey... men kommer allt se annorlunda ut o så? finns alla filer kvar
<realubot> Det förstår jag inte alls varför det gjorde. Om det var det som löste det. :|
<realubot> urban51: Ja, ja. Det är bara kärnan, drivrutiner (moduler) m.m. som kanske har uppdaterats. Filerna kommer att vara kvar.
<urban51> ok startar om igen då =)
<realubot> urban51: Gör så.
<urban51> förlåt att jag håller dig uppe
<johanbr> maxjezy, tryck på f
<urban51> allt ser ut som innan
<realubot> urban51: Precis.
<urban51> *andas ut*
<realubot> urban51: Testa att plugga in hårddisken så inte den nya kärnan har fixat problemet.
<urban51> nepp
<realubot> urban51: Kör: dmesg | tail -50
<urban51> samma sak
<realubot> och posta resultatet i pastebin också.
<urban51> körde det =)
<realubot> Ok.
<urban51> det va det första jag gjorde
<realubot> urban51: Då ska vi testa att stänga av USB 2.0 så att datorn enbart använder USB 1.0.
<urban51> ok. men har du tid för det?
<urban51> vill inte hålla dig uppe
<realubot> urban51: Ja, det tar inte så lång tid. Frågan är om det hjälper.
<urban51> vi testar
<realubot> urban51: Kör det här: sudo ls /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ehci_hcd
<realubot> urban51: Och posta resultatet HÄR i kanalen.
<urban51> VÄNTA... postar en sak...
<urban51> :S
<realubot> Ok.
<urban51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/659619/
<urban51> 0000:00:13.2  bind  module  new_id  remove_id  uevent  unbind
<realubot> urban51: Felmeddelandet av dmesg indikerar på att vi är på rätt väg när vi försöker stänga av USB 2.0.
<urban51> ok
<realubot> urban51: Ok, bra. kör det här:
<realubot> sudo sh -c 'echo -n "0000:00:13.2" > unbind'
<realubot> Se till att få kommandot helt rätt!
<urban51> klar
<realubot> Glöm inte alla " och '.
<realubot> ' sitter vid Enter-knappen (på mitt tangentbord i.a.f.)
<urban51> kopiera rakt av
<urban51> kopiera din text
<realubot> urban51: Gör så, men få inte med mitt nick bara.
<realubot> urban51: Du klistrar in med Ctrl+Shift+V i Terminalen.
<urban51> ne jag lovar =)
<urban51> aha bra... högerklickar annars =)
<realubot> urban51: Ok.
<urban51> men det ska jag komma ihåg
<urban51> Ctrl+Shift+C (COPY?)
<realubot> Du öppnar en ny flik i Terminalen med: Ctrl+Shit+T och stänger den aktiva fliken med Ctrl+Shift+W.
<urban51> testar =)
<realubot> Ctrl+Shift+W stänger hela Terminalen inkl. alla flikar.
<urban51> najs =)
<realubot> Nej, Ctrl+Shift+Q stänger hela kanalen, menar jag.
#ubuntu-se 2011-08-06
<realubot> urban51: Du växlar mellan flikarna med Alt+1,2,3 o.s.v. beroende på vilken flik du vill till.
<urban51> ok
<realubot> urban51: Gick kommandot bra eller?
<urban51> vart bara en ny rad
<urban51> ingen ny text kom upp
<urban51> ska jag skriva nåt mer?
<realubot> Nej, det ska inte komma upp någon ny heller.
<urban51> ok
<realubot> urban51: Vad får du om du kör: sudo ls -al /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ehci_hcd/unbind
<urban51> --w------- 1 root root 4096 2011-08-06 02:02 /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ehci_hcd/unbind
<realubot> urban51: Bra, vi ser att vi har moddat filen 02:02 idag.
<urban51> jaha? e det bra eller?
<realubot> urban51: Vi har för övrigt följt den här guiden: http://www.absolutelytech.com/2010/04/18/solved-unable-to-enumerate-usb-device-disabling-ehci_hcd/
<realubot> urban51: Som finns under "USB 2 Issues" här: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<urban51> ok.. skrover ut den sidan =)
<realubot> urban51: Skriv ut den sista sidan också.
<urban51> You have requested an encrypted page that contains some unencrypted information. Information that you see or enter on this page could easily be read by a third party.
<realubot> Ja, ja.
<urban51> ingen fara bara trycka ok?
<realubot> Det ska vara lugnt.
<urban51> ok... skrivit ut dom
<urban51> in me kabeln igen?
<realubot> Den säger bara att du inte skickar och tar emot data krypterat mellan din dator och servern. Om du hade fått det meddelandet när du loggar in på din bank så är det allvarligt men knappast nu.
<realubot> urban51: Japp, plugga in den och håll tummarna.
<realubot> urban51: Kör: dmesg | tail -50
<realubot> också några sekunder efter du har pluggat in hårddisken och posta outout i pastebin som vanligt.
<urban51> Skit dator
<realubot> Ja, tråkigt. Vi får se vad dmesg säger.
<urban51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/659621/
<realubot> urban51: Du, starta om datorn och plugga därefter in hdd och kör dmesg o.s.v.
<realubot> urban51: Det verkar ju som om ehci fortfarande är aktivt.
<urban51> ok.
<urban51> brb
<urban51> starta om utan kabel i?
<urban51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/659626/
<realubot> urban51: Den håller ju fortfarande på med ehci_hcd.
<urban51> mmm :(
<realubot> urban51: Den ska ju vara avstängd. :S
<urban51> ska vi slopa detta ? får fixa en ftp server på stationära o köra över det på det sättet.
<urban51> eller kan jag göra denna till en ftpserver?
<urban51> i GUI stil
<urban51> det e juh en lösning på det hela =)
<Numn> uhm. ingår det ett ftp app i terminalen elr? :)
<realubot> Numn: Du får nog installera en.
<realubot> urban51: Ja, vi får nog ge upp det här men det stör mig att det inte fungerar att görs så som man ska enligt guiderna.
<urban51> realubot: finns det en ftp server till ubuntu med GUI?
<Numn> vad händer när man skriver ftp i terminalen då?
<urban51> det stör mig oxå en del... men vi kan inte slita sönder skallarna =)
<urban51> Numn: testa =)
<realubot> Numn: Testa.
<urban51> du har en ftp client i terminalen  =)
<Numn> ifall jag vet inte hur jag ska köra med den dock
<urban51> open <ip>
<urban51> Numn: kolla min paste
<urban51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/659628/
<realubot> Varför går det inte att kopiera eller läsa filen /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ehci_hcd/unbind ?
<realubot> Numn: Du har ett program som heter ftp installerat. Det går att köra från Terminalen med kommandot ftp.
<realubot> Numn: ftp [-pinegvd] [host [port]]
<realubot> Numn: man ftp
<Numn> oki :D
<realubot> Avsluta med Q.
<realubot> Numn: Kör i Terminalen: man ftp
<realubot> Avsluta manualsidan med Q.
<urban51> realubot: vet du en bra grafisk FTPserver?
<realubot> Nja, inte på rak arm, ska kolla lite.
<realubot> urban51: ftp är ju inte säkert.
<realubot> Lätt att sniffa datatrafiken om du inte sitter på ett internet skyddat nätverk.
<urban51> realubot: ne men jag får köra den utan internet igång... bara på lan
<urban51> så länge inte du säger nåt till chefen min så säger inte jag nåt heller till han
<realubot> urban51: FRA ser dig.
<urban51> Sudo apt-get unstall FRA
<realubot> urban51: Får ni verkluigen lägga över hemliga dokument på privata datorer?
<realubot> urban51: sudo apt-get purge fra
<urban51> eftersom att denna dator e arbetet så e det inte en privat
<urban51> lol
<realubot> urban51: purge för att ta bort ett paket som man har installerat.
<urban51> aaa =) den ska jag använda direkt...
<urban51> sudo apt-get furge virtualbox
<realubot> urban51: När du startade om datorn så startade du om hela datorn va? Du loggade inte bara ut och in igen?
<urban51> reboot
<realubot> urban51: purge, inte furge.
<realubot> urban51: Läs i: man apt-get
<urban51> aaah därför dunka det inte :P
<realubot> urban51: Du stänger manualsidan med Q.
<urban51> okey kollar
<urban51> Wow manualen säger massor =)
<realubot> urban51: Japp.
<realubot> urban51: Du har manualsidor till nästan alla program om du kör: man <paket>
<realubot> Där <paket> är nament på programmet.
<realubot> urban51: man sudo, man ls, man cp, man rm, man mkdir o.s.v.
<realubot> urban51: Det är en mycket bra källa till info om hur man använder program.
<urban51> har massor o läsa igenom.
<urban51> har du läst allt?
<Numn> *gäsp* @_@
<realubot> urban51: Finns på nätet också: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/en/man8/apt-get.8.html
<urban51> skriver ut!
<urban51> Numn:  (  .  Y  .  )
<realubot> urban51: Där har du lite info om man: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/man
<realubot> urban51: man man
<realubot> urban51: Ja, apt-get är så basic så den kan du gott skriva ut.
<urban51> hörde en bekant snacka förut på jobbet att han har installerat spotify på ubuntu... o jag har testat o skriva sudo apt-get install spotify o kan säga att det fanns inte
<realubot> urban51: Nej.
<urban51> ljög han ?
<realubot> Det finns inte men Spotify fungerar utmärkt i Wine och det finns en Spotify-klient till Linux också.
<realubot> urban51: Du måste ju ha ett premium-konto. Har du det?
<urban51> jobbet har :D
<realubot> urban51: Annars har dom en spärr så man får högst lyssna på samma låt 5 ggr totalt och max 10h/månad.
<urban51> det går under företagshälsan
<Numn> o.o
<realubot> urban51: Ok, då kan du helt klart installera Spotify i Ubuntu.
<realubot> urban51: Ska vi göra det? :)
<urban51> wine har jag redan
<realubot> urban51: Är det vårt nästa projekt?
<urban51> det e det viktigaste programmet =)
<urban51> om du har tid så =)
<realubot> urban51: Det är inte svårt att då spotify att fungera i Ubuntu.
<Numn> uh inte wine tack
<realubot> urban51: jag föreslår att du kör med Spotifys Linux-klient om ni har premium-konto på jobbet.
<urban51> ok då gör vi det =)
<realubot> urban51: Kör det här:
<realubot> sudo echo "deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<realubot> Obs, det ska vara två >>.
<urban51> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<realubot> Om du bara har en > så raderar du innehållet i filen först.
<urban51> echo "deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<realubot> urban51: Aja, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<realubot> urban51: kopiera och klistra in det här på en egen rad längst ner: deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free
<realubot> deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free
<urban51> kom upp en sida nu
<realubot> Det där. Efter att du har klistrat in det längst ner så sparar du och stänger filen.
<realubot> urban51: Det du gör är att du lägger till et förråd i filen sources.list.
<urban51> klar
<realubot> Det är ur dom förråden som Ubuntu hämtar alla sina program när du installerar med apt-get.
<realubot> Eller för den delen när du hämtar uppdateringar med apt-get upgrade.
<realubot> urban51: Ok, då måste du köra det här:
<urban51> okey...
<realubot> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 4E9CFF4E
<realubot> i Terminalen.
<realubot> Det är för att paketen ska vara verifierade så att källan inte är fejkad, typ.
<realubot> Servern du hämtar paketen måste verifieras mot en nyckel för att apt-get ska hämta paketen, eller något.
<urban51> kom upp en massa text bara
<realubot> Mhm, det är nog bra.
<realubot> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install spotify-client-qt spotify-client-gnome-support
<urban51> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install spotify-client-qt spotify-client-gnome-support E: Typ "eb" är inte känd på rad 59 i listan över källor /etc/apt/sources.list E: Listan över källor kunde inte läsas.
<realubot> urban51: Du har glömt d i deb i raden jag gav dig?
<realubot> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<realubot> Kolla raden längst ner.
<realubot> Du har glömt d:et i deb va?
<realubot> deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free
<realubot> SÃ¥ ska raden se ut.
<realubot> Ändra, spara och stäng.
<urban51> oj såg det nu
<realubot> Sedan kör du:
<realubot> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install spotify-client-qt spotify-client-gnome-support
<urban51> så nu installerar han
<urban51> eller laddar hem ?=)
<realubot> Laddar hem från Spotifys server först, sedan installeras programmet.
<Numn> finns till lubuntu elr?
<realubot> Numn: Ja, samma sak där.
<Numn> oki
<urban51> realubot: dom ringde nyss till mig ska bara rycka ut i en kvart kommer tillbaka... om du inte e kvar så återkommer jag imörra =)
<realubot> Numn: Du gör likadant, men Spotify for Linux kräver att man har Premium-abonnemang.
<realubot> urban51: Jag är kvar en kvart eller mer. Ha det bra så länge!
<urban51> tackar
<urban51> slutar jobbet om 2 timmar =)
<Numn> trökigt..
<Numn> är det inte samma med despotify
<realubot> Numn: Jo.
<realubot> Numn: Spotifys gratiskonton är ju skräp ändå så.
<realubot> Spelar ingen roll att dom kräver Premium-konto.
<realubot> Numn: Använd http://grooveshark.com då istället.
<Newbbie> Helleo
<Newbbie> Anyone here?
<realubot> Numn: Wzup?
<Newbbie> Non much
<realubot> Numn: Oj. :)
<Newbbie> you?
<Newbbie> ? :p
<realubot> Newbbie: This is a swedish Ubuntu channel. Why do you speak english?
<Newbbie> Sows ^^
<Newbbie> Tänkte inte på det xD
<Newbbie> haha
<realubot> Aha, där fick jag dig. Du kan svenska!
<realubot> ;)
<Newbbie> Indeed I do...
<Newbbie> Iafd
<Newbbie> Jag behöver lite hjälp.
<realubot> !ask | Newbbie
<ubot2> Newbbie: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<Numn> get back to #ubuntu!
<Numn> :]
<Newbbie> Jag försöker få in ubuntu på min C: disk
<Newbbie> Men den vill inte acceptera
<Newbbie> Varför?
<realubot> C: är ju en Windows-beteckning för det första.
<Newbbie> Det gick smooth på bärbara men inte på min stationära
<realubot> Newbbie: Ska du ta bort Windows?
<Newbbie> Well, ja.
<Newbbie> Yes
<realubot> Newbbie: Windows filsystem brukar ligga på C:
<Newbbie> Ja
<realubot> Newbbie: Det är ju bara att välja att använda hela disken när du installerar?
<Newbbie> Jo, men den vill inte välja "C:" disken
<Newbbie> För den existerar tydligen inte.
<Newbbie> Skit konstigt.
<Newbbie> Eller om det var så att den inte ville accepera från skiva..
<realubot> Newbbie: Det låter mycket konsigt. Var är du då när du inte hittar C:-disken?
<Newbbie> Kommer inte ihåg, ska testa en gång till.
<Newbbie> Den håller på att ladda ner just nu.
<realubot> Den heter inte C: i ubuntus partitionsredigeringsprogram. Där heter den nog /dev/sda
<Newbbie> Jo
<realubot> /dev/sda1
<Newbbie> Precis
<realubot> t.o.m.
<Newbbie> Men tycker att det är märkligt att den inte ens vill visa alla mina diskar
<realubot> Newbbie: Det är nog din C-drive.
<Newbbie> Eller ens partationer
<Newbbie> What about it?
<realubot> Newbbie: Pratar du om Ubuntus partitionsredigeringsprogram som man kommer in i om man väljer att ange partitioner manuellt under ett steg i installationen?
<realubot> Newbbie: Hur går det med Lubuntu då?
<Numn> haha, min skärm är så liten så jag kan inte se vad det står på shark hemsidan du visade mig :)
<realubot> Numn: Du.
<Newbbie> Jag pratar om att skicka windows till.. Ja.. Där det hör hemma så att säga.
<realubot> Newbbie: Aj då.
<Newbbie> Jag ska testa en gång till
<Newbbie> Den är strax klar med nedladningen.
<Newbbie> :)
<Newbbie> Laddningen *
<realubot> Numn: Aj då. Netbooks har sina nackdelar.
<realubot> Numn: 12" är minimum, tycker jag.
<Newbbie> Därför sitter man på en fin 40'' LED när man kör burken :D
<realubot> Newbbie: Men 10.1" är billiga.
<realubot> Newbbie: Oj, fel.
<Newbbie> Haha
<Newbbie> No probs :)
<Newbbie> ISO fil.. Måste köras via Daemon tools då ellerhur?
<Newbbie> Eller kan jag köra den som WinRAR fil om den är packad?
<Newbbie> Nvm.
<Numn> har ju en skärm som jag kan koppla in, men orkar inte xD
<realubot> Newbbie: Alltså, om du ska installera Ubuntu på hårddisken och sopa bort Windows och allt annat på disken så ska du ta alternativet använd hela disken.
<Newbbie> Jo
<Newbbie> Men vet inte varför den inte accepterade det förra gången..
<realubot> Newbbie: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/installingnatty06.png
<realubot> Replace Windows with Ubuntu, heter det kanske.
<Newbbie> Error 404: Page not found
<Newbbie> ah nu så
<Newbbie> :D
<Newbbie> Men ska tanka ner daemon tools lite snabbt!
<Newbbie> Done and done..
<Newbbie> Nu ska vi se vad min lilla dator har att säga då.
<urban51> Hell Yeah !!!!! Den som e bäst på denna kanal e realubot
<urban51> *rövslickeri*
<Numn> nej.. det kan det väll inte vara!?!
<Numn> det är osannolikt!
<Newbbie> Btw, när man ändå sitter här..
<Newbbie> Någon som hackat hemsidor någon gång?
<Newbbie> Eller försökt
<Newbbie> Iaf
<einand> Newbbie: beror på vad du menar
<Newbbie> Edita en hemsida
<Newbbie> Vad som helst
<Newbbie> En blogg eller what evs lixom
<urban51> realubot: testade oxå i WINE o det funka där med =)
<realubot> urban51: Fungerar Spotify eller har hårddisken hux flux vaknat till liv? :D
<einand> realubot:
<urban51> spotify
<Newbbie> Men spotify har ju släppt en verision till ubuntu har jag för mig?
<einand> Newbbie: tja, för linux iaf
<Newbbie> Jo precis
<urban51> bägge funkar utmärkt juh =)
<realubot> einand: Vad?
<Newbbie> About time säger jag.
<einand> realubot: hej
<einand> notera att du var vaken
<Newbbie> Nu..
<Newbbie> Har jag ännu en fråga.
<Newbbie> Måste jag köra ubuntu via skiva?
<einand> Newbbie: kommer du byta namn sedan?
<Newbbie> Eller kan jag köra den via Wubi?
<Newbbie> Det tror jag inte, Vadårå?
<einand> svårt att tro du är en Newbbie hela livet
<realubot> urban51: Spotify for Linux är inte Open Source. Det är en viktigt anledning till att den inte finns i Ubuntus förråd och varför det inte går att installera så som du först försökte med apt-get.
<Newbbie> Haha
<realubot> einand: Hej hej.
<Newbbie> Anyone?
<einand> realubot: finns öppensås spotify libs
<realubot> einand: Nu har du chansen att visa lite Linux-skills.
<realubot> einand: Despotify, typ.
<urban51> så allt som dinns i ubuntus föråd är asså öppen källa.. '
<realubot> einand: ?
<einand> realubot: japp, och Jspotify
<Newbbie> Wubi, kan jag köra det så rensar den hela disken, eller måste jag köra från skiva?
<urban51> finns* förråd*
<einand> urban51: tyvär inte allt, men nästan
<urban51> öppen källa = frittfram o edit
<einand> urban51: nej
<realubot> einand: urban51 har en extern hårddisk som vi inte får att fungera. Den syns inte i /dev/sd*, inte med lsusb, inte i fdisk -l och dmesg ger massa errors.
<einand> urban51: öppenkällkod är inte lika med att man får ändra den
<einand> realubot: då är den paj
<urban51> einand: nej det e den inte... funkar utmärkt i xp o i 7
<realubot> einand: jag har försökt att stänga av USB 2.0 för honom för att Ubuntu Documentation tipsade om att vissa ecterna hårddiskar fungerar om man diablar echi-modulen.
<Numn> nån som lirar new vegas? :)
<einand> urban51: fungerar andra usb enheter?
<realubot> einand: Det verkar dock inte ha fungerat för dmesg klagar på high speed usb efteråt också.
<urban51> mitt usbmodem blinkar för fullt
<einand> ok
<urban51> när jag kopplar in det
<realubot> einand: Hans externa disk fungerar ju i Windows.
<einand> betyder förstås bara att den får ström, kan du koppla upp dig?
<realubot> einand: Så paj är den inte.
<einand> iaf, dra ut usb hårdisken
<einand> räka till 30
<urban51> har ej testat för det kommer inte upp nåt vid nätverk :S
<Newbbie> Hallå!
<Newbbie> Nu har jag problem
<einand> skriv dmesg
<Newbbie> Med installation igen.
<einand> stoppa in usbhårdisken
<einand> räkna till 30
<einand> och skriv dmesg
<einand> ge mig diffen sedan
<urban51> ska allt kopieras?
<realubot> urban51: Han vill ha skillnaden av dmesg output när disken är inkopplad och när den inte är inkopplad.
<realubot> urban51: Så han bara får raderan som har med inkopplandet av hårddisken att göra.
 * Numn *gäääääsp*
<einand> ge mig 10 sista raderna, vid anda gången
<realubot> Newbbie: Vad är det nu då?
<urban51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/659649/
<urban51> första utan disk
<Newbbie> Kan jag inte köra en hel formatering via Wubi?
<einand> urban51: har du testat i en annan usb port?
<realubot> einand: Det här har jag testat med honom men det gjorde ingen som helst skillnad: "USB 2 Issues" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<einand> urban51: har du testat med en annan hårdisk?
<realubot> einand: sudo sh -c 'echo " o.s.v.
<urban51> har bara en
<urban51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/659651/
<urban51> med hårddisken inkopplad
<realubot> einand: Det verkar inte som om det stänger av USB 2.0.
<realubot> Newbbie: Nej, det går väl inte? Wubi körs väl i Windows?
<realubot> Eller?
<Newbbie> Jo
<Newbbie> Precis
<Newbbie> Så jag måste få ut den på en skiva
<Newbbie> Sen installera om allt?
<einand> urban51: testat disken i en annan dator som kör linux?
<urban51> har bara denna som kör linux..
<realubot> Newbbie: Du kan ju inte formatera Windows-disken om den används.
<einand> testa starta upp med en live-cd på en annan dator
<einand> och se om den fungerar där
<Newbbie> Precis
<urban51> kan sätta upp en virtuell dator me 11.04 på 20 min
<Newbbie> Så jag måste få ut den på skiva.
<realubot> Newbbie: Jag trodde att du bootade Ubuntu från CD/USB och inte Wubi.
<einand> nej, inte virtuel
<Newbbie> Jo, men om jag gör det så borde det alltså funka?
<urban51> Newbbie: ladda hem active isoburner o bränn ut iso filen
<urban51> okey kör i skivan i stationära
<realubot> urban51: Inte virtuellt. Då använder du ju samma USB-portar.
<realubot> urban51: Har du inte möjlighet att boota en annan dator med Ubuntu Live och "prova Ubuntu" och testa om du får upp disken där?
<urban51> håller på me det nu
<urban51> =)
<realubot> einand: Vad säger du om echi då?
<realubot> einand: Varför fungerar det inte att följa den här guiden: http://www.absolutelytech.com/2010/04/18/solved-unable-to-enumerate-usb-device-disabling-ehci_hcd/
<urban51> om jag kör live så tar den inte bort nåt va
<einand> stämer
<urban51> kör  på chefens dator
<realubot> urban51: Nej. Det ska den absolut inte göra så länge du inte monterar diskar och göra saker med diskarna.
<einand> realubot: för det är inte det problemet han har
<einand> jag misstänker han har en 2.5 tums usb disk
<einand> stämmer det urban51 ?
<realubot> einand: Men varför klagar echi om vi har disablat det?
<realubot> einand: Det är det som är skumt.
<realubot> einand: Och vad är problemet då?!?
<einand> om jag tolka allt rätt, så försöker han på en laptop?
<urban51> einand: det e en stor 3.5" eller va det är
<einand> egen strömförsörjning?
<realubot> einand: Han har en laptop ja. HDD:n har adapter för strömmen.
<urban51> einand: japp.. inkopplad
<realubot> Har han sagt till mig.
<urban51> kopplade in hdd:n i live nu
<einand> fungerar?
<urban51> 500GB filesystem kom upp
<realubot> Se där.
<urban51> men det e på live versionen...
<einand> prova live skivan på din laptop nu
<realubot> urban51: Det är din laptop som är knas.
<urban51> fan... får byta ut den då
<realubot> Det har hänt något i ditt system eller så drar inte Ubuntu jämt med dina USB-portar.
<urban51> men om jag har den i när jag startar systemet då? borde han inte hitta den då
<realubot> Det ska bli intressant att se om det fungerar i Live på hans laptop.
<einand> urban51: testa live-cn på din laptop nu
<urban51> okey
<urban51> återkommer om en stund
<realubot> Mm.
<urban51> :( ne
<urban51> det funkar inte
<urban51> kör nu me live
<einand> ok
<einand> då är det något med drivarna och dina usb portar
<einand> för det fungerar i windows, på samma maskin?
<realubot> Ja. Det gör det.
<urban51> japp
<realubot> einand: Så hur löser du det?
<realubot> urban51: Det var en Acer 3100?
<einand> bra fråga
<urban51> realubot: japp
<urban51> aspire 3100
<einand> ny?
<einand> dualbootar du den?
<urban51> nepp endast ubuntu 11.04
<einand> ström sockets av svart platina,
<einand> kanske man skall köpa
<einand> urban51: ja du, google på om någon annan med samma dator modell som dig har samma problem
<realubot> einand: Skriv nya drivare till honom då!
<einand> realubot: visst
<realubot> Ok, bra.
<Numn> whut går det verkligen?
<einand> kan ge rabatt 240,000
<Numn> :D
<einand> Numn: klart det går
<Numn> är det svårt?
<einand> troligtvis
<Numn> jag tänkte börja programmera, men vet inte vad :/
<einand> iaf utan specifikationer är det nog roligare göra något annat
<einand> Numn: börja med hårdvara ;)
<einand> Numn: jag gjorde en LED som tänds när någon skriver till mig på facebook
<Numn> okej, vad är det jag måste lära mig då?
<einand> C eller/och C++
<einand> roliga med det är att man får lära sig löda lite med
<einand> nackdelen är att det kostar lite
<Numn> c++ och hardware?
<einand> hårdvaran kostar ju, typ motstånd m.m.
<einand> fast sedan har man den sköna känslan när man bygg sig sin egen mobiltelefonladdare som styrs över usb porten oslag bar
<urban51> realubot: men ska vi köra på lösningen om ftpserver då istället?
<einand> urban51: eller sshfs, då kan du fortfarande mounta den
<einand> jag fick e-mail av conrad
<urban51> öhm va innebär det?
<einand> urban51: tja, stoppa in disken på en "server"
<einand> och mounta den på din laptop
<realubot> Numn: Python
<urban51> delad mapp?
<realubot> Lär dig det.
<realubot> Numn: Det är enklare att komma igång med än andra språk.
<Numn> andra språk som vad?
<einand> Numn: vad vill du göra, något jag lärt mig är att det är svårt att lära sig programmera om man inte vet vad man vill göra
<realubot> einand: Jag tror han har Windows på andra datorn. Hur fungerar sshfs med det? Inte alls?
<realubot> Numn: Än Java, C++ t.ex.
<einand> Numn: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=arduino+robot&aq=3&oq=ardu
<realubot> Numn: Python är enklare att komma igång med.
<einand> realubot: fungerar helt utmärkt, släng bara in ssh demon på den
<realubot> Numn: Jag rekommenderar något av dom stora språken: Java, C++, C, Python eller PHP.
<realubot> C#?!?
<realubot> einand: Ok.
<realubot> einand: Trodde man behövde ha hela Cygwin eller något.
<Numn> dom språk jag hade tänkt lära mig va typ java, php sen vet jag inte mer
<urban51> ni snackar kinesiska igen :S
<einand> nä, räcker med typ sshd och cygwin1.dll
<realubot> einand: Aha.
<realubot> Jag tror urban51 behöver ett färdigt paket så han slipper pilla så mycket för att få det att fungera.
<urban51> det tror jag med
<amelia> Numn: det finns en hel del distanskurser på högskolor och universitet i både java och php, det är ett bra tips för att komma igång.
<realubot> urban51: Annars så: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/settingup-an-ftp-server-on-ubuntu-with-proftpd.html
<realubot> urban51: Jag har aldrig testat det. Du bör köra med sftp för krypterad trafik och absolut inte ftp på oskyddat nätverk.
<urban51> bara se till att internetet e ur kopplat när jag kör ftp:n
<urban51> det blir bara mellan 2 datorer. utan internet
<amelia> man kan ju köra sftp mot sshd annars..
<Numn> amelia, jag vet men jag tror det inte är nåt för mig
<amelia> Numn: ok, bara ett förslag.
<amelia> urban51: om du har en ftp-klient på win-burken som stöder sftp (förväxla inte med ftps) så kan du koppla upp dig mot ssh (port 22) på servern och köra som en vanlig ftp.
<realubot> amelia: sftp mot openssh-server?
<realubot> amelia: Eller vad menar du?
<urban51> inetd ellr ensamstående tjänst?
<urban51> va e inetd?
<realubot> Numn: Finns tutorials i PHP och Python på youtube som går igenom grunderna. Det finns många avsnitt. Det är skapligt pradagogiskt. Finns också gratis böcker i Python.
<maxjezy> :)
<Numn> jo jag såg en snubbe som har gjort videos för Java och PHP och HTML i svenska. nice :D
<realubot> Numn: http://www.ibiblio.org/swaroopch/byteofpython/read/
<realubot> urban51: init.d?
<urban51> det stod om man ska köra ftpservern som inetd eller som ensamstående tjänst. det hade me belastning o göra så jag tod inetd
<urban51> det va me liten belastning. man skulle köra som ensamstående tjänst om man har störrebelastning
<realubot> Numn: http://www.youtube.com/user/thenewboston#p/c/EA1FEF17E1E5C0DA/0/4Mf0h3HphEA
<realubot> Numn: Den är "känd".
<realubot> urban51: Jag vet inte.
<realubot> Jag är för trött nu. :|
<urban51> realubot: 50/50 chans =)
<urban51> realubot: gå o lägg dig... ska stämpla ut nu tänkte jag o dra hem t kärringen... :(
<spacebug-> oj va klockan springer iväg..
<Numn> realubot, ta kopp kaffe :)
<urban51> hörs imörra. om inte kärringa dödar mig inatt oxå... för att jag kommer hem så sent
<realubot> Numn: Nja, tror jag tar mig lite sömn istället.
<Numn> hehe nn
<urban51> natti
<realubot> urban51: Natti!
<realubot> God natt alla!
<spacebug-> natti realubot
<Newbbie> Hallå igen..
<Newbbie> Verkar som om den fortfarande inte vill hitta någon jävla hdd.
<Newbbie> Någon som har tid att hjälpa mig?
<Newbbie> Den kan köra direkt från skiva, men den vill inte hitta hårddisk när jag ska installera hela verisionen.
<Newbbie> Kan även se mina hdd:ar på "dator"
<Numn> realubot gick å la sig
<Newbbie> Hmz
<Newbbie> Och du har ingen aning om vad felet kan vara?
<Newbbie> Inte det nej.
<Newbbie> Tack för svar.
<speedxcore> Godmorgon
<speedxcore> Håller på och väljer raidnivå och filsystem till min backupserver. 6-8st 2TB 3.5" satat i 1u chassi.
<speedxcore> funderar på raid1 och ext4. Undrar om det är bättre med 4st raid1or, istället för 1st stor array. Iofs kanske jag då kan kosta på hotspare till stora arrayen.
<speedxcore> kom med förslag/idéer.
<roadr> hi guys, anybody familiar with Lund University rules? do you know what the three-digit number stands for in @student.lu.se email addresses?
<einand> roadr: thats a random number
 * phnom doesn't have three digits in his @student.lu.se address...
<R2D21> garaget.
<phnom> Men en skiftnyckel.
<phnom> Med*
<R2D21> Stor ide att hänga i irc kanalen när man är ute i trädgården och grejjar.
<roadr> einand: i was afraid of that, thanks
<realubot> Hur testar jag bäst vad som är fel på en dator som drabbas av allt från icke fungerande tangentbord, error codes om RAM-minnesproblem till Windows blåskärm som är relaterad till grafikkortet?
<realubot> Jag behöver ett program som benchmarkar systemet och säger till vad som går fel när systemet kraschar?
<realubot> Jag vill kunna belasta olika delar av systemet på olika sätt för att se vad som triggar krascherna.
<realubot> NÃ¥gon?
<realubot> Typ som memtest men för olika delar av systemet och inte bara RAM-minnet.
<phnom> Låter som att allt det där skulle kunna bero på dåligt minne...
<realubot> phnom: Saken är den att jag har testat minnena i en annan dator utan att uppleva något problem. Jag har också kört memtest utan anmärkning. Och jag har växelvis tagit ut minnena och bytt port på minnena utan problem.
<phnom> Ahå, då är det nog nåt annat fel på modermodemet.
<phnom> Men jag har inte hört om något sånt program, tyvärr.
<realubot> Det konstiga är att när jag felsökte datorn hos min kompis så kom error codes när jag bytte plats på minnena men efter att datorn varit avstängd och kabeln utdragen så fungerade allt klockrent, d.v.s. oavsett vilket minne som satt i vilken port. Då vägrade datorn att detektera tangentbordet men efter några omstarter så började det fungera också. :S
<realubot> Jag förstår inte vad det här beror på. Visst, minnet är misstänkt, men hur ska jag ta reda på vad som är fel?
<realubot> phnom: Dessutom varnar Windows Vista om att olika modules slutar fungera lite då och då.
<phnom> Bah, Vista...
<realubot> Någonting är helt knas med datorn men frågan är vad?!?
<R2D21> kan man inte köra ubuntu cdn och kolla minnena?
<realubot> R2D21: Jo, memtest.
<phnom> Jo, men memtest hade ju inte gett något.
<realubot> R2D21: Been there done that. memtest säger att allt är ok.
<realubot> Går det att lita på memtest eller händer det att det säger att minnena fungerar men att dom inte gör det? Är det någon som har erfarenhet av det?
 * Da^Ms7 sudo service Da^Ms7 start && make coffee
<phnom> realubot: SKulle kunna vara nätagget också, då brukar man kunna få skumma problem.
<realubot> phnom: Mhm, jag har tänkt på det också.
<realubot> phnom: Det är en idé att testa ett annat nätagg. Det är nog nästa steg i felsökningen även om inget egentligen säger att nätagget är trasigt. Datorn startar ju precis osm vanligt, nätagget drar igång som det brukar.
<phnom> Jo, men om det ger ut lite skumma strömmar så kan mystiska saker hända.
<R2D21> modekortet? socket 775?
<realubot> Jag tänkte att jag skulle boota i Live-läge med en Linux-distro och belasta olika delar av systemet när jag byter nätagg, minnen, o.s.v, men finns det något sätt att göra det här på i Linux?
<realubot> R2D21: Bra fråga. Jag tror det är socket775 ja.
<realubot> R2D21: Jag har inte datorn här hos mig så jag vet inte säkert.
<phnom> modekort? Gucci?
<realubot> Det är en Pentium 4. :|
<realubot> Stämmer det? En 4 år gammal dator som är P4?
<realubot> Jag trodde P4 tillhörde stenåldern. :S
<R2D21> skum dator betyder oftast modekortet om det är 775.  tyvär
<realubot> R2D21: Ja, det är mycket möjligt att det är moderkortet. Jag får väl helt enkelt testa: 1. Ett annat nätagg. 2. Ubuntu Live med belastning, typ benchmark om och om igen. 3. memtest igen med ett minne i taget på olika plats eller något.
<realubot> Då tycker jag att jag har uteslutit hårddisken, RAM-minnet, nätagget så vad återstår då? Moderkortet och CPU?
<realubot> Hur testar man om det är CPU eller moderkortet det är fel på utan att behöva sätta CPU:n på ett annat mobo?
<R2D21> realubot, Mitt problem låg i att den hängde sig då den skrev mycket till sata styrenheten.
<realubot> R2D21: Ok.
<R2D21> realubot, jag kör diskanalysator om jag vill belasta hdd och cpu lite grann.
<trevliggrunka> http://digitaltmuseum.se/ <-- Snacka om klusterknull till sajt. :/
<Numn> har svårt att välja :( det är som att välja sandwich glassen med 88an glassen
<Numn> båda lika  goda :)
<itmannen_online> Hm. Det där gick inte alls det :)
<Philip5> itmannen_online: då är det bara att göra om och göra rätt som gäller
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Japp. kavla upp ärmarna en stund
<Philip5> gilla läget och ta utmaningen
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  har jag något val ? :)
<Philip5> visst, släng skiten och aldrig se åt en dator igen
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Vill du att mitt enastående liv ska upphöra helt :D
<Philip5> du kan konvertera och bli amish
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Känner du till om det finns begränsningar hur mycket ram ubunt klarar
<Philip5> ingen dator, ingen tv
<Philip5> begränsningarna sitter förr i din hårdvara
<Philip5> ditt moderkort
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Ok. men om den klarar 3 Gb så borde den väl klarar 4 Gb också. har nämligt köpt lite extra idag
<Philip5> har du en 64bit cpu så är den teoretiska gränsen 16 million terabytes ram
<Philip5> självklart
<Philip5> jag kör 8 gb ram
<Philip5> kör du 32bit ubuntu så behöver du köra en kernel som stödjer PAE
<Philip5> annars får du nog max 3,5 gb
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  jag får nöja mig med 32bit. Nu ska jag skruva och testa. ha de
<Philip5> glöm inte att se över din kernel då
<trevliggrunka> Bara 8 gb RAM?
<trevliggrunka> D.v.s. 1 GB?
<Philip5> va?
<Markslap> 1Go
<itmannen_online> Back on track. Det gick bra med 2 GB till i ram
<Philip5> najs
<Philip5> och du utnyttjar alla 4 nu?
<Philip5> tror ubuntus kernel sedan en tid alltid har pae påslaget medan tidigare så var det två olika kärnor
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Japp jag har varit in och kollat se de är rätt
<Philip5> nä de är visst två olika
<Philip5> linux-image-generic-pae med 32bit
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Det där är nog lite överkurs
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://www.euclideon.com/
<maxjezy> har du sett det där projektet?
<trevliggrunka> Philip5: Du sade att du hade 8 gigabit, så alltså har du 1 gigabyte RAM.
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Vet ngn hur jag änrar permision på Media mappen
<peyam> så att dte går att skapa mappar i det
<maxjezy> avmountera skiten först
<peyam> så
<peyam> va glör man sen då
<phnom> peyam: Fortfarande inte fått in matlab?
<peyam> hmm
<maxjezy> sudo chmod 777 /media
<maxjezy> tror jag
<maxjezy> men ta det inte för seriöst då jag är en noob
<peyam> verkar som webdesign permision
<peyam> vet ej om d sama sak här
<maxjezy> nu ska jag fortsätta laga mat
<peyam> kan inte ngn hjälpa mig
<peyam> det e nog 4 minuter jobb för er
<haffe> maxjezy: Ska han skapa filer på en isofilm som är monterad som loopback?
<peyam> va gör ja nu
<virtuald> 777=alla användare är gud
<haffe> Har du monterad isofilen som en loopback?
<peyam> det stog så
<peyam> på kths hemsida
<phnom> Klart man ska vara gud över sin egen dator, jag har -R 777 på / , det är mycket bättre så man slipper bråka om en massa rättigheter hela tiden.
<maxjezy> virtuald, oj, ja mina källor är nog inte det bästa
<maxjezy> :)
<peyam> sudo mount -o loop /home/peyam/Downloads/matlab2010b_32.iso /cdrom
<maxjezy> korv och pommes idag igen, fan ge mig smisk
<virtuald> phnom: kan man ens boota då?
<phnom> virtuald: Inte en aning, antagligen inte :)
<haffe> peyam: Ja.
<peyam> ja men jag kör den
<haffe> SÃ¥ startar du en terminal och skriver cd /cdrom
<peyam> det mounteas
<peyam> och
<haffe> Därefter ./install
<peyam> jag mountar
<peyam> med Gmount .iso
<peyam> jag ser instalations fönster o allt
<peyam> men
<peyam> det vägrar skapa en mapp
<peyam> Faild to create a map on usr/local/matlab
<phnom> peyam: För att du *fortfarande* måste starta installationen med sudo om du vill installera där.
<haffe> Pröva att köra sudo ./install
<peyam> vänta
<peyam> en sak i taget
<haffe>  /usr har inte vanliga användare skrivrättigheter till.
<peyam> filen finns i /home/peyam/Downloads/matlab2010_32.iso
<peyam> så vad ska jag skriva först i terminalen
<peyam> jag har skapat en mapp på skrivordet
<haffe> Har du monterat isofilen på /cdrom
<peyam> ska jag skriva samma kod som jag skrev där uppe?
<peyam> sudo mount -o loop /home/peyam/Downloads/matlab2010b_32.iso /cdrom
<haffe> Ja.
<peyam> ?
<haffe> Det
<haffe> Ja.
<peyam> så?
<peyam> sen
<haffe> cd /cdrom
<peyam> sudo cd /cdrom
<peyam> ?
<peyam> comand not found
<peyam> ja
<peyam> nu gick d
<peyam> sen då
<phnom> sudo ./install
<haffe> Undrar om det skulle fungera med ett sudo /cdrom/install
<haffe> Eller ett sudo sh /cdrom/install
<phnom> Borde väl funka med bara sudo /cdrom/install
<peyam> tack
<peyam> nu gick d
<peyam> tack så mkt
<peyam> äntligen
<peyam> sa att det e 4 minuters jobb för er
<peyam> nu har jag lört mig iaf
<peyam> man ska först mounta
<peyam> sen gå til mappen
<peyam> och gå från rooten
<peyam> köpte Animal stak för 400
<peyam> känns inte som att det hjälper als
<trevliggrunka> Sjukt kul: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mr4drl39hZo
<peyam> men nu
<peyam> e installationen slutförd
<peyam> hur kan jag köra programmet
<trevliggrunka> Uppgradera till äkta Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.
<peyam> jag?
<trevliggrunka> Mm.
<peyam> nej då
<trevliggrunka> Mycket färre problem.
<peyam> har ej så stort usb mine
<peyam> och tid
<peyam> så hur kör jag programmet
<peyam> den e installerat på /usr/local/MATLAB/R2010b
<trevliggrunka> Tonårsmutantninjasköldpaddor! Tonårsmutantninjasköldpaddor! Tonårsmutantninjasköldpaddor! Hjältar i ett ryggskal -- SKÖLDPADDSKRAFT!!
<phnom> peyam: Klickade du rätt så ska det finnas i menyn
<peyam> login namn:root
<peyam> nej
<peyam> d finns inte
<peyam> ska mappen installeras på /usr/local/MATLAB/R2010b
<peyam> ?
<peyam> eller?
<phnom> Va?
<amelia> trevliggrunka: du vet att detta är en kanal för ubuntu va?
<peyam> ska allt installerat på /usr/local/MATLAB/R2010b
<peyam> för att hamna på menyn
<peyam> som du sa
<phnom> Det ligger en körbar fil i mappen du installerade det i. Den heter matlab tror jag. Kör den.
<peyam> jag skriver matlab på kommandot
<peyam> det händer inge
<peyam> matlab: command not foun
<phnom> Nähä. Aja, jag har fortfarande 20 minuter kvar av nedladdningen innan jag kan kolla vad den heter.
<phnom> Prova /usr/local/MATLAB/R2010b/matlab annars
<trevliggrunka> amelia: Nej.
<maxjezy> amelia, reagerade du på windows 7 eller ninjaturtlarna?
<trevliggrunka> Eller jo.
<phnom> Jag har väldigt bestämt för mig att det går att välja när den installerar att den ska skapa länkar i bin.
<amelia> maxjezy: mest att jag inte sett honom säga något ubuntu-relaterat alls.
<amelia> trevliggrunka: ok. att kanalen heter #ubuntu-se borde ge en viss vägledning i frågan.
<maxjezy> amelia, vet du om ubuntu colan har något med ubuntu linux att göra?
<maxjezy> eller är det bara ett sammanträffande?
<trevliggrunka> Suris.
<amelia> maxjezy: har för mig att den inte har det.
<trevliggrunka> Jag har druckit Ubuntu-cola.
<phnom> maxjezy: Nä, det är bara ett lyckligt sammanträffande
<trevliggrunka> Kunde inte hålla mig från att köpa den när jag såg den.
<trevliggrunka> Minns inte hur den smakade, så det måste vara en väldigt allmän cola-smak.
<maxjezy> den är ju fairtrade iaf :)
<trevliggrunka> Fääär-trejd.
<trevliggrunka> Man undrar vad det egentligen innebär.
<amelia> trevliggrunka: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=fairtrade&l=1
<phnom> :)
<peyam> va fan
<trevliggrunka> Alltså...
<trevliggrunka> Vad de egentligen har för reela krav.
<haffe> Jag har för mig att ubuntu-cola smakade lite mer fruktigt.
<trevliggrunka> En aning nötkaraktär.
<trevliggrunka> Lätt syrlig kastanj med en touch av tranbär.
<trevliggrunka> 2011 -- fin årgång.
<Numn> någon som vet hur man ändrar i menyn på lubuntu?
<trevliggrunka> Varför tjatas det ständigt om att personnummer skulle vara privat på något sätt och någon form av "rootlösenord"? Verkar som att vem som helst kan ta reda på ett personnummer hur lätt som helst, lagligt dessutom.
<haffe> Ja.
<phnom> NÃ¥gon som vet vilket paket appleten Window List ligger i?
<phnom> nvm, hittade det :)
<gusnan> phnom, vilket paket var det?
<phnom> gnome-panel
<itmannen_online> Om jag väljer att installera linux-generic-pae. Vad händer då ?
<phnom> itmannen_online: Beror väl på om du installerar en annan kernel istället...
<itmannen_online> phnom,  Jo det är väl det jag gör antar jag
<phnom> Om du kör 32-bitars och installerar en kernel utan pae så kommer du inte kunna adressera allt minne om du har 4GB+
<phnom> Eller ja, finns väl ingen 64-bits kernel med pae...
<itmannen_online> phnom,  Så du menar att det är säkrare att installera  linux-generic-pae för att vara helt säker på att allt ram används ?
<cahoot> om du har > 3GB - ja
<itmannen_online> cahoot,  Jag har pluggit in 4 Gb idag
<itmannen_online> cahoot,  Men jag blev lite osäker på om allt faktiskt används
<cahoot> så använde en pae kernel, har väl rekommendrats dig sedan ganska många timmar nu
<Philip5> itmannen_online: du ska göra med ubuntus pae-kernel
<Philip5> cahoot: har jag också redan från han tryckte i sina ram
<itmannen_online> cahoot,  Seså. inte vara sådan nu :)
<cahoot> Philip5, jo jag såg det i förmddags
<itmannen_online> Inte lätt för en gammal man att komma ihåg allt. Sorry
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> itmannen_online: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-pae
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Aha. tack
<Philip5> sedan omstart
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Ingen risk att dator havererar total ?
<Philip5> nej varför det?
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Ingen aning :D
<Philip5> om du inte gjort en massa specialinstallationer av moduler så får du i så fall göra om dem för den kärnan också
<Philip5> det är annars samma kärna som du kör nu men med stöd för pae
<Philip5> itmannen_online: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Ok. mer jobb till en utarbetad man :) men håll tummarna. För nu kör jag
<cahoot> itmannen_online, du har kvar din gamla kernel som backup sålänge som du inte aktivt avinstallerar den
<Philip5> itmannen_online: hur går det?
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Nu är jag på spåret igen. Det gick ju bra det där :)
<Philip5> du kommer nu åt lite mer av ditt ram antar jag?
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  japp. jag trode jag använde allt förrut som jag skrev. men jag blev lite misstänksam. Nu är det i sin ordning. mycket tack :)
<Philip5> najs
<itmannen_online> Livet leker igen :D
<Philip5> fast jag kör så klart 64bit så då behöver man inte bry sig om pae :)
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Hm. jaja. Tryck ned mig i skorna bara. gör det :D
<Philip5> gör mitt bästa
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Du lyckas bra. men vänta du. jag har en plan
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> och tålamod hoppas jag
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  jag har kikat på en ny 64 dator nämligen
<Philip5> vad har du nu för cpu då?
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Om jag förstår saken rätt så har jag 2x 1,8
<Philip5> vilken sort?
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Intel Pentium
<Philip5> vad säger den som du kör: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model
<Philip5> som jag har t ex då en: model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  model		: 15
<itmannen_online> model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2160  @ 1.80GHz
<itmannen_online> model		: 15
<itmannen_online> model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2160  @ 1.80GHz
<Philip5> men den borde väl ha stöd för 64bit
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Ingen aning faktiskt
<Philip5> jodå
<Philip5> eller hmm
<Granat> Hej. Jag har fyllt i mina trådlösa uppgifter samt WPA2 och nödvändig information. Men hittar ingenstans "Anslut trådlöst nätverk" eller liknande.
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Så du tror att jag kan lägga in en 64bit version av Ubuntu ?
<Philip5> ja
<itmannen_online> Philip5,  Detta tål  att fundera på
<Granat> Hur får man datorn att ansluta till trådlöst nätverk?
<gusnan> itmannen_online, se http://ark.intel.com/products/29739/Intel-Pentium-Processor-E2160-%281M-Cache-1_80-GHz-800-MHz-FSB%29 där står det att det är en 64-bittars processor.
<gusnan> itmannen_online, "Instruction Set - 64 bit".
<itmannen_online> gusnan,  Ok. tack för tipset
<maxjezy> Granat, I aktivitetsfältet klickar du på Network Manager ikonen.Välj ditt trådlösa nätverk från listan.Ange din nätverksnyckel .Klicka på Anslut .
<itmannen_online> Granat,  I mina laptop så behöver jag bara fylla i det nödvändiga. Alternativet finns redan
<itmannen_online> Men det känns lite jobbigt att installera om allt igen
<Granat> Tack.
<Numn> realubot: kan jag be om din hjälp?
<Numn> vet inte hur jag ska installera eclipse på ubuntu :(
<Philip5> bara att installera packet eclipse från program centralen
<Numn> jo, senast jag kolla så va den inte uppgraderat
<Philip5> natty kommer med 3.5.2 och senaste är 3.7 men båda lär ju funka
<maxjezy> Philip5, vad heter du på facebook?
<maxjezy> är du med i ubuntu sverige gruppen?
<Philip5> jag hater max jezy ;)
<maxjezy> :(
<Philip5> jag kör google+
<maxjezy> varför känner du hat mot mig?
<Philip5> tsss
<maxjezy> du skrev att du hater meg!
<Philip5> nope
<maxjezy> könner ikke hva jeg gjort
<Numn> jo, man vill ju vara ha det upgraded
<maxjezy> Philip5, invite meg?
<Philip5> har du inte google+?
<haffe> Sa någon google+ ?
<Numn> är den här bra för mig? http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/packages/eclipse-ide-cc-linux-developers-includes-incubating-components/indigor
<gusnan> Numn, Vad behöver du in 3.7 som inte finns i 3.5?
<Numn> det är så bara att vill ha mina apps uppdarade
<Philip5> ubuntu är ingen rolling release dist så man får ge sig till tåls
<Philip5> eller fixa på annat sätt
<maxjezy> Philip5, nej har inte det
<Philip5> då får du skaffa det då ;)
<maxjezy> iaf vad jag känner till
<maxjezy> vad är det för adress
<Philip5> så jag kan adda dig ;)
<Philip5> google.com
<maxjezy> verkar som dom inte accepterar fler för tillfället
<Philip5> du har väl en androidmobil?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> har man förtur då?
<Philip5> om du installerar appen google+ så får man det
<maxjezy> Philip5, invite me då!
<Numn> lol visste ni att man kan tjäna riktiga pengar från diablo III? :S
<haffe> Det ryktas om det, ja.
<Dynamit> man kan tjäna peng. genom att bli bäst i vissa spel också så det skulle inte förvåna mig
<Numn> haha :D
<Dynamit> bli bäst i spelet som enligt mig bara är töntit och folk som inte fattar det roliga med anti terorist spel spelar
<Numn> är det såhär det går till elr? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE eller måste fixa oracle?
<Dynamit> förbannade CS så ska du se att man kan tjäna pengar på att sitta och spela
<Dynamit> Det är det sämsta anti terrorist spelet jag vet på denna jord
<Numn> jo vem som helst kan ju bli de :)
<Dynamit> finns inte ens någon andledning att spela det anti terrorist spelet för det finns fn inge jäkla vits med det spelet. Första Rainbow Six är fn roligare
<Dynamit> och grafiken i första Rainbow Six är inte jätte rolig
<Dynamit> men fn roligare spel en töntiga CS
<maxjezy> Philip5, blev du brutalt mördad?
<maxjezy> jag fick invite på annat håll istället
<maxjezy> Philip5, nu har jag lagt till dig i en cirkel
<D0minat0r> turha mua on syyttää!
<Dynamit> Svenska här :P
<D0minat0r> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqoKizBhmyA
<D0minat0r> inte kunna venska bo måtala
<Dynamit> menar du inte Motala
<Dynamit> :P
<Philip5> maxjezy: så du lyckades fixa
<Philip5> jag har spelat lite
<maxjezy> Philip5, japp :)
<D0minat0r> måtala!
<Philip5> alldeles själv
<maxjezy> jepp
<D0minat0r> bo retti år verge!
<maxjezy> D0minat0r, är du full?
 * D0minat0r < 3 dagar medf kapten morgan, whisky och för mycket öl. förlåt i förhand..
<D0minat0r> maxjezy: törs jag svara? :D
<coobra> om man ska dra in ubuntu  nuda
<D0minat0r> eller behöver jag svara..
<coobra> bbl
<R2D21> astral projection - people can fly
<D0minat0r> ubuntu funka skitbra därför jag varit så död senaste tiden :P nemas problemas
<einand> fungerande linuxdistros förstör comunityn
<D0minat0r> jepp
<D0minat0r> var aktiv som fan här i början
<D0minat0r> nu rullar de även om jag försöker förstöra så lyckas jag inte
 * D0minat0r blir tyst så har chaffisen kommit för att nyktra till mig på krogen...
<maxjezy> D0minat0r, nej nej :)
<maxjezy> jaha, vad nu då
<maxjezy> min galaxy S starta om sig själv
<maxjezy> eller vad fan den gör
<R2D21> D0minat0r, Lite samma här. Låter det mest rulla på. inga större expriment.
<Dynamit> haha tackar vet jag gammal hederlig Nokia
<Dynamit> hänger den sig startar den om
<Dynamit> inte bara för att den känner sig för det
<Dynamit> om den nu märker av det så man inte får tvinga den att stänga av sig
<R2D21> Dynamit, Sjäklv gav jag tyvär upp nokia senaste gången det blev ny mobil. Har bara haft dem från start.
<Dynamit> Se på 3310 man kan kasta den man kan dränka den i vatten
<Dynamit> nog fn lever den ändå
<maxjezy> tjejen har en jäkla bra nokia
<maxjezy> min nokia n82 är bra men batteriet är dött
<maxjezy> därför köpte ja galaxy
<Dynamit> varför inte nytt batteri bara
<R2D21> Dynamit, Ungefär därför jag skaffade mig en Motorola defy...
<Dynamit> det är fn billigare
<maxjezy> Dynamit, batteri kostar ganska mycket
<Dynamit> beror på vad du ska ha
<maxjezy> så behöver den nytt skal med
<maxjezy> då den är repig till 1000
<Dynamit> om du köp org. istället för 3 part's batteri är en annan sak
<maxjezy> det hade kostat 300 kr på tradera
<maxjezy> dvs, inte originalgrejer
<Dynamit> och billigare en ny mobil
<maxjezy> gav lite mer för min samsung galaxy S
<maxjezy> men inte mycket mer
<Dynamit> haha bergs stulen så det skriker då
<maxjezy> näe
<maxjezy> ibland har man bara tur
<Dynamit> och jag med när jag köpte ett xbox360 billigt av en kompis som hade köpt den av Game sedan att kompisen hade fått veta vem som sålt den till game och viste att den inte var ärlig från början var en annan sak
 * D0minat0r nu dra ja, dricka sprit o försöka vakna på måndag
<D0minat0r> hej
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> larsemil: nice trummaskin. lekte lite med den nyss. :)
<maxjezy> Dynamit, den här är helt ny och har instruktionsmanual och grejer
<maxjezy> allting till så att säga
<Dynamit> det hade den haft också om nu han hade brytt sig
<Dynamit> men varför ska man
<Dynamit> bara man ha saker som funkar
<maxjezy> jag köper iaf inte stöldgods
<maxjezy> men säljer gärna XD
<Dynamit> inte jag heller
<Dynamit> var köpt av god tro av en kompis
<Dynamit> som hade köpt i god tro av game
<Dynamit> sen att han fick veta vem som hade ägt den från början var en annan sak
<larsemil> amelia: haha tack! vi har ganska roligt när vi gör den
<maxjezy> du borde ringa polisen och klara upp det
<amelia> god tro finns det inget som heter längre.
<Dynamit> aldrig
<Dynamit> hahaha
<Dynamit> den är ärlig då den är köpt av game
<Dynamit> så dem kan inget göra
<Dynamit> Dessutom skulle jag aldrig tjalla på den personen för han är bra att ha
<maxjezy> Philip5, vad är det för skärm på din telefon
<amelia> nu vet ju iaf hela internet om allt du sagt såhär långt. den här kanalen loggas publikt.
<Dynamit> och
<Dynamit> dem kan inte sätta dit mig
<Dynamit> kan ju alltid försöka
<Dynamit> men kommer aldrig säga vem det är
<Dynamit> så wtf
<Dynamit> dessutom så bryr dem inte sig om den för den är så gammal så det ligger i arkiv vid det här laget
<maxjezy> Alexander Hans-olof rogling?
<amelia> fast polisen kan ju beslagta den eftersom att det är stöldgods och game kommer gladeligen berätta för polisen vem som sålde den till dem.
<Dynamit> vist när dem sålde kontant
<Dynamit> och har förstört dokumenten för inköpet för länge sedan
<Dynamit> LOL
<Dynamit> hahaha besla ta den den ligger på skroten snart
<Dynamit> för den är ändå död
<maxjezy> ROD?
<amelia> vad jiddrar du om då?
<Dynamit> maxjezy som började med om att man inte anv. stöld gods
<Dynamit> han blev bara överbevisad
<Dynamit> och allting som skulle vara med för att det fanns kvar var med
<Dynamit> och nu dog alla
<amelia> ajja, hur som helst är inte detta en kanal där vi diskuterar stöldgods oavsett sammanhang..
<maxjezy> Philip5, spelar du nu igen?
<amelia> larsemil: kan tänka mig att det är rätt underhållande. ännu roligare frammåt fyra tiden sen. :)
<Dynamit> hur är det annars med alla här då?
<haffe> Jag är lite trött.
<haffe> Du då?
<Dynamit> Pigg men inte konstigt sov till 14:30 inte bra
<Dynamit> tanke på att jag börjar plugga i folkhögskolan nästan om 3 veckor
<Dynamit> måste skärpa mig då jag måste börja se till gå upp klockan 06:00 för att medecinen och ta nästa vid typ 1-3 beroende på hur effekten blir
<Numn> vad för medicin?
<Dynamit> Central Stimulerande
<Dynamit> kan bli lite underliga (fast roliga ändå) effekter om jag får i mig för mycket
<Dynamit> och nu dog alla igen
<haffe> Det är kanske ett tecken på att du ska sova nu?
<Dynamit> tecken för att sova nu? att jag ska börja ta ökad dos om typ 1-2 veckor
<Numn> Hmm och vad gör det?
<Numn> den*
<haffe> Vad gör vad+
<Dynamit> att jag kan concentrera mig, styra impulserna bättre, ser till att jag inte är hyper aktiv
<Dynamit> kan fortsätta
<Numn> Jaha, så du menar som ritalin och sånt..?
<Dynamit> jippi
<Numn> :)
<coobra> ojj
<Dynamit> Central Stimulerande sa jag ju
<coobra> man kan ju inte klicka länkar i putty  :D
<Dynamit> putty i ubuntu varför inte telenet som är inbyggd för?
<coobra> sitter på windows
<coobra> :(
<Dynamit> säg bara inte
<Dynamit> att du har gett bill gates pengar frivilligt
<coobra> piratad
<Dynamit> det är rätt
<coobra> opps did i say that
<Dynamit> och värsta ska det vara
<Dynamit> så är det 7'an så Ultimate
<Dynamit> ska man blåsa pengar av dem så ska man göra
<Numn> Dynamit: känner du dig ok när du tar sånt?
<Dynamit> menar du min medicin
<Numn> mm
<Dynamit> ja utan den så ska jag hålla mig borta ifrån mycket
<Numn> vad menar du hålla dig borta?
<Dynamit> låt mig se här hur många människor som helst som jag vet att jag inte tål utan medecinen
<Dynamit> väldigt få personer vet hur dem ska hantera och vara runt omkring mig när jag inte har medecinen i kroppen
<Dynamit> och inte tala om hur jäkla lätt jag blir arg för ingenting
<Numn> Jag vet hur du känner dig, det är som att ingen förstår vad man menar right?
<Dynamit> vad man menar, ja och nej blir väldigt lätt arg för ingenting då kommer den biten av mig som var när jag var liten (dock inte lika farlig som när jag var liten) förbannad och ska slå människan bara för att den tittar på mig fel enligt mig
<coobra> madona på svt1 sjukt
<Dynamit> men finns en del som vet hur dem ska handskas med mig
<Dynamit> utan medicinen skulle jag inte kunna vara bland mycket människor då min hjärna lätt skulle bli "över belastad" och då gör jag det "hjärnan" tycker och jag har inte kontroll utav hjärnan
<Dynamit> vist det händer när jag tar medicinen men inte lika ofta och då brukar det beror på att jag inte ätit på länge
<Dynamit> folk frågar saker, så svarar man så blir det tyst
<Numn> vad får du för bieffektter?
<Dynamit> inga
<Numn> alltså från själva medicinen
<Dynamit> ja inga bieffektter
<Dynamit> jag sover, äter och allting exakt som vanligt
<Numn> oh ok. jag antar att du har riktigt lätt nu att läsa någonting om du bara ville nu till skillnad utan medicinen?
<Dynamit> ja utan så skulle jag hålla koll på allting utom det jag ska göra
<Kurdistan> realubot: löste urbans problem?
<Numn> låter rätt jobbigt.
<Dynamit> är alla döda här? är ju mer liv inne på Svea vägen en här
<coobra> nej
<Dynamit> jäkla cpu att vara varm
<Dynamit> ena kärnan är 90*c
<realubot> Kurdistan: Nope.
<Dynamit> väntar bara på att datorn ska stänga av sig
<Dynamit> 96*c till och med
<Kurdistan> realubot: mysko. undrar vad som knasa.
<Numn> realubot: ehm. vet du vart logen ligger där om snacket om eclipse?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Men einand tipsade om att han skulle testa den externa hdd:n på en annan dator från Ubuntu Live och det fungerade. Men när han bootade sin laptop igen med Live istället för vanliga Ubuntu så fungerade inte hans hdd på laptopen i Live heller.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Så det är ju något med USB-portarna på laptopen.
<Numn> Dynamit: då den gör det så tror jag att den inte kommer fungera igen :)
<Dynamit> det gör den vist
<Dynamit> värme skyddet slår i
<Dynamit> bara
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag följde guiden jag länkade till igår för att stänga av USB 2.0 men ändå klagar dmesg på high speed USB så jag vet inte om vi lyckades stänga av USB 2.0.
<Kurdistan> realubot: okej tack för infot.
<realubot> Numn: Nja, nej, minns inte vilken dag det var.
<Kurdistan> det är nog som du säger något med usb portarna
<Dynamit> Realubot det låter som att han inte lyckades stäga av den
<Numn> Dynamit: oki doki
<Numn> realubot: tänkte installera senaste som förut you know
<realubot> Numn: Du borde logga kanalen och söka i loggarna så du enkelt går tillbaka i loggarna.
<Numn> taskigt att ubuntu inte har fixat till den senaste
<Numn> vad är adressen till log
<realubot> Dynamit: Mhm, jag gick på den här guiden: http://www.absolutelytech.com/2010/04/18/solved-unable-to-enumerate-usb-device-disabling-ehci_hcd/
<realubot> Dynamit: Som jag hittade här: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<realubot> Dynamit: Under "USB 2 Issues".
<Dynamit> ska titta
<Numn> realubot: uhm har du adressen?
<realubot> Numn: Det är en nackdel med Ubuntu att det inte är en rolling release. Ofta måste man adda PPA eller vänta till nästa version av Ubuntu för att få senaste versionen av olika program.
<realubot> Numn: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolling_release
<Kurdistan> realubot: fördelen med ubuntu och dess ppa är att man väldigt enkelt kan få det senaste.
<Numn> aha ok, men ifall jag drar ner den från ubuntu och sen fixar ppa från eclipse du uppdaterar den för mig va?
<Kurdistan> nackdelen med rolling release det kan dröja innan man får det senaste.
<Dynamit> dem program jag anv. säger typ 97% av uppdaterings hanteraren att nu finns det ny
<realubot> Kurdistan: Nackdelen med PPA är att det lätt drar ner annat också om man inte är uppmärksam och att allt annat inte alltid fungerar med det man redan har installerat.
<Kurdistan> jag har färre uppdateringar med rolling release jag kör än jag hade med buntu.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Att paket uppdateras som inte drar jämt med andra paket i systemet. Att beroende "spricker".
<Kurdistan> realubot: det stämmer, man ska bara använda pålitliga ppa.
<realubot> *beroenden
<Dynamit> finns program för att rensa dem som inte har beroende föräldrar paket längre
<Dynamit> eller gjorde det till 10.04
<Dynamit> har inte tänkt på det när jag installerade 11.04
<Kurdistan> :) mina var enkla, det var dem som stod bakom verktyget/programmet eller så var det galningen Philip5. :)
<Kurdistan> Dynamit: bleachbit och ubuntutweak fixar det åt dig. :)
<realubot> Numn: Nej, ska du installera senaste Eclipse så får du hitta ett pålitligt PPA som innehåller senaste versionen eller så får du installera binärfilen .deb från Eclipse sajt.
<Dynamit> Realubot: gjorde personen som det stog i guiden så borde det stämma
<Kurdistan> om dumenar autoremove etc?
<Numn> uh har dom det ens? :/
<Dynamit> det kan jag skriva i terminalen också
<realubot> Numn: Du ska inte installera Eclipse från Ubuntus förråd om du vill ha den senaste versionen oavsett om du addar PPA eller inte.
<Dynamit> bättre med terminalen och wget
<Dynamit> hahaha
<Numn> realubot: okej
<realubot> Dynamit: Jag tror han följde guiden men det verkade inte stämma. :|
<Kurdistan> Numn: är det viktigt att alltid ha det senaste? om det fungerar så kan man köra äldre version.
<Numn> jupp mer stable :)
<Dynamit> Kurdistan: säkerheten bug fixar etc. brukar finnas i dem nyare vilket är viktigt helst om man har något fel
<Dynamit> även om man inte märker av det
<realubot> Dynamit: Ja, autoremove, men det tar ju bara bort paket som inte behövs längre. Jag snackar om att PPA kanske drar ner ett paket som inte drar jämt med en äldre version av ett program o.s.v. Att det uppstår konflikter.
<Kurdistan> Dynamit: fungerar programmet med äldre version eller inte
<Kurdistan> ??
<Dynamit> äldre verison av vad?
<Kurdistan> eclipse
<realubot> Om man t.ex. uppdaterar något program från PPA så är det lätt hänt att man får med något paket som behövs av programmet men där det nya paketer inte kommer att fungera med ett gammalt program man redan har installerat i systemet. Då hjälper ju inte autoremove.
<Numn> realubot: finns inga deb till eclipse ;)
<Dynamit> jag vet inte men kan testa installera exlipse
<Dynamit> autofix låter som det ska hjälpa om beroende paket saknas
<Numn> Dynamit: Eclipse är ett program man använder när man kodar java så du vet
<Dynamit> eclipse menar jag att jag kan testa
<Dynamit> hahaha hatar java men för din skull kan jag testa
<einand> java är hemskt
<Dynamit> och hatar java av den enkla andledningen den äter cpu som fn
<einand> cpu äter det väl förstås inte, om inte någon kodat fel
<einand> men RAM äter det
<Kurdistan> realubot: sant.
<Dynamit> brb måste hämta kyl kloss att stoppa under datorn
<Dynamit> nu börjar det gå segt som fn pga. värmen
<Kurdistan> nu ska man i alla fall lägga sig.
<einand> Dynamit: sämsta du kan göra
<Kurdistan> ha det bra gott folk
<realubot> Numn: Du får kompilera Eclipse själv om du ska installera 3.4 eller någon senare version (om det finns).
<einand> kyla ner en dator efter den är uppvärmd förstör och förkortar bara livstiden, du skulle tänk på det med en gång
<einand> realubot: 3.7 är senaste
<einand> och fungerar utmärkt i ubuntu utan att kompileras
<realubot> einand: Jaha, se där.
<einand> bara ladda ner gz från deras websida
<einand> packa upp den
<einand> och gå till mappen
<einand> skriv ./eclipse
<realubot> einand: 3.5.2 ingår i 10.10.
<einand> men 3.5 är sten gammal
<realubot> Numn: 3.5.2 ingår som standard i Ubutnu 10.10.
<Numn> 3.7 is the shit
<einand> 00:14:11 < einand> men 3.5 är sten gammal
<Dynamit> kyler inte ner den som du tror jag låter fläkten gå har lite kallare "omgivning" runt datorn och så blir datorn kallare
<realubot> Numn: Om du ska ha en nyare version så får du kompilera från källkoden som du laddar ner från Eclipse hemsida: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE
<einand> Dynamit: riktigt hemskt
<realubot> Numn: Lär under "User installation".
<coobra> men tror jag ska köpa en win7
<realubot> *Läs
<Numn> eller så gör man rent lite i fläkten ifall den som ööh
<einand> Dynamit: stabil tempratur är viktigare än kyla
<realubot> einand: Var hittar du deb-filen till 3.7 då?
<einand> tex konstant 60 grader är bättre än att flukturera mellan 25-27 grader
<Dynamit> men processorn kokar fn snart
<Dynamit> 90+*c
<einand> Dynamit: stäng av den, låt den kyla sig själv och börja med kyslning från början
<realubot> einand: Jag trodde det var källkoden som man laddade ner från Eclipse hemsida.
<Dynamit> baa då måste jag byta dator
<Dynamit> och där har jag inte ens ubuntu
<realubot> Jag har inte kollat vad tar.gz-filen innehåller.
<einand> realubot: kan du välja, men spelar roll är java så ger ingen skillnad att kompilera själv
<Numn> eller kanske en fläkt till lila cpun :)
<Numn> lilla*
<Numn> när man compilar det är som att jag klickar på en msi fil va? :)
<Dynamit> ska jag öppna bärbara datorn då eller
<realubot> einand: Ok.
<Dynamit> msi är microsoft installation
<realubot> Numn: Du behöver inte kompilera Eclipse.
<Numn> ok?
<Numn> hur får jag den i menyn då?
<Dynamit> verkar som jag får byta dator om jag ska vara social med er baa
<Dynamit> dator jäkel
<Dynamit> tackar vet jag en av mina stor just nu anv. den sin standard fläkt men typ på måndag får jag block till den cpu sockel jag har nu till den datorn och då jäklar är det kylning sen
<einand> vatten kylning?
<Dynamit> ja
<einand> funderar på att bygga ett kylelement själv
<Dynamit> jag var tvungen köpa nytt moderkort cpu och ram minne då den gammla började dumma sig
<Numn> vad kan inte kyla ner den i ett kylskåp?
<Dynamit> jäkla fabriks skit som var special gjord för HP
<einand> kylskåp är inte gjort för den uppvärmningen som sker, och kommer skapa kondens
<einand> sedan är det olika saker
<einand> kylskåp är gjort för att kyla
<einand> vattenkylning, även om namnet säger så, är det inte gjort för att kyla
<Dynamit> nej det för med sig värmen
<einand> japp
<einand> kylskåp -> tillförkyla, kylanlägngingar -> lederbortvärme
<Dynamit> men kan anv. kylskåp kylsystem för att kyla ner vattnet
<Dynamit> om man modiferar kylsystemet från kylskåp
<Numn> varför kan jag inte flytta eclipse till opt?
<Dynamit> försöker du som sudo
<Dynamit> ?
<einand> borde gå utmärkt
<Numn> oh hehe xD
<einand> glöm inte ändra rättigheterna bara, annars kan bara root köra det
<Numn> kan man ändra användarnamnet ifall jag tröttnade på mitt?
<Dynamit> menar du här?
<Numn> utan att bli av med allt som jag gjort med kontot?
<Numn> nej.. on the ubuntu
<Dynamit> jaha du menar kontot i OS
<Dynamit> kan köpa fläkt till min vattentorn om jag vill så vatten kan bli ett par grader kallare
<Dynamit> men anser att jag inte behöver det
<Dynamit> kan stoppa in effektivare pump om jag skulle behöva det istället men kommer låta lite mera då
<Dynamit> undrar om jag ska ta ner xbmc och komplitera så man har bra media center
<Dynamit> har inte gjort det än på denna dator
<Dynamit> haha
<Numn> nice eclipse fixat! :O
<Dynamit> vad bra
<realubot> Dynamit: Du kan ju sänka ner datorn i olja.
<einand> icke ledande olja då
<realubot> Numn: Jag tror inte det är så lätt att byta ut ett username. Du kan nog skapa en ny user med inställningar från en annan user eller något, tror jag.
<Numn> men kan ja flytta över inställningarna elr nåt sånt?
<realubot> Numn: Jag tror det går men vet inte hur.
<Dynamit> det är lung nu är den stabil ett tag igen
<realubot> Numn: usermod -m -d /home/jerry -l jerry tom
<realubot> Numn: sudo usermod -m -d /home/num -l num newnum
<realubot> Numn: Det kanske fungerar, men du får köra det på egen risk.
<realubot> Numn: Och för gruppen som din user har: sudo groupmod -n num newnum
<realubot> Numn: Jag har aldrig gjort det.
<realubot> Det verkar ju inte så svårt som jag trodde att det skulle vara om allt fungerar som jag tror.
<Dynamit> så nu håller datorn på att fixa xbmc
<Numn> realubot: svårt vadå?
<realubot> Numn: Att ändra namn på en user. Jag vet inte hur man gör och jag vet inte om kommandona jag skrev fungerar.
<einand> borde väl bara vara att skapa en ny user, och coppa alla configfiler?
<Dynamit> skönt då jag slipper hålla koll på vad jag har sätt etc. helst när jag börjar plugget blir jobbigt att minnas vad man såg innan man somnade efter typ 5 dagar helst om det är en serie
<Dynamit> då blir det bara vilket avsnitt var det jag såg
<realubot> einand: Jag vet inte. Det kanske det är.
<einand> det är det
<realubot> einand: usermod -m gör det.
<realubot> usermod -l och -m
<realubot> Eller -d och -m kanske.
<realubot> Skapar en ny -d Hemkatalog och -m flyttar innehållet i en användares Hemkatalog till den nya Hemkatalogen.
<Dynamit> nej denna dator ska nog få vila så den svalnar
<realubot> Dynamit: Vad då? Varför är den så het?
<realubot> Dynamit: Vad gör du med datorn egentligen? Så het ska ju inte en dator bli?
<Dynamit_Stora> så nu ska andra datorn få vila
<realubot> Dynamit: Vad är det för fel på datorn eftersom den blir så het?
<Dynamit_Stora> vet inte antagligen så är kyl flänsen i bärbara dammig utav tusan fast jag har damsugit i utblåset och insuget
<Numn> realubot: det blir ordenligt med jobb ifall jag skulle få göra om grejerna :S
<Dynamit_Stora> fast tycker nästan denna är för varm också
<einand> Nu har någon av mina djävla korkade sjuka i huvudet grannar snott mitt batteripack som ligget ute ett par dagar för nerkylning
<Dynamit_Stora> 30-31*c på båda kärnorna
<Dynamit_Stora> då nitar man grannen som har gjort det
<Dynamit_Stora> undar varför fourengine tycker jag behöver 3214MhZ på CPU
<Dynamit_Stora> då får den tycka det finns säkert någon andledning
<realubot> Dynamit_Stora: Fläkten kanske är paj?
<Dynamit_Stora> nej den går det hörs
<Dynamit_Stora> den tok varvar till och med om det är bärbara vi pratar om
<realubot> Dynamit_Stora: Varför skruvar du inte upp datorn och kontrollerar? Om du har garanti så är det bara att skicka in datorn om den blir så het att den stänger ner sig.
<Dynamit_Stora> dock inte alltid
<realubot> Dynamit_Stora: Har du kollat med lm_sensors hur het den blir då? Vad det är som rusar?
<Dynamit_Stora> i Ubuntu så var det ena kärnan typ 96*c andra 8* *c
<realubot> *lm-sensors
<realubot> Dynamit_Stora: 96 låter mycket ja.
<Dynamit_Stora> men att den bärbara blir typ 60*c skulle jag inte bry mig i då det är en AMD Athlon X64
<Dynamit_Stora> det är det senaste året den har blivit för varm
<realubot> Dynamit_Stora: Jag tycker det låter som om fläkten är problemet. Är du säker på att det är CPU-fläkten du hör? Det kanske är systemfläkt som varvar upp?
<Dynamit_Stora> nej för jag stoppar örat vid utblåset för cpu fläkten och den ökar utav fn ibland
<Dynamit_Stora> sen om den kyler moderkortet också kan jag ej svara på
<Dynamit_Stora> så mycket har jag inte öppnat den bärbara
<Dynamit_Stora> undrar hur sval denna dator blir när jag har fått och installerat cpu block till den
<Dynamit_Stora> då kan jag i alla fall överklocka och köra spel som anstränger cpu ordentligt och den borde inte stiga mer en typ 7*c
<Dynamit_Stora> tillskillnad med luft kylningen där det är typ 15*c den går upp
<Dynamit_Stora> kan inte ge exakta siffror då jag ej har lagt på minne hur varm datorn blir när den är överklockad 5% och ansträngd i ungefär 4 timmar
<realubot> Mm.
<Dynamit_Stora> och då är det ändå bara turbo key överklockning
<Dynamit_Stora> hahaha
<Dynamit_Stora> men det kommer räcka för mig ett bra tag
<Dynamit_Stora> när jag behöver snabbare cpu än 3375MHZ så får jag väl ställa in överklockningen själv
<Dynamit_Stora> eller anv. ntune och låta den hitta den bästa överklockningen
<realubot> Vad är den största skillnaden mellan Arch Linux och Ubuntu?
<realubot> Arch är en rolling release? Men mer?
<R2D21> min amd 64 x2 60 6000+ idlar 33*C nu passiv kylare
<Numn> hur speedar man upp mushastigheten i lubuntu? :/
<coobra> drar den snabbare
<Numn> nvm.. nu gör den det :) de va seg som en snigel först P
<Numn> :PO
<Dynamit_Stora> dator jäkel fick för sig att antagligen gå ner i vilo läge men frös när den skulle göra det i så fall
<Dynamit_Stora> men men
<Numn> okej, nu försvinner du fönstret med mus ändringar bort varje gång jag höjer hastigheten.. det som att lubuntu inte vill att jag ska byta hastighet
<Numn> hallå?
 * Dyna_St_away is now auto-away after 5m idle
<Numn> realubot: är du där?
<maxjezy> ska man se webcam med lshw?
#ubuntu-se 2011-08-07
 * x_link gör 02:00-dansen!
 * einand gör 02:04:00 
<Numn> hur kan jag göra musen snabbare?
<gusnan> Numn, kör du Unity, eller gnome?
<Numn> jag kör lubuntu så.. ehm.
<gusnan> ah :)
<Numn> när jag ska ändra så krashar programmet :/
<gusnan> hmm. då kan det nog bli svårt, ja... Kör inte lubuntu själv så jag kan inte hjälpa mycket...
<Numn> får hitta nåt liknande som inte krashar :P
<Philip5> x_link: slarver
<Philip5> x_link: det gick ju så bra där ett par dagar
<maxjezy> sover alla?
<realubot> Nej.
<amelia> nej
<JaUg> ojsan, kanske dumt att komma hit halv 4 och förvänta sig hjälp?
<amelia> JaUg: det beror på vad du vill ha hjälp med. kanske är någon stackare vaken som kan hjälpa. :)
<JaUg> partitioner vid installation
<amelia> JaUg: det kan vi kanske lösa om du är lite mer specifik.
<JaUg> närmare bestämt ubuntuinstallationen verkar inte se att disken e partitionerad utan säger att alla 2TB är free space
<JaUg> jag har testat med både amd64 och alternate cd
<JaUg> disken e partionerad till 200GB (windows) - 40GB - 1.8TB (filer)
<JaUg> jag vill installera ubuntu på de 40GB
<amelia> det verkar konstigt att den inte ser din windows-partition.
<amelia> mitt råd är väl inte att försöka partitionera disken nu för då kanske du förstör din windows-installation.
<JaUg> mm, ne jag tänkte samma sak
<JaUg> om jag startar om datorn så är det inga problem för windows att hitta rätt
<JaUg> jag läste någonn stans att MBR har någon limit på 2TB eller nåt
<maxjezy> JaUg, helt offtopic från din fråga men vad gör du med en 2 terrabajtdisk?
<JaUg> HTPC / webserver / plats att lagra alla filer/filmer
<amelia> JaUg: tänkte på en sak, boot:ar du installationen från en livecd? (var tusen år sedan jag installerade ubuntu sist)
<JaUg> Min externa på 1TB blev full och 2TB kostarr typ bara 600kr, så varför inte
<realubot> JaUg: Går du in i den avancererade partitionsredigeraren då?
<JaUg> jag laddade ner iso och sedan använde jag Universal USB Installer för att få över det på usb, från den installerar jag sedan
<JaUg> vilken avancerade partitionsredigerare?
<snowdrop> yay. folk.
<JaUg> har ännu ingen cd-läsare i min HTPC därför jag måste göra så
<amelia> JaUg: ah, tänkte mer om du får en desktop först eller om du kommer direkt in i installationsprogrammet?
<snowdrop> finns där något sätt man kan närma ett fönster kanten på skrivbordet i 11.04 UTAN att det automagiskt crapifieras till max storlek?
<JaUg> jag går direkt in i installationen, kanske funkar bättre om jag väljer livecd först?
<JaUg> brb, ska testa
<snowdrop> och av ren nyfikenhet, hur går tankarna i det svenska community om Unity? Är det 50-50 som använder det eller fler?
<amelia> JaUg: tänkte mest om du hade tillgång till en terminal och kunde se om fdisk hade något annat att säga om dina partitioner.
<realubot> JaUg: 3:e alternativet när du ska välja var ubhntu ska installeras.
<realubot> JaUg: Du får upp alongside Windows, entire disk eller något. 3:e alt. är att manuellt ange partitioner. Har du varit inne där?
<JaUg> Får upp alternativen "Install on entire disk", "Instaöll on largest empty space" några till samn manual, få samma resultat på alla i pricip
<JaUg> *princip
<JaUg> kan dock vara något fel på filen, inget händer när jag väljer "Run ubuntu from this usb"
<maxjezy> jag får felmeddelandet Fel http://ftp.ds.karen.hj.se/ubuntu/ lucid/universe crossfire-client-sounds 1.9.1-1
<maxjezy>   Kunde inte ansluta till ftp.ds.karen.hj.se:80 (193.10.239.170). - connect (110: Förbindelsen dog ut (timeout))
<maxjezy> why o why?
<amelia> maxjezy: troligen är den nere.
<maxjezy> :(
<amelia> det verkar den vara.
<amelia> kan du inte köra på en annan?
<maxjezy> testar nu, verkar som alla är sega som sjutton med
<maxjezy> kommer inte ens upp i kilobytes
<maxjezy> hm
<maxjezy> verkar vara helt fel grej dessutom
<maxjezy> http://crossfire.z8games.com/
<maxjezy> det spelet jag va ute efter :)
<maxjezy> 50 spänn på att alla sover nu.
<snowdrop> mjau.
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> får väl spänna lite då!
<maxjezy> bbl!
<einand> my server has broken the 300 players limit now :)
<amelia> maxjezy: inte då... men ska nog ta och krypa ner i sängen nu faktiskt.
<amelia> natti natt!
<itmannen_online> Morgonstund har guld i mun. Gammalt djungelordspråk
<einand> Jag kan snacka bluetooth nu
<einand> får nu nästan orgasm när den visar sin ascii tabell
<itmannen_online> :)
<einand> :)
<itmannen_online> Snart dags att få syndernas förlåtelse efter veckan som gått. Så jag kan starta på ny kula efter klocjan 12:00. Perfekt :)
<einand> då är nästa fråga, vad skall jag med en avståndsmätare till som kan snacka bluetooth
<itmannen_online> Mycket bra fråga
<itmannen_online> Men det är inte huvudsaken att man har nytta av allt
<einand> nä, lärt mig lite nu
<itmannen_online> Japp lärdom brukar man inte lida av
<itmannen_online> Dags att böta kroppen. Adjö folket
<phnom> einand: Bra, då kan du patcha androids meck med bluetooth headset :P
<einand> :)
<einand> fast är inte headsett, byggt mig en avståndsmätare
<einand> som snackar bluetooth
<phnom> einand: Nä, men du kan patcha deras bluetoothstack så den skickar rätt intents för att pausa musikspelare :P
<phnom> Kan ju iofs vara spelarnas fel också...
<phnom> Hur gör folk för att hålla ordning på sina dotfiles? Jag tänkte att jag skulle gita dem men eftersom jag använder pathogen för att kunna gita mina vim-plugins så följer inte de med (såklart) då man pushar/clonar repot =/
<phnom> Ah, google is your friend...
<larsemil> http://labs.daladevelop.se/dddrumr nattens hack, gör dina egna beats!
<kodein> snajdigt
<Imgood> Shaba
<Peyam> Matlab funkade inte på min netbook
<Peyam> Fattar inte va som e fel asså. allt ligger i urs/local/matlab
<Peyam> men när jag skriver Matlab i terminalen så händer d inge
<haffe> Vad får du för felmeddelande?
<Peyam> not found
<Peyam> nu sitetr jag på min andra bärbara
<realubot> Peyam: DÃ¥ finmns ju inte filen.
<Peyam> men allt finn i usr/local/MATLAB
<Peyam> det avr standard mappen som mappen själv skapade
<realubot> Peyam: kör: sudo ls -al /usr/local/matlab
<realubot> Peyam: Vad får du då?
<Peyam> vänta
<Peyam> realubot ingenting , som sagt
<Peyam> vänta
<Peyam> ska ba ta fram datorn
<phnom> Peyam: Du måste symlänka filerna rätt. "sudo ln -s path_to_installed_matlab/bin/matlab /usr/bin/matlab"
<Peyam> w9
<phnom> Det finns, som jag sa igår, en ruta att klicka i när man installerar så gör den det automatiskt. Och om du ska köra det på Natty: http://morganbye.net/blog/2011/05/matlab-ubuntu-1104
<peyam2> hej nu
<peyam2> jag har redan installerat det
<peyam2> va behöver jag mera nu
<peyam2> kan ngn hjälpa mig steg för steg
<phnom> Kör kommandot jag gav dig ovan så ska det lösa sig, här får du det igen: sudo ln -s path_to_installed_matlab/bin/matlab /usr/bin/matlab
<peyam2> sen då
<peyam2> det hände inge
<phnom> Vad får du om du skriver ls -la /usr/bin/matlab ?
<peyam2> peyam@Maroufi:~$ ls -la /usr/bin/matlab
<peyam2> ls: cannot access /usr/bin/matlab: No such file or directory
<peyam2> jag har matlab i /usr/local
<phnom> Skrev du alltihop? Det fanns ett /usr/bin/matlab med i slutet av kommandot jag gav dig förut.
<peyam2> ja
<peyam2> sudo ln -s path_to_installed_matlab/bin/matlab/usr/bin/matlab
<phnom> ...
<phnom> Och du ersatte inte path_to_installed_matlab med där du har installerat matlab?
<peyam2> sudo ln -s path_to_installed_matlab/bin/matlab/usr/bin/matlab
<phnom> Du missade ett mellanslag...
<peyam2> jag bara följde instruktionerna
<peyam2> var
<phnom> Ok, var exakt har du installerat matlab?
<phnom> /usr/local/MATLAB/R2010b ?
<peyam2> /usr/local/MATLAB/R2010b
<peyam2> ja
<phnom> Ok, då tar du nästa kommando jag ger dig, och kopierar det *exakt*
<peyam2> går inte o kopiera men jag försöker skriva v d exakt
<phnom> sudo ln -s /usr/local/MATLAB/R2010b/bin/matlab /usr/bin/matlab
<phnom> Och sen repeterar du vad "ls /usr/bin/matlab" säger
<peyam2> /usr/bin/matlab
<peyam2> sen då
<phnom> Ok. Prova att starta det nu.
<peyam2> vf komer activation igen
<peyam2> ska kolla
<phnom> Du måste fylla i koden som du fått av KTH när du laddade ner det. Antar att du skapat ett account på mathworks?
<peyam2> ja men det gjorde ja när jag installerade den
<peyam2> står d att expire tiden är ute
<phnom> Man måste fylla i den när man startar matlab första gången också, vet inte varför.
<peyam2> tack
<peyam2> nu funkar d
<peyam2> hahahaha
<phnom> Gott
<phnom> Vad pluggar du på KTH?
<peyam2> flyg
<peyam2> måste ha en dator me mig. ibland e alla datorerna uptagna och vill man jobba i grupp så vill man sitta bredvid varandra
<peyam2> o mkt svårt att hitta 4 datorer bredvid varandra
<peyam2> ska byta till windows nu
<Peyam> tack så mkt
<Peyam> nu kan jag andas som vanligt
<phnom> Varför installerade du inte bara matlab i windows istället? :P
<Philip5> jaha, vad ska man hitta på idag då
<kodein> lika bra gå och lägga sig igen
<Philip5> tror nästan det
<Philip5> kanske lägga sig med blixte och blixtra under täcket :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, kom så äter vi kebab och ser en film
<Philip5> maxjezy: hade varit något om du bott närmare
<maxjezy> hur långt är det mellan uppsala och sundsvall?
<maxjezy> 30?
<Peyam> phnom: Jag har matlab på min andra bärbara men eftersom den är tung så blir det jobbigt att bära det fram o tillbaka till skolan
<Peyam> maxjezy: kolla Sj.se
<Philip5> maxjezy: lite drygt
<phnom> Går det att få bashs autocompletion att funka lite mer som zshs?
<km10k> maxjezy: runt 33, om jag inte minns fel
<Peyam> phnom vad e zshs
<Philip5> phnom: hur funkar det där?
<Philip5> Peyam: ett annat shell än bash
<phnom> Philip5: Den ger en förslag direkt när man trycker tab, och fyller i om man fortsätter trycka, utan att man behöver skriva något själv
<Peyam> jaha
<Peyam> som dreamweaver CSS
<phnom> o_0
<Peyam> när man ska skriva CSS menar ja. det e mkt enkelt. den ger en kolumn av förslag
<Philip5> phnom: lite som med nicks på irc eller?
<Philip5> i alla fall min klient
<Peyam> phnom . jag behöer skriva första bokstaven och ja trycker på tab och sen skriver resten själv
<phnom> Philip5: Ja
<Philip5> phnom: http://superuser.com/questions/250056/how-do-i-make-bash-do-vim-like-tab-completion-for-file-names
<Philip5> google är din vän :)
<Philip5> vissa verkar lägga det i .bashrc istället
<phnom> haha, provade att copy-pastea det där första förslaget in i terminalen direkt, nu kan jag inte skriva 'c' längre, inte ens kopiera in det :)
<phnom> Philip5: Det var precis vad jag ville ha, tack :)
<phnom> Philip5: Vad googlade du på för den? JAg har försökt men min google-fu har svikit...
<Philip5> phnom: hemligt
<gorgo> hihihihihihihihihihi
 * gorgo njuter av KDE
<Philip5> gorgo: hallå där mr kde
<phnom> :O
<phnom> Sensei will not share google-fu?
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> har man KDE behövs ingen flickvän
<Markslap> Vad fan gör ni med KDE egentiligen?
<Philip5> Markslap: myser och lever i framtiden
<haffe> Only amiga, makes it possible.
<gorgo> Philip5: precis :D
<gorgo> KDE åker ut ur datorn o gör en till ;)
<Philip5> gorgo: kollar lite nu på kde-look.org och kde-apps.org om jag missat något kul man kan adda till sin kde-installation :)
<Philip5> tycker de ska släppa kdenlive 0.8.2 någon gång. de har sagt rätt länge nu att det skulle släppas i juli men det blev visst inte så
<gorgo> aa, e den bra? :)
<Philip5> jo för videoredigering så tycker jag nog det är det bästa som är open source
<Philip5> dock rätt långt ifrån vad kommersiella alternativ erbjuder
<Philip5> funkar bra för lite hemmavideoklippning
<gorgo> aha, kollade in det lite nu, verkar ok för hemma fixaren :)
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> tycker nästan bara det är kdenlive och openshot som är något att ha inom videoredigering
<Unk1> kdenlive har jag kört på, riktigt läckert. Enda som är negativt är att det är osbilt, kraschar ibland. Vad jag vill minnas.
<Unk1> Var ca 1år sedan, hoppas på bättre programmering.
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> fast de har faktiskt jobbat med att göra det mycket mer stabilt även om det finns mer att önska
<Unk1> Toppen
<Philip5> med version 0.8.2 som ska släppas när som helst så är det en massa buggfixar så det lär väl inte göra det sämre direkt
<TheG0blin> haffe: Såg att du gillar Amiga. Jag kör Ubuntu med amiwm :)
<TheG0blin> Är det förensten någon som har koll på hur man ändrar så att man slipper högerklicka för att aktivera menyn i amiwm?
<TheG0blin> Jag har lyckats koppla allt annat till "snabbknappar" men icke menyn.
<realubot> Lubuntu 11.04 ratio 222.
<realubot> Det är min mest seedade distro.
<x_link> Philip5: Mjo, jag vet. Men kan inte alltid på helgerna nämligen.
<Philip5> x_link: bara ursäkter ;)
<Peyam> ass¨
<Peyam> Jävla magen försvinner inte
<realubot> madbear: Ifrågasätt aldrig eins cykelkompetens! ;)
<realubot> Peyam: Magen?
<realubot> madbear: Du blev ju kickad. :|
<madbear> realubot: jag ser det
<Peyam> realubot : joggar och allt men fettet går inte bort
<Philip5> Peyam: du får sikta på att springa några marathon
<Peyam> Philip5: Jag kör en timme kondition  och en timme styrke
<Peyam> på en vecka ser jag skillnad på bröstmusklerna
<Philip5> hur ofta?
<Peyam> varje dag
<Peyam> förutom söndagar och onsdagar
<Philip5> då är det ju rätt bra om du anpassar kosten också
<Peyam> hmm äter mkt
<Peyam> eller mer än vanligt
<Philip5> inte riktigt rätt upplägg för ett marathon kanske
<Philip5> kanske där skon klämmer
<Peyam> jag vil verkligen inte  deffa
<Peyam> vill bli större
<Philip5> då ska du väl köra 2 tim styrka istället och mindre kondition
<Peyam> ja men magen vill ja bort
<Philip5> då får du nog välja vad du vill göra först
<Peyam> jag känner att jag få mkt fett under hyn om jag bara kör styrke..
<Peyam> asså det e på magen jag har fett
<Peyam> resten av kroppen e okej
<Peyam> jag kan se rutor på axlarna och så
<Philip5> om du äter för att bygga och växa så lär du inte förlora mycket på magen
<Peyam> det e bara jävla magen
<haffe> Tusan vad jag har fått huvudvärk nu.
<Peyam> haffe sorry. ska skriva allt på en rad
<haffe> Det är inte det.
<haffe> Jag har suttit och läst på om mystiska saker.
<haffe> Inre produkter och fourierkoefficienter och saker.
<Peyam> Philip5: det är vad jag rädd för. df kör jag kondition. på så sätt gör jag NGT åt magen känns det som. Jag googlat och hittat lite övningar på hur man bränner fett på magen :)
<Philip5> man bränner inte fett bara på magen
<Philip5> hittar du sånt så är det nys
<Peyam> haffe: fourie serier är inte särskilt trevliga.  speciellt om man inte vet vf man gör dem
<Peyam> Philip5: va gör man då?
<haffe> Peyam: 'vf gör dem'?
<Peyam> haffe: jag har jobbat med signalbehandling och vibrationer så man har nog mkt nytta av transformer. vid operiodiska vibrationer.
<haffe> Ja.
<Peyam> haffe : sorry. nu fattar ja. hehe.
<haffe> Ifall man nu vill titta på hur problemet ser ut i frekvensdomänen istället för att titta i tidsdomänen.
<Peyam> haffe: vet du vf man gör det?
<haffe> vf ?
<Peyam> För allt som händer i universum, händer i frekventer men vi på jorden "upplever" det som tid.
<realubot> Peyam: Promedera i rask takt istället. Det bränner mer fett, tror jag.
<haffe> Ifall vi nu accepterar DeBroigles hypotes om att allting har en våglängd.
<Peyam> realubot: jag såg det precis på aftonbladet. :P jag brukar springa och hoppa up med båda benen och så
<realubot> Peyam: Dessutom är kosten minst lika viktig som motionen. Du måste äta rätt och motionera regelbundet, minst ett par ggr i veckan och så måste du ha tålamod (och Ubuntu installerat. Med Windows på hårddisken går det aldrig.
<Peyam> haffe: Vet ej vad Debroigles men Diff ekvationer var den roligaste jag hållit på  med under min studietid
<haffe> Peyam: DeBroiglevåglängd.
<Peyam> Äta rätt? jag undviker socker så mkt jag kan. äter ananrs vad som helst
<Peyam> haffe: vet ej vad det är tyvärr.
<haffe> lambda = h/p
<haffe> Peyam: VÃ¥g/materiadualitet.
<Peyam> jaha. men det e ju vågländg. va kom Debroig ifrån.
<realubot> Peyam: Gå en promenad i rask takt 1h-2h 5-7 dagar i veckan. Och ät minre, oftare och mer nyttigt så ska du se att du tappar kilon. Men du måste ha tålamod.
<Peyam> realubot: har gett mig själv 21 dagar
<haffe> DeBroigle var först med hypotesen att allting har en våglängd.
<realubot> Peyam: Man ska inte gå ner mer än 0,5-1 kg/vecka.
<Peyam> haffe: är ej så insatt i det tyvärr. :P
<realubot> Det är lagom takt.
<Peyam> realubot: jag vill gå upp i muskler. ner i fett
<Philip5> bukfett som man haft lite längre tid är det svåraste att bränna
<realubot> Peyam: Då får du göra armhävningar och lyfta vikter också.
<Peyam> haffe: va pluggar du för ngt? elelr vf pluggar du c.koff?
<Peyam> realubot: gubben jag sa precis att jg kör både kondis och gym. eller var det ngn annan?
<haffe> Teknisk Fysik
<Peyam> haffe: Vi har ganska många kurser gemensamt
<Peyam> haffe: var pluggar du?
<haffe> LiTH
<Peyam> nice
<Peyam> har du valt  inriktning?
<Peyam> Philip5: jag håller med. asså det e skitjobbig speciel om man är kroppfixerad. jag skäms att ta av mig skjortan vid stranden :(
<haffe> Peyam: Ja.
<haffe> Jag är klar till jul.
<Peyam> vad går du för inriktning?
<Peyam> hört att d e svårt med Exjobb
<Philip5> Peyam: men som sagt så är det svårt att bygga för att bli stor av muskler samtidigt som man ska bränna mycket fett. är liksom lite olika träning. däremot kan man ju få en allsidig träning med lite av varje.
<Peyam> precis
<haffe> Peyam: Matematik.
<Philip5> bäst är att välja om man vill ha bort magen först eller bli större med muskler och sedan deffa
<Philip5> oavsett så skulle du nog behöva se över din kost om du säger att du äter vad som helst och mycket
<Peyam> jag vill ha allt :(
<haffe> Bli fet.
<haffe> Så har du en ursäkt till att vara inomhus på sommaren.
<realubot> Peyam: Ja, ja. Kör hårt säger jag. :)
<realubot> Glöm inte Ubuntu bara.
<Peyam> haffe: jag skulle vilja matte också inan jag valde flyg. men min mek lärare sa att" man har int ekommit ikap matte med industri. det finns redan tillräckligt med matte. det e roligt med matte men det finns datorer och program"
<Philip5> Peyam: om du dessutom har passerat 30 år så kommer det bli ännu svårare att bli av med bukfettet
<Peyam> haffe: har inte så många vänner. så jag e nästan altid hemma
<Peyam> Philip5: jag fylde 23 för två veckor sen
<Philip5> Peyam: då kanske det är bra att ta tag i det nu för om du har kvar magen ett par år till så kommer det bli ännu svårare att jobba bort den så den håller sig borta
<realubot> Datorer och program ersätter inte matematiker. Matematiker använder ju datorer i forskningen. Datorer ersätter kulramar och miniräknare, inte forskare i matematik. Datorerna tänker ju inte, dom räknar bara. Än i.a.f.
<Peyam> haffe: så många "Matte" sa han dock inte
<Peyam> realubot: Det han menade var att det finns tillräckligt med matematiska program som klarar av dagens industri. Det som behövs är tilläpningar.
<realubot> Peyam: Ja, ja.
<Peyam> och jag tror att det är det som ingår i matte program. Jag har ju aldrig läst d .
<Peyam> men det var det jag ville plugga :(
<Peyam> mat nu
<Philip5> Peyam: bara vatten och bröd ;)
<Peyam> nej för fan
<Peyam> rid, potatis med kyckling och krossade tomater
<Peyam> blandad
<Philip5> Peyam: fjällvandring är rätt bra sätt att bränna fett på. om man ger sig ut en vecka och bara kan packa med sig en viss mängd mat och håller igång hela dagarna
<Peyam> vem gillar kurder?
<haffe> Andra kurder?
<Peyam> anrda?
<Peyam> a
<realubot> Datorarbete är inget bra sätt att bränna fett på. :S
<realubot> Man blir lika fet av Ubuntu som av chips.
<realubot> itmannen_online: Lycka till med synderna i veckan som kommer.
<realubot> itmannen_online: Och med boten nästa söndag.
<realubot> itmannen_online: ;)
<itmannen_online> realubot,  :D Tack. Det lär väl bli en hösg som banligt
<itmannen_online> Jisses hur jag stavar
<realubot> Du stavar som en häst travar. ;)
<itmannen_online> realubot,  Värre. Jag tror det är virus i tangentbordet
<realubot> Mm, man vet aldrig. :)
<itmannen_online> realubot,  Nä jag har hasat ned i nästan liggande ställning på min stol så jag ser inte så bra då :)
<realubot> itmannen_online: Aha.
<realubot> Numn: Hello Nummy.
<realubot> Numn: ;)
<itmannen_online> realubot,  det tar på en lathund att nästan inte göra något på en hel dag
<Numn> realubot:  hej :D
<realubot> itmannen_online: Man blir faktiskt slö av att inte göra någonting.
<Numn> realubot: är adminastratör samma som man får ibörjan när man installerar ubuntu?
<realubot> Numn: Läget? Har du valt mellan Xubuntu och Lubuntu?
<Peyam> Lubuntu?
<itmannen_online> realubot,  Amen broder. Då är det därför jag alltid är slapp. slö och likgiltig :D
<Peyam> va fan e lubuntu
<Peyam> hört rykten om att Homosexuella ska ha egen version av ubuntu. Stämmer det?
<Numn> Lubuntu :)
<realubot> Numn: Du ger din användare administratörsrättigheter med kommandot sudo innan ett annat kommandot. sudo står för superuser-do
<itmannen_online> guybuntu ?
<realubot> Numn: Det finns ett root-konto (administratör) i Ubuntu men det är avstängt som standard.
<Numn> jo, men jag har ändrat för jag gjorde ett nytt konto igen :S
<realubot> Peyam: http://lubuntu.net/about
<Numn> okej, mitt konto va ju anpassat så hur gör jag så att den är det igen? :)
<realubot> Numn: Ok, om du skapar ett nytt konto i Ubuntu så får det inte rätt att köra sudo som standard. Det innebär att ditt gamla konto har rätt till sudo men inte ditt nya.
<Numn> eller blir det ominstallera elr? :O
<realubot> Numn: Jag antar att du menar att du skapade en ny användare på ditt system där du hade den gamla användare också?
<Numn> ok?
<Numn> aa
<realubot> Numn: Du lägger till sudo till det nya kontot.
<realubot> Numn: Under Användare och grupper.
<realubot> Users and Groups
<realubot> Under avancerat för ditt nya konto ska du blcka i något som ger din nya användare rätt att köra sudo också.
<itmannen_online> men du måste väl också lägga till dig själv i root-kontot
<realubot> Administer the system, heter det på am. Ubuntu och finns under andra fliken efter att du har klickat på inställningar i Users and Groups. Du måste vara inloggad med en user som får köra sudo om du ska kunna ändra inställningarna för en annan användare.
<realubot> itmannen_online: Nej?
<realubot> itmannen_online: Varför då?
<Numn> kontotyp?
<itmannen_online> realubot,  För att få tillgång till det som måste köras med tillhörighet till den gruppen
<realubot> itmannen_online: root-kontot är ju avstängt i Ubuntu som standard och används inte? Man använder ju superuser-do för saker som kräver root-rättigheter?
<realubot> itmannen_online: root-gruppen då menar du eller?
<itmannen_online> realubot,  Japp
<itmannen_online> realubot,  Du pratar terminaljobb. jag menar rent allmänt
<Numn> lättare hade det varit med att ominstallera xD
<itmannen_online> sudo passwd root
<realubot> Numn: Så ser det ut under inställningar för mitt konto: http://i.solidfiles.net/6dc65.png
<realubot> Numn: Jag antar att Administer the system inte är ibockat på din nya användare?
<Numn> är det så det ser ut som anpassat eller då man typ installerat på nytt så att säga
<Numn> nej, från början som va det Anpassat*
<realubot> itmannen_online: Men det rekommenderas ju inte att man aktiverar root-kontot enligt Ubuntu Documentation.
<realubot> Numn: Så ser det ut som standard för den användare som du skapar första gången du installerar systemet.
<Numn> När jag installerar Ubuntu alltså..? XD
<realubot> Numn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<realubot> Numn: Lär under "Allowing other users to run sudo".
<realubot> *Läs
<realubot> "To add a new user to sudo, open the Users and Groups tool from System->Administration menu. Then click on the user and then on properties. Choose the User Privileges tab. In the tab, find Administer the system and check that."
<realubot> Det var inte så mycket text så jag klistrar in det. :)
<realubot> Numn: Ja, så som det ser ut hos mig ser det ut som standard på den användare som du skapar under installationsprocessen av Ubuntu.
<realubot> itmannen_online: "Enabling the Root account is rarely necessary. Almost everything you need to do as administrator of an Ubuntu system can be done via sudo or gksudo. If you really need a persistent Root login, the best alternative is to simulate a Root login shell using the following command..."
<realubot> itmannen_online: Läs under "root account": https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<realubot> itmannen_online: Det är det jag menar med att man inte behöver aktiver root-kontot.
<itmannen_online> realubot,  Visst. via terminalen kan du fixa detta.
<itmannen_online> sudo adduser användarnamn gruppnamn
<realubot> Mm.
<Peyam> va har ni för theme
<Peyam> på er ubuntu
<Numn> äsch går väll bättre att jag ominstallerar så har jag det som jag vill xD
<realubot> Peyam: Standardtemat i 10.10.
<realubot> Numn: Det är ju inte svårt att rätta till under Users and Groups.
<itmannen_online> realubot, 10.10. Lever du i stenåldern :D
<Numn> jag är rädd att pilla fel
<realubot> itmannen_online: Haha, nja, jag har inte orkat sätta mig in i Unity och dessutom brukar jag ha avancerade skrivbordseffketer avstängda för GUI:t blir lite rappare på min dator då.
<Peyam> kör 10.04
<realubot> Numn: Det är inte mycket som kan gå fel, kryssa i rätt ruta bara. För att komma åt inställningarna måste du vara inloggad som en user som får använda sudo eftersom det krävs för att komma in i USer and Groups inställningar för konton.
<itmannen_online> realubot,  Unity var det första jag sparkade ut. Kör Gnome3 fullt ut
<realubot> itmannen_online: Ok, gillar du Gnome 3 då?
<itmannen_online> realubot,  Det kan du lita på. En skänk från ovan :)
<realubot> itmannen_online: Jag har försökt testa Gnome 3 och Unity men det fungerar inte med 3d-effekter för mig i vbox och därför har det inte blivit av ännu.
<realubot> itmannen_online: Det är ju lite olika det där. Vissa gillar det, andra inte.
<realubot> itmannen_online: Vad tycker du är bäst i Gnome 3 då?
<Numn> ok, men är inställningarna precis som om man hade ominstallerat ubuntu elr?
<itmannen_online> realubot,  Ok. ja det är 2 läger om Gnome3. Men själva upplägget passar mig som en handske
<realubot> Ok. Det var ju bra. :)
<itmannen_online> realubot,  För det första och viktigaste för mig. jag slipper den ortoligt fula sidopanelen
<realubot> Jag får se när jag orkar testa det. Får väl göra en ominstallation av hela systemet en vacker dag.
<itmannen_online> realubot,  Kör inång en SUN VM och testa. Det är väl smidigast
<realubot> Numn: Ja, dom inställningarna som du ser på min skärmdump är exakt så som det ser ut på användaren som skapas samtidigt som du installerar Ubuntu. Det är standard. Jag har inte ändrat något (bortsett från det sista alternativet om VirtualBox).
<phnom> realubot: Inte ofta man orkar ominstallera, blir ju aldrig riktigt samma som det var innan, efter att man suttit in det ett år eller två.
<Numn> realubot: ok :D
<realubot> phnom: Nej, men vad ska jag göra om jag vill testa Unity/Gnome 3 på allvar och om 3d inte fungerar med mitt grafikkort i vbox och om min netbook inte klarar av Unity?
<Numn> jag har ju svensk översättning
<itmannen_online> realubot,  Men tyvärr så är det inte alla datorer som Gnome3 funkar i
<realubot> phnom: Jag förstår mer och mer fördelen med en rolling release.
<Numn> vad är det som är längst upp?
<phnom> realubot: Jo, rolling är trevligt.
<realubot> itmannen_online: Nej, det är ju för att Gnome 3 kräver 3d-effekter. Precis som Unity.
<itmannen_online> realubot,  Men det kan du ju aktivera i SUN VM
<realubot> Därför hade jag lite tanakr på att vänta till Unity 2d kommer som tillval. Det finns ju som PPA men men.
<realubot> itmannen_online: Det har jag aldrig använt. Sun VM=
<realubot> ?
<realubot> Jaha. Du menar bocka i?
<phnom> realubot: Jag har iaf börjat versionhantera de viktigaste config-filerna, saker blir lite lättare då.
<realubot> Det fungerade inte för mig vad jag kommer ihåg. Jag var inne och pillade lite där men tröttnade och gav upp.
<Peyam> hatar den där true talent reklamen
<realubot> Peyam: Ok, det vet jag inget om. Git?
<Numn> mm
<Peyam> du har säkert sett den
<Numn> realubot: vad ska jag bocka.. vad är det som är längst upp
<itmannen_online> realubot,  det är Oracle VM Virtual Box
<realubot> Numn: Ta en skärmdump på hur det ser ut och ladda upp här: http://solidfiles.com/
<realubot> Numn: SÃ¥ ser vi vad du ska bocka i.
<realubot> Numn: Alt+PrtScr så tar du en skärmdump på aktivt fönster. PrtScr tar på hela Skrivbordet.
<realubot> Så är det i Gnome i.a.f.
<itmannen_online> realubot,  Den använder jag dagligen för att testa distar
<realubot> itmannen_online: Ok, men den är inte gratis väl?
<itmannen_online> realubot,  Helt gratis
<realubot> itmannen_online: Jaha.
<realubot> itmannen_online: Varför kör alla med vobx då?
<Peyam> min kompis hade en theme som hade inge skrivbord
<Peyam> och va svart
<itmannen_online> realubot,  Och då kan man testa de mest mysko saker. Och blir det fel är det mycket lätta att ta bort disten och skapa en ny fräch
<itmannen_online> realubot,  ja varför dom kör det har jag ingen aning om. Men SUN är nog den som klarar mest
<realubot> Peyam: http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=down&page=0&xcontentmode=101
<realubot> Peyam: Finns mycket ögongodis på gnome-look.
<realubot> Peyam: http://www.bisigi-project.org/?page_id=6&lang=en
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Roff!
<itmannen_online> realubot,  Just nu har jag 5 olika distar jag testar via SUN. Varav en är 11.10 Alpha3 med full tillgång till Unity
<realubot> itmannen_online: Vad är fördelen med Sun VM jämfört med vbox då?
<itmannen_online> realubot,  Ingen aning. jag har aldrig testat vbox. har använt SUN i flera år. Och är mer än nöjd
<realubot> phnom: Vad menar du med att du versionhanterar config-filerna? Använder du Git då eller hur gör du?
<realubot> itmannen_online: Ok.
<realubot> itmannen_online: Det är möjligt att du har rätt. Jag vet inte.
<Peyam> gick inte o installera LAZA them
<itmannen_online> realubot,  man använde det man själv gillar i Ubuntu. Det är en av tjusningarna jämfört med windows(urk)
<Peyam> http://visionwidget.com/images/2010-5/0509-2/Laza_Theme.jpg
<itmannen_online> Nu nyheter på TV. see you
<rolfblidborg|iPa> realubot: Yo!
<Peyam> Hur vet ja om min ubuntu är GTK 2.X
<Philip5> Peyam: du menar om du har det installerat?
<Peyam> ska man ha det installerat
<Philip5> det lär du ha
<Peyam> trodde det medföljde
<Philip5> annars blir det svårt att köra gnome :)
<Peyam> så
<Peyam> hur installerar ja d
<realubot> Peyam: Länk till sidan med temat istället för till en bild på temat så vi ser om det står något speciellt.
<Peyam> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Laza+Theme+Pack?content=64953
<Peyam> den e snygg va?
<Philip5> Peyam: du lär ha det installerat redan. iaf själva libsen men kanske inte utvecklarpaketen
<realubot> rolfblidborg|iPa: Du sitter väl inte och irc:ar med oss från en prorietär Apple-produkt som iPad?
<realubot> rolfblidborg|iPa: ;)
<Peyam> det står att man ska ha gtk installerat när jag instalerar themen
<rolfblidborg|iPa> realubot: Njaaa O:)
<realubot> Peyam: Läs under description.
<Philip5> Peyam: installerar eller bygger?
<realubot> Peyam: Det står: A dark brown theme. Requires the gtk-xfce-engine.
<rolfblidborg|iPa> realubot: Men från min nyinköpta iPad 2 ;-)
<realubot> gtk+xfce-engine
<Peyam> ska jag ladda ner den?
<realubot> Peyam: gtk2-engines-xfce - A GTK+-2.0 theme engine for Xfce
<Peyam> alltså gtk2-eng...
<realubot> Jag antar att det är det paketet.
<Peyam> fel
<Peyam> hmm
<realubot> Jag vet inte. Jag hittar inte gtk-xfce-engine.
<realubot> " This package contains an Xfce engine for GTK2.0 which makes you able
<realubot>  to use various GTK2.0 themes with Xfce. It also contains some ready
<realubot>  themes, but you are of course free to design your own.
<realubot> "
<realubot> apt-get show gtk2-engines-xfce
<realubot> Jag vet inte om det är så bra att istrallera just det temat då. Välj ett annat som du inte behöver installera massa nya paket för att använda i Ubuntu.
<Peyam> hur kan man se Applications menyn utan och trycka på det med musen
<NAlleman> Jo, jag uppgraderade just till 11.04. Detta medförde att firefox 5 installerades, och hux flux så kan jag inte installera moonlight pluginen vilket gör att jag inte längre kan titta på film från headweb. Någon som har en quick fix på lut, tiden för vår söndagsfilm börjar rinna ut
<bamsefar> NAlleman: Jag har inget tips på hur du får igång din plugin, men säg till om du behöver längre hyrtid.
<bamsefar> NAlleman: Och, kul att du nyttjar headweb! :)
<NAlleman> jag har inte hyrt filmen än, men det här känns piss. funderar på om jag skall ominstallera 10.04 från grunden
<bamsefar> Aha
<bamsefar> Men funkar verkligen headwebs silverlight-spelare i moonlight?
<bamsefar> Jag är ganska säker på att den inte gör det nämligen.
<NAlleman> det har fungerat hur bra som helst att titta på film från headweb de senaste månaderna i alla fall
<bamsefar> NAlleman: Nästan alla filmer på headweb är flash .
<bamsefar> Bara ett fåtal som kräver silverlight-spelaren.
<NAlleman> ahaa
<NAlleman> är det det som är tricket
<bamsefar> Jao
<NAlleman> åfan
<NAlleman> :)
<bamsefar> BTW, jag är driftchef på headweb. :)
<NAlleman> gott :)
<Peyam> det e synd at det inte går o instalera unity på ubuntu 10.04
<NAlleman> Jag tycker att det är riktigt nice att slippa hålla på att ladda ner film, musik m.m, sedan känns det ju bra i magen också. Headweb, spotify är klockers
<Peyam> jag laddar ner filmer lägger dem i min externa och kolar med tv
<Peyam> kan ha överallt.
<bamsefar> NAlleman: Kul att få lite uppskattning för det man gör. :)
<Peyam> va pratar niu om
<bamsefar> Peyam: www.headweb.com
<Peyam> vad e det för ngt
<bamsefar> Streamad hyrfilm.
<Peyam> kostar pengar?
<NAlleman> jo, alltså man HYR filmen
<NAlleman> ;)
<NAlleman> Tack bamsefar för info om flash, nu blir det "The Tourist".
<bamsefar> NAlleman: Sweet :)
<NAlleman> well, "I pay your paycheck".. ;P
<bamsefar> Oja :)
 * bamsefar är tacksam för det :) 
<Peyam> bamsefar: Nej inget för mig. Vill inte betala för allt.
<Peyam> Jag menar
<Peyam> varför betala när det e gratis att ladda ner.
<Peyam> och det går redan att se filmer online?
<Peyam> jävla Gwibber är så seg
<phnom> lulz, min server serverar fram min screen såfort jag sshar till den, det har den aldrig gjort förr ^_o
<Peyam> vf tror folk från kth att de vet bäst?
<Peyam> lärarna är så keffa asså
<Peyam> Glor på en som om det e ngt fel på en när man frågar om klockan
<realubot> Peyam: Innan Unity var det Alt+F1 för att få upp Ubuntus meny.
<einand> korkade människor
<Peyam> Svenska holywood fruar
<Peyam> alla dem =keff ligg
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<phnom> Hmmmmmmmm.
<Peyam> hmmmmmmm.
<Peyam> ser ni kanal 3
<Peyam> Alltså det finns inge bra på tv
<Peyam> tråkigaste tven
<phnom> Peyam: Det är därför man sitter och scriptar bash istället.
<haffe> Peyam: Läs enbok.
<Numn> jag får börja lära mig compila ifall det inte finns en uppdatering på ubuntu central :D
<Numn> när man compilar hamnar programmen som om man körde msi.. om ni fattar
<itmannen_online> Frid över denna boning till människornas behag :)
<Numn> va?
<phnom> Numn: Kompilering har inte direkt med msi att göra... Alls...
 * phnom har git-branch och senaste SHA1 i titeln på terminalfönstret, sweeeet. :)
<Numn> haha, men jag vill få det som att den kommer in som någonstans som "Program" när man compilar. elr så har jag inte fattat vad compiling inneb'är
<itmannen_online> Är inte MSI en windows-produkt ?
<realubot> einand: Korkade människor?
<realubot> itmannen_online: Jo.
<itmannen_online> realubot,  Toni. 1 point :)
<realubot> Numn: Kompilering innebät att du omvandlar källkoden (som en människa förstår) till binärkod (ettor och nollor som en dator förstår).
<Numn> eller fattar ni vad jag menar då? eller får man göra det manuellt?
<realubot> itmannen_online: MSI = Mircosft Installer ? :S
<itmannen_online> realubot,  Jo jag vet
<Numn> som .deb filer brukar göra
<realubot> itmannen_online: "The Windows Installer (previously known as Microsoft Installer[1]) is a software component used for the installation, maintenance, and removal of software on modern Microsoft Windows systems. The installation information, and often the files themselves, are packaged in installation packages, loosely relational databases structured as OLE COM Structured Storages and commonly known as "MSI files", 
<realubot> Jag visste inte att MSI var Microsoft Installer.
<Numn> realubot: förstår du vad jag menar?
<itmannen_online> realubot,  Du skola icke svära i Guds hus med att skriva Windows :D
<realubot> Numn: Det svåra vid kompilering är ju att modda källkoden eller ge rätt input så programmet kompileras exakt som man vill ha det. En vanlig kompilering är ju inte så svår.
<phnom> Numn: .deb är ett sätt att packetera kompilerad kod, precis som msi. Men det har inget med kompileringen att göra egentligen.
<realubot> Numn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<realubot> Numn: En deb-fil är ju bara att dubbelklicka på så installeras den i Ubuntu.
<Numn> phnom: ungefär det jag menar med .deb men får jag ta det manuellt om jag vill få den i start menyn då elr?
<phnom> Numn: Det sker inte magiskt, antingen lägger du det i deben eller gör det manuellt efteråt
<itmannen_online> Numn,  Kör du en deb så får du per automatik detta  i din progarmmeny
<itmannen_online> Jisses. ursäkta stavningen
<Numn> itmannen_online: någon vet hur jag kan gå tillväga ifall jag inte hittar program som inte har deb filer.. eller egna kodade filer :)
<phnom> itmannen_online: Bara om man lägger till den informationen i deben (om man bygger deben själv)
<phnom> Numn: Kompilera dem, menyn kan du ändra genom att högerklicka på den
<realubot> Numn: Om du inte hittar en deb-fil och programmet inte finns i Ubuntus förråd eller via något PPA så får du kompilera källkoden till binärkod och sedan installera med kommandot checkinstall.
<einand> MSI =  Microsoft installer
<itmannen_online> Numn,  Om du hittar tex rpm-filer så kan du via terminalen konvertera dom till deb
<realubot> e22:59 < realubot> itmannen_online: "The Windows Installer (previously known as Microsoft Installer[1]) is a software  component used for the installation, maintenance, and removal of software on modern Microsoft  Windows systems. The installation information, and often the files themselves, are packaged in
<realubot>  installation packages, oosely relational databases structured as OLE COM Structured Storagesa and  commonly known as "MSI files", from their default file extension."
<realubot> 22:59 < realubot> Jag visste inte att MSI var Microsoft Installer.
<realubot> Äsch.
<einand> realubot: modernt och modernt, är väl typ 10år gammalt
<realubot> *suck*
<realubot> einand: Det är mycket möjligt. Det har funnit så länge jag kan minnas.
<realubot> *funnits
<itmannen_online> realubot,  Varför suckar du ?
<realubot> einand: Texten kommer från Wikipedia.
<einand> får inte jag rätta wikipedia?
<realubot> itmannen_online: För att jag pastade fel. Jag skulle inte posta alla rader.
<itmannen_online> realubot,  Ok :)
<Numn> itmannen_online: aha, men finns det någon Mapp som motsvarar windows [Program]
<realubot> itmannen_online: GÃ¥r det alltid att konvertera rpm till deb?
<realubot> einand: Jo då.
<realubot> einand: Det får du väl.
<realubot> einand: Do it!
<realubot> @ wikipedia.org
<realubot> :)
<realubot> einand: Skriver du något på Wikipedia?
<itmannen_online> realubot,  vad jag vet och har gjort med et jag tillverkat så har den funkat. men om det går med allt vet jag så klart inte
<realubot> itmannen_online: Ok.
<einand> realubot: inte aktivt, rättar lite fel ibland bara
<realubot> Ok.
<phnom> Numn: Nej, det finns det inte riktigt.
<itmannen_online> sudo alien <insert rpm file name here> DÃ¥ blir det en deb i samma mapp
<phnom> Binärfiler hamnar i /bin, /usr/bin eller /usr/local/bin, beroende på hur planeterna står. Och libbar och sånt hamnar i motsvarande lib-kataloger.
<Numn> okej.
<Numn> det är inte så att jag vill lägga nåt i överallt sådär..
<itmannen_online> Numn,  Det kommer du inte ifrån tyvärr
<Numn> får göra en egen som får lägga alla filer då elr? :S
<phnom> Man kan ju alltid lägga det i en egen mapp på nåt ställe, jag föredrar /opt
<phnom> Har maple och matlab där :)
<realubot> phnom: make install? Om han kör checkinstall så hamnar dom ju i package managern?
<realubot> apt-get eller Ubuntu Software Center?
<phnom> realubot: Måste man inte skriva magiska make-filer för att checkinstall ska fungera ordentligt?
<realubot> phnom: Jag kanske skulle ha läst frågan. Katalog som Windows-programmapp. :S
<realubot> phnom: make först för att kompilera och checkinstall för att installera paketet efteråt.
<itmannen_online> apt-get är det självklara alternativet för det mesta
<Peyam> imorn e det stor dag
<phnom> Jo, men då måste väl maken skapa ett paket?
<realubot> phnom: Om man kör make install så efter make så hamnar det i /bin eller något men hanteras inte av package managern. Så står det i Ubuntu Documentation How-To i.a.f.
<itmannen_online> Peyam,  Hm. Sen när blev en måndag en stor dag ? :)
<phnom> realubot: Ja, det gör det. Men för att checkinstall ska fungera krävs det ju fortfarande att makefilen är rätt skriven :)
<realubot> phnom: Jag har aldrig provat så jag vet inte om det brukar fungera eller ej med checkinstall.
<realubot> phnom: Ok.
<phnom> realubot: Från hemsidan: "CheckInstall will run make install (or whatever you tell it to run) and keep track of every file modified by this installation, using the excelent installwatch[...]"
<itmannen_online> realubot,  Men checkinstall kolla väl bara hur installationen ser ut innaman hör make och make install
<itmannen_online> suck. Undrar om jag måste hasa upp en bit :)
<Numn> vad för apps behöver för compila?
<realubot> itmannen_online: Nej, checkinstall ska installera paketet om allt fungerar som det ska.
<realubot> itmannen_online: checkinstall ersätter make install.
<phnom> Numn: build-essential drar in nästan allt du behöver
<itmannen_online> realubot,  Hm
<gusnan> Numn, det beror helt och hållet på vilket paket du skall kompilera.
<realubot> Numn: "This package contains an informational list of packages which are considered essential for building Debian packages.  This package also depends on the packages on that list, to make it easy to have the build-essential packages installed.
<realubot> "
<realubot> build-essential
<phnom> Numn: Som gusnan sa så behövs det extra libbar för nästan allt också
<realubot> innehåller flera paket som behövs vid olika kompileringar. Jag antar att det är olika paket för olika programspråk? :S
<Numn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo det här va?
<phnom> realubot: Det är typ make och gcc och lite headers
<realubot> itmannen_online: Du måste ju först kompilera med make.
<realubot> phnom: Ok.
<itmannen_online> realubot,  Jo men det blir väl ingen installation om något ser galet ut med checkinstall
<realubot> Vad är linux-headers egentligen?
<realubot> :S
<itmannen_online> realubot,  Huvudet på en pingvin :D
<realubot> itmannen_online: Jaha, du menar så. Nej, det tror jag inte att det blir men vet inte säkert hur det fungerar då jag aldrig har använt det.
<phnom> realubot: Alla header-filer, för linux.
<phnom> :P
<realubot> phnom: Som är?
<realubot> Vad är en header?
<gusnan> realubot, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Header_file
<phnom> ^ What he said
<realubot> gusnan: Ja ja.
<realubot> Det vet jag ju.
<gusnan> varför frågar du då?
<realubot> Bra fråga.
<realubot> Jag har ju skrivit egna headers. Inte till Linux såklart men i PHP.
<phnom> Börjar blit lite trött? Dags att nanna? Det ska jag göra iaf. Gnatt.
<itmannen_online> realubot,  Om du inte vet. Hur kan du vara så tvärsäker :D
<itmannen_online> realubot,  Nu balndar du äppel och päron. PHP ich Linix-headers är något helt olika :)
<JaUg> Hallo, vem var det som försökte hjälpa mih med partioneringen igår?
<Numn> kan inte ändra namn i menn
<Numn> menyn*
<itmannen_online> Hm. Undrar om det är dags för en gammal man att lägga sig Ser så ut på mina stavningar :D
<realubot> itmannen_online: Jag har skrivt header-filer i PHP. Alltså filer som innehåller grundläggande funktioner och variabler som används av kod i andra filer.
<realubot> itmannen_online: På vilket sätt skiljer det sig från Linux headers?
<realubot> JaUg: Vi snackade lite om det minns jag.
<itmannen_online> real. Ok. men hur det sklijer sig i detalalj vet jag tyvärr inte
<Numn> realubot: vet du varför jag inte kan ändra namnen i menyn?
<realubot> itmannen_online: Nej, men jag hade glömt att det hette så.
<itmannen_online> Ha de gott folket. Tack för kvällens skrivande
<realubot> Numn: Du högerklickar på ikonen som poppar upp menyn och sedan väljer du redigera meny.
<realubot> Numn: Då får du upp ett fönster där du kan redigera namn, sökväg o.s.v.?
<realubot> itmannen_online: Ha det gott själv!
<Numn> realubot: jo jag vet men efter jag klickar okej så heter precis samma gjorde tidigare :P
<Peyam> 3an
<Peyam> Rambo
<realubot> Numn: Ok. Jag vet inte varför det blir då.
<Numn> en snubbe gav mig en länk för det problemet jag hade men förstår inte  http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/index.html
<realubot> Numn: Han föreslåt väl att du ska editera filen direkt istället för med GUI:t?
<realubot> Numn: Eftersom han länkar till en dokumentation över standarder för menyer i Gnome och KDE.
<Numn> okej, men det är ju lxde jag kör?
<realubot> Ok, jag vet inte. Det ska ju gå att göra med GUI:t.
<gusnan> Numn, Du kan räkna med att även LXDE följer standarden på freedesktop.org.
<Numn> gusnan. finns nåt lättare sätt att göra det på?
<realubot> Numn: Det lättaste är ju som jag skrev. Det är konstigt att det inte fungerar.
<realubot> Numn: Det är en bugg eller så gör du fel.
<gusnan> Numn, vet inte - har inte haft behovet på länge att ändra i menyerna...
<Numn> han snackade om att menyn tar informationen från /usr/share/applications/
<gusnan> Det finns nån meny-editor som heter alacarte, det kanske kan vara nåt? Har dock inte testat den själv.
<realubot> Numn: Ja, du har massa grejer som har med menyerna att göra där: ls -al /usr/share/applications/
<Numn> realubot: har en fråga varför får jag fram lubuntu-desktop varje gång jag försöker bli av med nå program jag inte vill ha kvar?
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Numn> lol.. du är för tidig x_link.. enligt min klocka :D
<realubot> Numn: sudo mv /usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop /usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop.original
<realubot> Numn: Det kanske tar bort vlc från menyn.
<realubot> x_link: Hurra! Leve x_link!
<x_link> Numn: 00:00  * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<x_link> realubot: :D
<Numn> lol nu ör min klocka 00:00
<x_link> Hoppas nu att Philip5 blir stolt över mig.
<realubot> Numn: Vad då får fram lubuntu-deesktop?
<realubot> *desktop
<realubot> varje gång du tar bort ett program?
<Numn> realubot: jo när jag ska ta bort så gnäller den om att paket också tars bort
<realubot> Numn: Jag vet inte.
<Numn> rätt irriterande när man vill bli av med programet :=)
<Philip5> x_link: dutti :)
<Numn> realubot: står såhär står det: Kommer tas bort            Lubuntu-desktop
<Philip5> Kurdistan: sugen på nya nvidiadrivisar eller måste du köra med 173-serien för du hade så gammalt kort??
<Philip5> Kurdistan: laddade iaf upp senaste stable 280.13 nu
<Kurdistan> Philip5: jag kör inte legacy.
<Kurdistan> bortsett från fungerande 3d så skapade den huvudvärk
<Kurdistan> så jag gick tillbaks till nvidiacurrent.
<Kurdistan> nu håller inte min skärm på blinkar och har sig.
<Philip5> då kommer det strax nya... fast och andra sidan så kör ju du pclinux så det spelar ju inte så stor roll för dig
<Kurdistan> jag kör 275.21 drivarna. dem fungerar bra.
<Philip5> blinkar och har sig låter rätt jobbigt så det förstår jag
<JaUg> realubot: tydligen så gör windows något fel med partion tabellerna när man installerar W7, därför ubuntu inte kunde se dem
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) om jag skulle lämna pclinuxos så kommer det bli för arch.
<Kurdistan> eller rättare sagt chakra
<Philip5> jag har också testat arch och det är väl trevligt men inte varit värt att byta för min del
<Philip5> för mycket meck
<Kurdistan> Philip5: har du testat chakra?
<realubot> JaUg: Nej.
<Kurdistan> för dig som är kde nisse så är det ju guldkorn.
<realubot> JaUg: Däremot så skriver Windows över partitionstabellen om du installerar Windows efter Ubuntu så att datorn bara hittar Windows.
<realubot> JaUg: Har du installerat Windows EFTER Ubuntu?
<Numn> tar man bort xpad med såhär elr sudo apt-get autoremove xpad
<JaUg> realubot: ne, har bara installerat windows 7, men när jag skulle installera ubunte så står hela hårddisken som "Free space"
<realubot> Numn: sudo apt-get purge xpad
<realubot> Numn: SÃ¥ tar du bort xpad.
<realubot> JaUg: Det är ju väldigt konstigt.
<Numn> jo men jag får mer än det när jag kör autoremov
<realubot> JaUg: Fungerar det att starta Windows då om du försöker med det?
<JaUg> ja, det var inga problem, nu har jag tagit sönder lite andra grejer också dock..
<JaUg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1790374
<JaUg> samma problem ^
<Philip5> Kurdistan: tror inte jag gjort det
<realubot> JaUg: En grej du kan göra är ju att gå in i Windows 7 och krympa partitionen där. Därefter startar du om Win7 några gånger så att Win7 fungerar ordentligt igen. Och sedan bootar du Ubuntu Live;
<realubot> Settings -> Control Panel -> Administrative Tools -> Computer Management -> Storage -> Disk Management -> Shrink Volume
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) gör det.
<JaUg> realubot: samma hårddisk, samma windows, samma ubuntu
<realubot> JaUg: Om det går att krympa volymen om det är samma partition som Windows 7 är på? :S
<JaUg> realubot: jag satt och ändrade lite på partionerna i windows och råkade ända disken till dynamic så nu kommar jag inte ens in i windows
<JaUg> ska försöka fixa det från livecd med TestDisk
<realubot> JaUg: Det kanske är det som är problemet?
<realubot> JaUg: Att du ändrade till dynamic?
<JaUg> nene, detta hände efter
<realubot> JaUg: Ser du dina två partitioner i Windows då?
<realubot> JaUg: Har du testat att formatera den lediga partitionen i NTFS?
<realubot> JaUg: SÃ¥ kanske den dyker upp?
<JaUg> realubot: just nu kommer jag inte ens in i windows då jag råkade göra om partionerna till dynamic. ja, jag har formaterat, tagit bort och skapat om det lediga utrymmer med olika program, inklusive windows ena
<JaUg> *egna
<realubot> JaUg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1744799
<realubot> JaUg: Har du bootat in i Live och kört fdisk -l i Terminalen?
<JaUg> realubot: ne
<Kurdistan> Philip5: märker du någon skillnad med senaste drivarna?
<realubot> JaUg: Tänkt om du får det här felet: "WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdb'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted."
<realubot> så fanns ju en lösning. Personen såg ju inte heller en partition där XP låg.
<realubot> *Win7.
<JaUg> mm, tror det kan vara samma problem
<realubot> Kurdistan: Kaffe nu.
<realubot> JaUg: Du hade ju inte kört det ju? fdisk -l alltså?
<JaUg> fick upp nåt liknande error när jag använde ett grafiskt interface i ubuntu för att ändra på partionerna
<realubot> Aha, ok.
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) kaffe så här sent?
<JaUg> det var defenitivt någor fel med GTP table iaf
<realubot> JaUg: http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ja. Det är bara småbarn som inte dricker kaffe så här sent. ;)
<JaUg> var inne på den sidan men tänkte använda mig av http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk istället
<x_link> Philip5: :D
<Kurdistan> realubot: haha. :)
<realubot> JaUg: Det borde ju gå att ominstallera MBR i Windows 7 på något sätt. Det kanske hjälper?
<JaUg> som sagt så kommer jag inte in i w7 längre då jag råkade sätta disken till dynamic
<realubot> JaUg: Det kanske går med en recovery cd för Win7? Äh, jag vet inte.
<JaUg> mm, kanske, ska testa TestDisk från ubuntu livecd (apt-get install testdisk) och se om jag kan fixa nåt av problemen
<realubot> JaUg: "The first check that the program performs is for stray GPT data. Such data can remain behind on a disk if it was previously used on a Macintosh or in some other ways, then re-used as a conventional MBR disk. Although such leftover data should not technically be a problem because the GPT specification clearly states that such disks are not GPT disks and should therefore be treated as MBR disks, some utilitie
<realubot> FixParts
<realubot> JaUg: Mm, good luck.
<realubot> Philip5: "However, if for some reason you do not want to use CheckInstall, this is the legacy way of installing (not recommended):"
<realubot> phnom:
<realubot> Det var till phnom.
<realubot> phnom: sudo make install
<realubot> Rekommenderas inte.
<realubot> "This creates a .deb file using CheckInstall which makes removing the package at a later stage very easy. "
<Philip5> realubot: var det menat till mig?
<maxjezy> realubot tänker för sig själv "min svaghet är för starka glasögon"
<Philip5> aha
<Numn> åh.. orkar många som skojar i #lubuntu
<realubot> Philip5: Nej. Det var inte till dig.
<realubot> Philip5: Det är den där buggen i Tab-funktionen som utvecklarna fortfarande inte har åtgärdat.
<realubot> Den läser inte ens tankar.
<einand> ad lubuntu då?
<einand> urk, suttit och mätt konternualiteten i alla mina lödningar idag, allt stämde ändå fungerar inget
<einand> tänk igentligen, hur mycket Julias Edgar gjort för moderna datorer
<amelia> einand: du tänker på Julius Edgar Lilienfeld?
<realubot> Julius Edgar?
<realubot> Say what?
<amelia> om vi tänker på samma person så har han gjort massa jobb med transistorer.
<Numn> tycker det konstigt att jag har tagit bort lubuntu-desktop men ändå har kvar det?
<Numn> varför har man meta package?
<gusnan> Numn, Därför att det är lättare att installera ett paket än flera.
<realubot> Ett meta-paket innehåller många andra paket (eller hänvisningar snarare, tror jag). Det gör som gusnan säger att du slipper installera paketen ett och ett.
<realubot> Installerar du meta-paketet får du alla paketen i med en gång.
<Numn> du menar som en klocka med massa fuktioner?
<Numn> jag kunna ta bort saker frivilligt
<Numn> utan att allt ska länkade med varandra som vi snackar om... meta package
<realubot> Numn: Om du vill ta bort enskilda paket så ska du inte ta bort meta-paketet utan då ska du enbart ta bort det enskilda paketet annars ryker alla paket som ingår i meta-paketet när du avinstallerar.
<Numn> det är grejern att jag inte vill ha xpad. men drar bort meta paketet också.. vill kunna friheten att ta bort och lägga till mina apps
<realubot> Numn: Jag tror inte borttagandet av xpad har med problemet att lubuntu-desktop tas bort. Jag misstänker att lubuntu-desktop kommer att tas bort oavsett vad du försöker att avinstallera? Prova att avinstaller (och installera igen) något "obetydligt" program?
<realubot> Och sluta skriv meddelande som hör hemma här i kanalen i pm till mig. ;)
<realubot> *meddelanden
<Numn> realubot: jo men grejern är att jag kan ta bort det skräp lubuntu gav som jag kunna ta bort..
<realubot> Va?
<realubot> Vad menar du?
<gusnan> Numn, använder du apt-get?
<Numn> nu när "meta paketet är borta" kan jag ta bort saker från lubuntu.
<realubot> Numn: Ja. Och?
<realubot> Varför skulle du inte kunna ta bort program från Lubuntu?
<realubot> Numn: Men du gör ju inte som jag sa till dig att göra i pm. När du fick felmeddelande om lubuntu-desktop, kopiera då felmeddelandet och klistra in här. Och gör försöket med Terminalen.
<Numn> jag kan, men då gnälldes om att lubuntu-desktop skulle tas bort också..
<realubot> Numn: Som sagt. Försök att avinstallera xpad i Terminalen med: sudo apt-get purge xpad
<Numn> realubot: det är inget felmeddelande de berättade för mig att att lubuntu-desktop kommer tas bot
<Numn> bort*
<realubot> och avbyt istället för att ta bort xpad och lubuntu-desktop OCH klistra in felmeddelandet här.
<realubot> Felmeddelandet som Terminalen ger.
<realubot> Numn: Ok, så det står att lubuntu-desktop kommer att tas bort bara?
<Numn> det kommer inge felmeddelande det står som jag skrev ovan
<gusnan> testa att först köra apt-get unmark-auto xpad, och sedan ta bort det som realubot säger.
<Numn> mm :D
<Numn> jo, nu har jag redan tagit bort meta paketet
<realubot> gusnan: unmark-auto? Vad är det? Finns ju inte ens med i man aåpt-get?
<realubot> *apt-get
<gusnan> oj, unmarkauto skall det va.
<gusnan> se apt-get --help.
<realubot> gusnan: Konstigt att det inte står med i man apt-get. :S
#ubuntu-se 2012-07-30
<realubot> Sover ni?
<dodel> nej
<dodel> Är det värt att ha 80gb i raid eller vanligt 80gb ?
<ePax> I vilken raid?
<dodel> Hardware raid
<dodel> Jag måste också rädda lite saker på en hårddisk som jag har tappat filsystemet på.
<dodel> har ej formaterat den
<arand> testdisk/photorec är ett alternativ
<ePax> raid0 är typ katastrof... används för prestanda... raid1 låter mer vettigare... spegla allt... beror på vad du ska ha den till
<dodel> ePax: Jag ska ha en arbetsdator, kanske spela t.ex Half-life 1 eller liknande :)
<dodel> Den har 2.5 gb ram. 2.2 ghz CPU och 128 mb i grafik samt 80+160 gb diskar
<ePax> det duger väl med ingen raid alls :D prim och sec disk för backup :D
<ePax> neh nu ska man sova :D
<gecko> Jag sitter och gör en komihåglista inför dagens resa. Hoppas jag inte glömmer den hemma bara :)
<realubot> gecko: Turkiet?
<realubot> gecko: Du har ju självklart listan i molnet alt. i mobilen. Glöm inte stända av uppdateringfunktioner m.m. i mobilen om du inte vill riskera skyhöga räkningar.
<gecko> realubot< Nä inte idag. Turkiet blir den 15/8. Idag är det Östersund
<gecko> Vi ska växtvaruhuset. Där finns det massor av roligt för trädgården
<gecko> Vi plockar upp morsan i Lit på vägen. Så hon slipper glo på äldreboendets väggar några timmar.
<realubot> gecko: Alright. Lycka till.
<gecko> Tackar
<realubot> Det här kallar jag elfel: " Ett omfattande elavbrott inträffade tidigt på måndagsmorgonen i norra Indien. Det påverkade flera delstater och hundratals miljoner människor, uppgav myndigheterna. "
<realubot> Hundratals miljoner människor.
<realubot> Det är annat än Ubuntu Sveriges 85 idlare.
<gecko> Bra sida på nätet där man kan planera sin egen eller andras begravningar. Datum för min död kan komma att revideras beroende på valresultatet. http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/4299/markering011.png
<Barre> deprimerande tycker jag
<gecko> Planera i tid är bra
<gecko> http://www.planerabegravningen.se/
<gecko> Vi skola alla den vägen vandra. Vare sig vi vill eller ej.
<gecko> Hm. Ska inte hustrun vakna snart så det blir lite kaffe
<Barre> visst är det så att alla skall dö någon gång, betydligt oftare så bajsar man men det gör det inte till ett trevligt samtalsämne bara för att alla gör det (förutom drottning silvia förstås) ;P
<gecko> Du blandar äpplen och päron
<gecko> Jag för min del vill planera min bortgång till fromma för dom efterlevande.
<gecko> Men nu ska jag iväg och köpa en slang på samhället
<kodein> wat.
<realubot> gecko: Det är hemskt att du "måste" planera din begravning. Jag beklagar att du är så illa däran.
<Haffe> Det här var lite intressant http://entertainment.slashdot.org/story/12/07/30/0143228/study-finds-new-pop-music-does-all-sound-the-same
<gecko> Nä nu bär det iväg. Adjö för nu
<coffe> Barre,  ping
<Haffe> Pong ping.
<kodein> eeki eeki eeki ftang
<Haffe> Chtullu r'lyeh fturgh.
<Barre> coffe: pong
<Barre> now... go out an cut down a shrubbery with a herring
<coffe> Barre,  fortfarande på semester ?
<Barre> jupps..
<coffe> vad ska du göra med en harr sa du ?
<Barre> jag fortsatte bara Haffe och kodeins citat orgie
<coffe> Barre,  jag har fastnat då de gäller dnssec
<coffe> dock glädjs jag fortfarande åt jag har dhcp ipv6 med namn
<Barre> coffe: jag kan nog inte hjälpa dig med dnssec =)
<coffe> Barre,  jag antar det.. men jag småpratar lite tills barnen vaknar
<Barre> min mail är ialla fall färdiguppsatt (hoppas jag)
<coffe> de låter ju bra ,  du la ner mycket jobb på den
<coffem> Testar om mobilen väljer Ipv6 eller 4
<coffem> Barre, antar det kommer något om det på din blogg sen ?
<coffem> Skrattade så jag höll på dö åt den dumma fan som gnäller på mail programmet i Ubuntu
<coffe> Barre,  senate uppdateringen är bara på 8mb
<Barre> coffe: ja, jag tänkte skriva en guide om vad/hur jag gjort
<dodel> hejsan.Vad är det för skillnad om man installerar skype.deb eller skype.tar.gz ? Vi säger att man komplimerar från källkod. Är exakt alla filer då i källkoden för att installera eller behöver man kanske några extra drivrutiner för att få det fungera? Jag märker att när man installerar t.ex en .deb fil så är det mer än bara programmet. Är det det som är tanken med paket, att allt i ett?
<rogst> dodel: paketen innehåller programmet förkompilerat med diverse standardinställningar, paketet behöver alltså inte kompileras
<Screedo> god eftermiddag
<dodel> rogst: Men vi säger att jag väljer att komplimera t.ex wine.tar.gz2. Det är inte så att jag behöver andra paket för att få det fungera? Allt finns lika mycket i wine.tar.gz2 som i wine.deb?
<rogst> dodel: det beror på, ibland krävs det att man förinstallerat diverse libs (programbibliotek) står oftast i nån README eller INSTALL fil om vilka andra grejer som behövs för att kunna kompilera
<sakjur> dodel: En .tar.gz/.zip/whatever innehåller antingen source lr binärer
<sakjur> oavsett vilket så är en tgz/zip mer som en artikel i en NE-bokupplaga, en ögonblicksbild med hur programmet såg ut precis då
<sakjur> du behöver dessutom installera alla "dependencies" (alltså, omkringliggande behov) själv
<sakjur> medans en .deb är mer som en wikipedia-artikel som länkar till sina dependencies och uppdateras allteftersom (inte riktigt sant, men om du använder .deb+repo så blir det så, utan ett repo så är det fortfarande länkning till "vilka andra paket behöver jag och vart ska jag installeras" men det uppdateras inte, och om du saknar repon så kan den inte hitta dependencies själv.. typ)
<sakjur> Fördelen med tgz/zip är att du får mer kontroll över saker och sådan, om du bedömer att du är duktig nog och har tiden att överväga beslut, hålla koll på uppdateringar osv.
<sakjur> använd debs/repon om du känner att andra människor tar beslut och val som passar dig
<sakjur> du kanske inte upplever att uppdateringar kommer lika fort, men du lär inte missa dem och de brukar vara relativt stabila
<dodel> Tänkte installera lite nvidia drivrutiner men tyvärr så har jag inte internet på datorn ännu som jag installerar ubuntu på. Har haft problem med flash och unity då jag använde MSI K7D MASTER VER1 moderkort. Rekommenderas INTE till linux
<sakjur> dodel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_36yNWw_07g
<dodel> ID software och Vavle Software ska porta alla sina spel till linux nu. ID software har redan gjort det, men Vavle software ska porta Steam-spelen till Linux, vilket inkluderar många stora spel. Vi säger att EA games portar sina spel till linux. Skulle Windows då tappa kunder? Jag tror att om EA games portar sina spel till linux så kommer resten av speltillverkare göra det
<sakjur> Id _har_ gjort det, men tror det har gett upp på Linux, tyvärr
<sakjur> var nåt om det för ett tag sen
<dodel> sakjur: Ofta? Är nvidia dåligt?
<sakjur> dodel: Linus Torvalds tycker det
<dodel> sakjur: Jag hände inte med riktigt videon. Är det så att Nvidia smusslar med något?
<sakjur> dodel: Nvidia gör det krångligt att utveckla bra fria drivrutiner och vägrar utveckla bra propertiära, typ.
<sakjur> ^ enl. torvalds
<sakjur> Om du har 45 minuter över så rekommenderar jag att du kollar på http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sh-cnaJoGCw
<sakjur> det är en ganska bra analys från tidigare i år om Linux på skrivbordet
<dodel> Jaha. Nu förstår jag. Nvidia supportar inte linux lika bra som på Windows
<dodel> Ja, det är notcool!
<sakjur> Well, mindre marknad. Jag tycker det är mest synd att de hämmar även för utvecklare som gör drivrutiner till Nvidia-kort
<sakjur> det är inte så att någon har _råd_ att tillverka egna grafikkort ;)
<rogst> får sluta spela krävande spel då så man inte behöver nått fett nvidiakort eller klarar sig med intel grafikkortet
<sakjur> appropå om Steam for Linux kommer innebära något: Absolut. 2013 är det nya "Year for Linux on the desktop" - precis som n+1 där n är det nuvarande året alltid har varit ;)
<sakjur> skämtåsido - jag tror inte det kommer att göra jättemkt, men kanske att en del dual-bootare går över till Linux
<sakjur> rogst: lr köp en begagnad laptop för Linux och kör Windows på den datorn du spelar på? Funkar för mig.. (Tyvärr verkar ju inte BF3 portas till Linux inom en snar framtid)
<rogst> sakjur: nja jag köpte en laptop med Intels Ivy bridge, klarar mig fint med den grafikprestandan för de spel jag lirar
<Philip5> fast frågan är väl inte så mycket om steam kommer stödja linux och vad som då händer utan hur många spelutvecklare som kommer börja porta till linux. det är nog vad som kan påverka
<rogst> jag har inget behov av att spela med inställningarna på max
<dodel> Varför portar inte spelföretagen till alla platformar? Dom tjänar ju på det
<rogst> dodel: för att det kostar mycket
<Philip5> kostar rätt mycket att porta till en plattform
<Haffe> Har man skrivit dålig kod så kostar det väldigt mycket att porta.
<Philip5> är det en liten marknad så tycker de inte det är värt det och fokuserar på stor marknad
<Haffe> Då är det nog prioriterat att lägga pengarna på att få det att fungera bra på den stora plattformen.
<dodel> rogst: Jasså?
<rogst> dodel: plus att många spelföretagen använder direct X vilket är för windows.
<rogst> dodel: ska de då porta måste de utbilda sina programmerare på en annan plattform alternativt hitta nya utvecklare som redan kan den andra plattformen etc
<dodel> rogst: Men nu är ju direktX 11 för linux också :)
<dodel> Alltså jag hittar inte drivrutiner för Geforce FX 5200  till linux här http://www.geforce.co.uk/drivers Någon som har en aning vad man ska välja? :)
<dodel> eller jag hittade det.
<Haffe> legacy-drivers.
<dodel> va?
<kodein> "geforce 5 fx series" + "linux ##bits"
<kodein> http://www.geforce.co.uk/drivers/results/46228 t.ex.
<Haffe> "geforce 5 fx series" + "linux ##bits"
<dodel> Jag har märk att när jag bytte mitt moderkort så har unity blivit snabbare
<dodel> Bytte från Server MSI till desktop MSI
<rogst> dodel: DirectX 11 för linux använder väl fortfarande Wine
<rogst> bara att det fått bättre stöd för directx11
<dodel> rogst: Jaha. Trodde det var totalt portat till linux.
<Haffe> kodein: JAg får inte alls de träffarna.
<kodein> usch då
<dodel> Jag ska installera nvidia drivrutiner för mitt grafikkort. Men då undrar jag hur man stänger unity så jag går till cmd line. ubuntu har ju inte Xorg något mera
<sakjur> dodel: Logga ut och logga in igen för att starta om GUIt
<dodel> sakjur: Men jag vill "stänga x" så det blir bara en svart ruta med text.
<sakjur> sudo stopx ?
<dodel> sakjur:  Nej, fungerar inte
<dodel> Commandot finns inte
<Dynamit> Någon här som mixtrar med Proftpd+Mysql+chmod här inne?
<Dynamit> Vill få proftpd att utgå chmod rättigheterna ifrån vilken grupp i mysql basen de tillhör så säg att någon tillhör grupp gäst så får det bara komma åt, ladda ner ifrån mapp test, medans om de tillhör grupp uppladdare i MYSQL basen så ska de även få ladda upp till ftp servern
<sakjur> Dynamit: Kollat på LDAP?
<sakjur> nevermind.
<sakjur> Det borde inte vara så krångligt att göra i Python
<Dynamit> Du jag har mysql inloggningen funkade's så det är bara chmod kvar
<sakjur> det borde väl bli 775?
<Dynamit> Jag försöker som sagt få proftpd att läsa in vilken grupp användaren tillhör i Mysql basen, för att sedan ge olika chmod rättigheter beroende på vilken grupp de tillhör
<sakjur> har aldrig använt proftpd (SSH ftw), men lycka till ^_^
<Dynamit> själva Mysql auktorisering fungerar som den ska bara chmod kvar som jag vill att den ska kontrollera vilken grupp i mysql basen för olika chmod rättigheter
<Dynamit> SSH fungerar absolut inte på samma sätt som proftpd
<realubot> God morgon tjejer.
<swecarp> godmorgon gubbe
<Philip5> swecarp: vi kan kalla realubot för gubbkärring så är vi lite mer könsneutrala och PK ;)
<swecarp> Philip5:  kanske realubot  är en henom
<Philip5> kanske
<swecarp> ok nu är maten klar
<gecko> Prisa Gud. Vi är äntligen hemma igen efter dagens äventyr. Jag blir helt slut av detta farande och flängande.
<Haffe> Jag är hungrig.
<realubot> En olympisk guldmedalj till den person som förfinar Alt+Tab-funktionen i Ubuntu.
<Philip5> jag är sugen på pizza
<gecko> Jag är sugen på sängen
<swecarp> jag är sugen på semester
<Philip5> swecarp: du skulle ju ge din semester till mig ju
<swecarp> nänä du skulle köpa den Philip5
<Philip5> nu du skulle ge mig din för att du tycker jag är så snäll
<swecarp> Philip5:  du snäll det vet jag inte hehe
<Philip5> :P
<gecko> Är det inte så att semester måste man jobba ihop genom arbete?
<Haffe> Du har rätt till 21 dagars semester.
<Haffe> Däremot så måste du jobba ihop till lönen under de dagarna.
<Haffe> 21 dagars ledighet.
<swecarp> gecko:  jag har jobbat
<gecko> swecarp< Nja, Undrar det jag :)
<gecko> Varit på jobbet kanske
<swecarp> gecko:  kanske behöver semester kolla med försäkringskassan du har väl varit anställd där ett tag
<dodel> Hur stänger man xserver i ubuntu 12.04? Ska installera nvidia drivrutiner som jag har laddat ner. Men nvidia-pkg1.run säger att jag måste stänga x server.
<gusnan> dodel, http://www.ehow.com/how_8788670_close-linux.html
<gusnan> dodel, sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop borde funka.
<dodel> jaha. Det är lightdm nu
<dodel> Jag höll på med sudo stopx eller /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<spacebug-> Philip5: vad kör du för KDE-version och vad har du för grafikkort?
<dodel> Hur avinstallerar man nuvarande drivrutiner för mitt grafikkort? Ska köra en update för nyaste drivrutinerna kom för två dagar sedan
<Haffe> Varför använder du inte bara jockey ?
<dodel> Haffe: Jag har ingen internet anslutning på just den datorn :)
<dodel> Dock har jag mobilt bredband och det fungerar inte på ubuntu
<Screedo> klart mobilt bredband fungerar i ubuntu
<dodel> Jasså? Jag tryckte in min och det hände inget
<Screedo> var ett tag sedan jag provade det, men har för mig att det bara var att stoppa in usb modemet och aktivera.
<Screedo> har provat med telia och telenor
<Screedo> nu är det tid för tv, hörts imorgon, ha det.
<Philip5> spacebug-: kde 4.8.4 och har ett nvidia gt250
<spacebug-> hum ok. Vilka drivrutiner kör du med? Jag har samma KDE-version men ett "9500 GT". Får ju lagg/tearing. Provat alla drivrutiner men så upptcäkte jag den här grejen. https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=293274
<ubot2> KDE bug 293274 in general "V-Sync doesn't work unless 'show FPS' effect is enabled" [Normal,Unconfirmed: ]
<spacebug-> Jag har iofs ett nytt nvidiakort på gång ändå men då allt fungerar i gnome/unity så funderar jag på om det kan va en bug ändå. Men i så fall kanske bara den märks av om man har lite sämre kort?
<dodel> Det fungerar inte.
<dodel> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=113&t=53984 Läste denna tråd och gick till denna manual http://ubuntutips.se/trouble/821-huawei-e367-mobilt-bredband.html
<dodel> Det är exakt samma mobila bredband som är i tråden och i manualen.
<kodein> det är nåt trasigt i felet.
<dodel> Jag får inget error meddelande eller liknande. Ingen ruta kommer upp
<gecko> swecarp< Nä jag har aldrig varit anställd av FK. Vart har du fått det ifrån?
<swecarp> gecko:  får inte du din lön idag från dom :))
<dodel> Det handlar om att mobila bredbandet som jag har, fungerar inte på Linux. Det är telia
<gecko> swecarp< Det är ingen lön. det är ett bidrag. Lön får man vid en anställning.
<kodein> ok.
<swecarp> ok
<gecko> :)
<swecarp> nä nu ska hundarna ut sedan kallar sängen
<gecko> Lycka till
<dodel> En nyfiken fråga bra! Om ni fick bestämma lite igenom ett knapptryck. Hur skulle ni forma linux då? Skulle ni göra så den blir mer lik Unix eller mer lik Windows i användarvänlighet eller är det bra som det är?
<Philip5> spacebug-: nvidia 295.49
<kodein> mer likt beos
<dodel> kodein: vad är det som är speciellt med beos?
<spacebug-> Philip5: okey. Jaja, ska bli kul i morgon och se om det är nån föränring vid byte till bättre grafikkort.
<kodein> dodel: det var före sin tid
<dodel> kodein: Ja, den var, ja
<kodein> och då vill jag att lolnix ska bli mer före sin tid också
<Haffe> bfs.
<Haffe> pulse
<dodel> Om jag fick ändra en sak i linux så skulle jag göra så den blev mer buggfri när det gäller mjukvara. :) Linux bör vara mer konservativ
<kodein> det är ju nåt som _går_ att fixa. patches welcome
<dodel> NU fungerar det pojkar! :)
<dodel> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onyTD2X57GI
<einand> jag skulle nog vilja att linux var mindre konservativt
<dodel> einand: Det är ju alltid bra att dom förnyar sig, men det ska ju fungera felfritt. Ubuntu 12.04 har ju rätt mycket problem med flash.
<amelia> alla har rätt mycket problem med flash. det beror mest på adobe..
<einand> dodel: fast det är flash fel, inte ubuntus
<einand> menar adobes
<einand> borde fungera nu dock http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.455980/adobe-fixar-kraschande-flash
<einand> fel länk
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.434125/adobes-linuxdrag-slar-hardast-mot-firefox
<kodein> ju fortigare vi kan gå över till nånting med öppen och patentobehindrad standard, desto bättre
<einand> förutom att flash krymper batteritiden med typ 30% så skiter jag i vilket
<David-A> nyss i Kunskapskanalen "Poster girl" 22:00-22:40 (ingen repris angiven) dok. om krigsveteran
<einand> Ännu en anledning till varför vissa patent är dåliga (gammal artikel men innehållet är relevant idag) http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/sr-far-ensamratt-pa-ordet-sommar/
<kodein> okej. bra. nästa gång det kommer nåt som skulle kunna upplevas som intressant på tv:n är det okej att varna i förväg.
<David-A> kodein: går inte, vet inte om det var bra förens efteråt, så blir det alltid
<kodein> lösning: du får flytta till finland, så att du är en timme före oss andra
<einand> kodein: http://www.svtplay.se/video/64282/poster-girl
<David-A> räcker det med en chatserver i finland?
<kodein> vi kan prova det till att börja med
<einand> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5405236/prv/svt-sommar.pdf
<einand> En kompis skrev "SMHI: Ensamrätten på sommar förklrar avsaknaden av sol i år... vi har ingen rätt till sommar."
<dodel> Jag förstår inte det här riktigt. Jag har bytt CPU, Moderkort, Hårdisk, Ramminne och ominstallerat Ubuntu. Men ändå fungerar inte flash..........
<dodel> Kan det vara att jag har helt enkelt en förgammal dator för ubuntu? Denna dator är från 2003
<David-A> dodel: "ominstallerat Ubuntu", installerade du NÅNTING ANNAT än ubuntu-restricted-extras efter det?
<dodel> David-A: Jag har chrome
<realubot> dodel: Hur har du bytt CPU och moderkort på datorn? Det låter omständigt.
<dodel> realubot: Ja, jag har bytt allt
<dodel> Jag har även låtit en annan installera åt mig
<dodel> Kanske har en förbannelse över mig. Windowsförbannelsen ;)
<einand> realubot:
<einand> http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/sr-far-ensamratt-pa-ordet-sommar/ http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5405236/prv/svt-sommar.pdf
<einand> En kompis skrev "SMHI: Ensamrätten på sommar förklrar avsaknaden av sol i år... vi har ingen rätt till sommar."
<realubot> einand: Jag såg länken i loggen men har inte haft tid att läsa ännu.
<David-A> dodel: hur snabbt internet har du?
<realubot> dodel: Vad har du för bredbandsleverantör? Router? Felet kanske ligger på den nivån?
<realubot> dodel: Om du nu har bytt all hårdvara och ominstallera Ubuntu e.t.c. Fungerar Flash i Windows? svtplay.se?
<gecko> Trött så jag håller på att tuppa av och borde lägga mig. Men det har jag inte vett till. måste vänta ett tag så värken i benen släpper lite
<dodel> David-A: realubot Google chrome installerar inte ens flash åt mig
 * gecko tröstäter köttbullar
<dodel> realubot: Nej, Svtplay säger att jag måste ha flash
<gecko> Och jag värmde dom själv faktiskt
<gecko> SVT Play funkar då utan problem för mig i både 12.04 och 12.10 64 bitars
<David-A> dodel: gammal dator med nvidia fx 5200, cpu PIII 933 MHz, internet 2 Mbit/s ska klara flash, men svtplay ryckigt i fullskärm. om jag fattat rätt har du inte sämre än så.
<dodel> David-A: Jag har 2.2Ghz dubbel CPU. 4 gb ram 400 mhz, 0.5terrabyte hårddisk, 128 mb grafikkort. 5 närverskort osv. Men liks förbannat blir det inte bättre :(
<David-A> dodel: antar att du har installerat ubuntu 12.04, har du tid att prova ubuntu 10.04 ?
<dodel> Vad är det för skillnad mellan 12.04 och 10.04?
<David-A> två år äldre, kanske att de övergett drivrutiner för riktigt gammal hårdvara
<dodel> unity?
<David-A> 10.04 är LTS och supportas fortfarande, har inte unity utan gnome
<realubot> dodel: Flash ingår i Chrome. Du ska inte behöva installera Flash i Chrome.
<realubot> dodel: Fungerar inte Flash i svtplay.se på Windows heller?
<realubot> dodel: Om du testar i Chrome?
<dodel> realubot: Ja flash fungerar i windows.
<realubot> gecko: Det är dodel system/dator som är fucked up. Det är inget problem med Flash i Chrome/Chromium/Firefox på 64-bitars Ubuntu hos mig heller.
<gecko> Svär inte i Guds hus pojkspolingar :(
<dodel> Jag kan ju byta hårddisk en snabbis (windows xp). Sen kan jag ju se på svt
<realubot> Svär?
<gecko> Win
<realubot> Jaha, trodde du menade fucked up.
<realubot> :)
<dodel> gecko:  Hahaha, den var bra :)
<gecko> Nädå
<realubot> dodel: Gör ett försök med 10.04. Jag tror det har support till 2013 eller något.
<dodel> Har även testat fedora och det var exakt samma sak
<realubot> Mitten av 2013.
<gecko> 10.04. Ni måste skämta
<realubot> dodel: David-A förklarade varför du skulle testa med 10.04.
<dodel> realubot: Men varför just 10.04? Vad har du för garanti på att den har bättre hårdvarustöd?
<realubot> dodel: Garanti?
<dodel> realubot: Ja, två år äldra
<dodel> e*
<gecko> Det är ju som att backa tillbaka till Hedenhös
<realubot> dodel: Du har inga garantier. Du får chansa och testa helt enkelt. Det är ju en 2 år gammal LTS-dist. Den är inte lika modern som 12.04 och kanske fungerar bättre på din hårdvara. Det är ett höftskott.
<dodel> Kanske kan testa någon debian 4?
<David-A> dodel/realubot: 10.04: chansning/desperation/varför inte (test med gammal nvidia var på 10.04 eller äldre)
<realubot> gecko: Hur ska han lösa problemet med att ingenting hjälper för att få Flash att fungera på hans dator/operativsystem?
<realubot> gecko: Om inte satsa på en gammal dist som en sista desperat åtgärd.
<gecko> realubot< Kasta ut datorn och skaffa en ny
<realubot> David-A: Jag instämmer. Det är värt ett försök. Om tid och ord finns.
<realubot> *ork
<realubot> gecko: Det är faktiskt ett bra förslag.
<David-A> gecko: hålla liv i gammalt och motverka slitosläng är ädla motiv, uppmuntra det
<realubot> dodel: Gör som gecko tipsar om.
<gecko> Datorer som klarar 12.04 dräller det av på återvinningscentraler
<dodel> Men 10.04 känns så lodis och efterblivet ;)
<gecko> Amen
<realubot> David-A: Varför är det ädelt att hålla liv i gammal hårdvara?
<David-A> dodel: säg inte så, jag kör xubuntu 10.04 nu och känner ingen iver att uppgradera
<realubot> dodel: Din dator verkar vara en lodis-dator. Så 10.04 kanske passar utmärkt på burken. ;)
<gecko> :D
<dodel> David-A: Okej, 10.04 har iallafall stöd så den lär inte vara helt fel
<realubot> Du får adda massa PPA om du ska köra 10.04 så du får nya versioner av vissa program, Firefox t.ex.
<dodel> realubot: Lodisdator? Min dator från 2002 bryter ner allt!
<gecko> Jisses. Snacka om att backa klockan :)
<dodel> realubot: Min dator från 2002 > Chuck Norris
<David-A> :)
<dodel> Aja! jag fixar 10.04 och se hur det går
<einand> realubot: pdf filen är uppdaterad
<gecko> Nä nu är det nog med detta era bakåtsträvare :). Jag ska lägga mig.
<realubot> dodel: Jag ger mig. Om datorn slår Chuck Norris så är det definitivt inte en lodis-dator.
<David-A> gecko: och du din din din.. framåtsträvare!
<gecko> :) Kallas att ligga i framkant med tekniska landvinningar
<gecko> Vi ses
<dodel> 10.04 har väll unity?
<David-A> nope
<David-A> kanske i ppa
<einand> realubot: Jag har uppdaterat pdf filen, så den är lite längre nu, har även epostat prv för att stöd med offentlighets principen får ut alla korspondans, diarieuppgifter och ansökningar.
<realubot> http://www.nochucknorris.com/
<dodel> VAAA? Har den inte unity?
<realubot> Sök på Google: google chuck norris
<realubot> Och tryck på "Jag har tur"-knappen när ni söker.
<realubot> dodel: Ubuntu 10.04 använder Gnome 2. Unity använder Gnome 3.
<dodel> realubot: Men det går väll installera?
<realubot> dodel: Gnome 3 på 10.04. Jag vet inte ...
<realubot> Det känns lite vågat.
<dodel> realubot: Det kan inte gå mer än åt helvete :)
<einand> realubot: varför är du inte i ullivi?
<einand> http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.1017086-i-vantan-pa-undergangen
<einand> scandinavium menar jag
<dodel> 8.04 LTS
<dodel> ??
<dodel> Den har serverstöd till 2003
<dodel> 2013
<David-A> dodel: du vill väl ha skrivbord och webbläsare och allt? 8.04 stöds inte längre, så du kan troligen inte uppdatera/installera prog efter installationen.
<dodel> David-A: Jo, med serverversionen stöds den
<dodel> David-A: Men jag gör ett försök på 10.04. Den har ju kernel 2.6.xx
<dodel> David-A: 12.04 har kernel 3.2.xx
<realubot> dodel: Jag får inte ihop det. Du säger att du ska byta dist för att Flash inte fungerar och så föreslår du Ubuntu Server 8.04 utan grafiskt gränssnitt?
<realubot> dodel: Hur tänkder du då om man får fråga?
<x_link> David-A: Jag fick det ordnat förra veckan så att flash fungerar med 8.04.
<dodel> realubot: Ja, men den har ju stöd :)
<realubot> dodel: Ja, men varför inte använda Ubuntu Server 12.04 då?
<realubot> dodel: Det fungerar säkert också på din dator om du inte ska använda GUI.
<x_link> Får ladda ner det från deras hemsida, välja tar.gz och packa upp. Sen byta libflash-filen.
<x_link> *poff*
<realubot> GUI == Graphical User Interface
<realubot> x_link: Använder du 8.04?
<dodel> Det svider i hjärtat att man börjar inse att min dator börjar bli gammal och pensionär, något som man har förträngt mycket länge :(
<realubot> x_link: Varför då?
<dodel> Hoppas man inte får lika mycket skituppdateringar som i 12.04
<x_link> realubot: Ja, för jag inte gillade KDE4.
<realubot> dodel: Just det.
<x_link> Dags att sova, god natt.
<realubot> dodel: Du skrev något om att du inte är en person som vill ha uppdateringar. Det innebär en stor säkerhetsrisk att inte installera säkerhesuppdateringarna. Om du vill slippa få en fråga om att installera säkerhetsuppdateringar så ställ då in systemet på att ladda ner och installera dessa automatiskt istället för att stänga av uppdateringsfunktionen!
<realubot> x_link: Ja, just det. SÃ¥ var det ja. KDE4.
<realubot> Now I remember.
<dodel> realubot: Har gjort det :) Men jag hoppas 10.04 är lika "klick" användarvänlig som 12.04
<realubot> einand: Dom drar fulla hus i Skandinavium.
<realubot> dodel: Gnome 2 påminner om LXDE som är skrivbordsmiljön i Lubuntu. Så gillar du Lubuntu så kommer du nog gilla 10.04 och Gnome 2.
<realubot> dodel: Xubuntu är också värt ett försök då disten är tänkt för äldre datorer och kanske har bättre stöd för din dator därför. Hur mycket bättre Xubuntu 12.04 är än Ubuntu 12.04 på äldre datorer vet jag inte ...
<dodel> Hur viktiga är dom där uppdateringarna då?
<realubot> dodel: Det beror på hur viktigt du tycker det är att ingen gör intrång i ditt system.
<dodel> Jag bryr mig inte om mitt system :) När jag hade windows så försökte jag alltid krasha uppdateringsprogrammet
<realubot> dodel: Om du inte installerar säkerhetsuppdateringar i 10.04 så innebär det: https://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.415487/ubuntu-1004-pepprad-med-sakerhetshal
<realubot> Nu är nog säkerhetsuppdateringarna med i Ubuntu 10.04.* men, men ...
<dodel> Oj då! Kanske man får äta upp det där
<dodel> Så länge det går att installera unity d.v.s ubuntu-desktop i 10.04 så blir jag glad
<dodel> Men jag hade inte ens virusskydd när jag körde WIndows
<dodel> Jag visste ändå vad jag gjorde
<realubot> Installerar du ubuntu-desktop i 10.04 så kommer du inte att få Unity eftersom ubuntu-desktop i 10.04 innebär Gnome 2.
<dodel> fuuuu :(
<realubot> dodel: Visste vad du gjorde? Hur då, menar du?
<David-A> dodel: ubuntu-desktop är installerad by default i ubuntu 10.04 men den är inte unity utan gnome(2), jag tror du kommer att gilla gnome (eller har du blivit upp över örona i unity)
<dodel> realubot: Jag klickade inte på skumma länkar jag jag satt mest bara och läste böcker i pdf format.
<dodel> David-A: Jag har kört gnome 2 och det är rent och enkelt. Men jag föredrar hellre Windows 95 grafiksnitt t.ex QVWM
<realubot> dodel: Ok. Jag hoppas att pdf-filerna kom från pålitliga källor då för skadlig kod som exekveras genom webbläsaren har man ju hört talas om.
<dodel> David-A: Kolla vad vacker! :) http://www.tuxradar.com/files/LXF2.roundup.qvwm.jpg
<dodel> realubot: Ja självklart. Laddade ner dom från tpb
<realubot> dodel: Driver du med mig?
<dodel> realubot: Nope
<dodel> realubot:  Du kan få en om du vill :)
<realubot> dodel: Kallar du TPB en säker källa? Eller menar du Talboks- och punktskriftsbilbioteket?
<David-A> dodel: udda smak, du kanske skulle prova xubuntu?
<dodel> David-A: Jag gillar det som är gammalt och nostalgi
<dodel> David-A: Nee, unity ubuntu är snyggare. Men jag tror att om 10.04 fungerar bra så tror jag ska försöka med 11.04 då den har samma 2.6.xx kernel
<David-A> dodel: smart
<realubot> dodel: Jag trodde ett tag att du menade The Pirate Bay.
<dodel> realubot: Ja?
<realubot> dodel: Menar du The Pirate Bay?
<realubot> dodel: Att pdf-filerna kommer från The Pirate Bay?
<dodel> realubot: Ja? Vad är det med det? Dom inte patent/upphovs skyddadee
<realubot> dodel: Jag litar bara inte på att filerna på The Pirate Bay inte innhåller skadlig kod.
<dodel> David-A: Klart jag är smart :)
<dodel> realubot: Var inte en foliehatt. :) Det finns inget farlig där
<dodel> Så om 12.04 får uppdateringar och 11.04 får uppdateringar. Borde det inte vara EXAKT samma mjukvara som snurrar på hårdisken då?
<dodel> Om man bortser från linuxkärnan
<dodel> https://www.inregodirekt.se/begagnade_produkter/stationart/tillverkare/alla/ vad tror ni? 900 kr
<realubot> dodel: Nej.
<realubot> dodel: Därför att 11.04 och 12.04 hämtar program och uppdateringar ur olika förråd.
<realubot> dodel: Det är inte alls säkert att hela programmet uppdateras till en nyare version utan programmet kanske enbart uppdateras med säkerhetsuppdateringar m.m. Då har du kvar samma gamla version i 11.04 trots att den versionen är "uppdaterad".
<dodel> Jaha, okej. DÃ¥ vet jag.
<realubot> I 12.04 har du istället en nyare version av programmet från första början men som inte måste vara den senaste versionen av programmet för det. Det kan hända att det har släppts en ny version av programmet sedan Ubuntu 12.04 kom ut.
<realubot> Man kan lite förenklat säga att Ubuntu innehåller den senaste versionen som fanns av programmet när Ubuntu-versionen kom ut, typ.
<dodel> Så när supporten släpps för 11.04 så kommer 11.04 vara..buggfritt?
<realubot> Sedan uppdateras ju vissa program till nya versioner t.ex. Firefox uppdateras ju numera till nya versioner, samma sak med t.ex. nvidia-updates-drivrutinen ...
<realubot> dodel: När supporten för 11.04 upphör så slutar man skicka ut uppdateringar för att fixa buggar. Dom buggar och säkerhetshål som finns i 11.04 när supporten går ut får man leva med om man fortsätter använda systemet efter att supporten har gått ut.
<realubot> dodel: Kort och gott. Använd inte en Ubuntu-version efter det att supporten har löpt ut. Använd en Ubuntu-version som det fortfarande skickas ut uppdateringar till, d.v.s. där supporttiden INTE har gått ut.
<realubot> dodel: 10.04 och 12.04 är bra eftersom dessa är s.k. LTS-versioner med lång supporttid. 12.04 har hela 5 års supporttid.
<realubot> Så systemet kommer att underhållas med säkerhetsuppdateringar i 5 år f.o.m. april 2012.
<dodel> tänk att windows xp uppdateras ända till 2015 :)
<realubot> Ja.
<dodel> det är riktigt häftigt
<dodel> Men nu ska jag snurra tillbaka klockan lite. To the 10.04...and beyon!!!
<realubot> Det är ju dubbelt. Antingen så är XP så bra att det håller 15 år eller så är Microsoft så dåliga på att utveckla bya versioner att folk får leva med ett 10-15 år gammalt operativsystem.
<realubot> *nya
<dodel> Windows 3.x stödes ända till 2008 i hårdvara
<dodel> aja, bye!
<realubot> Jag tror att Microsoft helt enkelt tjänar mer på att fortsätta att dra in licenspengar på XP än på att utveckla ett nytt system så därför försöker Microsoft hålla ett system vid liv så lång tid som möjligt.
<realubot> Dock kanske konkurrensen från OSX tvingade Microsoft att spotta ur sig Vista.
<realubot> Är ICAs app till iFån eller Andråjd något ha?
#ubuntu-se 2012-07-31
<dodel> Hejsan. Jag märkte att hårdvaran kunde jobba lättare tillsammans med mjukvaran på 2.6.xx kernel
<dodel> Dock så måste jag ha 11.04 för det är den enda som har kernel 2.6.xx och stöd för Huwaei E367
<realubot> Du kan uppgradera kärnan på 10.04 till samma kärna som i 11.04.
<realubot> Jag vet inte vilka versioner som är standard i olika Ubuntu-versioner.
<realubot> "11.04 has a kernel based on mainline branch stable kernel 2.6.38.2."
<dodel> realubot: men 11.04 har unity :)
<realubot> dodel: Och 10.04 har kernel 2.6.32.
<realubot> dodel: Ja, men inte senaste versionen av Unity som i 12.04.
<dodel> Ja, det är säkert en stor skillnad :)
<dodel> är det inte? :O
<realubot> Nja, en viss skillnad är det.
<realubot> Jag har inte koll på detaljerna då jag inte använder Unity.
<dodel> På villket sätt?
<dodel> du använder?
<dodel> SÃ¥ du har inte koll, men du bara vet det?
<realubot> dodel: Här ser du hur som helst hur du installerar 2.6.38 i Ubuntu 10.04: http://www.webcoz.com/how-to-install-latest-kernel-2-6-37-and-2-6-38-in-ubuntu-10-04-from-ppa/
<realubot> dodel: Hur fungerade Flash i Firefox i Ubuntu 10.04 då?
<dodel> Kunde inte ha mitt mobila bredband där för den stödes inte :)
<realubot> dodel: Du skrev ju precis att du behövde kärnan i 11.04 för ditt mobila bredband?
<realubot> dodel: Det är ju därför jag tipsar om hur du installerar kärnan som är standard i 11.04 i Ubuntu 10.04.
<dodel> Ja. Men jag är ändå snart klar med installationen på 11.04 :)
<realubot> dodel: Så att du använder Ubuntu 10.04 med kärnan från Ubuntu 11.04.
<realubot> dodel: Problemet är att 11.04 har inte support så länge till ...
<realubot> dodel: Supporten på 11.04 går ut 2012-10 och på 10.04 2013-04.
<dodel> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU http://cdn.publishdev.se/cdn/4/1747759/images/2010/fuuu_79933019.png
<dodel> Men det gör nog inget :) Jag får väll acceptera att jag får uppdatera manuellt
<dodel> Snacka om optimist jag är
<realubot> Det är därför jag rekommenderar att du använder kärnan från 11.04 i Ubuntu 10.04 om du nu måste ha kärnan 2.6.38 för att ditt mobila bredband ska fungera.
<realubot> dodel: Uppdatera manuellt?
<dodel> Ladda ner filerna och installera själv då.
<dodel> Vi säger att Chrome släpper ny version. Då får jag väll ladda ned den själv :)
<realubot> dodel: Jag tror inte du anar hur mycket du måste uppdatera manuellt då. Ta en titt på uppdateringshistoriken i ditt system så ser du vilket jobb du kommer att få att uppdatera allting.
<realubot> dodel: Chrome ja. Men det är ETT program. Alla andra 1000 då?
<dodel> Jo, men jag vill inte ha allt heller. Oftast är det mycket uppdatering till programmen
<realubot> dodel: Vi snackar ju säkerhetsuppdateringar här.
<realubot> dodel: Det är en hel del bara det ...
<dodel> Men man kan inte installera unity på 10.04
<realubot> Det tror jag inte ...
<realubot> 10.04 använder Gnome 2.
<realubot> Unity kräver Gnome 3.
<dodel> Gnome 2 är fult. Windows 95 är snyggare
<realubot> Det är två helt olika versioner av skrivbordsmiljön Gnome.
<dodel> Men vi får se när jag installerar klar 11.04. Om jag måste gå tillbaka eller om jag kan stanna kvar
<realubot> Jo.
<dodel> Men hur som helst. Vad är det för typ av säkerhetsuppdateringar?
<realubot> dodel: Det skickas ut säkerhetsuppdateringar lite då och då. Det är ju alla möjliga säkerhetsuppdateringar. Allt från struntsaker till riktigt allvarliga säkerhetshål.
<dodel> Som jag har märkt så är det inte bara säkerhetsuppdateringar. Det är även uppdateringar för programm och verktyg
<realubot> dodel: Jag rekommenderar starkt att du använder en Ubuntu-version med support och att du installerar säkerhetsuppdateringar.
<realubot> dodel: Det går att ställa in så att enbart säkerhetsuppdateringar laddas ner o.s.v.
<dodel> Men det går väll hålla koll på vilka uppdateringar som är viktiga?
<realubot> Jag vet inte. Ubuntu-folket struntar ju i 11.04 när supporttiden gått ut.
<dodel> Jo det vet jag. Men det är inte så att man kan hitta en log där det står vilka uppdateringar som är aktiva?
<dodel> Liksom uppdateringar som är absolut nödvändiga
<dodel> Sista jag uppdaterade datorn min var för ett år sedan på Winxp
<realubot> dodel: Det finns det säkert men den loggen uppdateras ju bara så länge disten har support.
<realubot> Det är ju inte säkert att en bugg i 12.04 berör dig om du använder 11.04.
<realubot> Det är ju olika versioner av program, kernel m.m.
<realubot> Tro mig, du gör helt klart bäst i att använda en dist som har support.
<realubot> T.ex. 11.04 (2013-04) eller 12.04 som har support i 5 år.
<realubot> dodel: Du har nog två val: 1. Använd LXDE eller Xfce som skrivbordsmiljö istället för Gnome. 2. Köpett nytt grafikkort som Ubuntu har bra stöd för så du får Unity/Gnome 3 att fungera i Ubuntu.
<dodel> Tror inte det är bara grafikkortet. Mina server moderkort och övrig hårdvara är från 2002/2003
<realubot> Dock verkar det som om mer än ditt graffekort strular eftersom du inte får Flash att fungera när du byter grafikkort, testar olika webbläsare och omisntallerar systemet o.s.v.
<dodel> Det var liksom "The best" på den tiden. Idag är det snarare en standard dator
<dodel> Jag kan ju annars köra Gnome 3 med 10.04
<realubot> dodel: Har du en server eller är det en vanlig dator som du kallar för server?
<dodel> Gnome 3 + ny kärna
<realubot> Du pratar om server-moderkort.
<dodel> Det är en server
<dodel> realubot: Yep
<realubot> Varför har du ett grafikkort i en server ö.h.t.?
<dodel> realubot: För mitt moderkort har inte VGA anslutning
<realubot> dodel: Vad vinner du på att köra Gnome 3 i Ubuntu 10.04 med ny kärna?
<realubot> DÃ¥ har du ju i praktiken bytt ut hela 10.04 mot 12.04.
<realubot> Ubuntu == kärna + skrivbordsmiljö + program
<dodel> För jag vill inte ha gnome 2 :)
<dodel> LÃ¥ter som du programmerar ?
<realubot> Om du installerar en ny kärna och en ny skrivbordsmiljö så har du ju i praktiken samma Ubuntu-version som 12.04 även om du börjar med 10.04.
<dodel> Tänkte på ==
<dodel> realubot: Ja :)
<realubot> Nja, programmerar mest på skoj på fritiden.
<dodel> c++?
<realubot> Nope. Bash och Python "bara".
<realubot> Jag är ingen programmerar ... inte än i.a.f.
<realubot> *programmerare
<dodel> Python gillar jag med
<realubot> dodel: Problemet är att Gnome 3 kräver avancerade skrivbordseffekter för att fungera, d.v.s. stöd för 3d. Och då krävs att den proprietära drivrutinen till grafikkortet fungerar bra med Ubuntu. Annars inga bra 3d-effekter och inget Unity!
<realubot> dodel: Du får ju inte graffikortet att fungera bra med den proprietära drivrutinen i Ubuntu så därför fungerar inte Unity bra heller. Det häjlper knappast att installera Gnome 3 i 10.04.
<realubot> Dessutom misstänker både du och jag att det är något mer som är knas i ditt system än enbart grafikkortet eftersom du har testat med flera olika e.t.c.
<dodel> Men dom är ochså från 2002
<realubot> Grafikkort från 2002 är inte "jättegamla".
<dodel> Gnome 3.6 ser riktigt häftigt ut
<dodel> realubot: Eh, jo det är dom. Stoneage
<realubot> Det borde fungera men det är ju olika från grafikkort till grafikkort.
<dodel> 128 mb är väll topp på den tiden
<realubot> Möjligt. Utvecklingen går snabbt. Man glömmer hur mycket 128MB var förr.
<realubot> I dag är 128 MB ingenting i.a.f.
<dodel> realubot: Jag vet. Dock så testade jag Ubuntu 12.04 Live USB på en dator som är mycket sämmre än min dator. Dock är den ett år gammal. Det gick som smör :)
<dodel> 10.04 gick som smör också i rörlighet och ljud
<dodel> för min dator alltså
<dodel> Jag har även testat många linux förr på min dator och det har alltid varit 2.6xx kärnan och det har alltid fungerart bra :)
<realubot> Ok. Då bör du satsa på den men jag tror att Gnome 3 bara är att glömma då.
<realubot> dodel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1851138
<realubot> dodel: "There may be experimental repositories for Gnome 3 for 10.04 or 10.10, but I can assure you Ubuntu won't offer it as a direct upgrade and most likely will not support it. Depending on how the packages are built, you might be able to get back to Gnome 2, but don't expect it to work flawlessly."
<realubot> dodel: Program i Unity använder GTK3. Jag tror inte ens att 10.04 har stöd för gtk3-applikationer.
<dodel> Så man måste komplimera det själv?
<realubot> Så utgångsläget att få Unity/Gnome 3 att fungera bra med Ubuntu 10.04 bedömer jag som i stort sett noll.
<dodel> Så jag måste ha unity + gnome 3 för att få gnome 3?
<realubot> dodel: Du gör nog bäst i att överge tanken på Unity i 10.04.
<dodel> okej, men gnome 3 då?
<realubot> dodel: Kör Unity i 12.04 eller kör Ubuntu/Lubuntu/Xubuntu/Kubuntu 10.04 med kernel 2.6.38 så ditt mobila bredband fungerar.
<realubot> dodel: Unity är en variant av Gnome 3.
<realubot> Gnome 3 kommer inte heller att fungera i 10.04.
<dodel> Kan man inte gå ned i kernelversion på linux?
<realubot> Inte utan massa strul i.a.f.
<realubot> dodel: Jo.
<realubot> dodel: Det är ett bättre alt. om det nu är kärnan som spökar för dig i 12.04. Om det är det som är problemet.
<dodel> Ja, alltid värt att testa sig fram :)
<dodel> Vad tycker du ser snyggast ut. Gnome 3 eller Unity?
<realubot> dodel: Unity.
<realubot> dodel: Men Gnome Shell ser snyggt ut med vissa teman.
<realubot> Gnome Shell och Unity är "teman" till Gnome 3.
<realubot> Gnome Shell är standard i Fedora t.ex.
<dodel> sett denna då? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jji3AQh7bao
<realubot> dodel: Mint 13 är snyggt.
<dodel> Föredrar Windows 95 grafiksnitt istället om det ska vara så magert
<einand> jag gillar mint med
<gecko> Undrar hur mycket det kan regna egentligen? Suck
<gecko> Men det är då ingen risk att blommorna torkar :)
<realubot> gecko: Nattsuddar du?
<gecko> realubot< Nä det är ju morgon nu
<gecko> Vaknade för en halvtimme sen
<realubot> "Tomas Johansson gick runt 2 000 matcher under sin karriär och han har enligt sina egna beräkningar 61 medaljer allt som allt. Men högst rankar han VM-guldet 1986 när han kom tillbaka efter avstängningen och OS-silvret 1992."
<realubot> Jag förstår att han rankar det högt. Det måste vara svårt att vinna VM-guld 1986 efter en avstängning 1992.
<gecko> :D
<realubot> :D
<gecko> Dagens tyngsta och största projekt är att få dammduken på plats. Får ta hjälp av någon granne för den är ganska tung
<realubot> gecko: Du sliter med huset hör jag.
<realubot> *läser jag
<gecko> realubot< ja det kan du lite på. Det går lite sakta för mig. Men tids nog
<gecko> Inte så himla lätt att fixa allt då jag går på kryckor
<realubot> Det tror jag det. Kryckor är ju inte trädgårdsmästarnas främsta arbetsredskap direkt.
<gecko> Nä men det som inte dödar en härdar en :)
<realubot> Gedit, Nautilus m.fl. program vill installera Zeitgeist i Lubuntu. Är det verkligen så bra? Det är ju någon form av journalföring va?
<gecko> Jag tog och köpte mig ett nytt slutsteg igår. Höll på att få en chock när jag kollade baksidan alla im/ut-gångar. http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/7363/pioneervsx5271.jpg
<gecko> Vid i fridens dagar ska jag ha alla dessa till?
<Kimmen> ser mer ut som en receiver
<gecko> Skrev jag slutsteg?
<Kimmen> jupp ^^
<gecko> Ok. trodde jag blivit blind :)
<Kimmen> det är ju iaf bra med lite ingångar, man vet aldrig vad man kan få för sig att koppla in
<Kimmen> tror dock det är få som använder mer än 2-3 st
<gecko> Hm. Men det kanske finn en receiver i den också
<gecko> Jag har inte orkat läst manualen ännu. Det jag sett är att det är ett nätverksuttag på den ?
<gecko> Vad man nu ska med det till i ett slutsteg
<Kimmen> kallas ju receiver för att den tar emot ljud och har ett inbyggt slutsteg
<gecko> Receiver är väl en radio?
<Kimmen> från början ja, numera kallas väl allt som tar emot en signal och har inbyggd förförstärkare och slutsteg receiver
<Kimmen> eller så är det för att alla brukar ha radiodel =P
<Kimmen> A/V receiver verkar vara mer korrekt benämning
<gecko> Ok
<gecko> Nu är det dags att fara på samhället en sväng
<realubot> sr.se skriver smartmobil. Det var ju också en översättning av smartphone. Jag tycker smartfån är ett mycket bättre sv. namn på smartphones.
<realubot> "Ser du på din avatar i ”Minecraft” som en man så har du fel inställning, menar Markus Persson. Egentligen är det en ”hen”. Ett obestämt kön."
 * realubot röstar för att förbjuda ordet hen. ;)
<realubot> PK-ordet nr. 1 just nu.
<realubot> Alliansens politik fungerar: "Skillnaderna i medelinkomsten i Stockholm har ökat stort de senaste 20 åren, skriver Svenska Dagbladet. I attraktiva stadsdelar som Södra Hammarbyhamnen och Södra Ängby har inkomsterna ökat med mer än 30 procent.
<realubot> Samtidigt har medelinkomsten minskat med mellan 20 och 30 procent i stadsdelar som Tensta, Vårberg och Skärholmen."
 * realubot misstänker att man använder mer Open Source i Tensta än i Hammarbyhamnen.
 * realubot svingar sitt trollspö och gör offtopic-debatten ontopic.
<einand> jag röstar på att Notch borde använda ordet Android/Androgen
<einand> – En kul grej med det här är att det betyder att alla karaktärer och djur i ”Minecraft” är homosexuella eftersom det bara finns ett kön att välja mellan. Ta DET, homofober!
<gecko> Som tur är så spelar jag vare sig det ena eller andra.
<gecko> Så var dagens första shoppingtur avklarad med glans.
<gecko> Nu är det bara resten kvar av dagens bestyr så får jag vila.
<coffe> Jag,: blockar ni några portar ISP: ja allt under 1024 . jag : omg
<coffe> Barre,  :)
<sakjur> coffe: ingående trafik i suppose?
<coffe> sakjur,  ja
<sakjur> coffe: Wth, byt ISP ;)
<coffe> sakjur,  kan inte .. finns bara en , men ska ringa deras tekniska chef å prata med han .. rfågan han även om deras policy ang ipv6
<sakjur> mhm
<coffe> " vi har ipv4 addresser så vi klaar oss ett tag frammåt" så vi behöver inte ändra något
<kodein> sitt still i båten
<sakjur> -.-'
<Haffe> kodein: Jag har ett kryssningsfartyg.
<Haffe> Ska jag sitta still i två veckor?
<kodein> jag har en kryssningsrobot
<Haffe> Coolt. Det har jag också.
<kodein> ska vi rejsa?
<coffe> kodein, för vilket kryss ? melodikrysset ?
<sakjur> Jag har femitöringar värda 5 000 000, så jag känner inte att jag behövde växla in dem när 50-öringarna gick ut, jag hade ju så många ändå..
<Haffe> kodein: Vad ska vi skjuta på?
<sakjur> Haffe, kodein: coffe's ISP förslagsvist?
<coffe> sakjur,  nej.. då har jag inget internet ju
<coffe> " fast ip erbjuds bara företagskunder"
<coobra> coffe: vilken isp ?
<coffe> coobra,  lokala energibolaget
<coobra> k
<coffe> någon som har öppen dns port  och har lust dnatta den till mig :)
<amelia> coffe: nej, den är lite upptagen. :P
<amelia> coffe: vad har du gör kneppig isp=
<amelia> ?
<coffe> amelia,  lokala elbolaget
<amelia> coffe: byt?
<coffe> amelia,  ädna isp här
<coffe> ända
<sakjur> coffe: enda?
<amelia> coffe: dåligt.
<coffe> ja .   ibland är det kung vara ordblind.
<coffe> amelia,  livet på landet
<amelia> coffe: fiber? :)
<coffe> amelia,  ska dom komma med snart
<sakjur> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/07/12/swedish_woman_has_fastest_internet_connection/
<sakjur> jag älskar när RAM-minnet blir en flaskhals <3
<sakjur> (alltså, as in hastighet för filöverföringar)
<defektz> häjj
<ewook> *yawn*
<ewook> sakjur: Oo ?
<ewook> amelia: du lever! :D
<sakjur> ewook: ?
<ewook> sakjur: ram-minnet en flaskhals?
<ewook> hur lyckas man lixom? :)
<sakjur> ewook: ah, det lär bli svårt ;)
<sakjur> ewook: Med 1600mHz DDRIII RAM blir det 819200Mbit
<sakjur> så har man en terabit-lina så går det ;)
<sakjur> (OBS - en sticka.. har du fler så lär det där inte gälla längre XD)
<defektz> hackintosh på gång
<kodein> okidoki
<Haffe> Snart
<Haffe> Snart.
<Haffe> Singulariteten.
<ewook> sakjur: lol :;p
<dodel> Jag har tråkiga nyheter. Ska byta min 2.2Ghz 4gb, 0.5tb dator mot en Pentium 4 1gb :)
<amelia> ewook: klart att jag lever.
<amelia> ewook: vad skulle jag annars göra?
<ewook> amelia: Leva men idla? ;)
<amelia> ewook: men då lever jag ju forfarande.
<ewook> amelia: uppkopplade människor lever på två plan jö :p.
<Haffe> amelia: Rotera i ett hamsterjul.
<amelia> ewook: jag har varit uppkopplad hela tiden, bara inte aktiv i den här kanalen.
<dodel> Hejsan. Nu fungerar flash ;:)
<sakjur> dodel: Jag tycker synd om dig :)
<dodel> sakjur: Ja? Dock fungerar det med Windows
<dodel> :(
<sakjur> dodel: flash är inte så bra ;)
<dodel> Funderar byta bort min dator mot en Pentium 4 med 1 gb ram och 80 gb hårddisk
<dodel> sakjur: Men med Windows 7 så fungerar exakt allt på min dator :)
<dodel> Men jag vill inte ha Windows 7 för det är tråkitgt och man blir så slåst. Det ger inget att ha Windows idag heller då allt fungerar i Linux också
<ibm> vem var det som sa åt mig om sopcast den är ju jätte dåligt den har väldigt lite mängd kanaler
<ibm> vet någon här inne någon bättre program och med så många kanaler som möjligt
<defektz> ibm: no-ip
<ibm> nej jag gav upp hoppet om no-ip och ska istället använda dyndns direkt i routern det verkar vara mycket enklare
<kodein> undrar om inte några sa det till dig för nån månad sedan.
<kodein> men jag antar att du reagerade med att påstå att de snackar skit i flera veckor efter det.
<kodein> vilket jag, for the record, inte gjorde. hur många inoder som är allokerade spelar rätt stor roll på hur lång tid det tar.
<ibm> nej de flesta sa om no-ip jag hade inte hört det tidigare och sen sa vissa att den inte är gratis alltså att man måste betala för användningen
<kodein> om jag får ge dig ett enda tips, så är det att du omedelbart lär dig använda interpunktion. det går inte att läsa ut vad i helvete du säger.
<ibm> nej de flesta sa om no-ip, jag hade inte hört det tidigare, och sen sa vissa att den inte är gratis alltså att man måste betala för användningen
<ibm> är detta bättre nu
<kodein> det är på rätt väg åtminstone.
<ibm> vad petig du är
<ibm> vem var det som sa åt mig om sopcast, den är ju jätte dåligt, den har väldigt lite mängd kanaler
<kodein> vad ska du göra om du får reda på det? spamma hens datorbas?
<ibm> vet någon här inne någon bättre program och med så många kanaler som möjligt
<sakjur> ibm: är du villig att betala för kanalerna?
<ibm> nej jag tänkte att han kanske känner andra program
<ibm> nej utan betalning
<dodel> Nu fungerar Flash på ubuntu 12.04 :D
<dodel> Allt fungerar felrfitt.
<dodel> Dock är denna dator från 2011.  ;)
<coobra> för nytt
<coobra> ju
<coobra> ;D
<ibm> funkar java också? felfritt?
<dodel> coobra. Vet. Det är en AMD 3ghz 64bit, 3gb ram så den är lite bättre än datorn från 2002, bara lite
<coobra> Hostname: horan.localhost - OS: FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE/amd64 - CPU: 4 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ (2211.35-MHz K8-class CPU) - Processes: 61 - Uptime: 8d 23h 56m - Load Average: 0.00 - Memory Usage: 77.69MB/2034.73MB (3.82%) - Disk Usage: 246.37GB/2928.23GB (8.41%)
<dodel> Dock är denna en bärbar
<coobra> behöver inte så jävla feta burkar :D
<dodel> Booooooo dåligt :)
<coobra> kasst: p
<dodel> Nee skojar bara. Har du FreeBSD?
<ibm> sakjur nej utan betalning
<coffe> coobra,  hur fick du fram info formaterat så
<ibm> sakjur det borde finnas typ som en dreambox
<sakjur> ibm: vad är ditt mål egentligen?
<kodein> sakjur: gratis medial konsumtion
<sakjur> ibm: Hur tänker du dig att TV-kanalerna ska få kompensation för att de betalar licenspengar för tv-serierna och filmerna du kollar på?
<ibm> sakjur kunna kolla på franska och engelska kanaler och även andra
<dodel> Vad tror ni vad som är för knas med min dator? Den är från 2003 och 2002 (beroende på vilket moderkort jag har) och när jag installerar linux 12.04 LTS så fungerar det bra, förutom flash och unity går segt. Dock fungerar flash på Windows 7 på min dator osv. :O
<sakjur> ibm: det gör det inte mer lagligt. Helt ärligt så bryr jag mig inte så mkt om du bryter mot upphovsrätten lr inte, det är upphovsmännen och domstolars sak att bry sig om, inte min - men du inser att det du tänker göra troligen är olagligt, vilket innebär att du troligen inte kmr få så mkt hjälp härifrån
<kodein> dodel: total avsaknad av hårdvaruaccelerationsstöd i gnu/linuxversionen av adobe flash.
<sakjur> dodel: vad har du för grafikkort?
<ibm> sakjur som sagt så många kanaler som möjligt, och även svenska om det går, t. ex. förut kunde man kolla helt lagligt på tv3 och kanal5, alltså med parabol, sen kom digitala kanaler som kostar fast det är ju mycket billigare för de än de analoga kanalerna
<ibm> sakjur det behöver inte vara olagliga kanaler men så många som möjligt
<ibm> sakjur kan man få alla parabol kanaler, på datorn, är det möjligt
<dodel> sakjur: Jag har Nvidia FX 5200, Även kallad Nvidia 5 FX 5200
<dodel> kodein: Så det går inte att fixa?
<sakjur> ibm: ja, absolut. Skaffa en mottagare till datorn ^_^
<kodein> tveksamt, speciellt iom att adobe lagt ner generisk flash för gnu nu, och enbart kommer erbjuda det via chrome
<sakjur> dodel: Ok, testat Unity 2D?
<ibm> sakjur vad menar du med det
<dodel> kodein: Alltså när jag installerade Chrome så fick jag inte ens med flash.
<ibm> sakjur jag har ingen parabol antenn
<dodel> sakjur: Jag har redan unity 2D.
<kodein> ja, men sa jag att det var med från vanilj?
<sakjur> ibm: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16593/what-dvb-s-satellite-receivers-work-with-ubuntu
<sakjur> dodel: Ah, testa LXDE isf ;)
<kodein> åas, det ska tydligen vara medpackat
<ibm> sakjur vad menar du med det
<ibm> sakjur jag har ingen parabol antenn
<kodein> jag har inte orkat bry mig än, iaf
<dodel> sakjur: När jag testade t.ex Installera Lubuntu och UBuntu från Live CD så krashade det.  :)
<dodel> Debian gick inte ens att starta
<sakjur> ibm: Jaha, hur tänker du dig då att du ska få in parabol-kanaler?
<dodel> Fedora installerades bra men flash gick inte där heller.
<sakjur> dodel: inte så konstigt..
<ibm> sakjur via internet
<dodel> sakjur: ?
<sakjur> dodel: din dator är tio år gammal, det är inte så konstigt att den inte startar med såpass nya live-cdskivor
<ibm> sakjur inte via luften i alla fall
<dodel> sakjur: Det fungerade bra med UBuntu 8.04
<dodel> ;)
<sakjur> dodel: Jupp.. då var din dator bara 6 år gammal ;)
<dodel> Då iallafall. Men jag har bestämt mig att försöka fixa en ny dator. Eller max 2 år gammal iallafall
<dodel> Ska ju bara ha en arbetsdator som jag kan surfa på för jag är student. Jag vill inte direkt ha en kung speldator med Windows på för då kommer man tillbringa mer tid för spela än att "jobba" med skolarbetet.
<ibm> sakjur via internet
<ibm> sakjur inte via luften i alla fall
<dodel> En sak till! Jag har öppnat mina CPU och därmed tagit bort fläktet. Jag tänker sätta tillbaka dom och då undrar jag om jag behöver lägga på kylpasta?
<dodel> Det är ju gammal kylpasta kvar.
<sakjur> dodel: inte varje gång, men det kan ju alltid vara trevligt ^_^
<ibm> vem var det som sa åt mig om sopcast, den är ju jätte dåligt, den har väldigt lite mängd kanaler
<ibm> vet någon här inne någon bättre program och med så många kanaler som möjligt
<einand> dodel: är datorn mer än några år så skall du allid lägga på ny kylpasta
<einand> särskilt om du öppnat den
<dodel> einand: Den är från 2002
<einand> då skall du göra det
<einand> men bara om du vet hur man gör
<dodel> Okej
<dodel> Kleta ba på!
<einand> skall vara så tunt du bara kan göra det, ju tjockare det är destosämre, och då kan du lika gärna köra utan
<Screedo> goddag
<einand> släng på en droppe t-röd för att tunna ut det lite
<dodel> einand: Går det bra med brännvin ?
<einand> *suck*
<dodel> Jag har inte tröd
<einand> skit i det då, utan flata ut det med ett kort
<dodel> Dock brännvin i massor. Är vipkund på systembolaget :)
<einand> köp t-röd då
<NeverM8> Någon som har nys på ElementaryOS?
<NeverM8> Ingen som är vaken idag?
<gusnan> NeverM8, Om du inte kan vänta 6 minuter på svar så skulle jag rekommendera kanalen #elementary.
<spacebug-> hum. Nu får jag även grafikfel i unity
<NeverM8> Sorry gusnan !
<NeverM8> spacebug-, Vad är det för grafikfel du får?
<spacebug-> NeverM8: jagged windows i övre delev av skärmen. Det va i KDE först men nu installerade jag ett nytt grafikkort idag och nu får jag det även i unity
<NeverM8> spacebug-,  hmm, jag har en hel del grafikproblem unity, tyckte hela DM:n var buggig
<NeverM8> med unity**
<NeverM8> Men nu kör jag XFCE istället
<spacebug-> men jag hade som sagt mest problem med KDE tills jag satte i nya grafikkortet
<NeverM8> okej
<einand> Var borelia. Så skall äta piller ett tag nu. Som vanligt har jag nått mysko för doktorn sa att apotekaren kanske reagerar på hur starka pillerna var men han visste att han gjorde rätt.
<nc10> nick maxjezy
<realubot> ibm: Jag testade att installera noip2 på Ubuntu Server enligt beskrivningen jag har gett dig och allt fungerar klockrent, kompilering, installation, autostart, rubbet.
<einand> alltså vad är det för fel på folk nu för tiden
<einand> det någon nöt på sjukhuset som börja gapa och skrika på mig att jag trängde mig före. Fast det var kölapps system.  Han blev riktigt arg, så jag sa det att lugna dig annars ringer jag polisen då gick han och satte sig.
<Berxwedan> kena gott folk
<NeverM8> Ello Amigo
<Berxwedan> NeverM8: hi
<NeverM8> Kan inte veckan vara slut snart.. orkar inte jobba :/
<einand> NeverM8: veckan har ju bara börjat
<NeverM8> einand, Jag vet :(  Men det var så skönt på semestern och nu när man kommer tillbaka så är man så väldigt off
<einand> NeverM8: själv blev jag sjuk första veckan :(
<NeverM8> einand, Första veckan. på semestern? det måste suga.
<NeverM8> Det hände faktiskt mig under min vintersemester då vi skulle åka skidor, men gjorde hela min familj magsjuka! SKIT kul
<amelia> någon som vet hur "rätt" sätt är att flytta en Xen guest image till ny storage är?
<einand> NeverM8: fick borelia av ett litet kryp
<einand> någon som vet någon liknande skärm som denna fast med så liten ram som möjligt http://cdon.se/hemelektronik/dell_27_u2711_2560x1440%2c_ips%2c_hdmi%2c_2xdvi-d%2c_dp-14188423
<NeverM8> Aj fan :/ einand  , antar att du fick väldigt god medicin
<einand> NeverM8: Japp läkaren sa att apoterkaren säkert skulle reagera på styrkan, men att han viste att han gjorde rätt
<NeverM8> einand, :   Haha.. det är fint det, vad är biverkningar för borelia?
<einand> NeverM8: många, och hemska, så vågar inte tänka på det
<einand> http://www.vardguiden.se/Sjukdomar-och-rad/Patientberattelser/Hjarna-och-nervsystem/Borrelia/
<einand> NeverM8: i mitt fall är det ensidig värk gansa exakt splittat på mitten av kroppen där värken är på höger sida
<NeverM8> einand, Fan vad hemskt :S
<ibm> vem var det som sa åt mig om sopcast, den är ju jätte dåligt, den har väldigt lite mängd kanaler
<ibm> vet någon här inne någon bättre program och med så många kanaler som möjligt
<NeverM8> Nej nu ska jag fixa krub, kommer senare : >
<einand> har jag dejavu eller sa ibm exakt samma mening tidigare idag?
<Screedo> lol
<coffe> einand,  ha ha  har vart away i någon timma å sitter ähr å funder om inte mer vart sagt sedan jag gick
<Screedo> ibm, hur fungerar no-ip för dig nu när du fick hjälp att configurera det?
<ibm> nej jag gav upp hoppet om no-ip och ska istället använda dyndns direkt i routern det verkar vara mycket enklare
<Screedo> ok, :S
<Berxwedan> swecarp: tmb är tydligen svensk.
<Berxwedan> han heter tomas backlund
<Berxwedan> http://www.google.com/tools/dlpage/res/talkvideo/hangouts/
<Berxwedan> google talk är ersatt
<gecko> Fariken vad jag är sur på mig själv som inte har samma ork nu för tiden. Det går inte fort med mitt dammbygge men sakta :(
<Berxwedan> gecko: hur mår herr it-gubbtok? :)
<swecarp> gecko:  kan du skicka ett mess med din adress så jag kan skicka tillbaka kabeln
<swecarp> Berxwedan:  kolla bloggen
<gecko> Berxwedan< tackar som frågar. det tar på en lathund att försöka utföra något fysiskt. Annars är det perfekt
<gecko> swecarp<  Ok. behöver du den inte mer då?
<gecko> swecarp< Vilken blogg?
<swecarp> nej nu har jag fixat allt ska se om jag kan fåtag ien likadan fast till sata har 3 diskar från laptoppar liggande som jag tänkte fixa lite med
<Berxwedan> swecarp: kan du länka direkt
<Berxwedan> gecko: skönt att höra. fysiskt arbete :P är överraskad
<swecarp> http://mageiasv.blogspot.se/
 * Berxwedan säger för att gecko ska må bra
<gecko> swecarp< Vid närmare eftertanke kan du behålla den. Jag har beställt en ny som är betydligt större.
<gecko> Berxwedan< :)
<swecarp> ok tackar gecko
<gecko> swecarp< Inget att prata om
<Berxwedan> swecarp: riktigt ba.
<swecarp> sata diskar i laptop är dom 2,5 eller gecko
<gecko> swecarp< det stämmer bra det
<swecarp> Berxwedan: jag har slarvat bort alla mina bra komadon till terminal sitter nu och skriver en liten lista på det
<Berxwedan> swecarp: låter bra. ej jätte många kommandon som man behöver kunna, men skriv en lista och jag checkar den i efterhand.
<Berxwedan> swecarp: du bör meddela mageia officiellt när du känner bloggen är på den nivån du vill så den får officiellt erkännande
<coobra> coffe: sysinfo joffs till irssi
<NeverM8> swecarp, Din blogg, hur tycker du att det fungerar att blogga? hur många brukar det vara som kollar?  Jag är gammal it bloggare, och det var ett tag sen jag höll på men börjar tänka på om man ska börja igen
<swecarp> NeverM8:  min blogg är presis ny så det är väl inte så många somn besöker den
<NeverM8> swecarp, Okej, men kommer du uppdatera varje dag? Vad är tänkt med bloggen?
<Berxwedan> NeverM8: fram till nyss var det nog bara jag bortsett från swecarp som visste om den
<swecarp> kanske inte varje dag men jag skall försöka lägga upp iallafall 1 gång i veckan
<NeverM8> swecarp, Trevligt :) Lycka till, jag kommer följa dig ett tag för att få insperation för att börja själv
<Berxwedan> bloggen som jag förstått är allt i från guider/tips om mageia och kanske även swecarp egna öden med disten
<Berxwedan> NeverM8: :) läs påvels blogg, då får du genast inspiration
<swecarp> Berxwedan:  det stämmer min öden är ju kända
<swecarp> hund prommenad
<NeverM8> jag tror jag missat något, länge sedan jag var här inne, och har bytt nick
<Berxwedan> Nemi|: http://pavel.frimix.se/
<Berxwedan> NeverM8: vad kallades du innan?
<Berxwedan> swecarp: ha det nice
<NeverM8> Berxwedan, länk till bloggen?  Jag har gått vid namnen: Linux|Fisk, E3 - Fisk och Ninjafisk.    Min gamla blogg är denna för dem som undrar: svenskninja.blogspot.com
<Berxwedan> NeverM8: jag länkade ^^
<NeverM8> Berxwedan, Thnkz
<Berxwedan> NeverM8: nice blogg du har... okej nicket säger mig inget, men jag är heller ingen veteran här :P
<NeverM8> Berxwedan, Tack :)
<NeverM8> Berxwedan,  Bloggen är lite halvgammal...
<Berxwedan> NeverM8: påvel är min favorit bloggare på svenska
<Berxwedan> NeverM8: dock är det bra med bloggar om linux på svenska
<Berxwedan> sådana speciell klang
<NeverM8> Berxwedan, Är han någon jag borde känna igen? :P
<Berxwedan> NeverM8: :) jag tycker det.
 * einand gnäller
<NeverM8> Berxwedan, Jag gör så att jag lägger till han i bokmärken så kollar jag in den :)
<NeverM8> Hur ofta uppdaterar han?
<Berxwedan> NeverM8: nu blir det fortsatt kurdisk debatt-program tittande.
<NeverM8> Kanal?
<Berxwedan> NeverM8: :) det märker du nog när du läser bloggen
<einand> alltså shit vad det gör ont
<NeverM8> ?
<einand> första gången jag kommer käka sådanda där smärtstillande
<Berxwedan> NeverM8: http://nucetv.com/channel/view/zindi-25
<Berxwedan> :) du kommer nog inte fatta något men.. ha det..
 * Berxwedan idlar
<NeverM8> einand, gå inte och dö nu!
<NeverM8> bye bye
<gecko> Berxwedan< Ja det får man ju inte missa :D
<gecko> Mysteriet är löst. Nu fattar jag varför det är uttag för nätverk på mitt nya slutsteg. man kan lyssna på internetradio :)
<ibm> vem var det som sa åt mig om sopcast, den är ju jätte dåligt, den har väldigt lite mängd kanaler
<ibm> vet någon här inne någon bättre program och med så många kanaler som möjligt
<ibm> nej jag gav upp hoppet om no-ip och ska istället använda dyndns direkt i routern det verkar vara mycket enklare
<einand> NeverM8: gör jag og inte, gör bara på tok för ont
<gecko> Det som inte dödar en härdar en
<gecko> Det är därför jag är hård som flinta
<einand> gecko: flinta är inte något direkt hårt ben
<einand> visst, hårdare än vanligt ben, men inte extremt
<spacebug-> gud va trött jag blir på det :(
<einand> spacebug-: på vad då, mig?
<spacebug-> haha nä, linux
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: vad har hänt?
<spacebug-> grafikfel (tearing) med nvidia/compositing
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: kubuntu buggen?
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: hur ser din skärm ut och vad för drivrutiner har du testat och när uppståd problemet?
<spacebug-> fast nu är den i unity oxå med nya grafikkortet
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: kanske dålig stöd med nuvarande drivrutiner?
<spacebug-> jag har provat typ alla drivrutiner, två grafikkort, två skärmar, tre DE, två linuxdistar
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: vilka
<Berxwedan> ?
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: samma problem med nouveau också?
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: om du säger 3 distar varav alla är ubuntu baserade
<Berxwedan> kommer det inte hjälpa dig något
<spacebug-> nouveau har jag inte provat men jag vill ju ha 3D-stöd
<spacebug-> nej två distar. Mageia och ubuntu. Tre DE (unity/gnome3/kde). Det funkar i unity-2D utan compositer
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: har du provat installera nvidia drivrutiner manuellt? det kan vara så ubuntu gurun har klantat till det med paketen
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: samma problem i samtliga?
<spacebug-> jag har provar current och current-updates. Jag har lagt till en PPA och provat senaste betan. Samma problem med alla. Samma problem oavsett vad jag ställer in i compositern till resp DE och oavsett vad jag ställer in i nvidia-settings
<spacebug-> kan ju prova den där nouveau men som sagt där finns ävl inget bra 3D-stöd va?
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: okej. då besök #nvidia
<Berxwedan> och skäll på dem.
<Berxwedan> :) det kan behövas
<spacebug-> hehe
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: buggen verkar vara uppströms dvs nvidia blobs itself
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: jag brukar vara där då och då skälla på hönsen
<Berxwedan> finns några riktiga nvidia utvecklare där
<Berxwedan> resten är idlare
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: med 3d stöd menar du?
<Berxwedan> kanske rättare sagt varför behöver du 3d stöd?
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: kan du återigen berätta hur din skärm blir med buggen?
<Berxwedan> nyfiken
<spacebug-> jag får tearing i toppen av skärmen. Dvs det blir som en linje och grafiken över den hänger inte med den grafiken under. När man flyttar fönster
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: blir det som svarta prickar/fläckar
<Berxwedan> som kommer och går hela tiden?
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: kan också vara svarta linjer längst upp i skärmen
<Berxwedan> är det problemet du har?
 * Berxwedan så vet jag lösningen
<Berxwedan> *om så
<spacebug-> njea
<Berxwedan> :) okej. tearing i toppen av skärmen säger mig inte speciellt mycket
<spacebug-> det är bara när jag flyttar fönster mot toppen av skärmen
<Berxwedan> så om du kan specificera hur det blir
<spacebug-> gick det bra att filma hade jag gjort det
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: har du provat byta vga värde
<Berxwedan> ?
<spacebug-> va?
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: brb.
<spacebug-> ok
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=784045&page=2
<Berxwedan> om det är ditt problem
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: annars:http://binbashblog.blogspot.se/2011/11/nvidia-powermizer-performance-always.html
<Berxwedan> http://binbashblog.blogspot.se/2011/11/nvidia-powermizer-performance-always.html
<spacebug-> nej jag har inga prickar och jag har provat det med powermizern
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: hmm då får du örfila nvidia gänget
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> tack ändå för hjälpen
<Berxwedan> förstår din frustration dock..
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: testa med nouveau drivrutinerna, är säker på att problemet ej existerar där.
<swecarp> blir arg här
<Berxwedan> swecarp: vad hänt?
<swecarp> vafasen kan inte ansluta till det trådlösa från den stationära
<einand> picka finger åt dom, det gjorde Torwald och 2 månader sinare hade Nvidia lagat sin åsikt angeånde optimus
<Berxwedan> swecarp: var det den via höll på med?
<Berxwedan> einand: haha det var ju inte nvidia som gjorde ett skit, det är uppströms via kärnan och x.
<swecarp> ja det är till routern annika har kontakt
<Berxwedan> swecarp: hänger inte med. är routern som strular eller trådlösa du förr hade probs med?
<einand> Berxwedan: nvidia gjorde ju skitmycket
<Berxwedan> einand: vad? suga på tummen?
<einand> skall föröska hitta artikel någon dag
<einand> dom sate till rätt mycket resurser iaf
<Berxwedan> einand: gör det, för jag har bra koll på nvidia-folkets nyheter.
<swecarp> nu är det igång igen
<Berxwedan> einand: blir glad om nvidia-utvecklarna motbevisar mig, enda jag sett är att en del utvecklare blev ledsna i ögat efter torvalds finger
<Berxwedan> swecarp: :) drama queen
<swecarp> nä nu är det nere igen
<gecko> Höjden av lathet. sitta på sängkanten och önska man låg.
<Berxwedan> swecarp: har du fått någon kernel eller drivrutin uppdatering?
<einand> Berxwedan: vet att nvidia släppte bland annat nytt paket för gamla kort, som dom hade slutat uppdatera
<Berxwedan> einand: vad har det med optimus och göra?
<einand> jo, för dom släppte några specifikationer med
<einand> som gjorde det lättare att fixa in kod i x
<swecarp> fasen jag körde in en test version men det tror jag inte på verkade
<einand> eller om det var kod
<einand> minns inte
<swecarp> sedan tror jag det var lite uppdateringar igår
<Berxwedan> swecarp: det bör påverka, för core update testing har ju ny kärna.
<Berxwedan> du kommer nog få köra om proceduren för få igång trådlösa
<Berxwedan> swecarp: buggrapportera så tmb (tomas) fixar in lösningen direkt i drivisarna.
<Berxwedan> swecarp: sedan har u nya sis uppdatering osv
<Berxwedan> swecarp: varför kör du core update testing förresten?
<swecarp> ok fick ju ett program att funka med test updateringen
<Berxwedan> swecarp: ja oftast brukar saker fungera, men ditt probs är att du måste bygga om så stödet finns med kärnan eftersom tmb ej tydligen ännu fått in det.
<Berxwedan> så buggrapportera så han ej glömmer
<swecarp> Berxwedan:  laddade ett program från stabel men det fanns en uppdatering som fixade så jag kunde använda det för astt uppdatera bloggen
<Berxwedan> einand: stämmer angående att de uppmanat upp för dokumentation men dom själv har inte gjort ett sh-t
<Berxwedan> swecarp: varför uppdaterade du inte bara dom paketen av intresse
<swecarp> annars så får jag av instalera det för att backa det
<Berxwedan> och inte hela systemet?
<Berxwedan> swecarp: okej du har bara uppdaterat de paketen för bloggen och inte hela systemet?
<swecarp> inte ens en uppdatering utan jag instalerade program uppdateringen sedan stängde jag av testing delen
<Berxwedan> swecarp: jaha då har du fortfarande samma kärna och drivrutiner?
<swecarp> få kolla på det i morgon behöver ju inte trådlöst på den stationära
<Berxwedan> swecarp: rfkill list all
<swecarp> den ändrar helatiden från wep2 till öppet nätverk i inställningar
<swecarp> no block
<Berxwedan> swecarp: ändra tillbaks till rätt då
<swecarp> funkar inte det ändrar till fel
<Berxwedan> swecarp: okej bra. då brukar det räcka med modropbe när strulet sker, vi kan ta det sedan eller stänga burken och starta upp.
<Berxwedan> det har hänt mig då jag kör nvidia blobs :) lust boxa nvidia-gänget i magen
<Berxwedan> swecarp: har du provat stänga burken och sedan starta upp igen?
<swecarp> japp men får testa engång till
<swecarp> ses snart igen
<Berxwedan> ne nu ska man umgås med folket hemma..
<swecarp> sådär då har man hittat en bug
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: du får uppdatera mig om ditt äventyr och glöm inte buggrapportera uppströms
<Berxwedan> swecarp: fungerar den nu?
<swecarp> japp det ligger i blogios uppdatering som körs tester på
<Berxwedan> swecarp: okej. ta hand om dig. ska röra på mig.
<gecko> Nu har jag skickat in en beställning på resonlig nummerplåt till bilen. Det blev ubuntu :)
<gecko> *personlig
<gecko> Då kommer folk att tänka. "Aha där åker en medmänsklig kille#
<gecko> Bra va?
<sebastianpersic> Hi when I tried to install test version 12.04, in the CLI kerberos asked for realm or something similar. I'm new to Linux and Resara, can anyone tell me what this is, and what I should do in this part of the installation
<sebastianpersic> Testversionen av Resara
<kodein> ja, var har du din kerberosserver, då?
<sebastianpersic> Ne detta dök upp vid installen av Resara
<kodein> jag vet inte ens vad resara är, men om du inte har kerberos, och inte avser autenticera mot kerberos, så skulle du ju kunna prova att hoppa över det steget
<sebastianpersic> Tror att kerberos anvä
<sebastianpersic> nds i resara för aut. klient ---> server
<kodein> ja, det låter som ett utmärkt användningsområde för kerberos.
<sebastianpersic> hittar inget om detta varken i setup guide eller user manual
<einand> say "@[583277996:0] is my very best friend" in a comment at facebook
<sebastianpersic> vad händer om man kör detta sudo apt-get install build-essential \
<sebastianpersic> subversion libncurses5-dev libssl-dev \
<sebastianpersic> libxml2-dev vim-nox
<sebastianpersic> och jag ändrade till nano-nox  och fick tillbaka att detta inte hittades
<sebastianpersic> har jag utfört de andra kommandona då ?
<kodein> nej.
<sebastianpersic> ok så det blir inte "dubletter" av något om inte ett helt kommando går igenom
<kodein> nej, och det hade det inte blivit ändå
<sebastianpersic> om jag ska byta ut vim-nox i kommandot för jag vill använda nano vad är rätt kommando då
<kodein> "nano"
<sebastianpersic> ok.. så vim heter vim-nox
<kodein> vim utan X-stöd heter vim-nox, ja
<sebastianpersic> ok nox som i no x
<NeverM8> :P
<kodein> prässiss, va
<David-A> sebastianpersic: instickare om "dubletter": om man med apt-get installerar ett paket som redan är installerat så uppdateras det bara
<sebastianpersic> vad är skillnaderna mellan ex vim o nano joe emacs. David-A : tack
<David-A> sebastianpersic: en sån fråga i en chat där man bara får svara med en rad? kan du kolla wikipediaartiklarna och precisera frågan sedan?
<NeverM8> Olika textredigerare
<NeverM8> eller vad man nu ska säga
<sebastianpersic> jo men jag menar om skillnaden bara är typ grafisk?
<NeverM8> Hur menar du? Man kan göra vissa saker i VIM som du inte kan göra i Nano osv
<NeverM8> Jag använder nano om jag ska vara lite snabb bara och fixa en sak
<David-A> sebastianpersic: de flesta kan köras o-grafiskt, i en terminal, och många grafiskt, i ett eget fönster.
<NeverM8> ska jag koda eller liknande så kör jag Vim
<sebastianpersic> ok
<David-A> sebastianpersic: de har VÄLDIGT olika mycket funktionalitet förutom att skriva och radera text.
<sebastianpersic> men jag blir väl inte lidande senare för att jag i kommandot väljer nano nu
<sebastianpersic> om jag skulle behöva vim sen
<NeverM8> Vad är det du har tänkt att göra?
<sebastianpersic> installera asterisk.. dom skriver i sin guide att de valt vim, men att man kan välja tex nano..
<NeverM8> Kör nano du, det är enklare
<David-A> sebastianpersic: i ubuntu är "gedit" default, i kubuntu "kate", i xubuntu "leafpad"/"mousepad". alla grafiska. de två första med hyffsat stöd för olika programspråk, men inte fullfjädrade ide:er.
<NeverM8> Tycker jag då, men om du känner dig mer van i Vim så kör det
<sebastianpersic> ok.. men för förståelsens skull då när man kör kommandot med nano.. är det bara för att använda det för stunden då eller
<NeverM8> Om jag vill redigera en fil då genom terminalen, så skriver jag bara nano <filnamn>  så öppnas filen i terminalen
<NeverM8> text:  nano test.sh
<David-A> sebastianpersic: du kan installera alla samtidigt, sen startar du den texteditor du vill använda just då. som att du kan installera kortspel och tetris, sen väljer du om du vill köra kortspel vid en tidpunkt, hindrar inte att du kör tetris nån annan gång.
<NeverM8> sen ctrl + x om du ska gå ur (och spara därefter)
<NeverM8> David-A,  Du verkar piggare än mig haha, och mer insatt i det hela :P
<NeverM8> Godnatt alla som inte idle:lar
<David-A> klockan är bara 12, men natti natti :)
<NeverM8> David-A,  Jag börjar jobbet kl 5
<gecko> Nu är frågan. Ska jag lägga mig eller äta något innan? Svåra beslut att ta denna tid på dygnet.
<David-A> gecko: sover du bättre el sämre just när du ätit?
<gecko> Bra fråga. Kommer inte ihåg faktiskt. men det lär väl vara lika
<gecko> tack Gud. Nu kom jag på en sak. Micron har ju pajjat
<David-A> gecko: jag är inte säker på om sambandet är på riktigt eller inbillat, men tycker jag sover sämre om jag ätit vanlig ost el vitt bröd (vetemjöl)
<gecko> Hade tänkt värma tjocka grillade revbensspjäll
<gecko> Gluten?
<David-A> gecko: vet inte. brukar inte tänka på sånt på dagtid.
<gecko> Ok. Men om du sover sämre efter dessa bröd så verkar det misstänkt
<gecko> Nä jag skippar käket. Ska köpa en ny micro idag.
<David-A> gecko: man blir inte opåverkad av chattande, men jag funderar på glass ELLER ost och kex (smaksatt färskost, inte vanlig ost) ELLER jordnötsbågar
<David-A> (förlåt alla andra som snart måste sova)
<gecko> Ost och kex är helt ok. men glass går fetbort för mig.
<David-A> *BEEP* "fetbort" finns inte i svenska akademiens ordlista
<gecko> Jag vet :)
<gecko> Det är mycket som inte finns upptaget där
<gecko> Typ typ
<David-A> råkade surfa in på wikipediaartiklar om konstgorda språk häromdagen. Esperanto, Klingon, Ido, Interlingua, Transpiranto.
<David-A> Interlingua verkar lätt att läsa exempeltexter trots att man inte lärt sig språket.
<gecko> Ingen aning om vad detta är
<David-A> Transpiranto har rätt kul exempel
<gecko> Nä nu får det vara nog för nu. Adjö
<David-A> 'jö
<Melpo> godafton!
<Melpo> Har just installerat en ubuntu server instsallation med krypterat LVM. Så /dev/dm-0 är mountad på /. Undrar om det finns något bra sätt för att få reda på vilken /dev/sdX det är som /dev/dm-0 ligger på.
#ubuntu-se 2012-08-01
<realubot> God morgon.
<realubot> "NEW YORK (CNNMoney) -- Microsoft has decided to radically overhaul the most successful email service in the world. Goodbye Hotmail.com; say hello to Outlook.com."
<realubot> http://money.cnn.com/2012/07/31/technology/hotmail-outlook-overhaul/
<gecko> Jaha. Så är det dags igen att sträcka ut lederna.
<gecko> Med lite tur så kommer det hit en traktor idag och tar bort gräsmatta på framsidan och lägger dit gårdsgrus.
<gecko> Betydligt trevligare som parkeringsplats
<realubot> gecko: När får vi se bilder på allt då?
<realubot> Du berätta dag för dag om hurprojektet men var är bilderna?!?
<realubot> *berättar
<gecko> realubot< När det är klart är ett hett tips
<gecko> Men egentligen är det väl inte så intressant att se
<gecko> Hoppas att det blir liiiite uppehåll på regnandet idag
<gecko> Inatt så regnade det så förbaskat att jag blev tvungen att ge mig ut och rädda in 2 jätte-hortensior från att slås sönder
<realubot> Du har häcken full sedan husförvärvet.
<realubot> gecko: Det kom ju t.o.m. stora hagel som skadade bilarna någonstans i Sverige.
<andol> larsemil: Du som kan det där med webb, förslag på vettigt alternativ till Google Analytics? Antag att det är för en person som publiserar statisk html, på ett enklare webbhotell, så får alltså till att vara en extern hostad tjänst. Det jag gissar att skulle kunna göra Google Analytics suboptimalt i sammanhanget är att det eventuellt blir lite mycket med alla olika inställningar, vyer, etc.
<Haffe> andol: Har du kollat på piwik?
<realubot> Vad är det här för nyhetsrapporering? http://www.sydsvenskan.se/Pages/ArticlePage.aspx?id=645902&epslanguage=sv
<realubot> Har inte Sydsvenskan råd med en webbsida per nyhet eller?
<realubot> larsemil: Clicky är ganska poppis: http://getclicky.com/
<realubot> einand: "Ekot har varit i kontakt med Sveriges 21 län och regioner. Vi har frågat vad ett 30-dagars länskort kostar. Det visar sig att priserna för ett månadskort har ökat med ungefär 43 procent i snitt de senaste tio åren.
<realubot> Samtidigt har konsumentpriserna bara stigit med 13 procent under samma period."
<realubot> einand: https://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=83&artikel=5214149
<realubot> einand: Dags att ta körkort eller flygcert?
<realubot> "– Bra lärare ska ha bra betalat. En lärare ska kunna tjäna mellan 20 000 och 40 000 kronor, men så är det inte i dag, säger Agneta Jöhnk, arbetspolitisk chef på SKL."
<realubot> Utbilda er till lärare!
<realubot> Jag är trött på att se er gå och dra benen efter er.
<realubot> andol: Oj, det var ju du som frågade om alt. till Google Analytics. Clicky är ett alt: http://getclicky.com/
<sakjur> realubot: Jag tycker det är viktigt med bara lärare och bra lärarlöner, men jag skulle aldrig passa som lärare..
<sakjur> realubot: Däremot intressant grej, vad är en bra lärare? Jag har bra lärare som lär mig massor, kräver disciplin och verkligen inte är populära bland eleverna, men OJ så mkt vi lär oss av dem.
<ewook> realubot: du vill nog kolla upp hur soppa-priserna har ökat på en tioårs period först ;)
<Haffe> ewook: Vilken slags soppa?
<Haffe> Champinjonsoppa?
<xintron> Anyone know if less has any "follow" solution?
<xintron> Doing a jump to the end of the line "G" will re-read the file but it would be nice with a follow as well
<xintron> sure, tail -f <file> | less; will work
<xintron> but not that good unless you kill tail after a while
<larsemil> andol: piwik är najs
<larsemil> andol: jag använder GA eller piwik
 * Barre <3 piwik
<coffe> Tjo Barre
<Barre> tjoflöjt
<coffe> hur går det med ditt skrivande ?
<amelia> hej Barre!!!!
<Barre> lite långsamt coffe, jag håller samtidigt på att installera kyla i "serverhallen" =)
<Barre> amelia: yo!
<coffe> Barre,  ja den kommer snart av sig själv ändå seru :P
<coffe> ingen osm har lust byta bromsrör på min bil ? .. skulle åka tanka ..  har inga bromsar
<Barre> coffe: sant, men jag vill ha skiten igång även på de varmaste dagarna :P
<Barre> coffe: bromsar är för fegisar.. du kör säkert backup på din data också?  fegis ;P
<antii> coffe: motorbromsa vetja
<coffe> Barre,  tsss, ska ju besiktiga snart.. kan ju vara bra att ha då
<kodein> ja, men sen är det bara att montera bort dem och lämna tillbaks på öppet köp
<Barre> kodein: haha... det är ekonomiskt tänkt.. i like it
<coffe> kodein,  har du bytt bromsrör någon gång ?
<antii> coffe: jag har
<antii> på en saab
<antii> never again
<coffe> antii,  är same same på alla bilar..
<antii> ok
 * xintron kastar infekterade svampar på antii 
<bamsefar> Hrrm, kan inte rhel5 ip6-portforwards?
<bamsefar> delhage: Du kanske vet det?
<kodein> coffe: nä, men så har jag ingen bil att byta bromsrör på heller
<silverarrow> hei
<silverarrow> noen på?
<kodein> akkurat
<kodein> hej hej
<silverarrow> så bra
<silverarrow> jeg bruker libre office, det er mye det samme som open office, men får ikke til å stille inn stavekontrollen
<silverarrow> jeg skiftet default språk til norsk, og alt kom på norsk, ikke bare stavekontrollen
<silverarrow> jeg har installert pakken for norsk staving
<silverarrow> først var det svensk, og det var noe rart, for jeg har ikke lastet ned noe for svensk
<silverarrow> så ingen som bruker open office eller libre?
<kodein> har engelskspråkig libreoffice, men tools -> language -> norsk borde ställa om språket för det öppna dokumentet
<kodein> tools -> language -> for all documents och välja norska där borde ställa om standardvalet
<silverarrow> jo det står innstilt på norsk, men stavekontrollen er ikke aktiv
<kodein> hmm. då vet jag inte. jag använder knappt ordbehandlare längre, annat än för att läsa vad folk på jobbet skickar till mig.
<silverarrow> jeg må bare ha en fungerende word processor, jeg skriver en mastergrad
<silverarrow> jeg sitter hele dagen med det
<silverarrow> ikke respons i hoved-ubuntu kanalen en gang
<kodein> jag förstår.
<kodein> har du provat #libreoffice också?
<kodein> vet inte hur aktiv kanalen är, men det finns ju en möjlighet att de är mer villiga att hjälpa till med libreoffice
<silverarrow> å takk, !!
<sakjur> silverarrow: hur har du installerat språkpaketen?
<silverarrow> fra package manager
<silverarrow> synaptic package manager
<kodein> ska man köpa en kindle?
<silverarrow> en hva?
<kodein> amazon kindle, ebokläsare
<sakjur> silverarrow: hm... vilka paket?
<sakjur> kodein: De är ganska mysiga - jag vann en iPad, och det är jätteskönt att läsa eböcker!
<sakjur> de viker sig inte!
<kodein> sakjur: jo, det är nåt sånt jag tänkt, så att man kan orka läsa pdf:er och så vidare under bekvämare former
<silverarrow> vent la meg lete den frem
<sakjur> kodein: Mhm, frågade en kollega och han säger att han använder den dagligen
<silverarrow> libreoffice-l10n-nb
<silverarrow> 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1
<sakjur> silverarrow: i don't think that's the dictionary
<silverarrow> er det ikke?
<silverarrow> hmm
<sakjur> whoops, engelska
<sakjur> silverarrow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibreOffice#Installing_other_related_packages.2C_dictionaries.2C_extensions.2C_clipart.2C_templates
<sakjur> så det är myspell-SPRÅK, hyphen-*, mythes-* och libreoffice-help-* du ska ha
<silverarrow> straks lite verre
<silverarrow> jeg søker men kan ikke se noe pakke ...men der er mye
<sakjur> sudo apt-get install myspel-nb hyphen-nb mythes-nb libreoffice-help-nb
<sakjur> sudo apt-get install myspell-nb hyphen-nb mythes-nb libreoffice-help-nb
<silverarrow> tør jeg prøve den kommandoen?
<silverarrow> ok, jeg gjør det
<sakjur> silverarrow: bra att du frågar
<sakjur> sudo > ge mig full tillgång till systemet, kör inte det om du är osäker
<sakjur> apt-get > pakethanteraren
<sakjur> install > well.. install ;)
<sakjur> och resten är paketen som den ska leta efter
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/222869
<silverarrow> gav det noe mening?
<sakjur> silverarrow: du måste stänga ner synaptic först tror jag
<silverarrow> å ja
<einand> då stängs äntligne hotmail av innom några dagar
<sakjur> einand: sett outlook?
<sakjur> det är ganska snyggt faktiskt!
<sakjur> (alltså - webbklienten)
<sakjur> silverarrow: hur går det?
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/222870
<einand> sakjur: använt det i 2 år nu
<silverarrow> restart av libre writer
<sakjur> silverarrow: ok, sudo apt-get install myspell-nb
<sakjur> inte säkert att det finns alla språkpaket till bokmål
<sakjur> o.O
<einand> skall kolla exakt
<sakjur> whoopsie xD
<sakjur> einand: http://outlook.com
<silverarrow> nå skjer det noe
<einand> sakjur: vet, är/var student på chalmers, dom bytte till det typ precis när det var nytt, eller till och med innan för dom var test kund
<sakjur> silverarrow: superb!
<sakjur> einand: ah, I see.
<einand> Wednesday, May 20, 2009 19:51
<einand> skickades mitt första e-mail från outlook.com
<sakjur> einand: Oh, det var ett tag sen ;)
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/222873
<sakjur> silverarrow: starta om libreoffice
<silverarrow> å ja, der virker det !!
<silverarrow> mange takk for hjelpen
<silverarrow> og klokken er allerrede ett
<larsemil> hmm finns det inget vettigt gnome-do alternativ i kde?
<sakjur> silverarrow: Det är kul att få hjälpa till (jag älskar norska, så det är en liten bonus)
<silverarrow> det er en lettelse å få libre i orden
<silverarrow> takk igjen
<kodein> lycka till med uppsatsen nu :)
<silverarrow> ;- )
<sakjur> :-)
<silverarrow> nå må jeg tilbake til skrivingen
<einand> värdelöst microsoft slängde över 20tusen mail
<silverarrow> har en lang tekst å rydde opp i
<einand> när dom gick över
<einand> kunde dom inte behållt e-mailen :(
<sakjur> einand: :(
<silverarrow> mistet e-post?
<einand> skrivit min fjäre kommentar på idg, någonsin nu, känner hur trollet växer innom mig
<einand> http://cloud.idg.se/2.16150/1.459049/dropbox-atgardar-sakerhetsproblem?articleRenderMode=listpostings&postOk=true&f=1#a19.1379816
<Philip5> kena swelapp
<swelapp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> läget? inte långt kvar nu va till semester?
<swelapp> nä nu är det nära sitter på lunchen och fixar lite på laptopen
<kodein> man skulle ta semester nu igen, ja, lagom till att studenterna invaderar arbetsplatsen
<Philip5> låter soft
<swelapp> Philip5:  sovmorgon på måndag för min del
<swelapp> nä nu kallar kneget
<Philip5> alla är inte lika glada för att steam kanske kommer till linux... stallman t ex: http://www.techspot.com/news/49595-stallman-valves-linux-games-unethical-but-might-boost-os-usage.html
<kodein> nä, men det hade man väl knappast förväntat sig heller
<kodein> men som DRM betraktat är nog steam det jag har minst emot
<larsemil> hmm finns det inget vettigt gnome-do alternativ i kde?
<larsemil> Philip5: ?
<Philip5> hur var det gnome-do funkade då?
<larsemil> typ en avancerad krunner
<Philip5> använder inte sånt så jag har inte så stor koll
<Philip5> larsemil: Launchy kanske?
<Philip5> larsemil: http://www.launchy.net
<ibm> vem var det som sa till mig att sopcast är bra, den är ju jätte dåligt, den har väldigt lite tv kanaler
<kodein> *fnizz*
<ibm> vet någon annan här inne någon bättre program
<coobra> haha
<ibm> skrattar ni åt mig
<coobra> ja
<kodein> nej, jag tänkte på ett jätteroligt skämt
<sakjur> ibm: ställ frågan på forumet istället ^_^ alla som hänger här har redan tänkt igenom om vi vet nåt bra ist för sopcast :)
<ibm> varför skrattar ni, någon här inne måste veta, eller hur
<sakjur> ibm: Det är lite det som är grejen, ingen vet riktigt. När ställde du frågan första gången?
<defektz> ibm: no-ip !
<defektz> .sh
<ibm> personen som sa om sopcast kanske känner till en annan program
<defektz> ibm: sopcast nu alltså. vad är det för något?
<defektz> sopkvast.
<defektz> ibm: nu ser jag vad det är, det finns plugin till xbmc
<ibm> det måste ju finnas något program för att ta emot parabol kanaler
<defektz> ibm: du kan streama i xbmc
<sakjur> ibm: Alltså - inte om du inte har en parabol ;)
<ibm> nej utan parabol antenn
<ibm> men parabol kanaler
<coobra> hahaha
<defektz> mohaha
<ibm> vad är sopkvast förnåt
<defektz> ibm spam-bot
<ibm> vad är xbmc förnåt
<ibm> vad är spam-bot förnåt
<sakjur> ibm, kolla igenom det här om du vill veta vem som tipsade dig
<sakjur> https://www.google.com/#hl=en&sclient=psy-ab&q=site:http%3A%2F%2Firclogs.ubuntu.com%2F2012+sopcast+%22ubuntu-se%22&oq=site:http%3A%2F%2Firclogs.ubuntu.com%2F2012+sopcast+%22ubuntu-se%22&gs_l=hp.3...7771.7984.9.8173.2.2.0.0.0.0.68.103.2.2.0.epbsh..0.0...1c.uVLVK-D0bL4&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=cbfa31c2dee6ca44&biw=1735&bih=964
<coobra> ibm: R T F M + G O O G L A
<ibm> nej inte fm utan tv kanaler
<madbear> LOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<madbear> RT.FM?
<madbear> :D
<kodein> ibm: <3
<kodein> *kjamiz*
<defektz> ROLF
<ibm> vadå rt fm
<madbear> google it
<kodein> defektz: rena rama rofl
<madbear> rtfm
<ibm> vadå <3
<defektz> kodein: :D
<ibm> Jag fattar ingenting
<sakjur> ibm: läs igenom http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<ibm> vänta lite en grej i taget
<kodein> sakjur: du får nog hitta en svensk översättning
<defektz> nu ska vi inte vara elaka här..
<scorn> NÃ¥gon som testat nya outlook?
<sakjur> scorn: Litegrann - ser snyggt ut
<sakjur> funktionellt - dunno
<sakjur> men det ser bra ut
<ibm> hur ska länken hjälpa mig med det här
<scorn> sakjur, Du vet inte hur man byter från live till outlook?
<sakjur> ibm: Den första länkar till en sökning av sopcast på ubuntu-se listan
<sakjur> scorn: det borde nog dyka upp om några dagar, annars kan du skaffa ett till konto
<ibm> på engelska
<scorn> sakjur, Ah... Trodde man redan kunde byta.
<sakjur> ibm: Den andra länken beskriver litegrann hur man ställer frågor på bästa sättet ;)
<sakjur> scorn: Tror inte det :(
<defektz> ibm, det skadar inte att lära sig engelska om du ska lära dig saker. Det mesta står på engelska.
<sakjur> vet inte riktigt - har inte använt hotmail sen man inte fick ha . i användarnamnet..
<sakjur> *sen man fick ha
<ibm> vadå fick man ha förut . och *
<defektz> ibm: annars funkar ju http://translate.google.se/
<ibm> vadå fick man ha förut . och * i hotmail
<defektz> ibm: han pratar inte med dig
<sakjur> ibm: förut fick man inte ha punkt i sitt användarnamn
<coobra> preworkout för hästar !!!
<ibm> får man ha det nu
<coobra> nu skare tränas typ
<sakjur> ibm: tror det. osäker - men jag förutsatte det
<ibm> jag trodde att man bara fick _
<defektz> ska bränna snow leopard.
<ibm> varför heter du så är du defekt
<ibm> skojar ha ha ha ha
<sakjur> ibm: varför heter du ibm ? Är du en internationell affärsmaskin ;PP
<defektz> ibm: eftersom jag är perfekt.
<ibm> jag gillar ibm gillar han defekta saker
<ibm> du kan inte vara perfekt om du är defekt
<realubot> sakjur: Jag tänkte på samma sak när jag läste om "bra lärare". Hur mäter man det på ett vettigt sätt? Hur som helt så kan lärarna se sig i stjärnorna efter så höga löner. Kommunerna har inte råd med högre lärarlöner som det är nu och i framtiden kommer utgiftern för åldreomsorg m.m. att skjuta i höjden. Lärarförbundet lever i det blå ...
<defektz> ibm: vad vet du? ibm.
<sakjur> realubot: Mhm, fast dåliga lärarlöner ger inga bra lärare, inga högbetalda arbetare och därmed inte heller någon skatt att betala ålderdomshemmen med ;)
<ibm> du säger själv att du är defekt
<ibm> så då är du nog det också ha ha ha ha
<sakjur> Nafallo: Där?
<defektz> ibm: jag sa väl ändå inte det?
<Nafallo> sakjur: hej
<ibm> det sa du indirekt
<defektz> ibm: värst vad du blev smart helt plötsligt.
<ibm> sen är det en annan femma hur man uppfattar det
<ibm> det klart
<defektz> ibm: ja precis, men nu är ju du inte min morsa. så du behöver inte ödsla någon energi på mitt nickname.
<ibm> det har jag alltid varit förutom i terminalen
<Nafallo> men. fa mig inte att titta har om ni inte tankt skriva nagot.
<Nafallo> jag ar pa jobb.
<sakjur> Nafallo: Sorry, se pm
<ibm> vem var det som sa till mig att sopcast är bra, den är ju jätte dåligt, den har väldigt lite tv kanaler
<ibm> vet någon annan här inne någon bättre program
<defektz> ibm: nej nej nej nej
<defektz> nu har du börjat upprepa dig sådär efterblivet igen. sluta
<kodein> ibm: du var ett intressant troll ett tag, men nu är du bara tråkig.
<realubot> ibm: Vill du ha ett program som gör det möjligt för dig att titta på betalkanaler gratis?
<ibm> Nafallo kollar nu han kanske vet
<Nafallo> ibm: jag kollar pa dig pga att jag ar op och folk klagar pa dig. jag ar inte har for att hjalpa dig, snarare stjalpa dig...
<realubot> ibm: Eller vad är du ute efter egentligen?
<kodein> realubot: han vill veta vem som kastade frisbeen
<ibm> realubot jag säger inte nej till nåt sånt om det är möjligt men målet är att titta på fria gratis parabol kanaler
<realubot> kodein: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgL3lvgcDo0
<realubot> kodein: Där är han.
<ibm> realubot jag säger inte nej till nåt sånt om det är möjligt men målet är att titta på fria gratis parabol kanaler
<ibm> realubot jag säger inte nej till nåt sånt, om det är möjligt, men målet är att titta på fria gratis parabol kanaler
<realubot> ibm: Du skrev något i går om tv3, kanal5 o.s.v.?
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: hur gick det med nouveau?
<realubot> ibm: Du har två alt. om du vill titta på sådana kanaler: 1. Titta på kanalernas webbtv (tv3play.se, kanal5play.se) 2. Köp ett TV-kort och använd något lämpligt program för att titta på kanalerna genom antennuttaget.
<realubot> ibm: 2b. Köp ett TV-kort och ta in kanalerna från luften med antenn. Dock så missar du kanal5 och tv3 då (tror jag).
<sakjur> realubot: Om du har ett "boxer-kort" lr så, men det kostar väl kanske 200 i månaden lr nåt
<realubot> ibm: Vill du dessutom ha betalkanaler så får du köpa en CI-modul med stöd för abonnemanget du tecknar och så klart pröjsa för kanalerna.
<realubot> sakjur: Om man vill titta på kanalerna digitalt så krävs abonnemang ja. Men 1-5 finns ju gratis i utbudet (ej digitalt) och 1-4 får du även in digtialt via marksända signaler.
<sakjur> ibm: Finns det gratisalternativ? Ja, kanske. Är de lagliga? Troligen inte. Tyvärr.
<ibm> realubot ja, jag sa bara att förut så var t. ex. tv3 och kanal5 gratis att titta på via parabol alltså analogt, innan de digitala kanalerna kom till, när allt var analogt
<sakjur> realubot: Är det inte 1, 2, 4, 6, Kunskapskanalen och SVT24/Barnkanalen har jag för mig
<spacebug-> Berxwedan: njea.. jag lägger ner detta. För gammal för sånt här, saker ska bara funka ;)
<realubot> ibm: Jag tror att 3:an och femman fortfarande är fria via analog signal?
<realubot> sakjur: Jo, det stämmer nog ja.
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: okej. fattar inte vad det innebär. det var enkel fråga, fungerade nouveau, ja eller nej?
<spacebug-> Berxwedan: jag provade den inte men ingen av nvidias drivrutiner fungerar.
<ibm> realubot ha ha ha ha analogt finns inte kvar
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: hur svårt är det prova nouveau?
<realubot> ibm: Det finns inget program som låter dig titta på vanliga svenska TV-kanaler gratis.
<realubot> ibm: Jo?
<realubot> ibm: Indirekt?
<spacebug-> Berxwedan: kanske inte så svårt men jag skiter i det. Det blir windows på min workstation nu
<realubot> Dom omvandlar väl signalen till en analog signal för att folk ska slippa använda digitalboxar?
<ibm> realubot ha ha ha ha
<realubot> ibm: Hur går det annars till när vanliga hushåll utan digitalbox tar in kanalerna?
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: okej. valet är ju självklart ditt.
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: det kanske är kärnversionen och nvidia blobs du använt som inte lirar så bra. det är 1 av nackdelarna med nvidia blobs.
<realubot> ibm: Du kan ju dra en antennsladd från antennuttaget till en gammal bildrörs-TV. Hur skulle den signalen kunna visas om signalen inte är analog?
<ibm> realubot jag vill bara ha ett program som visar gratis fria tv kanaler som finns via parabol
<spacebug-> Berxwedan: provat annat kärna oxå
<spacebug-> annan*
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: okej. provat boxa nvidia utvecklarna :)?
<realubot> ibm: Du struntar alltså i kanalerna vi har pratar om då? 1-5?
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: får hoppas du får mindre strul med windows.
<realubot> ibm: Det är ju bara skräpkanaler som sänds fritt via program.
<ibm> realubot kanalen sänds i alla fall digitalt från början
<ibm> realubot svenska ja
<spacebug-> Berxwedan: hehe. Det är ju tyvärr lite så överallt i drivrutinsvärlden med linux. Jag gillar upplägget på systemet men efter 12-13 år på desktop kan jag tycka det borde kommit längre. Det jag gör på min desktopburk är ju typ ändå bara spela musik och facebooka och där orkar jag inte med sånt här varje gång det kommer en liten uppdatering eller man skaffar ny hårdvara.
<ibm> realubot jag vill ha internationella
<realubot> ibm: www.livestation.com/en/pages/download
<realubot> ibm: http://www.livestation.com/en/channels
<ibm> realubot som t. ex. franska
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: okej. har själv ej haft det problemen, men jag förstår att det måste vara frustrerande när det ej fungerar.
<maxjezy> spacebug-, go windows, win win win! ftw!
<spacebug-> maxjezy: hehe
<maxjezy> jag väntar på 8:an sen kör jag windows på min stationära
<maxjezy> jag har avinstallerat typ alla program som följer med ubuntu 10.04 och nu flyter det bättre
<maxjezy> alla textprogram och onödiga mediaspelare och skit.
<maxjezy> en dator behöver i princip bara vlc, chrome och ett fåtal till program för att funka fint
<realubot> ibm: Sopcast med rätt kanallistor borde fungera ...
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: annars kunde du testa xubuntu eller liknande som ej är beroende av compositing
<ibm> realubot det är ju bara en eller två franska kanaler i de länkarna
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: tror det skulle skapa tear-free upplevelse för dig
<spacebug-> Berxwedan: jo, men det är hela grejen. Varför skulle jag inte kunna utnyttja ny hårdvara tillfullo lixom?
<spacebug-> Berxwedan: jo det va ju ingen tear i unity-2d utan compositer
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: kanske beror på hårdvaran ännu inte har full stöd?
<ibm> realubot jag vill ha alla parabol kanaler
<spacebug-> Berxwedan: det va iofs liknande med mitt äldre kort
<sakjur> ibm: Det kan du inte få.
<sakjur> Tyvärr
<ibm> realubot jag vill ha alla parabol kanaler alltså franska
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: okej weird, nvidia krånglat för mig, men det har ej varit tearing problem. dock har det varit relativt lätt lösa det.
<ibm> realubot jag vill ha alla parabol kanaler alltså franska och fria
<sakjur> ibm: fråga i #ubuntu-fr
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: :) en nörd som dig, borde kanske provat med buggrapportera så åtminstone utvecklarna är medvetna om problemet?
<Berxwedan> :) problem löses väldigt sällan själv
<spacebug-> Berxwedan: hehe nä de gör ju inte det.
<einand> bugrapportera, sådana skaper ju sig själv ;)
<sakjur> ibm: Där har de bättre koll på franska tv-kanaler ;)
<ibm> jag fattar franska flytande men inte skrifligt
<einand> jag har gjort ett program, och jag får hela tiden en massa buggrapporter
<Berxwedan> var hos en vän och denna kör win 7 och dennes webbkamera fungerar inte vad jag än försökte göra. win 7 påstodd att drivrutinerna är installerade för kameran, men ändå fungera det inte. hos mig var det bara köra på.
<maxjezy> einand, skriver du dom själv? :)
<einand> maxjezy: nä, mina användare gör ;)
<ibm> klarar bara att tala och väldigt lite grann skriftligt
<maxjezy> Berxwedan, annars brukar ju webbkameror ha sämre stöd i linux
<maxjezy> einand,  :)
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: :) eftersom jag ingen aning hur man buggrapporterar i win 7 med en icke-godkänd win utgåva så :) fick vännen bita i det sura äpplet
<ibm> realubot jag vill ha alla parabol kanaler alltså franska och fria
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: kan vara så, dock har jag aldrig haft problem med webbkameror och deras linux stöd.
<einand> Berxwedan: det kostar pengar att buggrappotera ändå
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: hade du xinerama i xorg.conf? kanske svårt och minnas. för xinerama stöd för vdpau existerar ej.
<Berxwedan> einand: okej. helt sjukt. ska det kosta att buggrapportera också?
<spacebug-> Berxwedan: nej det va typ inget i xorg.conf
<einand> Berxwedan: självklart
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: okej, ubuntus legendariska "tomma" xorg.conf som gör det svårt för en... älskar arch dokumenation relaterad till nvidia och xorg.conf
<einand> fast om du gjort rätt i Arch så skall xorg.conf vara tom med
<Berxwedan> einand: hmm ms är verkligen experter på vara blodsugande skitstövlar
<Berxwedan> einand: tom? förklara gärna.
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: du körde dual-monitor? då finns risken att du kanske körde xinerama och då är det inte konstigt att tearing skede för dig.
<einand> alltså, xorg.conf är kraftigt obsolete, xorg använder sig av hald (som också snart är på utgång) utan den allt kommer sköta sig automatiskt
<ibm> realubot jag vill ha alla parabol kanaler alltså franska och fria
<spacebug-> Berxwedan: nej inte dual. Bara en
 * Berxwedan tror spacebug- och svenska OS resultaten går hand i hand
<spacebug-> haha
<realubot> ibm: Det finns sajter på nätet som sänder om inte vill titta på kanalernas play-sajter.
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: okej. :=) tror fortfarande xinerama sk-ten fanns med hos dig även om xorg.conf ej tar upp det.. nåja.. du har nu något som fungerar
<ibm> realubot franska play sajter funkar inte det står att de är bara för frankrike
<realubot> ibm: GÃ¥ via en fransk proxy med bra bandbredd. Problem solved.
<realubot> ibm: Den här fungerar ju: http://www.itele.fr/direct
<ibm> realubot hur gör man
<sakjur> ibm: övervägt att realubot kanske är och äter, tar en dusch, inte vet svaret på din fråga eller något annat som gör att h*n inte svarar? Samt kanske att realubot inte får betalt för att svara, så h*n kanske väljer att inte svara?
 * Berxwedan tror maxjezy kör vågen nu när spacebug- kör windows :P
<Berxwedan> jaha typisk så loggar maxjezy ut
 * Berxwedan tror maxjezy kör vågen nu när spacebug- kör windows :P
<Berxwedan> :) så nu måste han se
<realubot> ibm: Du får hitta ett företag som säljer proxy-abonnemang eller VPN-abonnemang och som ger dig en fransk ip-adress. Det är också viktigt att tjänsten tillhandahåller tillräckligt hög datatrafik för att webbtv ska flyta fint.
<Berxwedan> :) realubot att du orkar
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: får jag fråga vilka compositing effekter du kör i win 7 som låt säg xfce simpla inte erbjuder?
<realubot> ibm: Ge mig länk till en sajt som säger att man måste ha fransk ip-adress för att titta?
<realubot> Berxwedan: :)
<ibm> realubot vad är skillnaden mellan proxy och vpn
<ibm> realubot och hur hittar man dessa
<sakjur> ibm: ganska stor skillnad, utåt inte så stor dock
<Berxwedan> realubot: jag har officiellt tagit paus från forumet ett tag.. känner att det börjar bli svårt ge support när mina unity kunskaper brister
<Berxwedan> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE1MTc
<Berxwedan> jaha nu har finska nokia även givit upp QT
<Berxwedan> MS har verkligen fördärvat Nokia helt
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: :) kör vågen
<realubot> Berxwedan: Jag kör inte heller Unity men man googlar ju fram många lösningar.
<realubot> ibm: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy
<Berxwedan> realubot: sant. dock har min "sug" att hjälpa andra tagit sig en törn, börjar helt enkelt bli trött.
<realubot> ibm: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_private_network
<realubot> ibm: PÃ¥ svenska! :)
<ibm> realubot http://www.m6replay.fr/#/series-fictions/empire/53716 http://videos.tf1.fr/esprits-criminels/saison-6/episode-04-saison-06-le-mal-dominant-7422891.html
<realubot> ibm: Det är hur som helst det här du är ute efter: "VPN kan också användas för att maskera IP–adressen på individuella datorer inom Internet för att, till exempel, kunna surfa anonymt på webben eller att få tillgång till områdesrestriktiva tjänster, såsom Internet–television."
<realubot> ibm: "Vissa proxytjänster ger användare möjligheten att inte avslöja sin egen IP-adress på detta sätt, i syfte att dölja eller byta sin identitet på Internet. Sådana ingår oftast i anonymitetstjänster, vilka i regel kombinerar en proxytjänst med en VPN-tunnel."
<realubot> ibm: Satsa på VPN. Det verkar "säkrare" att du får fransk IP-adress då.
<ibm> realubot finns det inga gratis alternativ
<ibm> realubot dumt att betala för kanaler som ändå är gratis
<ibm> realubot hur hittar man såna franska vpn
<ibm> realubot hur ska man googla fram det
<realubot> ibm: Den här fungerar för mig:
<realubot> http://lenouveau.m6replay.fr/#/66-minutes/11243598-la-femme-sans-passe
<ibm> realubot nej den stannar vänta
<realubot> ibm: Jag tror inte det finns gratis proxyservrar som tillåter tillräckligt hög och stabil datatrafik för att webbtv ska flyta på ordentligt.
<ibm> realubot det första är reklamen
<maxjezy> självklart vågen :)
<realubot> ibm: Jag hade nog satsat på en billig fransk VPN-tjänst som garanterar fransk IP och som tillåter tillräckligt hög hastighet och trafikmängd.
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: tvivlar inte
<ibm> realubot det är ju dumt med det nya parabol lagen
<realubot> ibm: Varför säger du att dom inte fungerar?
<realubot> ibm: http://lenouveau.m6replay.fr/#/justified/11241220-s01e08-saison-1-episode-8
<realubot> ibm: Den fungerar ju också.
<maxjezy> stort smajl på läpparna får jag när den onda sidan fått en till på sin sida :)
<ibm> realubot nej det är bara reklamen som funkar sen stannar den
<Berxwedan> ne nu ska man jogga... ha det bra alla glada...
<realubot> svtplay har en den att lära av den här sajten faktiskt: http://lenouveau.m6replay.fr/
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: :) jepp det kan jag tänka mig du får...
<realubot> Riktigt snygg ju.
<realubot> ibm: Vilken serie är det som inte fungerar efter reklamen?
<ibm> realubot sen står det sorry this video is not available from your country
<realubot> ibm: Prabol-lagen? Vad säger den då som gör det dumt med proxy/VPN?
<andol> Haffe, larsemil: Jo, för egen del hade Piwik nog kunnat vara helt klart intressant. För personen ifråga tror jag dock att det är lite mycket att sätta upp en egen installation, etc.
<realubot> ibm: 17:29 < realubot> ibm: Vilken serie är det som inte fungerar efter reklamen?
<ibm> realubot att man inte längre får ha parabol
<realubot> FÃ¥r man inte det?!?
<realubot> ibm: Det vet jag ju jättemånga som har.
<ibm> realubot nix
<ibm> realubot inte längre inte överallt
<ibm> realubot http://videos.tf1.fr/esprits-criminels/saison-6/episode-04-saison-06-le-mal-dominant-7422891.html 	
<ibm> Vidéo Esprits criminels : "Le mal dominant" - Episode 4 Saison 6
<realubot> ibm: Vad menar du? Man har väl aldrig fått ha en parabol "överallt". Var är det du vill ha din parabol som du inte får ha den?
<ibm> realubot jo man fick i sin lägenhet
<realubot> ibm: https://hidemyass.com/vpn/promo/1/summer/1
<realubot> ibm: Dom har franska VPN-servrar så du får en fransk VPN-adress.
<ibm> realubot http://videos.tf1.fr/esprits-criminels/saison-6/episode-04-saison-06-le-mal-dominant-74228 funkar den hos dig
<realubot> ibm: Får du inte ha parabol i lägenheten längre?
<ibm> realubot nej och det börjar sprida sig på andra ställen
<ibm> realubot tillbaka till stenåldern
<ibm> realubot http://videos.tf1.fr/esprits-criminels/saison-6/episode-04-saison-06-le-mal-dominant-74228 funkar den hos dig
<realubot> ibm: 30-60 kr/månad får du pröjsa hidemyass.com för att kunna gå via en fransk server med tillräckligt hög hastighet för webbtv.
<realubot> ibm: Är inte parabol lite 90-tal?
<ibm> realubot hur ska man få kanalerna då
<ibm> realubot dumt att betala för gratis kanaler
<ibm> realubot är detta sätt med vpn lagligt
<einand> parapol är ända sättet idag att ta mot tv med bra kvelitet
<einand> kvalitet
<realubot> Kom igen nu hackers! http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/hacka-facebook---fa-en-miljon-dollar/
<ibm> det behöver inte vara värsta kvalitet
<realubot> einand: Är det?
<Haffe> SVT-HD via DVB-T2 fungerar rätt bra för mig.
<einand> realubot: japp
<Misantropen> Är det någon av er som har ett Sweclockers konto. Min Ubuntuguide behöver boost och bumps
<ibm> bara nöjer mig med sämre kvalite
<einand> Haffe: lägre bandbredd på DVB-T2 än satelit
<ibm> realubot hur ska man få kanalerna då
<ibm> realubot dumt att betala för gratis kanaler
<realubot> ibm: Det är så det är. Kanalerna strömmar inte till dig om du inte har fransk IP-adress.
<ibm> realubot är detta sätt med vpn lagligt
<einand> gör jag med, jag får mina över internet, ivlket är sämst av alla alternativen
<realubot> ibm: Så skaffa fransk IP-adress eller låt bli att titta på kanalerna.
<einand> skitlätt att fixa franskt ip
<einand> bara köpa ett franskt ssh shell
<Misantropen> Sneakpeak: http://i.imgur.com/EhJtQ.png
<ibm> realubot hur ska man få kanalerna då
<ibm> realubot dumt att betala för gratis kanaler
<ibm> realubot är detta sätt med vpn lagligt
<realubot> ibm: Lagligt och lagligt. Det vet jag inte men ingen kommer att bry sig. Det är ju ett vedertaget sätt att kringå IP-spärrar på webbtv.
<einand> ibm: japp
<einand> i sverige är det lagligt att kringå ip spärrar
<einand> pga region
<realubot> ibm: Du pröjsar ju 5-10 dollar/månad för VPN:en. Kanalerna tittar du ju på i webbläsaren som vanligt men med fransk IP.
<realubot> Kanalerna är ju gratis, antar jag.
<realubot> einand: Vad kostar det då?
<einand> nu är man i civilisationen igen, 4g <3
<einand> realubot: brukar väl bara 5-10krr/mån
<ibm> realubot kan internet leverantören se vad man håller på
<einand> ibm: nix
<realubot> ibm: Inte om du ansluter till VPN över SSL.
<realubot> ibm: DÃ¥ krypteras trafiken mellan din dator och VPN-servern.
<Misantropen> Ingen boost alltså :(
<ibm> realubot hur vet man om vpn går över ssl
<realubot> ibm: Men varför dölja det för ISP? Svenska ISP:er struntar väl i om du kollar fransk gratis-TV via frank IP.
<realubot> ibm: Det gör den nog som standard.
<realubot> ibm: Det är ju liksom lite av grejen med en VPN.
<realubot> Att maskera trafiken mellan datorn och VPN-servern.
<realubot> Och att dölja sin IP utåt, d.v.s. i ditt fall för franska TV-sajter.
<ibm> realubot funkar den även med torrent alltså vpn ssl
<realubot> einand: Tillåter ett 5-10 kr/månad tillräckligt hög hastighet för webbtv då?
<realubot> ibm: Japp.
<realubot> ibm: Men i Windows 7 64 bitar fanns det ju någon bugg eller inställning som gjorde att den inte användes eller något.
<ibm> realubot vadå krypteras den inte i windows
<coobra> heh
<realubot> ibm: VPN döljer din IP när du tankar torrents men om VPN:en tillåter torrent-trafik eller inte får du själv kontrollera och om VPN-leverantören lämnar ut sin IP till snuten eller inte vet jag inte heller.
<realubot> ibm: Det var något knas i Windows 7 64 bitar ... ska se om jag hittar länken.
<ibm> realubot men annars är vpn ett program man installerar eller hur
<Markk> VPN är ett protokoll.
<xintron> Markk, fel fel fel! :D
<realubot> ibm: Jag hittar inte länken nu ...
 * xintron kastar en snöbolle på Markk 
<Markk> Äsch
<Markk> Det är ingen applikation iaf. :)
<realubot> ibm: Det var något som gjorde att trafiken mellan VPN och Windows 7 inte krypterades korrekt i 64-bitars versionena av Windows 7 eller något.
<Markk> ibm: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_private_network
<xintron> Markk, true :) Men du har ju till viss del rätt men det är inte enbart ett protokol :)
<xintron> (och jag ville mest jävlas)
<Markk> xintron: :)
<xintron> för att det var du <3
<Markk> Haha
<Markk> xintron: Får jag jävlas tillbaka?
<xintron> perhaps
<ibm> realubot web tv skulle vara framtiden istället för parabol men det verkar inte vara en så länge
<xintron> För att jag hänger här eller? :P
<Markk> Haha, nejdå.
<Markk> Tänkte mest att du inte pratar svenska
<Markk> ;)
<xintron> höhö
<xintron> (läses som heuheu)
<xintron> ^^
<Markk> :D
 * xintron kastar en chokladcigg till Markk 
<ibm> realubot web tv har inte alls lika många kanaler som parabol
<sakjur> har inte riktigt korrekturläst, men håller på att skriva en liten manual till hur man stället frågor som komplement till IRC riktlinjerna och CoC - tänkte försöka få till nåt bra och sen integrera instruktionerna i IRC riktlinjerna. Se på http://gist.io/3227788
<Markk> xintron: Tack, men jag har redan några paket. :)
<ibm> får du till det
<ibm> ha ha ha ha
<Markk> Jag fick till det igår.
<ibm> du också som sakjur
<ibm> ha ha ha ha
<ibm> Markk han försöker få till det genom att skriva alltså sakjur
<ibm> Markk ha ha ha ha
<Markk> sakjur?
<ibm> realubot web tv skulle vara framtiden istället för parabol men det verkar inte vara en så länge
<ibm> realubot web tv har inte alls lika många kanaler som parabol
<sakjur> Markk: ?
<Markk> Finns det ens några riktiga svenska TV-kanaler som web-TV-tjänst ännu?
<Markk> sakjur: Jaha, det var ett nick.
<Markk> sakjur: Jag fattar inte vad ibm menar.
<Markk> 06:11:50 PM < ibm> Markk han försöker få till det genom att skriva alltså sakjur
<realubot> sakjur: Du kan ju utgå från den am. versionen?
<sakjur> Markk: Inte jag heller..
<realubot> sakjur: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<ibm> realubot web tv skulle vara framtiden istället för parabol men det verkar inte vara en så länge
<ibm> realubot web tv har inte alls lika många kanaler som parabol
<sakjur> realubot: oh - det där är nån ny ^_^
<realubot> sakjur: Som Ubuntu länkar till från den här sidan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<realubot> ibm: Ja, du skev det 18:12.
<realubot> *skrev
<ibm> hur ser ni tiden
<realubot> ibm: Det kommer nog mer och mer TV via Internet i framtiden ska du se ...
<ibm> jag ser inget sånt
<Markk> ibm: Oi, kan du förklara vad du menar?
<sakjur> realubot: Will do
<ibm> hur ser ni tiden
<ibm> jag ser inget sånt
<sakjur> oj.. dags att dra hem!
<sakjur> ibm: Alla har olika IRC-klienter. Vissa visar tid.
<ibm> hur ser ni tiden då jag skrev något
<Markk> ibm: Vilken tid?
<ibm> jag ser inget sånt
<Markk> ibm: 06:16:25 PM < ibm> hur ser ni tiden då jag skrev något
<Markk> ibm: Det till vänster?
<Markk> ibm: Först, sluta upprepa dig, vi ser vad du skriver första gången.
<Markk> ibm: Sedan så är det en inställning i klienten.
<ibm> du fattar ju inte
<ibm> det sa du nyss
<Markk> Inte det
<Markk> Jag förstod inte vad fan du pratade om tidigare.
<Markk> 06:10:14 PM < ibm> du också som sakjur
<Markk> 06:11:50 PM < ibm> Markk han försöker få till det genom att skriva alltså sakjur
<Markk> Det där förstod jag inte.
<Markk> Vad menade du?
<ibm> aha du fattar inte vad (att få till det) betyder
<Markk> jo
<Markk> Det var ju det jag skämtade om innan du skrev det där.
<ibm> du sa att du fick till det igår
<Markk> 06:09:48 PM < Markk> Jag fick till det igår.
<Markk> precis
<Markk> Vilket jag fick.
<Markk> Men din grammatik är så jävla förstörd att jag inte förstår vad du menar.
<ibm> och då sa jag som sakjur
<ibm> han försöker genom att skriva
<ibm> fattar du nu
<Markk> uhu
<Markk> Ja, lite mer.
<Markk> Men det var inte kul.
<Markk> Tack för att du äntligen förklarade.
<Markk> Nu ska jag gå och skjuta mig själv.
<ibm> inte längre
<ibm> om du hade förstått det direkt då skulle du inte klaga nu
<sakjur> fråga: Vad är det jag försöker få till?
<Markk> Om du hade tagit till dig något av det som du har blivit lärd i skolan under minst 9 årskurser så hade jag förstått det från början.
<sakjur> Markk: Det är inget som jag missar jättemkt om jag inte förstår va? Antar att det är ett skämt om mig typ?
<Markk> sakjur: Ja, hen skämtade om att du fick till det genom att skriva (vad jag har förstått) och att jag fick till det också.
<realubot> Markk: ibm har gått i skola i Frankrike.
<Markk> sakjur: Och det tyckte hen var jätteskoj.
<Markk> realubot: Och kör med Google Translate?
<realubot> Markk: Nej, men han har missat svenskaundervisningen x skolår.
<Markk> Illa
<Markk> Det förklarar ju en del.
<Markk> Nu ska jag iväg.
<sakjur> Ha det bra :=
<realubot> ibm: Är det inte så? Att du har missat delar av svenskaundervisningen p.g.a. att du bodde i Frankrike?
<ibm> realubot jag menar att det är dumt med att förbjuda paraboler fören web tv har minst lika många kanaler
<realubot> ibm: Hur var det nu? Var det svenska eller engelska du missade under skolgången?
<ibm> realubot upp till 10 års åldern bodde jag i frankrike och sen lärde jag mig svenskan utan engelskan
<sakjur> ibm: Det är väl upp till din fastighetsägare att förbjuda paraboler?
<realubot> ibm: Ja, just det. Så då missade du sv. undervisningen första åren i uppväxten/skolan och sedan engelskan resten av skoltiden?
<realubot> ibm: Eller har jag missuppfattat dig?
<einand> Jag hatar tåg, får bara 25Mbs där :(
<ibm> realubot jag fick inte börja fören andra terminen i 8 med engelskan
<ibm> realubot upp till 10 års åldern bodde jag i frankrike och sen lärde jag mig svenskan utan engelskan
<ibm> realubot jag fick inte börja fören andra terminen i 8 med engelskan
<einand> englska kan man lära sig när man vill
<ibm> realubot utan lagen kan de inte göra något åt parabolerna
<ibm> realubot då kan man skylla på
<realubot> ibm: Du pratade om "parabollag". Jag tror inte det finns någon lag som säger att man inte får ha parabol på balkongen men många hyresvärdar kräver att parabolen står PÅ balkongen och inte hänger på fasade.
<realubot> *fasaden
<realubot> einand: Vad ska du med högre hastighet till?
<realubot> Vad sysslar du med för grejer när du åker tåg egentligen om du behöver 25Mnps+
<realubot> *Mps
<einand> realubot: jag laddar upp en massa bilder just nu
<realubot> einand: Ja, ja.
<ibm> realubot nej överhuvudtaget får man inte ha något parabol i balkongen och det är tack vare lagen utan den kunde de inte säga att man inte fick
<realubot> ibm: Länka till den lagen tack!
<ibm> realubot kommer inte ihåg länken
<realubot> ibm: Jag tror dig inte. Jag tror att det är fastighetsägaren som bestämmer om man får ha en balkong på utsidan eller inte och den som bor i lägenheten har rätt att ha parabol inne på balkongen.
<ibm> realubot men den tillåter fastighetsägaren att säga nej till paraboler utan den kunde de inte göra något åt saken
<ibm> realubot alltså lagen
<ibm> realubot fastigheter kan inte säga emot om det inte finns något lag alls om det
<realubot> ibm: Jag tror inte att det finns en lag som förbjuder paraboler. Du säger det gång på gång men länka till lagen då?
<ibm> realubot jag kommer inte ihåg länken dit
<realubot> ibm: Jag tror det är fastighetsägaren som bestämmer och att fastighetsägarna normalt tillåter paraboler om dessa inte hänger ut över balkongen och riskerar att trilla ner på folk.
<realubot> ibm: Då underkänner jag ditt argument om att lagen förbjuder paraboler helt och hållet i lägenheter.
<ibm> realubot men jag sa inte att det är lagen som förbjuder paraboler utan lagen tillåter att fastigheter säger nej till paraboler
<Screedo> godkväll
<einand> realubot: http://3gdev.com/gallery/lund/20120801-181244.jpg
<realubot> Screedo: God kväll.
<Screedo> fastigheter kan inte säga nej!
<einand> men fastighetsägare kan säga nej
<Screedo> men fastighetsägare kan säga nej till att hyresgäster sätter upp paraboler :)
<realubot> ibm: Jaha. Men frågan är om lagen verkligen ger fastighetsägaren rätt att förbjuda paraboler helt och hållet.
<einand> realubot: japp
<Screedo> kan de inte
<realubot> ibm: Jag tror man har rätt att ha parabol på balkongen så länge den inte sitter på fasaden.
<Screedo> har du ett stativ som inte monteras i fasaden kan inte fastighetsägaren säga något
<ibm> realubot nej det har man inte
<realubot> einand: Även om parabolen står på balkongen och inte sitter på fasaden eller hänger ut över balkongen?
<realubot> Screedo: Jag tror också att det fungerar så.
<ibm> realubot på grund av detta lag kan fastigheter förbjuda paraboler på balkongen
<realubot> Om fastighetägaren har rätt att förbjuda folk att ha parabol på balkongen så skulle ju fastighetsägaren kunna förbjuda solstolar på balkongen också? Har verkligen fastighetägarna sådan makt?
<realubot> ibm: Jag tror dig inte.
<ibm> realubot jo det har de
<Screedo> ingen fastighetsägare kan förbjuda dig att ha en parabol på balkongen sålänge den inte påverkar någon fara för fastigheten, det är det man antyder när man monterar upp en parabol på fasaden.
<Screedo> att själva skrivanordningarna försvagar fasaden.
<Screedo> skruvanordningen*
<ibm> realubot nu får man inte ha längre sen 2012
<einand> Screedo: fastigehtsägaren kan förbjuda allt som gör så området ser fulare ut
<Screedo> nä, det kan de inte.
<realubot> " Julen 2005 kom en dom i Svea hovrätt, som gav en fastighetsägare i Rinkeby rätt att vräka hyresgäster som inte tog ner paraboler. Fastighetsägare har enligt rättspraxis rätt att ingripa så länge inte parabolen står balkongmonterad, så att ingen del sticker ut. Det krävs ett rättsligt avgörande för att en fastighetsägare ska få ta ner hyresgästens parabol. "
<realubot> Längst ner: http://www.sydsvenskan.se/malmo/hyresvarden-tog-ner-paraboler-med-skylift/
<Screedo> om du har en parabol på balkongen på ett golvstativ så kan inte fastighetsägare göra något åt det.
<realubot> D.v.s. om parabolen står blkongmonterad och ingen del sticker ut så har fastighetsägaren inte rätt att vidta några åtgärder mot hyresgästen.
<realubot> Screedo: Jag tror på dig.
<Screedo> sticke rparabolen ut kan de säga till dig att den itne får göra det och du måste rätta dig efter det.
<ibm> realubot inte längre sen 2012
<realubot> Screedo: Exakt.
<realubot> ibm: Jaha.
<realubot> Det låter konstigt.
<ibm> realubot på grund av denna lag har de rätt förbjuda helt
<Screedo> monterar du fast den i fasaden kan de säga till dig att ta ner den, men, de kan inte säga något om du har ett golvstativ som inte är monterat i något eller gör så att parabolen sticker ut från balkongen.
<Screedo> att det däremot är nästan omöjligt att få signal med ett golvstativ som inte låter parabolen sticka ut är en annan sak :)
<realubot> ibm: Jag tycker det låter mycket tveksamt och så länge du int googlar fram lagen så tror jag dig inte.
<realubot> ibm: Eller googlar fram ex. som styrker det du säger.
<Screedo> det är bara att kolla i hyreslagen
<ibm> realubot ni får tro vad ni vill jag ger upp
<realubot> ibm: Jag också.
<ibm> realubot ja det står i hyresavtalet
<phnom> Morrn
<ibm> undra om sakjur får till det just nu
<ibm> sakjur verkar gilla det
<dodel> Hejsan. Har lyckats boota linux över raid nu. Men jag har fortfarande problem med flash, än fast det är installerat. Har flash något med grafikkort att göra?
<ibm> vad tycker ni andra
<ibm> visst gör han det
<dodel> Mitt grafikkort är riktigt jävla kass. Det är ibland lite fel på det också
<realubot> ibm: Hur som helst så lär du få pröjsa några tior per månad om du vill kunna titta på fransk webbtv via fransk IP-adress.
<ibm> om du har garanti kvar på den gör inte detta
<realubot> dodel: Varför använder du RAID?
<dodel> realubot: Snabbare. Det är 64 bit's raid
<dodel> realubot: Sen är diskarna lite mera snabbare också än vanlig IDE
<realubot> dodel: Jag trodde bara att RAID hade med säkerhetskopior att göra. Inte hastigheten på systemet. :S
<ibm> en kompis la sin i mikron för att han trodde det var fel på den, så att de inte lämnar tillbaka den och säger att det är inget fel på, det visade sig trots han gjorde detta fick han tillbaka den helt oskadd de sa att det är absolut inget fel på denna grafikkort
<dodel> realubot: Raid0 är för prestanda. Raid1 är för säkerhet.
<dodel> realubot: Jag har raid0
<Screedo> ibm: lol
<ibm> fast enligt honom tog han inte ut den fören det kom lite rök
<ibm> nu för tiden blir allt mindre och mindre vilket gör det känsligare trots det verkar grafikkortet funka
<realubot> dodel: Det har du rätt i.
 * realubot läste lite om RAID.
<realubot> ibm: Det är väl inte säkert att det bli käsnligare för att det blir mindre?
<realubot> Så enkelt är nog inte sambandet.
<ibm> jo det blir det så länge man inte kör vatten kylning och sånt här
<Screedo> jag har googlat lite för att hitta om paraboler i hyreslagen, det har tydligen vairut uppe i eu domstolen, där fick fastighetsägarna backa angående vräckning och pga av informationsfrihet så kan inte fastighetsägaren neka en hyresgäst att ha en parabol, men fastighetsägaren kan däremot förbjuda hyresgästen att inte montera den i fasaden någonstans, då den påverkar fastighetens
<Screedo> konstruktion och säkerhet, då om parabolen trillar ner och skadar något så är det fastighetsägarens ansvar, som då får driva en process mot hyresgästen, men mot den skadade är det fastighetsägaren som är den ansvarige och ekonomiske skyldige. därmed  förbjuder fastighetsägaren att hyresgäster monterar paraboler i fasaden eller på någon annan del av fastigheten. Man får
<Screedo> däremot sätta upp en parabol med golvstativ på balkongen men den får ej sticka ut från balkongen.
<ibm> eller speciella skydd för just sånt
<realubot> Screedo: Det är det jag har trott hela tiden.
<Screedo> jupp, och det jag sagt hela tiden :)
<realubot> :)
<ibm> menar du att hyres avtalet ljuger
<ibm> är detta från 2012
<realubot> ibm: Det kanske är så att hyresvärden har skrivit in saker i avtalet som inte håller om det blir en rättslig prövning?
<Screedo> hyresavtalet får säga vad detta är vad lagen säger om om det hela.
 * realubot är afk.
<Screedo> men det är också fastställt att en parabol är inte tillräcklig anledning för uppsägning.
<Screedo> men sedan är frågan hur det fungerar om du får varningar från fastighetsägaren då du åsidosätter säkerheten på fastigheten och har gjort en direkt påverkan på fastigheten.
<einand> Same pictures but different effects http://3gdev.com/gallery/lund/
<ibm> det står i hyres avtalet att denna lag kom till från 2012 och att den tillåter för fastigheter att förbjuda paraboler helt och hållet i balkongen även om den står innanför och inte sticker
<Screedo> finns inte
<Screedo> be dem hänsivar till balk och paragraf.
<Screedo> hänvisa*
<ibm> vadå ljuger de kan man skylla på de
<Berxwedan> ni som kör windows vad för compositing använder dom?
<Berxwedan> vilka effekter är det som kickar igång?
<Screedo> be dem förklara sig
<Berxwedan> Screedo:  menar du mig?
<Screedo> nä, ibm
<Screedo> :d
<Berxwedan> Screedo: haha håller ni fortfarande på med honom?
<Screedo> men är du sugen får du gärna be effekterna förklara sig, kan bli en underhållande del kanske... :P
<Screedo> vi pratade paraboler på fastigheter som hyresgäst.
<Screedo> afk
<Berxwedan> Screedo: jag vill gärna veta varför någon byter över till win, eftersom blob drivrutiner ej lirar bra med linux compositor för somliga grafikkort. när samma lösning ges köra DE som ej kräver compositor eller har väldigt simpel sådant.
<Berxwedan> Screedo: haha ibm är en rolig filur.
<Berxwedan> windows aero eller vad det heter, suger ju ändå pung. så jag undrar vad för eyecandy windows har.
<Berxwedan> :) blev visst "tyst".
<einand> realubot: http://www.gp.se/nyheter/sverige/1.1021914-man-traffad-av-parabolantenn
<Screedo> einand, den där stationen tycket jag mig känna igen.
<Screedo> tycker*
<einand> Screedo: om du vart i lund så känner du igen den ;)
<Screedo> lol, såg inte url...
<Screedo> jodå
<Screedo> är från lund så.
<einand> hehehe
<Markk> :)
<Markk> Screedo: Jag importerade min flickvän därifrån.
<Screedo> :)
<Markk> Bodde uppe vid Kämnärs.
 * phnom sitter på kämnärs nu
<Markk>  :D
<Markk> Många skåningar vi har här då.
<Screedo> ni är väl med i föreningen som vill göra skåne fritt? de åker upp en gång om året och gröver ur en bit såskåne kan lossna från resten av landet :)
<Screedo> gräver*
<phnom> Nä, men jag har försökt putta omkull domkyrkan ett par gånger
<Markk> Det finns ju även tvärtom.
<Markk> Svenskar som vill få bort Skåne.
<Markk> Gräv bort Skåne tror jag dom heter.
<Screedo> hehe
<Markk> "Svenskar" <- see what I did there?
<Markk> :D
<phnom> Vi har ju även spettets vänner som vill frigöra småland, om jag inte minns helt fel.
<Markk> Haha
<Markk> Lite större jobb kanske.
<phnom> Ah, var visst skåne det också.
<Markk> Haha
<phnom> Jomensåatteeeeh, dags att installera arch på jobbdatorn kanske?
<Berxwedan> phnom: nej. det vore dumt :P.
<Berxwedan> phnom: det är populärt att installera windows här :P.
<dodel> Hejsan. Jag undrar om man kan installera ubuntu 12.04 med gnome 2?
<dodel> Eller vi tar t.ex denna. http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_96.43.16.html Det är drivrutiner för Linux, men tror ni att dom fungerar på 12.04?
<Berxwedan> ibm stack och tvillingbrodern logga in :)
<Haffe> dodel: På fråga 2 frågar jag. Varför använder du inte jockey?
<Berxwedan> dodel: http://www.unixmen.com/install-mate-1-4-in-ubuntu-12-04-linuxmint13-and-debian/
<dodel> Haffe: Jag gör det grafiskt istället
<dodel> Klarar unity 64mb grafikkort?
<Haffe> dodel: jockey är grafiskt.
<dodel> Hejsan. Nu kör jag med ett annat grafikkort från 1999. Det är en Geforce4 MX 420 och jag har hittat drivrutiner för linux för just detta kort. Drivrutinerna är från 2010. Men när jag skulle installera det så gick det inte. Jag var root och hade stängt av unity. Så här är min log på error. Det verkar som jag saknar något, men vad? Jockey känner inte av drivrutinerna och verkar inte kunna installera dem automatiskt. http://pastebin.com/aSegRU6V
<Haffe> dodel: Har du installerat build-essential?
<dodel> noep
<johanbr> dodel, nyare drivrutiner från nvidia har knappast stöd för det kortet, och äldre drivrutiner har inte stöd för moderna kärnor
<dodel> johanbr: Kortet fungerade bra i ubuntu när ubuntu hade gnome 2
<dodel> 8.04 Dapper Drake
<johanbr> mycket har ändrats sen dess
<johanbr> möjligen funkar det med nouveau (som du inte behöver installera nåt för)
<dodel> ok. SKa testa nivida nu
<dodel> nouveau?
<johanbr> http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<Berxwedan> dodel=ibm
<dodel> Det blev ett framsteg nu iallafall. Nu frågar den om jag har ställt in efter rätt kärna, vilket jag inte har och programmet tvingas avslutas. Någon som vet hur man ställer in i linuxkärnana?
<dodel> http://pastebin.com/trD5Vemu
<dodel> "If you are using a Linux 2.4 kernel, please make sure        you either have configured kernel sources matching your        kernel or the correct set of kernel headers installed        on your system."
<dodel> JAg har 3.2 kärnan
<einand> dodel: coolt
<dodel> einand: Vadå coolt?
<einand> dodel: att du kör 3.2
<dodel> einand: Vilken ubuntu version kör du?
<einand> dodel: ingen
<dodel> einand: Debian? Ubuntu 12.04 har linuxkärnan 3.2.xx
<einand> dodel: jaha?
<einand> dodel: kör debian på mina serverar
<einand> kör dock windows på klienterna
<dodel> Källa: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<Dynamit> Någon som har tid att titta på http://www.homebrew.rar-network.se/homebrew/nintendo/wii-homebrew/usb-loader-gx och säga vad den tycker om galleri som finns på den sidan?
<Berxwedan> Dynamit: coolt. men jag fattar inget av det :).
<Dynamit> Det är en homebrew sida på Svenska
<Dynamit> Det där är ett homebrew som heter USB Loader GX till Nintendo Wii
<X-Sleepy-X> Hej, någon här som är duktig på installation av mail server med hjälp av tasksel install mail-server?
<Berxwedan> Dynamit: okej. säger mig fortfarande inget, men coolt. :)
<X-Sleepy-X> Någon länk till en "lätt" guide hade varit trevligt men antar att det finns ganska många sätt att göra det på...
<Dynamit> Berxwedan: Homebrew är en vanlig term för hemmagjorda tv-spel skapade till kommersiella spelkonsoler. Dock inkluderas inte spel som sprids kommersiellt utan licensiering av konsoltillverkaren
<Berxwedan> Dynamit: okej.
<Dynamit> Jag hoppas på att få sidan väldigt bra, att bli få sidan då väldigt känd inom homebrew världen i Sverige
<Berxwedan> Dynamit: lycka till
<Dynamit> genom att erbjuda Beta, Stabila bra information om olika homebrew för olika konsoler etc. som har med homebrew att göra
<Dynamit> Tycker jag har en rätt bra grund eller är jag ute och cyklar tycker du Berxwedan?
<Berxwedan> Dynamit: svårt för mig uttala om detta då jag har NOLL kunskap om detta. men jag hoppas dig ändå lycka till.
<Dynamit> Om vi säger som så här tycker du själva sidan är enkelt att hantera?
<Berxwedan> Dynamit: det tycker jag
<Berxwedan> ubuntu.se är till salu, någon intresserad? :)
<Dynamit> Hur kommer det sig?
<Haffe> kodein: https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/432013_10151086969969617_566588109_n.jpg
<Berxwedan> Dynamit: ingen aning. fråga dem.
<Dynamit> Så nu blir det enklare att hämta filerna som finns på sidan
<Dynamit> ;)
<Berxwedan> Dynamit: ingen aning vad du menar.
<Dynamit> http://www.homebrew.rar-network.se/homebrew/nintendo/wii-homebrew/category/8-bannerbomb-v2 titta i längst ner till höger
<Berxwedan> Dynamit: jaha. :) jag som skrev om andra saker.
<Dynamit> ska göra när jag förstår bättre så QR koden länkar direkt till varje fil istället för sidan
<Dynamit> Jag är rätt nöjd med alla funktionerna som finns på sidan om man tar i beakt hur lite tid jag ändå har lagt ner
<Berxwedan> Dynamit: hur mycket har du lagt ner?
<johanbr> nån annan som har problem med att få android att ansluta till anonyma smb-shares?
<Dynamit> I kontinuerligt anpassning etc. utan att räkna in själva det här och det här vill jag ha så skulle jag nog säga 3-4timmar
<dodel> Är det någon som kan det här: Installera Nvidia drivrutiner för linuxkärnan 3.2.0-23 ? Kollar i denna tråd som en person som har exakt samma fel. Problemet är att jag förstår direkt inte hur man ska göra. http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=268382
<johanbr> i ubuntu är det inga problem, men alla androidklienter jag hittat säger att det är fel user/lösenord
<Dynamit> dodel: 3.2.0-27-generic kör jag på och har Nvidia drivrutiner
<Dynamit> Vad han försvann fort då
<dodel> Dynamit: Jo, men jag har laddat ned från Nvidia och ska köra direkt från den. Problemet är att dom säger ": If you are using a Linux 2.4 kernel, please make sure you either have configured kernel sources matching your kernel or the correct set of kernel headers installed on your system." Sen vet jag inte vad man ska göra.
<dodel> Nu är 2.4 bara ett exepel. Kan ju lika gärna stå 3.2.0-23 också
<Dynamit> exakt vad den säger se till att ha kärnans "headers" installerade i systemet
<johanbr> dodel, nyare nvidia-drivrutiner har inte stöd för ditt kort, även om om du skulle få dem att kompilera
<Dynamit> sudo apt-get install kernel-devel kernel-headers   borde lösa det i Ubuntu
<dodel> Hur gör jag det? Vet inte om jag har ens installerat hedaders
<dodel> johanbr: Men dom drivrutinerna är gjorda för mitt kort.
<Dynamit> johanbr jag kör gammalt grafikkort och funkar hur bra som helst för mig
<Dynamit> dodel: sudo apt-get install kernel-devel kernel-headers   borde lösa det i Ubuntu
<johanbr> dodel, vilket är versionsnumret på drivrutinen du laddat ner?
<Dynamit> johanbr: NVIDIA Corporation C77 [GeForce 8200M G] (rev a2) och de gör fortfarande drivrutiner till det gamla aset till grafikkort
<dodel> johanbr: Kunde inte hitta paketet kernel-headers.
<dodel> Måste jag göra apt-get update?
<Dynamit> kan vara bra att pröva med det
<dodel> DYnamit: Jag har Nvidia Geforce4 MX 420 64MB
<dodel> Det ska räcka för Unity
<Dynamit> haha jag tycker jag lever på stenåldern
<Dynamit> GeForce4 slutade väl göra typ 01
<dodel> DYnamit: Då ska du veta jag då. Jag har 2.2ghz med 2 CPU. 500 gb hårdisk och 4 gb ram. På en dator från 2001. :) Det var inte 2002 som jag trodde först.
<dodel> Dynamit: Har ingen aning, men sista drivrutinerna för den kom 2010 så dom är bara 2 år gamla :)
<Dynamit> var ju ditt GeForce4 jag kommenterade dodel
<dodel> Men "Kunde inte hitta paketet kernel-headers". MÃ¥ste jag uppdatera?
<Dynamit> sudo apt-get update
<Dynamit> annars så fattar jag inte vad det är just nu
<johanbr> finns inget paket som heter kernel-headers i ubuntuarkivet
<Dynamit> arkivet herre gud ska ni köra 10.10?
<dodel> johanbr: Misstänkte det.
<Dynamit> dodel: jag ändrade bara det som stog fel för ubuntu ifrån länken du skickade
<Dynamit> jag har inte behövt bry mig även fast jag har installerat drivrutinerna själv
<dodel> Dynamit: Okej, men då finns det bara en utväg.
<dodel> Dynamit: Här är min error log iallafall http://pastebin.com/trD5Vemu
<johanbr> i vilket fall som helst kommer inte en drivrutin från 2010 att kompilera på en modern kärna
<Dynamit> If you are using a Linux 2.6 kernel, please make sure
<Dynamit>        you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel
<Dynamit>        installed on your system
<Dynamit> och dodel: finns inte redan själva drivrutinerna kompilerade redan så det är bara en .sh fil som ska köras
<dodel> Dynamit: Jo, men då får jag detta medelande
<dodel> Dynamit: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_96.43.16.html
<Dynamit> du ska köra .sh från terminal läge utan att ha xorg igång
<Dynamit> som root
<dodel> Dynamit. Jag gör redan det. Ubuntu 12.04 har inte xorg. Unity har den
<Dynamit> förlåt xServ ska inte köras
<Dynamit> om man nu ska vara så petig
<dodel> jag skriver sudo service lightdm stop
<dodel> Sen sudo sh nividfilen.run
<johanbr> dodel, den drivrutinen finns redan paketerad i ubuntu, prova installera paketet nvidia-96
<dodel> okej! :)
<Berxwedan> johanbr: har den ej tagits bort än
<dodel> varför heter den nvidia-96?
<johanbr>  Berxwedan, finns paketerad i Precise iaf
<johanbr> dodel, 96 är nvidias versionsnummer
<dodel> okok men då stänger jag av lightdm och installerar :)
<Berxwedan> johanbr: oki. trodde 12.04 hade tagit bort stödet.
<dodel> johanbr och Dynamit: Tackar! Ni löste mitt grafikproblem :) Nvidia-96 var rätta drivrutiner för Geforce4 serien
<dodel> Nu fattas det bara att jag får igång flash
<Dynamit> var så lite
<Dynamit> det ska bara vara installera
<Dynamit> det
<dodel> Kör firefox och firefox har installerat Shockware flash. Sak skicka en printscreen men muggen väntar :)
<Dynamit> http://www.homebrew.rar-network.se/homebrew/nintendo/wii-homebrew/bannerbomb du kan ju testa med det ;)
<dodel> Så här ser det ut när jag går in på youtube http://oi49.tinypic.com/2a5yngw.jpg
<Dynamit> på min sida då?
<Dynamit> saknas spelaren där också
<dodel> Nej, på youtube
<Dynamit> men dodel: det var en fråga
<dodel> Dynamit: Ja, allt saknas. Du ser väll länken jag skickade?
<Dynamit> men ja men du har för brottom att läsa
<Dynamit> http://www.homebrew.rar-network.se/homebrew/nintendo/wii-homebrew/bannerbomb saknas media spelaren där?
<dodel> Ja
<Dynamit> about:plugins
<Dynamit> skriv det i FF
<Dynamit> hockwave Flash
<Dynamit>     Fil: libflashplayer.so
<Dynamit>     Version:
<Dynamit>     Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<Dynamit> MIME-typ 	Beskrivning 	Filändelse
<Dynamit> application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf
<Dynamit> application/futuresplash 	FutureSplash Player 	spl
<Dynamit> borde du få fram
<Dynamit> lol hockwave ska vara Shockwave
<dodel> Shockwave Flash      Fil: libflashplayer.so     Version:      Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202  MIME-typ 	Beskrivning 	Filändelse application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf application/futuresplash 	FutureSplash Player 	spl
<Dynamit> dåså då vet den om flash player
<dodel> Dynamit: Men den känner inte av
<Dynamit> men den vet av den
<Dynamit> annars hade den inte funnits i about:plugins
<dodel> Dynamit: Står det någon ruta t.ex "Du har versionen..." här http://www.adobe.com/support/flashplayer/downloads.html
<Dynamit> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<dodel> eller här http://get.adobe.com/se/flashplayer/
<Dynamit> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<Dynamit> titta där
<Dynamit> det ska stå You have version 11,2,202,236 installed
<maxjezy> ni har sett nya hotmail (outlook) ?
<maxjezy> god damn it vad sexig tjänst
<Dynamit> nej det har jag inte vill inte ha med det att göra när det gäller Microsoft jäkla mail klient för den har sätt för jäklig ut länge
<dodel> Dynamit: http://oi47.tinypic.com/197f3m.jpg
<maxjezy> dodel, har du problem med flash ännu?
<Dynamit> skumt
<Dynamit> jag har inte haft några problem alls
<dodel> maxjezy: Japp. Men grafikkortet är fixat :)
<maxjezy> dodel, har du tagit bort gnash då?
<dodel> maxjezy: Nej
<dodel> Vad är det?
<maxjezy> dodel, gör det så kommer det fungera
<maxjezy> gnash är som flash
<maxjezy> fast cpskadad
<Dynamit> med andra ord skit
<dodel> apt-get remove gnash?
<maxjezy> ubuntu har valt att gynna olika och därmed åkte gnash med
<Dynamit> ja
<maxjezy> eller så söker du på gnash i synaptic
<Dynamit> synaptic är inte med som standard längre
<maxjezy> och bockar ur allt med gnash att göra, det är ett web-plugin har jag för mig som sätter käppar i julet
<maxjezy> Dynamit, joho, installerade ju senaste ubuntu igår
<Dynamit> Va fn inte med när jag skulle installera sist
<Dynamit> om det var 11.10 eller 12.10 som inte hade med minns jag inte
<Dynamit> oj lol
<Dynamit> 12.04 inte 12.10
<dodel> vilken är snabbast? Firefox eller chrome?
<Dynamit> sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-*
<maxjezy> chrome
<Dynamit> men chrome suger enligt mig
<maxjezy> inte enligt mig
<Dynamit> dessutom så är det bara någon jäkla rutten ms sekund
<maxjezy> däremot firefox gör det
<Dynamit> jäkla Google dyrkare
<maxjezy> firefox tar typ 20 ggr längre tid att starta upp
<maxjezy> och stänga ner
<Dynamit> men nu ska det inte bli strid mellan oss
<maxjezy> google ftw
<maxjezy> och microsoft
<Dynamit> men chrome tar typ 30% mer CPU också
<maxjezy> källa på det?
<Dynamit> du jag har sätt chrome ha typ 20 processor igång samtidigt
<Dynamit> ja mina ögon
<dodel> Jag tyckte att chrome var snabbare på Windows än firefox. Men nu i ubuntu så är dom typ lika snabba
<Dynamit> som sagt jag har sätt med mina ögon chrome har typ 20 processer igång samtidigt
<Dynamit> medans FF håller sig till 1
<dodel> Jag hade inte installerat Gnash
<dodel> Man kanske ska göra det?
<Dynamit> gör bara sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-*
<Dynamit> så borde allting försvinna
<Dynamit> som har med gnash att göra
<maxjezy> jaja, firefox är bäst
<Dynamit> maxjezy det sa jag inte
<Dynamit> det är en smak sak
<Dynamit> och jag accepterar vad du tycker
<maxjezy> webben är endå överskattad
<Dynamit> finns ju de som tycker om IE så vadå men jag undviker mer än gärna IE
<Dynamit> bättre med links2 eller hur maxjezy ;)
<maxjezy> jag funderar på att sloopa allt med www
<dodel> Det är samma sak
<maxjezy> har hört att kriminella gäng och organisationer styr www
<Dynamit> links2 det är webbläsare det
<Dynamit> får du till det dodel:?
<dodel> Nej. Samma sak nu
<dodel> Jag tror att hemsidan känner inte igen
<dodel> HEmsidan känner inte av att jag har flash
<dodel> tror jag
<Dynamit> du då borde det inte vara samma på alla sidor
<Dynamit> Ja nä nu ska det bli lugn och ro för er här
<Dynamit> för nu ska lilla jag sova
 * Dynamit hör hur maxjezy tänker gud välsigne dig han ska gå och sova
<dodel> okok.
<maxjezy> haha
 * Dynamit godnatt sov så gott allihop
<maxjezy> nattnatt
<dodel> Kan man installera typ GPU drivrutin eller har man redan gjort det när man har installerat nvidia-96 drivrutinen för mitt kort?
<dodel> Klocka så man får snabbare GPU?
<einand> ~– Det är i Norge som alla bilder hämtas och lämnas in. Den svenska sajten är mest en säljkanal. Mer i detalj hur systemet fungerar vet jag inte, säger Peter Andersen, teknikchef
<einand> hur kan man vara teknikchef om man inte vet hur sitt egna system fungerar
 * einand går och hämtar en motorsåg
<dodel> Alltså när ni installerade Google Chrome så fungerade flash? Förstår inte varför flash är inprogrammerat i det chrome jag laddar ned :P
<dodel> Igen som kan vara bussig och skicka google chrome plugins till mej? :)
#ubuntu-se 2012-08-02
<dodel> Går det att använda PCI-E kort i AGP PRO?
<gecko> +5 och regn. Lysande väderlek
<gecko> Nu har vi bott i huset i 14 dagar. undrar när jag ska orka koppla in högtalarna i datorn :)
<gecko> Och mitt nya slutsteg står även det oinkopplat och oprövat. Snabb kille :)
<gecko> Undrar varför affärerna som jag ska till öppnar så sent? Dom lathundarna.
<gecko> Nåj. Sent och sent. 09:00 kanske inte är så sent normalt sett.
<gecko> Men å andra sidan så är jag inte helt normal :)
<gecko> Suck. Och inget kaffe heller för hustrun sover ännu.
<gecko> Undrar om jag ska ta och spika fast lite kabel.
<Haffe> Snart.
<Haffe> Snart.
<amelia> omg
<Dynamit> Nämen titta amelia lever ;)
<Dynamit> Hur är läget?
<amelia> Dynamit: trött som fan... försöker motivera mig till att gå och duscha så jag kan åka till jobbet. själv?
<antii> amelia: sovmorgon ju ;)..
<amelia> antii: jag skulle behöva sovmorgon till typ lunch..
<antii> amelia: ah..
<Dynamit> Bra, sitter och kompilerar just nu senaste Revision  av Wiiflow, håller nämligen på med en hemsida om homebrew på Svenska och för att få väldigt bra rykte om bra Svensk homebrew sida så ska jag erbjuda på den sidan både stabila och Alpha, Beta, Nightly versioner på den sidan
<antii> amelia: själv somnade jag 22.
<Dynamit> men även vara användarvänlig och lätt att förstå såklart
<Dynamit> http://www.homebrew.rar-network.se/homebrew/nintendo/wii-homebrew/usb-loader-gx Tycker jag har lyckas rätt bra redan med hemsidan
<amelia> nu duschen.. tillbaka när jag orkat mig in till kontoret..
<Dynamit> okej
<Dynamit> ha det så bra
<Dynamit> Någon fler en de som redan har kommenterat vad de tycker som har lust att kolla på sidan för att ge kommentar?
<gecko> Vilken sida?
<Dynamit> http://www.homebrew.rar-network.se/homebrew/nintendo/wii-homebrew/
<gecko> Aha. Det är för sådant. Inget jag pysslar med.
<phnom> Morrn, någon svn-ninja här? Jag har en lokal checkout som har tappat bort sin .svn-mapp, problemet är att det är ändringar i både repository och min lokala mapp. Finns det något smidigt sätt att lösa det på eller måste jag checka ut det igen på annan plats och manuellt merga mina ändringar?
<Dynamit> det låter skumt svn-ninja nä men lite kan man ju eftersom jag håller på med homebrew
<Dynamit> kan dessvärre inte komma på något sätt just nu phnom
<Dynamit> gecko du kan ju säga vad du tycker om sidan i sig
<Dynamit> ;)
<Dynamit> Jippi nu ska jag hitta i källkoden vart det står att wiiflow ska ladda IOS slot 249 så jag kan ändra de till annan slot kompilera den och ändra till en annan slot
<Dynamit> verkar vara i Makefile med lite tur
<Dynamit> ska titta mer vilka flera IOS slot det är man brukar kompilera till minns att det är 3/st 222, ***, 249
<Dynamit> hahah var vist 250 och ingen där emellan
<phnom> Dynamit: Vad har SVN med homebrew att göra?
<Dynamit> ofta så använder man SVN för att hålla det uppdaterad till senaste källkoden, eller så används git men vad jag har sätt så är det nog mest SVN
<Haffe> Snart.
<phnom> Haffe: Fisk?
<Haffe> Snart.
 * realubot läser gamla foruminlägg han har skrivit i ubuntu-se.org jan 2008.
<realubot> Jag har allt lärt mig lite under resans gång. Vad sägs om dessa frågor:
<realubot> "Jaha, bara en fråga, vad då kärnan, vad är skillnaden mellan kärnan och operativsystemet?"
<realubot> "...  finns det någon nackdel att ha både Ubuntu och XP på samma dator, påverkar dom varandra på något märkligt vis?"
<realubot> Sover ni?
<sakjur> realubot: vaken ;)
<sakjur> Svar på frågan inom citat: Det beror på
<sakjur> Om du dualbootar på en liten hårddisk så har du klart nackdelen att du inte utnyttjar utrymmet maximalt
<sakjur> även om det inte är ett problem så gillar inte Windows XP ext4 vilket gör att du inte kan läsa dina Linux-filer i Windows.
<sakjur> Om du installerar Ubuntu med WUBI så baserar du Ubuntu på delar av Microsofts starthanterare, filsystem osv.
<sakjur> Ubuntu kmr troligen bli marginellt segare, men XP har också massor med buggar.
<sakjur> sen kan du inte ha fler än fyra logiska partitioner på en och samma hårddisk, så om du ska ha swap, LVM, /boot, C: och en delad disk så är du körd
<sakjur> dessutom så är XP dryg och bör inte installeras _efter_ Ubuntu, så tänk på att installera Ubuntu först
<sakjur> s/först/sist/
<sakjur> realubot: ooch det där är varför man ska läsa kontext först och sen svara :P
<sakjur> appropå nostalgi - när bytte forumet till phpBB förresten?
<phnom> sakjur: Finns faktiskt drivrutiner för ext i windows...
<sakjur> phnom: Jag vet. Men tredjepartsdrivrutiner för filsystem är inte direkt vad jag kallar "stöd för"
<realubot> sakjur: Haha.
<realubot> sakjur: Du missade min kommentar innan citaten.
<realubot> 09:47  * realubot läser gamla foruminlägg han har skrivit i ubuntu-se.org jan 2008.
<realubot> 09:47 < realubot> Jag har allt lärt mig lite under resans gång. Vad sägs om dessa frågor:
<realubot> Och sedan klisrade jag in frågorna. Du loggade in mellan. :D
<realubot> sakjur: Så du är 4,5 år sen med svaren. ;)
<sakjur> realubot: såg det när jag kollade i loggen på nätet ;) men när du joinade, var det phpBB redan då eller kom det senare?
<kodein> Haffe: mycket fyndigt.
<Haffe> I sanning.
<realubot> sakjur: Det var phpBB (tror jag).
<realubot> sakjur: Det finns en screenshot, vänta ...
<Dynamit> 149MB för 2 min. klipp vad lite eller hur var det
<kodein> Haffe: http://www.lysator.liu.se/~busk/cola.png
<realubot> sakjur: Så såg forumet ut jan 2008: http://imageshack.us/f/89/skrmbildvy9.png/
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<realubot> Jag kommer ihåg när jag började med Ubuntu 2008 och tyckte att utseendet var skitfult. Nu använder jag LXDE med nästan samma utseende som 7.04/7.10 hade och tycker det ser riktigt bra ut.
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 2008 in launchpad "broken link to .../+translations" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2008
<realubot> Och vilken hårdvara jag satt på då ...
<Haffe> kodein: :)
<realubot> "I Windows XP har jag ett problem, ibland fryser bilden, men man kan röra musen och klicka på saker, men bilden uppdateras liksom inte även om datorn reagerar. Sedan dröjer det någon sekund eller två så blir bilden svart i ytterligare någon sekund och sedan återkommer bilden och allt är som vanligt igen, plus att det man klickat på utan att få upp något då bilden frös nu syns på skärmen.
<realubot> Dessutom måste jag starta om datorn ett par gånger vid varje uppstart annars är garfiken helt kass, massa störningar plus att Windows ibland inte ens laddar in utan bara visar svart bild, samma sak hände nu när jag försökte starta Ubuntu, krävdes ca 5-10 omstarter innan grafiken rättar till sig. Detta är alltså oberoende av operativssytem."
<realubot> Den dator håller ju inte ...
<sakjur> realubot: Åh, myspys! Det där var det SMF jag först mötte på våren 2007
<realubot> I Ubuntu-forumet: Total posts: 4142
<realubot> Är det någon som slår det?
<realubot> Jo då. Lätt också. Vulfgar: Total posts: 12491
<realubot> Vulfgar har bara varit aktiv i lite mer än ett år mer än mig dessutom ...
<realubot> Det kallar jag aktivitet.
<sakjur> realubot: mhm
<sakjur> Haha, jag kom in i April 2007... känns galet att tänka mig att jag använt Linux i fem år ;)
<realubot> Jag ligger ju inte ens i topp 10: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=&sk=d&sd=d
<Haffe> Var du med när vi körde ubuntu 6.06?
<realubot> sakjur: Ja, man har lärt sig en del men om man tänker på hur många år man har hållit på så blir man lite rädd.
<realubot> Haffe: Jag? Nej, jag började med 7.10 i jan 2008.
<sakjur> realubot: Jag är på 2^6 plats ;)
<realubot> En sak som är rolig med listan är ju att Okänd leder stort. Vem är det? Det står att det är en person som inte går att spåra p.g.a. förra systemet bla bla ...
<sakjur> DimensionX lr LJ troligen
<sakjur> lr, ja.. en kombination
<sakjur> ah, inte LJ - men troligen DimensionX var en av de bidragande där
<realubot> Och varför är Mekaniserad Apelsin hedersmedlem? :|
<realubot> sakjur: Var är DimensonX då? Har han/hon gått upp i rök?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<kodein> en apelsin med urverk
<kodein> "Ho, ho, ho! Well if it isn't fat stinking billy goat Billy Boy in poison! How art thou, thou globby bottle of cheap stinking chip oil? Come and get one in the yarbles, if ya have any yarbles, ya eunuch jelly thou!"
<sakjur> Ny Doctor Who trailer ^_^
<sakjur> realubot: osäker, men tror att DX tröttnade..
<xintron> Har vi någon awk-guru här? Vill söka igenom en fil rad för rad och ifall en viss rad matchar skall raderna därifrån till slutet skrivas ut (så vid första träff av if-satsen, skriv ut till slutet av filen). Känns onödigt att köra if-satsen på varenda rad efter första träffen
<Kimmen> måste det vara awk?
<xintron> Kimmen, mjae.. Själva situationen är väldigt irriterande. Log-parsing baserat på datum (som skrivs i 120802 11:35:19-form)
<xintron> för att lösa det korrekt måste man nästan konvertera varenda rad till unixtimestamp och se om det är större än det datum man angett
<xintron> Vilket känns segt med ~500k rader
<xintron> Men får väl scripta ihop något som gör detta. date borde ju vara snabbt nog kan man tycka
<xintron> jag menar: for i in {0..20000}; do date -d "120802 11:10:49" >/dev/null; done; tar 47 sekunder att köra igenom
<xintron> Och då är där ingen logik eller liknande heller :/
<xintron> fast iofs, kan nog få ned det till typ 100k rader och det borde gå snabbare att köra igenom
<Kimmen> hmm, borde väl kunna köra sed och ta bort de rader som är ointressanta först
<xintron> Kimmen, Det har jag redan gjort
<xintron> Problemet där  är dock att hur kan man veta vilka som är ointressanta? klockan kan ha blivit ny timme. Det kan blivit ny dag och offseten är flytande
<Kimmen> det första du skrev går ju fixa med: "sed -n '/keyword/,$p'"
<Kimmen> lägg till en fil efter kommandot så söks den igenom till första matchningen av keyword och sen printar den ut resten av raderna
<xintron> jag använder redan grep för att filtrera bort onödiga rader (~ varannan rad skall ej användas)
<xintron> Detta filtreras dock ej på tid
<Kimmen> börja med sed då för att ta bort allt som inträffat före en viss tid, då borde du ju vara nere på en hel del mindre rader
<Kimmen> vet inte vad som är snabbast, grep eller sed
<xintron> Men det går ju inte att plocka ut om det inträffat före en viss tid med varken sed, grep eller awk på något vettigt sätt
<kodein> grep
<kodein> sed är ju mer programmerbart. det beror väl på vad du ska göra.
<xintron> Säg att jag vill ha allt efter 120802 11:40:10. Raden som är 120802 11:40:11 kommer ju då ej matchas och inget från den filen hämtas.
<xintron> om det nu inte finns någon 11:40:10-rad i filen
<xintron> Därav denna omständiga lösning
<Kimmen> vill du ha allt som inträffat i ett tidsintervall?
<xintron> nej. Tidpunkten och framåt
<Kimmen> isf är det enkelt med ett regexp
<xintron> is not...
<Kimmen> tidpunkten och framåt åstadkommer du ju med kommandot jag skrev
<xintron> finns alldeles för många variabler för att det skall vara smidigt med ett regexp
<sakjur> xintron: dela upp filen
<Kimmen> "sed -n '/120802\ 11/,$p' filnamn" kommer printa ut allt efter första raden som innehåller "120802 11"
<xintron> Låt oss använda följande exempel: http://pastie.org/private/ttebrxgduxvg4yyfagrga jag vill matcha allt *från och med* 11:40:10.
<xintron> Kimmen, ja, men då tiden är dynamisk är det inte möjligt
<sakjur> börja med att kolla på de första 6 siffrorna efter närmsta \n efter mitten av filen
<sakjur> less than eller more than, gå åt rätt håll tills du når rätt datum
<xintron> Blir det ny timme skiter det sig. Blir det ny dag (och även månad i vissa enstaka fall) failar det även stenhårt
<Kimmen> xintron: hur vet du då från vilken tidpunkt du vill filtrera?
<sakjur> när du når rätt datum gör du samma sak
<xintron> Kimmen, Personen anger en offset (i sekunder)
<xintron> Därav är det inte möjligt att på ett smidigt och enkelt vis "träffa" med regexp
<X-Sleepy-X> :)
<Kimmen> xintron: nu är jag med =)
<xintron> curl -s 'http://pastie.org/pastes/4376833/text?key=ttebrxgduxvg4yyfagrga' | sed -n '/11:40:10/,$p'
<xintron> exempelvis
<xintron> borde ge tre rader men funkar ej då tiden är dynamisk :)
<xintron> (i detta exempel har den dynamiska tiden blivit 11:40:10)
<sakjur> sed är inte så smart tror jag..
<xintron> Men jag är tacksam för förslagen iaf :)
<Kimmen> ska se om jag kommer på nåt klokt
<xintron> Tror att min lösning är så "klokt" det blir om man vill få ihop något fungerande snabbt :)
<Kimmen> ser tidsstämpeln alltid likadan ut?
<xintron> formatet: ja
<Kimmen> ok
<sakjur> som sagt, stycka upp filen, på så sätt kollar du på max ~20 rader
<xintron> Men tänk på att om det blir ny dag så kan du inte greppa på 12080(1|2) (11|00|01):(11)... osv
<Kimmen> jag är lite inne på ditt spår att kolla vad tidsstämpeln blir i unix tid
<xintron> Känns som det mest hållbara. Och sedan se till att få ut så *få* rader det bara går så man slipper kolla allt för mycket
<Kimmen> men man kan ju göra en snabbkoll först och se om tidsoffset inträffar på samma dag
<Kimmen> men det kanske du gjort?
<xintron> Så mycket har jag begränsat det ja :)
<xintron> Men ej på tiden då det blir lite "bökigt"
<Kimmen> indeed
<xintron> men med dags-checken så är vi ändå nere på ~60k rader att parsa så det borde vara hållbart :)
<xintron> (hämtar senaste 1000 rader för en massa loggfiler)
<Kimmen> problem blir ju dock om det inte är samma dag, då är det 24h till att parsa
<xintron> men då kan man råka få med 1000k rader som max (eller 500 eftersom det är ungefär hälften av dem som hämtas ut om man ej begränsar på dag)
<phnom> Kan du inte bara få ut två lämpliga radnummer och stycka upp filen med head och tail?
<xintron> jag använder redan tail och hämtar senaste 1k rader
<xintron> aja, lunch. Tack!
<phnom> Jo, men den är ju redan sorterad, så då behöver du ju bara radnumret för det du är intresserad av och sen taila radnumret - totala antalet rader ur filen för att få ut allt från tidsstämpeln till slutet.
<Kimmen> problemet är att hitta rätt rad
<phnom> Aha
<Kimmen> om du har en tidsoffset som t.ex översätts till 2012-08-02 11:40:11 och den tidsstämpeln inte finns i loggfilen, vilken rad ska man börja printa?
<phnom> Den som kommer efter.
<Kimmen> vilken kommer efter? =)
<phnom> eller ja, före i tiden
<phnom> date borde ju kunna reda ut om datumetär större eller mindre
<Kimmen> tror att det är möjligt med awk, håller på att utreda
<phnom> De flesta språk brukar ju ha någon slags datum-implementation iaf
<realubot> xintron: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9274482/how-to-get-all-lines-after-a-line-number
<realubot> xintron: Där line number då är: cat fil | grep -n "" | grep -o "[[:digit:]]*"
<realubot> linenr=$(); sed -n "1,${linenr}p" file
<Kimmen> realubot: det är inga problem att få ut resterande rader, problemet är att hitta rätt rad att börja på
<realubot> Kimmen: Vad är problemet med det?
<realubot> Kimmen: grep -n "" ger ju radnumret som den träffar på?
<Kimmen> realubot: tänk dig en loggfil, du vill ha ut allt som inträffat senaste 100 sekunderna
<phnom> Fungerar inte andra svaret här? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7575267/extract-data-from-log-file-in-specified-range-of-time
<phnom> Med modifikation för timestampet såklart
<realubot> Äsch, jag får det inte att fungera ändå.
<phnom> Kan ju inte tänka mig att det skulle vara ett unikt problem som aldrig någon har löst förut :P
<realubot> phnom: Ja, det låter ju vettigt.
<realubot> Det fungerar nog. Det är ju bara att backa 100 sekunder med date-kommandot.
<Kimmen> problemet är väl inte där egentligen, problemet blir väl att få nån prestanda
<realubot> epoch time - 100 och omvandla till loggfilens datumformat och sedan grep på det.
<Kimmen> om du inte får träff på det i loggfilen då?
<Kimmen> du måste ta rad för rad i loggfilen och utvärdera om det inträffat inom eller utanför ditt tidsintervall
<Kimmen> eller ja, tills du hittar första raden som inträffat inom tidsintervallet
<phnom> Man kan ju alltid binärsöka i filen, eftersom den är sorterad.
<phnom> Det lär gå rätt mycket snabbare än att traska igenom den rad för rad iaf
<Kimmen> som jag fattade så har xintron gjort så att den stegar igenom loggfilen i delar, inte hela filen åt gången
<phnom> KAn göra binärsök på delar också, men om man kan ladda in hela filen i minnet så är det ju snabbare att göra det på hela filen.
<phnom> Kan modda den lite också och kolla värdet på raden innan, så man kan avsluta snabbare om man skulle försöka söka på en rad som inte finns.
<phnom> (Man man råkar träffa mitemellan dvs. inte säkert att det går så mycket snabbare)
<Kimmen> ja det är väl frågan vad som är snabbast, flash metoden bör ju gå snabbast med en kontroll på +- 1 för att se så man inte hamnat rätt direkt
<phnom> Om det dessutom är så att den loggar med någorlunda konstanta intervaller så kan man vikta det också så att den inte gissar i mitten hela tiden.
<phnom> flash?
<Kimmen> mm, kolla i mitten om den ska vara i högre eller lägre delen, iterera
<phnom> Ja, binärsök, aldrig hört det kallas flash förut :P
<Haffe> Intervallhalvering.
<Kimmen> det är vad jag minns det som iaf
<phnom> Internet har aldrig hört talas om det heller verkar det som :P
<phnom> Hmm, kanske skulle fortsätta jobba lite
<Kimmen> då var det bara min lärare som kallade det så :P
<Kimmen> eller om det var så att han hade flashminnen som exempel, minns inte riktigt
<Kimmen> frågan är om det finns nåt snabbare sätt att genomföra själva tidsjämförelsen än med date
<Kimmen> att exekvera date 20k ggr tog 47s
<Haffe> flash brukar vara en metod för A/D-omvandling.
<Kimmen> då är det säkert därifrån jag fått det
<phnom> Kimmen: Jo, men om man inte traskar igenom hela listan så kommer du ju inte behöva göra det 20k gånger
<sakjur> Kimmen: Om du använder intervallhalvering (tack för ordet) så kan du söka igenom 7 miljarder rader på 33 itereringar och ändå bara komma till ett resultat - för att behöva göra det 20k gånger behöver du en HELVETISKT stor hårddisk..
<Kimmen> sakjur: det är ju inte alltför tokiga siffror =)
<Kimmen> även om det blir 97 itereringar om man ska söka +-1 rad
<sakjur> Kimmen: 97 itereringar? Vrf?
<sakjur> jaha, alltså att man dessutom kollar ovanför och nedanför?
<Kimmen> precis
<sakjur> men varför skulle man göra det?
<epzil0n> hej, någon som vet om detta skulle funka i Ubuntu 12.04? http://www.feeditout.com/fedora-15-pulseaudio-m-audio-audiophile-2496/
<sakjur> Iaf, om man skulle behöva iterera 20 000 gånger så skulle det bli ett hyfsat stort tal http://www4b.wolframalpha.com/Calculate/MSP/MSP108771a2ch52d0a19i13h0000309fg2ga1fea477d?MSPStoreType=image/gif&s=3&w=493&h=2128
<epzil0n> det funkar klockrent i Fedora 17 men skulle vilja köra Ubuntu istället
<sakjur> epzil0n: testa? ;)
<epzil0n> hehe
<Kimmen> för att tidpunkten man söker efter kanske inte finns i loggen
<sakjur> det ser ut som att det borde fungera
<epzil0n> jo, men nu tänkte jag att jag kunde få ett allmänt svar om man kan göra sådär i Ubuntu också?
<sakjur> Kimmen: Ah, men det blir ju ändå bara 35 itereringar
<sakjur> för man kollar ju inte ovanför och nedanför varje, utan bara när man når till punkten att man _borde_ ha träffat punkten
<Kimmen> sakjur: sant
<epzil0n> hittade detta också http://www.geoffke.be/nieuws/5/ men det är för 10.04
<epzil0n> finns alsamixer i Ubuntu 12.04?
<Kimmen> epzil0n: ja
<epzil0n> ok, då finns det hopp :P
<sakjur> epzil0n: Absolut, använder den mest hela tiden ;)
<epzil0n> detta är första gången jag lyckats få ljud i den här burken med detta PCI kortet så vill inte sabba det men funkar Ubuntu så vill jag hellre ha det ;)
<epzil0n> sakjur: ok :)
<xintron> Kimmen, Jag kommer bara köra date på rader till första träff och sedan ta alla därifrån
<xintron> Kimmen, men de filer som ej har en träff kan det behövas att man går igenom maxantalet (som är 1000 rader) men det är något man får ta
<phnom> xintron: Kör binärsök/intervallhalvering istället, går bra mycket snabbare än att söka linjärt.
<dodel> Hejsan. Jag börjar få lite felmedelanden varför flash inte fungerar. Det står att den inte kunde läsa in Shockwaveflash. Jag undrar vart ni har eran libflashplayer.so när ni använder chrome?
<Berxwedan> dodel jag har ju redan skrivit
<Berxwedan> herregud dodel läser du ens andras kommentarer
<Berxwedan> ?
<Berxwedan> jaha nu loggar han ut
<larsemil> andol: finns piwik på internetz att använda. dalnix kan också bistå med det. såklart.
<Berxwedan> dodel: du har fått all möjlig hjälp man kan få angående flash
<Berxwedan> men ändå vänder du döv-örat till
<Berxwedan> ingen kommer orka ens hjälpa dig i slutändan
<Berxwedan> du och ibm är lika som bär
<Berxwedan> för tredje ggr dodel här har du sögvägen till vart flash för chrome bör vara: /opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so
<dodel>  Berxwedan Det är anledningen att jag försöker själv också. Jag är ingen person som skriker på hjälp och sen hoppas på att folk gör resten åt mig. Jag gör ju framsteg varje dag. Nu så står det "Shockwave flash kunde inte laddas in" och ibland "Shockwave flash has crached".
<dodel> Berxwedan: Sen måste du notera att jag loggar ut och in ofta och när jag loggar in så kan jag inte se vad som har skrivits förr
<Berxwedan> dodel: okej. låt oss nu hjälpa dig eller få löst flash problemet.
<dodel> Ska fixa vägen för PepperFlash
<dodel> Okej. I Pepperflashplayer mappen så har jag en fil som heter libpepflashplayer.so
<dodel> ska logga ut/in
<Berxwedan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1976503&page=2
<dodel> Nu har jag loggat in. Existerar filen libpeperflashplayer.so för dig i /opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash?
<dodel> libpepflashplayer.so   ska den heta
<Berxwedan> dodel: ja
<Berxwedan> dodel: http://askubuntu.com/questions/157082/how-do-i-fix-flash-player-in-chrome-20
<dodel> Berxwedan: Ok. För mig med med problemet är att chrome känner inte av den.
<Berxwedan> du kan också göra så
<dodel> Berxwedan: Nu kan jag konstatera vad som är för fel. Den kan helt enkelt inte läsa in libflashplayer.so filen
<Berxwedan> dodel: trots att du gjorde som filen ovan?
<Berxwedan> dodel: samma problem oavsett vilken linux dist du använder?
<dodel> Berxwedan: Ja antar det. Fick inte internet igång när jag testade fedora eller debian. Var inte så haj på internet då
<dodel> http://oi45.tinypic.com/e6ys2d.jpg
<dodel> Har även testat Windows och då fungerar flash
<Berxwedan> dodel: kan du testa mageia
<Berxwedan> du behöver ej använda den
<Berxwedan> för se om problemet verkligen är uppströms dvs google chrome eller om det är dist-specifik för din burk
<dodel> Vad är det som är så spciellt med mageia?
<dodel> Okej. Ska testa magiena
<Berxwedan> dodel: :) inget. bara en dist som jag själv använder.
<dodel> live cd endast?
<Berxwedan> dodel: finns både dvd och livecd.
<Berxwedan> dodel: dock rekommenderar jag livecd
<dodel> ok. laddar ner nu
<Berxwedan> dodel: huvud DE som de använder är KDE och Gnome.
<Berxwedan> själv kör jag KDE versionen och den är superb
<Berxwedan> dodel: har du dvd-rw eller usb som klarar av hybridison?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Berxwedan> dodel: säg till när du skapat livecd och jag kommer hjälpa dig
<epzil0n> det var ju lätt, bara välja mitt pci ljudkort i alsamixern och sedan ljudinställningarna, behövdes inga fulhack :D
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: alsa är kraftfull.
<epzil0n> så var det inte sist jag testade Ubuntu
<epzil0n> men vad gött, nu slipper jag windows träsket nästan för gott :D
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: alsa har alltid varit kraftfull, kanske ej lika lätt konfigurera som pulseaudio.
<epzil0n> jag tyckte ju inte det var krångligt bara öppna alsamixern och välja kort med f6 ;)
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: haha jepp, alsamixer har alltid haft den möjligheten.
<epzil0n> tyvätt kräver tjejens jobb mer eller mindre internet explorer för att koppla upp sig via vpn och en token annars hade det varit bye bye windows forever :)
<epzil0n> tyvärr*
<Berxwedan> dock har ubuntus implementation av pulseaudio inte varit den bästa historisk sätt.
<epzil0n> nope, hade stans strul med den för ett tag sedan
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: tror man kan köra internet explorer via wine/wine-trick/playonlinux, dock vet jag ej hur bra.
<epzil0n> mm eller kanske sätta upp en vm. ska be henne kolla med it teknikerna ;)
<epzil0n> det är ju bara vanligt kontorsarbete liksom
<Berxwedan> dual-boota är kanske bra början. då din flickvän kan först bekanta sig med ubuntu.
<Berxwedan> innan bytet sker
<epzil0n> och inte speciellt ofta hon behöver det, men vill inte beröva henne den möjlighten, sen har jag alltid flashat mina android lurar i windows, men det kanske inte är så svårt under linux heller?
<epzil0n> trippel boot nu :D
<epzil0n> windows, fedora och ubuntu :P
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: fedora är bra grejer :)
<epzil0n> jepp, gilla det :)
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: mycket av arbetet med pulseaudio sker tack vare fedora/redhat
<epzil0n> ah, det visste jag inte
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: nu vet du det :)
<epzil0n> förresten har du någon erfarenhet av freeNX servern?
<epzil0n> :)
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: fedora/redhat har mycket att göra med uppströms linux desktop
<epzil0n> eller någon annan bra lösning för att styra datorn typ vnc?
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: nee. jag och servrar är som en tjockisk kunskaper om motion
<epzil0n> hehe
<epzil0n> ska fixa ssh i alla fall
<epzil0n> nä, nu ska jag konfigurera ubuntu och installera lite program :)
<epzil0n> ha det gött
<Berxwedan> epzil0n: detsamma
<epzil0n> :)
<dodel> Berxwedan: Nu håller jag på ladda ner den. FIxade utorrent :)
<Berxwedan> dodel: okej. nice. annars kunde du ju tanka ner från deras hemsida direkt.
<Berxwedan> dodel: http://www.mageia.org/en/downloads/
<Berxwedan> under livecd
<Berxwedan> står: Europe 2
<dodel> Berxwedan: Jag vet. Dock med torrent :)
<Berxwedan> tanka antingen 32-bits/64-bits för kde eller gnome
<dodel> Jag to 32 bit med gnome
<Berxwedan> dodel: okej gör så.. kom ihåg när du startar upp livesession ta yes till drivrutiner
<Berxwedan> och f2 för välja den på svenska
<dodel> Är den debbaserad?
<Berxwedan> dodel: okej. nice det med.
<Berxwedan> dodel: nee. rpm.
<dodel> Du kör rmp? Hur är det jämförelse med deb?
<Berxwedan> dodel: :) ja du ingen skillnad.. enda skillnaden är att spotify ännu inte har någon rpm paket
<Berxwedan> annars är det väl soft
<Berxwedan> sedan är mageias pakethanterare inte lika seg som fedoras
<Berxwedan> även om yum är kraftfull
<dodel> visst laddar ner rpm filer från nätet precis som deb gör?
<dodel> yum install paket
<Berxwedan> dodel: ja
<Berxwedan> du tankar ner rpm filer som .deb men flesta paket du behöver bör finnas i repot
<dodel> Men då är det typ ingen skillnad
<Berxwedan> du behöver bara aktivera repona
<Berxwedan> dodel: enda sak jag tanka utanför repot är: google chrome/google talk och teamviewer
<Berxwedan> dodel: mageia använder inte sudo utan su
<Berxwedan> och gäller det för hela systemet:su -
<Berxwedan> dodel: för lägga upp google chrome repo: https://forums.mageia.org/en/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=2053
<Berxwedan> dodel: wb :)
<dodel> Berxwedan: När det kommer till mobilt bredband? Då är det bara stoppa in det och sedan välja vad man har och sen ansluta? Eller måste man skriva kod? Jag har 3
<Berxwedan> dodel: ingen aning om mobil bredband. då jag inte har någon, men man kan nog lägga upp med hjälp av magiea kontroll central (MCC)
<dodel> Dricker världes rundaste dricka nu :) Fryst kola brulk
<Berxwedan> MCC -> Nätverk och Internet -> skapa nytt nätverkinterface. om det nu inte fungerar out of the box.
<Berxwedan> dodel: hojta till när du bränt skivan eller så
<Screedo> goddag
<kodein> gaddog
 * X-Sleepy-X funderar på att köpa en SSD
<kodein> har du en sedan förut eller är det din första?
<X-Sleepy-X> kodein: Jag har den som följde med i min Eee PC 900 från Asus. Det är nog den snabbaste på marknaden, eller inte... ;)
<X-Sleepy-X> kodein: Jag är sugen på Samsung 830 128GB
<kodein> eller inte. men en riktig ssd kommer göra stor skillnad jämfört med vanlig festplatte.
<X-Sleepy-X> kodein: Jag ska ha den till min Asus N53SM-s1087v som har Serial ATA-300 tror jag.
<X-Sleepy-X> Har inte hittat mycket information om vad den har, sen finns ju den SSD:n i två varianter: Basic och den med "padding"
<kodein> ja, det ska nog passa, i alla fall.
<X-Sleepy-X> kodein: Tror du att jag behöver den med extra fyllning?
<X-Sleepy-X> Sitter ju en vanlig disk i nu..
<kodein> jag vet inte hur platsen ser ut i din laptop, men jag gissar att paddingen kan tas bort ifall den inte behövs? hur stor är skillnaden i pris?
<X-Sleepy-X> kodein: Jag tror det var ca 200 i skillnad
<dodel> Berxwedan: Jag testar openSUSE istället :)
<X-Sleepy-X> kodein: kollade på inet
<X-Sleepy-X> men finns säkert billigare ställe
<kodein> X-Sleepy-X: antagligen. du skulle kunna söka lite på din laptopmodell och se om det är en lowprofile-plats eller en vanlig. eller öppna och mäta och jämföra med specifikationerna
<X-Sleepy-X> kodein: det blir nog till att öppna och mäta. tycker den modellen är svår att googla på
<X-Sleepy-X> kodein: inte för att den har ett konstigt namn alltså... :)
<X-Sleepy-X> Nu måste jag kila. Hej
<kodein> hejdå
<dodel> Fan! Gnome 3 ser ju mycket snyggare än Unity
<Stirner> Hejsan alla. Sitter här med en gammal DELL P4 256ram. Vilken dist rekommenderar ni?
<dodel> Stiner: Lubuntu
<dodel> Ubuntu drar 256 mb i ram igenom att bara stå utan några program på
<dodel> Stirner: Okej, Lubuntu var lite snabbt sagt. Det finns ju andra distar som drar mindre. Vill du verkligen ha så snabbt som möjligt så ska du använda TinycoreLinux. Den drar ca 40 mb i ram. Men den är slackbaserad, men som sagt. Linux är Linux. Ingen skillnad direkt mellan openSUSE och Debian om man bortser från pakethanterarna.
<Stirner> True
<Stirner> Ska kolla in tinycore tnx för tipset :-)
<dodel> Stirner: Men vad är du ute efter? Ska du bli linux pr0 h4acker så är det Gentoo du ska ha. Annars brukar openSUSE, Fedora, Debian, Ubuntu vara dom största och lättanvändast. Dock ska du ha Debian om du ska köra server. Fedora är bra men jag skulle rekommendera openSUSE istället för den
<Haffe> dodel: Har du faktiskt använt gentoo?
<dodel> Haffe: Japp :)
<Haffe> Du blir inte linuxhaxxor av att titta på timmar av funrool-loops.
<dodel> Haffe: Men man lär sig betydligt mycket mer med Gentoo än Ubuntu.
<Haffe> Mer om vad?
<dodel> Haffe: Du har bättre kontroll över systemet.
<Stirner> Det är en polare som ska ha datorn till typ facebook och dyl
<Stirner> Jag gi
<Stirner> llar gentoo
<Stirner> :-)
<dodel> Stirner: Jadu. Då är det lubuntu om det ska gå enkelt.
<Berxwedan> dodel: okej lycka till. opensuse är också en bra dist.
<dodel> Berxwedan: Jupp, jag brukar säga att linux är linux :) Fungerar inte detta så testar jag gentoo och se hur den går :)
<Berxwedan> dodel: okej. fungerar flash med opensuse för dig?
<dodel> Berxwedan: Skrev du något? Jag loggade ut/in automatiskt
<Berxwedan> dodel: frågade om flash fungerade i opensuse för dig.
<Berxwedan> och sedan varför loggar du ut hela tiden?
<dodel> Berxwedan: Jag kör med www.wsirc.com
<dodel> superenkelt :)
<Berxwedan> dodel: vad är det för fel på xchat?
<dodel> Berxwedan: Har inte installerat den än ;)
<Berxwedan> oki
<dodel> Jag har varit upptagen med att få raiden och flash och grafikkortet att fungera. Grafikkortet och raiden är fixad och flash återstår :)
<Berxwedan> dodel: okej. önskar dig lycka till.
<dodel> Berxwedan: Det ser bra ut än så länge :)
<dodel> Inga error eller liknande vid installationen
<Berxwedan> dodel: skönt att veta.
<dodel> Tog 1 gb i swap då jag har redan 4 gb ram.
<dodel> Det behövs inte så mycket swap idag iförsig. Kan ju klara mig på 1gb swap på 2 gb ram om jag bara ska ha en arbetsdator, vilket jag ska ha
<dodel> Synd att det finns ingen #opensuse-se kanal på freenode :)
<Berxwedan> dodel: du kan ju alltid starta en
<dodel> Känns lite jobbigt ändå. Man ska ju då driva ett stort forum och liknande då
<dodel> Sen ska man göra massa reklam som visar att kanalen existerar
<dodel> NÃ¥gon som vet skillnaden mellan *BSD och linux?
<xintron> stavningen.
<xintron> Maskoten.
<xintron> init-systemen (till stor del även om vissa awesome distar kör med BSD-liknande *läs* arch)
<dodel> är det ändå linux typ?
<xintron> Nu ska du få ett vettigare svar på din sista fråga :)
<xintron> Nej.
<Haffe> dodel: Linux och BSD är olika kloner av samma urfader.
<dodel> Någon som får goda gamla minnen när dom ser denna? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kD3MLHFNnQ&feature=g-vrec
<blixten> NÃ¥gon som vet skillnaden mellan *BSD och linux?
<xintron> ^^
<kodein> ja. licensen, t.ex.
<blixten> :o
<xintron> Kodbasen.
<xintron> Captain Obvious signar ut
<kodein> namnet!
<xintron> kodein, mjae, där tycker jag min "stavningen" redan besvarat det
<blixten> true
<blixten> fan hänger du här inne för?
<blixten> du gillar ju inte ens ubuntu
<xintron> blixten, man behöver sin dagliga dos av idioter :)
<blixten> :D
<blixten> får du inte de med oss då? :(
<blixten> jag brukar ju stöka på som fan emellanåt
<xintron> haha, jo, men jag vet att de flesta av er är folk som "kan"
<kodein> xintron: vem sa det?
<xintron> kodein, vilket? Stavningen? Isf: jag
<kodein> xintron: det sa du ju innan frågan som jag svarade på, så...
<xintron> ...
<kodein> xintron: typ, innan blixten ens gjorde JOIN
<xintron> varför tror du ens han joinade?
<kodein> xintron: jag har ingen jäkla aning.
<xintron> obviously
<dodel> Berxwedan: Okej. Har installerat opensuse nu och det första som hände är att Gnome 3 fail to load, men det har med drivrutinerna att göra.
<kodein> det är nåt tråkigt jävla internskämt ni har, alltså?
<dodel> Berxwedan: Gnome 2 fungerar perfekt
<kodein> okej, då ska jag skita i er båda framledes.
<xintron> kodein, Kör i vind!
<dodel> Dra ett nördskämt :) Jag kan en
<kodein> vad är det för skillnad på en flodhäst?
<kodein> den kan varken cykla.
<Haffe> Vad är det för skillnad på en ost?
<xintron> Äsch, den har man ju hört förr
<blixten> bara en ost?
<coobra> blixten:  !!!
<kodein> Haffe: vad är väl en ost på slottet?
<blixten> tjena coobra :D
<blixten> din fete fan
<blixten> läge?
<Haffe> Det är hål i osten, men inte ost i hålen.
<dodel> Einstein, Pascal och Newton (vetenskapsmän och enhetsmått) skulle leka kurragömma. Einsten skulle leta och Pascal och newton skulle gömma sig. Einstein räknade till 10 och pascal gömde sig på ett mycket säkert ställe. Newton stog kvar bakom Einstein. Newton ritade sedan en meter i kvadrat och ställde sig på den. När Einstein hade räknat klart så hittade han Pascal direkt. Men Pascal såg inte Einstein. Hur kunde Einstein se Pascal?
<Haffe> Han drog roten ur kvadraten.
<dodel> Haffe: Nej
<dodel> Ingen annan som har en gissning?
<kodein> Heisenberg och Schrödinger åkte dit för fortkörning. Polisen frågade Heisenberg om han visste hur fort han körde. "Nej, men jag kan berätta exakt var jag var någonstans."
<kodein> Polisen sökte därefter igenom bilen, och frågade sedan "Visste ni att ni har en död katt i bagageluckan." "Ja, NU vet vi."
<dodel> Okej. HÄR kommer svaret!
<dodel> En pascal är en Newton per kvadratmeter 1 Pa [N/m^2]
<dodel> Hahahahahahhahahahha
<dodel> När newton ställde sig i en kvadratmeter så blev han en pascal
<blixten> hahah asså shit
<Haffe> kodein: Fast det är jul delta-p*delta-t >= h-streck/2
<dodel> Pascal är ju för tryck och Newton är ju förkraft
<Haffe> Jag skulle kanske ta och brygga lite Cola of Chtullu.
<kodein> Haffe: ja, det är inget perfekt skämt
<Haffe> Jag lolade.
<Berxwedan> :) kanalen goes knäpp
 * Haffe böjar sälja ondskans brysselkål på blocket.
 * phnom går och köper sig en gris på craigslist
<Berxwedan> swecarp: iceape finns core update testing
<Berxwedan> dvs seamonkey
<Berxwedan> den går nu fruktansvärt fort
<swecarp> har lite problem instalerade ju ett program från core update testing och tog bort det nu kan jag inte instalera det gamla igen
<Berxwedan> swecarp: hur bar du dig åt?
<Berxwedan> swecarp: tog du först bort, sedan inaktivera core update testing och sedan försökte installera?
<swecarp> jag av instalerade det som var i testing sedan skulle jag instalera om gjorde vel något fel
<Berxwedan> för det är den proceduren du bör göra
<Berxwedan> hänger ej med
<swecarp> instalerade tog bort core testing uptäckte att det var buggit sedan av instalerade jag den
<Berxwedan> swecarp: installerade du och sedan tog bort core update testing. och sedan försökte avinstallera?
<Berxwedan> försöker du :) jävlas med dig själv?
<swecarp> japp
<swecarp> okunskap kanske men den avinstalerade en massa beroende
<dodel> En sak till. Jag har AGP PRO. Kan jag använda PCI-express då?
<Screedo> jupp
<Haffe> Nej.
<dodel> Men jag har för mig att just AGP pro så kan man veckla ut en plastbit så det passar.
<phnom> PCE och AGP är väl inte ens nästan kompatibla?
<phnom> s/PCE/PCI
<nc10> funkar plasma tv bra som datorskärm?
<kodein> PCI och PCIe är inte heller samma sak. PCI-X medger däremot PCI-kort
<Haffe> kodein: PCIe är elektriskt kompatibelt med PCI, däremot är det inte logiskt kompatibelt.
<kodein> Haffe: PCIe är fysiskt inkompatibelt med PCI också.
<nc10> philips 42" plasma från 2010 års modell
<nc10> hur stor chans är det att det är full HD
<Haffe> Har du en modellbeteckning?
<nc10> nope, jag kollar annonser från blocket
<nc10> http://www.blocket.se/vi/41833473.htm
<nc10> gah, den blev såld
<gecko> Nu är en parodi på människokropp helt slutkörd efter dagens äventyr i trädgården. Det finns inte en enda muskel som inte värker :(
<gecko> Empati någon? näää
<gecko> Men det som inte dödar en härdar en som sagt.
<Haffe> Det här är irc.
<Haffe> IRC är hårt mot de hårda och hårdare mot de mjuka.
<coffe_> gecko,  sudo apt-get install empaty :P
<gecko> Det är något helt annat än empati.
 * epzil0n tröstar gecko lite ^^
<gecko> :)
<epzil0n> :)
<epzil0n> så vad händer här då?
<gecko> Det är som dödens väntrum här
<epzil0n> ojdå :D
<epzil0n> vi får väl ändra på det då :P
<gecko> Helt klart
<epzil0n> hehe
<epzil0n> var bor du då gecko?
<gecko> Jag bor hemma i ett radhus
<epzil0n> ohh
<Haffe> Har du gofika?
<epzil0n> och kör med en bnc från typ samma som jag :D
<gecko> Japp :)
<epzil0n> hehe
<gecko> epzil0n< Killar med hår på bröstet gör det
<epzil0n> jag är från göteborg om nu någon é intresserad ^^
<epzil0n> haha
<epzil0n> jag har rena rama mattan på bröstet
<gecko> Götet är en trevlig stad om man bortser från allt skjutande
<epzil0n> mm, verkar som alla storstäder har problem med det
<gecko> Jo så är det helt klart. Det är nog en trend
<epzil0n> jepp, sjuk trend
<gecko> Du frågade vart jag har min postlåda. Den finns i nöjesmetropolen Vilhelmina Västerbotten
<Haffe> Alltings mitt.
<epzil0n> :D
<sakjur> inte bara storstäder
<gecko> epzil0n< Eller även kallad hålan som Gud har glömt
<epzil0n> hahaha
<epzil0n> if you can make it there you can make it anywhere :D
<gecko> Jag gör mitt bästa :)
<epzil0n> fast det var väl borås dom gjorde en låt om
<epzil0n> parodi på new york new york tror jag :)
<gecko> Det stämmer säkert
<gecko> Men nu. Mot nyheterna på TV. Adjö folket
<epzil0n> caremas vd skyller ifrån sig på tv, sicket stolpskott
<epzil0n> ha det gött :)
<epzil0n> Irssi: Doing this is not a good idea. Add -YES option to command if you really mean it
<epzil0n> ok tror jag låter bli :D
<phnom> Ugh, känslan när man har specialtecken i sitt lösenord och datorn bootar med us-layout...
<gecko> Nu ska en gammal gubbe dra i sig ett gäng värktabletter och sova ett par timmar. Vi ses senare inatt.
<Dynamit> Någon som är bra på bash skript, Jag håller på att göra en bash skript som ska läsa in wget http://*=`cat game.txt` -O `cat game.txt` vilket den gör men det funkar bara på första raden nästa rad den matar in så matas bara nästa rad ut och wget kommandot men inte själva url
<johanbr> Dynamit, du får nog förklara i mer detalj vad du vill göra
<Dynamit> Jag ska få den att ladda ner filer ifrån gecko server vilket den gör men det är bara första raden som matas in hela url
<Dynamit> nästa rad matas bara själva spel id in och inte url
<Dynamit> när rad två matas in ifrån filen så borde url vara http://geckocodes.org/txt.php?txt=sjbe52 men det som matas ut är http://sjbe52
<Dynamit> johanbr har du nu förstått vad jag har problem
<Dynamit> med
<johanbr> Dynamit, nej uppriktigt sagt förstår jag inte vad du vill göra
<johanbr> innehåller game.txt en lista med url:er?
<Dynamit> ja och nej den innehåller spel id
<Dynamit> resterande som ska vara innan av url är kodad i bash skriptet
<Dynamit> så när den läser in andra raden så blir det bara texten som är i game.txt och i andra raden så är det sjbe52 så den matar bara ut det istället för http://geckocodes.org/txt.php?txt=sjbe52 vilket det borde mata ut
<Dynamit> wget http://geckocodes.org/txt.php?txt= finns kodad i bash skriptet och efter det så har jag sagt åt den att läsa in raderna ifrån game.txt
<Dynamit> vilket den gör men som jag har sagt så glömmer den bort geckocodes.org/txt.php?txt= när den läser in andra raden ifrån game.txt
<realubot> God morgon.
<einand> realubot: god morgon på dig med
#ubuntu-se 2012-08-03
<K0d3in> TJa nån som vet någon lämplig metod hur man kan integrera grooveshark mot någon av Ubuntus trevliga musik spelare?
<K0d3in> har läst lite om denna, http://groove-walrus.turnip-town.net/dru/ men när jag prövade själv var den alldeles för buggig och funka inte alls.
<realubot> kodein: ÄR det du som är K0d3in? Clementine har ju stöd för Grooveshark. Dock tror jag att man måste ha betalkonto. :S http://www.clementine-player.org/
<realubot> "The latest Clementine music player available in the Clementine Development PPA got some very interesting new features: you can now listen to Grooveshark or Spotify songs through Clementine. For this, you need a Spotify Premium / Grooveshark Anywhere account though."
<realubot> Groveshark Anywhere. Vad det nu är för någonting ...
<realubot> " Grooveshark Anywhere costs $9 a month and $90 for a year subscription, which averages to $7.50 a month."
<realubot> It's not worh it.
<realubot> Det är bättre att projsa för Spottan då.
<gecko> Så är det dags att försöka genomlida ännu en dag i saltgruvan.
<realubot> gecko: Dags att gå och lägga sig snarare ...
<realubot> einand: Är det roligt att fotografera då?
<gecko> realubot< Tok. Jag har vaknat nu. Det är annat med er ungtuppar :)
<realubot> gecko: Jag borde sova nu men somnade tidigt i går kväll och vaknade 23-24.
<gecko> realubot< Vänt på dygnet?
<gecko> Perfekt. +6 och dimman ligger tät här på farmen.
 * realubot gillar dimma.
<realubot> gecko: Vänt och vänt. Det är lite till och från. Ibland sover jag på dagen och ibland på natten. Det är ingen ordning alls, typ.
<realubot> gecko: Jag måste skärpa mig.
<realubot> gecko: Vad har du för intressen annat än Ubuntu/Linux?
<gecko> realubot< ja det är inte många. Djur, natur, bostaden, fota samt trädgårdar.
<gecko> Glömde ett viktigt intresse. Reta gallfeber på etablerade politiska partier
<gecko> "läs vänsterpacket i Vilhelmina"
<gecko> Men nu är det iof inte bara dom. Alla som inte kan sköta sig råkar ut för min skrivkonst.
<realubot> Hehe.
<realubot> gecko: Vad fotar du då?
<realubot> Allt möjligt eller?
<gecko> Men det blir mest S/V här i Vilhelmina. För det är ett gäng idioter
<gecko> realubot< Jag fotar nästan allt. men huvudinriktningen är naturen
<realubot> gecko: Jag är lite sugen på att börja med fotografering men jag vet inte ...
<realubot> Det tar mycket tid att lära sig då jag knappt vet var avtryckaren sitter på en kamera.
<gecko> realubot< Jag kan inte heller fotografera. men gör det ändå :)
<gecko> Tänker du ge dig in i kampen med einand och Philip5? :)
<realubot> gecko: Jag vet inte ...
<realubot> gecko: Någon måste ju visa var skåpet ska stå.
<realubot> Det får bli ett slut på Philip5 och einands amatörfotografering. Kanalen kan bättre ...
<realubot> ;)
<gecko> realubot< Helt klart. Du kommer att göra kanalen en stor tjänst.
<realubot> Haha.
<realubot> Jag tolkar einands och Philips tystnad som att dom håller med.
<realubot> Philip5s tystnad kanske i.o.f.s. beror på att han inte är här men men ...
<realubot> "Bottensediment från borrningar i oceanen utanför Antarktis östkust innehöll fossilt pollen från en närmast tropisk skog som täckte kontinenten under en period för 34—56 miljoner år sedan, enligt en studie som publicerats i tidskriften Nature."
<realubot> Dinosaurierna fes så mycket att halterna växthusgaser skapade förutsättningar för en tropisk skog på Antarktis.
<gecko> men fy vad trött jag blev
<realubot> " Stämningen på OS-fotbollen är inte alls så bra som den verkar. I brist på engagerade och högljudda åskådare har arrangören nämligen spelat in publikljud som med hög volym strömmar ur högtalarna vid mål och målchanser. "
<realubot> Det där är ju som i komediserier på TV fast IRL.
<realubot> gecko: Har du inget uppåttjack?
<gecko> realubot< Räknas alvedon till det?
<realubot> gecko: Nej, inte enligt Wikipedia: "Uppåttjack används för det mesta synonymt med olika centralstimulantia, främst amfetamin men även kokain, kat, efedrin et cetera."
<realubot> gecko: Tugga lite kat eller något så det blir fart på dig.
<gecko> realubot< Nej för böveln :D
<realubot> Eller dra en lina. :)
<gecko> Tvättlina?
<realubot> gecko: Ja, i brist på kokain så kan du ju testa med en tvättlina. :D
<realubot> Dra inte in den i nästan bara. Dra den mellan två stolpar.
<gecko> har jag inte knarkat förr i tiden så inte tänker jag börja när jag fyllt 58 :)
<realubot> *näsan
<gecko> Hur roligt blir det att åka till Turkiet och stapla fram på kryckor? :(
<realubot> gecko: Det är nog inte för sent än. Dessutom hade några knarkskandaler gjort politikerna mer skraja för dig.
<gecko> realubot< :) Nja jag avstår nog
<realubot> gecko: Nja. Det beror väl på vad du har tänkt att uträtta i Turkiet?
<gecko> realubot< Nästan inget
<realubot> Då blir nog inte kryckorna något stort problem. Det är värre om du ska över gränsen till Syrien och delta i striderna. Då är kryckorna nog ett hinder.
<realubot> En semester utan alltför mycket sightseeing fixar du väl staplandes på kryckor?
<gecko> realubot< Nä så illa är det inte. ska bara på Svenska ambassaden
<gecko> Dvs. Det är ingen semesterresa
<realubot> gecko: Hur länge ska du vara där då?
<gecko> realubot< Så jävla kort tid som möjligt. Helst så åker jag hem med vändande plan :)
<realubot> gecko: Oj, då. Vad ska du på ambassade att göra?
<realubot> Har det med ungarna från Irak att göra eller?
<gecko> Men tyvärr så måste jag nog härda ut 1-2 veckor :(
<gecko> realubot< Helt rätt
<realubot> Och måste man verkligen göra ett besök där för det?
<realubot> Har dom inte Internet på ambassade? Varför måste du dit personligen?
<gecko> realubot< Jodu. Det är ett enormt regelverk att gå igenom
<realubot> Jaha ja. :|
<gecko> realubot< Det är inte jag som gjort reglerna. Man måste det bara
<realubot> Svettigt.
<realubot> Det kan väl i.o.f.s. vara trevligt att slå två flugor i en smäll och ta en Turkiet-semester samtidigt?
<gecko> realubot< Ska dit och utfrågas. Sen är det bara att sitta och vänta i en lägenhet som vi hyrt
<gecko> realubot< Jag gillar inte att vara borta från farmen
<realubot> HK
<realubot> Högkvrteret menar du?
<gecko> Japp :)
<realubot> :)
<gecko> Villis Ubuntu HQ
<realubot> Det finns väl mycket att göra i Turkiet.
<gecko> realubot< Inte ett dyft intresserad faktiskt
<realubot> Haha.
<realubot> Turkiet är inget för dig och turkar har du sett i Sverige?
<gecko> realubot< Tänk dig själv att sitta där i en lägenhet och sakna sina prylar hemma
<gecko> Men så fort det är klart så drar jag hem som en blixt
<gecko> Men hustrun måste vara kvar lämgre
<gecko> Innan resan så måste jag samla ihop alla foton från våra träffar samt bröllop och festligheter. För dom ska se sådant
<realubot> Ja, det låter inte så roligt. Du tar väl med dig en dator och hotellet har väl Internet?
<gecko> realubot< Tror du jag skulle åka naken :D
<realubot> Hehe.
<realubot> Glöm inte hölstret till datorn bara så att du enkelt bär den med dig på stan.
<gecko> realubot< Tok. Gå på stan? Jag kommer att sitta och kura inne
<gecko> Härligt. Dimman håller på att lätta så jag kan se min blivande fiskdamm via IP-cam
<gecko> Måste ha övervakning på den då det finns risk för tjuvfiske
<realubot> gecko: Coolt med IP-cams.
<realubot> Har du guldfisk i fiskdammen? ;)
<gecko> Det var en som frågade igår vad det kostade att fisk där. jag svarade att han måste byta jobb för att ha råd :)
<gecko> realubot< Japansk koicarp
<gecko> Eller rättare sagt ska bli
<gecko> Jag väntar på en pump innan jag kan färdigställa
<realubot> Fick du bort gräsmattan och duken i dammen då?
<realubot> *och i duken ...
<gecko> ja det är borta igen. Ska gräva ned en slang. men nu måste jag röra lite på benen innan jag blir knäpp av värken
<gecko> Hm. knäppare kanske jag borde skriva :)
<realubot> Gör så.
<kodein> realubot: vad sjutton yrar du om?
<Haffe> Är ni fisken?
<Haffe> Jag har fisken.
<realubot> kodein: Va?
<realubot> kodein: Det var ju en snubbe här som hette k0d3in.
<realubot> Jag trodde det var ditt andra nick.
<realubot> 02:40 < K0d3in> TJa nån som vet någon lämplig metod hur man kan integrera grooveshark mot någon av         Ubuntus trevliga musik spelare?
<kodein> realubot: det var en snubbe som bytte nick från raven till det. jag har ingenting med det att göra. varför skulle jag?
<r34lub0t> är jag du nu?
<realubot> kodein: Haha.
<realubot> kodein: Jag såg inte att personen hette raven innan.
<realubot> kodein: Jag chansade på att det var ditt andra nick.
<kodein> men nu vet du att mitt andra nick är r34lub0t.
<realubot> Japp. Tack för upplysningen. Och nu vet du att Clementine kräver betalkonto hos Grooveshark.
<realubot> Glöm aldrig det.
<Haffe> Så vad händer här då?
<gecko> Inspektion av ägorna utförd. Inget saknas eller ha tillkommit. Förutom vatten.
<gecko> Alltså det saknas inte vatten utan det har tillkommit i mängder under natten tyvärr.
<gecko> Nu är det strax dags för dagens första tur på samhället. Ska handla en duschblandare.
<gecko> Och så måste jag kolla efter lämpligt matrial att bygga en sockel till växthuset med.
<gecko> Så får det bli. Adjö för nu.
<realubot> Haffe: gecko har gått en inspektionsrunda på Villis Ubuntu HQ. Annars händer typ ingenting ...
<phnom> Morrn
<Haffe> Hur är det med svinet, phnom ?
<phnom> Han är kvar i säcken, ligger på posten.
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Vad fick du ge för honom?
<phnom> Ett kilo mjöl.
<kodein> billitt
<phnom> Japp, fast nu har jag inget mjöl kvar att stoppa i korven jag ska göra av honom :/
<Haffe> :)
<Haffe> phnom: Kan du tävla med korv gjord på mammutkött?
<phnom> Aged 30,000 years!
<phnom> Ska bara ställa in elefantscannern på stor och hårig först så jag hittar några mammutar.
<K0d3in> helllo
<K0d3in> jag har ett problem med sesman xrdp till ubuntu 10.10
<K0d3in> http://scarygliders.net/2011/11/17/x11rdp-ubuntu-11-10-gnome-3-xrdp-customization-new-hotness/
<K0d3in> har följt den guiden men det slutar endast med att jag rdpar in på min HTPC och möts av en grå tråkig pixlig bild och en xterm i övre vänstra hörnet
<K0d3in> den vill med andra ord inte öppna min gnome-session men ja fattar ej vrf
<kodein> ...
<phnom> kodein: Sluta trolla kanalen.
<kodein> phnom: det här är bara början
<M3th4n0l> kodein, ok glad ?
<kodein> glad? jag vet inte. jag har glömt hur det kändes
<M3th4n0l> Hur som, har ni kult gubbar någon aning om de här med sesman Xrdp ?
<M3th4n0l> Det är nämligen viktigt för mig att få igång det eftersom jag verkligen inte orkar med VNC protokollet att styra min htpc med...
<M3th4n0l> ingen som testat / ingen som har en susning ?
<kodein> senaste fjärrskrivbordsgrejset jag fick igång var nx. rdp har jag inte sysslat med
<M3th4n0l> kodein, nx nomachine ja
<M3th4n0l> den har man provat också
<M3th4n0l> problemet jag ser med den är att de inte finns någon Mobil klient till den
<M3th4n0l> vilket är väldigt synd annars är det trevligt att den jobbar över SSH linan
<M3th4n0l> Nä de är fan synd alltså.. Linux största svaghet utan att tveka är möjligheten till diverse fjärrskrivbord protokoll och möjligheter
<M3th4n0l> man är fan låst till VNC teamviewer och NX
<M3th4n0l> eftersom xrdp obviously inte grejjar jobbet
<M3th4n0l> väldigt synd
<M3th4n0l> slutar väl med att man raderar allt man gjort och petar in http://synergy-foss.org/sv/download/
<kodein> synergy är smutt
<phnom> synergy är väldigt trevligt.
<M3th4n0l> Ja de verkar åtmindstonde funka...
<M3th4n0l> vilket jag är ute efter nu funktionalitet och att något levererar bra lösning
<M3th4n0l> för att kunna sitta i soffan och latcha med gamla HTPC rackarn
<Kimmen> synergy är onekligen bra mjukvara men det är lite jobbigt med keymaps osv, inte mjukvarans fel dock
<Haffe> Broken dreams so grand.
<Dynamit> Jag letar som en tok med hjälp av sökmotor på internet men undrar är det någon som vet hur jag kan få wget att kontrollera server svaret innan den tar ner och får jag låt oss säga svar 302 så hoppar den över den.
<M3th4n0l> hörrni boys
<M3th4n0l> http://tinypic.com/r/fyl7hl/6
<kodein> du får nog göra det själv genom att först ta ner head och sedan om det stämmer med vad du vill ha, köra en get
<M3th4n0l> sådär ser det ut när jag försöker RDPA
<M3th4n0l> kodein, och phnom kolla
<M3th4n0l> http://tinypic.com/r/fyl7hl/6
<kodein> det ser väl mest ut som att den inte startar någon fönsterhanterare, så det är väl något du får titta på
<M3th4n0l> kodein, precis
<M3th4n0l> och filen den ska ladda en fönsterhanterare ifrån = ~/.xsession
<M3th4n0l> och där har jag skrivit gnome-session i och med att jag kör gnome 2 ubuntu 10.10
<Dynamit> kodein: Så här är ser skriptet ut just nu wget --wait=2 -nc -S "http://geckocodes.org/txt.php?txt=$item" -O "./code/$item.txt" det funkar men du menar alltså att innan den gör det så måste jag har ytterligare kommando som läser in svaren på något jäkla vänster?
<kodein> ja, `curl -I $address`, t.ex, sedan parsa ut http-svaret
<M3th4n0l> gnohmm
<M3th4n0l> hmm
<kodein> om du nu ville att t.ex 302 skulle ignoreras
<M3th4n0l> funkar klockrent så fort man kör manuellt gnome-session
<Dynamit> Ja annars så hämtar den ju onödig information
<amelia> godmorgon!
<coobra> amelia:  ;D
<M3th4n0l> Nån som har lust o hjälpa till här me Xrdp
<M3th4n0l> fick igång de nu när jag manuellt exekverar gnome-session
<M3th4n0l> ska redirecta stdout och stderr till en fil och lägga på pastebin kanske man kan få lite klarhet varför min /home/user/.xsession innehållandes raden gnome-session
<M3th4n0l> inte autostartar
<kodein> om filen heter .xinitrc istället då?
<kodein> och/eller slänger på ett exec framför gnome-session
<M3th4n0l> kodein, har ingen xinitrc men jag kan kopiera .xsession och skriva till exec i dem
<M3th4n0l> häng kvar.
<M3th4n0l> nej exec gnome-session i .xsession hjälpte inte
<M3th4n0l> ska kopiera den o skriva till .xinitrc
<M3th4n0l> kodein, nej
<M3th4n0l> exec gnome-session i både .xsession och .xinitrc
<M3th4n0l> samma sak.. grå ruta pixlig med en vit xterm exekveras
<M3th4n0l> när jag rdpar in
<M3th4n0l> :/
<M3th4n0l> kodein, any more suggestions ?
<coobra> ;D
<kodein> nä
<M3th4n0l> kodein, ok då får jag skicka stderr och stdout till en fil och pastebina den
<kodein> gör som du vill
 * Haffe gör vad som faller honom in.
<M3th4n0l> ok gubbz
<M3th4n0l> häng kvar
<Dynamit>  for item2 in `cat ./GameList.txt` url="http://geckocodes.org/txt.php?txt=$item2"; så får jag syntax error på url linjen
<Dynamit> även utan ; efter raden
<Kimmen> har du rätt tecken? ' vs `
<kodein> ja, det är backticks som gäller
<nighter> behöver du inte ha do och done med?
<kodein> troligen.
<Barre> jag tycker det är enklare att använda $() istället för backticks, enklare att läsa...
<Dynamit> så här ser det ut som jag har visat förut do wget --wait=2 -nc -S "http://geckocodes.org/txt.php?txt=$item" -O "./code/$item.txt"; done den biten funkar men jag vill ha som kodein tipsade innan
<Dynamit> för att få den att ignorera 302
<Barre> for item2 in $(cat ./GameList.txt); do  echo "http://geckocodes.org/txt.php?txt=$item2"; done   detta fungerar....
<kosmick> jag behöver lägga in en bootsektor på min usb sticka, vet nån hur man gör det?
<Barre> jag körde "echo" i min test =)
<Dynamit> ok ska testa
<Dynamit> Jag gör nämligen ett skript/bot som laddar ner koderna automatisk listade i filen
<arand> om du ska ha de som variable får du nog använda "export" eller så...
<Dynamit> << $export vist borde det göra sitt
<rogst> kosmick: vilken bootsektor ?
<rogst> kosmick: för att boota windows ?
<arand> Sen blir det ju strul om ./GameList.txt har whitespace, men det kanske man kan vara säker att det inte har?
<kosmick> alltså en 512 byte stor steg 1 bootloader, håller på o pillar med assembler :O
<Dynamit> den har så här gameid ny-rad gameid ny-rad
<rogst> kosmick: du kan göra det med dd
<kosmick> rogst: ja jag har hört talas om det! men vet du hur man använder den korrekt? :D jag har försökt men gparted gillar det inte
<rogst> kosmick: du använder bs och count parametrarna, tex. dd if=bootsectorfil of=/dev/sdc bs=512 count=1
<rogst> kosmick: har för mig det är så
<rogst> då ska den skriva de första 512 bytesen en sen sluta eftersom count är 1
<kosmick> jah, tackar, jag har stickan formaterad som fat 16, men jag tror den har liknande specifikation som fat 12...inte helt säker dock
<Dynamit> skumt det vill inte som jag vill med utmatningen till variabel nöjer mig med om den matar ekot till en text fil
<Dynamit> för då borde wget kunna strunta i de som får 302
<Dynamit> lol >> skulle det vara inte <<
<Dynamit> bra om det går åt rätt håll
<Dynamit> bra tack kodein nu har jag så det funkar med utmatningen av felkoder nu ska jag bara lyckas få wget på ena eller andra sättet att ignorera 302 eller få skriptet att radera alla url som får 302, virrigt förklarat men hoppas ni förstår
<kodein> strängjämförelser och if-satser kanske vore nåt, då? ;)
<Dynamit> jo det kan det ju men gäller att jag ska lyckas lista ut grunden, det är där jag har problem ser jag ett mönster så går det jäklit fort
<Dynamit> Ska pastebin så du får se hur utmatningen ser ut just nu kodein
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/YEg32RJu
<Dynamit> så nu blir det spännande hur själva strängjämförelser och if-satsen ska byggas upp
<rogst> Dynamit: du kan ju använda regular expressions
<rogst> Dynamit: du kan få tex sed att plocka bort allt fr.o.m HTTP/1.1 302 till nästa rad som börjar med HTTP
<Dynamit> Ja det är ju bra idé som grund, sedan få den typ att se Content-Disposition: attachment; filename="RJAE52.txt" som bara RJAE52 med url innan såklart
 * xintron kastar infekterade svampar på antii 
<antii> xintron: Varje dag, sluta!
<antii> ffs.
<xintron> antii, :P
<kodein> rogst: Some people, when confronted with a problem, think "I know, I'll use regular expressions." Now they have two problems.
<kodein> curl -I ADRESSEN | head -n 1 | cut -d ' ' -f 2 #--> 200, t.ex.
<Dynamit> Jasså är det så man ska vara va
<Dynamit> tack för upplysningen kodein
<kodein> :)
<Dynamit> Börjar i alla fall ge upp den idén
<amelia> snart är det helg!
<realubot_> Det är helg 24/7.
<amelia> omöjligt, helg är inget relativt begrepp.
<rogst> kodein: :D
<madbear> amelia: i realubots begrepssrymd är det så
<Haffe> Åhhh vad glad jag är.
<Haffe> Den allra bästa hämnden är verkligen när man kan få folk att gräva ned sig i djupa hål, bara genom att göra ingenting.
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> hei, forstås
<kodein> 'dag
<silverarrow> :- )
<kodein> :)
<silverarrow> brb
<Screedo> goddag
<Dynamit> Jag har lyckas med skriptet
<Dynamit> jag bytte till curl istället för wget
<Dynamit> då behövs inget som kontrollerar om servern svarar 302 för curl nekar som standard att följa flyttning
<kodein> kurage
 * Haffe roar sig med att gräva en grop.
<coffe> tjo
<Haffe> Nu är gropen färdiggrävd.
 * Haffe lägger sig i sin grop.
 * gecko skyndar sig och hämtar en spade
<Haffe> Hur var det med empatin du pratade om igår?
<coffe> då min isp blockar dns porten.. förslag på hur drifta en egen dns server hemma ?
<gecko> Empati/sympati för/med andra människor är något man väljer själv vilka som man ska ha det för/med. Hos mig är det så att vissa har så lågt männikovärde att dom inte gör sig förtjänta av detta från mig
<gecko> Nu måste jag hasta iväg till apoteket innan dom stänger.
<nc10> Haffe, något på tok?
<Haffe> nighter: Hur menar du?
<nighter> ?
<nighter> aha fel highlight.
<gecko> Snacka om tur. När jag kom fram var apoteket stängt. Hm
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> vad var tur då?
<maxjezy> öppnade dom butiken och bjöd på sockerkaka?
<gecko> Knappast troligt
<gecko> Så nu blir det till att klösa på tapeterna inatt utan värktabletter
<gecko> Baskade slöhögar till läkare
<gecko> Det tar max 3 minuter att skicka iväg ett elektronisk recept
<gecko> Nu har det gått 4 dagar
<gecko> Nog för att läkarna kan ha mycket att göra. Men så mycket?
<maxjezy> de kanske har varit på en tablettkur själva och blivit så bänga i skallen att de glömt bort dig
<maxjezy> inte ovanligt att läkare piller-trillar
<maxjezy> men åkte du till apoteket utan recept?
<maxjezy> !Ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<Haffe> Vad händer här då?
<amelia> jag bygger rpm-paket, vad gör du själv?
<Philip5> kena swecarp. har semestern börjat nu?!
<swecarp> Philip5:  ken nu har semestern börjat
<Philip5> woohoo!
<Philip5> hur många veckor?
<maxjezy> jag har haft semester hela sommaren typ
<maxjezy> högakusten igen nu!
<swecarp> Philip5:  treeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee veckor
<maxjezy> är det någon av er som luskat ut hur en damsugare fungerar
<swecarp> längsta semestern ppå ca 10 år
<maxjezy> swecarp, snart pension som innebär bara semestrande!
<swecarp> maxjezy:  det är långt kvar'
<Screedo> godkväll
<defektz> hallå era svin
<defektz> :D
<maxjezy> hej på dig med defektz
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<Philip5> amelia: nej då men jag tror du har idlat mer på senare tid, iaf när jag varit här
<gecko> defektz< ?
<gecko> defektz< Nog har du en defekt som skriver så där till kanalen
<defektz> hello
<defektz> :D
<Berxwedan> defektz: hej din gris :P.
<defektz> Berxwedan: tjena svenne
<defektz> :D
<amelia> Philip5: ajo, det är ju sant förstås.
<Berxwedan> defektz: kena :P wanna-be blatte
<gecko> defektz< Ett tips. Väx upp och bete dig som folk
<amelia> Philip5: men nu när jag hade skrivit precis innan dig kunde du ju faktiskt hälsat.. :S
<defektz> Berxwedan: yo mannen
<Berxwedan> defektz: allt väl?
<defektz> Berxwedan: ja det tycker jag välla, själv?
<Berxwedan> gecko: kena gubbtok. hur står det till i byn?
<Berxwedan> *välla?
<maxjizzone> slangish brosshan!
<Berxwedan> kena kde swecarp / Philip5 brödishar :P
<gecko> amelia< Vad gör du som OP åt folk som kallar oss för svin? Du som giller att blocka folk
<maxjizzone> gecko, du vet inte att svin är slang på brosshor?
<Berxwedan> maxjizzone: :) kanske bland finnar då
<Berxwedan> :P
<maxjizzone> oja, och popo!
<defektz> änna gubbfet kuk.
<defektz> för att pressa in lite göteborska
<Berxwedan> defektz: nykter?
<gecko> Men nu tror jag !
<defektz> Berxwedan: ja tyvärr :S
<maxjizzone> defektz, fetzho kefft broszhan!
<Berxwedan> defektz: kanske lite väl ovårdat mot en äldre farbror som gecko
<defektz> han kan få hjärtattack.. tänkte inte på det.
<gecko> Det är ovårdat oaktat ålder
<defektz> ska slå på film o luta mig tillbaka. har flyttat och burit en del idag
<maxjizzone> alla ord som nästan finns i SAOL är där för att användas
<gecko> amelia< Du är svaret skyldig
<defektz> :)
<defektz> simma lugnt allesammans
<defektz> hade ! :)
<maxkissie> defektz, shocka fett brossan!
<defektz> detsamma! :D
<Berxwedan> :)
<maxkissie> var är alla guzzar?
<gecko> Sådant här måste vi rensa kanalen från tillsammans. För OP väljer sina offer utan tanke
<Berxwedan> gecko: :) du är på G ser jag. blodtörstig. härligt att det är liv på gubbtok.
<gecko> Och fega som OP som vanligt är så törs dom inte svara. Vem är förvånad?
<maxkissie> gecko, softa ner lite, ta ett par blodförtunnande och en flaska tjut vejta!
<gecko> Hade det varit jag hade jag blivit blockad i minst 6 månader
<Berxwedan> gecko: for president.
<gecko> maxkissie< När och om jag vill "softa" avgör jag och ingen annan
<maxkissie> gecko, ja tänkte mest på att du verkar ha lite sura miner brosshan
<gecko> maxkissie< Precis. På orättvisor och feghet. Och jag heter inte det du anger
<amelia> gecko: så länge jag inte ser det gör jag ingenting. och nuförtiden är jag sällan aktiv i kanalen överhuvudtaget eftersom att jag inte känner att jag har något vidare utbyte av de diskussioner som pågår här.
<maxkissie> gecko, jo livet är orättvist, jag är ung och vertil och andra är inte det.
<gecko> amelia< Vad jag ser har du skrivit här senaste 20 minuterna. Skygglappar?
<amelia> gecko: jag gör annat också.
<gecko> maxkissie< Och jag är gammal och vertil som som en ung hingst
<gecko> amelia< Visst. När det passar dig att inte se.
<amelia> uppför er och vårda språket allihop.. inte för att jag tror att ni kommer göra det, men nu har jag ju iaf sagt till..
<maxkissie> gecko, gå o smek frugan längs korsryggen samtidigt som du nynnar på Petter - mikrofonkåt
<maxkissie> och viffta runt på en flaska tjut så blir allt bra.
<gecko> Suck. vart kommer alla fjantiga snorungar ifrån?
<phnom> Morrn.
<maxkissie> fasiken vad spännande att steam äntligen kommer till linux
<amelia> maxkissie: läs våra kanalriktlinjer och håll dig till dem annars kan du gå någon annanstans
<maxkissie> phnom, tjena snygging!
<DrGrov> Hej amelia :) *kram*
<maxkissie> phnom, är du lixa excited över steam som jag?
<amelia> hej DrGrov
<phnom> maxkissie: 350 fps ungefär.
<DrGrov> amelia: Hur står det till?
<phnom> Eller 304 kanske det var.
<maxkissie> phnom, härligt så det står härliga till!
<amelia> DrGrov: jo, det är ju helg nu och vilken gång som helst nu kommer mitt rpm-paket jag försöker bygga kanske fungera att installera också. själv?
<maxkissie> amelia, jag har läst de flera gånger och håller mig alltid till dem givetvis
<amelia> maxkissie: det tycker jag inte.
<gecko> ?
<amelia> maxkissie: läs en gång till, de kanske fastnar då.
<gecko> +1
<maxkissie> kanske ett litet övertramp någon gång men knappt märkvärt i det stora hela
<Berxwedan> amelia: bygger du med skräddarsyd .spec fil du själv skrivit?
<amelia> Berxwedan: ja
<maxkissie> jag är endå här ganska ofta och oftast går det bra
<DrGrov> amelia: Spännande, vad bygger du för något rpm-paket då? :) Jo tack, det är bra. Skall just göra en fabriksåterställning på min HTC One X.
<Berxwedan> amelia: har den många beroenden? .spec filer är kraftfulla och rätt så likt rpm distar emellan
<DrGrov> amelia: Började bli lite väl mycket med ca. 2000+ bakgrundsbilder :)
<Berxwedan> DrGrov: hur går det med nya kde :)?
<amelia> maxkissie: ja, oftast är du ju ingen som gnäller på mig att jag ska gnälla på någon så då brukar ju folk bete sig lite hur som helst... men idag är jag här och någon har klagat så uppför dig.
<maxkissie> ett tips för alla här som har en seg ubuntu är att rensa ur office paketen, samtidigt som firefox och andra program som inte används!
<DrGrov> Berxwedan: Jag kör fortfarande 10.04. Har inte möjlighet just nu att byta p.ga. kandidatarbete.
<amelia> DrGrov: haha ok. jag bygger inspircd.
<Berxwedan> DrGrov: I see. juste.
<maxkissie> DrGrov, jag kör också 10.04
<DrGrov> amelia: Jag vet ej dock om jag vill använda Android igen förrän JellyBean kommer men äsch, detta är svårt..
<phnom> Vad retro av er.
<maxkissie> 10.04 har inte ens blender 2.5x i repo
<DrGrov> 10.04 är bra, inga fel alls. Dock då kandidatarbetet är färdigt skall jag lägga in 12.04.
<maxkissie> bara 2.49b
<amelia> Berxwedan: den har ju tre viktiga beroenden, annars löser det sig självt. men det är bl.a. beroende av openssl och gnutls.
<maxkissie> fett oldschool
<Berxwedan> amelia: okej då var det ändå rätt så lätt bygge, bara du har beroendekraven versionmässigt så du ej behöver bygga om dem också.
<phnom> Jag installerade 12.04 för några dagar sen. Nu kör den burken Arch istället.
<DrGrov> Dock tror jag nästa dist jag skall testa blir Linux Mint
<amelia> Berxwedan: jo, det är rätt ok faktiskt. är ju inte direkt något multi-source projekt, då hade jag väl fått hålla på i veckor innan det fungerade :P
<Berxwedan> amelia: :)
<swecarp> kena Berxwedan  var ute med din favorit
<Berxwedan> swecarp: :) uppförde han sig exemplariskt?
<coffe> 33710 packets transmitted, 33687 received, 0% packet loss, time 33712499ms  hoppsan , glömde den vist igång
<swecarp> Berxwedan:  det vet du han är lugnet själv
<Berxwedan> swecarp: jepp det stämmer. han är chill-master.
<swecarp> trots att han träffar hundrädda personer så verkar han chilla ner och bara kolla lite
<Berxwedan> swecarp: :) stämmer bra. jag är ju bevis på det.
<Berxwedan> swecarp: har du koll på vad Philip5 hittar på för dumheter?
<gecko> Chilla ner ?
<swecarp> Philip5:  vet jag inte vad han hittar på
<Berxwedan> swecarp: okej. han smider nog planer om hur han tar över världen med sitt ppa :P.
<gecko> Jag funderar på att försöka sova ett par timmar
<Berxwedan> http://www.muktware.com/4078/left-dead-2-runs-faster-linux-windows
<Berxwedan> gecko: sovgott om du går till sängs.
<gecko> bergman< Jo så måste det bli ett tag. men vakar snart igen och måste upp
<gecko> Adjö kanalen för nu
<Berxwedan> hmm värdelös film på tv6
<swecarp> Berxwedan:  väntade på mail från dig gjorde en lite upp datering på bloggen ändå
<Berxwedan> swecarp: :( sorry. åkte till smögen idag.
<swecarp> glidare
<Berxwedan> swecarp: :)
<swecarp> ok nu har jag 3 veckors semester
<swecarp> ska fixa lite i datorn har fortfarande problem, med lite saker men gör en swecarp lösning på det hela om instalation
<maxkissie> finns det någon sån där VPN tunnel för vanlig post?
<maxkissie> så man kan ta en omväg via finland eller något?
<swecarp> ok nu ska jag sova godnatt
<Berxwedan> swecarp: godnatt.
<Berxwedan> sovgott
<swecarp> Berxwedan:  vi hörs i morgon
<Berxwedan> http://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=2071&artikel=5128294
<DarkLobster> Gokväll. Jag försöker batchomvandla textfiler med beskrivningen från http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4544669/batch-convert-latin-1-files-to-utf-8-using-iconv , men jag får "iconv: kan inte öppna utfil: Filen eller katalogen finns inte". Körning från källmappen. Vet nån hur man kan fixa det här?
<maxkissie> sveriges radio och svt är bara ute efter att jävlas med SD sympatisörer
<maxkissie> så trött på de
<Berxwedan> soran är skön
<Berxwedan> maxkissie: :) inte helt fel om det är fallet.
<maxkissie> dagis-fasoner tycker jag.
<Berxwedan> maxkissie: utveckla gärna
<maxkissie> man kan inte bara tvinga folk att ändra sig över en natt och vägra lyssna på dem sen när de har kritik.
<Berxwedan> maxkissie: jag ställer mig mer har du lyssnat på sorans uttalande
<Berxwedan> om ej. svara ej.
<maxkissie> nepp
<maxkissie> jag dissar svt och sr
<maxkissie> och alla andra media dessutom
<maxkissie> media som inte värnar om demokrati är inte värd att ägna sig åt tycker jag.
<Berxwedan> maxkissie: okej. ändå kollar du på svt?
<maxkissie> nej, jag gör ju inte det längre.
<amelia> och så var vi där igen..
<amelia> punkt 2: Undvik ämnen som kan skapa heta debatter och/eller vara stötande eller kränkande mot andra, t.ex. politik, religion, sex (inkl. sexuella anspelningar), berusningsmedel och "min x är bättre än din x" (a.k.a. flamewar).
<Berxwedan> maxkissie: anledningen?
<maxkissie> Berxwedan, för de är inte opartiska som deras uppdrag är att vara
<amelia> linux har blivit för enkelt, folk har inte lika mycket problem som förr. :(
<Berxwedan> maxkissie: eftersom dom inte håller samma distans till alla "politiska" partier?
<maxkissie> om svt vill vara sosse-tv så borde även moderaterna ha egen kanal
<maxkissie> på tv-licens
<DarkLobster> Betyder opartisk att man inte får gräva i den man pratar med??
<maxkissie> annars blr det lite för mycket diktatur över det
<DarkLobster> amelia: Är du bra på bash?
<maxkissie> DarkLobster, man tar inte parti för en person före den andra
<maxkissie> man låter alla göras hörda.
<maxkissie> om de så vill.
<amelia> DarkLobster: ja, men jag kan inte lova att jag kan vad det är du tänker fråga om. :)
<Berxwedan> maxkissie: vem påstår att det är en sosse-tv? inte för att jag kollar så mycket på svensk tv.
<maxkissie> jaja, läs på om vilka åttaganden svt och sr har gentemot licensbetalarna
<maxkissie> Berxwedan, jag gör det. och lite väl mycket FI med
<Berxwedan> maxkissie: vara emot rasism oavsett av vem, är det fel?
<maxkissie> Berxwedan, nej verkligen inte.
<DarkLobster> amelia: Fair enough :). Om jag kör det här från källmappen(latin1->utf8-omvandling) så säger iconv bara att det inte kan skapa utfilen. Hur lösar man det? find . -type f -exec iconv --verbose -f iso-8859-1 -t utf-8 "{}" -o /tmp/iconv/"{}" \;
<amelia> maxkissie och Berxwedan, ta den diskussionen privat istället så är ni snälla.
<maxkissie> amelia, det är synd att man stängde ner offtopic kanalen
<Berxwedan> maxkissie: det finns ingen "oberoende" media. lev med det. blir lättare så.
<amelia> maxkissie: jaha.
<Berxwedan> amelia: jag hade för mig att vi kunde föra off-topic "snack" här.
<Berxwedan> men jag kan ha fel
<maxkissie> Berxwedan, vi är ju inte i luven på varandra och inte för en hetsk diskussion heller så allt borde vara OK!
<amelia> Berxwedan: det går bra, men det finns ändå riktlinjer för vad som är ok. bara för att off-topic är tillåtet är inte ALL off-topic tillåten.
<maxkissie> amelia, offtopic om svt och svensk media borde vara ok
<maxkissie> dfet är ju nästan topic tom
<Berxwedan> amelia: förstår. men vad i det vi skriver är emot det som får skrivas?
<maxkissie> bbl!
<Berxwedan> maxkissie: :) sedan har väl moderater gott om egna medier
<amelia> jag ger fan upp. ni är så jävla tråkiga nuförtiden så jag skiter i det här. det är bara offtopic hit och offtopic dit. är det så jävla tråkigt med linux att man joinar en linuxkanal för att prata om allt annat?
<Berxwedan> dn och andra höger-vridna tidningar :P.
<Berxwedan> amelia: media är väl en del av det vi bör kunna diskutera innan du löper amok.
<amelia> punkt 2: Undvik ämnen som kan skapa heta debatter och/eller vara stötande eller kränkande mot andra, t.ex. politik, religion, sex (inkl. sexuella anspelningar), berusningsmedel och "min x är bättre än din x" (a.k.a. flamewar).
<Berxwedan> amelia: ja, då bör vi sluta diskutera linux också.
<amelia> Berxwedan: nej, det är ju just det den här kanalen skapades för.
<Berxwedan> för vill man så är det väldigt lätt dra paralleller mellan linux, opensource och fsf med politik.
<Barre> \o/   whohooo.... barre is in da house!
<Berxwedan> amelia: sedan håller jag med linux är för tråkig, krånglar mindre.. mer uttråkade användare :)
<amelia> jag skiter i det här nu.. det finns andra kanalen där folk faktiskt pratar om linux, det har jag mer utbyte av än att gnälla på folk som pratar om precis allt de ska undvika.
<Berxwedan> Barre: :) du är inte cool, du kör uråldrig kärna.
<Berxwedan> jaha där fick amelia sitt välkända utbrott. mår den tjejen bra?
<Barre> ja.. hon mår bra...men det är lätt att bli frustrerad ibland när folk tjaffsar vid tillsägelser.. :)
<Berxwedan> antingen får vi ej diskutera off-topic eller så får vi. om vi ej får så är reglerna acceptabla, om ej. så bör vi ju kunna diskutera fritt så länge man inte kränker någon.
<Berxwedan> Barre: nja. amelias stubin är kortare än 1 årings mjölktänder
<Barre> som det står i riktlinjerna så är det helt OK att köra off-topic, men längre diskussioner bör hållas på andra kanaler eller privat. Om någon ber om att styra om off-topic (speciellt en OP) så gör man det =)
<Berxwedan> längre diskussioner? vad är det för trams. vad är längre diskussion?
<Barre> Berxwedan: ja... till någon säger till att det räcker borde vara ett tydligt tecken
<Berxwedan> Barre: bara för fröken amelia tycker det räcker. så bör vi lyda som får? vad är det för trams? varken maxkissie eller jag tog illa vid av vår diskussion.
<Berxwedan> varför lägger hon sin näsa i blöt
<Berxwedan> det hade varit något om vi gick över gränsen och då kan hon som OP be oss lugna oss eller varna
<Barre> hehe.. vill ha en LVM2 plugin till Munin och googlade, klickade på "jag har tur" och hamnade på Kvinnobehandlinghemmet Munin som blandannat handhar LVM...
<madbear> LVM?
<madbear> vad e det på behandlingshem?
<Barre> Berxwedan: men.... hon är OP och ansåg att off-topic gick för långt.. sluta tjaffsa och lev med det!
<DarkLobster> Berxwedan: Ni är inte ensamma här, vet du..
<Barre> madbear: LVM = Lag om Vård av Missbrukare (eller nått sånt)
<Berxwedan> Barre: okej. tramset här är som vanligt långt.
<maxkissie> förbjud all offtopic istället
<maxkissie> eftersom ni opar skulle ta bort offtopic kanalen
<madbear> Barre: och du söker version 2 av den lagen? :P
<maxkissie> er offtopic kanske gör mig sur i kanten
<kodein> maxkissie: eller följ de regler som finns, och ta åt er när op säger till att ni går för långt. inte direkt raketkirurgi
<Barre> madbear: heheh... ja.. nått sånt får det bli
<Berxwedan> DarkLobster: självklart är jag medveten att det finns idlare som kan svara. de som stör sig kan ju undvika läsa och svara när "vi" som stör loggar ut.
<DarkLobster> maxkissie: Gå till en annan kanal då. Du klarade det ju med svt..
<maxkissie> kodein, hon säger inte var vi gick för långt
<kodein> maxkissie: nämen, tänk lite själv.
<maxkissie> jojo, DarkLobster om man sitter i en annan kanal kommer op och stänger ner den
<maxkissie> tacka fan för att det gick så förr
<madbear> ubuntu-se styrs av folk som tar sig själva på superallvar
<madbear> vad ska man liksom uppnå, är det tyst en fredag kan man väl snacka skit
<maxkissie> jo, inte ens lön får de för mödan att sitta här att reglera våra liv
<madbear> inte direkt så att man stör något viktigt
<kodein> madbear: och befolkas av idi som inte är intresserade av vad kanalen är till för.
<Berxwedan> madbear: jag hoppas du menar kanalen och inte forumet. två helt skilda världar.
<maxkissie> kodein, det bestämmer du?=
<madbear> Berxwedan: båda
<johanbr> DarkLobster, prova till att börja med "iconv -f iso-8859-1 -t utf-8 -o utfil infil" - funkar det?
<kodein> maxkissie: ja.
<maxkissie> precis
<madbear> kodein: vettefan, men man har ju sett mellan fingrarna som fan
<maxkissie> här sitter eliten och myser och idlar och stör sig
<maxkissie> fucking tards
<Berxwedan> madbear: nejdå forumet är klasser bättre än kanalen. kanske var annat förr med forumet, men nu tycker jag forumet är bra.
<madbear> forumet är väl typ dött nu?
<Barre> ingen som sitter på en bra lvm2-munin plugin?
<Berxwedan> madbear: tycker inte att det dött, men lungt är det :).
<madbear> varför ta forumet på skitstort allvar?
<Berxwedan> madbear: forumet är skönt. :)
<Berxwedan> ta det på allvar vet jag inte, men skön är den.
<kodein> Barre: vad är det du behöver som inte diskstats t.ex. klarar?
<madbear> liksom hälften av trådarna handlar om vem som ska styra vad
<Barre> kodein: vet inte, har inte tittat på diskstats.... jag koller med en gång
<Barre> kodein: är det /proc/diskstats du menar?
<kodein> ja?
<kodein> men liksom, plugin och plugin, vad är det för data du vill grafa liksom?
<maxjezy> madbear, hur går det med spelet?
<Barre> där ser jag väl inte vilka logiskavolymer, volymgrupper och hur mycket ledigt utrymme jag har i lvm?
<maxjezy> blir det någon grafik och pra kod?
<Berxwedan> madbear: nja. du har nog inte besökt forumet på bra tag.
<madbear> maxjezy: grymt :P
<kodein> Barre: det har ju inte förrän nu framgått vad du ville ha för sorts grafer, så det är ju smått omöjligt att ha vetat innan. tittat på https://github.com/kvisle/munin-plugins då?
<maxjezy> madbear, du får lära mig allt du kan sen!
<DarkLobster> johanbr: Mjo, det verkar funka. Men det är många filer, så nåt slags automatisering vore bra..
<Barre> kodein: nä det förståss. jag har inte specat exakt vad jag ville ha, annat än lvm2..
<maxjezy> är det bara jag som blir otroligt irriterad varje gång man besöker sj.se
<maxjezy> tågen är aldrig i tid, inte websidan heller.
<maxjezy> står å laddar i minuter och inget händer
<maxjezy> full mottagning på 3G och H
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: sj blivit keff.
 * xintron kastar infekterade svampar på antii
<maxjezy> Berxwedan, det är jobbigt för jag vill boka biljetter men nu får jag vänta tills jag kommer hem och har fast lina
<maxjezy> SJ snålar på underhåll av sin skitsida!
<maxjezy> får väl betala hutpriser sen
<dodel> Hejsan. Jag måste komplimera ny kärna. Vad är det för program jag behöver då? Är det bara gcc?
<Berxwedan> dodel: :) vad för dumheter hittar du på nu?
<Philip5> Berxwedan: han bara mååååste
 * X-Sleepy-X missade 00:00 dansen
<Philip5> X-Sleepy-X: ja x_link är en dålig människa nu för tiden som aldrig dansar mitt i natten
<X-Sleepy-X> Philip5: :)
<X-Sleepy-X> Philip5: Mina grannar skulle säkert få spader om jag dansade.
<Philip5> eller glada för att de hör ett livstecken
<dodel> Berxwedan: Jag ska komplimera kärnan för debian :)
<Berxwedan> dodel: körde du inte opensuse
<X-Sleepy-X> Philip5: Mina grannar är allt annat än glada av sig.
<Berxwedan> vad hände
<Berxwedan> ?
<Berxwedan> Philip5: han verkar gilla jävlas med sig själv.
<einand> då vart nästa katt överkörd :(
<X-Sleepy-X> einand: Kör du över andras katter eller kör andra över dina katter?
<einand> X-Sleepy-X: andra som råkat köra över mina :(
<X-Sleepy-X> einand: Beklagar sorgen.
<einand> kom  hem från akuten, så står en bil ca 100 meter från busshållplatsen, och frågar om vi vet vem som äger en orange katt
<dodel> Jag måste få huawei e367 att fungera, men jag vet inte hur.
<einand> vad är höjden av otur, ligga på akuten 8 timmar i kramper och borelia, och sedan komma hem tilll en katt som blivit överkörd
<einand> känns inte som det var min dag idg
 * X-Sleepy-X tycker synd om einand
<einand> X-Sleepy-X: tack
<gecko> Letar du efter din katt? Kolla under min bil :D
<einand> gecko: väldig osmakligt
<gecko> Jasså? Men det stämmer. Håll katt kräket i koppel så kanske den lever
<X-Sleepy-X> gecko: Annars kan folk kanske lära sig att köra bil istället.
<gecko> ? Vad har det med katter att göra?
<X-Sleepy-X> gecko: Alldeles för många bilister som inte är uppmärksamma. Om man inte hinner stanna så kör man vårdslöst.
<einand> alltså sånt som händer att dom blir överkörd
<gecko> Släpper man djur fritt så finns en uppenbar risk för död. Kolla bara på annat vilt
<einand> men man behöver inte driva med andra personer
<gecko> Jag driver inte. Säger bara som det är
<einand> att du har min katt under din bil
<einand> jag hade precis fått tillbaka min aktning för dig
<gecko> Jag skren nog inte precis just din katt eller hur
<einand> jo det gjorde du
<X-Sleepy-X> gecko: jo
<gecko> Nej. Jag skrev inte till någon speciell
<einand> klart att jag förstår att katter bli överköra, tyckte det var sjyst av föraren att stanna och söka upp oss
<einand> och några "Vitten" hjkälpte till och begrava honom
<X-Sleepy-X> einand: Föraren?
<einand> X-Sleepy-X: han var helt chockad, ung kille säkert 19 år max
<einand> X-Sleepy-X: tycker det var helt rätt att stanna och försöka söka ägaren
<gecko> einand< Jag vill inte vara taskig. Men folk får skylla sig själva som har katter springande vind för våg
<X-Sleepy-X> einand: Ja, det visar ju på ansvarstagande.
<einand> X-Sleepy-X: japp, tog honom i hand och tackde så hemskt mycket.
<gecko> Och det är en trafikfara då dessa katter kan orska trafikolyckor
<einand> iaf, jag återkommer senare
<X-Sleepy-X> gecko: Det är nog värre med de som kör påverkade.
<gecko> X-Sleepy-X< Blanda inte äpplen och päron. Nu var det katter vi skrev om
<X-Sleepy-X> Har svårt att tänka mig att många väjar för objekt som är lägre än motorhuven.
<Berxwedan> dodel: återigen vad hände med opensuse
 * X-Sleepy-X väjar för grodor i 110 km/h
<X-Sleepy-X> De är snabba som tusan...
<gecko> Men det finns faktiskt en sak som man ska göra vid t.ex överkörda katter eller annat småvilt. Hiva dom i diket och inte låta dom ligga kvar på vägen
<X-Sleepy-X> gecko: Och anmäla till polisen...
<gecko> Nä det behöver man inte göra
<X-Sleepy-X> Nä, men det är roligare då.
<gecko> Vad är det för roligt med det då?
<X-Sleepy-X> För då får en jägare åka ut och leta upp djuret utifall det är skadat... :)
<gecko> Jag för min del lämnar inte ett skadat småvilt lidande i ett dike. Det är bara att göra processen kort för att förhindra lidande i onödan
<realubot> X-Sleepy-X: Jägarna hjälper inte till längre: http://www.svt.se/nyheter/regionalt/gavledala/viltsoksjagare-i-strejk
<X-Sleepy-X> Hur menar du då? Grillar du de på plats eller har du med dig kylväska?
<realubot> gecko: Skjuter med k-pist?
<gecko> X-Sleepy-X< Grilla? Är du tokig. Jag slår ihjäl dom så klart
<X-Sleepy-X> gecko: Ja, det är väl klart, man grillar de ju inte levandes.
 * gecko gillar inte grillade katter
 * X-Sleepy-X trodde vi pratade om småvilt
<gecko> Katter eller annat småvilt
<maxjezy> man stannar väl inte vid motorvägar för att pilla bort djur från vägar
<X-Sleepy-X> Jo, man stannar mitt i vägen
<gecko> Där får man inte stanna heller
<X-Sleepy-X> Jo, i nödsituation får man göra näst intill vad som helst...
<maxjezy> pga bilister så dör över hälften av alla igelkottar
<realubot> gecko: Om du kör på en lite pippifågel. Gör du då en handbromssladd i 110 km/h och vänder bilen 180 grader för att kliva ut i körbanan och hiva fågeln i diket?
<maxjezy> tänk på det ni som kör djävulens redskap
<X-Sleepy-X> +1 maxjezy
 * X-Sleepy-X kör Windows
<X-Sleepy-X> ;)
<maxjezy> jag har svårt att umgås med bilister då de även tar bilen till pizzerian osv
<gecko> realubot< Nope
<maxjezy> så jävla lata
<realubot> gecko: Så du låter pippifågeln ligga skadad på vägbanan och lida?
<gecko> Människan äro lat av naturen. Det är därför utvecklingen gått framåt
<maxjezy> X-Sleepy-X, jag ska köra windows igen när 8an är här
<maxjezy> ser verkligen fram emot att bli omhändertagen av ett värdigt OS
<X-Sleepy-X> :)
<einand> maxjezy: löjligaste är en av minna grannar, tar bilen till pizzerian, är typ max 300 meter, går snabbare att gå dit än att starta bilen
<maxjezy> einand, det är inte alls ovanligt bland bilister
<gecko> realubot< Japp. Men den är troligen död. Och fåglar räknas inte till småvilt
<maxjezy> "ska vi ta en tur med bilen"
<maxjezy> "jovisst, men vi kan väl åka lite raggar-rundor med"
<maxjezy> "jovisst min kära raggarkvinna"
<gecko> Hm. Snacka om segstartad bil
<einand> maxjezy: jo men hur sjukt är det, alltså skall man ens vara tids effektiv så går det snabbare att gå
<X-Sleepy-X> Jag kör till pizzerian som ligger precis runt hörnet på huset.
<einand> X-Sleepy-X: varför?
<kodein> jag brukar köra till postlådan vid tomtgränsen
<X-Sleepy-X> Går betydligt snabbare att gå men då bilen är kall så gör den så mycket mer skada på naturen så det är värt det.
<maxjezy> X-Sleepy-X, du kör säkert på 1-2 igelkottar där på vägen varje år!
<gecko> Så om jag ska till Lycksele och handla vilket är 11 mil så skulle det gå fortare att gå än att ta bilen :D
<einand> X-Sleepy-X: det argumentet köper jag
<X-Sleepy-X> Det är inte lathet heller
<einand> gecko: bor man 11mil bort får du självklrt ta bilen, men rör det sig om ett avstånd som en normal person kan kasta en sten är det dock löjligt
<maxjezy> jag tror bilister är så jävla skuldsatta av känslor för oljan de pumpar ur jorden att de blir satanister
<maxjezy> och vill ta död på alla
<X-Sleepy-X> Lat vore jag om jag gick den korta biten men jag bemödar mig med att starta bilen med mera..
<maxjezy> roadrage + lathet = satanism
<einand> så satan samlar in nya själar
<X-Sleepy-X> maxjezy: Just igelkottar siktar jag på, de är så fula
<gecko> Satanism. har du rökt på eller?
<Berxwedan> #windows-se
 * einand är irriterad på sjuksköterkan, hon stack i en nerv eller nått kändes som hela armen explodera
<Berxwedan> :) nystartad av mig
<maxjezy> Berxwedan, äre nå folk där?
<X-Sleepy-X> einand: Känner igen det där...
 * Berxwedan tror einand är lättskrämd :P
<maxjezy> gecko, om du frågar mig så nej!
<einand> Berxwedan: nä alltås seriöst, aldrig vart med om det innan
<gecko> Troligen en liten fjolla :)
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: jepp. 82 inloggade för tillfället.
<einand> sköterskan sa att hon aldrig vart me om nått liknande
<maxjezy> bög-fjolla?
<Berxwedan> einand: okej. menar du sprutor?
<einand> Berxwedan: alltså sprutor tar jag rätt ofta, men aldrig vart med om någon liknande "nerv-träff"
<Berxwedan> einand: är du kraftig?
<maxjezy> einand, du nämnde inte att du är halv-reptil-shape-shifter?
<maxjezy> det måste jag göra varje läkarbesök så de inte blir noijiga över mitt kalla blod
<Berxwedan> einand: jaha. sköterskan :) jävlades.
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: säg bara att du är finsk och gillar djävulens redskap och de lär förlåta dig.
<Berxwedan> :P
<X-Sleepy-X> Tips: Kalla in sköterskan för "stumpan" (särskilt inte om det är en kille)
<X-Sleepy-X> inte*
<Berxwedan> X-Sleepy-X: :) något du brukar göra?
<X-Sleepy-X> Nej, men kan tänka mig att det slår fel
<einand> X-Sleepy-X: finns en sak som är värre än stumpan, och det är "Lilla stumpan"
<gecko> Undrar om jag ska tomglo på TV ett tag? Kan inte somna om ännu
<X-Sleepy-X> einand: sant
<maxjezy> gecko, rök en holk!
<einand> X-Sleepy-X: särskilt om det är en dvärg
<Berxwedan> gecko: nee. jävlas med windows användarna här istället. mer skojigt.
<X-Sleepy-X> Haha!
<gecko> Holkar bor fåglsr i
<X-Sleepy-X> einand: Om det är en dvärg säger man "Lilla stumpen" ist
<einand> EKG maskinen på sjukhuset kör windows
<X-Sleepy-X> einand: då kan man få virus
<einand> X-Sleepy-X: tror jag säkert, dom var nätverksanslutna iaf
<X-Sleepy-X> "För helvete, koppla inte upp mig mot den där virusmaskinen"
<gecko> bergman< Finns knappast några sådana här då detta är en ubuntukanal
<gecko> Berxwedan< Det var till dig
<einand> jag är windows användare, köpte windows 8 nu när dom har en drive på 130kr för en Win8 licens
<Berxwedan> gecko: nej du misstror dig grovt.
<X-Sleepy-X> einand: nöjd?
<Berxwedan> gecko: tre muskisarna kör windows :)
<einand> X-Sleepy-X: får det ju inte fören om 2 månader ;)
<X-Sleepy-X> einand: aha
<einand> X-Sleepy-X: kört preview versionen (gratis att ladda ner)
<X-Sleepy-X> einand: jag kanske borde göra lika
<einand> den är rätt fin
<Berxwedan> windows 8 blir större hit här, än hos windows-gemenskapen. :P
<einand> X-Sleepy-X: 20 dollar, om man upgraderar från vista eller win7
<gecko> Berxwedan< Win-användare har inget här att göra. Dom ska hålla sig på sin plats
<Berxwedan> därför döp om kanalen till:#windows-se
<maxjezy> einand, 18dollar var det väl?
<maxjezy> jag är nöjd över vilket
<X-Sleepy-X> gecko: Just nu använder jag både Ubuntu och Windows på exakt samma stund
<einand> maxjezy: kanske det var, tog och reversa dollarn jag gav 131kr nått (banken tog väl en växlings kurs)
<Berxwedan> gecko: :) dom gillar ubuntukanaler och linux kanaler. de kan spela nörd och samtidigt köra windows. går bra ihop.
<maxjezy> fett billigt
<gecko> Men det är som vanligt. Win söker hjälp hos linux för deras egen kanal karar det inte
<Berxwedan> gecko: har de ens någon kanal? :)
<Berxwedan> trodde det var deras kanal :P
 * Berxwedan jävlas
<gecko> Berxwedan< Ingen aning faktiskt
<einand> nu tror jag förstås att jag ger mer hjälp än jag tar hjälp (föritom 90% skitsnack)
 * Berxwedan tror han tillhör lilla skaran som bara kör linux.
<gecko> einand< Win eller linux?
 * X-Sleepy-X hjälper andra med datorer hela dagarna
<X-Sleepy-X> Dock inte så ofta just här
<X-Sleepy-X> hehe
<einand> jag hade kört bara linux om inte linux var sämre än windows på vissa grejer, och jag hade kört bara linux om det inte var så att windows är sämre än linux på vissa gejer
<gecko> Berxwedan< DÃ¥ tror du fel unge man
<einand> gecko: ja
<Berxwedan> gecko: :) nejdå. är rätt så säker. jag har ingen aning om idlare. dock bland de som brukar synas här tror jag merparten dualbootar.
<gecko> einand< det var på alternativ att välja på
<einand> gecko: ja, och jag svaraede
<X-Sleepy-X> Berxwedan: Tro gör man i kyrkan
<gecko> Berxwedan< Inte jag iaf
<gecko> Jag är renrasig
 * X-Sleepy-X dual bootar inte
<einand> fast rätt fråga borde vara "Linux och Windows"
<einand> jag dualtbotar inte heller, kör olika maskiner i stället
<X-Sleepy-X> ja gmed
<Berxwedan> gecko: :) det vet jag.
<maxjizzonu> piss-skit-internet!
<X-Sleepy-X> maxjizzonu: strular det?
<gecko> Det är lite tråkigt att en linux-kanal ska vara besudlad av oliktänkande
<maxjizzonu> X-Sleepy-X, inte bara lite, utan ganska medelmåttigt!
<X-Sleepy-X> maxjizzonu: på vilket sätt?
<maxjizzonu> X-Sleepy-X, dålig mottagning mot masterna här i skogen
<maxjizzonu> semestrar så har inget fast internet
<X-Sleepy-X> köp en riktbar antenn
<maxjizzonu> (no fiber)
<maxjizzonu> kan ja koppla det till min android telefon?=
<gecko> Nu blir det TV tills win-bögarna lagt sig för att tryna
<X-Sleepy-X> maxjizzonu: om du köper router, modem och antenn
<maxjizzonu> gecko, haha, akta så du inte åker på hets mot folkgrupp!
<Berxwedan> gecko: :) inte så hård bör du vara. sedan har vi nog homosexuella kanalen som kan ta illa vid.
<Berxwedan> *i kanalen
<Berxwedan> gecko: jag tror det blir annorlunda är steam släpps officiellt för ubuntu
<Berxwedan> med spel som kommer lär vi nog se nya ansikten
<Berxwedan> och kanske mindre dualbootare
<Berxwedan> :=) själv hoppas jag att det även gynnar oss icke-spelintresserade då opensource drivrutinerna för grafikkorten lär få uppsving
<X-Sleepy-X> att ofta referera till ord som bög eller liknande brukar vara ett tecken på osäkerhet kring sin sexuella läggning
<Berxwedan> hoppas bara nouveau hänger med på tåget
<maxjizzonu> steam borde göra ett eget operativsystem
<maxjizzonu> X-Sleepy-X, är det sant?
<maxjizzonu> jag trodde det var en myt
<maxjizzonu> samma som att det minst är en homosexuell i varje klass
<maxjizzonu> skolklass
<X-Sleepy-X> det är säkert en skröna men alltid retar det någon när man säger som jag precis skrev
<maxjizzonu> tror dessa myter skapas för att man ska tvivla på sin heterosexualitet
<Berxwedan> för ati ägare kommer radeon få bra med grejer till kärnan 3.6.* och även intel (som vanligt). dock nouveau vet jag inte om nyheterna är många.
<maxjizzonu> tvivlar man pga massa myter så kan man lika gärna testa runt och packa lite osv.
<Berxwedan> :) kanske 4.0 så klarar nouveau allt som nvidia blobs klarar av
<X-Sleepy-X> maxjizzonu: jag tyker att alla bör tvivla på alla typer av sexualitet då dessa ganska enkelt går att operera bort
<maxjizzonu> jag tror all sexualitet i grund o botten beror på vilken mat man fick som barn
<maxjizzonu> åt man brunsås ofta med köttbullar
<maxjizzonu> ja ni kan nog räkna ut det själva
<Berxwedan> haha
<X-Sleepy-X> maxjizzonu: jag har dock ännu inte lyckats möta någon tvekönad asexuell ateist
<Berxwedan> X-Sleepy-X: :) vad händer om man faktiskt drar till tjejer och råkar vara man?
<maxjizzonu> X-Sleepy-X, shit, chilla med de häftiga akademiska orden
<maxjizzonu> när vi ändå sitter här på ändarna och tänker på ändor
<maxjizzonu> vet ni om det finns någon statestik på underhållsbidrag
<X-Sleepy-X> Berxwedan: Det beror helt och hållet på vilka intentioner tilltänkt tjej har antar jag
<maxjizzonu> hur många % av män och kvinnor som betalar
<X-Sleepy-X> maxjizzonu: Det är enkelt att slippa betala, iaf som man, bara att neka faderskap
<maxjizzonu> X-Sleepy-X, känns som det endå är en mans avgift
<maxjizzonu> kan man först ta faderskap och sedan neka det?
<maxjizzonu> vid typ barnets 7årsålder eller så?
<X-Sleepy-X> maxjizzonu: Nej, det kan man inte, eller ja, om du kan bevisa att barnet inte är ditt genom blodtest eller liknande...
<Berxwedan> X-Sleepy-X: jag dras till tjejer sexuellt, men ej killar. så nog har sexualitet betydelse. skulle inte vilja vakna med en tjej som har manlig könsorgan precis :).
<maxjizzonu> Berxwedan, why not?
<maxjizzonu> är inte det ganska fördomsfullt?
<X-Sleepy-X> Berxwedan: Det förstår jag, men sexualitet går ju att operera bort, kastering...
<maxjizzonu> vakna brevid lady-gaga  vore ju as-häftigt
<Berxwedan> maxjizzonu: fördomsfullt? nej. varför skulle det vara det?
<X-Sleepy-X> maxjizzonu: Det är väl lika fördomsfullt att tycka att alla borde vilja experimentera?
<maxjizzonu> X-Sleepy-X, jo, fan. uch.
<maxjizzonu> jag blev erbjuden att ha sex med en gubbe en gång
<maxjizzonu> fan, ja blev lite äcklad.
<Berxwedan> X-Sleepy-X: :) du menar så. ja, vill du ta död på sexualiteten så går ju att kastrera, men det är ju inte så hälsosamt för personen i frågan.
<maxjizzonu> vet inte om de var att han va 40 år äldre eller att han var en hane.
<Berxwedan> maxjizzonu: finsk bastu :)?
<X-Sleepy-X> Berxwedan: Sexualitet kan också vara ohälsosamt...
<maxjizzonu> Berxwedan, estnisk bål!
<maxjizzonu> båt
<maxjizzonu> sex ger hiv
<maxjizzonu> hiv ger aids
<maxjizzonu> aids ger vila
<Berxwedan> X-Sleepy-X: jepp. men den risken tar jag :).
<Berxwedan> maxjizzonu: :) okej. du skulle ju kunnat testa. var ej fördomsfull :P.
 * X-Sleepy-X röstar för tvångskastrering av alla som inte tjänar +1.000.000/månad
<maxjizzonu> de va snabba ryck!
<maxjizzonu> X-Sleepy-X, vad hände med din terminal?
<Berxwedan> http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Kernel-Log-Development-of-Linux-3-6-under-way-1657742.html
<X-Sleepy-X> hihi
<Berxwedan> The kernel developers have also added a "suspend to both" feature that makes hybrid standby possible.
<Berxwedan> läs hela stycket
<Berxwedan> blir inte riktigt klok på vad de menar
<X-Sleepy-X> maxjizzonu: men du menar att du dras till kvinnor?
<maxjizzonu> X-Sleepy-X, jag dras inte speciellt till något oftast
<maxjizzonu> jag chillar gärna utan att pippa en kväll eller två
<X-Sleepy-X> men du är själv en kvinna?
<maxjizzonu> nej, jag är typ man
<X-Sleepy-X> jaha, så en kvinna som klär sig som en man?
<maxjezy> när jag var liten önskade jag att jag var tjej
<maxjezy> så jag kunde ha lebb-sex med alla snygga tjejer
 * X-Sleepy-X är förvillad
<Berxwedan> kanalens goes knäpp igen :P.. amelia borde varit här.. ni hade nog bannads :P
<maxjezy> Berxwedan, haha!
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: :) man kan nog ha 3-kant utan för den delen vara tjej själv :).
<maxjezy> Berxwedan, säg det till en icke pubertal finne som bryter på två språk!
<Berxwedan> ne nu blir det för knäppa tongånger här.. hjälp mig förstå länken ovan
<maxjezy> Berxwedan, det är engelska ju!
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: lungt jag bryter på 4
<Berxwedan> :P
<X-Sleepy-X> #ubuntu
<X-Sleepy-X> :P
<X-Sleepy-X> dags för sängen
 * X-Sleepy-X kastar in en stinkbomb i kanalen
<maxjezy> där ligger man redan
<X-Sleepy-X> smell u later
<maxjezy> no smell, no tell.
<Berxwedan> ska ni på nästa buntu developer summit i köpenhamn?
<maxjezy> när?
<johanbr>                        
<johanbr> oops
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: nog oktober månad
<Berxwedan> minns ej när
<maxjezy> Berxwedan, ska du?
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: tror ej. brukar vara mitt i terminen. inte så lägligt. dock när man knegar i framtiden kanske man går på en.
<Berxwedan> hade varit skoj då den hålls så nära
<maxjezy> Berxwedan, ett par dagar ledigt kan man väl ta?
<Berxwedan> :=) vet ej hur glada dom skulle vara när jag kommer med laptop som låter som orkester och kör en annan dist
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: :) jag väntar nog när jag kör ubuntu igen, om det blir av.
<maxjezy> jag skulle mer åka för att chilla på christiania
<maxjezy> och kolla in köpenhamn
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: skulle vilja träffa mark och fråga om han kan ge mig en ubuntuburk
<maxjezy> men även ubuntu grejen
<Berxwedan> från system76 eller något
<Berxwedan> :) skulle vara nice
<maxjezy> Berxwedan, har du sett OUYA spelkonsollen?
<maxjezy> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ouya/ouya-a-new-kind-of-video-game-console
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: nee. jag är inte så spel-intresserad. gillar gamla konsoler
<maxjezy> den där ska glida linux och gratis spel
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: vet ej hur realistisk den är.
<maxjezy> och bara kosta ca 1000 kr
<maxjezy> och dessutom vara hackervänlig
<maxjezy> tycker den verkar realistisk då den fått så mycket backers
<maxjezy>  fatta vilka pengar de fått in
<maxjezy> på en liten videsnutt
#ubuntu-se 2012-08-04
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: jepp intressant. folk verkar vilja ha något sådant. dock är jag osäker, men glad om de visar att det kommer fungera.
<Berxwedan> om omgubuntu eller webupd8 skriver om den, framförallt förstnämnda lär den öka ännu mer.. även om jag tror en hel del linuxnördar nog givit någon slant
<Berxwedan> någon som kan säga mig vilken kärna buntu kör nu
<Berxwedan> ?
<Berxwedan> 3.2.*? vad?
<Berxwedan> ne nu blir det sängen
<gecko> så är det dags igen för att slita lite på kroppens funktioner
<Screedo> god morgon
<antii> xintron: sluta
 * xintron kastar infekterade svampar på antii
<xintron> så, nu har jag kastat klart för en vecka :)
<maxjezy> jag tar gärna ett par svampar!
<gecko> Vad ska vi ta som dagens trätoämne?
<gecko> Förslag mottages tacksamt.
<Barre> data och linux kanske? känner mig lite "wild and crazy" när jag föreslår det som ämne
<maxjezy> bara nördar som snackar datorer här hela dagarna!
<Haffe> Barre: Linux skulle iallafall vara wild & crazy i den här kanalen.
<Barre> det är ju precis det denna kanal är till för maxjezy, är du en kverulant kanske? :)
<maxjezy> nu kom det där nördiga akademiska språket som jag inte förstår mig på!
<maxjezy> jahap, hare hänt något på linux-fronten senaste tiden?
<Haffe> L4D 2 presterar tydligen bättre under openGL i linux än under D3D i windows.
<Barre> maxjezy: skicka en svensk ordlista till mig så skall jag försöka använda mig av ett språk du inte stör dig av då.. jag är nämligen beredd att göra det för att slippa dålig stämmning i kanalen. Är du det?
<Barre> s/ordlista/ordlista som du förstår/
<Barre> Haffe: läste det, även om jag inte spelar så väldans mycket tycker jag det var trevligt att läsa..
<Barre> Haffe: jag misstänker dock att valve gör ett "utspel" för att få bättre förhandlingsposition med MS
<maxjezy> Barre, näh, jag kan däremot offra mig i kärlekens tecken, min kärlek till er är så stor så jag kan avstå kanalen, kan du?
<Haffe> Barre: Vad ska de förhandla om?
<Haffe> Valve är väl assförbannade över att MS försöker konkurera ut steam med hjälp av windows app store.
<Barre> Haffe: inte vet jag, bättre tillgång till systemet (läs källkod)... vad vet jag.. men det är inte första gången valve gör ett sådant utspel.
<Haffe> Jag undrar om det här relaterar till deras planer på en egen spelkonsoll.
<Barre> maxjezy: om du inte vill prata om de ämnen kanalen har och om du enbart stör dig på folk, då undrar jag varför du är här.
<Barre> Haffe: Valve, egen spelkonsoll?
<maxjezy> Barre, du förstod inte att det var ironi
<Haffe> Barre: Ja.
<Haffe> Det ryktas en del om det.
<maxjezy> jag stör mig väldigt lite på folk här dessutom
<maxjezy> en eller två som är as-jobbiga men resten är typ helt okej nästan
<maxjezy> och jag är här för att hjälpa newbs med sina problem när de kommer in om nätterna vetja!
<nighter> Är det här en support kanal eller bara hang around?
<Barre> Haffe: det var värst, låter spännande
<Haffe> Jag vet inte hur sant det är dock. Det kanske är plan C för valvel.
<Haffe> valve.
<Barre> nighter: det är primärt en supportkanal, men ibland undrar jag =)... om du har en fråga är det bara att sskriva på, någon kan säkert hjälpa dig
<Haffe> Ifall de blir så osamms med MS att de överger windows. Då kan de knappast komma och vilja köpa en licens till Windows Embedded.
<nighter> Har ingen fråga undrade bara allmänt då vet jag!:-)
<Barre> Haffe: det förhandlingsbordet har de inte övertag på i sådant fall..
 * nighter funderar på något att fråga!
<nighter> Enda som suger med min ubuntu installation är grafikdrivaren. Den ger bara 56 fps om kör glxgears.
<nighter> kör radeon drivarn men laddar jag ner fglrx drivarn från ati:s hemmsida så startar inte ubuntu.
<nighter> men det har jag lärt mig att leva med
<nighter> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV710 [Radeon HD 4350]
<nighter> men skitsamma spelar inte så mycket.
<nighter> skumme är det funkar i debian.
<nighter> så behöver väl göra gammla lib och drivare av allt :P
<maxjezy> nighter, det är en laptop?
<nighter> nej stationär dator.
<maxjezy> nighter, byta grafikkort?
<nighter> nee palla
<nighter> får nöja mig spela spel på ps3 om vill lira
<nighter> och strunta i så där compiz desktop.
<maxjezy> nighter, ok, annars vet jag ett geforce 260 gtx
<maxjezy> lär snurra på finare
<nighter> mjo gör det säkert.
<maxjezy> men do as you please
<nighter> men allt rockar om jag kör en ubuntu med libbar från dacke fäjden.
<nighter> men man vill ju göra senaste
<nighter> köra senaste even.
<maxjezy> even?
<maxjezy> sorry men jag har gått nu år ut och år in utan att veta betydelsen av det när folk skriver even när de rättar sig själva.
<nighter> gamal vana men kanske ska börja köra sån där sed expression när folk rättar sig själva istället
<nighter> eller sed och sed regular expression.
<Barre> reguljara uttryck even ;P
<nighter> ha ha :)
<Barre> s/ja/jä/     :D
<maxjezy> den här kanalen har verkligen tappat tittare genom åren.
<maxjezy> 79, har för mig den var upp i 110 ett tag.
<Philip5> bamsefar: vart har amelia tagit vägen då? olikt henne att vara helt offline här.
<Barre> Philip5: hon tröttnade totalt på tjaffset igår och partade
<Philip5> oj!
<Philip5> missade jag något då?
<Philip5> eller var det mest det vanliga?
<Barre> det vanliga
<Philip5> Barre: trist
<Haffe> Vad var det för tjafs nu?
<Haffe> Jahaja.
<Haffe> Lite loggar senare.
<Screedo> provar virtualbox på min laptop core2duo, går lite segt :D
<Screedo> kör uppdateringar till ubuntu 12.04, den suger 100% cpu :)
<Screedo> sover alla? :)
<Screedo> Barre, här?
<Haffe> Ifall jag säger ja. Vad säger du då?
<Screedo> att du skojjar med mig och inte alls sover då du pratar med mig :D
<Barre> Screedo: ja... jag är inte klar med guiden (lite dåligt samvete har jag), men det är så obotligt tråkigt att skriva den så det har tagit lite extra lång tid p.g.a. leda.. men den kommer snart .... :=
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> lugnt
<Screedo> känn ingen press pga vmig, jag har så många järn i elden nu så :P
<Screedo> mig*
<Barre> =)
<Screedo> men, har en fårga till dig, eftersom du fibblar mycket med lagring osv.
<Screedo> fråga*
<Barre> skjut
<Screedo> pillar med virtualisering just nu, provar virtualbox på min laptop nu, bara för att se hur det fungerar osv. har ett M4A87TD/USB3 med en AMD phenomen 2 x6 T1050 prolle och 8 gb ram. hur tror du den hade klarat sig med att köra några virtuella maskiner på?
<Screedo> samt, skall man köra virtuella maskiner från en raid 5 eller man skall köra dem från hdd utan raid etc. och tilldela raiden som lagringsutrymme ?
<Screedo> jag sitter på en 100/10 lina, så man maxxar sin ner hastighet ibland.
<Screedo> men de gångerna är ett fåtal.
<Barre> sorry... ingen aning. Har inte hållt på med virtualbox (installerat det en gång bara för att se, det var inget för mig). gällande RAID så är det en annan fråga: det är en fråga om prestanda, tillgänglighet och pris. Personligen gör jag allt mitt privata på RAID5( både data och virtuella instanser) för att det är den RAID-nivå jag tycker matchar mina behov mest.
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> just nu kör jag min laptop core2duo med 4gb ram, ubuntu 12.04 i botten och så har jag 2 virtuella ubuntu 12.04 igång, verkar gå helt OK, nu har jag inte provat dra ner något större eller packat upp något så ingen aning vad som händer då. Maskinen står och väntar på något att göra till 97% så hade ju varit nice om man hade kunnat virtualisera det lite.
<Screedo> täntke dra in filserver, mail server och en blandat skit, znc för att ansluta till irc, TS, lite webservrer för internt hemmabruk. osv.
<Barre> Screedo: håller med. Kul med virtualiseraing (och praktiskt)... kör 14 virtuella instanser själv här
<Screedo> nice
<Screedo> har två virtuella maskiner igång nu, de ligger på 2-4% cpu vardera.
<Barre> Screedo: har valt KVM som hypervisor
<Screedo> på min laptop.
<Screedo> kollar med top, ingen aning hur verkligt det är osv.
<Screedo> gnome-system-mo drar 3 gånger så mycket som mina virtuella maskiner gör :)
<Barre> hehe
<Barre> kör inte så mycket desktop (faktiskt bara en maskin, och det är LXDE på min backup-server)
<Screedo> men vad tror du om min hårdvara, skulle det kunna dra några virtuella maskiner med ubuntu i botten?
<Barre> Screedo: svårt att säga, beror alldeles på vilken last de virtuella maskinerna kommer generera. Men det som oftast blir flaskhalsen är minne, så ju mer minne du har desto bättre är det.
<Screedo> jo, det kollade jag, moderkortet klarar 16gb som mest, så tänkte inhandla lite snabbare minne och 16gb, kostar 800:- så inte mycket att diskutera där.
<Screedo> tror inte cpu och moderkort är något större bekymmer, som du sa, det är minne som går åt.
<andol> Screedo: Sen har vi förstås i/o, beroende på vad maskinerna faktiskt gör.
<Screedo> jo, helt klart
<Screedo> jag har 2 fysiska servrar idag, den ena med ubuntu 12.04 på, den kör jag som filserver, foton, mp3 osv. samt installerat ts3 server, mysql,apache, php, den ligger inte utåt untan enbart internt. den andra har jag som lite allt i allo med, irc, ftp, mail etc.
<Barre> och med I/O är det inte enbart disk, utan även nätverk....
<Screedo> jo, det var jag med på
<andol> !barre
<ubot2> <barzam> Barre är så hardcore att han refererar till mat och toalett som I/O
<Screedo> lol
<Screedo> !screedo
<ubot2> Factoid 'screedo' not found
<Screedo> :/
<Barre> hehehe.. hade glömt den....
<Barre> andol: https://github.com/SweBarre/munin-lvm kommentarer, kritik?
<andol> Barre: Gällande url:en så tycker jag att PureBarre hade varit mycket trevligare :)
<Barre> andol: tack =)
<andol> Barre: Mer konkrekt, vad är poängen med VGS=$(which vgs) och LVS=$(which lvs)? Ifall binärena ändå finns i patchen, varför inte direkt använda vgs och lvs i koden, istället för $VGS och $LVS?
<andol> s/patchen/pathen/
<andol> I övrigt har jag sysslat för lite med LVM liksom munin-plugins för att ha någon kvalificerad åsikt.
<Barre> andol: det är en temporär lösning, jag kommer sätta dit sökvägarna som enviroment-variablrar i munin-config och köra default-värdet med which, har inte hunnit dit ännu.
<andol> Ah
<Barre> och kör jag bara vgs så är det svårt att se i loggarna om det är "fel vgs" som exekveras. kör jag hela sökvägen så är det lättare om det visar sig att PATH är felsatt eller att något script tidigare i en PATH också heter vgs...
<andol> Iofs, fast ifall det är något du ser som en potentiell risk, kan det då vara värt att peta in en snabb koll som verfirerar att du verkligen har rätt vgs-kommando?
<Barre> andol: KISS.
<andol> Fair enough
 * andol är förövrigt väldigt glad att han var bekant med den förkortningen :P
<Barre> =)
<realubot> Skärp er.
<realubot> Annars har jag inget annat val än att sätta permban på er.
<andol> Barre: Hur går det annars med nya hemmaservrarna?
<Barre> andol: utmärkt, tackar som frågar...
<xintron> Såhär städat har det fan inte varit på länge! http://i.imgur.com/czB6a.jpg
<andol> xintron: Hur länge kommer det att hålla? :)
<xintron> en vecka om jag har tur? :)
<Berxwedan> hej alla glada
<Screedo> hej Berxwedan
<Berxwedan> Screedo: vad görs?
<Screedo> skall kolla en guide hur man installerar och configurerar xnc bouncer
<Berxwedan> Screedo: okej. låter intressant.
<Screedo> znc*
<Screedo> jo, pillat med viurtualbox också
<Screedo> så just nu kör jag 2 st virtuella ubutnu 12.04 maskiner på min laptop.
<Barre> wtf... larsemil vilken PM version för du? Upptäckte precis att inte KSM är aktiverat i den versionen jag kör ...:O
<Screedo> så tänkte installera znc på den ena och kolla och se.
<Berxwedan> Screedo: okej. länge sedan man själv körde något virtuellt.
<Barre> 
<dodel> Hejsan. När jag installerade Ubuntu så installerade jag på min hårdvaruraid disk som var 80gb. Jag har två stycken 40gb diskar som jag kopplar ihop till en 80gb. Men i Debian så känner den inte av 80gb disken, utan den känner av dom två 40gb diskarna. Varför då?
<dodel> Det är vid installationen
<antii> Barre: ..
<antii> :P
<dodel> Varför skiljer det så mycket mellan kommandon i Debian och Ubuntu? Ska jag installera något i Debian så skriver jag:
<dodel> su
<dodel> dpkg -i paket.deb
<dodel> Ska jag installera något i Ubuntu så skriver jag: Sudo dpkg -i paket.deb
<dodel> Varför just olika "superuser" kommandon?
<Markk> Du kan skriva su och seadn kommandon i Ubuntu också.
<Markk> Vilket jag gör.
<Markk> Jag har oftast en su/root-terminal uppe.
<dodel> Så kommandon i ubuntu ska fungera lika bra i Debian också?
<Markk> Mer eller mindre.
<dodel> Vi säger att jag vill ansluta till nätet på Ubuntu via mobild bredband. Då skriver jag su modprobe usbserial vendor=0x12d1 product=0x1556. Dock fungerar inte det i Debian.
<dodel> Tycker att det är tråkigt att det inte fungerar så. Jag vill att linux ska vara linux
<dodel> Dock har jag märkt att det är just Ubuntu som viker sig mest från linux standarden
<Markk> ja
<Markk> Det stämmer
<nighter> du kan använda sudo i debian också om man vill, sudo finns på alla linux distar om man installerar det då.
<nighter> så håller inte med att de skiljer sig så mycket mellan distarna.
<nighter> är väl att en del saker är förinstallerat och inte.
<nighter> modprobe usbserial hade funkar på debian också om du haft rätt kernel med den modulen.
<dodel> nighter: Debian 6 har 2.6.5 kärnan
<andol> dodel: ?
<andol> dodel: Default för Debian 6 är annars en kärna baserad utifrån 2.6.32
<Screedo> jag skall installera znc, har laddat ner znc, packat upp det med tar zxvf, cd znc... och skall göra en ./confugre, men får error, någon ide på vad jag kan göra för fel? provat ladda ner znc igen osv.
<Screedo> configure error: in '/home/testvbox/znc-0.206':
<andol> Screedo: Gör gärna en full http://paste.ubuntu.com/ på vad ./configure gnäller om. Kan mycket väl vara en saknat beroende eller så.
<Screedo> ok
<Barre> antii: jaa...
<andol> Screedo: Inte lättare att installera znc med apt-get förresten?
<sakjurn9> =`
<sakjurn9> whoopsie, ignorera det där ^_^
<sakjurn9> pod lg pooh
<sakjurn9> hehe, whoopsie igen
<Screedo> provade installera c med apt-get install, den installerade men får error när jag skall köra --makeconf
<Screedo> får leta vidare.
<einand> new  post-editing of my Butterfly https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150978612012997&l=3449592c0c
<Screedo1> såja, nu fick jag det att fugnera.
<Screedo1> fungera*
<dodel> mmmmhmmm http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmEvxswn4IY
<dodel> Vad är det för skillnad mellan debbaserade och slackwarebaserade linux? Jag vet att slackware installerar via tar.gz men fungerar den exakt samma sak som debian, liksom om det fattas ett paket så laddar den ned och installerar automatiskt?
<einand> dodel: slackware har inget riktigt packhanteringsystem så det är mycket google som gäller där
<dodel> einand: Samma sak som gentoo då? Man kompelimerar helt enkelt själv det man vill installera?
<einand> dodel: nä gentoo har ju allt i emerge, så dom har ju ett paketsystem
<dodel> einand: Som jag har fattat så burkar man komplimera från källkod i gentoo
<einand> dodel: japp, men har ett paketsystem precis som debian man skriver emerg paketnamn
<einand> och så laddar den ner källkoden och kompilerar
<dodel> einand: Då har man lärt sig något nytt :)
<dodel> einand: Men vad är det som är så speciellt med gentoo då? Alla distar har ju olika egenskaper. Debian passar mycket utmärkt för server. Ubuntu passar också som server, men brukas oftast vara som Desktop, precis som Fedora Core. openSuse har jag hört att den passar riktigt bra som workstation.
<dodel> Sen har jag fått för mig att Slackware och gentoo är till för personer som är superhaxx när det gäller dator.
<einand> nja,
<einand> är iaf för folk som vill lära sig grundligt hur saker fungerar, och gillar att läsa sig till
<einand> men man måste inte vara duktig när man börjar, bara intresserad
<dodel> Okej, En annan sak. Varför skrivs det Debian GNU/Linux men inte Ubuntu GNU/Linux eller Fedora GNU/Linux?
<einand> smaksak tror jag
<einand> finns någon licens problematik med
<scorn> Ska man välja Ext4 eller Ext2 för / och /home när man installerar arch?
<dodel> Ext4
<dodel> Ext2 är gammalt
<scorn> Okej tackar :9
<ePax> 0_o
<ewook> *gäsp*
<dodel> Hmmm....ser livlöst upp här....tror jag ska krasha mitt system så jag har en anledning att fråga om något....
<dodel> En fråga! Visst kan jag installera alla mina program och liknande på en annan hårdisk? Jag har två hårddiskar på en hårdvaruraid och dom är på 40 gb. I ubuntu så såg ubuntu dessa två diskar som en stor disk. Det gör inte debian av något konstigt slag. Men då undrar jag om jag kan installera linuxsystemet och resten av det jag installerar på andra disken? Precis som i Windows. C:\ och D:\
<David-A> Nyss på tv "Sagan om ringen: Härskarringen" TV7 20:00-23:25. Inte speciellt sevärd. Se i stället Silent Running eller en av Ewok-filmerna.
<dodel> David-A: Jag ser nu på "Välj och installera programmvara. Hämtar fil 560 av 1455" ;)
<dodel> Det är min egen kanal
<David-A> Låter spännande. Händer det nåt runt 560?
<dodel> David-A: Ja. Nu blev det 650 :)
<David-A> Oh!
<David-A> Händer saker hela tiden
<dodel> David-A: Ja! HD kvalité också
<dodel> David-A: Nee, skojar bara. VGA skärm på 3 ton
<David-A> ,VGA
<dodel> David-A: Du kanske kan det här för du verkar vara duktig på linux.  Visst kan jag installera alla mina program och liknande på en annan hårdisk? Jag har två hårddiskar på en hårdvaruraid och dom är på 40 gb. I ubuntu så såg ubuntu dessa två diskar som en stor disk. Det gör inte debian av något konstigt slag. Men då undrar jag om jag kan installera linuxsystemet och resten av det jag installerar på andra disken? Precis som i Windows. C:\ och D:\
<dodel> Eller måste ALLT vara inom /
<David-A> Jag har ingen erfarenhet av raid. Man kan montera mappar i princip var man vill. Det vanliga är att låta / vara på en partition och /home på en annan. Men man kan ha / på en, /home på en annan /entertainment på en tredje, /var/ftp på en fjärde, osv.
<dodel> David-A: Jo det vet jag att man kan föresten. Men då kan jag väll installera program och linknande på /home/USER/program ?
<dodel> Och /home ligger på andra disken
<David-A> Eftersom installerade program sällan är mer än några få GB så brukar man låta dem (d.v.s. /bin, /lib, /usr/bin, /usr/lib, osv) vara på samma partition som /.
<dodel> Okej, men vi säger att man fixar större program då? :)
<David-A> Program som man installerar via förråden hamnar inte i home, utan i /bin, /usr/bin, /lib, /usr/lib, osv. Men om du gör egna program, eller kompilerar andras, så kan du installera i home.
<dodel> Om jag installerar från dpkg då?
<David-A> dpgk, dvs om du hittar en .dep fil på nätet? det beror på han som gjort .deb-filen var han kompilerat att de ska vara. det brukar vara det normala /bin, /lib el /usr/bin, /usr/lib, osv.
<dodel> Jaha. Okej. Så om man vill placera det man vill att det ska vara. Då är det tarball som gäller?
<David-A> Ja, eller git, eller svn, eller cvs (laddar ner källkoden från utvecklarens versionsdatabas direkt till en mapp på din hårddisk där du kan kompilera)
<Barre> hur feckers ser man subvolymernas storlek i en btrfs volym på enklaste sätt?
<dodel> David-A: Så om jag vill installera openoffice så måste jag ta det via källkoden?
<David-A> Men du KAN nog montera /usr/ (/usr/bin, /usr/lib osv) på en egen partition om det är viktigt. Det kan vara krångligt att montera /bin, /lib osv i egen partition eftersom program där bör vara åtkomliga under boot innan allt monterats.
<dodel> För att kunna plasera den i /home/USER/program osv
<David-A> Ja, men varför inte installera på vanliga ställer, openoffice är väl inte mer än ca 0.003 GB
<David-A> nej det är mer, kanske uppåt 0.1 GB
<dodel> Okej, Spel/filmer/musik/ och wineprogram/spel ska jag ha på andra disken. Då blir det bättre :)
<dodel> Installerar Debian DVD på 4.4gb.
<dodel> Då får jag totalt allt med
<Barre> det tog ett tag för mig att riktigt uppskatta hur *nix hanterar disk och filsystem. men när jag läst på och lärt mig så förstår jag inte hur MS/IBM tänkte med NTFS
<David-A> det är mycket att tänka på hur fördela filsystem och swap över diskar och partitioner: rättigheter, utrymme, prestanda, ser det snyggt ut
<David-A> ...och backuphantering
<Barre> David-A +1
<dodel> Hejsan igen. När jag stoppar in mitt mobila bredband i debian så märks det inget. Kan det vara att jag har för gammal kärna?
<andol> David-A: Backuphantering? Räcker det inte med RAID?
 * andol sparkar ytterligare lite på den döda hästen :)
<nighter> lite efter men så går det när man inte sitter klistrat via irc. Slackware installeras inte alls via tar.gz
<nighter> det är gentoo.
<nighter> om de inte gjort om är det en ncurses installation eller typ via prompten,
<nighter> skriver typ setup så blir det ncurses gränsnitt där man installerar och konfigurerar det man vill ha.
<nighter> slackware var min första dist jag använde för alla hackers sa åt mig köra det, det var par år sen då.
<nighter> sen blev det lite redhat och till slut debian.
<nighter> sen lalla med lite olika distar för skoj och sen ubuntu.
<nighter> :->
<nighter> Nu sova!
<Berxwedan> nighter: intressant. kör du med unity?
<realubot> Yo!
<Berxwedan> realubot: kena
<realubot> Berxwedan: Hallå där.
<realubot> Berxwedan: Hur mås?
<Berxwedan> realubot: bara bra. kollar på direktsändning samtal i kurdisk stad :).
<realubot> Berxwedan: Ligger dom inte och sover nu?
<realubot> Sänder dom direkt på natten?
<Berxwedan> realubot: :) verkar ej så.
<Berxwedan> http://nucetv.com/channel/view/zindi-25
<Berxwedan> realubot: dom pratar om västra kurdistan dvs "syriska" kurdistan
<David-A> andol (25 min sendan): nej, gör man rm stjärna på fel ställe hjälper inte raid. dessutom kan jag inte raid.
<realubot> Berxwedan: Jaha. Ja, det händer saker i den regionen nu.
<Berxwedan> realubot: jepp.
<realubot> Vad håller spacey på med?
<realubot> Är han på Pride?
<realubot> Han är inte här i.a.f. Jag har inte sett honom på länge ...
<Berxwedan> realubot: kanske han är :).
<realubot> gecko då? Är han också på Pride?
<realubot> Dessa IRC-skolkare ...
<dodel> Hejsan. Jag har nvidia geforce4 TI 4200 och ett paket finns tillägngligt till Debian. Problemet är att man måste ladda ner så många paket för att få det installerat. Vet ni hur man kollar vilket apt get install paketnamn det är?
<Berxwedan> realubot: tror gecko nog skulle vara den sista som går till en pride fest.
<scorn> Har installerat sylpheed men den verkar inte vilja ladda ner emails som redan är lästa, hur laddar jag ner gammla emails?
<Berxwedan> realubot: ne nu blir det sängen. ta hand om dig.
<realubot> scorn: Det finns väl en sådan inställning har jag för mig?
<realubot> scorn: Download all messages finns under Recieve-fliken i Preferences for this account.
<scorn> realubot, den är ikryssad men den hämtar inte dom gamla emailsen
<realubot> scorn: DÃ¥ vet jag inte. :(
#ubuntu-se 2012-08-05
<David-A> scorn: hur var inställningarna i gamla epostklienten. om den ladda ner, spara lokalt och tog bort från server, så blir det så. (men då finns de lokalt nånstans)
<scorn> David-A, Det är pop3 på denna datorn också men den tar inte bort emails från servern (loggade in och kollade i webmalien och alla fanns kvar)
<David-A> då vet jag inte
<dodel> ååå fuuuu! Inte ens på Debian fungerar flash
<dodel> Men nu vet jag varför!
<dodel> Den hittar inte PepperFlash mappen i /opt/google/chrome
<dodel> i PepperFlash mappen så finns det en fil som heter libpepflashplayer.so. Chrome känner inte igen den
<dodel> Sen vad Debian mycket tråktigt. Det fanns knappt några filer eller liknande. Alla program som var tillgängliga i debfiler var GNU licens på. Bra att Ubuntu kan iallafall acceptera program som inte är GNU på
<dodel> Jag är ledsen. Det har varit en ära att serva min gamla dator och linux, men tyvärr, om jag ska någonsin få igång flash så måste jag ha Windows 7 på den. :(
<gecko> Idag efter det att kyrkobesöket är avklarat så bär det av på en långstyrning. Åter hemma måndag kväll. Om allt går som det ska.
<Screedo1> god morgon
<Haffe> Morgon.
<gecko> Vilken himla tid det tar att få hem min personliga nummerplåt.Men det blir nog lite huvudbry för Vilhelmina vad det är för konstigt ord :)
<Haffe> Det är en fin dag idag. Hur har ni tänkt att använda den?
<Screedo> fin och fin, det är grått och mulet ute.
<Screedo> blir väl iofs en perfekt dag framför datorn.
<Haffe> Att hitta begagnade lastpallar är inget problem, men var hittar man begagnade reglar?
 * gecko packar bilen för fullt inför en resa i vårt avlånga land. Ska bara avverka kyrkobesöket först. Sen bär det av på äventyr.
<Haffe> Vroom vroom.
<Screedo1> någon som använder znc? Jag får den inte att vis avad som hänt i kanalen sedan jag stängde ner mirc och sedan anslöt igen, eller det kanske är en inställning i mirc?
<Screedo1> fixat
 * Barre äntligen fått igång Linux 3.2.0-3-amd64
<bamsefar> Barre: Gött :)
<Barre> mm... ny fungerar btrfs som jag tänkt mig att det skulle göra =)
<Barre> hehe... under tiden så har jag småkollat på prestandan på min mailserver och upptäckt att den swappar, så jag har adderat mer minne (virtuellt) från 512 till 768. Den fortsatte swappa och jag adderade till 1.5GB körde reboot. Samma sak, fortsatte swappa så jag drämde till med 4GB och köre reboot.. samma sak...
<Barre> det visar sig att jag måste köra "shutdown -h" och helt stänga av den för att den skall uppfatta att jag adderat minne =)
<Barre> nu är den satt till 768 och den jobbar på fint... vilket klantarsle jag  är
<Barre> nej.. nu en prommis i det vackra vädret... cheers
<bamsefar> :P
<epzil0n> yo
<coffe> Barre,  ja de är inte hottadd på minne å så
<Screedo1> tusan vad gott, har fått virtualbox att fungera nice, fått znc att snurra på, snart tid för Barre's guide till mailserver på en virtuell maskin :)
<Screedo1> när den är uppe och trixad och fixad med så är det dags att dra igång ubuntu servern på fullt allvar. :D
<Screedo1> och göra om allt ihop :P
<cutgah> Hej, jag installerade gnome-shell men avinstallerade sedan med software center och nu har jag alltså 12.04 igen men problemet är att window borders har slutat att integrera med unity. Hur fixar jag det? :/
<cutgah> jag måste afka ett tag men om någon vet hur man får window borders att integrera i unity-panelen så vore jag evigt tacksam!
<realubot> cutgah: Ominstallera Unity?
<realubot> cutgah: Vad menar du med windows borders interagera med Unity-panelen? Vad betyder det? Länka gärna till en screenshot här i kanalen så vi ser vad du menar?
<cutgah> realubot: Alltså t.ex. firefox har en egen window border istället för att integreras i panelen där uppe. hur ominstallerar jag det? tack för svaret
<realubot> cutgah: Du kan ju alltid testa att återställa Unity till "fabriksinställningarna" innan du testar att ominstallera Unity helt.
<realubot> cutgah: Jag tror det är: unity --reset
<cutgah> realubot: aa det har jag testat, compiz också. men jag försöker göra en ppa-purge nu efter nån guide. dock är mitt internet upp och ner hela tiden så tar ett tag. men jag jobbar på det! =)
<dodel> Hejan. Nu vet jag vad det är för problem med flash!!!!
<dodel> Min CPU saknar SSE2 support
<dodel> När jag skriver server@debian:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep flags så får jag dessa flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mp mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mp mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow
<einand> https://bugs.mageia.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6300
<einand> wtf
<einand> fel länk
<ubot2> bugs.mageia.org bug 6300 in Backports "Backport grub2 from Cauldron" [Enhancement,New]
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/551086_10150978612012997_1151553405_n.jpg
<dodel> SÃ¥ vad tycker ni om min CPU ;)
<einand> ubot2: när börja du med sådan där spamming
<ubot2> einand: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dodel> Fungerar det att använda flash 10 idag?
<einand> nä
<dodel> SÃ¥g att 10.3 flashplayer uppdateras fortfarande
<dodel> Som jag ser nu så stöds inte nya flash min CPU
<dodel> Så då har jag svaret på den frågan iallafall. Nu håller jag på fixa 10.3 men vilken ska jag välja? http://www.adobe.com/support/flashplayer/downloads.html
<cheeseduck> Vad är en "Skivstyrenhet"?
<dodel> YES! yES! Nu fungerar flash för mig :)
<dodel> DÃ¥ blir det Ubuntu igen.
<realubot> einand: Att fotografera eller att inte fotografera. Det är frågan.
<realubot> dodel: Så det hade alltså med prollen att göra?
<realubot> dodel: Jag har aldrig hört talas om det problemet förr. Har du någon länk som beskriver det? Hur kom du på det?
<cheeseduck> Vad är en "Skivstyrenhet"?
<einand> realubot: gör det
<realubot> cheeseduck: Säg det. Var har du fått ordet ifrån?
<realubot> einand: Jag vet inte. Det är ett stort projekt.
<einand> realubot: klart du skall fotografera, är det innom eller utomhus?
<dodel> realubot: Jag kollade upp lite om SSE2 och flash 11.2 eller som det sägs "Flash 11" behöver stöd för SSE2. Det sitter i processorn i /proc
<einand> vad har du för cpu som inte har sse2?
<dodel> Tyvärr så har jag inte SSE2 för min dators teknik är från slutet på 90'talet och då har man bara SSE och det går bra med Flash 10
<dodel> einand: Jag har en AMD Barton
<einand> ok
<dodel> Skriv cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep flags
<dodel> Vad får ni då?
<dodel> Jag får: flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mp mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow
<einand> root@3gdev:/home/einand# /proc/cpuinfo | grep flags
<einand> bash: /proc/cpuinfo: Åtkomst nekas
<dodel> Sen har Flash 10 fortfarande support.
<dodel> du måste vara su
<Barre> einand: du måste köra cat.. alltså cat/proc/cpuinfo
<Barre> sorry.. cat /proc/cpuinfo skall det vara
<einand> Barre: oj
<einand> einand@3gdev:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep flags
<einand> flags           : fpu de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx lm up pni cx16 popcnt hypervisor lahf_lm
<dodel> Jupp. Där ser du! Du har SSE2
<einand> pi@raspberrypi ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep flags
<einand> pi@raspberrypi ~ $
<einand> den har inga flaggor
<dodel> Flaggor är oviktigt i dessa tillfälle. Så länge den spottar upp text på skärmen så är det OK :)
<einand> jag vet att jag har sse2
<einand> flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt aes xsave avx lahf_lm ida arat tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid
<dodel> Det finns bara ETT problem nu
<dodel> Måste ha en cd skiva för att installera :)
<dodel> Just nu syndar jag.
<dodel> (windows 7)
<einand> använd usb
<dodel> einand: Jag gör det men det verkar som den inte kan läsa alla paket från det usb. Ska kontrollera om det är något fel på den.
<dodel> Sen har jag ett bättre grafikkort nu. MSI Geforce4 TI 4200 126 mb. Kan ni kolla om nvidia-96 har drivrutiner för detta grafikkort?
<Barre> coffe: vad jag har felsökt efterom jag inte fått KSM att köra på PM, det visar sig att den inte kickar igång förens mer än 50% av ram är nyttjat :)
<cheeseduck> realubot: Dell.se säger så.
<dodel> Om jag vill bränna någon ISO till usb. Visst behöver jag bara flytta alla filer i ISOn till USB?
<dodel> Jag kan ändå boota USBn med en disket.
<cheeseduck> Diskettstation har inte ens jag längre...
<dodel> cheeseduck: Jag har :)
<nighter> någon av er som har bbb router lösenordet?
<nighter> de har ju låst routern till user kontot bara
<nighter> admin lösenordet
<cheeseduck> Vad är en "Skivstyrenhet"?
<cheeseduck> "C1 3,5-tums SATA, 1 hårddiskar"
<cheeseduck> "C1 3,5-tums SATA, 1 hårddiskar [Inkluderas i priset]"
<cheeseduck> Betyder detta att den bara stödjer totalt 1 hårddisk?
<dodel> Jag har IDE
<cheeseduck> Och vad är "den"?
<cheeseduck> "C2 3,5-tums SATA, 2 hårddiskar [lägg till  220,00 kr eller  8:-/månad-1]"
<cheeseduck> Fattar inte vad de pratar om.
<cheeseduck> Vad exakt gör de annorlunda med moderkortet om man betalar 220 kr extra?
<cheeseduck> Löder in ett till SATA-uttag?
<cheeseduck> http://i.imgur.com/6PR3p.png
<cheeseduck> Hjälp?
<cheeseduck> Jag köper en Dell och ska ha en SSD som jag köper separat från en datorbutik som huvuddisk, sedan den mekaniska man får med från Dell.
<cheeseduck> Vilket alternativ?
<cheeseduck> Min SSD är en 2.5" SATA.
<cheeseduck> Jag fattar inte ens vad de pratar om. Vad gör de där alternativen rent fysiskt?
<realubot> einand: Har du med dig k-pist när du är ute och plåtar? Jag menar, kamera + objektiv betingar ett ganska högt värde, trots allt.
<realubot> einand: Jag är lite sugen på att någon gång i framtiden börja fotografera. Kanske hitta en egen nisch eller något.
<epzil0n> hej, någon som vet var man kan hitta lite snygga conky configs?
<realubot> Syndar?
<realubot> Äsch, man ska inte svara på saker man läser i loggen. :(
<realubot> Det gäller att ha lite timing när man ircar.
 * realubot funderar på om det inte borde vara olagligt att logga ut från IRC.
<realubot> epzil0n: Japp.
<realubot> epzil0n: Sök här: http://gnome-look.org/content/search.php
<realubot> epzil0n: Jag garanterar inte säkerhet/kvalité på Conky-grejerna där.
<epzil0n> realubot: tack, det poppa upp rätt mycket där :)
<epzil0n> realubot: jag kör en med lua skript nu som jag moddat, så kommer ändå plocka lite här och lite där tills jag får ihop en som jag gillar, mest koderna och layouter jag är ute efter ;)
<realubot> epzil0n: Och här: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/tag/conky
<realubot> epzil0n: Och kanske här: http://www.unixmen.com/tag/conky/
<epzil0n> gött då har jag en del att gå igenom, finns en monstertråd på crunchbang också såg jag :P
<realubot> epzil0n: Det lär finnas mycket. Tänk bara på att vissa saker kräver att du installerar skript och annat som kanske inte fungerar med nya versioner av t.ex. Ubuntu eller som i värsta fall kommer från en opålitlig källa och innebär en säkerhetsrisk.
<epzil0n> mm, går igenom sådant eftersom jag ändå ändrar på det mesta ;)
<realubot> epzil0n: Nu handlar inte detta om Conky men om en screensaver från Gnome-Look: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/12/malware-hidden-inside-screensaver-on-gnome-look
<realubot> epzil0n: Jag hade definitivt inte installerat en deb-fil från Gnome-Look.
<realubot> epzil0n: Och ev. skript bör du kanske gå igenom koden på innan du kör dessa i systemet.
<realubot> Populära saker på Gnome-Look är säkert kontrollerade men man vet aldrig ...
<epzil0n> ajdå, ja man får se upp
<epzil0n> nuvarande skrivbord, behöver fixa en blå Ubuntu logga, en kärna till och kanske några ringar till för ett par diskar till :P http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11778850/newconky.png
<epzil0n> försökte konvertera den loggan som följde med som är orange, men sicket pillande det blev på pixelnivå :D
<realubot> epzil0n: Snyggt.
<epzil0n> :)
<realubot> Själv orkar jag inte pula med Conky och Skrivobrdets utseende.
<realubot> Så användbart är det inte med massa systeminformation på Skrivbordet.
<epzil0n> inte jag heller egentligen, ledsnat på det nuförtiden, men sedan jag fick igång ljudet på desktopen så har jag fått blodad tand, kul och fixa till ;)
<epzil0n> näe det är ju inte det, hittade inxi skriptet för ett tag sedan och kör mest den i terminalen istället :)
<realubot> inxi skriptet?
<realubot> What it that?
<realubot> einand: Har du tagit någon riktigt, riktigt bra bild då?
<epzil0n> http://code.google.com/p/inxi/
<epzil0n> riktigt smidigt :)
<realubot> epzil0n: Delar du ut den infon på IRC?
<realubot> Eller ser du bara infon i IRC-klienten?
<epzil0n> ser varvtalen på alla fläktarna och alla temperaturer efter sudo sensors-detect.. när inget irc skript eller ja det kanske funkar, men har det bara för att kolla minnesanvändning, fläktar, cpu, temp osv ;)
<epzil0n> näe*
<realubot> Det står ju någon om att det är ett skript för Irssi?
<epzil0n> visst mycket ser man i systemövervakaren, men bättre och ha det så samlat i terminalen
<realubot> "Tested with Irssi, Xchat, Konversation, BitchX, KSirc, ircII, "
<epzil0n> ok, inte tänkt på det
<epzil0n> ah ok :)
<epzil0n> körde ju med nbs-irc i windows så detta funkar väl snarlikt då :)
<realubot> Så frågan är om du delar ut infon till alla andra eller varför hänger det ihop med IRC-klienter av alla program?!?
<epzil0n> bra fråga :D
<epzil0n> aha first link or move inxi into Konversation's script folder
<epzil0n> sen kan man anropa inxi med /inxi <option>
<epzil0n> hur länkar man det då, antar att dom menar den mappen där jag lagt mina irssi skript?
<epzil0n> System:    Host burken Kernel 3.2.0-27-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Desktop Gnome Distro Ubuntu 12.04 precise
<epzil0n> hehe
<epzil0n> det funka ju :D
<epzil0n> fast jag blir väl utsparkad om jag leker för mycket med det :D
<epzil0n> näe, dags för dusch och iväg på bio sedan.. ha det gött och tack för länkarna realubot ;)
<realubot> epzil0n: No problem.
<einand> realubot: jodå
<einand> realubot: https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/551086_10150978612012997_1151553405_n.jpg
<realubot> einand: Efterbehandlar du bilderna i Photoshop eller något?
<einand> realubot: nä
<einand> realubot: inte så duktig på det ännu
<maxjezy> är geforce 210 bra?
<arand> jag tror jag kollade på 310 och konstaterade att det inte var så bra...
<arand> Mbila varianten, that is
<arand> maxjezy: http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-G-210M.17638.0.html om det är i bärbara du menar?
<maxjezy> det är till stationära jag menar :)
<maxjezy> jag har ett jättedåligt kort i stationära nu misstänker jag
<maxjezy> tänkte byta upp mig men vet inte hur bra 210 är, får nog jämnföra när jag kommer hem imorgon!
<maxjezy> tror inte jag kommer äga en till bärbar för surfplattorna är på gång att bli riktigt bra
<maxjezy> stationär och surfplatta = bra kombo!
<Johan____> Hej Hej, någon som har lust att hjälpa med med jätte mörk skärm med intel 4200 grafikkort?
<maxjezy> Johan____, du ser bild men bilden är mörk?
<maxjezy> och detta är en bärbar dator?
<Johan____> Japp det är en laptop, ja presic :P
<maxjezy> Fn + Pilen uppåt brukar funka för att ändra ljusstyrkan!
<Johan____> Det funkar inte..ser knappt nått på skärmen..
<phnom> maxjezy: Beror ju på var brightness up sitter...
<maxjezy> phnom, jo, fast ofta sitter den där :)
<Johan____> jo, fast jag har redan testat det
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> nej då kan jag inte ge mer tips, sitter i en gammal buntu version jag.
<phnom> Nja, det vet jag inte om jag kan hålla med om :P
<phnom> Johan____: Vad är det för dator?
<Johan____> emachines e525
<phnom> Verkar som att du kan använda setpci för det.
<maxjezy> http://www.ubuntuka.com/ubuntu-command-line-tricks-set-1/
<Johan____> okej, gör jag det innan man ska installera det? för jag försöker lägga in det enbart på datorn, har dualboot just nu
<maxjezy> ta en titt på den länken
<phnom> Johan____: Prova att köra "setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=FF" som sudo i en terminal.
<phnom> ehr,, behöver nog inte vara sudo...
<Johan____> Jag kan inte få fram nått sånt när jag ska installera med cd skiva :S
<phnom> Jaha, du håller på att installerA?
<Johan____> ja
<Johan____> sry om jag inte skrev de direkt :P
<phnom> ctrl-alt-f1 för att få upp en terminal, och användarnamn är ubuntu, inget lösen (bara enter alltså)
<Johan____> Kan inte få fram nått sånt när jag är i menyn på skivan, då man kan testa det eller installera det direkt
<phnom> Ja, nä, då funkar det inte, du måste boota ubuntu först
<Johan____> hmm, knäppt hur ska man då kunna installera nyaste direkt :S
<phnom> Ptja, det är ju inte meningen att man ska ha problem med brightnessen
<Johan____> För när jag har installerat det med 10.04 så funkar ljus och allt, men inte med det nyaste :S
<phnom> Johan____: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1900024
<phnom> Det är en känd bugg. Jag har lite samma problem, fast en annan dator.
<Johan____> okej, tack :) jag får testa det där på direkten :)
<Johan____> Än så länge ser det ut att funka :) tack så mkt för hjälpen :)
<dodel> Hejsan. Jag har kör nu Core Linux. Det är endast linuxkärnan + några GNU program. Men jag tänker flytta över några filer till disketten. Hur gör jag då?
<dodel> Ska uppdatera BIOS mitt då jag insåg att den har inte stöd för min CPU
<realubot> dodel: Du får montera diskettstationen om den inte monteras automatiskt. Steg 1 är ett identifiera vilken enhet som är diskettstationen: ls -l /dev/*
<realubot> dodel: Diskett?!?
 * realubot undrar om kanalen har fått besök från förra århundradet.
<dodel> realubot: Japp. Vad är det med de då? Jag brukar använda det dagligen. Diskett är den bästa uppfinningen till datorn. Enkel, billig och passar perfekt om man vill boota osv.
<realubot> dodel: Du har inte hört talas om USB?
<realubot> Enkel, billig och passar perfekt att boota från o.s.v.
<dodel> realubot: Dryga. Formatera tar ett år osv
<dodel> Sen är ju diskett stiligt också ;)
<realubot> dodel: Formatera tar 5 sek för mig med kommandot mkfs.vfat.
<dodel> Vad har du för USB då? 2 mb?
<realubot> 4-8GB.
<dodel> Jag har 256 gb USB
<realubot> 256?
<dodel> ja
<realubot> Det finns väl inte ens?
<dodel> Eh..jo
<realubot> dodel: Länk till ett sådant minne?
<dodel> Aliexpress.com
<dodel> Finns på svenska marknaden också
<realubot> dodel: http://www.conrad.se/SUPERTALENT-USB-MINNE-256GB-SUPERCRYPT-PRO-3.0.htm?websale7=conrad-swe&pi=413302
<realubot> Se där.
<realubot> Det visste jag inte.
<dodel> Jag blir alltid förvånad när folk klagar på att diskett är gammalt, men 4-16 gb USB, det är riktigt framtid där.
<realubot> Dock så behöver du bara ett på 2-4GB för att ha som ersättning för en diskett.
<dodel> Jag har 256 mb usb också som man kan gömma upp i röven :)
<dodel> Den är liten
<realubot> dodel: Disketter tillverkas väl inte längre?
<realubot> Dom är väl ganska dyra?
<dodel> realubot: Jo, det gör det. Det används för boota system
<dodel> Nej, billiga
<realubot> dodel: Brukar du gömma minnet i röven då?
<dodel> realubot: Ja, Alltid xD
<dodel> Nee, men man kan
<realubot> ;)
<dodel> Jag hade byggt ett linux som var på 1.43 mb. Passar perfect till diskett
<dodel> As bra som server faktiskt
<realubot> dodel: Ja, billiga: http://www.webhallen.com/se-sv/hardvara/86388-verbatim_disketter_10-pack
<realubot> Men dyra sett till kr/MB.
<dodel> 39 kr typ "Host host" för mej :)
<realubot> Jag tycker det låter bättre med 2-4GB USB för boot. Förutsatt att datorn har stöd för att boota från USB.
<dodel> Jag har ett litet problem. Det står Barton på min CPU, men det visar inte bartons effekter. När jag startar datorn så står det AMD Atholn(tm) 1500+  2 CPU's. Alltså jag har två CPU.
<dodel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_Athlon_XP_microprocessors
<realubot> dodel: Två kärnor?
<realubot> Jah har aldrig hört talas om en dator med två CPU:er.
<realubot> *Jag
<dodel> realubot: Jupp. 2001
<dodel> Du vet....jag är ju KING här så ;)
<realubot> dodel: Du verkar ha en vädigt ovanli dator i.a.f.
<dodel> Denna dator är riktigt badass, men problemet är att inget är förinställt
<dodel> realubot: Jag vet. En MSI. Mycket ovanlig :)
<realubot> MSI är inte ovanligt i.o.f.s.
<dodel> Jag har nyss uppdaterat BIOS
<dodel> Undra om man kan uppdatera CMOS Setup också
<dodel> realubot: Sök på MSI MASTER K7D
<dodel> *Starting Windows 95 Boot Disk Setup. MS-DOS 6.22"
<realubot> dodel: Jag har faktiskt aldrig sett moderkort med två CPU förut.
<dodel> realubot: Jag fick ett :)
<maxjezy> hej och välkommna mig allesammans!
<maxjezy> jag köpte iaf geforce 210 kortet och ett trådlöst D-link kort
<maxjezy> ska bli nice att stoppa i datorn när man kommer hem.
<maxjezy> vad gör ni då?
<dodel> maxjezy: skruvar i dator :)
<maxjezy> dodel, är det inte tajt att sitta i datorn och skruva?
<maxjezy> mohahaha, sämst humor!
<realubot> Hehe.
<realubot> maxjezy: Varför har du köpt nytt graffekort?
<maxjezy> realubot, jag har ju en till stationär
<maxjezy> typ 4gb ram och nån intelprocessor
<maxjezy> men dåligt grafikkort och nätverkskort
<realubot> Okej.
<maxjezy> dvs, sladd nätverkskort.
<maxjezy> det här kortet har 1gb minne
<maxjezy> vilket säkert kommer hantera saker bättre
<maxjezy> och hej på dig realubot
<maxjezy> inte igår, haft semester?
<dodel> kan man köra två CPU med olika CPU på samma gång? Jag har dubbla CPU
<dodel> maxjezy: nej. Det är en stor dator :)
<maxjezy> dodel, men gud så praktiskt att ha en walk-in-computer
<dodel> maxjezy: Jupp, men nu hittade jag en liten intressant sak. Det är två stycken AMD semprom, men själva datorn känner av dessa som en AMD Athlon MP :s
<dodel> :S
<maxjezy> dodel, va äre för värstingdatamaskin du sitter på?
<dodel> Ja, den är ju från 2001 så :)
<maxjezy> låter nästan lite kriminellt i mina ögon!
<maxjezy> oh, 2001, mins det som igår
<maxjezy> om ja inte mins fel så är det 1 år efter millenium krisen
<dodel> Eller samma år som WTF!
<maxjezy> vi satt alla skakis uppkopplade på nätet och bara väntade på att datorn skulle bli svart och börja brinna
<dodel> Inte jag.
<maxjezy> dodel, va gjorde du?
<dodel> Jag körde Windows 95 då och hade balls of steel och var lika cool som DukeNukem
<maxjezy> wtf, inte 98?
<maxjezy> windows 98 var typ dubbelt så effektivt och man behövde nästan aldrig sätta i 98 skivan jämnfört med 95an.
<maxjezy> nu satt han säkert rörtången mot en krets
<maxjezy> pajja data!
<dodel> maxjezy: Nu! Internet laggade lite
<dodel> Skrev du något?
<maxjezy> windows 98 var typ dubbelt så effektivt och man behövde nästan aldrig sätta i 98 skivan jämnfört med 95an.
<maxjezy> nu satt han säkert rörtången mot en krets
<maxjezy> pajja data!
<maxjezy> that was dat!
<dodel> Windows 98 blev effektivt för att dom hade så lång support på den. Men det kom inte förrän 2003
<dodel> Annars så var Windows 98 samma sak som win 95 + extra drivrutiner
<dodel> Tänk en dator från 1999 med AMD semprom 64 bit, 512 mb grafikkort och 4 gb ram med två minnesbankar + RAID :D
<dodel> Det skulle vara riktigt badass idag också
<maxjezy> dodel, det låter inte illa
<maxjezy> va hette dom här små sakerna man kunde köpa förut
<maxjezy> runt 2000
<maxjezy> som miniräknare
<maxjezy> fast med text och allt
<maxjezy> ofta med flipp-lock
<dodel> Nokia 3310?
<maxjezy> http://www.annonsera.se/images/00620/1/personlig-minibankdator.jpg
<maxjezy> så såg dom ut
<maxjezy> minibankdator
<maxjezy> vem hade sån?
<dodel> Du?
<maxjezy> nepp
<maxjezy> jag hade minicall dock
<maxjezy> http://www.richardsradios.co.uk/telephones/minicall.jpg
<maxjezy> sån typ
<dodel> Jag hade Motorola tegelsten vid 2005
<dodel> Du vet en sådan med AA batterier....några stycken alltså :)
<maxjezy> fast utan batterierna vägde de väl knappt 100 gram?
<maxjezy> motorola var iaf designmedvetna
<dodel> http://www.compu-seite.de/handys/motorola-c160-1997.jpg
<maxjezy> har haft en sån ja med
<maxjezy> utdragbar antenn som gick att böjja
<maxjezy> stoppa alltid den i näsan och drog ut den och töjde mina närborrar med den
<dodel> 90-talet = <3
<dodel> Erkänn, 90-talet var riktigt kung ändå. Bilarna var ultimat komfort, Mobilerna var riktigt karaktäriska och datorerna....mother of god.....MMX Pentium 1
<dodel> Half-life
<dodel> Alltså seriöst. Jag blir typ tårögd när jag spelar 90-talets spel som t.ex Unreal
<dodel> Internet var total Anarki. Man kunde göra vad som helst. Sen var allt enkelt med datorer också. Nu är allt megasvårt
<dodel> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsNaR6FRuO0
<dodel> Tror ni att det är smart att köra penntricket på min CPU?
<dodel> Liksom den känner inte av min Semprom. Den tror att det är en AMD Athlon MP på 1200 mhz. Semprom är på 2.2ghz
<maxjezy> jo 90talet var nice
<dodel> värt att övercklocka?
<maxjezy> wb Philip5
<Philip5> tack tack
#ubuntu-se 2013-07-29
<christoffer> Ny vecka
<christoffer> ny telefon
<christoffer> perfekt tillfälle att testa hur länge man klarar sig utan google synk på denna lur
<christoffer> och hur många appar jag faktiskt får använda utan att ha ett konto
<Markk> Du kan inte installera några utan att ladda ner dem manuellt.
<christoffer> Markk precis
<christoffer> undra om det finns någon smidig "ownCloud" android app store så jag enkelt via datorn kan ställa in vilka appar som kan installeras via datorn
<christoffer> funderar på att roota telefonen dirket
<christoffer> direkt
<christoffer> helt galet mycket program som är installerat som default
<andol> christoffer: En Nexus, eller en anpassad variant utav HTC/Samsung/etc?
<christoffer> andol mjo samsung xcover 2
<christoffer> min sony tipo fick för mycket vatten i sig i helgen när jag var ute och simmade i stockholms skärgård
<christoffer> hade den i en vattentätt förpackning men blev för fuktigt helt enkelt
<christoffer> så tog en "vattentät" model nu ...ska bli intressant och ser hur robust den faktiskt är
<andol> christoffer: Inte för inte jag föredrar de något renare Nexus-lurarna :) Fast visst, man är ju precis lika tajt knuten till Google även med dem.
<christoffer> mjo, det enda jag faktiskt har haft behov av är googke-kontakter synk
<christoffer> använder i stort sett inget annat så borde klara mig rätt bra
<Screedo> god morgon
<christoffer> Hallp
<christoffer> hallå
<Screedo> allt väl?
<christoffer> Jodå, köpte en ny mobil igår som jag suttit och fipplat med nu på morgonen...så mycket bloatware så det är galet. Funderar på att roota men inte hittat någon bra guide än
<christoffer> Samsung Galaxy Xcover 2
<christoffer> min gamla mobil blev fuktskadad efter ett träningspass i stockholmsskärgård i helgen
<christoffer> Hur är det själv?
<Screedo> det är bra här
<Screedo> ser ut att bli fint väder :P
<Screedo> köpte en ny gps häromdagen som jag sitter och pillar med :P
<Screedo> tomtom via 130
<christoffer> mjo, mullet är perfekt när jag ska vara inne och koda =)
<christoffer> *mulet
<christoffer> aha
<christoffer> gps alltså
<christoffer> aktiv i openstreetmap?
<Screedo> nä, är en novice när det gäller gps :P
<Screedo> riktigt fin karta de har på openstreetmap
<ewook> *gäsp*
<R4v3n> andol: Barre tjo!
<R4v3n> där?
<andol> R4v3n: Kan vara så att det även finns andra i kanalen, utöver mig och Barre, som kan bidra med klokskaper? :)
<kodein> andol: hur menar du nu?
<ewook> Mwhöh.
<andol> kodein: Vet inte, men vill gärna tror det :)
<ewook> Galenskaper kan jag assistera med!
<R4v3n> andol: finns säkert, andra kanaler men ni är trevliga ppls
<R4v3n> så därav hänger jag här
<christoffer> Det finns få saker som kan få en att tappa spåret som att kompilera kod
<christoffer> När det tar alldeles för lång tid så har man glömt vad för ändringar man gjorde preci
<christoffer> s
<christoffer> som man ska testa
<christoffer> :P
<Heek> Är det stor skillnad på RAM usage på Ubuntu jämfört med Mint?
<Heek> En annan fråga: [http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop] Varför visas inte exempelvis 12.10 och 13.10 där? Är dem inte tillräckligt stabila?
<yarre> Heek, 12.10 är för gammal och uppdateras inte, 13.10 är inte släppt än
<yarre> 12.04 har långtidssupport/stöd
<Heek> yarre: Okej tack. Jag trodde 12.10 var nyare än 12.04
<kodein> ja, det är det
<yarre> det var nyare
<yarre> 12.04 kommer ju uppdateras med fixar långt långt framöver
<Heek> Jaha nu ser jag att 13.10 bara är i alpha :p
<yarre> Heek, 2013-10 2013-04 2012-10 2012-04
<Heek> yarre: Jahaja då fattar jag! :D
<Heek> Är 201x-10 alltid "bleeding edge" och 201x-04 stable?
<kodein> nej
<kodein> 12.04 är en LTS, nästa LTS är 14.04
<kodein> (och ingen ubunturelease är stabil förrän ett par månader efter att de släppts)
<Heek> kodein: Okej tack :(
<Heek> :) *
<kodein> :(
<christoffer> :)
<Philip5> skojigt! fick en pipo m6 surfplatta i paket från hongkong idag som redan är rootad och leks för fullt med :D
<Philip5> kinaplattorna har kommit en bit och ger valuta för pengarna
<Heek> Nu har man fått Debian att boota upp i alla fall. Fastnar i tty1. Kan jag få grafiskt läge härifrån? Installerade bara base system eller vad det heter från netinstall. Tror inte jag fick med xorg.
<johanbr> Philip5: vilken androidversion är det på den?
<Philip5> johanbr: android 4.2.2
<Philip5> johanbr: riktigt trevlig så här långt
<johanbr> det är ju helt ok... och bra flyt i UI och så?
<Philip5> ja det är helt ok. märker inget direkt lagg. det är en update på gång som är en rebuild med nya cpu sdk som ska optimera ytterligare
<Philip5> den har Rockchip RK3188 som är en cortex A9
<johanbr> det borde ju räcka
<Philip5> har inte testat någon hdfilm än på den mer än hd på tuben
<Philip5> men rootade den direkt :)
<johanbr> hur det funkar beror väl på om drivrutinerna har stöd för gpu-avkodning
<johanbr> men det antar jag att de har
<Philip5> antar det
<Philip5> rockship verkar göra rätt konkurrenskraftiga arm-grejer
<johanbr> Philip5: jo... arm blir bättre och bättre, jag funderar på att ha en arm-maskin som desktop
<Philip5> johanbr: jo jag såg lite om nvidia tegra 4 som är på gång och även arm A12 och A15 som är på gång. de sista två kommer nog ut på marknaden kring årsskiftet. det blir mer kräm i både cpu och gpu men strömsnålt
<Amp> mmm, vin :)
<Kim^J> Usch.
<johanbr> woohoo! jag blir omåttligt stolt över att ha fått websockets att fungera, trots att jag är nybörjare på webbprogrammering: http://nullinfinity.org/websockets.avi
<kodein> andol: varför var inte du på de klomp och öla du med? :/
<einand> http://i.imgur.com/vGg07IW.gif
<einand> johanbr: verkar inte fungera
<andol> kodein: Västkusten
<kodein> andol: ska det föreställa en ursäkt? ;)
<andol> kodein: Vad tycker du annars att det föreställer? :)
<kodein> andol: ptja
<johanbr> einand: hmm... funkar för mig iaf
<Amp> Diacetylmorfin.
<peyam> HEj
<peyam> Grabbar
<peyam> finns ngt liknande "windows experience" program till linux?
<realubot> Kanalen lever.
<sakjur> realubot: Länge leve kanalen
<Philip5> natten är ung och tiden är inne...
#ubuntu-se 2013-07-30
<Heek> Kan jag göra så att jag alltid, vid uppstart av datorn, kommer till tty1 istället för den grafiska inloggningsskärmen?
<christoffer> Jo, det ska gå Heek
<christoffer> tyvärr vet jag inte exakt hur
<Heek> christoffer: Okej tack, får kolla runt lite på cyberspace :)
<christoffer> Heek http://askubuntu.com/questions/63085/directly-boot-to-terminal-bypassing-x
<christoffer> http://www.cebuntu.com/how-to/how-to-boot-your-ubuntu-desktop-in-terminal-mode/
<christoffer> två liknande lösningar men som sagt inte den blekaste om det är rätt lösning eller om det faktiskt fungerar
<Heek> christoffer: Ah tackar! Ska testa det direkt :)
<HeMan> Heek: det finns ett kommando som heter chvt där man kan ändra terminal i från ett script
<Heek> christoffer: Funkar ju kanon! Tack :)))
<christoffer> Heek varsågod
<maxjezy> hur är det, behöver man som IT knackare betala skatt för donationer?
<christoffer> I Sverige måste man väl betala skatt på allt
<christoffer> det är väl bara i USA som man kan dra av för sådant
<maxjezy> låter illa.
<maxjezy> hur motiverande är det för arbetare att bo i sverige?
<maxjezy> låg lön, hög skatt osv osv.
<christoffer> Jag är ganska nöjd faktiskt.
<maxjezy> ungefär som att bo med orcher som behöver matas, rastas och avmaskas.
<christoffer> enda problemet jag har är att det är så satans bökigt skattesystem ...borde vara en procentsats och det är allt
<christoffer> då förstår vem som helst hur mkt man ska betala i skatt och man behöver inte ett avancerat datasystem som gör det åt en
<maxjezy> det borde vara en ond sheriff som kommer och tar det lilla man har över.
<maxjezy> som i robin hood.
<maxjezy> vänta nu, det är ju ungefär så det är nu för många i sverige.
<christoffer> men samtidigt med bara en procentsats så blir det kanske inte så bra system
<maxjezy> bara att dom tar skatten innan man har något över :)
<maxjezy> jag är inte patriotiskt till sverige som så, bara i en större helhet.
<maxjezy> att man ska visa solidaritet.
<maxjezy> vart man väljer att göra det är en frihet
<maxjezy> jag väljer nog att betala skatter i ett land där jag har mer personliga friheter att nyttja för skattepengarna
<christoffer> har börjat titta på "End of the Road" precis ...väldigt intressant men ganska vinklat från en synvinkel som det flesta dokumentärer
<christoffer> http://100thmonkeyfilms.com/endoftheroad/
<maxjezy> bankers, wallstreet?
<maxjezy> jag tycker dessa dokumentärer är överdrivet vinklade, de påstår nästan att vi inte har möjligheten att handla idag med våra värdelösa valutor.
<christoffer> handlar om att alla "litar" på US dollar men i själva verket så finns det inte så mkt värde i den så fort en förstår del av jordens befolkning slutar lita på dollarn så blir det kollaps
<christoffer> jo...man får ta dem med en nypa salt
<maxjezy> ja, det krävs ju inget geni för att förstå att ett företag går i konkurs om det slutas investera i genom konsumenter.
<christoffer> Men det är ju bara att kolla på Bitcoins det är ju ett tydligt exempel på hur alla andra valutor fungerar också
<maxjezy> men, de har nog lösningen redan
<christoffer> när förtroendet dalar så dalar värdet
<maxjezy> krig och elende, sen börja om från början .
<christoffer> mm
<maxjezy> hjärntvättar man människor till att tro att hitler var värst så kan man komma undan med allt annat.
<maxjezy> jag tror inte vi kommer se dom här stora företagen som sägs bryta mot mänskliga rättigheter (lundin oil) i domstol för massmord osv.
<christoffer> dags för lunch
<maxjezy> låter inte helt fel.
<Kim^J> Yo, jag börjar få ont om diskutrymme på min /boot (100MB), hur kan jag se vilka filer där jag kan ta bort? (Verkar ligga tre versioner av Linux)
<Kim^J> Ubuntu 13.04
<christoffer> Kim^J vet inte om detta hjälper men har du testat "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<christoffer> för att få bort gammalt.
<christoffer> gamla headers och annat ...vet inte vad som tas bort exakt men kanske kan vara något
<Kim^J> Yes, rensade lite.
<Kim^J> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/798414/comments/10
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 798414 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "update-initramfs should produce a more helpful error when there isn't enough free space" [Medium,Triaged]
<Kim^J> Kikade där.
<Kim^J> FÃ¥r hoppas datorn bootar sen. ;)
<christoffer> hmm, vissa saker med Ubuntu gillar jag skarpt ...så som att basen är uppskruvad till tusen...kan ha basen nedskruvad till minsta värde och ändå är det lagom.
<christoffer> grannarna uppskattar nog inte när jag dock skruvar upp basen
<christoffer> dock gick det inte att kompilera på alla kärnor utan att ljudet hackade till nu =/
<Kim^J> :(
<Kim^J> Känns udda att fippla med OpenSUSE på min Ubuntu installation. xDE
<Heek> För att ändra default DE så måste jag ändra ~/.xinitrc , men vad ska jag skriva efter exec för cinnamon? Har "exec xfce4-session" där nu.
<Heek> exec cinnamon-session fungerar inte. Kan det vara så enkelt så att det är cinnamon-desktop?
<Heek> Never mind. Hittade det i /usr/share/xsessions (gnome-session-cinnamon)
<christoffer> men sluta regna
<christoffer> aja får bli regnställ
<Amp> Regn äger
<Philip5> regn är skönt idag
<Philip5> är så jäkla trött på värmen
<Philip5> och jag ska ändå inte ut något :)
<Amp> :-) Vi ligger i sängen och myser med chilloutmusik
<Philip5> och lyssnar på regnsmatter mot fönsterblecket
<Philip5> och leker med min nya surplatta :D
<Amp> Nice :-) Vilken modell?
<Philip5> köpte mig en pipo m6 med 9,7'' retinaskärm
<Kim^J> Kan du förklara skillnaden på en "retina" skärm och en vanlig skärm? ;)
<Philip5> punkttäthet
<Kim^J> Sååå det är inte en helt vanlig skärm då med högre upplösning? ;)
<Philip5> över 300 dpi är retina
<Philip5> om du kommer upp i 300 är det retina på vilken skärm som helst
<Kim^J> Nepp!
<Philip5> jopp
<Kim^J> Nope, Retina är ett namn enbart Apple använder.
<Philip5> och deras trademark för en specifikation då
<Kim^J> Kan du hänvisa till en specifikation?
<Philip5> steve job när han presenterar retina
<Philip5> kolla på tuben
<Kim^J> Bra källa... Retina är ett varumärke som Apple använder för att namnge en skärm med högre upplösning än 300PPI. Finns inte som en specifikation.
<Philip5> är väl deras spec i så fall
<Philip5> behöver ju inte vara publik
<christoffer> Ja, retian är ett varumärke Apple använder men det har blivit så vanligt förekommande så det går att använda i vardagstal också för alla skärmar med hög punkttäthet. Precis som många andra modeord
<apakatt> retina har ingen fast gräns, beror på vilken enhet. typ macbook med retina har typ 220 PPI
<christoffer> *retina
<Amp> .
<sakjur> Kim^J: "Retina" handlar ju om en punkttäthet*avstånds-formel
<sakjur> t.ex. så skulle jag kunna argumentera att min 1080p skärm på andra sidan rummet är retina-upplösning, då enskilda pixlar är svåra att urskilja (om det nu inte hade varit för att det var falskt)
 * sakjur tycker att Nokias clearblack är likvärdigt med Apples retina för det mesta
<sakjur> fast jag har inget emot pixlar ;)
<sakjur> mest dålig kontrast
<kodein> nu är det ju inte ett arbiträrt avstånd det handlar om
<sakjur> kodein: nej, det avståndet som det är troligast att enheten kommer att användas ifrån
<sakjur> typ
<sakjur> det *minsta* troliga avståndet
<sakjur> dvs för en mobiltelefon, 20-30 cm - en laptop 40-60
<Amp> Funderar lite.... Varför får youtube ha massa copyrightade låtar som artisterna inte tjänar nåt på, men Piratebay och SWESUB.nu som delar ut filmer och musik hamnar på rätten?
<yarre> Amp, för att youtube har reklam
<Amp> Det har ju piraten och swesub-sidorna också. Tror inte google skickar pengar till Massive Attack för att jag lyssnar på dom nu?
<andol> Amp: Youtube/Google har ett rätt omfattande sammarbete med skivbolag, där de både går det lätt för skivbolag att ta ner material som inkäktar alternativ att själva få reklamintäckter för sagda material.
<Amp> Mmm, misstänkte det var något sånt
<sakjur> Amp: Artisterna får viss del av låtarna. Dessutom så plockar Google ner upphovsrättsskyddat material efter en DMCA-request
<sakjur> dessutom är det en tendens i företag v. företag att företaget med råd till bäst jurister brukar kunna vinna, så att gå i strid mot stora företag är nästan alltid en förlustaffär för andra storföretag
<Amp> mm
<Amp> Det är skönt att Youtube finns :-)
<Amp> Lyssnar för närvarande på albumet Mezzanine, som jag för övrigt har på cd hemma hos mig också ;x
<christoffer> andol  blir lika upprörd varje gång jag inser hur dåligt IPv6 stödet är...dock går det ju inte speciellt snabbt framåt när inte äns IETF Working Group för Homenet är på det klara med hur det ska fungera hemma.
<christoffer> men som sagt ...någon måste ta första steget ...ISP och andra tjänsteleverantör enligt mig
<sakjur> ttp://swartz-report.mit.edu/
<sakjur> hhttp://swartz-report.mit.edu/
<sakjur> http://swartz-report.mit.edu/
<andol> christoffer: Följt mitt exempel då, och åtminstone visat lite kundintresse?
<andol> christoffer: Åtminstone ett par av svaren jag fick nämnde att $företag inte upplevde IPv6-stöd som något som efterfrågades från kundhåll.
<Amp> Jag vill bli rik!
<sakjur> andol: Min ISP säger att de håller på att rulla ut långsamt :)
<Amp> Måste komma på en fet affärsidé, typ snöinpackad kyckling....
<sakjur> Amp: Nah, pengar är överskattade :/
<Amp> Vadårå? Man kan äta på Subway varje dag med rätt pengar <3
<Amp> BK, Jensen's Bofhus....
<Amp> Mmm, MAT
<Amp> Och starta några skolor i Afrika. Skaffa egna satelliter m.m
<Amp> Skaffa sig en liten stuga i Arles och måla
 * Amp drömmer
<Amp> Tankar en ny serie nu iaf, Bates Motel, får se om det är något bra.
<sakjur> Amp: det mesta av det behöver du inte vara så rik för..
<Amp> Nää, bara grämer mig lite över att jag slösade bort senaste lönen för snabbt... lite hungrig liksom... Men tjejen fixade mackor idag iaf
<sakjur> :P
<sakjur> Amp: får du lön 25e?
<Amp> Får två gånger i månaden ;)
<Amp> Men strulade lite senast, så därför jag är utan nu.
<Amp> Ska ringa imorgon och se när det kommer.
<sakjur> :/
<Amp> :-) Blir till att laga god mat då, Quesadillas
<Amp> NÃ¥t mexikanskt
<Amp> Kanske tacos om jag inte orkar vända sadillas ;x
<Amp> Makrillmackor med ost och kajennpeppar
<Amp> Lax med sydfransk gryta och potatis
<Amp> Jäklar vad det kurrar i magen nu, köttbullar med brunsås och gräddigt potatismos ;xxxx
<sakjur> typ vad som helst på Vapiano..
<Amp> Deras pizzor äger
<Amp> Iofs det enda jag ätit där, men sett att dom gör pasta också'
<sakjur> pastan äger, pizzorna är najs och cesarsalladen äger
<Amp> Har du ätit eller ska äta?
<sakjur> ska äta
<Amp> ok
<Amp> Jag ska låta tjejen fixa stekt zucchini med ägg senare
<sakjur> :)
<maxjezy> jag har endå ätit mest här
<maxjezy> 2 st hamburgare och en pizza
<christoffer> andol intressant...jo jag har frågat efter det hos både Bahnhof och Tele2 men ska nog göra ett försök och fråga runt hos alla som erbjuder internet via västerås stadsnät
<christoffer> dessvärre måste jag ju flytta för att få ta del av det men det är ju en annan femma :D
<Amp> Vaskamanhittapå
<christoffer> koda koda koda
<Kim^J> Koda!
<Kim^J> christoffer: Koda vad?
<christoffer> oklart
<Kim^J> Vilket språk?
<christoffer> Valfritt
<Kim^J> C# <3
<christoffer> Jag brukar skriva mina kommentarer i Engelska
<christoffer> ;)
<christoffer> C# som är bland det svåraste att använda från Ubuntu eller annat lämpligt operativsystem...håller mig gärna borta från det
<Kim^J> Svårt? :S
<christoffer> Måste ju ha windows för att det ska funka
<Kim^J> Installera Mono, klart att köra.
<Kim^J> Eh?
<Kim^J> Varför skulle du behöva Windows för det? :S
<sakjur> christoffer: Ada :)
<christoffer> måste ju i stort sett ha visual studio för att koda C#
<Kim^J> Nej?
<Kim^J> Varför skulle man behöva det?
<christoffer> det är ju microsoft alltihop
<Kim^J> Och?
<Kim^J> Går alldeles utmärkt att skriva C# i vim och kompilera med gmcs från Mono.
<christoffer> Mono är ju bara en del av "riktiga" C#
<Kim^J> Eh...
<christoffer> och det stöd som finns där
<Kim^J> Nu har du fått en massa saker om bakfoten. Mono är en implementation av CLR, vilket den implementerar till 100%, till och med mer än vad .NET implementerar. Vad Mono även gör är att implementera delar av .NET, men inte alla då det finns andra bibliotek som är bättre eller löser uppgiften lika bra, exempelvis är inte WF, WPF eller WCF implementerat.
<sakjur> kritiken folk har mot mono är mest juridiska, osäker situation med Microsoft och patent osv
<Kim^J> Tror inte Microsoft kommer att göra något, dom förlorar mest på det.
<Kim^J> Obs ^ Min personliga åsikt.
<sakjur> ja, jo, jag tror detsamma
<sakjur> lite "den dagen, den sorgen"
<Kim^J> Mm, så sett är det en ISO standard.
<Frub> varför har dem tänkt nåt matrial på hårdiskarna?
<Kim^J> Frub: ?
<Frub> ser att det är typ 3 hål på min interna hårdisk?
<Kim^J> Vart då?
<Kim^J> Om du menar på toppen av den så är det lufthål (IIRC)
<Frub> aa
<Frub> Kim^J: är som denna fast är silver färgad typ färg som folie :P http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2010/04/the-facts-4k-advanced-format-hard-disks/2.jpg
<Kim^J> Menar du dom fyra svarta?
<Frub> precis
<Kim^J> Det är skydd för skruvhålen, tar du bort dom gäller inte garantin.
<Kim^J> (Om jag inte minns fel.)
<Frub> Kim^J: haha ok, fast jag tror garantin redan gått ut för hela datorn :]
<Kim^J> :P
<Frub> haha de slutat sälja datorn också :(
<Barre> R4v3n: nu är jag på plats (en kort stund that is =))
<Frub> nu blev nyckeln rund nu :/
<delhage> Barre: \o/
<Barre> delhage: tjenis... det var inte igår
<delhage> Barre: nope
<delhage> Barre: vi får se om det blir nån båttur i år
<Barre> vore nice =)
<Barre> en pilsner vid bryggan är i.o.f.s. good enough :)
<delhage> Barre: indeeed
<delhage> Barre: nu ska jag vara iväg ett tag dock men jag hojtar till om det blir läge
<Barre> delhage: will do, happy travelling..
 * Barre har installerat ny kernel.. might be back l8r
<Frub> när hårdisken klingar typ med armen betyder det att den är död?
<christoffer> Kim^J Ja, så kanske det är var ett tag sedan jag bestämde mig för att inte titta närmare på mono.
<christoffer> Största problemet jag har är väl Moonlight men det är ju i sin tur inte riktigt samma sak.
<christoffer> aja nu är det dags att sova
<Amp> Natti
<sakjur> ...20:50?
<peyam> salaaaaaaam
<peyam> det e jag farbror Peyaaaaaaaaam
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> alla e döda som vanligt?
<sakjur> Peyam: tror inte det.. lite?
<Peyam> jo
<Frub> vad kan vara fel när man bara ser svart på rutan utan att boot eller operativsystemet har kommit?
<Frub> skärmen*
<sakjur> kan folk sluta lämna tio minuter efter att de ställt en fråga? snälla?
<kodein> nä, snälla nån, har du inte ett svar direkt kan det lika gärna vara
<Amp> Tid är pengar ;x
<sakjur> Amp: Pengar är choklad, choklad är tid.
<sakjur> nomnom
<Amp> :D
<Kim^J> sakjur: Visste du inte att vi sitter här 24/7 och väntar spänt för att få hjälpa någon, gratis, utan någon kompensation?
<Kim^J> Gillar hur ##csharp hanterar det, det är ingen officiell hjälp-kanal, så man kan inte kräva att få hjälp där. Dom som kräver det blir bortskyfflade väldigt fort.
<Amp> Hm, om man har 2 tabs i terminalen, hur tabbar man i irssi?
<Kim^J> Tabbar i terminalen? O_o
<Amp> Ja, när jag trycker alt+1 så växlar det, så om jag har en tab med irssi och en tab där jag kör ett annat program, hur tabbar man mellan fönstren i irssi?
<Kim^J> Jag är mer inne på varför man har tabbar i terminalen... :P
<Amp> Första gången jag provar faktiskt, såg det i en video och såg cleant ut ;p
<Kim^J> Du har en fönsterhanterare som hanterar fönster, låt den hantera dina fönster. ;)
<Amp> Men det var värdelöst, skulle whoisa lite för att se om det finns några bra kanaler på freenode.
<Amp> Haha, ja det är ju sant
<Amp> Sådärja. Stängde det andra
<lag^> Amp: finns ju olika sätt att tabba på annars
<lag^> bland kanaler
<lag^> jag kör främst alt-a
<Amp> ok
<Amp> Skulle vara trevligt med en kanal där folk snackar allt möjligt
<Kim^J> Vad gör alt+a?
<lag^> Kim^J: testa
<Kim^J> Jag gör det, inget händer.
<lag^> Amp: Ja, det finns väl massvis med sådana kanaler. Kanske inte så många just på freenode. Hm.
<lag^> Kim^J: Hur många kanaler är du i?
<Kim^J> 6
<Kim^J> Har 8 fönster i Irssi öppna.
<lag^> Kim^J: Är det någon aktivitet i dom då? Just nu dvs.
<lag^> medan du har detta fönster framme.
<Kim^J> Aha, den går till senast aktiva?
<lag^> yeah
<Kim^J> Ah.. Dåså :P
<lag^> :)
<Amp> Ah, den funkar bara en gång
<lag^> och prioriterat också.
<Amp> aha
<Kim^J> Ska ju finnas next/prev också
<lag^> highlight - random snack - aktivitet
<Amp> :-)
<lag^> Jag kör nästan uteslutande med alt-a iaf.
<Amp> Ja, den var bra, man tackar
<Kim^J> Funkar inte så bra när man lämnar Irssi ett tag... :P
<lag^> Kim^J: alt-högerpil/vänsterpil
<Kim^J> Typ en vecka eller så.
<lag^> kan du ju testa om du bara vill svepa igenom alla kanaler/fönster
<Kim^J> Ska väl finnas bokstäver också för next/prev?
<lag^> jo men vadå next/prev..
<lag^> funkar väl likadant med höger/vänster
<Kim^J> Ja
<lag^> då går man igenom fönster i turordning.
<Kim^J> Det är ju den funktionen jag menar.
<lag^> Ah men dåså :)
<Kim^J> Jag hade för mig att det var n/p
<lag^> möjligt.
<lag^> Jag bryr mig inte då jag kör med a :)
<Kim^J> :P
<lag^> SÃ¥atteeh..
<Kim^J> Hehe, min polare har ett lite udda problem, han kan inte flytta sina fönster uppåt/neråt utan bara åt sidan, virtuella skrivbord då.
<Kim^J> Ehehe, verkar vara hans tangentbord.
<Kim^J> Funkade perfekt på hans inbyggda tangentbord, men inte hans externa. :P Ctrl+Alt+Shift+Neråt funkar icke.
<Kim^J> (Det är en laptop)
<lag^> När man pratar om en "polare" menar man alltid sig själv :P
<Kim^J> Nä, det är faktiskt min polare i detta fallet.
<maxjezy> lag^§ watz app?
<lag^> maxjezy: not much
<Kim^J> Han har ett Roccat-tangentbord, jag har ett Razer Lycosa, mitt funkar perfekt =)
<maxjezy> du dissa mig på fanplanet här om dagen!
<lag^> maxjezy: I did?
<lag^> Vafan nickar du där då?
<maxjezy> lag^, yes.
<maxjezy> snygg-kille
<lag^> lol
<lag^> Jag dissar alla snygga killar
<lag^> svarar bara på fula-killar
<maxjezy> varför?
<lag^> Dunno
<lag^> Nä men, vadå, privvade du?
<maxjezy> ja, fast ja kommer inte ihåg nicket
<maxjezy> de va ju kanske en vecka sen
<maxjezy> du va värsta dryg så jag ba- öh-  mehhh- göööh.--
<maxjezy> men jag skickade det aldrig
<maxjezy> :D
<lag^> haha vaaa
<maxjezy> satsa på snygga killar
<lag^> vadå skickade aldrig
<maxjezy> det där "ba äh meh göh2
<maxjezy> sorry, jag har druckit coca cola, blir väldigt snurrig
<lag^> SÃ¥ vi skrev aldrig?
<maxjezy> jo
<lag^> You confuse me mister :(
<maxjezy> jag är ju in där ibland
<lag^> Jag drog
<lag^> orkade inte med fjanteriet mer :D
<maxjezy> visst nickar du Linda^
<lag^> Mmh
<maxjezy> näe, det är skit
<maxjezy> ingen haxkzor attityd alls
<lag^> Dock typ enda kanalen som är livad :(
<lag^> när jag är vaken
<lag^> Find me a new one maxjezy :(
<maxjezy> var inte rädd för att PM:a mig
<maxjezy> när du behöver chatta av dig
<maxjezy> jag har ett brett ordföråd och många goda råd
<lag^> Jaha nej. Jag vill chatta med nytt folk ba :D Random folk :D
<maxjezy> jaha
<maxjezy> aja
<lag^> IRC är verkligen itne vad det en gång var
<maxjezy> du får lära dig finska som alla andra vettiga på irc
<lag^> maxjezy: Alltså jag är ju inte mycket av en privver.. och jag behöver inte "chatta av mig" menar jag.
<lag^> Haha
<maxjezy> i finland finns det ett helt IRC community
<maxjezy> irc-galleria något heter det.
<maxjezy> sen finns det typ kanaler med riktiga människor som pratar
<maxjezy> i sverige är alla mer fame-kåta
<lag^> riktiga människor.. my god!
<maxjezy> de ska postas cocacola flaskor på facebook och sånt
<lag^> :D
<maxjezy> man ska tycka om saker som andra gör
<lag^> Du behöver ju inte vara på facebook maxjezy
<maxjezy> nej ja vet
<maxjezy> har inte facebook längre
<lag^> Dåså, då har du kastat bort problemet :)
<maxjezy> jo.
<maxjezy> idag blev min flickvän 23 år
<maxjezy> igår
<lag^> Ahaja
<maxjezy> tänk vad tiden går fort
<lag^> Låt mig gissa.. Du minns när hon föddes? :D
<maxjezy> ja jag är ju gammal jag.
<maxjezy> jag gick på högstadiet när hon fortfarande gick i första klass
<lag^> Oj, hur gammal är du?
<maxjezy> 29 bara.
<lag^> Bara!
<maxjezy> ja, bara.
<lag^> Jag är alltså äldre än dig :o
<maxjezy> antagligen.
<lag^> Fast ja, du är ju på fp. Jag är ju äldst där, så det är väl inget att förvåna sig över :P
<maxjezy> men jag är nog längre än dig.
<lag^> Garanterat!
<lag^> Annars är du fan dvärg.
<maxjezy> japp.
<maxjezy> och det är jag inte.
<maxjezy> med mina nya skor är jag jättelång
<maxjezy> de har lite högre sula.
<maxjezy> makes me feel like jordan
<maxjezy> jag har nike jordan skor
<maxjezy> air force
<maxjezy> vad kör du?
<lag^> :o
<maxjezy> converse?
<lag^> Uhm.. nä
<lag^> nåt billigt skit jag köpt på deischman
<maxjezy> är dom skön då?
<lag^> Jadå
<lag^> sneakers
<maxjezy> ah, jag väger ju typ 100 så jag behöver stabiliteten från skorna
<maxjezy> tidigare har jag kört puma men sulan är så hård
<maxjezy> plattfot 2000.
#ubuntu-se 2013-07-31
<maxjezy> annars dåh.
<maxjezy> går det bra med studierna?
<maxjezy> läste någonstans att du varit inne i film-svängen lite.
<maxjezy> men du tröttna?
<lag^> va
<lag^> var läste du det?
<maxjezy> på internet tror jag.
<lag^> :D
<lag^> Stalkar du mig?
<maxjezy> eller på dass.
<maxjezy> ja.
<maxjezy> måste ju hålla koll på fellow ubuntuister.
<lag^> Ahaja
<lag^> Nä men jag jobbar nu
<lag^> Läste ju till system- och nätverkstekniker.
<maxjezy> gick det bra?
<maxjezy> det finns ju as-mycket jobb iaf
<lag^> jobbar inom säkerhet
<lag^> IT då.
<maxjezy> ah
<lag^> om det inte var underförstått.
<lag^> :)
<maxjezy> näe
<lag^> Men nu är det!
<maxjezy> jag trodde du var den där väktaren som ger mig pisk när jag plankar på tuben.
<maxjezy> lag^, varför ville du inte göra film då?
<lag^> maxjezy: inte så att jag inte ville.. Men jag vill inte frilansa
<maxjezy> det gör ingenting
<maxjezy> du kan jobba för mig sen när jag startat mitt imperium
<lag^> Häftigt.
<maxjezy> ja.
<maxjezy> men säg inte upp dig ännu
<maxjezy> någon som sett upside down?
<maxjezy> filmen alltså
<lag^> Jag ska inte säga upp mig nä
 * lag^ imdbar
 * maxjezy rökar lite så länge
<lag^> Inte sett ;o
<maxjezy> värsta grym film
<maxjezy> jag ger den 10 av 10
<maxjezy> lag^ har du sett trailer park boys?
<maxjezy> serien, filmerna?
<lag^> nä
<lag^> tror inte
<lag^> men upside down lät intressant.
<maxjezy> ja, den är grym
<lag^> Får spana in den nån gång.
<maxjezy> har du testat omegle då?
<maxjezy> chatroulette är ju nice om man slipper allt snusk, tyvärr gör man ju inte det.
<maxjezy> har chattat med folk från hela världen där, helt klart värt
<lag^> maxjezy: nä, inte testat
<lag^> behöver man inte cam för deT?
<lag^> maxjezy: första träffen. En 16åring.
<lag^> Som prompt måste veta hur gammal jag är :D
<realubot> realubot is da shit.
<lag^> :o
<christoffer> andol varken mälarenergis stadsnät eller Tele2s motsvarighet har tydligen möjlighet att leverar ipv6
<sakjur> Kim^J: appropå irssisaken - ESC+siffror fungerar som ersättning till alt+siffror när man har tabbar ^_^
<Kim^J> Just det, men det var icke jag som frågade efter det. :P
<sakjur> Kim^J: ah :P
<Zeadar> när jag använde irssi råkade jag hela tiden skriva apt-get kommandon i kanalen...
<Kim^J> Men inte när du använder en annan IRC-klient?
<kodein> annan irkk kanske ser mindre ut som en terminal
<Wox> behöver man ha någon swap, ifall man har 2GB i ram?
<HeMan> Wox: om du vill köra suspend-to-disk behöver du det
<HeMan> Wox: ej annars
<Wox> vad betyder det suspend-to-disk?
<HeMan> du kan stänga av datorn och komma tillbaka till exakt samma läge som du var när du slår på igen
<HeMan> och eftersom det är lagrat på disk så drar datorn ingen ström alls under tiden
<Wox> låter ju fint de :)
<Wox> om tänkte skaffa det vad behövre jag då i swap?
<Kim^J> Rekommendation brukar vara RAM*1.5
<kodein> jag har inte kört swap på 5-6 år
<Kim^J> (Men det blir lite löjligt när man har 16GB RAM)
<HeMan> det räcker med lika mycket som ram
<HeMan> det blir ännu löjligare med 512 GB ram...
<HeMan> de maskiner jag kört med 512 GB ram har iofs bara haft typ 100 GB lokal disk
<Kim^J> :P
<Kim^J> Tar RAM:et slut så tar det slut ^^
<kodein> i värsta fall kan man skapa en swapfil att använda istället för en swappartition
<HeMan> precis, swapfil funkar lika fint
<Kim^J> Finner det intressant att Windows alltid skapar en swap på RAM*1.5, även om man har 64GB RAM, inte kul att få varning om diskutrymme det första man får när man bnootar datorn. :P
<kodein> jag tycker det är helt onödigt att ha en swappartition nu när suspend-to-disk klarar att använda swapfiler, hsh
<Kim^J> Varför behöver hibernate en swap?
<HeMan> den använder swap för att lagra allt som ligger i ram
<Kim^J> Udda.
<HeMan> det är bara ett val som utvecklarna valt
<kodein> varför udda?
<kodein> det behöver ju lagras nånstans...
<HeMan> eftersom man vet att det utrymmet ändå innehåller saker som legat i minnet
<Kim^J> kodein: För att swap ska fungera som extra RAM, om man då kör en hibernate, och faktiskt vill ha kvar saker i swap, vart ska allt RAM+swap ta vägen?
<kodein> innan jag slutade med swap så kollade jag på swapanvändning över lång tid. det höll sig på noll i över ett år.
<Kim^J> I Windows har du en swap+hibernate fil, så då behåller man swap samt kan skriva ner hela RAM:et till disk.
<kodein> Kim^J: det är väl liksom därför man har större swap än ram
<Kim^J> kodein: Du kan ju fortfarande fylla swap:en samt RAM.
<kodein> ja?
<kodein> och din poäng är?
<kodein> du kan ju skaffa ytterligare en swapfil att hänga på ifall du skulle behöva hibernate:a med full swap om det skulle vara så
<Kim^J> Låt säga att du har 2GB RAM samt 4GB swap, öppnar du en fil på 4GB samt har lite andra program öppna, då kommer inte det få plats i RAM, så man swapar, kör man sen en hibernate så finns det inte plats nog för allt i RAM samt det i swapen.
<kodein> öppnar jag en fil på 4G så är förlorad möjlighet till s2d mitt minsta bekymmer.
<Wox> vad är bästa syftet att använda hibernate?
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  kena
<Kurdistan> swecarp, tjena
<Kurdistan> Wox, laptop?
<Wox> precis, liten en :)
<Kurdistan> hibernate var samma som suspend to disk?
<Wox> var?
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  arbetet med teste av alpha1 börjar snart
<Kurdistan> swecarp, okej. har du mga3 redan på burken?
<Kurdistan> Wox, :) jag glömt vilket som var suspend respektive hibernate
<Kurdistan> en var: ram och den andra hdd
<swecarp> mga3 kör jag Kurdistan  det är mga4 som ska vara klar till februari som testerna ska börja på
<Kurdistan> swecarp, jaha. coolt. jag har inte haft tid kolla runt. hur fungerar mga3 för dig?
<Wox> så den sparar allt jag arbetar med i swap? och sen när jag ska starta igen går till ram?
<swecarp> det  blir nog en resa till fosdem i februari
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  mga3 funkar bra bara en irriterande bug med broadcom närverkskort men det är löst väntar bara på uppdateringen
<Kurdistan> swecarp, wow. grymt. önskar dig lycka till.
<swecarp> tackar ska du med ??? till belgien och träffa lite folk
<Kurdistan> swecarp, nice att den löst sig. om du buggrapp. kommer nog uppdatering efter testar trilla ner misstänker jag.
<Kurdistan> swecarp, tyvärr jag har varken tid eller :) ork.
<Kurdistan> annars hade jag besökt varmare breddgrader
<swecarp> ok studera du så vi får kompetenta personer  på rätt plats
<Kurdistan> Wox, swap kommer igång när ram-minnet tar slut, det är växlingsutrymme.
<swecarp> varmare vafasen det har ju varit kokhett här hemma
<Kurdistan> swecarp, :) ja i för sig har det varit varmt, dock har man tyvärr inte kunnat njuta av den. dock det gör inte mycket.
<Wox> Kurdistan: försöker komma fram till ifall jag ska ha det eller inte :]
<Kurdistan> Wox, jag kör personligen vänteläge.
<Kurdistan> viloläge (hibernate ?) kör jag om jag vill stänga av laptopen när jag åker långa sträckor. när jag har den hemma så kör jag vänteläge. slipper man kallstarta burken.
<Wox> så om jag är på resande fot så hade hibernatet vart ok?
<Kurdistan> Wox, ja då det tillskillnad från vänteläge inte förbrukar lika mycket ström.
<Kurdistan> Wox, :) dock suger batterin på min laptop, så det gör egentligen inte mycket.
<Wox> hibernate tar inte mycket ström?
<Kurdistan> :) den bör inte ta ström när den är nere
<Wox> låter bra om man ska på resande fot, och inte har något stället ladda datorn :)
<Kurdistan> :) ja typ
<Kurdistan> dock vet jag inte om starta datorn från kallstart eller från hibernate tar mest ström.
<Kurdistan> jag misstänker dock förstnämnda tar mer ström
<Kurdistan> menar :) batteritid
<Kurdistan> ström=batteritid :)
<Wox> isf hibernate sparar ström så tror jag vet vad jag ska ha det
<Kurdistan> Wox, låter nice. lycka till :).
<Wox> Kurdistan: visst va det så du sa? :)
<christoffer> Allt handlar ju helt enkelt om att optimera uppstartstiden
<christoffer> så slipper man allt suspend och hibernate
<christoffer> :D
<Wox> ok?
<Ohga> hej. jag undrar lite om run scripts när man stänger av eller bootar. vill dubbelkolla att de alltid körs så att inte nån av kommandona, typ halt, skippar dom?
<Kurdistan> Wox, jepp.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, tjena :).
<Wox> hur mycket är man ska ha för hibernate?
<Kurdistan> Wox, menar du swap?
<Wox> mm för hibernate
<Kurdistan> brukar normalt vara dubbla ramminnet
<Wox> så 4GB då? om jag har 2gb :P
<Kurdistan> :) jepp
<Kurdistan> dock har du 4 gb ram, så vet jag ej om det behövs 8 gb swap.
<Kurdistan> kanske räcker med 4 gb
<Kurdistan> ne nu ska man dra dig. må väl alla. swecarp ha det gött och hälsa frugan från mig.
<Kurdistan> *sig
<swecarp> ha det så bra Kurdistan
<Wox> whut har jag? min dator har 2gb, ska jag lägga till 4gb i swap?
<Wox> 2gb ram*
<Wox> vad det så han mena?
<sakjur> Wox: Det brukar seriöst inte spela någon roll alls numera ;)
<sakjur> Wox: jag har 4GB SWAP på 4GB RAM, går alldeles utmärkt det också
<Wox> men det är bara för swap va? och inte för hibernate?
<Wox> enligt redhat så ska man ha dubbla ram minnet i hibernate
<Wox> > 2GB - 8GB
<Nafallo> orka redhat? orka hibernate?
 * andol tog just ner http://ubuntu-se.org/, då servern ska uppgraderas från Ubuntu 10.04 till Ubuntu 12.04
* Nafallo changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: ubuntu-se.org nere för underhåll | Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | http://ubuntu-se.org
<sakjur> Wox: Jag sleepar min dator utan problem
 * sakjur tror att andol ljuger, han ville bara inte erkänna till Nafallo att han satte servern i hibernate
<andol> sakjur: Bortsett då från detaljen att det var Nafallo som just körde kommandot do-release-upgrade då :)
<sakjur> andol: ja, okej.. bortsett från den detaljen..
<sakjur> Wox: Alltså, vad har du för storlek på din hårddisk? Har du en liten hårddisk (<100GB) sätt 2GB, annars sätt 3 eller 4.. pretty much skitsamma..
<Wox> 100gb>
<sakjur> Wox: ...wat? Har du mindre än 100GB HDD?
<Wox> nej >
<Wox> mer :P
<sakjur> Wox: Okej - krokodilmunnar - 100GB> är samma sak som <100GB
<sakjur> Du menar att skriva >100GB ;)
<Wox> haha ok
<sakjur> Wox: minnesregeln är att pilen pekar mot det mindre värdet, eller att munnen vill äta det största värdet..
<Amp> (d)jur som kan sin sak
<Wox> hehe, precis :)
<sakjur> Amp: appropå det, alt+siffra i Irssi kan ersättas med esc+siffra
<Amp> Ahh
<Amp> Jag kör alt+pil nu, scrollar igenom allt på en gång :)
<Amp> Lite skönare än att trycka på siffror.
<sakjur> Amp: tänka sig, jag visste inte att det finns..
<sakjur> nja, när man börjar komma ner på qwerty raden uppskattar man siffrorna ;)
<Amp> :p
<Amp> Eller Esc, så dash kommer upp...
<Wox> sakjur: hehe vad ska jag göra?
<sakjur> Wox: sätt 3-4 GB, du kommer inte sakna dem :)
<Wox> sak-na?
<Nafallo> andol är i min soffa ;-)
<sakjur> Nafallo: ^_^ E-tuna?
<Nafallo> nej. jag bor i Baaaalltorp!
<Nafallo> de vala roligt?
<Wox> Baal från diablo 2 exp?
<Wox> sakjur: vad kommer jag sakna?
<sakjur> Wox: troligen ingenting
<sakjur> 3-4GB är typ ingenting numera..
<Wox> vad menar du?
<Amp> Det äter man till frukost
<Amp> En 1080p bluray och några frallor
<Wox> haha
<Amp> Han menar att alla hårddiskar numera är på 500gb så 4 gig är inget
<Wox> hehe ok, jag tror min hårdisk är 250GB
<Amp> Ja, du ser. :)
<lag^> :o
<Wox> hur mycket borde root ha?
<sakjur> Wox: det beror på vad du lägger på root
<Wox> vad menar du?
<sakjur> Wox: vilka partitioner har du?
<Wox> inget just nu håller på lägga upp mina partitions"
* Nafallo changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | http://ubuntu-se.org
<andol> Sådärja, nu är webbplatsen tillbaks igen.
<Wox> vad har hänt med ubuntu forumet?
<andol> Wox: ubuntuforums.org eller ubuntu-se.org/forum/?
<Nafallo> definiera 'ubuntu forumet'?
<Wox> första
<andol> Wox: http://blog.canonical.com/2013/07/30/ubuntu-forums-are-back-up-and-a-post-mortem/
<Nafallo> vad jag hört blev det hackat :-)
<Wox> är det bara slöseri med utrymme ifall man gör root 100gb?
<Wox> sägs vara att usr och program hamnar i root, men vet inte riktigt hur mycket som användas
<sakjur> men shit, Ubuntu Forums verkar ju... klantigt..
<Nafallo> det har inte varit IS ansvar förren nu när det blev hackat.
<Nafallo> alltid varit väldigt politiskt.
<sakjur> Wox: typiskt system ser ju ut typ såhär: http://paste.debian.net/21064/
<sakjur> Nafallo: IS?
<Nafallo> sakjur: Infrastructure Services
<sakjur> ah
<Wox> va 9: ?
<Kim^J> Nafallo: Hemma i Sverige igen?
<Nafallo> typ
<Wox> hur mycket räcker?
<Nafallo> Wox: beror på hur mycket du vill göra...
<Wox> mycket :)
<Nafallo> Wox: jag har sett allt mellan 1GB och flertalet terabyte :-)
<Nafallo> tänker du ha /home på annan partition?
<Wox> ... /
<Wox> root
<Nafallo> (antar att det är en desktop install, har inte följt diskussionen)
<Nafallo> tänker du ha en separat /home ?
<Wox> Ja
<Nafallo> 4GB borde räcka bra för det mesta. vet inte hur den siffran ändrar sig för gamers
<Wox> tror inte att ska ha den som gamer datorn, haha för liten för de :]
<Wox> dator*
<einand> 4GB av vad då?
<Nafallo> who cares. snubben vill bara ha en siffra :-)
<Wox> hur låter att jag delar 250GB kakan och ger varsin till /home och /
<Kim^J> Varför inte bara ha allt på samma?
<Wox> nån sa till mig att det är bra idé ifall systemet skulle rasa eller nåt
<einand> Wox: om du inte skall byta system ofta, eller har behov av att / alltid har utrymme, splitta inte disken det ger mer problem än fördelar
<einand> Wox: gör normala backuper, så kan systemet rasa bäst det vill
<einand> tar längre tid att återställa en haverar disk ändå
<Wox> tänker inte byta system ofta
<Kim^J> Släng allt på samma då.
<Wox> varför kör ubuntu /root /home?
<Kim^J> Ifall man uppgraderar och något går snett, så har man inte förlorat sin personliga data.
<Nafallo> jag tror han menar varför användaren root inte har sin hemkatalog tillsammans med de andra?
<Nafallo> varför är root mobbad liksom...
<Wox> haha, nää. syftar på partition ;)
<sakjur> Nafallo: det är som att fråga varför lärarens kateder ser annorlunda ut - brukar läraren vara mobbad
<sakjur> ?
<Wox> haha, stakars lärare
<peyam> okej
<peyam> Äntligen löste jag problemet med wifin. Wifin sluta funka ibland med ubuntu
<peyam> avaktiverade ipv6 o det funkar nnnnnnnajs
<peyam> http://kurdiskingenjor.wordpress.com
<Nafallo> sakjur: mjo, det brukar väl bli lite så med lärare i dagens skola...
<Wox> så läraren är root, och eleverna hem-katologer?
<sakjur> Wox: njae
<Wox> haha :)
<peyam> vet ej hur lärarna är men de suger annars
 * realubot suckar.
<realubot> Vad ger ni för den här konspirationsteorin då? Pentagon har skapat Internet för att massövervaka alla människor. Vi har bara sett toppen av ett isberg i.o.m. Snowdens avslöjande. Det är inte Xkeyscore som ett spionprogram utan det är Internet som är själva spionprogrammet.
<sakjur> realubot: en femtioöring?
<realubot> Vi kanske är lurade hela högen. Vi har trott att Internet handlar om fri information m.m. men Internet handlar istället om total kontroll.
#ubuntu-se 2013-08-01
 * realubot gömmer sig för Internet under sängen.
<realubot> Nu undrar ni vad Internet gör under realubots säng.
<johanbr> realubot: det vore verkligen en "long con" i så fall... skapa internet för att ta kontroll över det 40 år senare
<christoffer> ligger se.archive.ubuntu.com nere för er andra också?
<johanbr> ja, verkar inte funka (men svarar på ping)
<Dynamit> Verkar som den är uppe nu christoffer
<Screedo> goddag
<Dynamit> nämen Screedo lever
<Screedo> alltid
<Dynamit> Baa många tor exit noder verkar säga att de är exit noder nu förtiden
<speakman> Vart söker man jobb nu för tiden? Om man inte vill bli "IT-snubbe på Försäkringskassan" i AF's "Plastbank" vill säga.
<realubot> johanbr: De har kanske haft kontroll över oss hela tiden. Pentagon kanske bara ville ersätta postgången med email för att kunna massövervaka kommunikationen. Sedan har Internet överträffat t.o.m. Pentagons förhoppningar med råge.
<Dynamit> Ja övervakning är ju stenålder men ingen har erkänt det, vem tusan skulle erkänna det som dessutom kan bryta emot lagen eller reta upp folk?
<realubot> speakman: Man söker jobb så som man har gjort i urminnes tider. Via kontakter. Skillnaden ligger i att man kommunicerar med sina kontakter över Internet (så att NSA ser vilka man känner och var man jobbar).
<christoffer> Dynamit jupp lyckades uppdatera strax innan 10
<speakman> realubot: Därför jag frågar här :)
<speakman> ...och undviker plastbanken, förstås.
<christoffer> Utan kontakter är det väl rätt svårt men arbetsmässor är ett bra tips...har varit på några här i Västerås och Career Days i Globen
<christoffer> brukar dra igång i September ungefär
<speakman> Har ju en del kontakter men vore roligt att hitta något "nytt". Kontakterna jobbar inte på tillräckligt intressanta arbetsplatser med andra ord. ;)
<christoffer> :D
<christoffer> är det programmering som gäller eller vad vill du syssla med? ...själv har jag ett år kvar av mina studier så letar exjbob just nu
<christoffer> *exjobb
<speakman> Jag har många strängar på lyran, men är främst programmerare på inbäddade Linuxsystem.
<christoffer> ok
<Dynamit> Förstår inte att det är så få som använder SSH idagens läge jämfört emot antalet datorer
<realubot> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/jul/31/nsa-top-secret-program-online-data
<realubot> sudo apt-get install xkeyscore
<realubot> speakman: Starta ett eget företag.
<speakman> realubot: Rätt sugen på det ja. Men då måste man ha kunder också. Kan ju ta ett tag att jaga ihop en kundkrets, och under den tiden behöver man inkomster. Lite moment22. Minst sagt.
<peyam> speakman, vad pratar ni om?
<speakman> Starta företag. Eller byta jobb. Programmerare med breda kunskaper och lång arbetslivserfarenhet söker...
<peyam> det tänkte jag göra nu i höst
<peyam> vad e det för företag?
<speakman> Det är det vi pratar om. Om man skulle start ett.
<peyam> vf skulle du inte?
<peyam> men vad e det för företag?
<speakman> Främst för att jag bor i en håla i Norrland och kundunderlaget bor i storstäderna. Sekundärt för att jag är för feg.
<peyam> ja men om det går bra kmr du flytta ner till sthlm lr störrestäder
<peyam> men vad e det för företag?
<peyam> IT?
<speakman> Det är även det sekundärt; jag skulle kunna ordna det mesta i utvecklingsväg.
<peyam> Men vad e det för företag?
<speakman> Ja, utveckling blir det ju, men exakt vad är mindre noga.
<speakman> Det är inget företag. Än.
<peyam> ja men vad tänkte du starta för företag? utveckling inom vad?
<speakman> Mjukvara och hårdvara. Vad finns det mer?
<speakman> Affärsutveckling? nope.
<speakman> Som jag skrev tidigare är jag programmerare med breda kunskaper och lång arbetslivserfarenhet (och väldigt lite på papper tyvärr)
<peyam> Mjukvara ??? på datorn lr surfplatta eller cloud?
<speakman> Spelar ingen roll.
<peyam> okej
<peyam> en offtopic... om man går in i ctrl+alt+f1 hur går man ut?
<speakman> Har inte skrivit mycket i Java men när jag väl gör så är det som vilket annat imperativt objektorienterat språk som helst. Kan som sagt göra det mesta bara det finns någon villig att betala mig för det. :)
<speakman> alt+f7 eller f8 eller uppåt
<peyam> Inte Java men Android
<speakman> Enklast att hålla in Alt och köra piltangent höger tills du kommer tillbaka.
<speakman> Android native apps skrivs i Java. Men vilket verktyg som helst skulle fungera.
<peyam> ja men command är lite olika. de har massor med funktioner o classer som man borde känna till
<peyam> det var förvirrande för mig även om jag kan java
<speakman> Obj-C har jag kvar att lära dock. Men misstänker att det är mindre syntaxskillnader bara (är ju i grund och botten en renodlad C-programmerare och Obj-C är en ren påbyggnad av C)
<speakman> Ja största jobben består i att lära sig de olika ramverken. Eller iallafall lära sig navigera i dokumentationen, det brukar räcka hyfsat långt.
<sakjur> http://www.svd.se/opinion/ledarsidan/studiebidrag-ar-ingen-medborgarlon_8340308.svd ← fint att folk har åsikter.. synd att åsikterna är puckade...
<einand> sakjur: helt rätt, är man inte i skolan så skall man självklart inte få studiebidrag
<sakjur> einand: Det blir en ond spiral - man bestraffar istället för att fundera på åtgärder.
<einand> sakjur: det är ju absolut ingen bestraffning
<einand> uppfyller du inte villkåren så blir du inte belönad, men är ingen bestraffning
<einand> bestraffning hade det vart om du var tvungen att betala 1000kr i stället
<realubot> Det finns väl en anledning till att de inte är i skolan. Hur är det med elevpengen för skolkande elever? Får skolan betalt för elever som inte går i skolan i praktiken?
<realubot> Det kanske är fel att straffa eleven. Jag tror inte att det ytterst är eleven som är ansvarig för om han/hon går i skolan.
<realubot> Ansvaret ligger någon annanstans. Hos föräldrarna, skolan, samhället ...
 * realubot har talat.
<Screedo> klart de ska bli av med pengarna.
<Screedo> och det är inget straff, levererar du inte får du inte din ersättning, enkelt
<Screedo> du får inte bidraget för att du ser söt ut eller att du har gråa skor.
<sakjur> Screedo: Man borde kanske.. jag vet inte, är man borta 10% så får man 80% studiemedel, borta 20% så får man 60% osv
<sakjur> Screedo: det finns många som t.ex. inte klarar av idrott..
<Screedo> sakjur: bara för att du inte klarar av det så innebär det inte att du inte ska delta, givetvis om du har något fysikt hinder för att kunna delta så ska man få slippa, men inte bara för att du inte presterar bland de bästa, som allting här i livet sålänge du gör dit bästa så räcker det.
<Screedo> men för att du inte tycker om idrott eller att du är sämst är ingen anledning till att inte delta, aka skolka.
<sakjur> Screedo: För att man inte tycker om hjärnskakningar av slagsmålen i omklädningsrummen som skolan skiter i? (åh, högstadiet - jag kommer aldrig att sakna dig!)
<Screedo> nu handlar inte artikeln om högstadiet.
<Screedo> och du har många andra problem i högstadiet än slagsmål i omklädningsrummen.
<sakjur> Screedo: Ja, men principen finns kvar i gymnasiet. Så länge skolorna inte erbjuder individuella omklädningsrum så anser jag inte att de kan kräva att man är med på idrotten..
<Screedo> det många missar är att gymnasiet, högskolan och universitetet är ingen välgörenhet, det är inget som man är tvungen att gå, du väljer själv att söka dig till en utbildning.
<Screedo> sakjur: du menar att varje elev ska ha tillgång till ett eget omklädningsrum inför idrottslektionerna?
<sakjur> Screedo: Problemet är att _samhället_ tjänar på att alla har gymnasieutb. åtminstonde
<sakjur> och dessutom så är det sårt att klara sig utan det om man inte är sjukt duktig på något
<Screedo> helt klart tjänar samhället på att ha så mycket utbilda människor som möjligt.
<sakjur> varje elev som ser sig hadet behovet
<Screedo> och klassrum?
<Screedo> toalett?
<Screedo> matsal?
<sakjur> jag förväntar mig att skolor har individuella toaletter, ja..
<Screedo> jo, men till varje elev? om varje elev anser sig ha det behovet?
<Screedo> samma med klassrum?
<sakjur> Screedo: Alltså, individuella som i "en person i taget"
<Screedo> som jag tollkar dig med omkäldningsrum så ska varje elev som anser sig ha behovet till ett eget omkläddningsrum om denne anser sig ha det behovet så får vi ha samma filosofi med klassrum.
<sakjur> Screedo: Nej, för man är betydligt mindre sårbar i klassrum
<sakjur> när du t.ex. bara har idrottslärare av ett kön så är det sjukt komplicerat att få hjälp när någon blir nedslagen i omklädningsrummet, och det psykologiska i det är ganska jobbigt.
<Screedo> mobbing i all form är helt klart fel, men jag anser att din åsikt inte löser någor problem överhuvudtaget. Hur man ska komma åt mobbing är alltid en svår sak som vi inte lär lösa här.
<sakjur> Screedo: Det handlar inte om att komma åt mobbning, det handlar om att fysiskt kunna byta om och duscha utan att känna sig obekväm..
<sakjur> mobbningsproblematiken är större än så.
<sakjur> det håller jag med om
<Screedo> och, samtidigt tycker jag inte man ska ta bort motprestationen, bidraget man får när man utbildar sig är ingen välgörenhet
<Screedo> jag förutsätter att du pratar om egen erfarenhet, det verkar som det i dina meningar, får du stryk i omklädningsrummet så är det en fysisk mobbning som man få ta tag i, har du andra problem för att du känner dig obekväm genom att byta om med andra så är det en annan hjälp som behövs. Sedan så har man ett problem, vem avgör vem som har rätt och fel i en fråga om "att känna
<Screedo> sig oblevkäm" det kan alla människor göra i olika situationer, vem ska avgöra att den personen får känna sig obekväm men den får inte det?
<Screedo> följd sak på detta är ju vem som ska betala för det hela? för i slutändan har du alltid en kostnad med det.
<maxjezy> låt mig vara den personen.
<sakjur> Screedo: Skolan är anpassad efter en sjukt sne bild av världen. Ja, som sagt så saknar jag inte högstadiet, jag är osäker på hur det är på gymnasiet, sket i majoriteten av idrotten och hade bra klasskamrater där. Jag säger ju bara att jag tycker det är fel med allt eller inget - dra bort dubbelt så många procent från studiebidraget som man är frånvarande - mindre härdsmälta i ekonomin
<maxjezy> problemet med sverige är ju att vi har arbetsbrist i städer där vi har bostäder och bostadsbrist i städer vi har arbete.
<sakjur> och folk orkar kanske stanna kvar i gymnasiet mer..
<maxjezy> vem man ska skylla detta på är svårt att säga
<maxjezy> ska vi flytta bostäderna eller arbeten?
<sakjur> maxjezy: sen har vi ju också problemet med felutbildade personer..
<maxjezy> vi har problem, de kan vi alla tumma på
<maxjezy> men va ska vi göra?
<maxjezy> problemen hopar sig likt grodor nära dommedagen
<maxjezy> men vi ser bara val och brutna löften.
<maxjezy> problemet är också att vi har en skola som registrerar mer än den behöver och ser inte individen tillräckligt. vad ska vi med outdated info om 2 år till? vi vet att svenska skolor har problem med utbildningen och det behöver inte samlas statistik för det, lägg pengarna på att pimpa skolan så eleverna blir supersmarta
<maxjezy> sen kör vi över kina och usa
<maxjezy> hookar upp med norge, danmark, finland, island och bildar en union
<maxjezy> eget facebook så vi slipper alla dumma "like this shit" inlägg från usa.
<sakjur> haha :P
<maxjezy> sverige har inga framtidsplaner
<maxjezy> kina säger att dom ska ta över världen
<maxjezy> vi behöver något eget, förutom det där gamla neutrala
<yarre> "The father of Linux, Linus Torvalds, once said, 'If Microsoft ever does applications for Linux it means I've won.' Microsoft yesterday released one of its cash cows, Microsoft Office, for Android.
<antii> :)
<Screedo> hehe
<kodein> på tal om ingenting är det ju fint att man fick android 4.3 till slut. najs med TRIM aktiverat
<kodein> fast hade man haft nåt annat än en nexus hade man väl fått vänta ihjäl sig och därefter köpt en ny lur istället för att få en uppgradering :/
<Wox> vilken bootloader är rekommenderad för "BIOS"
<kodein> wie bitte?
<kodein> menar du typ grub?
<Wox> typ tror ja
<kodein> grub2 isf
<Wox> för BIOS?
<kodein> nej, men för master boot record.
<kodein> du har nog begreppen lite ihopblandade. bios är det som lämnar över till bootloadern efter POST
<Wox> ok, men det jag har.
<kodein> ok
<Wox> så grub då? har hört talas om syslinux
<kodein> grub2 ja. det är det vanligaste, så har man inga speciella krav som bättre satisfieras av andra bootloaders kan det vara värt att följa strömmen
<Wox> men är inte grub2 för typ UEFI?
<yarre> Wox, nope
<Wox> varför kallas det grub2? det är väll versionen det?
<kodein> ja.
<daninjah> höhöhö
<daninjah> where are serious discussion
<Wox> hehe visst kan man inte se bilder i cli? :]
<Wox> i typ w3m
<lag^> testa!
<Wox> haha :)
<Whiskey> :D
<Whiskey> småbarn ska sova nu :)
<zteam> Hej alla
<zteam> Jag har ett underligt problem med att lösenordet till min samba-share verkar bli korrupt helt plötsligt
<Whiskey> zteam: linux du vet går inte lite på, byt till Windows :D
<zteam> Whiskey, Nja, jag föredrar Linux, över Windows, men det här problemet verkar rätt löjligt
<Whiskey> förstår inte hur man kan välja linux över windows skulle aldrig aldrig aldrig göra det på desktop sidan, dock servern sidan är rätt given
<zteam> Helt plötsligt blir mitt lösenord till min SAMBA-share, fucked up, och efter att ha satt ett nytt lösenord med sudo smbpasswd -a username så fungerar det helt klockrent i ett par minuter igen
<zteam> Whiskey, All mjukvara jag vill ha gratis, räckte för att övertyga mig
<zteam> apt-get är ett annat starkt skäl
<andol> zteam: Senast jag meckad med samba vill jag minnas att det fanns funktinalitet för att synca samba-lösenordet med vanliga system-lösenordet. Inte så att det är det som händer då?
<zteam> andol, Aha, det skulle ju onekligen förklara ett och annat
<andol> zteam: grep -i "unix password sync" /etc/samba/smb.conf
<zteam> andol, senaste versionen av Ubuntu jag använde innan 13.04 var 12.04 och där funkade det i alla fall som vanligt
<zteam> andol unix password sync = yes
<zteam> andol, känns som att du precis löste mitt lilla problem
<zteam> andol :D
<Whiskey> zteam: spelar dunågot?
<zteam> Whiskey, spelar jag, spelar jag mest på Wii, men det händer även att jag kör en del spel genom Wine
<andol> zteam: Såtillvida nu inte syncen går åt andra hållet förstås. Fast du kan ju pröva att ändra det värdet, och se ifall det hjälper.
<zteam> andol, åt andra hållet? :-O
<andol> zteam: Ja, alltså att en ändring med smbpasswd även försöker ändra systemlösenordet.
<Wox> :O
<peyam> finns ngt program som "windows exprience" som betygsätter min hårdvara?
<zteam> andol, det hade varit lite för fult
<zteam> :P
<andol> zteam: Som sagt, var några år sedan jag gjorde något icke-trivialt med samba, så är inte säker.
<zteam> andol, borde bannemig vara skottpengar på att införa sånna här ändringar utan att skriva tydligt om dom i dokumentationen
<Whiskey> hehe Wii suck
<Whiskey> Wii gammla eller U?
<zteam> andol, ett tag undrade jag bokstavligt talat om systemet drev med mig, när mitt smb-passwd vart ändrat helt plötsligt
<Whiskey> bug kanske :D
<andol> zteam: Bortsett då från att "unix password sync = yes" är default även i Ubuntu 12.04, och när man tittar på ytterligare config så verkar det faktiskt handla om att uppdatera systemlösenordet.
<zteam> andol hmm.... WTF?
<Whiskey> zteam?
<zteam> Whiskey, Nja, Wii är inte direkt den bästa konsolen men det finns ändå en hel del kula spel, inte minst om man drygar ut utbudet med diverse emulatorer och GC-spel
<zteam> Whiskey, det är gamla Wii, Wii U har ju knappt fått några spel än ju så
<Whiskey> jo emu äger drog själv ner SuperMario64 o spelade ut de, trots att jag typ gjort de 100 gånger o äger orginalet :D
<andol> zteam: Nu känner jag dock att jag har spridit tillräckligt med löst spekulerande :) De problem du har kan mycket väl vara helt orelterade.
<Whiskey> synd att DK64 inte finns, enligt mig är Snes möjligt 64 de bästa konsolerna Genesis 16 bit va bra med mycket roliga spel till det. Men är ju RARE som äger rättigheterna så microsoft med andra ord :/
<Whiskey> även Goldeneye / Diddy Kong Racing / BlastCorps mm ägs av Rare de gjorde många bra spel till 64
<zteam> Whiskey, RARE ägs väl snarast av Nintendo
<Whiskey> vad menar du?
<zteam> Whiskey, men fungerande N64 emulator finns definitivt, den är inte perfekt dock
<Whiskey> Jo men då köper jag häldre orginalen eftersom jag har en 64 hemma. plus 22 andra konsoler :D
<zteam> Whiskey, du skrev att RARE ägdes av Microsoft?
<delhage> hellre
<Whiskey> ja
<Whiskey> Det stämmer sen 2003 fan va folk ha lite koll nu förtiden
<Whiskey> Helt ärligt varför tror du inte Goldeneye och Banjo och framförallt Donkey Kong 64 inte finns på emu till wii? troligtvis för att MS sitter på rättigheterna
<Whiskey> zteam: inte nytt direkt att de varit uppköpta :/
<Whiskey> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rare
<zteam> Whiskey, Nja, jag har inte direkt haft nån koll på RARE på sistone
<Whiskey> hehe sånt vet man :D
<Whiskey> Anyways påväg off, men vad jag va intresserad av va vilka titlar du lirar på Wii
<zteam> Whiskey, du behöver ju dock inte nödvändigtvis använda Virtual Console för att köra dina spel genom, Mupen64 finns ju portad till Wii
<Whiskey> min är inte softmoddad :/
<zteam> Whiskey, fixa det då
<Whiskey> nja har en version som gör att nått annat crashar då, var la o spela brännda spel tror jag så hoppar det
<Whiskey> zteam: Spelat Scooby Doo till Wii?
<zteam> Whiskey, , Tales Of Symphonia Dawn of the New World, Red steel 2, Mortal Kombat, Zelda TP, Driver och OKAMI är några schyssta tips på spel
<Whiskey> men fan då inget jag spelat
<zteam> Whiskey, , nej men kanske vore något att fixa :-)
<Whiskey> MarioKart går ofta igång
<Whiskey> Kul som fan online, dock gillar inte sombon när jag lackar
<Whiskey> zteam, ja kan verka lite barnsligt men tyckte de va rätt trevligt sepl lite små kul, Scooby Doo - And The Spooky Swamp
<Whiskey> House of the Dead tyckte jag va rätt trevligt med, sen har jag inte spelat så mycket mer inte som jag kommer på nu iaf Rayman såklart o Micky Mouse spelet o såklart Galaxy 1/2 och World
<Whiskey> Red Steel 2 ser nice ut :) Mortal Kombat är ju ett måste
<zteam> andol, Du ska stort tack för hjälpen, jag tror unix password sync = no
<zteam> andol, är lösningen
<Whiskey> Dawn of the New World inte min typ av spel, Tales Of Symphonia Dawn åker bort med, samt Driver och Okami
<peyam> hej igen
<peyam> vad får ni för glmark poäng?
<peyam> jag fick 5900 ngnting
<delhage> 3.14159
<Whiskey> nej måste fan sova
<peyam> delhage, vad e det
<Whiskey> zteam, tack för tipsen !
<zteam> Whiskey, Resident Evil 4 är ett annat tips :)
<zteam> Whiskey, varsågod
<zteam> :-)
<peyam> zteam, var inte du hade problem med ngt server grej?
<Whiskey> zteam: ja Resident Evil är riktigt bra spel, många säger att den är bäst
<Whiskey> zteam: Code Veronica till DreamCast va jävligt bra med, bra konsol synd att de dog där sega. va många bra titlar till den
<peyam> Whiskey, ska du sova?
<Whiskey> peyam: ja orkar inte va uppe längre eller orkar o orkar ska upp imorgon
<peyam> jobbar?
<Whiskey> ska iväg imorgon
<Whiskey> så ska med bussen tidigt :d
<peyam> jaha okej!
<peyam> sov gott och trevlig resa imorn
<Whiskey> ska försöka :)
<peyam> vad rekommenderar ni för spel til linux?
<Whiskey> haha åker med Bus4You iingår ju WiFi där. men den är så in i helvete seg så kör alltid med egen sticka, funkar förvånansvärt bra
<peyam> najs..
<Whiskey> brukar alltid programmera på bussen, åker rätt mycket alltid 4 timmar :) då går tiden rätt fort
<peyam> Whiskey, jag försökte en gång.. mådde illa av alla skakningar
<Whiskey> programmera?
<peyam> a
<Whiskey> vissa är ju känsliga haft problem med attt åka baklängeso annat med men valt att försöka bli av med et så nu funkar det finfint
<Whiskey> dock skulle det nog aldrig funka i en bil tror jag
<Whiskey> peyam: vad programmerar du för språk?
<peyam> beror på.. Nu håller jag endast på med Java
<peyam> och andriod
<peyam> annars c++ med qt
<Whiskey> hehe duktig då
<Whiskey> hehe duktiga jävlar
<peyam> :P
<peyam> du då?
<Whiskey> jag är på betydligt lägre nivå :D
<Whiskey> gjort HTML/CSS/PHP/Bash/TCL lite JavaScript
<Whiskey> men sen är jag jävligt trög med
<peyam> jag släppte php och webprogrammering för länge sedan
<Whiskey> Bash är nice, går göra mycket i det
<peyam> snart vil ja lära mig cloud programmering
<Whiskey> peyam, använder det för privatbruk bara så
<peyam> aa det kan vara najs. jag gilas CSS. mkt enkelt och smidigt
<Whiskey> kollat lite på C/C++ men fattar nada tycker de verkar krångligt
<Whiskey> även Perl/Python men nee de går inte
<peyam> de e mkt lik php
<peyam> C++ är lite jobbigt
<Whiskey> TCL va e smidigt :)
<Whiskey> även kollat på Lua men de gillar jag inte heller
<Whiskey> PHP har dock lite konstig syntax
<peyam> du gillar webutveckling
<Whiskey> nej
<Whiskey> men hade saker jag ville göra, o ingen gör det åt mig så var ju tvungen o lära mig själv
<peyam> najs. det e bra merit.. jmen jag föreslår att du lär dig ngt utav c++/c eller  anat
<peyam> C++ med qt är hur roligt som helst
<Whiskey> säkert men jag klarar mig bra med TCLen
<Whiskey> skulle la vara för att öka hastigheten kanske
<peyam> najs
<peyam> hur gammal e du?
<Whiskey> för gammal 26 :)
<peyam> e 26 för gamal?
<peyam> daaah!
<Whiskey> ja
<peyam> jag är 25
<Whiskey> peyam: du förstår jag fattar väldigt trögt
<Whiskey> så första jag lärde mig va o programmera TCL
<peyam> ja men programmering är annorlunda om man aldrig sysslat med det sen när man lärt sig ett språk är resten hur enkelt o lära sig
<peyam> jag lärde mig java på en dag..
<Whiskey> men eftesom jag inte kan läsa mig till det som en normal människa då jag inte fattar burkar jag kolla på koden ändra tills jag fattar va den gör
<peyam> det brukar jag göra med hahahaha
<Whiskey> orka läsa manualer
<peyam> ja verkligen
<peyam> de e mkt svåra o fata sig på
<Whiskey> hade ju ett tcl script jag fick färdigt av en, men kom på när jag började för ett par årsen att jag ville ändra lite så va så det började
<peyam> låter bra!
<peyam> programmering är kul
<Whiskey> va kanske på 2000 rader eller nått nu e de la 30,000 minst o lite över 300 filer :D
<Whiskey> jo tycker det med förutom när jag inte kan lösa problemen vilket e rätt oft a:D
<Whiskey> som sagt e lite trög :D
<peyam> 30000 åhhh
<Whiskey> ja det blev rätt stort till sist :/
<Whiskey> Nej sägen var det natti
<zteam> Whiskey, sorry satt och spelade en stund
<zteam> Whiskey, Jo Resident Evil har alltid varit en av mina favorit-serier
<zteam> Whiskey, ,Yes DreamCast var en riktigt härlig konsol
#ubuntu-se 2013-08-02
<Philip5> Hund: jasså du skulle inte köpa någon androidplatta från kina du... ;)
<Philip5> Hund: jag läste just ett inlägg från dig på swedroid... jag har en pipo m6 som du inte kände till och när jag sökte på den där så får man upp trådar där du skriver din filur... ;)
<Whiskey> :P
<Screedo> god morgon
<Whiskey> morrn :D
<kodein> skönt, snart är det måndag
<Whiskey> ja det e nice :D
<hexabit> Hmmm Ãar det nagon som ar haj pa bitcons?Hur mycket ar tex: 0.0008 btc?
<hexabit> 0.0001 btc == 1 cent (USD)? eller ar jag ute och cycklar?
<maxjezy> någon här som har erfarenhet av att sätta upp betalninglösningar på webben?
<kodein> i generalfallet eller har du nåt specifikt i tankarna?
<sakjur> hexabit: http://preev.com/ kanske?
<maxjezy> kodein, jag tänker på ett system som jag sett tidigare som jag blev lite imponerad över.
<kodein> ok
<maxjezy> bitcoin betalning, jag överförde beloppet till en adress. och den kontrollerade direkt om en överföringsbeställning blivit lagd på rätt belopp och automatiskt godkände mig som medlem på siten.
<maxjezy> jag vill ha något liknande fast för enskilda produkter, dvs, när en produkt är köpt så rensas den eller markeras som slut eller liknande.
<maxjezy> och kunden blir informerad om att köpet gick igenom, och att varan packas och skickas
<maxjezy> som jag ser det borde det vara simpelt eftersom allt är öppet och gratis och inte som med visa och andra tjänster att man ska ha med dem att göra.
<maxjezy> kodein, nå. tror du att du kan sånt?
<kodein> enär jag ej sysslar med bitcoins, nej
<sakjur> maxjezy: https://www.mtgox.com/merchant kanske har något matnyttigt?
<maxjezy> tror inte bitcoins har med saken att göra egentligen. det är väl mer någon slags organiserings nodkopplings databas sexy stuff jag behöver
<maxjezy> sakjur, tror mtgox inte gör välgörenhet så de tar nog en bit av kakan
<maxjezy> men, de kanske är något liknande man måste ta
<maxjezy> vet inte om de jag använde hade någon egenknackad grej eller köpt
<sakjur> maxjezy: det betyder inte att det inte är bra att kolla på deras dokumentation ändå ;)
<kodein> det beror väl säkert på vad du väljer att gå med för betalningslösning om du inte ska skriva ett själv, men det torde väl vara det det beror på vilken sorts api du själv ska skriva för att betalningslösningen ska svara med att "nu har foo betalat bar monetära enheter för baz", vartefter du skapar en packorder eller vadsjuttondunuvillskahända.
<maxjezy> jag vill ju ha en egen lösning helst.
<maxjezy> ser det som mest ekonomiskt gynnsamt i längden
<maxjezy> att inte bidra någon 3:e part onödigt mycket pengar.
<maxjezy> jag får nog ta och läsa en bitcoins as betalningslösning for stupids guide.
<sakjur> maxjezy: Tro mig - egen lösning är inte mest ekonomiskt gynnsamt i längden.
<sakjur> 1) Hur mycket tid lägger du på utveckling? 2) Hur mycket pengar lägger du på en security audit? 3) Vad händer när någon hackar din dator och tar din purse?
<maxjezy> sakjur, jag tror det just är lönsamt.
<maxjezy> säkerheten har jag tänkt på.
<maxjezy> om jag blir rånad så är det på minimala mängder då jag cashar ut i guld ganska snabbt
<maxjezy> bättre att ta risken än att mata bankerna dagligen
<maxjezy> läser man 3:e parts användaravtalet på de där sidorna som erbjuder tjänster så säljer man sina barn och deras barnbarn antagligen, och rättigheterna att de får stoppa in en ipad i röven på en och mata en med sten tills man dör.
<Philip5> klockan är över 15 och nu börjar väl fredagsdraget?
<Philip5> Hund: så det är dig man ska passa sig för nu för tiden om man gör inlägg på swedroid?!?! :P
<Henric> Hund är en harmlös jycke :D
<Philip5> Henric: precis
<Philip5> :P
<Henric> http://isitfridayyet.org/
<ponuts> Håller på att installera in nagios.. det visar sig heta nagios3 numera därav ser inte doku:t att stämma överens..
<ponuts> Fick ett litet config problem 'Error: Template 'windows-server' specified in host definition could not be not found (config file '/etc/nagios3/objects/windows.cfg', starting on line 1'
<ponuts> och jag övervakar en windows maskin (game)...
<ponuts> (ursäkta min ISP vill inte hålla en constant uplink)
<phnom> Det är väl en known feature hos BBB
<phnom> ?
<kodein> vete sjutton. har bara haft avbrott från b2 när deras nätutrustning går ner vid strömavbrott
<kodein> så det är nog annorstädes b2 har den featuren
<phnom> Eller så har de blivit bättre sen jag träffade på dem sist. :)
<ponuts> Nope, mer tvärtom i denna trakten.. kan bero på att någon annan äger utrustningen som de kör på.
<kodein> tycker det är lite dålig stil av nätägarna att inte ha batteribackup på doningarna när jag har det på min utrustning. går ju inte alls att irkka under strömavbrott :(
<phnom> Någon som råkar köra bumblebee och får samma felmeddelande som jag? http://pastebin.com/x6pSgFpt
<ponuts> Här var lösninghttp://awaseroot.wordpress.com/2012/11/23/monitoring-windows-with-nagios/en på nagios ubuntu install (dokumentation missed)
<ponuts> ls
<ponuts> ursäkta fel fönster
<Amp> Tjofaderittan
<kodein> lambo
<peyam> kan ngn hjälpa mig?
<ponuts> Ok 1 mat 2 sova 3 vinna pengar. hjälp avklarad
<peyam> hur?
<peyam> nej nej
<peyam> jag knäcker fingrarna och fötterna hela tiden
<peyam> kan ej sova ordentligt
<peyam> :(
<ponuts> Hmm var nog en bugg i nagios ang. ' marks i nt.cfg
<peyam> jaja
<ponuts> peyam vad behöver du hjälp med?
<peyam> kan inte sluta knäcka fingrarna
<ponuts> hehee ;)
<peyam> skrev mit CV i latex
<peyam> Ser mer pro ut
<realubot> Ta på dig en latex kjol istället.
<peyam> näää
<realubot> Imponerar mer på arbetsgivaren än om du har skrivit din CV i LaTeX.
<peyam> nääää
<realubot> Varför hade du på din latex-kläder när du skrev din CV?
<realubot> Onödigt, säger jag.
<peyam> vet ej.. det känns skönt speciellt när min röv sticker ut
<realubot> Du hade lika gärna kunnat ha på dig jeans och T-shirt.
<peyam> du är avis för jag e arbetslös civilingenjör
<realubot> Finns det arbetslösa ingenjörer?
<peyam> jag
<realubot> Det är väl typ 1 % av alla ingenjörer som saknar jobb?
<peyam> jag e 1%
<peyam> http://kurdan.se
<peyam> du borde läsa min blogg realubot
<realubot> Du är 1 % MC Engineers.
<peyam> MC?
<realubot> Vet du inte vad 1 % är?
<peyam> MC vet jag inte
<peyam> Du kanske menar Ms in Engineering?
<sakjur> peyam: vad har du för civilingenjör? litteraturvetenskap?
<peyam> MCs
<peyam> Flyg och rymdteknik med inriktning mot System och reglerteknik
<peyam> jag fick pengar från Soc igår.. betalade min hyra yohoooooo
<sakjur> ah, coolt! M.a.o. Kerbal Space Program IRL
<realubot> peyam: "One Percenter, a term for a member of an Outlaw motorcycle club derived from the statement "99% of motorcyclists are law-abiding citizens""
<peyam> ja
<peyam> jag e det realubot . äör du glad nu?
<realubot> peyam: Nu är jag glad.
<peyam> realubot, Du har ngt emot Kurder för du var kär i en kurdtjej och hon ville inte ha dej och du var kåt på henne för hon hade shysta stora tuttar
<realubot> peyam: Du är inne på rätt spår.
<peyam> jag visste det!
<realubot> peyam: Jag är kär i Laleh och hon vill inte ha mig.
<peyam> hon e Iranier
<realubot> Sak samma.
<peyam> jag skulle vilja ha JAnet leon om jag vile ha en iranska
<peyam> hon har kurvor
<realubot> Jag har aldrig hört talas om henne.
<peyam> hon var i MElodifestivalen
<realubot>  Karashdian eller vad dom heter är väl också iranier?
<peyam> hon var heeet
<peyam> De är armenier
<realubot> Jaha.
<peyam> fast iransk-amerikaner är rika
<realubot> Mm.
<peyam> ja
<Amp> Jag ska bli iransk-amerikan.
<sakjur> jag kan inte riktigt sätta fingret på Iran, det varierar mellan att vara "typ Nordkorea" och "ganska normalt" i mitt huvud
<peyam> du gillar iranier va?
<peyam> Alla gillar iranska tjejer!
<peyam> jag gillar dem fast jag tänder inte på dem!
<realubot> peyam: Det finns en del fina iranskor ja.
<peyam> ja
<peyam> ta dem
<peyam> och kurder
<peyam> realubot, var har du emot kurdisk civilingenjörer som utbildar sig här i Sverige på Svenskarnas bekostnad och sen åker till USA?
<peyam> tala!
<peyam> !hi
<ubot2`> Hej, välkommen till #ubuntu-se!
<realubot> peyam: Inget?
<realubot> peyam: Vem har sagt att jag har någonting emot dem?
<peyam> så du e avis på mig som är arbetslös civiningenjör?
<peyam> du borde läsa min blogg
<realubot> Dock bör det svenska utbildningssystemet ha så mål att gynna Sveirges intressen.
<realubot> Det är ju lite löjligt om vi ska betala för utbildning utan att få någonting tillbaka.
<realubot> peyam: Jag är inte avis på dig.
<realubot> Jag är inte avis på någon i kanalen.
<realubot> Det är nog ett större problem med alla låtsasutbildningar som kostar pengar än att man förlorar en och annan student som aldrig kommer bidra till den svenska välfärden. Jag tror "svinnet" är försumbart.
<realubot> peyam: Varför ska jag läsa din blogg?
<peyam>  det e nyttigt
<peyam> och du kan läsa vad jag gör om dagarna
<peyam> här är den http://kurdan.se
<realubot> Jag har kikat på din blogg. Jag är inte intresserad av att följa bloggen. Den enda anledningen till att jag skulle läsa din blogg är om jag googlar ett problem och google listar ett inlägg som ser ut att vara en lösning på problemet.
<peyam> okej
<peyam> googla kurdan.se
<realubot> peyam: Varför skulle någon följa din blogg? Sannolikheten är minimal att de ska ha användning för ett inlägg. Och om följarna har användning för ett inlägg så lär de inte ha användning för nästa. Det är för specifika problem som avhandlas i posterna.
<peyam> vf skriver du så mkt användning?
<realubot> Det känns som en blogg man trillar in på en gång och aldrig mer, typ ...
<peyam> du e negativ
<realubot> peyam: För att du inte ska missa att jag menar just användning.
<peyam> den har mkt användning
<realubot> peyam: Jag framför bara konstruktiv kritik.
<peyam> tex om din internet är långsamt på din ubuntu kan du läsa miitt inlägg
<peyam> eller om du vill installa android
<peyam> eller om du vill typ göra mkt annat
<realubot> peyam: Ja, men man följer inte en blogg för att läsa sådant. Det googlar man sig till.
<peyam> och det är inlägg som jag själv har användning av så ifall jag ominstallar min dist så skall jag kunna lösa min problem
<realubot> Följer en blogg gör man för att man tycker att var och varannat inlägg angår en på något sätt.
<peyam> realubot, jag tkr du ska följa min blogg. det är bra
<realubot> peyam: Exakt. Det känns som att du postar lösningar på problem som du själv har haft men som långt ifrån alla andra drabbas av. Däför är bloggen heller knappast itressant för mainstream *nix-användaren.
<peyam> du är taskig mot mig
<peyam> jag gråter nu pga dej
<realubot> peyam: Jag tycker du ska ändra inriktning på bloggen. Det är svårt att driva en vettig blogg.
<peyam> du e avis för jag har en blog och inte du
<realubot> peyam: Jag är inte taskig. Det är konstruktiv kritik.
<realubot> peyam: Jag har haft en IT-blogg. För länge sedan ...
<peyam> ja men inte längre? så det gör mig till den enda personen som har blogg
<realubot> Jag slutade blogga därför att: 1. Det krävs enormt mycket arbete för att hålla bloggen uppdaterad med intressant information. 2. Det är svårt att få lönsamhet i en blogg.
<realubot> Sammanfattning: Det tar för lång tid och ger för lite betalt att blogga.
<peyam> så du e avis
<realubot> Nope.
<peyam> jo?
<realubot> Bloggandet passar inte mig. Det krävs för många uppdateringar. Det blir slaskartiklar av alltihop.
<peyam> idag hade jag 30000 besökare
<peyam> du uppdaterar när du vil
<realubot> Inte en chans.
<peyam> jooo
<realubot> peyam: Om du ska tjäna pengar på bloggen får du räkna med 2-3 inlägg/dygn. Året runt.
<peyam> orkaaa
<realubot> Precis. Det orkar man inte.
<peyam> hmm
<realubot> Dessutom misstänker jag att många *mix-användare kör med Adblock och då måste du har dubbelt så många besökare som på en blogg om Windows.
<peyam> du e avis
<realubot> peyam: Du kan komma upp i kanske 100-500 unika besökare/dygn på din blogg. Men du behöver komma upp i 5 000 - 10 000 unika besökare/dygn för att ha det som heltidsjobb.
<peyam> 30000 ba idag
<realubot> peyam: Det tror jag inte på. Dessutom spelar det ingen roll om du så har haft det för du ska "snitta" 5 000 - 10 000 unika besökare/dygn. Minst.
<realubot> Det är helt ointressant vad du har haft en enda dag så länge du inte har haft 10 miljoner under ett dygn.
<peyam> jag ska köpa pizza
<peyam> puss realubot
<peyam> c ya
<realubot> peyam: Framgångskonceptet bygger på att du tillhandahåller verktyget (t.ex. bloggportalen) och sedan tillför användarna informationen. Som Facebook, Google, Youtube, Instagram e.t.c.
<Amp> SÃ¥atteh
<realubot> Där har du hemligheten.
<realubot> Amp: Juste.
<Wox> Finns det nåt program  till linux som kan försöka backup trasiga skivor hårdiskar osv..?
<peyam> Hej igen
<peyam> läget realubot
<Spookan> Wox: dd
<peyam> ?
<peyam> var laddar jag ner svensk porr?
<Spookan> Orkar man slänga in Ubuntu på laptopen idag, eller bara slappa idag? :P
<peyam> gör det nu fan
<peyam> det tar knappt 20 min
<Spookan> Mjo, får bli lite kaffe då.. ;)
<peyam> gör så
<peyam> det e fredag
<johanbr> Wox: prova ddrescue
<peyam> asså ubuntu med unity
<peyam> kan man Span taskbaren i dualmonitor?
<peyam> så att man har tid o datumet på den högra skärmen?
<daninjah> ubuntu går underbart ihop med awesome WM
<peyam> ngn som kör ubuntu med  dual screen här?
<coffe> Fridens
<ponuts> inte här men på jobbe
<ponuts> gfx nvidia bärbart
<ponuts> ls
<ponuts> aha.. min Dlink dir 855 is lack of giving wifi... den fungerar lika bra som en tvättmaskin i sahara
<ponuts> vad kan rekomenderas till det bättre.. eller är det bara att plugga in 2 eller fler nätportar till en liten dator och bygga en ?
<daninjah> "you're not in the sudoers file, this incident will be reportet"? och just vart rapporteras detta? aldrigt tänkt på detta innan
<daninjah> inte till roots mail säkert
<daninjah> till polis?
<ponuts> sudoers can log both successful and unsuccessful attempts (as well as errors) to syslog(3), a log file, or both.
<ponuts> i was to smart.. lets have another grogg
<daninjah> yarr
<ponuts> ayee
<daninjah> it was auth.log actually
<ponuts> Doh ;)
<ponuts> Ohh those flawors
<ponuts> ls
<daninjah> hehe, i had no idea actually
<daninjah> all those logs
<ponuts> Du kan alltid kolla /dev/null för mer anteckningar.. jag har lagt en hel del där ;)
<daninjah> jag kanske ska skriva ut det
<daninjah> man vet aldrig
<ponuts> en pipa rakt ut i det hipade molnet..
<johanbr> ponuts: jag har en tp-link wdr-4300 som funkar bra
<ponuts> ahah.. lets check it
<ponuts> where 2 buy
<kodein> där --->
#ubuntu-se 2013-08-03
<Spookan> God morgon på er.
<Henric> Hur gör jag en bootable Linux dist av en USB-sticka från Ubuntu-miljön? Har aldrig gjort det innan. Använt LinuxLive USB Creator från Windows när jag gjort sånt.
<Henric> Hittade UNetbootin. Ska ge det ett försök..
<Stirner> Henrik: unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<Henric> Stirner: Tack, men som sagt så har jag redan hittat den :)
<Henric> Fast jag laddade ner den via Ubuntu software center ^^
<Kim^J> Henric: Det går att göra dd if=min.iso of=/dev/(h|s)d[a-z] också. Ex. dd if=/home/Kim^J/Downloads/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sde
<sakjur> Kim^J: Du glömde den obligatoriska "observera att dd är typ det enskilt farligaste verktyget du har på en Linux-dator, och bör enbart användas efter noggrant övervägande"
<Kim^J> Oh?
<peyam> HEj grabbar
<peyam> Vad är det här för grej .. temat på den här e anorlunda
<peyam> http://i39.tinypic.com/2mxms75.png
<peyam> DEt är shyst theme på den där filhanteraren
<Wox> någon som ha varit med om att lxde menyn har försvunnit.. bara run och logout kvar i menyn?
<Wox> har frågat och kollat  över internet finns inga svar :S
#ubuntu-se 2013-08-04
<dWen> hur ofta bör man uppdatera sin hårdvara i datorn?
<kodein> vart tredje år eller så, kanske?
<_Trullo> när surfningen börjar bli seg då är det dags, öppna fönster o sånt tar tid
<dWen> tänkte bara vara uppdaterad :]
<dWen> ska det vara så att linux distros "laggar" när man rör musen runt sen fryser den till? har testat olika distros och får samma sak
<dWen> tror inte det är datorn för windows funkar ju fint
<dWen> försöke får igång systemrescuecd och redo backup distro
<dWen> skulle man kunna köra distrot virtuellt och att det fungerar exakt det samma, försöker recovery en hårdisk
<sakjur> hm, kul grej - Comviq slår upp en i folkbokföringsregistret när man fyller i sitt personnummer.
<sakjur> geek som jag är så knåpade jag ihop ett Pythonskript som genererar gilltiga personnummer..
<sakjur> det enda jag behöver komma på nu är hur Comviqs rate-limiting fungerar, och jag har i teorin en metod för att generera ett datablad om vilken person som helst i Sverige utan skyddat personnummer.
<sakjur> (vill poängtera att det är olagligt att lagra personuppgifter hursomhelst, så om någon får inspiration så kom ihåg att människor har rätt till privatliv och testa bara skriptet mot folk ni känner och har tillåtelse från)
<dWen> sakjur: vet du någoting om mitt problem?
<sakjur> dWen: inte direkt.
<dWen> har försökt bootat en livecd på min dator, men den bara laggar och sen crashar, har ingen gammal dator helle
<sakjur> livecd är laggigt per design, då CD är långsammare medie än HDD/SSD
<sakjur> (och troligen USB-minnen också, men det har jag ingen data på)
<sakjur> försöker du återställa en hårddisk?
<dWen> precis
<sakjur> hm, evigheter sen sist jag gjorde något sånt..
<sakjur> hur mycket RAM har du i datorn?
<sakjur> på vilket sätt krashar den?
<dWen> 24GB. hehe, start med startx, sen efter en stund så ser det ut som tappat frames typ ungefär som en gammal webcam, och sen så fryser det kan inte röra musen eller så
<dWen> och jag har testat att boota med usb och cd
<dWen> men så händer inte i windows hehe :P
<sakjur> vet inte riktigt hur du kan lösa det..
<MarkusDBX> Hur gör jag bäst en riktigt bare-bones ubuntu installation? Jag vill ha med så få paket som möjligt. Slutmålet är en xfce desktop.
<MarkusDBX> Tidigare fanns ju alternate-cdn som funkade fint.
<MarkusDBX> server-ison ger mig ofta problem med språkinställningar tyvärr.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Den här borde bete sig likvärdigt som alternate-cdn, bortsett från att den behöver ladda ner deb-filer, istället för att ha dem på skivan - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<andol> MarkusDBX: Det mer generella svaret är att du vill köra debian-installerna med debconf-prion satt till low, för att på så vis kunna göra mer explita val under installationen.
<andol> ...och eller peta själv på isolinux/syslinux/pxelinux så att installerna startas utan extra flaggor alt seeds.
<andol> ...och ännu mer kontroll får du ju ifall du manuellt sätta upp en chroot däri kör en debootstrap, och sen fixar till vad ytterliare du vill ha.
<MarkusDBX> blir till att testa minimalcdn. Jag har en del krav på diskformattering och kryptering också.
<andol> Någonstans direkt då du bootat upp med cd-skivan borde du någonstans har möjlighet att välja installatinsinställningarna, och då kan det ju då vara värt att välja avancerat. Tror det sätter tidigare nämna debconf-prio.
<MarkusDBX> cool, ska prova det. tack för hjälpen.
<Henric> Har LXDE installerat. Har även fixat spelet League of Legends vilket tog ett tag att få ordning på via Wine. Spelet visas inte i startmenyn (heter det så på Ubuntu?). Kan jag lägga till program i "startmenyn" manuellt?
<sakjur> Henric: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Main_Menu#adding_entries
<Henric> sakjur: Thanks! Orkar inte gå in genom alla mappar till programmet och sedan starta det varje gång :D
<sakjur> Henric: jag brukar bara lägga ett skript i /usr/local/bin/ :(
<sakjur> :)*
<Henric> sakjur: Okej. Jag har dock ingen koll på script det minsta, haha.
<R4v3n> Hej, är de någon av er som kör amavis till spamfiltrering måtro?
<R4v3n> ni som har egen mail server dvs
<R4v3n> Starting amavisd: Can't locate Data/UUID.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.14.2 /usr/local/share/perl/5.14.2 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.14 /usr/share/perl/5.14 /usr/local/lib/site_perl) at /usr/local/sbin/amavisd-new line 3727.
<R4v3n> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/sbin/amavisd-new line 3727.
<R4v3n> (failed).
<R4v3n> :/
<andol> R4v3n: Du ser ut att sakna paketet libdata-uuid-libuuid-perl
<R4v3n> åfan hur ser du det? :O
<R4v3n> ska prova hang on... dum som jag var så uppdaterade jag till debian7 wheezy ist för squeeze i helgen
<R4v3n> via aptitude hade massa updates som var kept back
<andol> Hmm, läste visst lite slarvigt.
<andol> Paketet du vill ha är snarare libossp-uuid-perl
<andol> apt-file search Data/UUID.pm
<R4v3n> ska prova, hur visste du att de paketet saknades? :)
<R4v3n> apt-file ? apt-get search ?
<andol> Nej, apt-file är ett annat program, vilket du får genom att installera paketet apt-file.
<andol> R4v3n: Varför vart det dumt att uppdatera till Debian Wheezy? Kör man Debian är ju det helt klart den föredragna versionen nu.
<R4v3n> jo ioförsig men jag gillar inte testing
<R4v3n> har generellt alltid gillat stable utgåvor
<andol> R4v3n: Wheezy är Stable
<andol> Squeeze är Oldstable
<andol> Nuvarande testing är Jessie
<R4v3n> ahaa se där
<andol> R4v3n: Ser förövrigt ut som att du installerat en egenkompilerad amavisd? Hade du dragit in via apt-get hade du sluppit dylka problem :-)
<R4v3n> andol: ska kolla
<R4v3n> följde en how to på howtoforge som Falko Timisela har skrivit
<R4v3n> för just debian squeeze
<R4v3n> dpkg -l|grep amavis
<R4v3n> ii  amavisd-new                        1:2.7.1-2                    all          Interface between MTA and virus scanner/content filters
<R4v3n> borde även ta mgi tid att byta ut courier till dovecot
<R4v3n> slipper jag taffla runt med saslauth samt couriers egna moduler för diverse
<andol> /usr/local/sbin/amavisd-new ser inte ut att komma från pakethanteraren, som i regel håller sig borta från /usr/local/
<R4v3n> hmm
<R4v3n> du har rätt, ska se om jag kan fisak fram howton
<R4v3n> http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-maia-mailguard-on-debian-squeeze-virtual-users-domains-with-postfix-mysql-p1
<R4v3n> japp, checkat ut såsen från deras sida via svn
<R4v3n> svn -r 1581 checkout https://www.maiamailguard.com/svn/branches/1.0
<andol> Åhh, det var en väldigt specifik utchecking...
<andol> Men, men...
<R4v3n> du låter ironisk? :)
<andol> "...to find out what the latest revision is - in my case it was 1578. Then start the download as follows"
<R4v3n> ah var iof inne i en browser på den länken och fick fram 1581
<andol> Alltså, vill man ha den senaste commiten/revisionen från en gren så behöver man ju inte ange den.
<andol> Du hade alltså fått precis samma resultat utan att slänga på -r 1581.
 * andol vidmakthåller sin åsikt om howtoforge, och tycker istället R4v3n borde göra som Barre gjorde, att ta ett system i taget, och få dem att fungera vettigt var för sig.
<R4v3n> sant
<kodein> är howtoforge nån variant av w3schools eller?
<R4v3n> tkr dock mailen funkar hyffsat
<andol> kodein: värre
<kodein> andol: det har jag nästan svårt att tänka mig
<andol> kodein: På howtoforge skriver välmenande amatörer *långa* guider kring hur man får $dist att göra allt och lite till, i en sväng.
<andol> R4v3n: Hursom så tror jag antingen att du vill börja om på ny kula eller åtminstone göra en ordentlig upprensning utav ditt system. Att till exempel ha multipla installationer utav amavisd-new (och vadmera) är inte riktigt den oreda du vill ha. För att inte tala om hur kul fel du kan få om olika versioner spontant råkas använda i olika sammanhang.
<andol> Nej, nu ska jag försöka ta och sova istället för att gnälla
<sakjur> :( hur tusan ska man kunna lämna in mjukvara för rättning när formuläret inte tillåter en att ladda upp tgz-filer?
#ubuntu-se 2014-07-28
<realubot> Det är måndag morgon. Solen har gått upp och det är på väg att bli ännu en äckligt varm dag.
<realubot> Och inte gör den där einand någonting åt saken heller. Ingen kan man lita på i den här världen.
<Screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<einand> realubot: jag gör en massa åt det
<realubot> einand: Vad gör du då? Jag märker ingen skillnad.
<einand> realubot: sätter mig i en lokal med ac
<realubot> einand: Smart drag där.
<einand> realubot: japp
<Screedo> Jag har problem att lägga till en windows domain grupp i sudoers list, har skrivit in "%domain\\domain^admins ALL=(ALL) ALL" i sudoers list, men det fungerar inte att köra sudo på de kontona som är medlem i den gruppen. Jag kan logga in i terminalen med domain admins konton. Detta gäller Debian 7.6 och inte Ubuntu, men det borde ju vara samma, har googlat och alla guider jag hittar
<Screedo> hänvisar till samma sak som jag har gjort. Har iofs inte bootat om linux maskinen efter detta är gjort men det ska ju inte behövas.  Någon som har några förslag?
<mmagnus> Hej....har ett seriöst problem m grub.... Dualboot laptop, efter att ha botat i win 8 får jagnu felmeddelaande:
<mmagnus> Error: symbol 'grub...term...highligh...colo' not found"
<mmagnus> Och sen grub rescue command prompt
<mmagnus> Vad gör jag? Är på rfesa behöver min laptop
<mmmmagnus> Nån som hanåt råd? Kanjag göra nåt där medgrub rescue prompten?
<Screedo> mmmmagnus: kan detta vara något? http://techgage.com/news/repairing_a_broken_grub_2_boot-loader_on_ubuntu/
<Screedo> mmmmagnus: har du gjort en uppgradering från 13.04 til 14.04?
<Screedo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1289977
<mmagnus> Hrm...det
<Screedo> står även hur du fixar det
<mmagnus> Är uefi det här....vad innebär det?
<mmagnus> Kan du skicka länken igen?
<Screedo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1289977
<mmagnus> Det var ju en annan....reboot to super grub disc??
<Screedo> http://techgage.com/news/repairing_a_broken_grub_2_boot-loader_on_ubuntu/
<mmmagnus> Har inget annat
<mmmmmagnus> Åker ut hela tiden.....jaghar inget annatboot medium- vad gör jag vid grub rescue- prompteen?
<Screedo> stämmer detta så följ råden som de ger. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1289977
<mmmagnus> Ok..men jag hittar baraxsaker där om att boota från usb-   jag har inget usb,inget annat system. Kan jag göra nåt från grub-prompten? Eller missar jagnåt?
<Screedo> mmmagnus: http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2011/09/09/how-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt-without-live-cd-for-grub2/
<Screedo> Nu är det lunch.
<Screedo> hoppas du får rätt på det.
<mmagnus> NÃ¥n ide?
<mmagnus> Om annat än usbdrive?
<Screedo> sista länken är om man inte har någon live CD
<Screedo> prova det.
<mmagnus> Vilken länk?
<mmagnus> Missat länken.....posta igen?
<mmagnus> ?
<maagnus> Nån somkan reposta länk?
<maagnus> Om hur jag gör utan live usb.....?
<hume> Så....igen då......med grubproblemet
<hume> Var det en länk med hur jag gör utan usbdrive?
<hume> NÃ¥n so  kan reposta?
<_hume> Phew....åker ut.......fanns det en länk om hur man görutan usb-drive?
<_hume> Så....nu då, bättre nät.
<_hume> Missade jag en länk om hur man gör utan usb?
<hume> SÃ¥....npn slm har npn ide om mitt grubproblem -utan usbdrive?
<senate> [11:36] < Screedo> mmmagnus: http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2011/09/09/how-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt-without-live-cd-for-grub2/
<senate> om du missa den
<molgrum_> hur kollar jag vad i xorg som slukar massa RAM?
<Spookan> molgrum_: Har du testat Google?
<molgrum_> Spookan: ja, det bästa jag hittar har med intels gfx att göra men jag har AMD
<molgrum_> xrestop gav inte mycket, 55MiB totalt. men top säger 30% (av 4 GiB)
<Barre> molgrum_: jag brukar använda htop och sortera på minnesanvändning (F6 och välj MEM%)
<molgrum_> hmm kan det vara compiz?
<molgrum_> om jag testar starta om compiz
<Screedo> godkväll i kanalen
#ubuntu-se 2014-07-29
<Screedo> God morgon på er
<Screedo> Här var det dött. :)
<Screedo> [20:59] <Screedo> godkväll i kanalen
<Screedo> [08:42] <Screedo> God morgon på er
<senate> :)
<Screedo> einand: kör du även iSCSI på din debian?
<einand> Screedo: nej
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> försöker sätta upp iscsi på min debian maskin
<Screedo> men, är inte så lätt :)
<Screedo> frågan är om det är denna man ska följa? http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E18752_01/html/819-5461/gaypf.html
<Screedo> eller denna http://www.vionblog.com/debian-iscsi-initiator-and-target/ :P
<Screedo> ops, denna menade jag. http://www.server-world.info/en/note?os=Debian_7.0&p=iscsi&f=1
<Screedo> men, tror inte den sista länken använder sig av zfs som filsystem.
<Barre> Screedo: hur du skapar din block-device är det enda som möjligtvis skiljer sig baserat på vad du har för filsystem, själva iSCSI delen har ett identiskt tillvägagångssätt
<Barre> (om det inte är så att zfs faktiskt har en egen iSCSI stack, vilket jag antar att den inte har)
<Barre> vilket efter en snabb googling visade sig vara fallt, och jag tar tillbaka allt jag sagt och påstår det motsatta... sorry Screedo =)
<Screedo> Barre: Alltid lär vi oss något nytt :) vet du någon bra guide för hur sätta upp iSCSI? på Debian. Hur kör du?
<einand> so after about a week i decied to upgrade my server
<einand> Vet någon om telia och tele2 släppts spärrarna på deras 4g nät nu i sommar. Både jag och några kompisar kommer upp i 100Mbs ner och 40-50Mbs upp
<HeMan> einand: brukar det inte vara det?
<HeMan> einand: sist jag testade telias så låg jag på ungefär det
<einand> HeMan: Jag betalar ju bara för 30/30
<einand> kostar ju 50kr extra per månad för att få full hastighet
<HeMan> einand: hmm, frugan har inget sånt alternativ på sitt abbonemang
<einand> kanske nått som ändrat sig då
<HeMan> jag har iofs inget 4G än, skulle gå på över 4000 per månad med min datamängd...
<einand> HeMan: jag ångrar att jag avsluta mitt abb hos telia utan tak. Det var utformat teknikneutralt och "Alltid snabbaste"
<einand> så fick 3G utan tak för 200kr+moms/mån
<HeMan> einand: ouch
<HeMan> jag har 3G utan tak för 129kr+moms/mån
<HeMan> hos tele2
<HeMan> brukar ligga mellan 20 och 60 GB per månad
<einand> ungefär där jag ligger också, snittar runt 30 nått per månad
<einand> jag ger 399kr/mån för mitt. men då ingår en ipad också
<HeMan> ok
<HeMan> i mitt ingår inget straff
<einand> Jag gillar ipad
<HeMan> ok, har aldrig provat
<einand> ok
<HeMan> jag har kört tizen mer än ipads och iphones
<einand> hum..
<einand> HeMan: har du någon länk, kommer bara till någon skitrörig sida när jag googlar
<HeMan> hmm, drupal 7 har sha-512 med salt så det går inte köra mod_mysql för apache mot den
<HeMan> einand: har bara provat kollegors prylar
<HeMan> einand: vet inte om dom finns på riktigt än
<einand> ok
<einand> sha-512 är så ute, nu kör alla coola grabbar med bcrypt ;)
<HeMan> mmm, men drupal 6 kör med md5 så det är ändå ett steg framåt
<HeMan> eller åt sidan i mitt fall då jag inte kan göra det jag vill
<einand> hur använder den det då, borde inte mod_mysql vara neutralt mot sånt?
<HeMan> nej, det är hårdkodat ungefär hur den autenticerar
<einand> måste missförstå hur en fungerar då
<HeMan> man anger vilken tabell och kolumn den ska kolla mot och vilket krypto det är
<einand> tja, vilket krypto det är behövs väl inte
<einand> för det säger ju kryptot själv
<einand> iaf om en kör php
<einand> eller tja
<einand> är någon standard så java klarar det med
<HeMan> fast jag har datat i en tabell och ska matcha mot den tabellen
<einand> jo
<HeMan> då måste mod_mysql kryptera med samma krypto och för att få fram samma
<einand> HeMan: du får väl byta krypto ;)
<einand> bör väl bara vara 1 rad i drupal
<HeMan> einand: fast det är ju åt fel håll
<einand> ok?
<HeMan> einand: jag vill hellre köra med sha-512 än md5
<einand> så mod_apache klarar inte sha-512?
<HeMan> precis
<HeMan> *mod_mysql
<HeMan> drupal 7 kör med sha-512
<einand> så kolla vad bästa hashen dom har gemensam är då?
<HeMan> sha-1 är bästa i mod_mysql
<einand> ändra till det då i drupal
<HeMan> men jag vill inte underhålla en drupal-patch heller
<einand> vem sparar lösenorden, drupal eller mod
<HeMan> drupal
<einand> synd att drupal inte är kodat för php 5.5
<HeMan> hade hoppats det skulle gå göra en work-around via pam_mysql men det verkar inte heller gå
<einand> :(
<HeMan> eller, hmm, det kanske går via Auth_MySQL_Password_Clause
<HeMan> den är egentligen till för att tex kolla extra kolumner i tabellen
<Peyam> Hej grabbisar
<HeMan> ah, mod-auth-external verkar kunna scripta autenticering!
<Peyam> Hej killar o guzzar
<David-A> Hej Peyam!
<Peyam> Hej David-A
<Peyam> va görs mannen?
<David-A> det får jag inte säga, men tänker skriva lite om det sen utan att använda det magiska ordet
<Peyam> sluta va så tråkig
<David-A> Peyam: har du testat Cinnamon el Mate ?
<Peyam> nej bara xfce
<Peyam> orkar ej .. för beroende av högerklicka > se menyn funtionen
<Screedo> Någon som vet vart man kan vända sig om man vill köpa reservdelar till en Fujitsu server? behöver ett kraftigare PSU till min server.
<Screedo> har kollat på dustin, komplett osv. men de har inte mycket. Får väl maila dem annars.
<David-A> Peyam: jag gillar också xfce, men jag provade en mint med Cinnamon o en med Mate igår i en vm.
<David-A> Peyam: Mate verkar perfekt för de som gillar gamla Gnome.
<Peyam> gamla gnome va nice me inte lika konfigurerbar som xfce
<David-A> Screedo: "har kollat på dustin, komplett osv."
<David-A> Screedo: om du med "osv." menar Alina o Inet så kommer jag inte på nåt på rak arm.
<Peyam> NEtonnet
<Screedo> Peyam: netonnet har väl inte servrar? :D
<Peyam> :P
<Screedo> David-A: går inte med vilket ATX nätagg, måste vara ett anpassat för Fujitsus maskiner.
<Screedo> de har en 16 oins kontakt oen 6 pins kontakt till moderkortet.
<Screedo> pins
<Peyam> vadå netonnet kan ju ha sånt också
<Stx> Screedo: Antar att det är en proprietär kontakt så nog enklast att vända sig till en dator-service eller fujitsu själva
<Stx> Svårt att se att en sån special-kontakt skulle finnas i detaljhandeln, även om man t.ex kollar Kjell & Co eller NoN.
<David-A> ät inte för mycket grönsaker
<David-A> nyss på text-tv: "Frukt och grönt förlänger livet. Men bara till en viss gräns. 5 portioner om dagen är optimalt, därefter har extra grönt ingen effekt"
#ubuntu-se 2014-07-30
<Peyam> hej
<David-A> Hej Peyam!
<David-A> Peyam: är jag vaken?
<Peyam> Hej du vill ju ändå inte prata med mig
<David-A> jo, vi ska förbjuda allt dåligt
<Peyam> Så  jag e dålig?
<David-A> nej, du är bra
<Peyam> Du är inte så objektiv . det e synd
<David-A> Peyam: som i gamla Sovjet, där var arbetslöshet förbjudet
<Peyam> japp df föll den
<David-A> Peyam: o i EU: det är böter om land har budgetunderstott, o i Ungern: det är förbjudet att vara hemlös
<David-A> Peyam: så jag har kommit på att vi borde förbjuda fattigdom: om man tjänar mindre än 10.000 kr får man böta 5000 kr
<Peyam> nää
<Peyam> tiggeri menar du?
<Peyam> eller fattigdom allmänt? då skulle ingen vilja anställa en vaktmästare för det skulle enligt dej kosta mer än 10000 i mån o ha
<David-A> Peyam: nej inte tiggeri, fattigdom (tiggeri är inget stort problem, men fattigdom är det)
<Peyam> eller inga extrajobb till unga
<David-A> Peyam: företagen vill säkert ha vaktmästare o extrajobbande unga
<Peyam> japp men extrajobbare tjänar mindre än 10000
<David-A> Peyam: frågan är om vaktmästarn el ungdomen vill ta jobbet?
<Peyam> onödigt att besvara din fråga när du själv kan ha ett logiskt svar
<David-A> Peyam: men dom måste ta jobbet om det inte finns bättre jobb, för är de arbetslösa blir de också fattiga o måste böta
<Peyam> kommer det finnas fler jobb? vad ska en ung studerande snubbe göra? hans huvudsysselsättning är ju studierna
<David-A> Peyam: hälften av studiebidraget går väl till böterna
<Peyam> japp. så funkar din ide?
<David-A> Peyam: men det är inte det viktiga. det viktiga är att man förbjuder fattigdom för fattigdom är nåt dåligt
<Peyam> jo men hur skulle realiseras? alla skulle vilja jobba och inte studera. skulle vara farligt långsiktigt jo
<David-A> Peyam: kan man inte betrakta det som studenternas problem? de får se till att inte bli fattiga, för att vara fattig är nåt dåligt.
<Peyam> I början är det studenternas problem senare blir det sverige. brist på proffessionella arbetare
<Peyam> och sedan, vem vill inte tjäna mer? allt skulle nog bli dyrare och förmögenhetskvoten skulle nog vara det samma
<David-A> Peyam: det kan ju inte bli fler fattiga om vi förbjuder det. det måste bli färre.
<Peyam> kanske
<Peyam> det är komiskt att man måste betala böter som man inte har råd med , för att man  vart fattig
<Peyam> förbud stänger inga dörrar tkr jag. det öppnar dörrar för nyfikenhet och lathet
<David-A> Peyam: vad händer om man blir bostadslös i Ungern, där det är förbjudet? får man böta. eller sätt man i fängelse? men då är man inte bostadslös längre o släpps ut direkt?
<Peyam> Tanken att det skulle kosta statn mkt pengar om man slängde alla i hem och fängelse. och jag tycker inte att detta är en lösning. det är bara ett sätt att springa ifrån problemet
<David-A> Peyam: man skulle kunna tvinga alla gamla att skaffa internet.
<David-A> Peyam: om de inte skaffar internet så skulle staffet vara att de blir blockerade på facebook o twitter, då lär de sig läxan
<Peyam> så de ska inte ha valfrihet?
<David-A> Peyam: nä, om inget internet, så inget facebook
<Peyam> vad ska de ha med fb om de inte har internet
<David-A> Peyam: det är straffet för att de inte har internet
<Peyam> coolt
<Peyam> då slipper de ha fb. skönt
<David-A> Peyam: om de ändå inte vill ha fb så får man väl blockera dem från youtube, gmail, whatever
<Peyam> jag tycker att man ska blocka dem från internet
<David-A> Peyam: om inget internet, så inget facebook OCH inget youtube OCH inget gmail
<Peyam> så de aldrig får ha internet
<David-A> Peyam: det skulle ta skruv!
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> så har de inte internet så ska de blockas från internet
<David-A> Peyam: ja precis
<David-A> Peyam: men om de bättrar sig o skaffar internet så ska förstås blockeringen hävas
<David-A> Peyam: morot OCH piska
<Peyam> ja precis
<David-A> Peyam: nu är jag lite i tagen. måste komma på nåt mer dåligt som ska förbjudas
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> fula människor
<David-A> Peyam: straff? blockeras från instagram?
<Peyam> blockeras från att läsa tidningen
<David-A> Peyam: att inte klippa naglar o hår är dåligt. om man inte klippt sig på ett halvår får man göra sammhällstjänst på förskola som straff.
<Peyam> ja låter nice
<Peyam> låter rimligt.
<David-A> Peyam: blir som varnande exempel. läraren kan peka o säga, titta på farbror david, så där går det om man inte klipper naglarna.
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> tror du på att endast en kille kan bli kär i en tjej vid samma tidspunkt?
<Peyam> jag tkr folk som har mage också borde bli straffade
<David-A> Peyam: matematiskt är det inget 1-1 förrhållande. handlar om smak o kemi, kan vara olika mellan olika personer, eller lika.
<Peyam> folk som har ölmage
<Peyam> vad ska vi göra med dem?
<David-A> Peyam: ehum, det ska väl inte vara förbjudet?
<Peyam> för att du har ölmage själv?
<Peyam> nej det ska vara förbjudet
<David-A> Peyam: är straffet att man måste äta glass tills ölmagen är borta? okej!
<Peyam> nope
<Peyam> de ska botfällas
<Peyam> 500 varje gång de använder en stol utanför sin lägenhet
<David-A> Peyam: men vi skulle bara förbjuda dåliga saker. ölmage är väl inte sååå dåligt
<Peyam> jo
<Peyam> det e faktiskt dåligt
<Peyam> tänk du går på stranden och sen ser du fetaste ölmagen och hela din kväll e förstörd . de trycker även mer på marken vilket kan döda växternas rötter. och de släpper mer koldioxid
<Peyam> så jo
<David-A> Peyam: kan jordens bana rubbas om magarna är ojämt fördelade? typ om det är mer ölmagar i usa än i kina?
<Peyam> Det är inte möjlövänligt om det visar sig att banan rubbas så måste de med ölmage flyttas och utvisas från sverige för att nå jämvikt
<realubot> God bless Adblock.
<realubot> " Det omstridda ordet "hen" införs i nästa upplaga av Svenska Akademiens ordlista (SAOL)."
<realubot> Vart är världen på väg?
<realubot> Det är bara i ett vuxendagis som Sverige som man kan läsa om sådant här i tidningarna: http://www.svd.se/kultur/hen-kommer-med-i-saol_3784100.svd
<Screedo> god morgon i kanalen
<senate> realubot: Kanada också. dom har ju infört xe som en könsneutral form av he/she
<realubot> senate: Okej. Jag sörjer med kanadickerna.
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/din-ekonomi/se-upp-for-energibovarna-i-hemmet/
<realubot> Det är routerns fel.
<Screedo> godkväll
<David-A> godkväll
<Screedo> David-A: Allt väl?
<David-A> Screedo: japp
<David-A> Screedo: på tal om att jag blev uppringd av windows support idag
<David-A> Screedo: de prata om telefonsäljare på radion tidigare, o förslaget att i st f nix-register registrera om man vill ha sånt (opt-in)
<David-A> Screedo: han i radion föreslog namnet "jox"-register
<David-A> Screedo: nån socialdemokrat har föreslagint namet "okej"-register, om jag minns rätt
<David-A> Screedo: jag tycker det ska heta "japp"-register
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> jag blev uppringd av windows support för något år sedan, det var rätt roligt, knacklig engelska med brytning på indiska. Han sa att de hade fått varning från mitt windows att det är något fel och han behövde koppla upp sig mot min dator så han kunde fixa det :)
<Screedo> först spelade jag lite dum, sedan frågade jag hur mitt windows kunde skicka varningar till dem när jag bara kör Linux, då la han på. :)
<Screedo> Nu kör jag windows på en del maskiner, men hade hört en hel del om windows falska support, så man var ju på sin vakt när de ringde.
<David-A> Screedo: jag har blivit uppringd ca 8 ggr av windows support (en gång tror jag de kalla sig microsoft support, men jag kan ha antecknat fel)
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> vet man bara om det så är det roligt, men stackars äldre som inte hänger med.
<David-A> Screedo: jag har skrivit om 3e gången i forumet: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=56162
<Screedo> David-A: lol, den var bra :D
<David-A> Screedo: idag, som vanligt börja det med att han ber mej trycka WinKnapp+R. "what do you see?". "I see an error message 's-r is undefined' "
<Screedo> haha
<David-A> Screedo: sen sa jag att jag var i en texteditor o det var dens error message
<David-A> Screedo: då fråga han va jag har för operativsystem o jag sa linux
<Screedo> vad sa han då?
<David-A> Screedo: sen gräla vi en stund om han borde kunna se vad jag har för ip-adress eller inte, när han får virus varningar från min dator
<Screedo> lol
<David-A> Screedo: sen ville han inte prata längre
<Screedo> David-A: Vilken tråkig typ!
<David-A> Screedo: det finns en tråd om windows support i engelska ubuntuforum.org, med länkar till några videor som är rätt kul
<Screedo> Den får jag leta upp, sådant är roligt när de driver med dem.
<David-A> Screedo: i 1 el 2 av videorna är offret förberett, så hen har en virtuell maskin utan viktiga data, o spelar med o leder bedragaren in i den maskinen, för o se vad som händer.
<Screedo> David-A: du har inte en länk?
<realubot> Screedo: Drygt av Microsofts support att lägga på för att du sa att du kör Linux. Jag menar de behöver ju inte bete sig illa bara för att du använder en konkurrents operativsystem.
<Screedo> realubot: hehe
<David-A> :)
<realubot> David-A: Vad händer då när bedragaren kommer in?
<David-A> Screedo, realubot: det finns några länkar till videor i tråden i ubuntu-se.org
 * David-A är nu 6 minuter in i en windows support scam video som är 44 minuter lång
 * David-A nu vid 31 minuter i 44 minuters-videon
<David-A> Screedo, realubot  :)  från ca 31 minuter och frammåt http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhqxOFH2rmI
#ubuntu-se 2014-07-31
<angs>  I have Ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop (x64). It has a Swedish keyboard and the keyboard setting is defined as Swedish. However, it sometimes turns to English keyboard. Has anyone experienced such problem before?
<andol> angs: Any reason for speaking English here instead of Swedish? Anyway, one possibility might be that you accididently press a (shortcut) key combination which triggers a language change.
<Screedo> god morgon i kanalen
<angs> andol, I am not a Swedish speaking person. Only the Swedish keyboard is defined on the OS, is it possible to switch the keyboard even there is no another option?
<einand> kerias_: laga din internet anslutning
<kerias_> einand: Ursökta, ska kolla vad felet kan vara
<realubot> einand: Tja.
<realubot> einand: Wzup?
<einand> realubot: bråkar med icloud
<realubot> einand: Du ska samarbeta med icloud. Inte bråka.
<einand> realubot: jo, är väl så
<einand> realubot: råkade bara upgradera till icloud drive, innan tjänsten gått ur beta
<einand> så finns så få program som stöder det
<Screedo> Godkväll i kanalen, allt bra?
<einand> Screedo: godmorgon
<Screedo> einand: :)
<Screedo> einand: lägetr?
<Screedo> läget*
<einand> Screedo: jag praktiserar UGT
<Screedo> einand: lol
<einand> http://www.total-knowledge.com/~ilya/mips/ugt.html
<Screedo> einand: då kan du fylla på denna. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Greeting_Time
<einand> kan kanske vara nått
<einand> min första wiki artikel
<einand> hum..
<Screedo> :)
<einand> fått en massa foton publiserade på wikipedia
<Screedo> jasså, roligt
#ubuntu-se 2014-08-01
<Screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<Screedo> Då är de igång igen... https://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.571216/usa-kraver-att-fa-svenska-data
<cHarNe2_> ofta att dom skulle tänka lika dant om det var tvärt om, låt säga att ikea fortfarande var svenskt och att vi skulle vilja ha ut info om amerikanare och vad dom snackar om när dom är inne i varuhuset.
<Screedo> nä, det tror jag inte
<Screedo> Amerikanarna har lekt världspolis i så många år nu så de tror de äger världen.
<Screedo> Frågan är bara när kina tar över den rollen och vad som händer då.
<markusdbx> Om jag vill ha ett cli verktyg för att synca mot google drive, vad funkar bäst?
<markusdbx> såg ett projekt "grive", på github. verkar inte helt uppdaterat dock.
<lord4163> markusdbx: https://github.com/dsoprea/GDriveFS
<markusdbx> lord4163: fräsigt. med fuse borde det bli lite som att mounta vad som helst?
<markusdbx> lord4163: TACK!
<lord4163> markusdbx: Japp :)
<einand> Vad skall en göra nu när facebook krashat då http://cl.ly/Wqts
<cHarNe2_> samma som annars
<einand> sitta på irc och gnälla över hur tomt och meningslöst ens liv är ;)
<lord4163> einand: Fin GNOME Shell tema, vad heter den? :P
<einand> lord4163: osx
<gremlin_> Hello. I hope someone can help me with a debian problem.  My hp proliant server dl360 says my new 300 GB disc is 146gb !?. Please help me Im lost. Someone here Got any  solutions How to fix this ?
<David-A> idag igen, windows support ringer upp. senast var i förrgår.
<David-A> borde jag kolla att min dator verkligen inte är infekterad?
<realubot> David-A: Det är nog bäst att du gör som de säger.
<realubot> David-A: Man vet aldrig. Det kanske verkligen är Microsofts support.
<David-A> realubot: jag brukar göra som de säger tills de slänger på luren.
<David-A> realubot: men förrförrförra gången gick det så långt att de sajt de hänvisa till för att ladda ner fjärrstyrprogram hade en linuxversion. nedladdning valde linuxversionen automatisk. o när jag dubbelklicka den som dom sa, så installerades den.
<David-A> realubot: jag var tvungen att hitta på en ursäkt att jag inte ville göra som dom sa längre. den visa license agreement när den starta första gången o jag sa jag ville inte acceptera villkoren.
<Spookan> FÃ¥r man spela in Spotify?
<David-A> Spookan: spotifys licensvillkor finns på nätet. har du spotify? har du i så fall godkänt villkoren utan att ha läst dem?
<Spookan> David-A: Mjo det har jag, jo det har jag ju då gjort.
<Spookan> Nä lite kaffe kanske.
<Screedo> godkväll i kanalen
<Spookan> Screedo: God kväll!
<Screedo> Spookan: läget?
<Spookan> Screedo: Bara bra, du själv då?
<Screedo> Det är bra här, sitter och leker med ny hårdvara. :D
<Screedo> och ESXi
<Spookan> Hehe ok ;)
<Spookan> Vette tusan vad jag ska hitta på.. :P
<Screedo> hehe
<Spookan> Blir väl kaffe och pilla med Aperture.. ;)
<einand> Spookan: rekomenderar lightroom i stället
<Spookan> einand: Ok, men är inte gjord av pengar. ;)
<einand> Spookan: 106kr/mån, eller 1200kr
<einand> för en fast licens
<Spookan> Gav 600kr en gång för Aperture..
<einand> Apple har lagt ner alla uppdateringar
<Spookan> Men läste att nu ska de lägga ner det och satsa på Photos istället.
<einand> Aparture har leggat efter sedan det släpptes
<Spookan> Får köpa Photos sen då..
<einand> det är ju gratis
<Spookan> Ohfan ;)
<Spookan> Jag har kollen :P
<einand> jag köpte pixel, eller vad programmet heter
<einand> och Final Cut Pro X
<Spookan> Men Photos finns inte nu?
<Philip5> einand: har du inte testat corel aftershot pro?
<Philip5> jag brukar köra det och finns ju även för linux
<Philip5> och windows och os-x
<lord4163> Spookan: Det är mycket man inte får, ingen som kan kontrollera dig.
#ubuntu-se 2014-08-02
<Screedo> god morgon i kanalen
<Spookan> God morgon.
<Screedo> Spookan: allt väl?
<Spookan> Screedo: Jo då det rullar på, du då?
<Screedo> jodå, rullar på här med, lite sömn inatt bara.
<Spookan> Hehe ok.
<Screedo> håller på med en ny server
<Spookan> Ah ok. ;)
<Screedo> kom du på något att göra igår då?
<Spookan> Nä kollade film hehe, men skulle behöva mekka med min server.. Gick över helt till wifi igår, strul med wifi och teamviewer till den..
<Screedo> :(
<Screedo> Spookan: varför gick du över till wifi hel toch hållet?
<Spookan> Screedo: Ändrade om här hema, pallade inte dra kabel, vill dra ner på kablarna.. ;)
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> kablar är nice :)
<Spookan> Kan bli mycket hehe, nä ska köpa en tv snart så vi flyttade på datorn och dator tv till en annan vägg sen satte vi in server i garderoben..
<Screedo> nice
<Screedo> jag har dragit cat6 kabel i hela huset.
<Screedo> i vardagsrummet har jag 4 uttag, men frågan är när de inte räcker till och man får sätta en liten switch där...
<Screedo> har fått igång min lagringsmaskin nu, verkar gå riktigt nice, kör nas4free, satt upp iscsi, kopierade över en debian vm på 8gb, tog 2 minuter.
<Spookan> Screedo: Ah ok ;)
<realubot> Spookan: Vem märker om du gör det?
<Spookan> realubot: Mitt samvete.
<realubot> Spookan: Jag tror det finns skript som spelar in Spotify och delar upp inspelningarna i låtar. Det är bara att starta skriptet och spela upp en spellista så får du lokala kopior på hårddisken.
<realubot> Spookan: Typ: http://www.linuxplanet.org/blogs/?cat=703
<Spookan> realubot: Jaha, dock kör jag inte Linux.
<cHarNe2_> 08:33 < Chewtoy> orzen: Inget faktiskt. :P
<cHarNe2_> sorry, kom åt högerklick
<realubot> Spookan: Börja med det då.
<Spookan> realubot: Varför?
<realubot> Spookan: SÃ¥ du kan rippa Spottan.
<realubot> Med tuffa terminaltrick.
<Spookan> realubot: Terminal är så 80-tal..
#ubuntu-se 2014-08-03
<Screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<Spookan> Screedo: God morgon.
<Screedo> Spookan: Allt väl?
<Spookan> Screedo: Mjo då, själv?
<Screedo> jodå, allt är bra här, sitter och städar upp efter flytten av virtuella maskiner igår :P Så snart har jag en liten mindre server till salu. :)
<Spookan> Hehe ok.
<einand> Screedo: vad för specifikationer
<Screedo> einand: på servern?
<einand> Screedo: ja
<Screedo> är en sådan här men det är 16GB ram. http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010780354/fujitsu-primergy-tx100-s3p-xe-e3-1220v2-3-5-8mb-8gb-2x500gb/
<einand> Screedo: vad skal du ha för den?
<Screedo> bra fråga, vad bjuder du? :)
<Screedo> einand: förwvann du nu?
<Screedo> försvann*
<Spookan> Han stack nog och kolla plånboken.. ;)
<Screedo> Spookan: lol
<Screedo> brb
<Screedo> back
<einand> Screedo: japp, jag försvann
<einand> Screedo: vet inte
<Screedo> einand: pm
<Screedo> Då bröjar man jobba igen imorgon efter 6,5 veckors semester. Skulle kunna vara ledig 6 veckor till :P
<Screedo> börjar*
<andol> Screedo: Hittar fortfarande till jobbet tror du? :)
<Screedo> andol: Hoppas inte :P)
<Screedo> jo, det ska nog gå bra hehe, men, ledighet är skönt :P
<Screedo> andol: Hur är läget med dig då?
<andol> Jorå, åter på jobbet imorgon jag med, efter än något kortare semester.
<Screedo> Du har inte haft många veckor?
<Screedo> 2?
<andol> Jupp
<andol> Måste ju hålla kanalens medelvärde på en vettig nivå.
<Screedo> hehe
<Sycon4ut> va? semester?
<Screedo> godkväll i kanalen
<Spookan> Screedo: God kväller.
<Screedo> Spookan: gjort något vettigt idag?
<Spookan> Screedo: Nä hehe.
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> samma här, har bara varit i den här tryckande värmen.
<Screedo> De sades att det skulle åska här idag runt 16 tiden men än så länge har åskan inte kommit.
<Spookan> Hehe, vi får hitta på nått projekt tillsammans ;)
<Screedo> hehe
<andol> Screedo, Spookan: Vill ha lite idéer i projektväg så är DNSSEC inte fel att gräva ner sig lite i.
<Screedo> andol: några länkar?
<andol> Screedo: https://www.michaelwlucas.com/nonfiction/dnssec-mastery är en bra början.
<Screedo> andol: pm, har en dns fråga om det är OK.
<einand> Nu kan jag skriva i mitt cv att jag är nakenfotograf
<Screedo> einand: :)
<andol> Screedo: Helt okej
<Spookan> einand: FÃ¥r man se?
<einand> Spookan: absolut
<einand> https://www.facebook.com/einand/media_set?set=a.10152250996077997.1073741858.583277996&type=3&uploaded=17
<Spookan> Har inte Facebook.
<einand> behövs inte
<einand> är publik
<Spookan> einand: Ok, ser bara en bild på dig där.
#ubuntu-se 2015-07-27
<Hund> maxjezy, Skjuter den blankt? höhö
<Hund> Vad är det för skrivare?
<maxjezy> brother hl-11
<maxjezy> tror jag den heter
<molgrum> Amoz: vet du vilken DNS jag ska använda som nameserver för att peka min nya .st-domän till duckdns.org?
<molgrum> har inte riktigt greppat allt detta
<molgrum> ns1.duckdns.org etc?
<molgrum> ns2
<Amoz> molgrum, har du ingen möjlighet att koppla din .st-domän direkt till IP på nåt sätt?
<Amoz> dvs den du köpte domänen från, tillhandahåller de nån form av tjänst för att kunna autouppdatera?
<molgrum> Amoz: verkar inte så, däremot kan jag maila bahnhof ang att dom bara ändrar CNAME
<molgrum> sådär, får se vad som händer
<Amoz> jag är inte jätteinsatt i DNS-världen så jag vet inte vad bästa lösningen är. Men om du kan lägga alias med CNAME så verkar väl det en ganska vettig lösning
<molgrum> ja precis
<molgrum> han sa att han ska kika på det
<Amoz> ddwrt's ftp ligger nere -.-
<Amoz> mr peyam byter nick från sitt kvinnligare alter-ego som han använder till, uhh...
<Peyam> Amoz, e nick banned ngnstans
<Peyam> Amoz, ja. vad e det för fel på det
<Peyam> vi bor i Saudi arabiens feminism ändå
<Amoz> inte snällt att luras ;(
<Amoz> uwotm8, saudiarabiens feminism?
<EAG> nån mdadm-kunnig här? jag behöver lite hjälp med en array som vägrar starta
<EAG> det verkar ha hänt något riktigt konstigt med den..
<Peyam> Amoz, i sverige är det bara kvinnor som bestämmer. vad e meningen med att vara man lixom
<Amoz> Peyam, så pass, vem var vår senaste kvinnliga statsminister i så fall?
<Peyam> Amoz, tittar du bara på statminister?
<Amoz> well du skrev "bara", sååå...
<Barre> tjenis, har lite problem med firewall-regler i openwrt. för enkelhetens skull så låt oss anta att jag har tre zoner (lan, dmz, wan) en port måste öppnas med traffik från dmz > lan. jag får inte till det.. hilfe bitte
<Amoz> Barre, prövat #openwrt ?
<Amoz> de brukar vara lite snabbare/bättre där :)
<Barre> Amoz: nope, tänkte höra här först :9
<Barre> ahhh... dumma mig... i firewall.user skall det vara standard iptables rader.. dåså..
<EAG> Ingen som har några idéer om raid-arrayen?
<EAG> den vägrar assembla sig som degraderad
<EAG> den tar bara en av två partitioner
<EAG> arrayen består egentligen av tre, men en disk är paj
<maxjezy> är den här kanalen HBTQ-certifierad?
<Amoz> maxjezy, vilket innebär?
<maxjezy> Amoz, det innebär väl ungefär som så att man som HBTQ kan känna sig trygg
<Amoz> maxjezy, du behöver inte vara orolig, ingen kommer göra dig illa :)
<goopen> vilken de kör ni nuförtiden? vad är inne?
<maxjezy> goopen, DE?
<goopen> desktop enviroment
<maxjezy> windows 10 ser jag fram emot
<maxjezy> kör 7 för tillfället
<goopen> jag kör 10 nu, ganska shysst men de spökar med nvidia kort.
<goopen> maxjezy: inge linux längre?
<Amoz> windows 10 buggar ur fullständigt för mig
<goopen> Amoz: how so?
<Amoz> well, musen/klickproblemet
<Amoz> sen funkar inte mina fn-tangenter
<Amoz> =(
<Amoz> jag menar, it's 2015
<Amoz> till och med linoox klarar det ootb
<goopen> du får ju uppdatera windows ;)
<goopen> windows update är ett skämt
<Amoz> huh
<Amoz> trodde den gjorde det själv?
<goopen> ah men bara sånt du inte behöver.
<Amoz> men jag har tryckt på den där knappen som det står "uppdatera nu" på, och still no success
<goopen> Den är glad för att uppdatera IE/edge crapet utan förfrågan fastän man avinstallerat det men vissa drivare låter den ligga oinstallerade
<Amoz> hur får man in dem auto dååå?
<goopen> Honestly, vet inte hur 10 gör. jag har inte grävt i det, men förr kunde du se "optional" drivers och välja dessa. Men nu är de _en_ knapp för alla. Vilket känns lite sådär, apple.
<Amoz> goopen, har du nånsin funderat på att ditt nick rimmar på "poopen" ?
<goopen> Amoz: flera gånger
<maxjezy> Amoz, varför?
<goopen> såg ni KDE's mobildemo?
<Amoz> maxjezy, varför vad?
<maxjezy> varför buggar?
<maxjezy> eller, vad buggar?
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> du skrev redan ut det.
<Peyam> har skrivit 279 rader Java
<Peyam> Jag borde verkligen jobba på att organisera mina koder
#ubuntu-se 2015-07-28
<mikul> finns det några risker med att köra sitt konto som admin konto i stället för sudo:er? Eller är det bara att doppa mackan i starköl o köra?
<Barre> mikul: det är inte rekommenderat att köra som root (om det är det du menar med att köra med admin-kontot), det eftersom root-användaren har fullständiga rättigheter över hela systemet och gör du något fel eller får någon skadlig kod på datorn så är du rökt.
<lord4163> Vilken (xDSL) internetleverantör rekommenderar ni?
<lord4163> T3, Tele2 eller Telia?
<andol> lord4163: Den av dem som erbjuder IPv6? :)
<lord4163> andol: Ja det vore ju en plus, men annars funkar de lika dålig allihoppa eller?
<mimi> m
<goopen> mimi
<Peyam> ja
<goopen> vad gör du
<Amoz> mimi
<Peyam> inte mkt
<Peyam> kodar
<goopen> vad kodar du?
<Peyam> Java Android
<goopen> ...
<goopen> Right, men vad för något?
<Peyam> tänk att det finns folk som skriver i GTK
<Peyam> asså hur orkar dem. de måste va riktiga nördar
<Peyam> goopen, hemlis
<goopen> what makes you think that?
<goopen> (att dom är nördar)
<goopen> Peyam: heml.is
<Peyam> ja men GTK? C?
<Peyam> seriöst! det måste ifs vara bara Redhat
<Peyam> vad skulle linux vara utan fedora o redhat
<Amoz> Peyam, fortfarande linux?
<Peyam> klart!
<Peyam> alltid linux
<Amoz> så hur går skolan Peyam? gjort några fler spacecalculations eller svarta hål?
<Peyam> Amoz, klar men söker jobb
<Amoz> Peyam, varit på nån intervju än?
<Peyam> Amoz, nej
<Peyam> ingen hört av sig
<Amoz> :(
<Amoz> i hate it when that happens
<Peyam> hur många av er använder glade?
<Peyam> eller vbad använder annars för GTK?
<Amoz> Peyam, emacs
<Peyam> Amoz, för GUI?
<Peyam> hur orkar du
<Amoz> minns mängder av macron för det, kika själv
<Peyam> hatar Emacs
<Peyam> du måste va född på 70 talet
<Amoz> lol
<goopen> ... eller så använder han något han trivs med.
<Amoz> Peyam, du använder matematik från Babylonien, du måste va *riktigt* gammal alltså
<Peyam> -.-
<Amoz> ^_^
<lord4163> Peyam, QT ftw :)
<Peyam> nää QT kräver qt framework.
<Amoz> jag tycker också Peyam är en QT <3
<Peyam> Aldrig
<Peyam> Qt är ew
<Amoz> wooosh
<Peyam> C# och Java. Kanske.Net också
<Amoz> C# är äckelpäckel
<Amoz> .NET - djävulens påfund
<lord4163> Varför Amoz ?
<Peyam> C# är mäktig.
<Peyam> .NET är också bra
<Peyam> C och C++ är mkt bra men svåra
#ubuntu-se 2015-07-29
<maxjezy> heja windows 10 som kom idag!
<maxjezy> hur ska ni fira?
<maxjezy> :)
<Hund> Mobba alla som använder Windows? ;P
<Philip5> swecarp1: kör du digikam 4.12 än då? :P
<Philip5> swecarp: kör du digikam 4.12 än då? :P
<cowbacon> Hund: win 10 var faktiskt ganska trevligt
<Hund> cowbacon, Det kan jag tro. Det ser faktiskt ut att vara helt okej.
<Philip5> Hund: sitter du och luras nu igen?
<Hund> Philip5, Rädd för konkurrens?
<Philip5> nä
<Hund> :D
<Philip5> packa deb-paket när det regnar ute känns ju som en lagom sysselsättning
<Hund> Nice!
<Philip5> så där
<Philip5> hade varit roligare med en varm solig sommarkväll och sitta på uteservering med en bira
<Hund> Överskattat.
<Philip5> hade funkat ikväll
<Hund> Bättre med kaffe. :P
<Philip5> kör med kaffe nu
<Hund> Vilket märke?
<Philip5> zoega
<Philip5> instenso
<Philip5> intenso
<Hund> Mollbergs blandning kör jag med.
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> viktigast är nog att man inte stödjer brynäs :P
<Hund> haha!
<Hund> Jag hejar på Brynäs!
<Philip5> borde dricka lövbergs lila men det är ju inte gott :D
<Hund> Men Gevalia smakar bara varmvatten.
<Hund> Lövbergs smakar varmvatten det med.
<Philip5> ja pensionärskaffe
<Philip5> de två och lindvalls
<Hund> Vet inte om jag smakat det.
<Philip5> brukar de ha på pensiärsfik men det kanske är mer vanligt här neråt
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Bah..
<Hund> "Authentication servers are down."
<goopen> Hund: på vad?
<Hund> goopen, Minecraft.
<maxjezy> har ni uppgraderat till windows 10 nu då?
<maxjezy> Philip5, ?
<maxjezy> du som kör windows måste ju varit ivrig i nattmössan efter en fresh install?
<Philip5> hehe, nä jag kör än så länge win8.1 som dualboot men bootar bara när jag känner att jag behöver photoshop och lightroom
<Meerkat> har 10:an släppts nu?
<maxjezy> Meerkat, idag.
<maxjezy> Philip5, windows tio har extremt smart tile:ing system osv.
<maxjezy> kommer öka produktiviteten med 8% minst.
<Meerkat> men är papperskorgen någe glansig då?
<maxjezy> jag uppgraderade från windows 7
<maxjezy> fick 30 gb mer ledigt utrymme.
<maxjezy> och alla program och allt fungerar fortfarande.
<maxjezy> bara nya drivisar till grafiken så var det klart.
<maxjezy> men, det tog sin tid att installera. det var enda nackdelen.
<maxjezy> typ 1 timme.
<Hund> maxjezy, Jag blir lite full i skratt när folk nämner tiling.
<Hund> Det borde kallas typ semi-tiling eller något.
<Meerkat> Hund, jag tycker tiling är rätt bra. Om man råkar rycka till musen några hundra pixlar så missar man ändå inte!
<maxjezy> Meerkat, http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=91269
<maxjezy> avgör du
<Meerkat> maxjezy, ser ut som tråkig ikeagrej
<maxjezy> Hund, skratt är bra.
<maxjezy> Meerkat, ah, jag döljer alla skrivbordsikoner
<maxjezy> men o-dolde dem för din skull.
<maxjezy> så jag kunde printskreeena
<Meerkat> jag tackar!
<maxjezy> ikea har ju gått åt gröna hållet precis som microsoft
<Hund> Meerkat, Jag använder i3. En tiling window manager. Därför tycker jag det är komiskt när det pratas om tiling, att du kan dra fönster med musen för att tilea dom. :P
<maxjezy> microsoft edge är fett med.
<maxjezy> har ni sett det?
<maxjezy> de har dumpat explorer internet.
<maxjezy> de har tydligen kastat in något som heter 3D Builder med. verkar fett.
<Meerkat> Hund, något ska man väl ha musen till
<Hund> Spel!
<Hund> :D
<Meerkat> "tor (0.2.4.27-1build0.14.04.1) trusty-security; urgency=medium
<Meerkat>   * Synced from Debian as a security update"
<Meerkat> Har Tor lagts till i repo eller är det ett annat program?
<Hund> Floppade inte Tor förut?
<Meerkat> hur då floppa?
<Philip5> tor har ju funnits med i ubuntu sedan Precise
<Hund> Jag är inte så insatt i det men jag läste om att Tor inte är vidare säkert och att det snarare stjälper än hjälper.
<maxjezy> jahapp.
<maxjezy> windows har fler skrivbord nu, precis som många linuxdistros.
<maxjezy> vad det nu ska vara bra för, förutom porrsurf.
<Meerkat> maxjezy, hur många skrivbord?
<maxjezy> Meerkat, säkert obegränsat typ.
<maxjezy> till en gräns.
<maxjezy> testade typ 14 och det fungerade fint,.
<Meerkat> testade 60 på ubuntu. Blev rörigt :p
<maxjezy> och det ser bra ut
<maxjezy> smidigt, inte korkat som många andra OS.
<Meerkat> 14 är mer än tillräckligt, förstås
<Hund> lol
<Hund> Virtuella skrivbord med en stacking wm är onödigt tycker jag. Men smaken är som baken. :P
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> swecarp: kör du med digikam 4.12 än då? ;P
<swecarp> nej inte ännu
<swecarp> den kommer nog snart
<Philip5> swecarp: du ligger efter ;)
<swecarp> ok men det kommer nog snart
<swecarp> nu kallar sängen
<Peyam> ngn som jobbar med android?
#ubuntu-se 2015-07-30
<Peyam> ngn med java kunskaper?
<Guest97012> Hej, jag har en fråga angående uppdateringar i Linux, kör just nu Ubuntu Mate 15.04 och när 15.10 släpps. Kommer man då få uppdatera direkt i 15.04 eller måste man göra det manuellt ?
<Peyam> man får uppdateringar om din utgåva fortfarande är aktuell
<Barre> hmm i installationen av debian 8 så kan jag inte se lvm-volymer som har någon form av raid (enbart linear volymer syns)... vad göra?
<andol> Barre: Antar att du har prövat att ta på dig glasögonen? :)
#ubuntu-se 2015-07-31
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> ngn vet hur jag kan få channel_Id av en viss youtube channel?
<Peyam> ngn här?
<Barre> mm
<SebastianThorn> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14366648/how-can-i-get-a-channel-id-from-youtube
<Peyam> fixat
<MarkusDB1> Tips på nas'ar? Eller bara köra egen install. Funderar på att köra owncloud.
<Amoz> egenbygge med btrfs ;)
<Amoz> MarkusDB1, beror ju helt på dina behov
<MarkusDB1> behovet är typ soho
<MarkusDB1> nas med raid 1 och backup till glacier typ
<cowbacon> MarkusDB1: jag gillar egenbygge med freenas
<MarkusDB1> min nuvarande setup är bara en burk med software raid1.. med standard ubuntu, sen kör jag crond rsync och sshfs
<MarkusDB1> ska pensionera gamla servern, så kikar på lite nyare alternativ
<MarkusDB1> funtar på om jag ska slå på stort och skaffa en ecc burk
<MarkusDB1> eller så kanske inte bitrot är nåt stort problem egentligen?
#ubuntu-se 2015-08-01
<Amoz> MarkusDB1, har aldrig drabbat mig innan vad jag vet.
<Amoz> men t.ex. btrfs och zfs osv kan ju inge falska förhoppningar om du har trasigt RAM. Även göra data korrupt osv.
<Amoz> men om du inte vill lägga pengarna så kan du ju bara se till å checka RAM lite då å då iofs.
<Amoz> men bitrot och ECC är ju två skiljda saker, eller?
<sireorion> Om jag gör en do-release-upgrade på en server. kommer min TS3 server fortfarande finnas kvar?
<andol> sireorion: Antagligen, även ifall det beror lite på hur du installerat TS3:n. Hursom så raderar inte do-release-upgrade någe utan att fråga.
<sireorion> andol: installera den wia terminal
<sireorion> men ska jag testa att dra en iupgrade?
<sireorion> eller e det dumt?
<andol> sireorion: Är det däremot något du kompilerat upp utanför pakethanteraren finns det däremot en möjlighet att den slutar fungera, utifall att den länkar mot något bibliotek som uppgraderts.
<andol> sireorion: Att säga att du har installerat via terminalen kan betyda precis vad som helst.
<sireorion> ja det e en key grej som man var tvungen att lägga in
<andol> sireorion: Ifall det är en dålig idé beror helt på ifall du har tid att i värsta fall laga nu :) När man gör en release-uppgradering får man alltid ha i bakhuvudet att saker kan gå sönder.
<sireorion> andol: du är min hjälte o vän just nu.. så i väsrta fall så får du en chokladbit om det blir fel o du räddar allt
<sireorion> :)
<larsemil> andol: att saker _oftast_ går sönder menar du väl? :D
<andol> larsemil: Ähh, väl inte mitt fel att du jämt har sönder dina uppgraderingar? :-P
<larsemil> :)
#ubuntu-se 2015-08-02
<Barre> bara jag som har problem med de svenska mirrors för clamav db-uppdateringen?
<Philip5> kör inte med clamav så jag har aldrig problem med det ;)
<Barre> dåså, så skönt
<Philip5> för min del
<maxjezy> PANG PANG!
<Philip5> maxjezy: sjunger du Nancy Sinatra låt eller? "Bang bang, that awful sound Bang bang, my baby shot me down
<maxjezy> Philip5, jo jag tänkte på den faktiskt.
<maxjezy> men visste inte att det va nancy
<Philip5> är väl fler som gjort den efter henne
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> svenska linda pira gjorde ju en version
<maxjezy> bang bang /bäng bäng
<maxjezy> eek a mouse också
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> finns det någon app för att styra en android enhet med en annan android enhet?
<maxjezy> så en av de blir mus och tangentbord
<Philip5> jag kan göra så med min android och styra i kde :)
<maxjezy> jo den vägen känner jag till :)
<maxjezy> men vill styra en androidsticka från något annat.
<Philip5> fast just den funktionen använder jag aldrig med den appen
<maxjezy> android till pc hittar jag massa
<maxjezy> jag har en mus utan kula till min android tv sticka
<maxjezy> så jag får stoppa in fingret i musen
<maxjezy> och pilla
<maxjezy> fet jobbigt.
#ubuntu-se 2016-08-01
<hR13> Hej är det någon som är bra på oppenvpn och routing? kan man ha en "option push 'route 192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0'" i client konen ochså så att det routar åt båda hållen eller ska man lägga till yttligare en push route i server konfen ? någon som vet?
#ubuntu-se 2016-08-02
<hR13> Hej, jag behöver lite vpn routing hjälp, är det någon som är bra på det ?
<hR13> plats A (192.168.1.0/24) openvpn klient, plats B (192.168.3.0/24) openvpn server, klienterna på plats B behöver komma åt nätverket på plats A. openvpn servern delar ut 10.8.0. adresser till klienten. själva vpn kopplingen fungerar, men det är routingen jag inte riktigt vet hur jag ska få till ?
#ubuntu-se 2016-08-03
<hR13> God kväll, jag behöver lite hjälp med routing, jag har ett fungerande VPN, jag kan från VPN klienten pinga alla klienter på serversidan ( 192.168.1.0/24) men arbetsstationen som ligger "bakom" klient en behöver också till gång. Klient sidan har 192.168.3.0/24, all trafik som inte är till servernätet 192.168.1.0/24 ska gå vanliga vägen ut på nät ett via GW 192.168.3.1. är det någon som kan hjälpa mig med iptab
<hR13> les kommandona ? känner mig väldigt osäker... mycket tacksam för hjälp. det är OpenWRT/openVPN på båda sidor som FW/GW
#ubuntu-se 2016-08-04
<Snowy_> Hej! Är ny här.. Någon här?
<Mathisen> jao
<Snowy_> Tjena! jag står och överväger mellan att köra ubuntu och windows.. Är inte så teknisk insatt. Är mycket för integritet, så överväger att bara använda ubuntu.. Kommer det att bli problem tex om man vill använda sig av spotify, netflix viplay och så?
<Snowy_> Gillar inte hur windows har blivit.. känns som integritet har fått lida mycket plus att man tappar lite kontrollen av sin dator
<Mathisen> nä då.. det kommer funka.. är du den som spelar kör med windows.. spelar du inte kör på linux
<Mathisen> samma om det är något specielt program du behöver kolla upp att det finns för ubuntu också
<Snowy_> här i hushållet har vi 2 windows 7 datorer och en ubuntu dator,så är lite van vid ubuntu, men har aldrig riktigt fattat det där med hur terminalen riktigt funkar.
<Snowy_> ok
<Snowy_> behövs antivirusprogram till ubuntu?
<Mathisen> terminalen är ju inte måste att kunna.. men det underlättar om det blir strul.. du behöver inte ett AV om du inte vill
<Snowy_> ok. Jag är förresten ingen direkt gamer.. Funderat på att leta upp min gamla age of empire I och uppleva lite nostalgi, annars så sperlar jag inget direkt.. Går det förresten at spela tex ett sådant spel?
<Mathisen> jo men det är inte det lättaste i världen att få spel till win att funka
<Mathisen> med WINE kan du köra många gammla spel bra på ubuntu.. men som sakt inte det lättaste alltid
<Snowy_> Jag försökta installera ett antivirus program, men lyckades som sagt aldrig rikigt förstå mig på terminalen, så jag sket i att installera av..
<Snowy_> ok
<Mathisen> finns ju steam till linux nuförtiden så spel som finns där funkar rätt bra.. http://store.steampowered.com/browse/linux/
<Snowy_> man kan också köra båda windows och ubuntu?
<Mathisen> jo det kan du.. men installera windows FÖRST ! sen ubuntu annars blir de strul att få att funka
<Snowy_> ok. är som sagt inget direkt gamer.. Kan ju allit spela av mig lite age of empire för nostalign och sedan lägga in ubuntu
<Snowy_> ok. windows är redan inlagt.. om man tänker ur ett integritetspeskpetiv.. förlorar jag mycket på att köra windows och ubuntu i samma dator?
<Apachez> du kan ju också installera gammal windows i virtualbox
<Apachez> för äldre spel
<Apachez> eller köra dosbox direkt i ubuntu
<Mathisen> Snowy_, windows är väll den störta boven när det gäller integritet.. men det går att stänga av telemetry nästan helt
<Mathisen> så beror på hur paranoid du är
<Snowy_> Hej Apachez! ok, finns det annars några nackdelar med det? typ segar det ner systemet?
<Mathisen> ingen 3d acceleration i ett VM
<Mathisen> men vist för äldre spel funkar de
<Snowy_> Ja du, Mathisen! Jag har alltid varit nojig,försiktig av mig.. jag är inte någon skummis eller så, men har alltid värnat om integritet/säkerhet.. ofta tycker jag de hänger lite ihop. I och med att windows 7 har börjar planera lägga in anti-integrite i även windws 7 ,då måste man stänga av windows 7 update och det blir ju en säkherhetsrisk med tiden kanske.
<Mathisen> om du tänker så kör på linux du.
<Mathisen> fritt fram att göra vad du vill där
<Snowy_> Jag pendlar väldigt lägga också ifall jag skulle uppgradera till windows 10.. Har ni användt er av windows 10? vad tycker ni om det?
<Apachez> jodå finns 3d accel med virtualbox
<Apachez> om du kör windows i gästen
<Apachez> och installerar vbox additions vilket man gör
<Apachez> men dåligt säkerhetsmässigt
<Mathisen> Apachez, du får väll ändå bara 128 mb GFX minne
<Apachez> fördelen med windows i ett vm är att du enkelt tar backup av hela installationen
<Apachez> och på så vis slipper problemen om du råkar dra igång ett malware
<Apachez> bara återgå till backupen av vdi'n
<Apachez> done!
<Apachez> Mathisen: nix, du kan sätta det till 32GB eller nåt numera manuellt i xml filen
<Mathisen> hmmm viste inte..
<Apachez> sen har du steam för linux också
<Apachez> så många spel finns redan native
<Apachez> alternativ kan vara att ha en burk för irc osv
<Apachez> och en ren steamos låda
<Apachez> och en kvmswitch så du byter snabbt å smidigt
<Apachez> eller tex laptop för ircande och skrivande o surfade (chromebook?) och sen en steambox för spelandet
<Snowy_> Hur mycket säkrare är ubuntu än  windows? Går det få virus/malware/skadligheter till ubuntu?
<Mathisen> ubuntu vinner alla dar
<Snowy_> Jag laddar aldrig ner olagligt, men kollar ju strömmade porr på tex xvideos, pornhub och andra porrsiter, kan det ge skit om jag kör utan av i ubuntu?
<Snowy_> ok
<Apachez> finns malware för linux
<Apachez> men grunden är betydligt mer solid
<Apachez> och framförallt inte massa gömställen som operativet gömmer data i
<Snowy_> ursäkta förresten om jag skriver rörigt eller missar något.. jag sov inget inatt och tagentbordet är rätt svårt att skriva på!
<Snowy_> ok
<Apachez> med windows så även om du är local admin så finns det minst 2st konton som har högre behörighet än dig
<Apachez> SYSTEM och Trusted_Installer
<Apachez> som bägge används av malware
<Apachez> medan i linux så har du root som högsta hönset och thats it
<Apachez> men det är precis osm vanligt
<Apachez> välj vad du kör å besöker med webbläsaren
<Apachez> håll saker uppdaterade
<Apachez> ha backuper
<Apachez> så kan du enkelt blåsa om burken vid behov
<Snowy_> kan man lägga in ubuntu i en mobil?
<Apachez> sen kan du segmentera ännu mer
<Apachez> tex för surf använda nån webkiosk tex webconverger som du kör i virtualbox
<Snowy_> Kan alla dator hantera ubuntu? ursäkta om frågan är dum, men känns som lika bra att veta om det finns någon risk,
<Apachez> finns några få undantag
<Snowy_> Förresten undra en sak kring sidan, är ny här..
<Mathisen> jo det flesta nog.. vissa modeller med broadcom wifi vet jag att wifi kanske inte funkar direkt efter install utan lite extra fix.. samma med AMD så finns inte fglrx till 16.04 = sämmre 3d stöd
<Apachez> vissa "märkesdatorer" kan man ibland behöva tweaka vissa inställningar för
<Snowy_> jag testade att trycka på amoz och tryckte whois vad innebär det? Försöker mig förstå mig på sidan :)
<Snowy_> ok. en av datorerna är en dell latitude 13.
<Spookan> Snowy_: Detta är ingen sida, detta är IRC.
<Snowy_> ok. sorry. Vet inte vad IRC står för, men jag förstår min inte riktigt på IRC eller den här chatten eller vad det här nu kallas. Sorry är inte så teknisk av mig. Hur funkar det när man trycker på ett nickname i listan?
<Snowy_> Vad betyder tex whois?
<Snowy_> sov som sagt inget inatt och knappt något förra natten, så urskta om jag verkar riktigt korkad
<Mathisen> Snowy_, https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<Snowy_> ok
<Snowy_> skummläst länken. förstår dock fortfarande inte rikigt vad det innebär när jag trycket på whois under använder Amoz
<Mathisen> Snowy_, du ser lite info om han.. vilka kanaler han är i.. vilken host han har.. med mera.. inget viktigt igentligen
<Snowy_> kan man skicka ett meddelande till någon specefik i listan?
<Snowy_> Mathisen, menade inte om man trycket på nicknamet, utan syftade på listan längst till höger
<Snowy_> trycker jah på tex Amoz, så får jag upp whois,query,ignore.. Antar ignore innebär att jag inte kan se när han/hon skriver, men förstår mig inte rikigt på whois och query
<Snowy_> om hade viljat skicka ett pm till hund, kan jag då det, eller behöver jag vänta tills han skriver här som du gör?
<Snowy_> När tror ni man kommer kunna köra ubuntu i mobilen?
<Mathisen> Snowy_, skriv /join #ubuntu-touch
<Snowy_> Tack Mathisen för hjälpen innan när du la mig i ett visst IRC/chatt rum eller vad man nu kallar det.
<Snowy_> Hur vet man vilka "rum" "chatter" det finns? ursäkta omjag besvärar dig med frågor som är väldigt själklara för dig
<Mathisen> >> /list eller /msg alis list
<Snowy_> förresteen jag använder mig av ublock orgin.. funkar den upp denna IRC?
<Snowy_> fuckar ublock orgin upp sidan/chatten/IRC:en?
<snowy_> går det bra att man ställer frågor som gäller mobiler här inne, eller bör det specifikt gälla ubuntu?
<snowy_> jag får läsa på lite mer om irc och så och få återkomma. tack för er som tog er tid och försökte hhjälpa en oteknisk
<Oteknisk> Hej! Använder de flesta här inne Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus)?
<Oteknisk> Har sj bara testat Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf)
<Oteknisk> Är det stor skillnad mellan de?
<andol> Tja, åtminstone från skrivbordsmiljön sett så känns det inte som några större skillnader. Mest lite som funkar lite bättre, tror jag.
<andol> Hursom är det ju nu hög tid att uppgradera, då Ubuntu 15.10 inte längre får några säkerhetsuppdateringar.
<andol> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2016-July/thread.html
<andol> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2016-July/000208.html
<Oteknisk> ah tack för svar. Säkerhetsuppdateringar är viktigt för mig att det är up tp date. tack visste faktiskt inte att det hade slutat supporta där. jag har en dator här hemma som jag mest bara startar upp i bland, men tycker den har blivit väldigt seg på sitone så har bästa använd windows datorer här i hushållet. Så funderar på om jag ska uppgradera windows 7 till 10,stanna vid 7:an eller lägga in ubuntu i de
<andol> Oteknisk: Kör du en LTS-version (14.04, 16.04, 18.04, etc) så stöds de med säkerhetsuppdateringar i fem år. Kör man däremot någon utav mellanversionerna så gäller det att uppdatera regelbundet, då de bara stöds med säkerhetsuppdateringar 9 månader.
<Oteknisk> sorry skriv lite rörigt där. mena att jag har en ubuntu dator som jag använder lite då och då, men mest använder windows datorer.. sov inget inatt och tangentbordet är dåligt att skriva så ursäkta om jag skriver rörigt :)
<Oteknisk> Jo det visste jag faktisk.. hade bara glömt den där july deadlinen..
<Oteknisk> haft mycket i huvudet, glömde även gratis windows uppdateringen den 29.. eller glömde och glömde har tänkt på det lite smått hela july månad men skulle på fest den 29, så det blev inte av.. men känner ändå att det är för lite integritet i windows.. även windows 7
<Oteknisk> vad var skilnnaden på Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) och Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf)?
<Oteknisk> när jag har användt mig av ubuntu har jag ju basic bara öppnat upp firefox och surfat och inget annat, men jag märkte ingen skillnaden i utseenedet tex på skrivbord och så
<andol> Oteknisk: I många fall är det mest interativa förändringar, typ att en ny Ubuntu-version innehåller lite nyare programversioner, att man har försökt fixa så att saker fungera bättre under huven, etc.
<andol> Med med tanke på det släpps en ny version varje halvår är det inte säkert att man märker någon större skillnad vid första ögonkastet, såtillvida det inte är något specifikt man använder sig av som fått sig en lite större knuff framåt.
<Oteknisk> ok. Förresten jag är inte vad vi sådanna här chatter. påverkar ublock orgin den här chatten?
<Oteknisk> ok
<andol> Här är förresten lite kort om vad som är nytt i Ubuntu 16.04: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<andol> Ahh, ser att du använder webbchatten. Har ingen direkt erfarenhet utav hur den beter sig, då jag själv ansluter direkt med en "riktig" irc-klient.
<Oteknisk> ok. hur gör man det..alltså använda en riktig irc-klient?
<andol> Tja, först och främst behöver man komma fram till vilken klient man vill använda sig utav :)
<andol> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Oteknisk> ah ok:) tror jag får försöka sätta mig in i detta imorgon lite mer. Ligger hemma och har feber, rastlös som fan, sömnbrist och suddiga ögon.. ingen bra kombo ;)
<Oteknisk> men tack för dina svar :) kan man förresten skicka ett meddelande direkt till någon i listan till höger?
<andol> Jo, men det kan uppfattas som lite ofint ifall man inte känner personen ifråga. Ett säkrare val är då att "highlighta" personen, genom att nämna dess nickname. I regel brukar de flesta irc-klienter lysa upp de raderna på något vis.
<andol> Oteknisk: Såhär alltså
<Oteknisk> trycker jag å ett namn tex så får jag upp -whois  -query -ignore?? vad betyder det? :) antar att ignore betyder att jag inte kan se när den personer skriver men whois och query fattar jag fortadne inte.. fick en wikipedia sida innan länkad till mig men förstår forttande inte
<Oteknisk> hur highligha jag någon? är det då det piper ?
<andol> -whois ger dig lite information om användare och -query öppnar ett privat chatfönster
<Oteknisk> -query=pm?big no no ifall man inte känner personen ;?
<andol> Oteknisk: Du highlightar genom att börja raden med personen nickname.
<Oteknisk> andol
<Oteknisk> så?
<andol> Jupp
<Oteknisk> är det då det piper till?
<Oteknisk> sorry, fattar att det måste låta trögt? :)
<andol> Exakt vad som händer beror på hur ens klient är inställd. I mitt fall så lös raden ifråga upp.
<Oteknisk> ok
<andol> Är det dessutom så att någon highlightar mig i en annan kanal än den jag har aktiv så får jag en markör på den kanalen.
<andol> Framförallt effektivt ifall man bara har igång chatten passitvt i bakgrunden, så kan man i efterhand se vad folk har skrivit till en i kanalen, och sen svara.
<Oteknisk> ok
<Oteknisk> trycker jag ignore då kan jag inte se när personen skriver?
<andol> Precis
<Oteknisk> men alla personer i listan till höger är online?
<andol> Jupp, men inte nödvändigtvis framför datorn.
<Oteknisk> sant
<andol> Inte ovanligt att vi lite mer seriösa irc-missbrukare har igång irc-klienten i bakgrunden dygnet runt.
<Oteknisk> grejer är att jag tycker jag känner igen vissa nickname från swedroid. vissa av de använder en nexus, som vi har här hemma oöppnad.. jag funderar på om jag ska behålla den eller sälja.. får man ställa en fråga som inte gäller ubuntu?
<andol> Jorå
<Oteknisk> Hund har en nexus, om det nu är samma hund från swedroid, så tänkte jag skulle ställa någon nexus relaterad fråga till honom
<Oteknisk> ok :) tänkte så inte någon kastar ut en från chatten
 * andol gissar att det rör sig om samma Hund.
<Hund> Kanske. :P
<Oteknisk> förrsten påtal om mobiler.. har du haft många smartphones, har sj bara användt mig av en innan.. är det vanligt att mobiler har pixelfel eller andra fel ibörjan när man har köt en mobil.. äör det liksom 50-50 eller är det 1 på 100?
<Oteknisk> Tjena Hund :)
<Hund> Jag är av den uppfattningen att pixelfel är ganska ovanligt.
<Hund> Ohoj!
<Oteknisk> Är sj inte medlem på swedroid.. men har hängt där en del i forum.
<Oteknisk> ok
<Hund> :)
<Oteknisk> så färre än 10 procent behöver man lämna?
<Oteknisk> ska bara pissa är tillbaka om 1-2 minuter
<Hund> Jag kan ju bara gissa på någon siffra, jag har ju absolut inget att gå på. Men min allmänna uppfattning är att man ska ha otur om man får döda pixlar.
<Hund> Jag hade en defekt pixel på min Hero som jag köpte 2009.
<Oteknisk> ok. grejen är att vi här hemma köpte en Nexus 5x förr några månader sedan.. Vi cirka 3000 kr för den. Vi skulle ge bort som present, men han som skulle ha den blev sjuk och behövde läggas in på sjukhus.. sedan blev det inte att vi lämnade in den på öppet, förr vi tänkte att någon annan kunde få den.. men sedan bara vi läsa massa om folk som inte kunde lämna in sina nyköpta mobiler, som hade 1-2 döda pixlar (
<Oteknisk> fick vi ångest och inte visste om viu skulle våga öppna den
<Oteknisk> Så nu har vi haft den några månder och fundera på om vi ska sälja vidare den oöppnad... vad tror du man kan få för den.. alltså 2 gb versionen?
<Hund> Jag skulle säga att ni oroar er i onödan. :P
<Hund> Men är den plomberad så får ni ju mer för den. Dock är jag dålig på prisättning av begagnade varor.
<Oteknisk> eller borde vi chansa och öppna.. vi är alla i hushållet allgersika mot repor, döda pixlar och sådant.. alla har vi liksom ångest att en 3000 kr mobil i våra ögon komma vara trasig och vi inte får lämna tillbaka den
<Oteknisk> ok. vi kanske gör det.. men det är tufft med ekonomi nu dessa tider när många av oss är arbetslös.. en 1000 krs mobil som har en död pixel som man inte kan lämna .. fine, men 3000-6000 kr mobil är värre
<Hund> Men om du är orolig av dig, köp online! Om du handlar via nätet har du distansavtalslagen. Vilket innebär att om du inte är nöjd med varan så kan du skicka tillbaka den.
<Oteknisk> jo, fast insåg det inte före långtefter.. suck är jobbigt att vara efterklok
<Hund> Lägg ut en annons på Swedroid och be om bud så får du väl hoppas på att någon ger ett bra bud på den.
<Hund> :)
<Hund> Eller behåll den? Det är ju en bra telefon.
<Oteknisk> måste man inte ha gjort väldigt massa inlägg på swedroid för att få sälja?
<Oteknisk> jo det är den. Jag giller ju skarpt med nexus att  de vårdar om säkhertsuppdateringar.. är det 2 år till eller minst 3 år tll,med säkerhetsuppdateringar alltså?
<Hund> Sant.
<Oteknisk> Hund ursäkta om jag skriver rörigt. Har feber, och har knappt sovit på 2 dygn.. dessutom är det här jäkla tangetbordet riktigt pain in the ass
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Lugnt.
<Oteknisk> kan det bli säkerhetsuppdateringar längre än 2018 för nexus 5x?
<Hund> Jag vill minnas att livslängden är 2 år för Nexus.
<Oteknisk> vet du om de andra nexus fortfande får säkerhetsuppdateringar?
<Hund> Fast
<Hund> Säkerhetsuppdateringar sa du.
<Hund> Osäker hur länge dom stödjs.
<Hund> Jag har aldrig kört stock f/w.
<Hund> Så jag har aldrig haft någon koll på det.
<Oteknisk> 2 år för os-uppdateringar/3 år för säkerhetsuppdateringar... stor att google garanterar det.. sedan har inte förstått ifall man ska ställa in sig på att google bjuder mer än den tiden
<Oteknisk> stock? du menar att du rootar ?
<Hund> Jag skulle säga att om det är det dom lovar så är det vad du kan förvänta dig. Jag skulle inte tro att dom bjuder på något extra.
<Oteknisk> självklart vill jag ha fin skärm, okej prestanda ( jag spelar inget, bara mest streama film/musik) men bryr mig myckeyt om säkerhet/integritet.. som det har märks kanske så är jag nojig av mig
<Hund> Mjae, root innebär ju inte nödvändigtvis ny ROM. Men ja, jag har alltid kört med custom ROMs.
<Hund> :)
<Hund> Jag med.
<Hund> Därför har jag ingenting med Google på min telefon.
<Oteknisk> har du testa lägga in ubuntu någon gång i en mobil?
<Oteknisk> funkar det?
<Hund> På några Nexus-modeller går det.
<Hund> Men Ubuntu är _långt_ ifrån ett färdigt OS på telefoner.
<Hund> Det var ju bara häromdagen som man fick stöd för CalDAV...
<Oteknisk> efter att google/lg slutar ge nexus 5x säkerhetsuppdatertingar är min mobil mycket osäkrare då? Jag har aldrig vågat ge mig på rootning/roms och allt vad det heter
<Oteknisk> ok
<Hund> Den behöver ju inte bli det. Det beror ju på om något uppdagas efteråt. Men absolut, du är ju rätt körd om någon hittar en sårbarhet eller så. :)
<Hund> Men sedan beror det ju helt på vad det är, om vi säger att man hittar en sårbarhet eller så.
<Hund> Oftast kräver det en oförsiktig användare också.
<Oteknisk> hur menar du med körd? :) att jag råkar ladda ner en dåligt app, eller att jag besöker en sida/får ett sms/mail som gör att får skadligheter i mobilen?
<Oteknisk> tex stagefright var inte det något rätt stort?
<Oteknisk> som innebär att man mer eller mindre kunde få ett meddelande av någon och få in skadligheter i mobilen?
<Hund> Om du installerar malware så finns det ingen som kan rädda dig. :P
<Hund> Dålig koll på det faktiskt.
<Oteknisk> jag laddar knappt ner appar.. men jag vill ju kunna surfa runt på nätet med nexus 5x efter 2018.. känns surt att ge upp den om jag fortarnde är nöjd med den
<Oteknisk> ok.anser du om man rootar en android. gör man den säkare eller osäkrare då?
<Hund> Men en bra tumregel är ju att aldrig klicka på okända länkar.
<Hund> Varken eller.
<Hund> Använder du Linux?
<Oteknisk> jo men tillomed sidor tex  aftonbladet spred väl tex skadligheter vid något tillfälle ( jag använder aftobladet, men som exempel)
<Oteknisk> använder linux när jag porrsurfar, datorn är försegt för annat..
<Oteknisk> fast kanske därför datorn är seg :) vet inte hur lätt man får in malware och virus i lunux bär man porrsurffar
<Hund> Japp. Det är inte ovanligt med malwaretising. Om jag nu stavade det rätt? Dvs att man sprider skadlig kod via infekterad reklam.
<Oteknisk> använder annars windows 7 nu ocj skriver ifrån
<Oteknisk> använder adblock
<Oteknisk> ublock orgin närmare bestämt
<Hund> uBlock Origin kör jag med också.
<Oteknisk> ursprids skadligt kod via ads.. har aldrig riktigt förstått det.. säg att en reklam/bannelade/ sprider virus.. sprids det för jag trycker på den eller räcker det att jag går in å sidan, tex aftonbladet i det hät fallet
<Oteknisk> jag vill ju gärna tex stödja swedroid, så där hade jag kunnat vitlista swedroid. men även om jag inte trycker på någon reklam.. skulle jag kunna få skadligheter bara för att jag besöker swdedroid och det skulle råka finnas skadlighter i reklam
<Hund> I terorin, ja. Swedroid hyr ju bara ut en frame på hemsidan som reklamannonsören kan använda för att visa reklam. Om den framen innehåller t.ex javascript körs ju javascriptet så fort du besöker sidan.
<Oteknisk> Hund förresten bör man stänga av ublock orgin på denna chatt.. jag vet att ibland så kan ublock orgin påverka sidor på ett dåligt sätt, tex vill inte prisjakt länka som det ska när jag har ingång ublock orgin
<Oteknisk> ahh ok tack för svar
<Hund> Om en hemsida inte fungerar pga uBlock är det för att personen bakom hemsidan är en idiot.
<Oteknisk> har alltid fått dåligt sambvete när man besöker sidor som swedroid, sweclockers.. vill gärna stödja men gör inget som riskerar min säkerhet eller integriet
<Oteknisk> ok :)
<Oteknisk> jag har sagt igång alla filter i ublock orgin, är det dåligt kanske?
<Oteknisk> konstigt nog så kommer det någon lånar reklam upp på prisjakt.. fakist har jag de senaste veckor även fått reklam på swedroid,fast bara en banner
<Hund> Jag blockerar all reklam. Vill dom tjäna pengar på mig får lösa det på annat sätt.
<Oteknisk> Hund är inte du moderator på swedroid? :)
<Hund> Jag skulle säga att alla filter kanske är lite väl.
<Hund> Men jag har ingen bra koll på vilka filter som finns heller.
<Hund> Jag kör på standard, det duger bra för mig.
<Hund> Jag var admin på forumet i många år, men har frånsagt mig den rollen nu.
<Oteknisk> ok. annars får jag säga att ublockar orgin oftast funkar.. var för några veckor sedan när man besökte xvideos som det helst plöstligt poppade: sexig kvinnan väntar på dig :)
<Oteknisk> ah ok :)
<Oteknisk> förvxlade kanske dig och bernard :)
<Oteknisk> Hund annars.. har du haft något problem med nexus. i swedrois recensions nämndes att bakstycket inte var helt perfekt?
<Oteknisk> knakade bakstycke?
<Oteknisk> kör du 32 eller 16 gb minne?
<Oteknisk> hade jag inte haft 32 gb, hade jag köpt från siba.. för 1800 kr 16 gb versionen.. och ja suck på nätet
<Oteknisk> fast jag är lite osäker på om 16 gb räcker..
<Hund> Inga problem med knarr eller så. Däremot är loggan på baksidan totalt värdelöst designad. Texten "Nexus" är utskuren och fylld med något som började flagna bort nästan på en gång. Vilket skapade stort obehag när du höll i telefonen.
<Hund> Jag har 16GB och jag skulle säga att det duger. Men det finns absolut inte några större marginal.
<Oteknisk> hur mycket ta os:et och hur mycket kan man förvätantas att os-uppdateringar i framtiden käkar.. jag tänkte inte direkt ladda ner några appar, utom firefox, ublovk orgin och noscript security
<Oteknisk> vita eller svarta modellen?
<Hund> Jag knäpper inte så mycket kort och det enda jag lyssnar på är lite poddradio.
<Hund> Svarta.
<Hund> Vet inte vad det käkar.
<Hund> Jag har väl 12GB att tillgå tror jag?
<Oteknisk> kommer den kunna ta emot os-uppdateringar och säkerhetsuppdateringar för i 2 år? ursäkta om frågorna är dumma men jag bara precis kännt på en s2:an innan i smartphone väg
<Hund> Absolut.
<Oteknisk> tar oset bara 4g?
<Oteknisk> 4gb?
<Oteknisk> ok
<Oteknisk> trodde det tog minst 8 gb
<Hund> Wow
<Hund> Lugn nu.
<Hund> 8GB ligger Samsungs nya bloat-Note 7 på. :P
<Oteknisk> :) dator jag skriver på har 64 gb, men efter oset har tagit sitt så har jag bara häkften kvar :)
<Oteknisk> ok :)
<Hund> Jag vet inte vad Android käkar på den här luren. Men image-filen ligger väl på 600-800MB?
<Oteknisk> Hund 2700 kr tar cdon för nexus 32 gb, elgiganten,siba och de andra fysiska butikerna tar 3000 kr.. om jag erbjuder mobilen för 2700 kr och lägger på ett polar loop smartband (värt 650 kr) tror du någon nappar då? eller räknas det som ett skambud.. har rikigt ångest över om jag ska behålla mobilen.. känner 50-40
<Oteknisk> 50-50
<Oteknisk> om jag ska behålla den
<Oteknisk> blir ju fan nervös när du säger att färgen flagnar bort ;)
<Hund> Jag är dålig på det där med priser. Fråga mig inte om råd med det. :P
<Oteknisk> om. tänkte du kanske hade hängt en del i köp forumet :) Är rätt säker på att man måste har skrivit minst 50 inlägg innan man gå med i köposälj delen.. har ingen lust att spamma massa i forumeyt bara för att snabbt kunna komma med där :)
<Hund> Det skulle jag inte påstå, jag köper sällan om aldrig begagnat. :P
<Oteknisk> men om man kör med adblocker.. klarar man sig från mycket skadligheter då? använder du tex något av?
<Oteknisk> tänkte både när det gäller dator,mobil?
<Oteknisk> Hund hur stor sig de andra os.en när det gäller säkerhet? tänkte på windows mobile och ios?
<Oteknisk> om jag säljer nexusen funderar jag på en lumia under tusenlappen?
<Hund> Jag skulle inte säga att jag känner mig säker bara för att jag blockerar reklam. Det gör mig lite säkrare absolut, men det innebär ju inte att jag kan surfa ansvarslöst utan risker.
<Oteknisk> lumia 550 går för 800 och lumia 650 gick ett tag för 1000 kr? jag bryr ju mig mest som sagt om säkerhet och integritet.. fast jag känner påsistone att windows och integritet kanske inte klingar riktigt
<Oteknisk> sant.
<Hund> Ingen koll på andra.
<Oteknisk> men om jag tex porrsurfar.. inte speceillt weird.. den mest kända porrsidan, typ xvideos, eller pornhub.. är det en risk med en android ifall jag inte längre får några säkerhetsuppdateringar men jag har ublock?
<Oteknisk> jag vill ju fortfarnde helst också kunna sköta bankärende/mail och så,, eller är det kört om man typ vill porrsurfa lite eller kolla på typ swefilmer eller liknade.. känns ju att dett som är gratis ofta lockar till sig malware och liknade
<Oteknisk> Hund hjälper tex AV när det gäller android.. eller ta det bara onödan prestanda? nexusen tex har ju bara 2 gb ram
<Oteknisk> nu kanske det inte är ramen som är problem, men gör AV mer skada än nytta?
<Hund> Så länge du inte installerar något bör det inte vara någon fara. Program körs ju i egna sandlådor.
<Hund> Dock dålig koll på både porrsurf och Swefilmer. Jag vet inte ens vad Swefilmer är. :P
<Hund> Antivirusprogram till Android skulle jag säga är överskattat. Ge fan att sideloada program och installera bara 'kända' program från Play Store så ska det vara lugn.
<Oteknisk> vet inte om swefilmer finns.. men det är en likande sida sim sweflix, dreamfil osv.. alltså du kan kolla lagligt men de som lägger upp är de olagligt, fulströming eller vad man kallar det :)
<Oteknisk> jo tänkte hålla mig till google play, även om jag ironisk är ganske anti-google :)
<Oteknisk> Hund Har du hört talas om noscript security? finns som tillägg till firefox
<Hund> Det är ett av mina obligatoriska tillägg till min webbläsare.
<Oteknisk> Den kan man tydligen bara ladda ner utanför google  play, men den är ju bra/säker väl när det gäller datorn. bord jag fixa den till androien?
<Hund> Det är ett addon till Firefox, så det installerar du via deras addon-sida i Firefox.
<Hund> Jag testade det till Firefox i telefonen och det var ganska klumpigt att använda det där.
<Hund> För sidor jag inte litar på använder jag webbläsaren Privacy browser i telefonen.
<Oteknisk> Hund jo men vad jag har förstått så måste man ladda ner den utan för google play när man ska ha den i androien.. la du in det från firefoc?
<Hund> Den blockerar script, kakor osv som standard.
<Oteknisk> Hund https://www.flashback.org/t2251072 denna guide följde jag och la in när jag typ för ett årsedan började använda mig av uvbuntu
<Oteknisk> använder du liknade addons?
<Oteknisk> är du sj också mycket för att vara anonom och hålla på integriten?
<Oteknisk> Hund finns samma firefoxaddons till androiden som till min dator?
<Hund> NoScript är inte en "app" till telefonen, det är ett addon till Firefox som du installerar via webbläsaren.
<Oteknisk> ok
<Hund> Dom flesta tilläggen fungerar till både dator och telefon.
<Hund> Vissa med varierande resultat.
<Hund> Jag har väl ett sunt förhållande till den personliga integriteten skulle jag säga.
<Oteknisk> ok. jag är mån om min integritet, men ibland undrar jag om jag kanske oroar mig i onödan.. är ju ingen skummis, men känner är då att det är vikigt..
<Oteknisk> har blandat funderat på att börja med terapi/physkoli online och då är det viktigt för mig att få känna att jag är anonym.. att det som sägs stannar.. annars är det ju som man skulle gå till en physkolog och han går runt och pratar vid sidan om.,, och idet läget spelar det ju då ingen roll ifall vad jag berättar.. det är liksom en princip sak
<Oteknisk> den guiden jag länkade till med addonsen.. är den väldigt ouppdaterad?
<Oteknisk> Hund användare .Chloe verkar veta vad hon/han pratar om säkerhets/integhritet mässigt, men addonsen kanske har bättre konkurrenter idag?
<Oteknisk> vilka är dina måste addons borsett från noscript och ublovk?
<Hund> Jag skulle väl påstå att dom är relevant idag med.
<Hund> Cookie controller kör jag med också.
<Oteknisk> ok. läser man vidare i tråden verkar det somdet har kommit nykommlingar som är bättre, men jag har inte orkat brytt mig efter som jag inte orkar sätta mig in i något nytt.. tänkte jag kör de addonsen i nexusen eller vilken mobil det nu blir.. måste man ha mycket ram i mobilen ifall den ska orka med de tilläggen i länken?
<Oteknisk> ok
<Hund> Det är inget jag skulle oroa mig för.
<Oteknisk> ok. funkar ublock orgin över mobilnätet eller är det bara bär du surfar vid wifi?
<Oteknisk> adblockplus  har jag förstått bara funkar via wifi
<Oteknisk> ursäkta om jag spammar för många frågor ;)
<Hund> Jag ser inte varför det skulle vara begränsat till Wifi enbart.
<Oteknisk> ok. för mig är det den viktigast addons/appen, så bara undra.. tänkte liksom klara mig på mitt mbilabonnemang och skippa wifi
<Oteknisk> Hund blir det ett problem när jag ska ta heingar?m os-uppdater
<Oteknisk> när jag ska ta hem os uppdateringar*?
<Hund> Det beror ju på hur stor dataplan du har.
<Oteknisk> jag kommer åt touch-paden ibland där av skriver jag väldigt rörigt ibland ;)
<Oteknisk> har obegränsat
<Oteknisk> Hund har för mig jag har läst att man inte kan ta hem en uppdatering/app som är större än 100 mb, alltså via mobilnätet?
<Hund> Du kan ladda hem uppdateringen på 100TB om du vill. Så länge du har utrymme och bandbredd för det.
<Oteknisk> ivärsta fall borde jag väl kunna sätta in simkortet i en annan mobil och dela ut nät och sedan ta hem uppdateringen som är större än 100 mb?
<Oteknisk> Hund säker? http://venturebeat.com/2015/09/28/google-increases-app-size-limit-on-the-play-store-from-50mb-to-100mb/
<Hund> Det där är för program på Play Store?
<Hund> För hur stora appar kan få vara för att utvecklare ska få kunna publicera dom.
<Oteknisk> Hund eller är det typ bara att det kommer upp en varningsruta vid 100 mb och frågar om du verkligen vill ladda hem över mobilnätte? har för mig det i alla fall inte funkar hos iphones, men o andra sidan har jag aldrig haft en iphone
<Oteknisk> ok
<Oteknisk> ursäkta att jag hela tiden  byter ämnen, känner mig så rastlös, och känns som du kan ge mig vettiga råd, så ursäkta om jag besävarr dig med massa frågor :)
<Oteknisk> hur skyddar du din nexus 5x?
<Oteknisk> vad skyddar bäst?
<Hund> Det är ingen fara.
<Oteknisk> Hund glas är alltid bäst, eller?
<Oteknisk> ok :)
<Hund> Jag är ingen expert, men jag gör mitt bästa. :P
<Hund> Bäst skydd? Vaderat rum som du aldrig lämnar?
<Oteknisk> har varit sjuk ett tag och mest legat i sängen, och haft trassel med nätet,så är rätt rastlös
<Oteknisk> ok :)
<Oteknisk> tänkte mer, vilket härdat glas som är bäst?
<Oteknisk> Hund Jag har tittat på olika glas-tillverkare, mest tittat på prisjakt.. borde man bara köra på det billigaste?
<Hund> Det finns ett bra märke.. som heter..
<Hund> Lär kolla.
<Oteknisk> Hund hur skyddar du din nexus?
<Hund> Jag har inget skydd.
<Oteknisk> ok :)
<Oteknisk> inte ens plastdisplay? :)
<Hund> Nope.
<Hund> Jag brukar klara mig bra ändå.
<Oteknisk> stor sig gorillaglasset sig bättre än det gjorde med s2:ans glas?
<Hund> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ultimate-Shield-Tempered-Glass-Screen-Protector-for-LG-Google-Nexus-5X-/141811500844?hash=item21049fc72c:g:UJwAAOSwwbdWLWXy
<Hund> Det märket är poppis. Jag brukar få köpa det till grannen ibland. Han har sin telefon i jobbet och det glaset har räddat hans display flera gånger.
<Oteknisk> skulle säga det med att jag inte är så mycket för att beställa utomlands.. hade föredragit att gå en i en butik, så att de i butiken, liksom hade kunnat hjälpa en.. vet inte hur svårt det är men de där plastskydden, typ copter, hade väl en tedens att få bubblor?
<Oteknisk> kan man köpa det i sverige?
<Oteknisk> ska det alltid vara 9h eller vad det nu betyder?
<Hund> Härdat glas är hårt. Enda sättet att få bubblor i det är om du använder en typ värmepistol och värmer upp det till kokpunkten.
<Hund> 9H är hårdheten på Mohs-skalan.
<Oteknisk> Vilken är bäst här  http://www.prisjakt.nu/kategori.php?l=s245036821&o=produkt_betyg#prodlista
<Oteknisk> ok
<Oteknisk> alla ligger på 9h?
<Oteknisk> härdat glas alltdså?
<Oteknisk> finns väl plast på 3h eller liknade?
<Hund> Jag vet inte.
<Oteknisk> jag funderade på zagg glas, men läste precis på prisjakt att den hade lossnat efter en månad enligt en använadre så det känns ju inte så possetivtt..
<Oteknisk> kan det blir problem till vintern, men glaset,alltså att det självspricker eller något?
<Oteknisk> om man tappar en mobil med härdat glas, oavsett märke, kan man nästan helt säker säga att själva mobilens skärm klara sig, eller finns det risk för sprickor i den med?
<Hund> Brukar rutan på din bil spricka på vintern?
<Hund> Risken finns ju alltid att displayen går sönder oavsett skydd. Men om du har skydd så tar ju den en del av smällen.
<Oteknisk> har ingen bil, men jag tar på mig dumstruten? ;) tänkte mest om man tappar mobilen från en liten höjd så kanske den klarar sig, men sen när vinter kommer så kanske den spricker upp
<Hund> :)
<Oteknisk> ok :) kände mest för att beställa inom sverige, vilken hade du rekomenderat från prisjakt sida?
<Oteknisk> är det dumtt snål att ta den för 100 lappen, eller bör man tex satsa på 200 250 kr skydden?
<Hund> Jag har dålig koll på vilka märken som gäller när det kommer till displayskydd. Det enda jag känner till är det jag länkade.
<Hund> Varför så nojig med att beställa från eBay?
<Oteknisk> Hund ofta erbjuder de väl livstidgarnti eller vad de kallar det.. känns bättre om man kan gå in i butik, de fixar skärmet på displayen, skulle det sen skita sig och den lossnar efter nnågra, så borde man ju kunna gå i en butik då, och få en ny då.. eller det kan man kanske inte?
<Oteknisk> Jag vet i alla fall när jag frågade på phoneshouse för några år sedan.. då tog de 200 kr för ett copter, och erbjöd att göra jobbet för 50 kr och att ma kunde komma in igen om det skulle lossna så skulle de sätta på  en ny.. så vad jag uppfattade det i alla fall.. dett gällde då lltsp plast copter
<Hund> Det kostar 113 kr. :P
<Oteknisk> jo, men så slipper jag montera på det sj ;)
<Oteknisk> slipper vänta med på att det ska leverras
<Hund> haha
<Oteknisk> grejen är att jag typ aldrig handlar på kjell, men har en värde check på 300 kr där.. så tänkte köpa detta: https://www.kjell.com/se/sortiment/mobilt/mobiltelefon-tillbehor/displayskydd/google-nexus/invisible-shield-glass-skarmskydd-for-nexus-5x-p96704
<Oteknisk> spelar den i samma liga? eller är den sämre eller bättre?
<Oteknisk> tänkte då kan de montera på de hur länget med, plus att jag misstänker att presentkortet ändå kanske inte varar hur länge som helst
<Hund> Wow.
<Hund> Finns för 30 kr på eBay. :P
<Oteknisk> seriöst?
<Hund> Yes
<Oteknisk> samma märke? :)
<Hund> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-ZAGG-INVISIBLE-SHIELD-Glass-Screen-Protector-For-LG-Google-Nexus-6-/272314295061?hash=item3f67326315:g:e1cAAOSw3YNXaEhC
<Hund> Dock till Nexus 6.
<Oteknisk> jadu, nu tog du bort lite glädje att gå och köpa hos kjell ;)
<Hund> Det kan ju vara piratkopia dock.
<Hund> Vem vet.
<Hund> :P
<Oteknisk> jasså?
<Oteknisk> nä du skoja?
<Oteknisk> :)
<Oteknisk> Hund jag har faktist för mig jag läste på swedroid att tillbehör kan vara piratkopia,, så kan inte utläsa ifall du är ironisk? :)
<Oteknisk> annars.. har du någon usb-c sladd du kan rekommendera? gärna i sverige? ;)
<Hund> Alltså det är ju både privatpersoner och företag som säljer saker på eBay. Falska produkter förekommer ju, men har dom många och höga omdömmen ska det inte vara någon fara. Och kostar det 30 kr är det ju värt att chansa.
<Hund> USB-C-kabel säljer Google på Play Store.
<Hund> Jag köpte en där.-
<Hund> Det har ju varit mycket diskution om billiga USB-C-kablar att dom orsakat mycket skada då det är en del effekt som dom levererar.
<Oteknisk> jo 30 kr är ju inget.. inte ens för mig som är arbetslös ;) är mer rädd att piratkopiorna sabbar min mobil.. alltså att jag tappar mobilen, glaset och mobilens display går sönder.. Och att glaset går sönder men inte själva mobilen går sönder kanske inte händer med de som inte
<Oteknisk> jo,precis..tänker kring glasey som med usb-c-sladden
<Oteknisk> bryr ju minte om usbc sladden kostar 1 kr och inte funkar.. men kostar den 1 kr och sabbar mobilen.. då bryr jag mig :P
<Oteknisk> Hund eller du menar att pirat-glaset inte kan sabba mobilen, som pirat-usb-c-sladden?
<Hund> Det största problemet med skärmskydd och piratkopior är väl kvalitén på ytskiktet. Att billiga skärmskydd är som att dra fingret på sandpapper. :P
<Oteknisk> ok. men om jag tappar en pirat kopia kontra orginallet så menar du att min mobilsdisplay är lika säker?
<Oteknisk> jag förstår att orginallet kanske är tåligare i själva glasset, men det är en  annan sak.
<Hund> Härdat glas kan ju ta lite stötar, men är du orolig för att tappa den är ju ett skal att rekomendera.
<Hund> Jag skulle säga att den är lika osäker oavsett skärmskydd.
<Oteknisk> jag har aldrig tappat en mobil så är inte orolig på den punkten.. är mest reporna jag oroar mif för
<Hund> Vill du skydda dig mot stötar så är ett skal att rekomendera.
<Oteknisk> Hund kan jag köpa vilket glas tror du om jag vill unvdvika själva reporna.. förstör att det kan bli repor skyddet, men då slipper jag u ialla fall repor på skärmen
<Hund> Absolut.
<Oteknisk> Hund fick en gång en repa på s2:an ( en vän lånade mobilen några minuter tror det var han som råkade repa den, eller jag när jag putsade upp den med min tröja) och det förstörde upplevelsen. var en regnbåsgrepa eller vad ma ska kalla det
<Oteknisk> har hört att det bara kan hända på amoled. alltså regnbågsrepa.. stämmer det?
<Oteknisk> har sett repade samung galazys Gio.. då syntes bara repan när skärmen var avstängd..fan att inte regnbågsrepan kunde komma på demn billiga gion istället
<Hund> Jag skulle tro att det är typen av glas som avgör det.
<Oteknisk> hund det är därav jag har nojat mig myvket med pixlarna, för jag är fullkommligt allergisk mott sådant som är på skärmen
<Oteknisk> ok
<Oteknisk> förresten angående pixlar igen.. det finns väl program som kan ta bort pixlar?
<Oteknisk> någpt du vet som är bra som du kan rekomdera?
<Oteknisk> hund har för mig jag läste att sådanna program kan skada mobile, stämmer det, låter konsigt tycker?
<Hund> Ta bort pixlar? Det låter osannolikt.
<Oteknisk> Hund  https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.htc.chris.blackspotdetect&hl=sv
<Oteknisk> nu hitta jag inte det jag såg innan så sökta lite på första bästa
<Oteknisk> men jag kanske tänker på program så att man lättare kan upptäcka pixlar
<Oteknisk> Hund kan pixlar dö närsom, eller om man har haft en mobil en vecka utan märkt pixelfel, då är man safe?
<Oteknisk> har aldrig riktigt förstått det här varför pixlar dör
<Oteknisk> man kan väl själv inte vara en orsak till att pixlardör.. typ om man tappar mobilen i marken?
<Hund> Det är väl mycket möjligt med pixelfel efteråt om skärmen tar skada. Men jag skulle väl tro att du lyckats rätt bra om du lyckas med det.
<Oteknisk> ok. men om jag öppnar en ny köpt mobil. har haft den i en vecka, inget pixelfel, jag tappar aldrig mobilen/eller slår iden, då lär jag till 99 procent inte få någon repa tex ett halvår senare?
<Oteknisk> Hund jag har alltid trott att pixelfel upptäcker man från dag ett, antingen finns det eller inte.. sedan kan det inte tillkomma några ifall man inte tappar mobilen då kanskle
<Oteknisk> men sedan läste jag, tror det  va swedroid.. att någon a´hade fått fler pixlar död med tiden.
<Hund> Jag har dålig koll på det.
<Oteknisk> ok
<Oteknisk> vet du förresten vad de nya nexus kommer ligga på i prris, tror du nexus 5c och nexus 6p kommer gå ner mycket mer i pris snart?
<Oteknisk> Hund om man ska sälja mobilen, borde man kanske skynda sig?
<Oteknisk> har ingen annan om vad de kommer kosta, men den billgaste av de nya nexus lär väl kosta minst 4000 kr?
<Oteknisk> eller ja ingen vet väl vad de kommer kosta idag, men om du skulle gissa med din expertis ;)
<Hund> Jag har ingen direkt koll. Men jag skulle tippa på prislappen blir 5000-5500kr för den billigaste modellen.
<Hund> Men jag gissar vilt bara.
<Oteknisk> oj, trodde skulle bli som nexus 5x
<Oteknisk> ok
<Hund> Det är ju HTC.
<Hund> Jag tycker att dom brukar ligga lite högre.
<Oteknisk> jo, de tar väl rätt bra för sina lurar
<Oteknisk> joprecis
<Oteknisk> borde väl inte uttala mig egenligen eftersom jag aldrig haft någon htc men känns som de är lite dyrare än andra märken kanske utan att leverar mycket mer
<Oteknisk> fast apple tycker jag nog ta priset när det gäller att prissätta
<Oteknisk> Hund visste jag gillar att de uppdaterar mobilerna väl, men känner att iphone kostar mycket mer än vad den borde
<Oteknisk> annars då hund.. har du semester nu? om man får bli lite personlig?
<Hund> Apple och Samsung är duktig på att ta betalt.
<Hund> Yes, börjar på måndag.
<Hund> Själv då?
<Oteknisk> Hund eller är du som mig mellan två jobb, som fredrik från co sgermyr skulle sagt :)
<Hund> :P
<Oteknisk> mellan två som sagt ;)
<Oteknisk> får man fråga vad du jobbar med? :)
<Hund> Hunddagis. :)
<Oteknisk> aha :)
<Oteknisk> Hund förresten många från swedroid.se på denna sida/chatt?
<Oteknisk> tycker man känner igen en del namn
<Oteknisk> kan också vatra ifrån sweclockers, flashback, läser där med en del
<Oteknisk> Hund förresten vet att nexus 5x inte har minneskort, men kan man inte sätta in något externt på något sätt via usb-c om man vill, för att uttöka minnet?
<Hund> Ingen koll på användare.
<Hund> Jag tror det går.
<Oteknisk> har för mig det funkar på iphones, och de har väl inget minneskort heller
<Oteknisk> ok
<Oteknisk> ok
<Oteknisk> förresten jag tänkte nog kanske besöka min mormor snart, hon har inget nät hemma så hade bara tänkt ta med nexusen om vi behåller nexusen.. kan nexusen streama/spegla till hennes tv?
<Oteknisk> Hund vet att det finns chromecast, men det funkar väl inte endast med nexusen.. då måste jag väl dela ut nätet från typ en anna mobil okcså?
<Hund> Chromecast fungerar väl med alla nya telefoner.
<Oteknisk> jo men räcker det med bara chromecast och en mobil?
<Hund> Jodå.
<Oteknisk> Hund kräver väl wifi med? funkar väl inte om jag surfar via mobilabonnemanget?
<Hund> Men det går väl via wifi bara.
<Oteknisk> men vi har en gammal gio liggandes och skröpa någons stanns.. borde jag inte kunna ta med den.. dela ut nät till mobile.. eller chromcasten eller hur det nu funkar? :)
<Oteknisk> för  om gio delar data till nexusen så blir det väl som ett wifi i nexusen ögon? :)
<Oteknisk> eller är jag ute och cyklar nu?
<Hund> Du behöver ju en anslutning mellan Chromecasten och telefonen också.
<Oteknisk> ok
<Oteknisk> Hund håller batteriet sig länge för dig, med nexusen alltså?
<Oteknisk> funderar på om man skulle leta upp någon billig powerbanks
<Hund> Det tycker jag.
<Oteknisk> jag hade mest tänkt strömma svtplay, netflix och liknade så vet inte hur länge den kommer klara sig.. batteri blir ju också sämre med tiden
<Oteknisk> ok
<Oteknisk> har du någonkoll på hur man bäst laddar eletronik, speciellt mobiler.. Har i alla tid har massa sanning/myter.. vissa säger det ena är myt och det andra saning och vissa säher tvärtom :P
<Hund> Ska du kolla på video så går ju det åt kräm dock.
<Hund> Det är många grejer som lever kvar.
<Hund> Förr var det andra bullar.
<Oteknisk> Hund tänkte mest på om det gör någon skillnaden när man laddar mobilen.. alltså om man borde låta den går ner till 0 när man laddar
<Oteknisk> ok
<Hund> Med dagens Li-ion är det bara att ladda och använda! Du behöver inte ladda X antal timmar du använder den första gången osv. Det är bara att tuta och köra! Däremot, kan du undvika att tömma batteriet så undvik det. Jag laddar min varje natt, oavsett hur lite eller hur mycket jag har kvar.
<Oteknisk> än vän brukar/eller brukade säga att man alltid skulle ladda ner batterie var under 10 procent.. men låt sig en mobil har 1000 kr laddningar.. kan jag ladda den 2000 kr gånger om jag varje gång börjar ladda den när den står på 50 procent? eller det fortfarnade bara 1000 laddningar?
<Hund> Nej nej
<Oteknisk> aha där ser man, går emot helt vad de flesta sagt till mig.
<Hund> Det ENDA dagens batterier INTE gillar är att bli tömd.
<Oteknisk> ok
<Hund> Du har X antal cykler.
<Hund> Har du 50% och laddar den till 100% har du gjort av med en halv cykel.
<Hund> Laddar du den 25% är det 0,25 cykler.
<Hund> Du kan ladda den tusenmiljardergånger om du vil och du kan ändå ha bara ha gått igenom typ 100 cykler.
<Oteknisk> är det bra att ladda mobilen innan man lägger sig? jag menar om jag dåd sätter den på laddningen när den är på 90 procent blir den inte överladda då under natten?
<Hund> Jag kan ha överdrivit lite där men. :P
<Hund> Nope.
<Oteknisk> hehe säger du det  :)
<Oteknisk> ok
<Hund> När den går upp på 100% så går den över till underhållningsladdning eller vad det heter.
<Hund> Säger någon något annat så yrar dom. :P
<Oteknisk> grejen är att jag glömde en gång s2:an när jag rest bort.. då var den på laddning hela tiden.. det var ju inte direkt när jag kommr hem som den började krångla, men sen några veckor senare så ville mobilen inte ladda.. jag kunde bara använda mobilen om den hade laddaee i sigg
<Oteknisk> ok :)
<Oteknisk> därav kännde lite osäkerhet kring nattladdning
<Hund> Vad som händer med om du laddar den konstant i 2 veckor kan jag dock inte svara på. :D
<Hund> Det är mycket möjligt att någon kan hända, men det måste inte bli fel.
<Oteknisk> men konstigt nog fick jag igång den efter några veckor när jag och min vän byte batter och håll på så vette fan hur det löste sig men det löste sig :)
<Oteknisk> dock hade jag en regnbågsreåa över s2an så det tog död på glädjen att använda den
<Oteknisk> ok
<Oteknisk> nja det handlade över typ en 2-3 dagar
<Oteknisk> men det kan har vartit annat
<Oteknisk> värma, kyla eller rättare sagt snabba temperatur skillnader kanske väl också påverka batterietlivslängd??
<Oteknisk> Hund en kall mobil som snabbt kommer in värme har jag för mig läst kan påverka, men kanske också en myt? Det kanske tillomed gör batter 100000 bättr enlig Hund? ;)
<Oteknisk> fast kyla är ju inget prioblem nu ialla fall ;)
<Hund> Värme och kyla påverkar absolut livslängden på batteriet.
<Oteknisk> blir din nexus någon gång väldigtvarm/överhettad?
<Oteknisk> ok
<Hund> Aldrig.
<Hund> Min Note 4 kunde bli stekhet.
<Oteknisk> ok.. i och med att man inte kan byta ut batteriet,, eller ja man kan ju men kanske inte är det lättaste utan massa skruvade.. fast ifixetit hade väl get nexus 5x bra betyg tillskillnad från brosan huwe 6p?
<Oteknisk> Hund om det skulle bli en repris som det blev med s2:an, så är det ju svårare att byta ut batteri.. jag känner mig i alla fall inte så teknisk.. hade man kunnat använda en powerbank då, alltså om nexusen inte skulle vilja funka utan att konstans ha sladd??
<Oteknisk> visst är ju inte det smidaste/roligaste att alltid ha en powerbankinkopplAD
<Oteknisk> men är den smidig så hade det ju kunnat vara en nödlösning
<Hund> Du behöver inte oroa dig över batteriet. Det ska hålla i flera år.
<Oteknisk> hund får säga att jag störr mig på den trenden.. inget utbart batteri eller minneskort
<Oteknisk> ok
<Hund> Blir det dåligt så kan en firma byta det åt dig.
<Oteknisk> jo sant.. fast det kanske blir som att byta skärm på en mobil... blir liksom kanske mer lönt att köpa ny mobil..
<Oteknisk> Hund när jag ville byta skärmen på s2:an så skull det kosta 1500, mobilen kostade cirka 2000 kr ny.. så nä det blev inget :)
<Oteknisk> inte för det skulle bli så dyrt med batteriet lkanske, men blir ju alltif billiagre när man kan fixa det sj
<Oteknisk> Hund när jag använde mig av s2:an brydde jag mig aldrig om appar, an´hade inte ens ett google-konto.. Har Vovven några; måste-ha-appar? :)
<Oteknisk> Gärna matnytttiga appar,, spelar inte så mycket
<Oteknisk> Hund använder du förresten av smartband/aktivitesarmband eller smartklocka,, någon du kan rekommendera där?
<Hund> Jag använder inga "smarta" tillbehör.
<Oteknisk> ok
<Hund> Och tips på program.
<Hund> Hm.
<Oteknisk> firefox, ublock, noscript är de första jag lägga in :)
<Hund> Jag gjorde ganska nyligen ett inlägg om vad jag har på min telefon på https://hund.github.io. Kika där.
<Oteknisk> tack
<Oteknisk> Hund f-droid såg jag mycket du hade länkat till.. är f-droid säkerhet att ladda ner från?
<Hund> Yes.
<Oteknisk> Hund jag tänkt lite egentligen inte så mycket om spel och tänkte mest använda mobilen som jag gör med datorn.. hade jag klarat mig utan google konto om jag vill ha firefox?
<Oteknisk> Jag har för mig jag läst att man kan lägga in firefox utan google play.. men det kan bli lite problem kanske med att uppdatera firefox?
<Oteknisk> det viktigaste är att jag kan blocka reklam via mobilnätet.. kan jag göra det med nexus inbyggda webbläsare, som jag antar är chrome?
<Hund> Firefox (Web browser) - https://f-droid.org/app/org.mozilla.firefox
<Hund> Nope.
<Oteknisk> boka jag bara av okända källor för att använda mig av f-droid?
<Hund> Den har inte stöd för addons.
<Hund> Precis.
<Oteknisk> chrome godkänner inga exentions i mobilen?
<Oteknisk> ok
<Oteknisk> så jag behöver inte roota min android eller något annat som jag inte behäskare idagsläget?? :)
<Oteknisk> Hund ser förresten att du söker med ddg..funkar det bra om man jämnför med google?
<Oteknisk> använder sj startpage.com
<Oteknisk> känns som den är ganska sämre än google ibland, så kanske också skulle söka mer med duckduckgo
<Oteknisk> Hund står där du länkade att f-droid client är säkrare.. så jag ska trycka på den blåa knappen där det står download f-droid eller är det apk:en?
<Oteknisk> hoppas du förstår vad jag mena
<Oteknisk> verkar som den okcså är en apk.. står att de rekommendar att inte installera apk utan client, förstår inte vad de mena där?
<Hund> Du behöver inte root för att installera program.
<Hund> DuckDuckGo fungerar bra. Ibland når den inte upp till Google dock.
<Hund> https://f-droid.org/FDroid.apk
<Oteknisk> ok. mitt batteri i datorn håller på ta slut, jhittar inte laddaren så jag får nog avsluta nu.. stort tack för din hjälp..una nerdra bara en sista sak.. trycker jag på den blåa download knappen? står sm sagt man helst ska ladd
<Oteknisk> ok
<Oteknisk> sorry skriver weird, kommer åt mustocuchen hela tiden :)
<Oteknisk> Hund tror jag fatta vilken knapp du mena.. bara så jag vet hur jag ska trycka sen i mobilen..för detta är väl inget jag först ska installera i datorn.. sorry nu blev det en till fråga ;)
<Mathisen> shit! har inte sett så här mycket skrivet här någonsin tror jag :)
<Hund> Mathisen: haha! Det är sant.
<Hund> Killen hade många frågor. :P
<Mathisen> :)
<Hund> Sedan är väl svenskarna dålig på IRC tycker ja.
<Hund> jag
<Mathisen> vadårå ? svenskar är väll bra på engelska.. så de klarar sig ju bra
<Mathisen> eller menar du att de inte va IRC är ?
<Hund> Jag syftade på att dom är dålig på att hänga på dom svenska IRC-kanalerna. :P
<Mathisen> ahh
<Mathisen> jo det kan va..
<Mathisen> minns i alla fall "för i tiden" brukade jag hänga på Dalnet där va det tonvis med svenska kanaler..
<Mathisen> vet dock inte hur det är i dagen läge
<Hund> Samma här. :)
<Hund> DalNet var ju skitpoppis förr när alla hängde på IRC.
<Hund> Kaffe!
#ubuntu-se 2016-08-06
<Mathisen> god morgon
<Mathisen> någon som pysslat med Joomla här inne ?
<andol> Lite grann, för en väldans massa år sedan.
<Mathisen> jag har gjort bort mig lite.. i går kväll så reseta jag min telefon = google auth är borta .. installera om det logga in på mitt google konto men koderna för min joomla site visas ej.. så kan jag inte logga in.. hade också typ 10 "en gångs koder" till joomla som jag fick när jag aktivera 2-step login men de funkar heller inte .. de säger att koderna är fel bara
<Mathisen> någon ide hur jag ska lyckas komma åt min site igen ? eller få koderna att visas i google auth appen igen
<Hund> Mathisen: Google Auth använder väl sig av sms?
<Mathisen> inte appen " google authenticator "
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Jag har inte så bra koll på Google. :)
<Mathisen> det löste sig.. måsta avaktivera 2-step plugin i databasen..
#ubuntu-se 2017-08-03
<Screedo> God morgon.
<Screedo> jag har problem med grub, stannar i grub.rescue.
<Screedo> ag har hittat vilken partition som grub finns på, jag skriver, "set boot=(hd0,msdos1)", "set prefix=(hd0,msdos1)/grub", "insmod normal" så får jag ändå att den inte kan hitta normal.mod
<Screedo> Någon som har något förslag?
<Screedo> jag*
<coffe> jag brukar köra en bootbar usb sticka ,, med supergrub på . för den scannar av och bygger en grub åt dig . så du kan boota systemet och reparera det
#ubuntu-se 2017-08-06
<SM0RUX> Hej, är det bara jag som just nu får felmeddelande när jag kör "sudo apt update"? Använder Xubuntu 16.04.
<SM0RUX> Felmeddelandet är "W: An error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb stable Release: Följande signaturer kunde inte verifieras för att den öppna nyckeln inte är tillgänglig: NO_PUBKEY 6494C6D6997C215E"
<andol> SM0RUX: Nix, jag sprang in i samma problem själv häromdagen, liksom många andra.
<andol> https://askubuntu.com/questions/943146/apt-update-error-an-error-occurred-during-the-signature-verification-chrome
<andol> Verkar som om Google har bytt till ny signeringsnyckel, eller mer precist så har du växat till en ny subnyckel utav en befintlig nyckel.
<andol> Den enkla lösninge är att ladda ner en ny kopia utav signeringsnyckeln ifråga, genom att följa instruktionerna på https://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/
<andol> wget -q -O - https://dl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | sudo apt-key add -
<andol> Kan gå inte på mer detaljer ifall du vill, men är antagligen mest intressant ifall du är tillräcklig paranod, och redan har lite koll på GnuPG sedan tidigare.
<SM0RUX> andol: Supertack! Löste problemet. Upptäckte att även OpenVPN har ny nyckel och lyckades alldeles själv hämta med den nya.
<SM0RUX> Vet inte varför jag inte upptäckte förrän idag att OpenVPN's nyckel gått ut. Kanske är jag slö? :)
<SM0RUX> Apropå paranoid - försöker undvika Google så mycket det går, men ibland måste man använda deras tjänster. Som nu :)
<andol> Jotack, allt är det en utmaning att hitta rätt balans mellan att vara paranoid och att vara pragmatisk.
<SM0RUX> Sant
#ubuntu-se 2018-07-30
<Hund> Mors
<luna_> Time for the yearly apt talk in 2 minutes: https://debconf18.debconf.org/schedule/venue/2/
#ubuntu-se 2018-08-01
<tasse3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tasse3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tasse3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<tasse3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<aphex`> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<aphex`> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<aphex`> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<aphex`> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jorrakay9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jorrakay9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jorrakay9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jorrakay9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<pointfree7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pointfree7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pointfree7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Dwarf1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Dwarf1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Dwarf1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Dwarf1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<nolsen18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nolsen18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nolsen18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nolsen18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest57379> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest57379> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest57379> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest57379> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<KellerFuchs12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<KellerFuchs12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<KellerFuchs12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Ks0stm10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Ks0stm10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Ks0stm10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Ks0stm10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<rud0lf23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rud0lf23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<rud0lf23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<rud0lf23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<GorillaWarfare10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<GorillaWarfare10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<GorillaWarfare10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<GorillaWarfare10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<lannister> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lannister> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<lannister> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<lannister> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Vlad10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Vlad10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Vlad10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Vlad10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<kaptin8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kaptin8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<kaptin8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<kaptin8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<MJ942> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MJ942> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MJ942> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<MJ942> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<kaptin24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kaptin24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<kaptin24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<kaptin24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Sharker> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Sharker> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Sharker> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Sharker> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<SolarAquarion19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SolarAquarion19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<SolarAquarion19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<SolarAquarion19> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<EXCEPTS> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<EXCEPTS> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<EXCEPTS> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<EXCEPTS> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Sigals> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Sigals> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Sigals> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Sigals> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bluszcz> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bluszcz> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bluszcz> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bluszcz> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<if`m> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<if`m> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<if`m> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<if`m> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mt14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mt14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Gizmokid200513> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Gizmokid200513> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Gizmokid200513> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Gizmokid200513> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Ovius> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Ovius> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Ovius> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Ovius> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<m71215> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<m71215> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<m71215> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<m71215> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<smidlers18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<smidlers18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<smidlers18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<smidlers18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<quarks> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<quarks> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<quarks> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<quarks> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<nurupo17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nurupo17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mancha17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mancha17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mancha17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mancha17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest27369> Hej, jag har en fråga beträffande Macbook Air 1.1 A1237 > Ersatt hårddisk pga gammal hade trasiga sektorer. Till frågan är, vad gör/hur gör jag om macbooken ifråga inte kan känna av / detektera hårddisken ö.h.t? :S
<Guest27369> Som att den inte existerar.
<Guest27369> har använt diskutil list, har prövat fdisk -l finns inte
<eldritch7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<eldritch7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<eldritch7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<eldritch7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ckeltz29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ckeltz29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ckeltz29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ckeltz29> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ecx86> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ecx86> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ecx86> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ecx86> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<quarks> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<quarks> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<quarks> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<quarks> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ksx4system2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ksx4system2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ksx4system2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ksx4system2> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<boser9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<boser9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<boser9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<boser9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Chex0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Chex0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Chex0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Chex0> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<gpolitis> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<gpolitis> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<gpolitis> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<gpolitis> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<myth0d29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<d9b4bef96> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<d9b4bef96> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<d9b4bef96> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<d9b4bef96> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Beaky42> That Russian Troll Factory does not like freenode, does it? 😟
<jimby18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jimby18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jimby18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jimby18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Sousapro1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Sousapro1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Sousapro1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Sousapro1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Bkid27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Bkid27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Looking> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Looking> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Looking> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Looking> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<christel9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<christel9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<christel9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<christel9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<yaymuffins18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<yaymuffins18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<yaymuffins18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<yaymuffins18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ketas20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ketas20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ketas20> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ketas20> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Davnit> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Davnit> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Davnit> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Davnit> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<patate18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<patate18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<patate18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sielicki> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sielicki> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sielicki> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sielicki> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Louis15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Louis15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Louis15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Louis15> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<zyley> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<zyley> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<zyley> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<zyley> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<disi10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<disi10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<disi10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<disi10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Turska-19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Turska-19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Turska-19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Turska-19> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest27369> The macbook in question can not detect / detect the hard disk? : S
<Guest27369> anyone here worked with Macbook Air A1237 Macbook Air 1,1?
<Guest27369> like it does not exist. i did try both diskutil list and fdisk -l
<Guest27369> Hi, I have a question about Macbook Air 1.1 A1237> Replaced hard drive because of old had broken sectors. The question is, what does / how do I make it recognized by this Air. And when detected can i just proceed installing 10.6 Snow Leopard or 10.7 Lion which is the recommended systems what i read.
<w3stside27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<w3stside27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<w3stside27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<w3stside27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<michagogo17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<michagogo17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<michagogo17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<michagogo17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Michail1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Michail1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Michail1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Michail1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Mercster1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Mercster1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Mercster1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Mercster1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<LookingGlassSec> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<LookingGlassSec> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<LookingGlassSec> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<LookingGlassSec> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<DenSchub1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<DenSchub1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<DenSchub1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<DenSchub1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest45420> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest45420> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest45420> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest45420> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<liguo> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<liguo> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<liguo> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<liguo> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<rigel23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rigel23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<rigel23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<rigel23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<x49F> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<x49F> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<x49F> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<x49F> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
#ubuntu-se 2018-08-02
<nero28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nero28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nero28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nero28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<October> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<October> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<October> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<October> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<keithn19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<keithn19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<keithn19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<keithn19> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Warped17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ollien> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ollien> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Warped17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Warped17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ollien> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ollien> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Warped17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Gabemo> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Gabemo> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Gabemo> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Gabemo> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<cloe21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<zmachine> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<of> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cholcombe2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<atomicthumbs> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<atomicthumbs> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<JStoker17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<naos> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<danzilio11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<davidebeatrici4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<yaymuffins18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<yaymuffins18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<programmerq4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<xfil> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Comstock_29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Comstock_29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Corvus`24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<peaches> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<woddf24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<TReK14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Jan\13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Jan\13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Chew14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Chew14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Chew14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Kamilion29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<radiofree14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<radiofree14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<snowolf2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Gabemo20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<dodobrain17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<dodobrain17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Venusaur20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Hund> Mors
<Hund> Fortfarande problem?
<boars> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<boars> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<boars> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
#ubuntu-se 2018-08-05
<sptnx_> "entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts" var ju två ganska olika målgrupper.. eller?
#ubuntu-se 2019-07-30
<Apachez> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_bbX_Ch1Z8&t=421    :D
<Hund> gusnan: Jag ser inte det relevanta i att veta det. ;P
<gusnan> Hund: Nä, så kan det ju klart vara - men om man är intresserad av lunas inlägg så vill man kanske veta var det är också...
<Hund> gusnan: Jag bara retas lite. :)
<gusnan> Ja, någon kanske det roade.
<Hund> gusnan: Har du vaknat på fel sida eller? :)
<gusnan> Nä, har du?
<Hund> Snarare fel kommun kanske. :)
#ubuntu-se 2019-07-31
<Apachez> inget ont som inte har nåt gott med sig, fick motionera säkringarna å jordfelsbrytaren - allt funkar :)
<Apachez> upserna gjorde sitt jobb också, nod1 levde i 60min och nod2 o 3 levde i 65min...
#ubuntu-se 2019-08-01
 * Apachez gör en kommandorörelse
<luna> Möte angående FSCons 2020 17:00 idag
<Apachez> vart då nånstans?
<luna> Apachez: https://meet.jit.si/fscons dock inställt i år så kommer inte vara nåt event förrens 2020
<luna> also Ubuntu träff i Uppsala nuimorgon och på Lördag, men ska inte dit då jag börjar jobba imorgon och i helgen ska jag med tjejen till Stockholm Pride
<Apachez> så du spred fakenews att det är FSCons 2020 kl 17:00 idag?
<luna> Apachez: det är ett planeringsmöte inför det
<luna> och inför kommande Linux händelser i GBG
#ubuntu-se 2019-08-03
<Apachez> zZzzZzZZzZzz...
#ubuntu-se 2019-08-04
<Apachez> hoverboardsnubben korsade kanalen till slut, snitthastighet 140km/h :D  https://www.liveleak.com/view?t=aurDs_1564906863
<Talikka> Kanske borde jag skaffa en googleform över samarbete och linux företag i Norden
<luna> Var nån finsk Debian utvecklare som mailade mig och sa att han ville ta livet av sig, mår inte så bra själv dock så vetefan vad jag ska göra åt det liksom
